# Intenzioni di Voto: Politiche 2022



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Apro questo topic per analizzare fino allo stop ai sondaggi il 9 settembre (anche oltre con le varie corse clandestine che usciranno) il trend visto dai sondaggi in vista delle Politiche del prossimo 25 settembre. 

Prenderei a esempio You Trend per Sky TG24, generalmente preparati.

Ultimo sondaggio:

CDX 49,1%
CSX 27,4%
M5S 11%
Terzo Polo 4,8%

(Lo scenario con i partiti non prevedeva ancora il terzo polo quindi è sballato).

Con questi dati, secondo la simulazione Istituto Cattaneo-You Trend, nei 147 collegi Uninominali, 114 tendono già chiaramente a Destra, 6 tendono al CSX, 2 a SVP (Trentino), mentre 25 sono toss up-contendibili. Al Senato stessa storia, su 74 collegi Uninominali, 57 pendono già chiaramente a Destra, 2 a Sinistra, 2 a SVP, 13 sono contendibili. 
Il CDX nel complesso otterrebbe una maggioranza parlamentare amplissima sul 64% dei seggi circa.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Abbiamo davanti una occasione STORICA. Mi raccomando, buttatela votando Pappagone e lucidissimi vari.
Gli utili idioti del PD


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Abbiamo davanti una *occasione STORICA*. Mi raccomando, buttatela votando Pappagone e lucidissimi vari.
> Gli utili idioti del PD


Uscita dall'euro? Quella per me è l'occasione storica.

Io oscillo tra Vita e Italexit, con quest'ultimo che non mi sta convincendo e Paragone sta creando un'accozzaglia di personaggi mediatici che, peraltro, giuravano di non entrare mai in politica. 

@7vinte io fossi in te, da elettore di cdx, temerei più il "terzo polo". Per me ci sarà qualche ingenuo elettore di centrodestra (ex forzisti per lo più) che avrà veramente coraggio di votare i due ciarlatani Renzi e Calenda. FI sarà l'anello debole della coalizione e quella che potrà ostacolare una maggioranza assoluta.

Paragone ruberà pochissimo al cdx, quasi nulla, saranno per lo più voti di ex grillini e gente che votava Casapound. Poi ha anche poco spazio mediatico, in confronto a quello inspiegabile dato a Calenda, segno che i media puntano seriamente su quest'ultimo per andare contro il centrodestra.


----------



## Victorss (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Abbiamo davanti una occasione STORICA. Mi raccomando, buttatela votando Pappagone e lucidissimi vari.
> Gli utili idioti del PD


Un'occasione storica per uscire dall' Europa e tornare a zappare i campi (quelli che rimarranno dopo questa siccità) tutti quanti.


----------



## Mika (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per analizzare fino allo stop ai sondaggi il 9 settembre (anche oltre con le varie corse clandestine che usciranno) il trend visto dai sondaggi in vista delle Politiche del prossimo 25 settembre.
> 
> Prenderei a esempio You Trend per Sky TG24, generalmente preparati.
> 
> ...


Ma il M5S sopra il 10% nonostante aver deluso tutti i suoi elettori diventando peggio degli altri, cambiando bandiera ed essere diventati quelli che loro volevano "mandare fuori dalla politica italiana", possibile?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma il M5S sopra il 10% nonostante aver deluso tutti i suoi elettori diventando peggio degli altri, cambiando bandiera ed essere diventati quelli che loro volevano "mandare fuori dalla politica italiana", possibile?



Alla fine sarà sotto secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma il M5S sopra il 10% nonostante aver deluso tutti i suoi elettori diventando peggio degli altri, cambiando bandiera ed essere diventati quelli che loro volevano "mandare fuori dalla politica italiana", possibile?



Guarda che i percettori del reddito di cittadinanza non sono così pochi e non voteranno certo per il CD.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Un'occasione storica per uscire dall' Europa e tornare a zappare i campi (quelli che rimarranno dopo questa siccità) tutti quanti.



Tornare a zappare i campi come abbiamo fatto fino alla fine degli anni '80.

Ma veramente si va in giro ancora con questa narrazione? Seriamente?


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per analizzare fino allo stop ai sondaggi il 9 settembre (anche oltre con le varie corse clandestine che usciranno) il trend visto dai sondaggi in vista delle Politiche del prossimo 25 settembre.
> 
> Prenderei a esempio You Trend per Sky TG24, generalmente preparati.
> 
> ...


L’accozzaglia di galli nel pollaio del CDX li rende poco sostenibili in un’intera legislatura.
Berlusconi, Salvini e Meloni. Nessuno vuole essere la stampella di nessuno, e i primi due sono dei volponi pronti a staccare la spina alla prima occasione utile che si presenta loro per raccattare consenso o ricevere qualche ministero in più.
Poi c’è Lupi, l’inutile idiota della coalizione nonché sosia della figlia di Fantozzi, che finge di essere di destra per nascondere la puzza di democristiano che emana il suo movimento.

Al centro abbiamo Conte, che continua a sproloquiare di cose che nemmeno lui capisce realmente, e la premiata ditta Calenda-Renzi, che sono credibili quanto il Gatto e La Volpe nella fiaba di Pinocchio.

A sinistra abbiamo Letta, che cerca di attirare le simpatie dei centri sociali parlando di cannabis e allo stesso tempo la componente radical chic, che abita i sobborghi di CityLife a Milano, parlando di DDL Zan.
E in tutto questo, cerca disperatamente qualcuno con cui accoppiarsi allearsi, perché sa che a ‘sto giro, se perde le elezioni (cosa probabile), lo inquleranno senza vaselina e senza nemmeno dirgli _Enrico, stai sereno_.

Ancora più a sinistra abbiamo il teatrino di Italia Sovrana e Popolare dove si alternano gli inutili come Ingroia, i pendolari di Ancora Italia e i nostalgici dell’URSS come Rizzo.
Forse Rizzo è l’unico realmente di cultura lì in mezzo, e gli do atto che ha più o meno capito come funziona il capitalismo e su chi lo governa, prendendo posizioni su temi specifici un po’ più coraggiose dei suoi kompagni. Ma solo quello, perché per il resto non ha ancora compreso che lui, con le sue posizioni in senso esteso, ne è parte integrante.

Non cito i partitelli inutili come +Europa o quelli da zero virgola, visto che sono utili solo a destabilizzare coalizioni per puro tornaconto, stile UDEUR di Mastella che ha fatto scuola.

Che dite, ho descritto bene la situazione attuale?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per analizzare fino allo stop ai sondaggi il 9 settembre (anche oltre con le varie corse clandestine che usciranno) il trend visto dai sondaggi in vista delle Politiche del prossimo 25 settembre.
> 
> Prenderei a esempio You Trend per Sky TG24, generalmente preparati.
> 
> ...


un tempo sarei stato felice di leggere certi numeri, ora non me ne frega un tubo.
sono tutti uguali.
c'è solo da capire come ci deluderanno.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Un'occasione storica per uscire dall' Europa e tornare a zappare i campi (quelli che rimarranno dopo questa siccità) tutti quanti.


chi è che vuole uscire dall'europa? il centrodestra intendi? hanno manifestato intenzioni di uscire dall'europa? 

chiedo seriamente perchè al momento sto seguendo quasi nulla


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un tempo sarei stato felice di leggere certi numeri, ora non me ne frega un tubo.
> sono tutti uguali.
> c'è solo da capire come ci deluderanno.



Tanto vale provare FDI, no?


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> chi è che vuole uscire dall'europa? il centrodestra intendi? hanno manifestato intenzioni di uscire dall'europa?
> 
> chiedo seriamente perchè al momento sto seguendo quasi nulla



Assolutamente no


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tornare a zappare i campi come abbiamo fatto fino alla fine degli anni '80.
> 
> Ma veramente si va in giro ancora con questa narrazione? Seriamente?


Uscita dall'euro significa fallimento in senso tecnico. Significa che se hai 30.000 euro in Banca il giorno dopo sono carta straccia. Basta esserne consapevoli.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no


ah ecco menomale

perchè per me "uscire" da alleanza con USA,NATO e EURO(pa) sono 3 cose che non voterei manco se il candidato fosse mio fratello


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tanto vale provare FDI, no?


se vado voto loro ma credo che non andrò.
in un sistema dove governa la mafia non cambierà niente neanche se va su gesù.

da qui a 2 mesi succederà qualcosa che farà crollare i consensi a destra, vedrai.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se vado voto loro ma credo che non andrò.
> in un sistema dove governa la mafia non cambierà niente neanche se va su gesù.
> 
> da qui a 2 mesi succederà qualcosa che farà crollare i consensi a destra, vedrai.



Caro Willy, la mafia qui è una sola, e si chiama PD. Sono in tutti i gangli del potere. E solo un fronte può fermare questa mafia: FDI. Hai notato che hanno sguinzagliato tutti i loro cagnolini per attaccarli? Hanno paura, tanta paura. Sanno che stavolta il CDX è vicino alla vittoria. Se vuoi fermare la mafia pd, devi votare FDI. L'astensione favorisce solo il PD. Provaci, no?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Caro Willy, la mafia qui è una sola, e si chiama PD. Sono in tutti i gangli del potere. E solo un fronte può fermare questa mafia: FDI. Hai notato che hanno sguinzagliato tutti i loro cagnolini per attaccarli? Hanno paura, tanta paura. Sanno che stavolta il CDX è vicino alla vittoria. Se vuoi fermare la mafia pd, devi votare FDI. L'astensione favorisce solo il PD. Provaci, no?


mangiano tutti allo stesso tavolo. si diceva uguale con salvini e poi hanno comprato anche lui.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Depositati 101 simboli al Viminale, uno ha il nome di Draghi.​


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Uscita dall'euro significa fallimento in senso tecnico. Significa che se hai 30.000 euro in Banca il giorno dopo sono carta straccia. Basta esserne consapevoli.



Può darsi.

Però, 1) potrebbe andarmi bene, se dopo riacquista valore, e 2) per UK non ha funzionato così.

Adesso una considerazione.

Prima dell'ingresso nell'euro la lira non era carta straccia e la nostra economia era molto migliore. Avevamo parecchio debito pubblico, derivato essenzialmente dalle ruberie, ma la struttura del paese era tutto sommato buona. Pure il Giappone ha un debito pubblico enorme, ma dormono benissimo la notte.

Dall'ingresso nella UE (motivo per cui erano tutti fanatici di una nuova era di benessere) è piombato tutto nel degrado, ora non si trova più lavoro e stiamo svendendo interi segmenti paese. Piccola e media impresa vaporizzata. Francia e Germania che comandano.

La conseguenza la sa trarre pure un bambino dell'asilo: entri in un sistema con qualche acciacco, ma ne esci più di là che di qua. Anzi ne esci proprio morto. Allora il problema sta nel mezzo, non prima e non dopo la fase UE.

Evidentemente la UE non mi sembra una bella cura, entrarci allora vuol dire avere polverizzato tutto il valore della lira, e basta, è sostanzialmente un sistema che si fonda sul sequestro dei beni e sul tenere ostaggio un paese. Ci hanno sodomizzato bene bene, questa è la verità.

PS
Per inciso, non voterò solo per chi esce dall'euro. Potrebbe andare bene stare nella UE, ma non così. Ma basta con le storielle che eravamo falliti se non c'era la UE. E' la UE che ci sta facendo fallire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Mi chiedo per quale motivo bisogna dire menzogne anche all'interno di un forum milanista,manco fossimo a porta a porta con bruno vespa 
Queste frasette (bugie) ad effetto lasciamole a Letta nipote e al PD che,non sapendo cosa dire per guadagnare consensi,allora sparano a 0 sugli avversari di destra nella speranza di fargli perdere qualche voto.

Uscire dall'europa/euro non è nel programma di nessuno del cdx (e si,neanche in quello di Salvini e della lega,nonostante salvini in certi momenti pare essere contro a tutto,stile m5s )

Probabilmente l'uscita dall'euro/europa è presente solo nel programma elettorale di Italexit di Paragone.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Un'occasione storica per uscire dall' Europa e tornare a zappare i campi (quelli che rimarranno dopo questa siccità) tutti quanti.


Meglio, no?
Così cominciamo a rivalutare il prodotto italiano, anziché portarci in casa prodotti di altri paesi che fanno concorrenza sleale ai nostri per manifesta scarsa qualità. Vedasi il caglio polacco, o il Prosek croato.



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Uscita dall'euro significa fallimento in senso tecnico. Significa che se hai 30.000 euro in Banca il giorno dopo sono carta straccia. Basta esserne consapevoli.


Opinabile, considerando che la questione default è strettamente legata all’esposizione del debito sovrano nei confronti dei creditori esteri, che rispondono ad interessi non allineati a quelli nazionali, e non all’adozione di una moneta forte.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mangiano tutti allo stesso tavolo. si diceva uguale con salvini e poi hanno comprato anche lui.


Sai perché si è dovuto vendere? Perché non aveva la maggioranza. L'avesse avuta non sarebbe servito. Per questo va data a FDI


----------



## Simo98 (14 Agosto 2022)

Il treno dell'uscita dall'Euro è passato da un pezzo, non attira più consensi parlarne e infatti nessun grande partito lo discute
In politica estero siamo dipendenti da Euro/USA e pure in ambito economico, a parte qualche manovra su pensioni/welfare/fisco
Dunque chi va a votare è bene che lo faccia sugli ambiti in cui siamo autonomi, quindi diritti civili/lavoro/immigrazione/welfare/spesa pubblica


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sai perché si è dovuto vendere? *Perché non aveva la maggioranza. L'avesse avuta non sarebbe servito. Per questo va data a FDI


Perché è un carrierista ed opportunista da quattro soldi, come il suo partito, ecco perché.
È lo stesso schifoso che parlava di secessione della Padania e cantava canzoni contro i napoletani.

Poi, dopo che lui e il suo partito di maiali li hanno beccati di nuovo con le dita nella marmellata (e dico di nuovo, perché questo povero popolo smemorato dovrebbe ricordarsi delle tangenti della Montedison) mostrando al mondo che erano molto italiani e poco celtici, si sono rifatti una verginità spacciandosi per pseudo-sovranisti filo-putiniani anti-euro della domenica che facevano l’occhiolino a quei boccaloni imbecilli di CasaPound Italia.

Una volta che hanno capito che dal piatto sovranista non si mangiava abbastanza, si sono rifatti di nuovo la verginità sostenendo il governo di un banchiere della stessa Bruxelles che qualche anno prima facevano finta di odiare.

E in tutti questi trasformismi della peggior tradizione giolittiana, NESSUNO della classe dirigente della Lega è andato a casa. Sono ancora TUTTI lì.
E sebbene lo chiamino pubblicamente solo Lega, il nome ufficiale del partito è ancora Lega Nord per l’Indipendenza della Padania. Non è mai stato depositato un cambio ufficiale di denominazione, a riprova del loro trasformismo e opportunismo becero.

Ma naturalmente questo popolo, essendo degno erede di colui che passò alla Storia come lo Smemorato di Collegno, ci casca sempre.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Meglio, no?
> Così cominciamo a rivalutare il prodotto italiano, anziché portarci in casa prodotti di altri paesi che fanno concorrenza sleale ai nostri per manifesta scarsa qualità. Vedasi il caglio polacco, o il Prosek croato.
> 
> 
> Opinabile, considerando che la questione default è strettamente legata all’esposizione del debito sovrano nei confronti dei creditori esteri, che rispondono ad interessi non allineati a quelli nazionali, e non all’adozione di una moneta forte.


No guarda c'è ben poco di opinabile, nell'immediato uscita dall'euro equivale a default in termini reali. Poi se credete che nel medio lungo questo porterebbe benefici ok (per me sarebbe solo il passo decisivo verso la definitiva argentinizzazione del paese). Ma nell'immediato è default matematico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Questo topic rischia di essere un doppione dell'altro.

Lascio questo e chiudo quell'altro, che è arrivato a 100 pagine. Riportate pure la cronaca anche qui.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per analizzare fino allo stop ai sondaggi il 9 settembre (anche oltre con le varie corse clandestine che usciranno) il trend visto dai sondaggi in vista delle Politiche del prossimo 25 settembre.
> 
> Prenderei a esempio You Trend per Sky TG24, generalmente preparati.
> 
> ...


I partiti minori non vengono sondati quindi unione popolare di DeMa, alternativa per l'Italia di Adinolfi e Di Stefano ed Italia sovrana saranno sotto lo 0.5%


----------



## livestrong (14 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> No guarda c'è ben poco di opinabile, nell'immediato uscita dall'euro equivale a default in termini reali. Poi se credete che nel medio lungo questo porterebbe benefici ok (per me sarebbe solo il passo decisivo verso la definitiva argentinizzazione del paese). Ma nell'immediato è default matematico


Vabbè dai che sarà mai... I giovani d'oggi non conoscono più il sacrificio, basterà mettere la luce nei campi la notte per dare il via alla seconda battaglia del grano


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> No guarda c'è ben poco di opinabile, nell'immediato uscita dall'euro equivale a default in termini reali. Poi se credete che nel medio lungo questo porterebbe benefici ok (per me sarebbe solo il passo decisivo verso la definitiva argentinizzazione del paese). Ma nell'immediato è default matematico


Il vero default ce l'hai rimanendo, @Kyle Broflovsky, e continuando ad indebitarti per stare appresso a questo carrozzone senza arte né parte.
Siamo sulla via della Grecia, e presto il Fondo Salva-Stati si abbatterà anche qui, distruggendo completamente la nostra economia, con le nostre imprese che diventeranno un banchetto appetibile per Francia e Germania.

Se l'italia esce dalla Zona Euro e dall'UE, finisce l'UE. Lo sanno tutti a Bruxelles, perché sanno che non possono resistere se un secondo dei precedenti quattro grandi contributori va via, dopo l'uscita di Londra.
Francia e Germania non resteranno da sole, sapendo che gli unici compagni di viaggio sono i paesi dell'Est Europeo che non hanno nulla di appetibile e non assorbono abbastanza il loro surplus economico, data l'evidente povertà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Nessun partito di CDX, al momento, mi rappresenta al 100%.

Ma il mio voto è contro il PD, specialmente dopo l'annuncio del loro programma fatto di Ius Soli e LGBT power.
Lo so che in qualche modo trovano il modo di tornare al governo, che sono tutti complici etc etc, ma io il mio contributo per non fare andare al governo il PD, per quanto illusorio, devo darlo. Se no poi non mi posso lamentare.
Astensione o voto a partiti inutili = voto al PD.

Per ora il mio voto va alla Meloni, ma ripeto è indifferente a qualunque partito che possa rubare la maggioranza di governo al PD. Non avrei problemi a darlo anche ai da me odiatissimi Berlusca e Toti, se ci fosse la possibilità di non vedere il PD al governo per qualche anno.
Comunque per ora proviamo la Meloni.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Fratelli d'Italia: Cancellare il reddito di cittadinanza. 
Il M5S: no, rafforzarlo.​


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Berlusconi: Mattarella deve dimettersi in caso del passaggio del Presidenzialismo? Non ho mai detto questo, sono indignato perché sono stato frainteso.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: Mattarella deve dimettersi in caso del passaggio del Presidenzialismo? Non ho mai detto questo, sono indignato perché sono stato frainteso.


Il Presidenzialismo è un tema che ritorna come il Ponte sullo Stretto.
Se ne discute fin dal giorno successivo in cui la Costituzione è entrata in vigore, ma nessuno lo fa mai, perché distruggerebbe di fatto i privilegi del sistema Parlamentare, relativamente all'autonomia nella composizione della Maggioranza.

Tale autonomia permette loro di scegliere la composizione dell'Esecutivo e, di conseguenza, il suo indirizzo politico.
Non vedo come in questo Paese si possa fare una riforma in questo senso, che metterebbe la Premiership nelle condizioni di affrontare il voto popolare.
Persino Berlusconi, che tanto parlava di Presidenzialismo, ha beneficiato del sistema Parlamentarista per anni.

Se poi la questione è facciamo giusto eleggere al popolo il Presidente della Repubblica e lasciamo tutto com'è, in pieno stile austriaco, allora non è affatto un Presidenzialismo.
E onestamente vedo più questo contentino, o al limite, se proprio c'è da riformare, un modello semi-Presidenziale alla Francese.
Praticamente, in entrambi gli scenari, diventerebbe l'ennesima riforma inutile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fratelli d'Italia: Cancellare il reddito di cittadinanza.​Il M5S: no, rafforzarlo.​


Certo, ottima idea togliere l'unico leverage che hanno i lavoratori per strappare contratti lontanamente umani e dignitosi.
Vergogna


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Certo, ottima idea togliere l'unico leverage che hanno i lavoratori per strappare contratti lontanamente umani e dignitosi.
> Vergogna



Secondo me la presa di posizione di FDI sul reddito di cittadinanza costerà parecchio in termini di voti, specialmente al sud.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fratelli d'Italia: Cancellare il reddito di cittadinanza.​Il M5S: no, rafforzarlo.​


al solito se l'rdc lo avesse solo chi ha bisogno non sarebbe il male assoluto, ma in italia si rimedia alle porcate con altre porcate


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> al solito se l'rdc lo avesse solo chi ha bisogno non sarebbe il male assoluto, ma in italia si rimedia alle porcate con altre porcate



Infatti, per me, non bisogna cancellarlo ma riformarlo seriamente. Chi NON vuole lavorare non deve avere nulla.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Infatti, per me, non bisogna cancellarlo ma riformarlo seriamente. Chi NON vuole lavorare non deve avere nulla.


intanto iniziassero a controllare gli indirizzi di residenza quando le persone fanno richiesta 
sanzioni anche per chi fa tot. redditi fake


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nessun partito di CDX, al momento, mi rappresenta al 100%.
> 
> Ma il mio voto è contro il PD, specialmente dopo l'annuncio del loro programma fatto di Ius Soli e LGBT power.
> Lo so che in qualche modo trovano il modo di tornare al governo, che sono tutti complici etc etc, ma io il mio contributo per non fare andare al governo il PD, per quanto illusorio, devo darlo. Se no poi non mi posso lamentare.
> ...


anche io vado contro il PD, ma se dall'altro lato mi spuntanto i Bassetti e altre cacate varie non so più che fare.
Forse è meglio che non portino i programmi a termine da entrambe le parti


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Certo, ottima idea togliere l'unico leverage che hanno i lavoratori per strappare contratti lontanamente umani e dignitosi.
> Vergogna


Capirai, tanto nel 90% dei casi si deve rendere conto a quanto stabilito a livello di contrattazione collettiva nazionale, il che rende ininfluente quanto percepito con il RdC, rispetto ad uno stipendio minimo.

Ed oltretutto il RdC è diventato l'ennesimo bonus dato senza criterio, che non risolve nessuno dei problemi che si poneva di risolvere, ma che in compenso ne ha creati di ben altri.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> intanto iniziassero a controllare gli indirizzi di residenza quando le persone fanno richiesta



Certo. Ma il punto vero, per me, è verificare seriamente chi rifiuta il lavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche io vado contro il PD, ma se dall'altro lato mi spuntanto i Bassetti e altre cacate varie non so più che fare.
> Forse è meglio che non portino i programmi a termine da entrambe le parti



Bassetti perlomeno mi è diventato un no mask incallito, posso dunque tollerarlo con dieci malox.
La Ronzulli alla sanità invece sarebbe da gastrite con perforazione dello stomaco, di malox me ne servirebbero di più


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche io vado contro il PD, ma se dall'altro lato mi spuntanto i Bassetti e altre cacate varie non so più che fare.
> Forse è meglio che non portino i programmi a termine da entrambe le parti



In realtà quella su Bassetti è una fake news.
Nel senso,è stato lui a proporsi ai dirigenti di Fratelli d'Italia come prossimo ministro della salute e non viceversa


----------



## Dexter (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Infatti, per me, non bisogna cancellarlo ma riformarlo seriamente. Chi NON vuole lavorare non deve avere nulla.


La legge sul RDC la eluderebbe anche un bambino, figuriamoci i "furbacchioni". Solo un demente può essere contrario a priori, ma é oggettivo che é strutturato completamente a pene di cane


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In realtà quella su Bassetti è una fake news.
> Nel senso,è stato lui a proporsi ai dirigenti di Fratelli d'Italia come prossimo ministro della salute e non viceversa


se non è bassetti è zangrillo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La legge sul RDC la eluderebbe anche un bambino, figuriamoci i "furbacchioni". Solo un demente può essere contrario a priori, ma é oggettivo che é strutturato completamente a pene di cane



Quando introduci una misura simile devi avere la capacità di verificarne costantemente la giusta applicazione.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se non è bassetti è zangrillo



Bene. Per lui il virus è sparito a fine maggio 2020.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se non è bassetti è zangrillo



Magna tranquillo FDI non candida questi. Puoi votarla tranquillamente


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Uscita dall'euro significa fallimento in senso tecnico. Significa che se hai 30.000 euro in Banca il giorno dopo sono carta straccia. Basta esserne consapevoli.


Beh insomma, ci deve essere un piano d'uscita in tal caso. Altrimenti lo stesso sarebbe valso per il passaggio lira-euro.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bassetti perlomeno mi è diventato un no mask incallito, posso dunque tollerarlo con dieci malox.
> La Ronzulli alla sanità invece sarebbe da gastrite con perforazione dello stomaco, di malox me ne servirebbero di più


Bassetti è un no mask, però non mi fiderei tanto visto che cambia spesso idea ed è pro vaccino obbligatorio. Seriamente, io penso che ormai si sia "bruciato" il posto come ministro perchè si è esposto troppo, ma un posto nel ministero come tecnico non glielo leverà nessuno, visto che è un elettore del centrodestra e, se ricordate, Salvini lo intervistò una volta via social a fine 2020. È in buoni rapporti con il centrodestra per non avere nulla in cambio.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Infatti, per me, non bisogna cancellarlo ma riformarlo seriamente. Chi NON vuole lavorare non deve avere nulla.


Purtroppo da entrambe le parti c'è un discorso populista e da strapparsi i capelli sul reddito di cittadinanza. Il reddito di cittadinanza italiano, innanzitutto, non è un reddito di cittadinanza ma è un reddito minimo garantito (cioè reddito a pochi) applicato malissimo, semplicemente perchè non c'è stata una riforma dei centri per l'impiego, nonchè una legge sul salario minimo.

Io propongo due alternative:
1) Un reddito a tutti approvato però assieme ad un salario minimo molto più alto del reddito stesso per favorire il mercato del lavoro.
2) Reddito così com'è ma con un guadagno minore rispetto all'attuale, di almeno 200-300 euro.

In ogni caso, e qui sono d'accordo con il M5S, penso sia doverosa una legge sul salario minimo ed è colpa pure loro, perchè con il RDC doveva essere approvata assolutamente una legge del genere. C'è da dire che i numeri sui percettori del reddito non sono così alti ed è uno dei problemi gonfiatissimi del nostro paese, ma che comunque merita di essere preso in considerazione.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

*Oltre a Lollobrigida, altri volti noti candidati con Italia Sovrana e Popolare come: lo Youtuber Lambrenedetto, Claudio Messora editore di Byoblu, il medico Daniele Giovanardi, l'inviato di guerra Giorgio Bianchi, il filosofo Andrea Zhok e il giornalista Fulvio Grimaldi.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oltre a Lollobrigida, altri volti noti candidati con Italia Sovrana e Popolare come: lo Youtuber Lambrenedetto, Claudio Messora editore di Byoblu, il medico Daniele Giovanardi, l'inviato di guerra Giorgio Bianchi, il filosofo Andrea Zhok e il giornalista Fulvio Grimaldi.*


Che barzelletta...


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

*Repubblica prende in giro i piccoli partiti anti-sistema con un articolo di Matteo Pucciarelli dal titolo "Dai No Vax agli 'Italexit', la carica dei complottisti".*


----------



## vota DC (14 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma il M5S sopra il 10% nonostante aver deluso tutti i suoi elettori diventando peggio degli altri, cambiando bandiera ed essere diventati quelli che loro volevano "mandare fuori dalla politica italiana", possibile?


Non è diventato peggio degli altri. Ha fatto vomitare gli elettori prostituendosi. Gli abomini nel governo giallorosso erano targati PD, i parlamentari pentastellati si sono solo messi a 90. Le poche cose pentastellate erano nel governo gialloverde nonostante l'invenzione mediatica che salvini dettava l'agenda a Conte....in realtà il 70% decideva il M5S e il 30% la lega.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oltre a Lollobrigida, altri volti noti candidati con Italia Sovrana e Popolare come: lo Youtuber Lambrenedetto, Claudio Messora editore di Byoblu, il medico Daniele Giovanardi, l'inviato di guerra Giorgio Bianchi, il filosofo Andrea Zhok e il giornalista Fulvio Grimaldi.*



Ridatemi la Prima Repubblica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sai perché si è dovuto vendere? Perché non aveva la maggioranza. L'avesse avuta non sarebbe servito. Per questo va data a FDI


secondo me si è piegato perchè altrimenti lo facevano fuori.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo me si è piegato perchè altrimenti lo facevano fuori.



Figurati, è diventato grande quando era "non piegato", è crollato da piegato. Semplicemente, non aveva la maggioranza, e allora, non si poteva far si che solo la sinistra spartisse i soldi del RF, dunque è entrato nel governo Draghi con FI. Ma se la destra ottiene la maggioranza ciò non accade: un voto a FDI per la stabilità e la fine degli inciuci


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nessun partito di CDX, al momento, mi rappresenta al 100%.
> 
> Ma il mio voto è contro il PD, specialmente dopo l'annuncio del loro programma fatto di Ius Soli e LGBT power.
> Lo so che in qualche modo trovano il modo di tornare al governo, che sono tutti complici etc etc, ma io il mio contributo per non fare andare al governo il PD, per quanto illusorio, devo darlo. Se no poi non mi posso lamentare.
> ...



Assolutamente d'accordo.

Il PD è semplicemente il partito anti-itagliano per il degrado e la distruzione premeditata del paese.

Che poi anche tutto il resto faccia schifo si sa. Logica del male minore, chiaramente.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Oltre a Lollobrigida, altri volti noti candidati con Italia Sovrana e Popolare come: lo Youtuber Lambrenedetto, Claudio Messora editore di Byoblu, il medico Daniele Giovanardi, l'inviato di guerra Giorgio Bianchi, il filosofo Andrea Zhok e il giornalista Fulvio Grimaldi.*


Degrado puro


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica prende in giro i piccoli partiti anti-sistema con un articolo di Matteo Pucciarelli dal titolo "Dai No Vax agli 'Italexit', la carica dei complottisti".*



Anche questi sono un cancro mica da ridere. Ma senti 'sti disgraziati parassiti come proteggono il Sistema.

Finché in questo paese non radiamo al suolo giustizia e informazione, saremo sempre oppressi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Degrado puro



Almeno prima …


----------



## sunburn (14 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Può darsi.
> 
> Però, 1) potrebbe andarmi bene, se dopo riacquista valore, e 2) per UK non ha funzionato così.
> 
> ...


A parte che mi sa che ti mancano tre o quattro attacchi speculativi alla lira dopo i quali ci hanno dovuto riprendere per i capelli se no buonanotte, ma come pensi saremmo messi oggi se per comprare un dollaro o un euro(perché l’euro l’avrebbero fatto anche senza di noi) dovessimo spendere 3500-4000 lire se non di più? Potenza globale egemone?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che mi sa che ti mancano tre o quattro attacchi speculativi alla lira dopo i quali ci hanno dovuto riprendere per i capelli se no buonanotte, ma come pensi saremmo messi oggi se per comprare un dollaro o un euro(perché l’euro l’avrebbero fatto anche senza di noi) dovessimo spendere 3500-4000 lire se non di più? Potenza globale egemone?



Ecco un altro sopravvissuto all'oscurantismo e alle carestie che esistevano fino al secolo scorso.

Prima della UE non avevamo manco le strade e si mangiava pane e cipolla, il vero boom economico è datato anni 2000, mica anni '50.

Ma tenetevi 'sto schifo e buonanotte. Cavoli vostri e dei vostri figli.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che mi sa che ti mancano tre o quattro attacchi speculativi alla lira dopo i quali ci hanno dovuto riprendere per i capelli se no buonanotte,


Soros ha speculato anche sulla sterlina, e il Regno Unito è sempre stato fuori dalla zona euro.
Non mi pare siano falliti.



sunburn ha scritto:


> ma come pensi saremmo messi oggi se per comprare un dollaro o un euro(perché l’euro l’avrebbero fatto anche senza di noi) dovessimo spendere 3500-4000 lire se non di più? Potenza globale egemone?


L’Euro, e tutta l’UE, senza l’Italia non esisterebbe più, perché il terzo pilastro dell’UE uscirebbe, lasciando alla sola Francia e Germania l’onere di mantenere la baracca, senza possibilità per loro di mantenere lo strapotere economico basato sul surplus del loro prodotto, a sua volta derivato dal mercato unico che porta svantaggio alla piccola e media imprenditoria italiana.
O pensi che manterranno l’Euro con la Slovenia?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

Ahahahaahahahahahahahahaah il PD ha colto la palla al balzo sul serio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Il Partito democratico ha segnalato il danno per i clienti ad Agcom: "In tutta Italia ci sono gravi problemi di ricezione della trasmissioni di Dazn Italia. Il Pd - ha spiegato Mauro Berruto, responsabile Sport della Segreteria nazionale del Pd - ha inoltrato una segnalazione urgente ad AgCom per accertare eventuali violazione degli accordi sulla qualità del segnale raggiunti in quella sede".*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaahahahahahahahahaah il PD ha colto la palla al balzo sul serio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Il Partito democratico ha segnalato il danno per i clienti ad Agcom: "In tutta Italia ci sono gravi problemi di ricezione della trasmissioni di Dazn Italia. Il Pd - ha spiegato Mauro Berruto, responsabile Sport della Segreteria nazionale del Pd - ha inoltrato una segnalazione urgente ad AgCom per accertare eventuali violazione degli accordi sulla qualità del segnale raggiunti in quella sede".*



Anche Calenda e Salvini vabbe, tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche Calenda e Salvini vabbe, tutti



Ho letto la notizia su repubblica che ovviamente riporta solo il PD ahahahaha!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto la notizia su repubblica che ovviamente riporta solo il PD ahahahaha!



Il PD ha fatto esposto, Salvini ha detto che fa schifo e Calenda che è stato un errore togliere i diritti a Sky


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche Calenda e Salvini vabbe, tutti



Con il calcio in Italia non si scherza. Si possono perdere le elezioni se si sbaglia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

*Salvini usa anche il suo nuovo hashtag elettorale "Credo".

"Da abbonato DAZN, #Credo che il servizio che stanno offrendo faccia schifo"*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini usa anche il suo nuovo hashtag elettorale "Credo".
> 
> "Da abbonato DAZN, #Credo che il servizio che stanno offrendo faccia schifo"*



FDI è sulla cresta dell'onda, farà boom (28-30% per me), ma la Lega sta facendo un buona campagna, reggerà. Buono per la nostra Coalizione comunque


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini usa anche il suo nuovo hashtag elettorale "Credo".
> 
> "Da abbonato DAZN, #Credo che il servizio che stanno offrendo faccia schifo"*



Altro che flat tax e presidenzialismo. Se un politico promette partite gratis per tutti secondo me vince alla grande


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> FDI è sulla cresta dell'onda, farà boom (28-30% per me), ma la Lega sta facendo un buona campagna, reggerà. Buono per la nostra Coalizione comunque



La Lega secondo me al 17% delle precedenti politiche ci arriva.
GIà ora è salita di un punto o due.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Lega secondo me al 17% delle precedenti politiche ci arriva.
> GIà ora è salita di un punto o due.



Per me il CDX farà tra il 48 e il 50. Il trend di FDI è buono, e avrà l'effetto bandwagon (come lega nel 19 o 5S nel 18) e farà sul 28-30. FI farà sul 6%, Noi Moderati sul 2%. La Lega per me sarà tra il 10 e il 14. Può reggere, ma il 17 non lo fa. Ormai è la Meloni la regina del centrodestra, anche mediaticamente, anche se appunto la Lega sta facendo bene.
Ma come detto, finché non toglie voti a FDI benissimo: una lega tonica fa bene alla Coalizione


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Lega secondo me al 17% delle precedenti politiche ci arriva.
> GIà ora è salita di un punto o due.


Sul tema green pass e sanità sta convincendo di più rispetto alla Meloni che non vuole esporsi troppo, bisogna dirlo. Che poi, ovviamente, i temi principali dovrebbero essere ben altri siamo tutti d'accordo, però anche i voti dei no-vax sono fondamentali e su rete 4 hanno detto che la somma di tutti i partiti no-vax è al 10%.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Agosto 2022)

In caso di vittoria del CDX sarebbe già soddisfacente vedere un Sanremo de-gayzzato


----------



## Simo98 (14 Agosto 2022)

Ma chi voterà i partiti di destra lo fa perché crede nei valori da loro professati o per non far governare quei mentecatti del PD?
Perché votare FDI se non sei un fervente cattolico conservatore vuol solo dire che ci si lascia abbindolare dalle belle parole...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma chi voterà i partiti di destra lo fa perché crede nei valori da loro professati o per non far governare quei mentecatti del PD?
> Perché votare FDI se non sei un fervente cattolico conservatore vuol solo dire che ci si lascia abbindolare dalle belle parole...



Io sono rigidamente conservatore, per quel che mi riguarda sono compatibile quasi tutto anche con le idee, poi ci sono sfumature diverse.
Quando dicevo che non c'è un partito che mi rappresenti al 100% è perchè sia in FDI o nella lega ci sono aspetti che non condivido totalmente, per esempio la Meloni su spese militari e politica estera non mi soddisfa completamente.

Per me cambia poco votare uno o l'altro nel CDX, una cosa è certa, sono 0% compatibile a livello di idee con il programma comunicato da Letta. Quindi se con una pistola alla tempia mi dicessero o voti Letta, o Berlusconi, voterei anche il nano.
Però ci sono altri partiti nel CDX con cui sono decisamente allineato.

Parliamo di idee eh, che poi siano tutti farabutti che non mantengono le promesse è chiaro.


----------



## sunburn (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco un altro sopravvissuto all'oscurantismo e alle carestie che esistevano fino al secolo scorso.
> 
> Prima della UE non avevamo manco le strade e si mangiava pane e cipolla, il vero boom economico è datato anni 2000, mica anni '50.
> 
> Ma tenetevi 'sto schifo e buonanotte. Cavoli vostri e dei vostri figli.


Non ti sto dicendo che c’erano carestie, ti sto dicendo che il periodo che tu esalti era un castello di carta. Vorrei vederti oggi ad andare a comprare il petrolio a 90 dollari al barile col cambio un dollaro= 4000 lire. Diresti: “eh ci vorrebbe una moneta unica europea”.
Chiuso OT.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono rigidamente conservatore, per quel che mi riguarda sono compatibile quasi tutto anche con le idee, poi ci sono sfumature diverse.
> Quando dicevo che non c'è un partito che mi rappresenti al 100% è perchè sia in FDI o nella lega ci sono aspetti che non condivido totalmente, per esempio la Meloni su spese militari e politica estera non mi soddisfa completamente.
> 
> Per me cambia poco votare uno o l'altro nel CDX, una cosa è certa, sono 0% compatibile a livello di idee con il programma comunicato da Letta. Quindi se con una pistola alla tempia mi dicessero o voti Letta, o Berlusconi, voterei anche il nano.
> Però ci sono altri partiti nel CDX con cui sono decisamente allineato.



Bravo il mio Toby


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma chi voterà i partiti di destra lo fa perché crede nei valori da loro professati o per non far governare quei mentecatti del PD?
> Perché votare FDI se non sei un fervente cattolico conservatore vuol solo dire che ci si lascia abbindolare dalle belle parole...



Sono cattolico ma leggerò il programma di tutti (o quasi ) e poi voterò quello che riterrò più vantaggioso per l’Italia in questo momento.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma chi voterà i partiti di destra lo fa perché crede nei valori da loro professati o per non far governare quei mentecatti del PD?
> Perché votare FDI se non sei un fervente cattolico conservatore vuol solo dire che ci si lascia abbindolare dalle belle parole...



Perché è ora ci sia un governo di destra in Italia, poi al prossimo giro vedremo, ma ora è giusto vada cosi, ne trarremo forse vantaggi piu avanti quando poi la barra mentale della gente tornerà dritta.

Soprattutto perché a sx son impresentabili, quindi manco ci sono alternative alla Meloni.

Basta non vinca Salvini ovviamente, altrimenti sarebbe meglio perfino questo CSX, ma non credo ci sia questo rischio.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono cattolico ma leggerò il programma di tutti (o quasi ) e poi voterò quello che riterrò più vantaggioso per l’Italia in questo momento.


A destra: incentivi alla natalità, taglio delle tasse alle imprese, taglio del cuneo fiscale, grandi opere, riforme istituzionali, stop all'immigrazione clandestina.

A sinistra: matrimonio gay, cannabis, ius Scholae.

Scelta ardua Blu


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma chi voterà i partiti di destra lo fa perché crede nei valori da loro professati o per non far governare quei mentecatti del PD?
> Perché votare FDI se non sei un fervente cattolico conservatore vuol solo dire che ci si lascia abbindolare dalle belle parole...


Il mio pensiero è lo stesso di @Toby rosso nero. Sono un conservatore, anche perché sono stato educato negli anni 80 e chi ha vissuto quegli anni mi comprenderà sicuramente.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A destra: *incentivi alla natalità, taglio delle tasse alle imprese, taglio del cuneo fiscale, grandi opere, riforme istituzionali, stop all'immigrazione clandestina.*
> 
> A sinistra: matrimonio gay, cannabis, ius Scholae.
> 
> Scelta ardua Blu


Se dopo anni che votate siete convinti che farà anche solo un quarto di quelle cose vorrei avere la vostra fiducia 
Io dico che si limiteranno a rompere le scatole a quei quattro gatti gay/trans, a risultare anacronistici su eutanasia cannabis, e forse qualche manovra sugli incentivi alla natalità e immigrazione (che non risolveranno una mazza)


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché è ora ci sia un governo di destra in Italia, poi al prossimo giro vedremo, ma ora è giusto vada cosi, ne trarremo forse vantaggi piu avanti quando poi la barra mentale della gente tornerà dritta.
> 
> Soprattutto perché a sx son impresentabili, quindi manco ci sono alternative alla Meloni.
> 
> Basta non vinca Salvini ovviamente, altrimenti sarebbe meglio perfino questo CSX, ma non credo ci sia questo rischio.


Non c'è rischio che vinca Salvini, FDI secondo tutti i sondaggi sarà il primo partito del CDX per distacco, avrà il numero più alto dei seggi in parlamento per il CDX, bisogna vedere solo se avrà i numeri per fare un governo di maggioranza ampia o se il divario tra CDX e CSX non sarà minimo. Deve arrivare vicino al 50% per governare saldamente contro l'ammucchiata di opposizione che nascerà tra Il CSX-Terzo polo-M5S e partitini.

Dipende quanti andremo a votare e chi voterà (ovvero quanti voti nulli e schede bianche ci saranno). Se voreranno in tanti vincerà nettamente il CDX, se invece si andrà in pochi vincerà il CSX o peggio non ci saranno i numeri per fare un Governo di maggioranza e finiremo con 4 anni di governo tecnico come questi 4 passati.

Siamo a 11 anni di Governi di CSX o Governi tecnici appoggiati da CSX (con il raro caso Conte I e Draghi, ma sono stati 3 anni su 11) il risultato non è stato il massimo.


----------



## Mika (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se dopo anni che votate siete convinti che farà anche solo un quarto di quelle cose vorrei avere la vostra fiducia
> Io dico che si limiteranno a rompere le scatole a quei quattro gatti gay/trans, a risultare anacronistici su eutanasia cannabis, e forse qualche manovra sugli incentivi alla natalità e immigrazione (che non risolveranno una mazza)


A me sono bastati gli 11 anni di governi di CSX (tranne 3 anni di governo dalle larghe intese) per vedere l'Italia andare sempre peggio. Non so cosa sarà un Italia con FDI al governo, ma so cosa sarà un Italia con il CSX al Governo, dove la loro priorità è il sociale (che è importante sia chiaro) ma che però non può essere più importante della economia, della istruzione, delle infrastrutture e della sicurezza.

Lo Ius Solis è stata la loro priorità appena usciti dal Lockdown dove chiudevano negozi e imprese a go go e anche durante sta crisi energetica/militare tra Russia-Nato. Ed ho fatto solo un esempio con lo Ius Solis.


----------



## marcus1577 (15 Agosto 2022)

Ripeto visto che non è mai successo in itaglia e ci sarà un perche ?
Vorrei vedere una donna alla guida .
Vorrei una merkel alla guida.
Basta con i soliti
La sx con i soliti di sempre riempiendoci di tasse ed immigrati.
Il m5s ha avuto la sua occasione è sappiamo come è finita.
Vorrei per la prima volta una donna al governo


----------



## sunburn (15 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per me il CDX farà tra il 48 e il 50. Il trend di FDI è buono, e avrà l'effetto bandwagon (come lega nel 19 o 5S nel 18) e farà sul 28-30. FI farà sul 6%, Noi Moderati sul 2%. La Lega per me sarà tra il 10 e il 14. Può reggere, ma il 17 non lo fa.


Come ho già scritto qualche giorno fa, un risultato del genere sarebbe in controtendenza col dato storico che vede il cdx danneggiato dall’astensione.
Alle ultime elezioni il cdx prese il 37%(12,4 milioni di voti) con un’affluenza del 73%. Per prendere il 50%, ipotizzando un’affluenza del 60%, dovrebbe prendere circa 3 milioni di voti in più rispetto alle ultime elezioni con 6 milioni di votanti complessivi in meno. Con un’affluenza al 70% addirittura 5 milioni di voti in più, andando molto vicino al record storico di voti, ottenuto però con affluenza oltre l’80% in un sistema di fatto bipolare.
Sarebbe molto sorprendente

A ogni modo, col discorso dei collegi uninominali alla Camera e la ripartizione dei seggi su base regionale al Senato, il dato nazionale conta relativamente. Quindi non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che il cdx avrà una maggioranza parlamentare solida.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ripeto visto che non è mai successo in itaglia e ci sarà un perche ?
> Vorrei vedere una donna alla guida .
> Vorrei una merkel alla guida.
> Basta con i soliti
> ...


Mi pare un ragionamento francamente poco sensato (poi vota chi vuoi, per carità). Bisogna valutare le competenze, non il sesso. La Meloni francamente fatico a capire a chi possa piacere, però de gustibus


----------



## sunburn (15 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché è ora ci sia un governo di destra in Italia, poi al prossimo giro vedremo, ma ora è giusto vada cosi, ne trarremo forse vantaggi piu avanti quando poi la barra mentale della gente tornerà dritta.
> 
> Soprattutto perché a sx son impresentabili, quindi manco ci sono alternative alla Meloni.
> 
> Basta non vinca Salvini ovviamente, altrimenti sarebbe meglio perfino questo CSX, ma non credo ci sia questo rischio.


Salvini vincerà al 100%: se gli dice male sarà la seconda forza del governo di cdx, avrà un ministero pesante e sarà decisivo per la sopravvivenza del governo. Se gli dice male. Non mi sorprenderei se, al di là del dato nazionale, alla fine risultasse primo partito per numero di seggi in almeno una delle due Camere perché comunque la Lega è ancora forte nelle “sue” regioni storiche del Nord e, ultimamente, andava abbastanza bene anche in Emilia Romagna(che comunque penso rimarrà al csx, ma non in modo netto come in passato).


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Agosto 2022)

Media dei 5 sondaggi pubblicati la settimana scorsa 
FDI:24.1% 
PD:23.3% 
LEGA:13.4% 
M5S:10.3% 
FI:8.6% 
AZIONE/IV:5% 
AVS:3.7% 
ITALEXIT:2.9% 
+EUROPA:2.5% 
NM:1.9% 
IC:1.5% 

Centrodestra:48% 
Centrosinistra:31%


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A me sono bastati gli 11 anni di governi di CSX (tranne 3 anni di governo dalle larghe intese) per vedere l'Italia andare sempre peggio. Non so cosa sarà un Italia con FDI al governo, ma so cosa sarà un Italia con il CDS al Governo, dove la loro priorità è il sociale (che è importante sia chiaro) ma che però non può essere più importante della economia, della istruzione, delle infrastrutture e della sicurezza.
> 
> Lo Ius Solis è stata la loro priorità appena usciti dal Lockdown dove chiudevano negozi e imprese a go go e anche durante sta crisi energetica/militare tra Russia-Nato. Ed ho fatto solo un esempio con lo Ius Solis.



Io veramente,con tutto l'impegno che posso metterci,non capirò mai quelli che,NEL 2022,ancora si ostinano a votare csx.
In questi 10 ultimi anni di governo di CSX è forse cambiato qualcosa in positivo ?
Come si può concedere ancora il voto a questi farabutti ?

Capiamoci,probabilmente la parte opposta sarà della medesima pasta,ma diamine,veramente vogliamo regalare nuovamente il governo al csx ? 
15 anni ! 15 anni di prese per il cùlo.
Tanto vale scrivere una lettera,fare il segno della croce,salire sopra una sedia e mettersi un cappio al collo.


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io veramente,con tutto l'impegno che posso metterci,non capirò mai quelli che,NEL 2022,ancora si ostinano a votare csx.
> In questi 10 ultimi anni di governo di CSX è forse cambiato qualcosa in positivo ?
> Come si può concedere ancora il voto a questi farabutti ?
> 
> ...


Come fai a non votare un partito che sai che le prime leggi che faranno sono ddl zan, ius soli, cannabis legale e patrimoniale e appena approvate queste leggi magicamente la benzina e la corrente elettrica cominceranno a scendere e sicuramente finirà anche la guerra in Ucraina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Come fai a non votare un partito che sai che le prime leggi che faranno sono ddl zan, ius soli, cannabis legale e patrimoniale e appena approvate queste leggi magicamente la benzina e la corrente elettrica cominceranno a scendere e sicuramente finirà anche la guerra in Ucraina



In effetti,come si può non votare questo partito sempre attento alle esigenze degli italiani ? 

P.S dimentichi la "dote".
10.000€ da regalare a tutti i neo-18enni.
Bella questa mancetta elettorale ,no ?


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In effetti,come si può non votare questo partito sempre attento alle esigenze degli italiani ?
> 
> P.S dimentichi la "dote".
> 10.000€ da regalare a tutti i neo-18enni.
> Bella questa mancetta elettorale ,no ?


E non ci sarebbero più i fassisti


----------



## Simo98 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Io veramente,con tutto l'impegno che posso metterci,non capirò mai quelli che,NEL 2022,ancora si ostinano a votare csx.*
> In questi 10 ultimi anni di governo di CSX è forse cambiato qualcosa in positivo ?
> Come si può concedere ancora il voto a questi farabutti ?
> 
> ...


Semplicemente per evitare che governi la destra
Perdonami ma io, a 24 anni, mal sopporto un governo che non approva diritti come l'eutanasia e aborto, che nel 2022 ancora non legalizza la cannabis, che vuole bloccare l'immigrazione (come?), che ha tra le fila gente che liscia il pelo ai movimenti neo-fascisti (non ho detto che i partiti siano fascisti!), no-vax e che fa una becera campagna contro gay e tendenze varie

A parte sui diritti civili in cui sono progressista, in temi di sicurezza/economia/cultura/politica estera mi ritengo di destra, ma quella nostrana non mi rappresenta


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In effetti,come si può non votare questo partito sempre attento alle esigenze degli italiani ?
> 
> P.S dimentichi la "dote".
> 10.000€ da regalare a tutti i neo-18enni.
> Bella questa mancetta elettorale ,no ?


peccato non avere più 18 anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente per evitare che governi la destra
> Perdonami ma io, a 24 anni, *mal sopporto un governo che non approva diritti come l'eutanasia e aborto, che nel 2022 ancora non legalizza la cannabis, che vuole bloccare l'immigrazione (come?),* che ha tra le fila gente che liscia il pelo ai movimenti neo-fascisti (non ho detto che i partiti siano fascisti!), no-vax e che fa una becera campagna contro gay e tendenze varie
> 
> A parte sui diritti civili in cui sono progressista, in temi di sicurezza/economia/cultura/politica estera mi ritengo di destra, ma quella nostrana non mi rappresenta



Perfetto,almeno hai idee chiare sul perchè votare una determinata fazione politica.
Però come mai questi temi (aborto,eutanasia,cannabis) sono sempre pronti ad essere tirati fuori in ogni campagna elettorale del csx ?
Eppure hanno avuto ben 10 anni di tempo (esclusi i governi tecnici,diciamo 6-7 anni buoni) per fare qualcosa a riguardo.

Prendi l'eutanasia.
Marco Cappato è dal 2007 che lotta per il diritto all'eutanasia (ricordate il caso welby?)

Cappato che è anche un politico di sinistra eh.
Eppure.....
Governo Letta (dal 28 aprile 2013 al 21 febbraio 2014)
Governo Renzi (dal 22 febbraio 2014 al 12 dicembre 2016)
Governo Gentiloni (dal 12 dicembre 2016 al 1 giugno 2018)
Giuseppe Conte II (dal 5 settembre 2019 al 13 febbraio 2021)

Diciamo che il tempo non è certo mancato...


----------



## Simo98 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perfetto,almeno hai idee chiare sul perchè votare una determinata fazione politica.
> Però come mai questi temi (aborto,eutanasia,cannabis) sono sempre pronti ad essere tirati fuori in ogni campagna elettorale del csx ?
> Eppure hanno avuto ben 10 anni di tempo (esclusi i governi tecnici,diciamo 6-7 anni buoni) per fare qualcosa a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Perché il nostro csx in realtà di progressista ha ben poco e si è sempre mischiato con movimenti che a tutti gli effetti non tengono a quei temi
Preferirò sempre però una fazione che dice di promuovere certe cose ma poi non le fa, piuttosto che una fazione che dichiaratamente dice di essere contro
Inoltre il fronte cdx mi sembra più unito di quanto non lo sia stata la sx negli scorsi anni, sarà più facile per loro approvare leggi contrarie di quanto non sia stato promulgarne di nuove per la sinistra


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perfetto,almeno hai idee chiare sul perchè votare una determinata fazione politica.
> *Però come mai questi temi (aborto,eutanasia,cannabis) sono sempre pronti ad essere tirati fuori in ogni campagna elettorale del csx ?*
> Eppure hanno avuto ben 10 anni di tempo (esclusi i governi tecnici,diciamo 6-7 anni buoni) per fare qualcosa a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Perché non sono nell'agenda elettorale dell'Eliseo, di Londra e di Washington.
E dato che il CSX da questi figuri prende ogni mese la busta paga, deve attenersi.

Ma soprattutto, con la cannabis poi dovrai spiegare come mai avrai creato un'ennesima generazione di decerebrati tossici e magari parassiti con il RdC che, anziché andare a lavorare, passeranno le giornate al centro sociale con i rasta non lavati da mesi a rollare qualche canna AD USO RICREATIVO (che è il nuovo _smetto quando voglio!_).

Sai com'è, i tossici dei centri sociali sono sì bacini di voti, ma neanche quel volpone di Letta incoraggerebbe i suoi figli ad andare lì.
Lui è scuola D'Alema e Bertinotti, di sinistra ma con il cashmere e con la barca a vela ancorata ad Antigua, insieme ai conti correnti.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente per evitare che governi la destra
> Perdonami ma io, a 24 anni, mal sopporto un governo che non approva diritti come l'eutanasia e aborto, che nel 2022 ancora non legalizza la cannabis, che vuole bloccare l'immigrazione (come?), che ha tra le fila gente che liscia il pelo ai movimenti neo-fascisti (non ho detto che i partiti siano fascisti!), no-vax e che fa una becera campagna contro gay e tendenze varie
> 
> A parte sui diritti civili in cui sono progressista, in temi di sicurezza/economia/cultura/politica estera mi ritengo di destra, ma quella nostrana non mi rappresenta


Becera campagna contro i gay??
Bisognerebbe leggere o ascoltare le dichiarazioni senza filtri. Il CDX è contro l'adozione per le coppie gay, l'annichilimento del ruolo genitoriale e, pensa un pò, la maternità surrogata che colpisce numericamente più le coppie etero che quelle omosessuali.
Difende il concetto di famiglia, non combatte i gusti sessuali delle persone.
La destra ha una propria concezione della vita, ma parlare di "becera campagna anti-gay" non sta nè in cielo nè in terra, La stessa Meloni quando era stato ministro si era esposta affermando che il disagio vissuto dai giovani gav nel Paese è un problema sociale da combattere prima di tutto a livello istituzionale.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Come fai a non votare un partito che sai che le prime leggi che faranno sono ddl zan, ius soli, cannabis legale e patrimoniale e appena approvate queste leggi magicamente la benzina e la corrente elettrica cominceranno a scendere e sicuramente finirà anche la guerra in Ucraina


Riguardo alla benzina sto ancora aspettando che salvini tolga le accise come aveva promesso nel 2018, ma sicuramente i poteri forti glielo avranno impedito


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Riguardo alla benzina sto ancora aspettando che salvini tolga le accise come aveva promesso nel 2018, ma sicuramente i poteri forti glielo avranno impedito


Se è per questo io sto ancora aspettando Prodi che annunci la riforma in cui si lavorerà un giorno di meno guadagnando di più, come promesso ai tempi dell'ingresso dell'Euro.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché non sono nell'agenda elettorale dell'Eliseo, di Londra e di Washington.
> E dato che il CSX da questi figuri prende ogni mese la busta paga, deve attenersi.
> 
> *Ma soprattutto, con la cannabis poi dovrai spiegare come mai avrai creato un'ennesima generazione di decerebrati tossici e magari parassiti con il RdC che, anziché andare a lavorare, passeranno le giornate al centro sociale con i rasta non lavati da mesi a rollare qualche canna AD USO RICREATIVO* (che è il nuovo _smetto quando voglio!_).
> ...


Quindi se uno dice che la Meloni è fascista è ignorante perchè parla per luoghi comuni e crede a cose non vere, però poi tu fai esattamente la stessa cosa, interessante...


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se è per questo io sto ancora aspettando Prodi che annunci la riforma in cui si lavorerà un giorno di meno guadagnando di più, come promesso ai tempi dell'ingresso dell'Euro.


Per quello però prima dovresti a disposizione il milione di posti di lavoro in più promessi da Silvio


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno dice che la Meloni è fascista è ignorante perchè parla per luoghi comuni e crede a cose non vere, però poi tu fai esattamente la stessa cosa, interessante...


La Meloni non è fascista, perché il fascismo non è un'ideologia di Destra, e perché non c'è alcun punto di convergenza tra la sua esperienza politica ed il suo programma con il socialismo nazionale. Quindi dire che è fascista vuol dire effettivamente che non sai cosa significhi la parola fascismo.

Quindi io ho spiegato perché la Meloni non è fascista.
Tu spiegami perché quello sulla cannabis sarebbe un luogo comune.


----------



## Albijol (15 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Uscita dall'euro significa fallimento in senso tecnico. Significa che se hai 30.000 euro in Banca il giorno dopo sono carta straccia. Basta esserne consapevoli.


Basta andare a chiedere agli inglesi se si sono pentiti o no della Brexit (dai sondaggi sì e anche di brutto)


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per quello però prima dovresti a disposizione il milione di posti di lavoro in più promessi da Silvio


Il ponte sullo stretto!
Se permetti però, visto anche come è andata a finire tragicamente la questione Europa, le promosse di Prodi restano le più odiose e disprezzabili espresse da un politico italiano dal dopoguerra ad oggi.
Il bello è che il pacioccone va ancora in televisione a difendere il suo punto di vista sorridendo e denigrando chi gli ricorda le affermazioni passate.


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per quello però prima dovresti a disposizione il milione di posti di lavoro in più promessi da Silvio


C'è una differenza, però: io non voto a Destra, quindi delle promesse di Berlusconi me ne faccio poco.

Viene però divertente far notare alla sinistra radical chic, che tira fuori promesse elettorali di altri per sminuire l'avversario, le promesse a cui loro hanno creduto, dimostrando che la presunta superiorità morale di cui ci si arroga, è di fatto solo presunta.
Ma d'altronde siete scuola PD, quello che scongela la Segre per parlare della fiamma sul logo di FdI, perché sa benissimo di non avere alcun tema da proporre agli italiani in campagna elettorale.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Becera campagna contro i gay??
> Bisognerebbe leggere o ascoltare le dichiarazioni senza filtri. Il CDX è contro l'adozione per le coppie gay, l'annichilimento del ruolo genitoriale e, pensa un pò, la maternità surrogata che colpisce numericamente più le coppie etero che quelle omosessuali.
> *Difende il concetto di famiglia, non combatte i gusti sessuali delle persone.*
> La destra ha una propria concezione della vita, ma parlare di "becera campagna anti-gay" non sta nè in cielo nè in terra, La stessa Meloni quando era stato ministro si era esposta affermando che il disagio vissuto dai giovani gav nel Paese è un problema sociale da combattere prima di tutto a livello istituzionale.


In teoria sì ed è un'opinione che rispetto ma non condivido, ma nella pratica è ben diverso, basti pensare a tutto il teatrino sul DDL Zan che non promuoveva matrimoni adozioni o i vari post sui social (non li segui?)


----------



## Simo98 (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Meloni non è fascista, perché il fascismo non è un'ideologia di Destra, e perché non c'è alcun punto di convergenza tra la sua esperienza politica ed il suo programma con il socialismo nazionale. Quindi dire che è fascista vuol dire effettivamente che non sai cosa significhi la parola fascismo.
> 
> Quindi io ho spiegato perché la Meloni non è fascista.
> Tu spiegami perché quello sulla cannabis sarebbe un luogo comune.


Il partito non è fascista e gli appartenenti così come i votanti non lo sono, ma è innegabile che ci sia una parte che accarezzi il pelo ai movimenti neo-fascisti o che abbia idee molto propendenti su di esso


----------



## folletto (15 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un tempo sarei stato felice di leggere certi numeri, ora non me ne frega un tubo.
> sono tutti uguali.
> c'è solo da capire come ci deluderanno.


La classe politica italiana (e dell’Occidente in generale) ha toccato livelli infimi, io rimpiango l’era dei ladri pre-mani pulite.
Non saprei proprio per chi votare.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto qualche giorno fa, un risultato del genere sarebbe in controtendenza col dato storico che vede il cdx danneggiato dall’astensione.
> Alle ultime elezioni il cdx prese il 37%(12,4 milioni di voti) con un’affluenza del 73%. Per prendere il 50%, ipotizzando un’affluenza del 60%, dovrebbe prendere circa 3 milioni di voti in più rispetto alle ultime elezioni con 6 milioni di votanti complessivi in meno. Con un’affluenza al 70% addirittura 5 milioni di voti in più, andando molto vicino al record storico di voti, ottenuto però con affluenza oltre l’80% in un sistema di fatto bipolare.
> Sarebbe molto sorprendente
> 
> A ogni modo, col discorso dei collegi uninominali alla Camera e la ripartizione dei seggi su base regionale al Senato, il dato nazionale conta relativamente. Quindi non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che il cdx avrà una maggioranza parlamentare solida.



Ma secondo me l'affluenza sarà del 67-70% alla fine


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Il partito non è fascista e gli appartenenti così come i votanti non lo sono, ma è innegabile che ci sia una parte che accarezzi il pelo ai movimenti neo-fascisti o che abbia idee molto propendenti su di esso


Non è innegabile perché quello che voi chiamate fascismo non c'entra niente col fascismo reale.
Sono solo ultraconservatori di Destra, e il lisciare il pelo è mero opportunismo politico, così come quello di Letta nei confronti dei centri sociali.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Meloni non è fascista, perché il fascismo non è un'ideologia di Destra, e perché non c'è alcun punto di convergenza tra la sua esperienza politica ed il suo programma con il socialismo nazionale. Quindi dire che è fascista vuol dire effettivamente che non sai cosa significhi la parola fascismo.
> 
> Quindi io ho spiegato perché la Meloni non è fascista.
> Tu spiegami perché quello sulla cannabis sarebbe un luogo comune.


Premesso che qualunque cosa io dica penso che tu avresti da ridere, è un luogo comune perchè semplicemente non è vero, sicuramente ci sarà il rasta da centro sociale che se le fuma, allo stesso modo in cui se le fuma l'avvocato, il notaio e il pasticcere e via discorrendo, non mi stupirei se venisse fuori che pure la meloni ne facesse uso  (come non mi sono sorpreso quando è uscita la vicenda del buon morisi) in una delle ultime ricerche fatte 6.5 milioni di italiani avevano detto di aver assunto marijuana nell'ultimo anno, ora, io non penso che il 10% degli italiani abbia i rasta e frequenti i centri sociali, così come non penso che chi è favorevole alla legalizzazione deve per forza un parassita da RdC, almeno spero che i vari Dario Fo e Umberto Veronesi non lo fossero.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Basta andare a chiedere agli inglesi se si sono pentiti o no della Brexit (dai sondaggi sì e anche di brutto)


Nel nostro caso chiaramente si tratta di uscire anche dall'unione monetaria, il che ha ulteriori complicazioni


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Premesso che qualunque cosa io dica penso tu avresti da ridere, è un luogo comune perchè semplicemente non è vero, sicuramente ci sarà il rasta da centro sociale che se le fuma, allo stesso modo in cui se le fuma l'avvocato, il notaio e il pasticcere e via discorrendo, non mi stupirei se venisse fuori che pure la meloni ne facesse uso  (come non mi sono sorpreso quando è uscita la vicenda del buon morisi) in una delle ultime ricerche fatte 6.5 milioni di italiani avevano detto di aver assunto marijuana nell'ultimo anno, ora, io non penso che il 10% degli italiani abbia i rasta e frequenti i centri sociali, così come non penso che chi è favorevole alla legalizzazione deve per forza un parassita da RdC, almeno spero che i vari Dario Fo e Umberto Veronesi non lo fossero.


A parte che premetti male, io non ho mai detto che sono solo i centri sociali che la fumano.
Ho detto che poi dovrai spiegare alla gente il perché hai creato una generazione che già sta sul divano a causa del RdC (e questi non sono luoghi comuni, ma fatti che hanno determinato l'inutilità del provvedimento) e che adesso passeranno la giornata anche a rollare e fumare erba. La parte sul centro sociale era chiaramente un'iperbole e una metafora per indicare che gli unici che hanno veramente interesse nella legalizzazione sono proprio i centri sociali, da cui Letta spera di attingere voti, anche andando contro la componente democristiana de La Margherita che si è sempre opposta.

Sai benissimo infatti che nessuna delle categorie da te sopracitate ha un reale interesse nella legalizzazione della cannabis, in quanto per lo più consumatori occasionali.
Consumatori che smetterebbero subito se dovessero andare in un negozio a dire a voce alta che devono comprare dell'erba, specialmente gli avvocati e notai che vai citando.
D'altronde chi andrebbe da un avvocato o da un notaio sapendo che potrebbe darti consigli sbagliati in preda alla fattanza?
Loro sono proprio quelli che preferirebbero che fosse illegale, così da nascondere il vizietto agli occhi indiscreti.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Premesso che qualunque cosa io dica penso che tu avresti da ridere, è un luogo comune perchè semplicemente non è vero, sicuramente ci sarà il rasta da centro sociale che se le fuma, allo stesso modo in cui se le fuma l'avvocato, il notaio e il pasticcere e via discorrendo, non mi stupirei se venisse fuori che pure la meloni ne facesse uso  (come non mi sono sorpreso quando è uscita la vicenda del buon morisi) in una delle ultime ricerche fatte 6.5 milioni di italiani avevano detto di aver assunto marijuana nell'ultimo anno, ora, io non penso che il 10% degli italiani abbia i rasta e frequenti i centri sociali, così come non penso che chi è favorevole alla legalizzazione deve per forza un parassita da RdC, almeno spero che i vari Dario Fo e Umberto Veronesi non lo fossero.


ma infatti è una banalizzazione ingiustificata. In california è legalizzata: Steve Jobs, Michael Bllomberg, Richard Branson... tutta gente che ha fatto uso di cannabis e mi pare non abbia vissuto nei centri sociali coi rasta. Ma che ci vuoi fare, certe sicurezze son difficili da estirpare


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> ma infatti è una banalizzazione ingiustificata. In california è legalizzata: Steve Jobs, Michael Bllomberg, Richard Branson... tutta gente che ha fatto uso di cannabis e mi pare non abbia vissuto nei centri sociali coi rasta. Ma che ci vuoi fare, certe sicurezze son difficili da estirpare


Non vorrei dire, però Steve Jobs lo dovresti togliere da quella lista, visto che ai tempi dell'Università di Berkeley era un rivoluzionario figlio dei fiori, che frequentava comunità hippie e comunità in India, nonché un capellone che passava metà del suo tempo a strafarsi di LSD.
È diventato presentabile come ce lo ricordiamo tutti dopo che Mike Merkulla ha cominciato a pompare soldi nel garage della Apple e a trasformarla in una società seria.
Insomma, non proprio l'archetipo della tua descrizione.

Però vabbe', come dici tu, certe sicurezze son difficili da estirpare.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire, però Steve Jobs lo dovresti togliere da quella lista, visto che ai tempi dell'Università di Berkeley era un rivoluzionario figlio dei fiori, che frequentava comunità hippie e comunità in India, nonché un capellone che passava metà del suo tempo a strafarsi di LSD.
> È diventato presentabile come ce lo ricordiamo tutti dopo che Mike Merkulla ha cominciato a pompare soldi nel garage della Apple e a trasformarlo in una società seria.
> Insomma, non proprio l'archetipo della tua descrizione.
> 
> Però vabbe', come dici tu, certe sicurezze son difficili da estirpare.


Conosco bene la storia personale di Steve Jobs: quel che riporti non fa altro che sottolineare quanto le tue certezze siano fragili e ideologizzate. Proprio il fatto che anche un "fricchettone" come Jobs abbia saputo avere una visione e creare un business vincente fa cadere il tuo castello di carte. Ma vabbè inutile star qua a voler parlare coi muri... A uno che pensa che un avvocato si debba fumare una canna tra un appuntamento e l'altro e non possa magari fumarsela a fine giornata mi trovo in difficoltà a rispondere sinercamente.

Saresti stato un balilla perfetto, il tuo oscuro signore sarebbe fiero di te camerata


----------



## Simo98 (15 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> ma infatti è una banalizzazione ingiustificata. In california è legalizzata: Steve Jobs, Michael Bllomberg, Richard Branson... tutta gente che ha fatto uso di cannabis e mi pare non abbia vissuto nei centri sociali coi rasta. Ma che ci vuoi fare, certe sicurezze son difficili da estirpare


Aggiungo che è dimostrato come la legalizzazione non porti ad un aumento dei consumi, anzi, quindi tutta questa gente nei centri sociali sarebbe di persone che già ne fanno uso
Essere contrari è una posizione puramente ideologica, tutti i dati sono a favore della sua liberalizzazione


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> A parte che premetti male, io non ho mai detto che sono solo i centri sociali che la fumano.
> Ho detto che poi dovrai spiegare alla gente il perché hai creato una generazione che già sta sul divano a causa del RdC (e questi non sono luoghi comuni, ma fatti che hanno determinato l'inutilità del provvedimento) e che adesso passeranno la giornata anche a rollare e fumare erba. La parte sul centro sociale era chiaramente un'iperbole e una metafora per indicare che gli unici che hanno veramente interesse nella legalizzazione sono proprio i centri sociali, da cui Letta spera di attingere voti, anche andando contro la componente democristiana de La Margherita che si è sempre opposta.
> 
> Sai benissimo infatti che nessuna delle categorie da te sopracitate ha un reale interesse nella legalizzazione della cannabis, in quanto per lo più consumatori occasionali.
> ...


Se fosse legale, perchè uno dovrebbe smettere solo per il semplice fatto che la vendono in negozio? La gente in America dopo gli anni del proibizionismo ha smesso di bere solo perchè dovevano andare a comprare l'alcool alla luce del sole? Se l'avvocato fosse bravo ci andrei a prescindere, sia se ne facesse uso o no, comunque tu non puoi sapere esattamente cosa fanno nel privato le persone a cui ti affidi, magari il direttore della tua banca pippa da mattina a sera, meglio tenersi i soldi sotto al cuscino che farli tenere in custodia a lui.
Per concludere, se uno è in "fattanza" non è come se si fosse preso 10 acidi eh, sei un pò rinco ma comunque sei presente, il notaio o l'avvocato in questione sarebbero i primi a sapere che andare al lavoro sballati sarebbe controproducente e rischierebbero solo di perdere i clienti.


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Conosco bene la storia personale di Steve Jobs: quel che riporti non fa altro che sottolineare quanto le tue certezze siano fragili e ideologizzate. Proprio il fatto che anche un "fricchettone" come Jobs abbia saputo avere una visione e creare un business vincente fa cadere il tuo castello di carte. Ma vabbè inutile star qua a voler parlare coi muri...


Quindi stai dicendo che solo perché UNO su un milione era un buon imprenditore, allora bisogna legalizzarla, perché tanto si è geni comunque?
Io ho fatto l'esempio del RdC e ti dimostra ampiamente che le cose non sono come tu vorresti.



livestrong ha scritto:


> A uno che pensa che un avvocato si debba fumare una canna tra un appuntamento e l'altro e non possa magari fumarsela a fine giornata mi trovo in difficoltà a rispondere sinercamente.


Dimostrami che lo fa sempre e solo fuori dall'orario lavorativo.
Ma soprattutto dimostralo ad uno che deve chiedere una consulenza legale.



livestrong ha scritto:


> Saresti stato un balilla perfetto, il tuo oscuro signore sarebbe fiero di te camerata


Non eri tu che parlavi di banalizzazioni ingiustificate?


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se fosse legale, perchè uno dovrebbe smettere solo per il semplice fatto che la vendono in negozio?


Perché esiste una cosa chiamata reputazione.
E un notaio che fa notoriamente uso di droga non sarebbe una buona pubblicità per se stesso.



ARKANA ha scritto:


> La gente in America dopo gli anni del proibizionismo ha smesso di bere solo perchè dovevano andare a comprare l'alcool alla luce del sole? Se l'avvocato fosse bravo ci andrei a prescindere, sia se ne facesse uso o no, comunque tu non puoi sapere esattamente cosa fanno nel privato le persone a cui ti affidi, magari il direttore della tua banca pippa da mattina a sera, meglio tenersi i soldi sotto al cuscino che farli tenere in custodia a lui.


Ed è proprio questo il punto del discorso.
La gente di cui parli preferisce che sia illegale proprio perché così nessuno vede o sa.
Occhio non vede cuore non duole, si dice.

Se l'avvocato fosse un fattone conclamato, tu magari ci andresti lo stesso, ma molta gente non più.
Non pensare che il mondo sia come Dottor House, che si impasticca di Vicodin però continua a fare il medico.
Nella realtà le cose non sono così rose e fiori.



ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per concludere, se uno è in "fattanza" non è come se si fosse preso 10 acidi eh, sei un pò rinco ma comunque sei presente, il notaio o l'avvocato in questione sarebbero i primi a sapere che andare al lavoro sballati sarebbe controproducente e rischierebbero solo di perdere i clienti.


Ripeto, non è solo una questione di essere fatti al lavoro, ma di farlo sapere al pubblico.


----------



## ACMFFL (15 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2022)

.


Nessuno ti obbliga a scriverci. Se vuoi dare il tuo contributo, scrivi le tue opinioni. Altrimenti, perché è insultare?


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> In teoria sì ed è un'opinione che rispetto ma non condivido, ma nella pratica è ben diverso, basti pensare a tutto il teatrino sul DDL Zan che non promuoveva matrimoni adozioni o i vari post sui social (non li segui?)


Non è un teatrino, semplicemente il DDL Zan è una porcata che non passerà mai in Parlamento ed ha il solo obiettivo di far apparire la destra omofoba.
Innanzi tutto le aggravanti legate al reato sono già punite ed a conferma esistono diversi casi passati in appello. La destra riguardo il presunto "vuoto" legislativo si è sempre detta favorevole ad una riscrittura più specifica ed includente dei casi nei quali si debba considerare l'aggravante discriminatoria, non c'è quindi alcun rifiuto al dialogo.
Il problema del DDL Zan è che tratta la questione da un punto di vista meramente ideologico, sancisce che non debba esistere alcuna identità di genere e nessuna forma di discriminazione senza specificare alcunchè.
Secondo questo principio tutte le coppie ed i singoli individui avrebbero gli stessi diritti, quindi una coppia gay o un single potrebbero tranquillamente adottare, gli uomini potrebbero godere di alcuni diritti concessi alle donne dopo 80 anni di battaglie. 
Per il DDL chi nega tali diritti dovrebbe sempre e comunque essere perseguito per legge.

Nel mondo, dove si sono adottati i principi del DDL Zan, si stanno già palesando corti circuiti incredibili: uomini che partecipano a sport femminili, madri incriminate perchè si rifiutano di far partecipare figli di 6 anni a lezione sul gender senza educazione sessuale a sostegno, politici che si dichiarano donne per entrare nelle quote rose etc..


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che solo perché UNO su un milione era un buon imprenditore, allora bisogna legalizzarla, perché tanto si è geni comunque?
> Io ho fatto l'esempio del RdC e ti dimostra ampiamente che le cose non sono come tu vorresti.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sì, si fa per sdrammatizzare figurati. L'esempio di Jobs non è mica l'unico, io personalmente conosco professori universitari, imprenditori di successo nel loro settore, artisti rinomati che fanno uso di cannabis e hanno successo nella vita di tutti i giorni. Ma anche tra i più celebri ne ho citati diversi, se non ti bastano potrei pure menzionare Mark Cuban, Elon Musk... gente conosciuta a tutte le latitudini. Ma pure nella politica usa per esempio è pieno di gente che ha dichiarato apertamente di averne fatto uso. Lo stereotipo del drogato nullafacente non ha davvero senso


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che solo perché UNO su un milione era un buon imprenditore, allora bisogna legalizzarla, perché tanto si è geni comunque?
> Io ho fatto l'esempio del RdC e ti dimostra ampiamente che le cose non sono come tu vorresti.
> 
> 
> ...


Beh come fai a sapere se il notaio beve solo a casa sua dopo lavoro o a Natale oppure è bevuto mentre sta lavorando? 

Alla fine la professionalità si valuta coi risultati e l'atteggiamento, se un professionista è sfatto e devi dargli dei soldi te ne accorgerai.

Se mentre lavora è ubriaco, pippato, fumato o allucinato io non gli darei una lira, ma se invece a lavoro e lucido poi a casa sua si beve una bottiglia di whiskey a sera o si fuma 4 canne non mi interessa proprio


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che è dimostrato come la legalizzazione non porti ad un aumento dei consumi, anzi, quindi tutta questa gente nei centri sociali sarebbe di persone che già ne fanno uso


Che è praticamente quello che ho detto io quando ho detto che "le categorie citate sono consumatori occasionali che smetterebbero subito se dovessero entrare in un negozio a comprare erba".

Meno male che sono io quello che banalizza...



Simo98 ha scritto:


> Essere contrari è una posizione puramente ideologica, tutti i dati sono a favore della sua liberalizzazione


Essere contrari è giusto, perché altrimenti sposti l'asticella più in là. In sostanza, crei un precedente.
Se un domani legalizzi l'erba, come puoi non legalizzare la cocaina? E se domani legalizzi la cocaina, come potrai non sdoganare la ketamina o la codeina negli sciroppi come il Makatussin?

Tu mi dirai che la coca fa male, ma anche l'erba non è salutare sempre e comunque, in quanto può causare psicosi e alterazioni permanenti dello stato mentale su determinati pazienti.

E se io la rendo illegale ti rendo "difficile" (non poi così tanto, in realtà) procurartela.
Il che vuol dire che non tutti i giovani potenzialmente ne faranno uso. Alcuni sì, alcuni proveranno e finiranno lì e altri non ci proveranno nemmeno.
Se la sdogani, diventa come l'alcool o la sigaretta. Potenzialmente chiunque potrebbe diventarne un consumatore abituale.
E se già dobbiamo trovare un modo per far smettere le persone di consumare tabacco, figurarsi accollarci anche quelle che consumeranno erba.


----------



## sunburn (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Perché il nostro csx in realtà di progressista ha ben poco e si è sempre mischiato con movimenti che a tutti gli effetti non tengono a quei temi
> Preferirò sempre però una fazione che dice di promuovere certe cose ma poi non le fa, piuttosto che una fazione che dichiaratamente dice di essere contro
> Inoltre il fronte cdx mi sembra più unito di quanto non lo sia stata la sx negli scorsi anni, sarà più facile per loro approvare leggi contrarie di quanto non sia stato promulgarne di nuove per la sinistra


La questione è che il csx, dalla metà degli anni ‘90 a oggi, ha sistematicamente fatto, per di più male, la “sinistra” solo ed esclusivamente quando è stato all’opposizione. Ogni volta che è stato al governo ha fatto cose così di “destra” che lo stesso cdx non ha mai neanche provato a farle. Non ti parlo di temi “etici” sui quali è sempre stato nullo a causa della presenza di una forte componente cattolica al suo interno, ma di temi sui quali ha fatto più danni della grandine, come ad esempio il lavoro.
Fu un governo di csx a legalizzare il lavoro precario(scusa, “flessibile”… LOL) in Italia introducendo tutta la giungla di contratti atipici. Qui c’è stata anche la ciliegina: i contratti co.co.co. introdotti dal csx facevano così schifo che il cdx li migliorò introducendo i co.co.pro. Che si son rivelati una schifezza lo stesso perché venivano regolarmente usati in modo da eludere il testo di legge, ma almeno c’erano garanzie sulla carta che potevano essere fatte, e sono state spesso fatte, valere nei tribunali.
Fu poi un governo di csx a smantellare l’art 18 che, come noto, si applicava alle aziende con più di 15 dipendenti e che quindi aveva zero effetti sul cuore pulsante dell’economia italiana costituito dalle piccole impresa, dando invece alle grosse aziende, in particolare alle multinazionali, un’arma potentissima contro i lavoratori, già di per sé danneggiati dalla suddetta legalizzazione del precariato.
Stiam parlando di cose che se le avesse, non dico fatte, ma anche solo pensate Berlusconi, avremmo visto i vari leader del csx in piazza a cantare “Bella ciao” h24 365 giorno all’anno.

D’altro canto, per quanto mi riguarda, trovo parimenti invotabili anche gli altri schieramenti per mille motivi.

In tutto questo, fa rumore l’assenza di un serio dibattito su quelli che, a mio parere, sono alcune delle principali piaghe del Paese: corruzione, evasione, lavoro nero e criminalità organizzata. Si tratta di questioni la cui soluzione dovrebbe essere preliminare a qualunque dibattito perché mi pare evidente che, in presenza di quelle piaghe, qualunque intervento sia destinato a fallire o a essere inefficiente. Questo vale un po’ per tutto: per le misure di sostegno al reddito o all’occupazione o alle aziende, per la costruzione di infrastrutture, per la razionalizzazione della spesa pubblica, per il potenziamento dei servizi e via dicendo.
Purtroppo, da quel che ho sentito fino a ora, sembra che, come sempre, queste tematiche non interessino a nessuno, ai cittadini-elettori su tutti.


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma sì, si fa per sdrammatizzare figurati. L'esempio di Jobs non è mica l'unico, io personalmente conosco professori universitari, imprenditori di successo nel loro settore, artisti rinomati che fanno uso di cannabis e hanno successo nella vita di tutti i giorni. Ma anche tra i più celebri ne ho citati diversi, se non ti bastano potrei pure menzionare Mark Cuban, Elon Musk... gente conosciuta a tutte le latitudini. Ma pure nella politica usa per esempio è pieno di gente che ha dichiarato apertamente di averne fatto uso. Lo stereotipo del drogato nullafacente non ha davvero senso


Ma anch'io ho fumato erba.
Ripeto, il centro sociale era un'iperbole e una metafora, per indicare che il vero favore con questo provvedimento lo stai facendo a quella gente e ai parassiti del sistema che già ci sono oggi, non agli altri.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Beh come fai a sapere se il notaio beve solo a casa sua dopo lavoro o a Natale oppure è bevuto mentre sta lavorando?
> 
> Alla fine la professionalità si valuta coi risultati e l'atteggiamento, se un professionista è sfatto e devi dargli dei soldi te ne accorgerai.
> 
> Se mentre lavora è ubriaco, pippato, fumato o allucinato io non gli darei una lira, ma se invece a lavoro e lucido poi a casa sua si beve una bottiglia di whiskey a sera o si fuma 4 canne non mi interessa proprio


Vero, ma ti faccio una domanda: se tu sapessi che il tuo notaio è un consumatore abituale di alcoolici (e con consumatore abituale intendo con un problema di dipendenza), tu ci andresti, ben sapendo che anche se lo trovassi lucido, la sua condizione non lo rende affidabile come uno senza vizio?


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2022)

Sinceramente non me ne frega nulla di chi fa uso di cannabis o similari, sono per il vivi o lascia vivere. La legge però deve essere intransigente con chi assume sostanze che possono alterare la concentrazione mettendo in pericolo altri.
L'esempio classico è l'alcool: chi beve non può praticamente guidare, o al massimo può farsi una birra stando attenti al grado alcolico altrimenti risulterebbe positivi al test. 
Esiste qualcosa del genere per le droghe leggere? Per quanto ne so per ora il sistema più rapido è il test salivare che però rileva tracce di THC fino a 3-4 giorni prima.

Dal mio punto di vista la legalizzazione della cannabis è più un problema tecnico che ideologico.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che è praticamente quello che ho detto io quando ho detto che "le categorie citate sono consumatori occasionali che smetterebbero subito se dovessero entrare in un negozio a comprare erba".
> 
> Meno male che sono io quello che banalizza...
> 
> ...


Paradossalmente secondo me invece sarebbe l'esatto opposto, il ragazzino di 15 anni che si vuol fumare una canna lo fa per senso di ribellione e perchè sta facendo qualcosa di illegale, se l'avesse a disposizione e fosse legale, non sarebbe niente di così speciale e magari non la proverebbe nemmeno, tu allora potresti rispondermi dicendomi "allora passerebbe alle cose più pesanti direttamente", certo tutto è possibile, però se vuoi fumarti 1 canna con 5 euro sei a posto e la puoi trovare anche in modo relativamente semplice, se vuoi farti una pippata magari invece di 5 ne hai bisogno di 100 di euro, comunque per me la soluzione migliore più che demonizzare è fare prevenzione, ma di quella fatta bene non quella che fanno oggi nelle scuole dove arrivano 2 carabinieri e dirti quanto faccia male la droga senza spiegarti niente sostanzialmente


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Mah.

A me la cannabis non sembra una cosa che aiuta la razza uomo ad essere più lucida.

Credo che le sigarette e l'alcol siano già abbastanza.

Se dobbiamo usare questo argomento per decidere chi deve governare, buonanotte. Certa parte politica ringrazia, a vedere come è facile attirare voti con queste menghiate da dodicenni.


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non me ne frega nulla di chi fa uso di cannabis o similari, sono per il vivi o lascia vivere. La legge però deve essere intransigente con chi assume sostanze che possono alterare la concentrazione mettendo in pericolo altri.
> L'esempio classico è l'alcool: chi beve non può praticamente guidare, o al massimo può farsi una birra stando attenti al grado alcolico altrimenti risulterebbe positivi al test.
> Esiste qualcosa del genere per le droghe leggere? Per quanto ne so per ora il sistema più rapido è il test salivare che però rileva tracce di THC fino a 3-4 giorni prima.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista la legalizzazione della cannabis è più un problema tecnico che ideologico.


Dal mio punto di vista, è un problema in entrambi i sensi.
E il punto che hai portato è proprio l'esempio: come fai ad essere intransigente con chi fa uso di sostanze stupefacenti senza vietarle del tutto?
L'alcool è l'esatto esempio. Da anni si fa campagna di prevenzione, leggi sulla strada e quant'altro, eppure si continua a bere e a mettersi in macchina causando incidenti e la morte delle persone.

Perché? Perché la gente vede il bere come un qualcosa di assolutamente normale e non comprende la reale pericolosità, se non assunto in dosi moderate e soprattutto non quando si deve guidare o si ha la responsabilità della vita degli altri.

Il problema di fondo è lo stesso: siamo così fiduciosi del senso di responsabilità delle persone?
Io, a giudicare dai risultati visti fino ad ora, no.
Legiferare è facile, purtroppo. Ma poi dobbiamo scontrarci con la realtà che impedisce alle forze dell'ordine di fare i loro controlli, per mancanza di fondi o perché sono impegnati a fare altro.
Ed ecco che la realtà diventa più triste di quella che si prospettava.



ARKANA ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente secondo me invece sarebbe l'esatto opposto, il ragazzino di 15 anni che si vuol fumare una canna lo fa per senso di ribellione e perchè sta facendo qualcosa di illegale, se l'avesse a disposizione e fosse legale, non sarebbe niente di così speciale e magari non la proverebbe nemmeno, tu allora potresti rispondermi dicendomi "allora passerebbe alle cose più pesanti direttamente", certo tutto è possibile, però se vuoi fumarti 1 canna con 5 euro sei a posto e la puoi trovare anche in modo relativamente semplice, se vuoi farti una pippata magari invece di 5 ne hai bisogno di 100 di euro, comunque per me la soluzione migliore più che demonizzare è fare prevenzione, ma di quella fatta bene non quella che fanno oggi nelle scuole dove arrivano 2 carabinieri e dirti quanto faccia male la droga senza spiegarti niente sostanzialmente


Io onestamente non ho mai creduto alla storia della ribellione al sistema. Penso sia più una questione di farsi o meno trascinare dal gruppo, e di non avere abbastanza forza dal dire no.
Ecco perché non credo nemmeno nella storia dell'erba come portale per le droghe pesanti. Oltretutto ho conosciuto persino persone che sono andate diretta sulla coca, e non sapevano nemmeno cosa fosse un grinder.

Sulla campagna di prevenzione sono d'accordo anch'io.
Ma bisognerebbe anche spiegare ai ragazzi che se hanno un problema, la soluzione sono gli psicologi non la droga.
La soluzione è affrontare il problema con uno specialista, non fuggire sballandosi rischiando di compromettere la propria vita.

Secondo me il vero tema della cannabis dovrebbe essere quello di sdoganare la canapa come tessuto e come fonte di plastica biodegradabile, oltre ad i millemila usi che permette. Tutto ad impatto zero.
La canapa ha effettivamente molti usi, oltre a quello stupefacente, e sarebbe un buon tema da proporre anche in campagna elettorale, nella transizione verde e all'uso di risorse sostenibili per l'ambiente. Ma immagino non faccia presa, come la questione della droga.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In caso di vittoria del CDX sarebbe già soddisfacente vedere un Sanremo de-gayzzato


Bisognerà vedere quando cambieranno le direzioni, però è probabile che già virerebbero su una linea più popolare (vedi il Baglioni-bis dove si invitarono Pio e Amedeo o Bisio che fece un monologo politicamente scorretto dove sfotteva gli africani).


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bisognerà vedere quando cambieranno le direzioni, però è probabile che già virerebbero su una linea più popolare (vedi il Baglioni-bis dove si invitarono Pio e Amedeo o Bisio che fece un monologo politicamente scorretto dove sfotteva gli africani).


In ogni caso, in un governo di cdx spero che faranno fuori la Maggioni in tempo zero e metteranno un altro a dirigere il TG1. Giorgino sarebbe il male minore e secondo me metteranno lui anche per fare il dispetto alla direttrice uscente con cui ha litigato ed ora non lo conduce più.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, è un problema in entrambi i sensi.
> E il punto che hai portato è proprio l'esempio: come fai ad essere intransigente con chi fa uso di sostanze stupefacenti senza vietarle del tutto?
> L'alcool è l'esatto esempio. Da anni si fa campagna di prevenzione, leggi sulla strada e quant'altro, eppure si continua a bere e a mettersi in macchina causando incidenti e la morte delle persone.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti il punto è quello: il senso di responsabilità della persona.

Se le persone fossero veramente responsabili, non ci sarebbe problema a legalizzare, nonostante non sia bello consentire l'uso di una sostanza che altera la psiche e le capacità reattive dell'organismo in modo molto pesante.

Lo stato stabilisce la soglia della responsabilità cosciente a 18 anni. Si presume che al raggiungimento di quell'età le persone siano completamente coscienti e responsabili.

Purtroppo non è così, perché è una misura forzatamente approssimativa, perciò è necessario usare altre limitazioni puntuali. L'esperienza ci dice questo. Quindi non l'esatto contrario di consentirle. Se proprio vuoi usare la cannabis, lo dovresti fare necessariamente all'interno della tua privacy, teoricamente in un ambiente controllato.

Visto che ci siamo stracciati le vesti per la sciiiiiienza, quando si parla di vagginih e mascherine, sentiamo cosa dicono i grandi dottori sulla cannabis, se fa bene o no.

Vediamo a questa girata se la dittatura sanitaria funziona, oppure imporre il divieto d'uso della cannabis fa perdere voti.


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vediamo a questa girata se la dittatura sanitaria funziona, oppure imporre il divieto d'uso della cannabis fa perdere voti.


Tra l'altro sarebbe divertente vedere Letta sbandierare l'uso della cannabis e poi non riuscire a legiferare in tal senso, perché non avrebbe i numeri per farlo, vista la forte componente centrista nel suo partito, da sempre contraria a temi così "di sinistra".

Alla fine quella dichiarazione è solo strumentale. Prende i voti dall'elettorato rosso e gonfia i numeri del suo partito.
Sono anni che sono al governo, e sono persino stati "da soli" nel Governo Prodi, ma mai nessuno ha legiferato in tal senso. Anzi, se ne sono ben guardati dal proferire parola. Solo Pannella ha avuto il coraggio di andare in TV con i panetti di fumo.
Figurati se il PD lo fa adesso in piena campagna elettorale, andando ad infastidire la componente benpensante radical chic che rappresenta la maggioranza del suo elettorato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

Vado controcorrente, il Sanremo de-gayzzato non lo voglio.

Se no come ci divertiamo qui con il topic di San Scemo?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​


purtroppo lo credo anch'io


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Ancora Calenda: Il Pd non ha possibilità di governare, se non mettendosi con il M5S il giorno dopo il voto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Agosto 2022)

In molti sperano torni l'Italia anni 80 come economia e cultura popolare.
Rimarrete delusi, quel mondo è finito e voi non siete più bambini/ragazzi


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​


Chi vuol intendere intenda. Sarebbe stato disposto ad allearsi pure con Berlusconi pur di entrare in parlamento: in questo ha decisamente qualcosa in comune col suo alleato


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​



Stessa cosa che pensano a Bruzelles.


----------



## davoreb (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​


Te pareva ancora con stà storia dei partiti "responsabili"


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa che pensano a Bruzelles.



Non pensano, vogliono.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Calenda propone un confronto in TV: Almeno un confronto tra i leader delle quattro coalizioni è necessario. Aiuterebbe gli italiani a valutarne la consistenza e la preparazione.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​



Previsione livello: Atalanta-Milan finirà 1x2


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​


Bah, fa più schifo di Mastella, ma c'è gente che stravede per lui... masochismo all'italiana.
Calenda potrebbe esser capace di governare col 5% insieme a Renzi, seguendo un'agenda politica berlusconiana (job tax, niente imu prima casa, taglio dell'IRES etc..) con l'appoggio della sinistra decerebrata che appoggia e festeggia solo per l'appariscente approvazione delle unioni civili o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il vero default ce l'hai rimanendo, @Kyle Broflovsky, e continuando ad indebitarti per stare appresso a questo carrozzone senza arte né parte.
> Siamo sulla via della Grecia, e presto il Fondo Salva-Stati si abbatterà anche qui, distruggendo completamente la nostra economia, con le nostre imprese che diventeranno un banchetto appetibile per Francia e Germania.
> 
> Se l'italia esce dalla Zona Euro e dall'UE, finisce l'UE. Lo sanno tutti a Bruxelles, perché sanno che non possono resistere se un secondo dei precedenti quattro grandi contributori va via, dopo l'uscita di Londra.
> Francia e Germania non resteranno da sole, sapendo che gli unici compagni di viaggio sono i paesi dell'Est Europeo che non hanno nulla di appetibile e non assorbono abbastanza il loro surplus economico, data l'evidente povertà.


L’uscita richiederebbe un passaggio parlamentare. Nel giorno stesso in ciui venisse annunciato l’ordine del giorno, i detentori dei titoli di debito pubblico italiano inizierebbero giustamente a sbarazzarsene causando un impennamento della spread e probabilmente si avrebbe anche Bank run.

E’ per questo che quel fenomeno di Savona e i suoi sodali si erano inventati la brillante idea del piano di uscita fatto di notte a borse chiuse alla chetichella come i ladri.

Poniamo una simile eventualità: da un giorno all’altro l’Italia, NELLE SUE CONDIZIONI FISCALI, dichiara di essere fuori dall’Euro, ci sono due possibili scenari:


L’Italia dichiara esplicitamente default: inutile proprio commentare i risvolti drammatici di una simile ipotesi;
Default implicito: Italia dichiara di ripagare il suo debito DENOMINATO IN EURO con la nuova liretta svalutata. Ovviamente i detentori dei titoli prezzerebbero il rischio di svalutazione (come si è sempre fatto in questi casi) facendo schizzare in su i tassi. La nostra credibilità finanziaria verrebbe ulteriormente compromessa ed anche sulla rinegoziazione del debito futuro dovremmo pagare grossi premi
Ci sarebbe poi l’ipotesi, “usciamo ma non svalutiamo, non stampiamo e perseguiamo comunque politiche monetarie e fiscali virtuose” ma a quel punto non avrebbe senso l’uscita, visto che l’obiettivo sbandierato dai sovranari è proprio quello di far ricorso alla monetizzazione del debito.


il fondo salvastati non è altro che un meccanismo di prestiti condizionati (giustamente perché nessuno presta soli senza garanzie di alcun tipo) che in Italia secondo certa narrativa è diventato il simbolo di tutti i mali per non si sa bene quali motivi. I problemi della Grecia vengono da molto più lontano del fondo salva stati. 

Se l'Italia uscisse dall'UE, l'UE ne guadagnarebbe altroché. Siamo la palla al piede, l'UE fino al covid tolte Italia e Grecia aveva ottime performance. Ad ogni modo il VERO potere italiano, che non è né confindustria né chissà quale massoneria bildebergiana ma sono i grandi burocrati di Stato, si assicurerebbero di passare per le armi chiunque osi paventare una simile follia. Ergo non succederà mai, per fortuna, ma con questa cultura venezuelana così diffusa nel paese non so comunque dove andremo a finire.

E con questo mi scuso e chiudo OT.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché è un carrierista ed opportunista da quattro soldi, come il suo partito, ecco perché.
> È lo stesso schifoso che parlava di secessione della Padania e cantava canzoni contro i napoletani.
> 
> Poi, dopo che lui e il suo partito di maiali li hanno beccati di nuovo con le dita nella marmellata (e dico di nuovo, perché questo povero popolo smemorato dovrebbe ricordarsi delle tangenti della Montedison) mostrando al mondo che erano molto italiani e poco celtici, si sono rifatti una verginità spacciandosi per pseudo-sovranisti filo-putiniani anti-euro della domenica che facevano l’occhiolino a quei boccaloni imbecilli di CasaPound Italia.
> ...


severo ma giusto

il problema è che se uno si mette ad analizzare bene tutto l'unica vero comportamento che verrebbe da fare è non votare nessuno o andare in cabina elettorale a scrivere insulti sulla scheda

si vota per il meno peggio..brutto ma vero

come dissi tempo fa invidio chi è cosi sicuro di un partito anzichè un altro...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L’uscita richiederebbe un passaggio parlamentare. Nel giorno stesso in ciui venisse annunciato l’ordine del giorno, i detentori dei titoli di debito pubblico italiano inizierebbero giustamente a sbarazzarsene causando un impennamento della spread e probabilmente si avrebbe anche Bank run.
> 
> E’ per questo che quel fenomeno di Savona e i suoi sodali si erano inventati la brillante idea del piano di uscita fatto di notte a borse chiuse alla chetichella come i ladri.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.
Credere che un paese possa avere o non avere benessere solo in base alla sua moneta o a qualche regoletta UE, è veramente da ignorantissimi.
Magari fosse cosi semplice.

Il benessere un paese ce l' ha, solo e soltanto se ha da offrire qualcosa al resto del mondo.

Se ce l' hai, campi bene, se non ce l' hai, sei l' Argentina, esempio a caso.
Che in passato fu una potenza economica, ma le posizioni non sono affatto CRISTALLIZATE , come molti a volti sembrano credere.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Credere che un paese possa avere o non avere benessere solo in base alla sua moneta o a qualche regoletta UE, è veramente da ignorantissimi.
> Magari fosse cosi semplice.
> 
> ...


L'Argentina era uno dei Paesi col reddito pro capite tra i più alti del pianeta fino all'arrivo dei peronisti nel 47. Da allora "stranamente" sono un paese in costante stagnazione/recessione che fa default allegramente ogni 10-15 anni. Tutto questo grazie ai poteri taumaturgici dell'ormai mitologica "sovranità monetaria".


----------



## mandraghe (15 Agosto 2022)

Tornando in topic:

Emerson Fittipaldi, 75 anni, candidato al senato per Fratelli d'Italia nella circoscrizione sudamericana.

Giustamente Massa e Barrichello non son stati considerati perché...arriverebbero secondi


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tornando in topic:
> 
> Emerson Fittipaldi, 75 anni, candidato al senato per Fratelli d'Italia nella circoscrizione sudamericana.
> 
> Giustamente Massa e Barrichello non son stati considerati perché...arriverebbero secondi


spero si candidi pure Binotto, così lo allontaniamo dalla F1


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Calenda: Chiunque vinca non durerà più di 6 mesi. Servirà una coalizione dei partiti responsabili.​



Spero che il CDX porti a casa il 60% dei voti.
Giusto per spazzare via questi vermi insopportabili del csx.

Ma come si fa a votare questa gentaglia che spera solamente di governare il paese senza essere eletti ?
Sempre pronti ad entrare dalla finestra,maledetti


----------



## mandraghe (15 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spero si candidi pure Binotto, così lo allontaniamo dalla F1



Ciò già lo slogan:

"Io voto Binotto"

Ora spero che FdI negli Usa candidi Mario Andretti. No, non perché figlio di esuli istriani, ma perché tra figli, nipoti, nuore, bisnipoti, ecc. controlla più voti di Cosa Nostra!


----------



## Simo98 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spero che il CDX porti a casa il 60% dei voti.
> Giusto per spazzare via questi vermi insopportabili del csx.
> 
> *Ma come si fa a votare questa gentaglia *che spera solamente di governare il paese senza essere eletti ?
> Sempre pronti ad entrare dalla finestra,maledetti


L'ho già detto chi li voterà quest'anno: chi non vuole FDI e Lega al governo, semplicemente, e pochi non sono
Ci fosse un'alternativa con abbastanza seguito sono pronto a scommettere che il PD se lo cagherebbero solo i fanatici di sempre


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spero che il CDX porti a casa il 60% dei voti.
> Giusto per spazzare via questi vermi insopportabili del csx.
> 
> Ma come si fa a votare questa gentaglia che spera solamente di governare il paese senza essere eletti ?
> Sempre pronti ad entrare dalla finestra,maledetti



Inutile che ti infervori  
Siamo, è bene non dimenticarlo, in una democrazia parlamentare perciò governa chi ha la fiducia del Parlamento.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile che ti infervori
> Siamo, è bene non dimenticarlo, in una democrazia parlamentare perciò governa chi ha la fiducia del *PDR*.


Edit.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Edit.



Silvio ti ha plagiato  
Per ora è il Parlamento a decidere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto chi li voterà quest'anno: chi non vuole FDI e Lega al governo, semplicemente, e pochi non sono
> Ci fosse un'alternativa con abbastanza seguito sono pronto a scommettere che il PD se lo cagherebbero solo i fanatici di sempre



Certo,ma io non voterei mai per chi,non avendo alcuna programmazione,si nasconde dietro a misere contestazioni contro la fiamma del logo di FDL o dietro alla strenua difesa dell'italia dal fascismo (immaginario),o per chi,non avendo possibilità di governare,spera di impantanare ancora una volta l'Italia (per chi non l'avesse capito,Letta e Calenda su tutti)

Da queste elezioni dovrebbe (si spera) uscire fuori un governo forte,un governo unito e capace di governare l'Italia per 5 anni.
Basta con queste ammucchiate politiche che per via di 1000 e più compromessi alla fine non portano a niente di buono.

Queste ammucchiate le abbiamo già viste con il centrosinistra nel Conte 2 (PD,M5S,Italia Viva,Articolo 1,Liberi e Uguali,Sinistra italiana)
Più le ammucchiate "tecniche" con tutti dentro,tranne FDL.

E dato che siamo costantemente in caduta libera, direi che è arrivato il momento di provare anche altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile che ti infervori
> Siamo, è bene non dimenticarlo, in una democrazia parlamentare perciò governa chi ha la fiducia del Parlamento.



Mi infervoro perchè altri 5 anni di un NON governo del CSX (governo che mooolto probabilmente imploderà sotto i colpi del bomba renzi) non li reggo.
Davvero vogliamo avere 15 anni di governo del csx ? Piuttosto mi sparo alle palle


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2022)

Un'ultima osservazione sull'uscita euro, poi chiudo anch'io OT, e non rispondo a quotazioni.

Strano che non siano tutti alla finestra, impazienti di vedere la Svizzera in default. Ci dovrà andare per forza, nevvero. Se non ci va è perché non se ne sono accorti, un po' come il calabrone, che secondo la fisica non potrebbe volare, ma lui lo fa lo stesso. Quando glielo diranno improvvisamente non riuscirà più ad alzarsi da terra.

Dopo anni che viene fatta questa domanda, ancora nessuno risponde decentemente e glissa su altre amenità.

Sarà mica che, non avendo un accidente di NIENTE a parte orologi del cavolo, banche e la mucca Milka, hanno semplicemente persone competenti al comando?

Eh no, la UE è sempre stata la sola e unica strada per il benessere, lo stiamo sperimentando, eh, la nostra economia prima della UE era un'allucinazione collettiva.

Chi vede, dopo decenni, nostri miglioramenti grazie alla UE, è secondo me in malafede.

L'unico, virtuale miglioramento, è sempre lo stesso: "senza la UE andiamo in default". Stessa procedura del pizzo dei mafiosi.


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Agosto 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ripeto visto che non è mai successo in itaglia e ci sarà un perche ?
> Vorrei vedere una donna alla guida .
> Vorrei una merkel alla guida.
> Basta con i soliti
> ...


Beh in realtà hanno avuto mezze occasioni, avendo dovuto dividere la guida con altri partiti. 
Sarebbe come dire che la Lega e Salvini nel 2019 hanno avuto la loro occasione, ma con il m5s di mezzo non mi sento di dire questo


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> severo ma giusto
> 
> *il problema è che se uno si mette ad analizzare bene tutto l'unica vero comportamento che verrebbe da fare è non votare nessuno o andare in cabina elettorale a scrivere insulti sulla scheda*
> 
> ...


Che è esattamente quello che faccio io ormai da tempo, non votare nessuno.
Tanto il meno peggio non esiste. Alla fine sono tutti facce della stessa medaglia pronti a dividersi la pagnotta una volta saliti.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tornando in topic:
> 
> Emerson Fittipaldi, 75 anni, candidato al senato per Fratelli d'Italia nella circoscrizione sudamericana.
> 
> Giustamente Massa e Barrichello non son stati considerati perché...arriverebbero secondi


ecco sta cosa non sta ne in cielo ne in terra imo, il voto all'estero è una cosa che dovrebbe essere eliminata del tutto, non mi piace il fatto che gente che vive in argentina/brasile e in qualsiasi altro paese del mondo da magari 30 anni possa avere voce in capitolo sulla politica nazionale di una nazione in cui appunto non vive, questo a prescindere da chi si voti


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

Io comunque ho una domanda per chi voterà cdx: cosa vi aspettate dal governo?


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che è esattamente quello che faccio io ormai da tempo, non votare nessuno.
> Tanto il meno peggio non esiste. Alla fine sono tutti facce della stessa medaglia pronti a dividersi la pagnotta una volta saliti.


Io son convinto che se ci fosse il 20% di affluenza o giù di lì molte cose dovrebbero cambiare per forza. Non votare, oggi, secondo me è l'unica scelta sensata e responsabile


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L’uscita richiederebbe un passaggio parlamentare.


Assolutamente vero, e hai fatto bene a ricordarlo.
Anzi, bisogna sottolineare anche che chiunque parli di referendum per l'Euro dice una boiata, perché non è previsto dalla Costituzione fare referendum sui trattati internazionali.
Si tratta di una decisione che va presa a livello politico, non a livello popolare.



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Nel giorno stesso in ciui venisse annunciato l’ordine del giorno, i detentori dei titoli di debito pubblico italiano inizierebbero giustamente a sbarazzarsene causando un impennamento della spread e probabilmente si avrebbe anche Bank run.


Esattamente quello che volevo dire quando nel post precedente ho scritto che il default non è legato all'adozione di una moneta forte, ma all'esposizione del debito.
Ed è per questo che la via per l'uscita passa per la nazionalizzazione del debito pubblico, oltre che dell'intero sistema finanziario, e la sua uscita dai mercati internazionali.
Ed è una via assolutamente percorribile e che diversi paesi hanno già attuato, oltre al fatto che fu una delle mosse che salvò la Germania dal tracollo finanziario degli anni '30, nonché una delle cause della Seconda Guerra Mondiale a detta dello stesso Winston Churchill.



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> il fondo salvastati non è altro che un meccanismo di prestiti condizionati (giustamente perché nessuno presta soli senza garanzie di alcun tipo) che in Italia secondo certa narrativa è diventato il simbolo di tutti i mali per non si sa bene quali motivi. I problemi della Grecia vengono da molto più lontano del fondo salva stati.


Dai, Kyle, su.
Il fondo salva stati è come il prestito di uno strozzino. Indebiti ancora di più un paese che è già tecnicamente insolvente, in modo da essere tu quello che acquisisce il potere di staccare la spina ricattandolo e facendogli svendere tutto il suo potenziale di crescita.
Tecnicamente la Grecia è già fallita, ma la tieni in vita tramite accanimento terapeutico, continuando a derubarla fino a che non avrà più niente da dare, per poi abbandonarla a se stessa quando non ne rimarranno altro che le ossa.
Si tratta di un vero e proprio colonialismo, applicato su base finanziaria anziché militare, non tanto diverso dal modello finanziario del Franco "coloniale" che tiene sotto scacco i paesi francofoni dell'Africa.



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Se l'Italia uscisse dall'UE, l'UE ne guadagnarebbe altroché. Siamo la palla al piede, l'UE fino al covid tolte Italia e Grecia aveva ottime performance. Ad ogni modo il VERO potere italiano, che non è né confindustria né chissà quale massoneria bildebergiana ma sono i grandi burocrati di Stato, si assicurerebbero di passare per le armi chiunque osi paventare una simile follia. Ergo non succederà mai, per fortuna, ma con questa cultura venezuelana così diffusa nel paese non so comunque dove andremo a finire.
> 
> E con questo mi scuso e chiudo OT.


Se l'Italia esce dall'UE, finisce l'UE, per questo nessuno di loro vuole che usciamo, ed è per questo che si usa l'arma del ricatto finanziario dello spread.
Con l'uscita dell'Italia sarebbero due delle quattro più forti economie dell'Unione ad uscire. Pensi veramente che Francia e Germania rimarrano insieme per contare le briciole con i Paesi dell'Est Europeo che a livello di ricchezza e di potenziale sfruttamento valgono poco più del Burkina Faso?


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io son convinto che se ci fosse il 20% di affluenza o giù di lì molte cose dovrebbero cambiare per forza. Non votare, oggi, secondo me è l'unica scelta sensata e responsabile


Tanto alla fine governerebbe sempre il pd


----------



## Sam (15 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io son convinto che se ci fosse il 20% di affluenza o giù di lì molte cose dovrebbero cambiare per forza. Non votare, oggi, secondo me è l'unica scelta sensata e responsabile


Non sono così ottimista, al riguardo.
Questa gente del consenso popolare non gliene frega niente.

E ti dirò di più, a me sembra che qui si stia facendo a gara non per vincere le elezioni, ma per non vincerle.
Sono più che sicuro che il vero obbiettivo di questi figuri sia di arrivare allo stallo, con una maggioranza inesistente nelle due Camere e poi andare di larghe intese, mettendo un altra faccia di bronzo alla Presidenza del Consiglio.
Così tutti faranno i loro porci comodi, senza che qualcuno ci metta realmente la faccia.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non sono così ottimista, al riguardo.
> Questa gente del consenso popolare non gliene frega niente.
> 
> E ti dirò di più, a me sembra che qui si stia facendo a gara non per vincere le elezioni, ma per non vincerle.
> ...


Boh, mi pare strano. La Meloni mi pare abbastanza lanciata di fronte all'idea di diventare presidente. Secondo me più che altro è forte la possibilità è che Salvini abbia l'intento di bruciarla. Il csx non conterà nulla col prossimo parlamento, per la prima volta dopo anni, per cui non potrà manco avanzare chissà quali pretese


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se l'Italia esce dall'UE, finisce l'UE, per questo nessuno di loro vuole che usciamo, ed è per questo che si usa l'arma del ricatto finanziario dello spread.
> Con l'uscita dell'Italia sarebbero due delle quattro più forti economie dell'Unione ad uscire. Pensi veramente che Francia e Germania rimarrano insieme per contare le briciole con i Paesi dell'Est Europeo che a livello di ricchezza e di potenziale sfruttamento valgono poco più del Burkina Faso?



Ma questo è sicuro, a volte ci dimentichiamo l'importanza del nostro Paese a livello locale.

Alla fine in Europa sono rimaste 3 grandi Paesi industrializzati: la Germania, poi molto distanti Francia ed Italia.
La Spagna è ancora lontana. 
L'Italia ha un PIL nominale superiore a Russia e Corea, Paesi come la Polonia sono dietro a Svizzera e Taiwan, non c'è paragone.
Dopo l'abbandono dell'Inghilterra l'UE non si può assolutamente permettere un' altra uscita importante, crollerebbe il castello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

Ecco, forse nella mia classifica del "non lo voto per niente al mondo" al momento Calenda sta anche sotto il piddi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2022)

*Casini ricandidato nella roccaforte di Bologna dal PD.
Rivolta nel PD ma Letta tira dritto: "Casini è un difensore della Carta che la destra potrebbe tentare di cambiare."
Undicesimo mandato per Casini, parlamentare da 40 anni.*


----------



## ARKANA (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casini ricandidato nella roccaforte di Bologna dal PD.
> Rivolta nel PD ma Letta tira dritto: "Casini è un difensore della Carta che la destra potrebbe tentare di cambiare."
> Undicesimo mandato per Casini, parlamentare da 40 anni.*


Se rinasco voglio rinascere Casini


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2022)

*Guai per Di Maio e Tabacci: esiste già un partito chiamato "Impegno Civico" ed è stato diffidato. Salvo accordi con l'omonima lista denominata "Impegno Civico-Marino", la lista del ministro degli esteri rischia l'esclusione se non cambia simbolo e nome del partito.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Guai per Di Maio e Tabacci: esiste già un partito chiamato "Impegno Civico" ed è stato diffidato. Salvo accordi con l'omonima lista denominata "Impegno Civico-Marino", la lista del ministro degli esteri rischia l'esclusione se non cambia simbolo e nome del partito.*


La lista di Di Maio e Tabacci è stata diffidata* .


----------



## Swaitak (15 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Guai per Di Maio e Tabacci: esiste già un partito chiamato "Impegno Civico" ed è stato diffidato. Salvo accordi con l'omonima lista denominata "Impegno Civico-Marino", la lista del ministro degli esteri rischia l'esclusione se non cambia simbolo e nome del partito.*


resisti Marino!


----------



## mandraghe (15 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Casini ricandidato nella roccaforte di Bologna dal PD.
> Rivolta nel PD ma Letta tira dritto: "Casini è un difensore della Carta che la destra potrebbe tentare di cambiare."
> Undicesimo mandato per Casini, parlamentare da 40 anni.*




Questo sta lì da decenni e si è fatto tutti gli schieramenti: centro, cdx e csx, non distinguendosi in nulla. Anzi in una cosa si è distinto: nel farsi odiare da tutti gli elettori.

Ovviamente collegio blindato e appoggio del giornale di Roma garantito per il pd.


----------



## Rudi84 (15 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> resisti Marino!


Ma è il Marino inferocito?


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

ma la destra vuole levare il reddito di cittadinanza? o cambiarlo?

perchè nel caso lo voglia eliminare penso che il 90% di quelli che lo percepiscono voterà il pd (o i 5stelle)


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *ma la destra vuole levare il reddito di cittadinanza? o cambiarlo?*
> 
> perchè nel caso lo voglia eliminare penso che il 90% di quelli che lo percepiscono voterà il pd (o i 5stelle)



Nel programma del CD si parla di sostituire il RDC con altre misure.

Per me è ovvio che chi lo percepisce non voterà il CD.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2022)

*Il virologo Andrea Crisanti si candida con il PD, capolista in Europa.*


----------



## 7vinte (16 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il virologo Andrea Crisanti si candida con il PD, capolista in Europa.*



Basta questo per votare FDI


----------



## Sam (16 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Guai per Di Maio e Tabacci: esiste già un partito chiamato "Impegno Civico" ed è stato diffidato. Salvo accordi con l'omonima lista denominata "Impegno Civico-Marino", la lista del ministro degli esteri rischia l'esclusione se non cambia simbolo e nome del partito.*


Di Maio ha già pronto il nuovo nome del partito.
In onore dei vecchi tempi, quando faceva il bibitaro al San Paolo, e in onore dei suoi amici ambulanti da spiaggia chiamerà la sua lista “Mandorle fresche, cocco!”


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il virologo Andrea Crisanti si candida con il PD, capolista in Europa.*



Finito di scrivere nell'altro thread. Chissà se qualcuno vuole commentare.

Tutto regolare, eh.

Tutto alla luce del sole. Che schifo, roba da vomitare.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel programma del CD si parla di sostituire il RDC con altre misure.
> 
> Per me è ovvio che chi lo percepisce non voterà il CD.


e quanti lo prendono il reddito di cittadinanza? 1 milione? 2 milioni? contiamo poi anche i famigliari..nel senso che la moglie di uno che prende il reddito potrebbe essere predisposta a votare per il partito che lo conferma

è una bella base di partenza per il PD

è vero però che forse buona parte di quelli che lo percepiscono erano già orientati a sinistra da prima


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *e quanti lo prendono il reddito di cittadinanza?* 1 milione? 2 milioni? contiamo poi anche i famigliari..nel senso che la moglie di uno che prende il reddito potrebbe essere predisposta a votare per il partito che lo conferma
> 
> è una bella base di partenza per il PD
> 
> è vero però che forse buona parte di quelli che lo percepiscono erano già orientati a sinistra da prima



Leggendo in giro, pare che le persone coinvolte - tra percettori e famiglie - siano quasi 3 milioni e mezzo.
Ovvio che non voteranno chi vuole togliergli i soldi.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggendo in giro, pare che le persone coinvolte - tra percettori e famiglie - siano siano quasi 3 milioni e mezzo.
> Ovvio che non voteranno chi vuole togliergli i soldi.



Uno spettacolo insomma.

3 milioni e 1/2 di elettori sono praticamente un partito tipo FI. E proviamo ad indovinare dalle tasche di chi escono quei soldi.

Praticamente questi vincono semplicemente facendo uscire soldi dalle tasche di chi lavora e mettendole in quelle dei lavativi.

Guarda te che bella roba. Hai capito i maledetti, come si fa a stare al governo. E poi quando si dice che ci mettono gli uni contro gli altri, qualcuno ha anche il coraggio di commentare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il virologo Andrea Crisanti si candida con il PD, capolista in Europa.*



Ora li voglio sentire quelli che mugugnavano per la presunta candidatura di Bassetti.
Crisanti per il PD è ufficiale,ora come la mettiamo ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma la destra vuole levare il reddito di cittadinanza? o cambiarlo?
> 
> perchè nel caso lo voglia eliminare penso che il 90% di quelli che lo percepiscono voterà il pd (o i 5stelle)



Non per altro è sempre stata considerata una "mancia" elettorale,un pò come gli 80€ del bomba.
Sarebbe giusto abolirlo (abolirlo per tutti quelli che stanno guadagnando e non dovrebbero...........non per i poveri poveri) o cambiarlo radicalmente.

Ma come dici,nessuno dei percettori voterebbe per un partito che esprime questa opinione.
Ecco perchè i 5stelle sono ancora al 10% e non al 2


----------



## Swaitak (16 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Basta questo per votare FDI


adesso non ho più dubbi, è il peggiore


----------



## Swaitak (16 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora li voglio sentire quelli che mugugnavano per la presunta candidatura di Bassetti.
> Crisanti per il PD è ufficiale,ora come la mettiamo ?


tranquillo il PD è riuscito a convincermi


----------



## Sam (16 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non per altro è sempre stata considerata una "mancia" elettorale,un pò come gli 80€ del bomba.
> Sarebbe giusto abolirlo (abolirlo per tutti quelli che stanno guadagnando e non dovrebbero...........non per i poveri poveri) o cambiarlo radicalmente.
> 
> Ma come dici,nessuno dei percettori voterebbe per un partito che esprime questa opinione.
> Ecco perchè i 5stelle sono ancora al 10% e non al 2


Il problema del RdC è che si tratta dell'ennesimo specchietto per le allodole, che all'elettorato boccalone tanto piace, perché, e questi due anni di pandemia lo hanno dimostrato ampiamente, spendere 5 fottuti minuti della loro esistenza per fare 2+2 è troppo oneroso.

La misura è fuori da ogni senso, in quanto si interpone in un sistema che NON produce lavoro e, di conseguenza, trasforma quello che dovrebbe essere un sussidio di emergenza in un sussidio permanente, a carico dei già fortemente depauperati contribuenti, che mantengono questo sistema allo sbando, lavorando.

La priorità in questo paese non è dare soldi a chi non lavora, ma DARGLI LAVORO.
Non devi mantenere gente che non lavora, ma far sì che la gente lavori in modo da essere quest'ultima a mantenere il sistema, come normalmente dovrebbe avvenire.

Invece in questo paese non si fanno politiche del lavoro, non si fanno investimenti, non si detassa il datore di lavoro ed il lavoratore, che pagano le tasse in maniera vergognosa, per mantenere un sistema che non funziona.
Faccio il mio esempio: io pago dai 2000€ ai 3000€ di IRPEF, praticamente ogni mese. Pago così tanto di tasse sullo stipendio che se fossero in tasca mia potrei assumere una governante a tempo pieno a 3000€. Praticamente farebbe una vita più che dignitosa.
E se l'assumessi a 1500€, uno stipendio "normale" per questo paese, avrei altrettanti soldi per pagarmi un autista.
E avrei tolto dall'indigenza DUE persone.

Quindi di fatto, mentre prima i disoccupati perdevano tempo negli inutili e malfunzionanti Centri per l'Impiego, adesso non se ne preoccupano neanche più, perché tanto prendono il RdC e poi finiscono per arrotondare in nero.

Cosa si è ottenuto, pertanto?
Semplice:

non hai risolto il problema della disoccupazione;
non hai risolto il problema dell'evasione;
non hai risolto il problema della povertà.
Ma in compenso hai aggiunto l'ennesimo spreco di denaro pubblico.


QUESTO è il problema di questo Paese di idioti.
La gente non capisce le cose semplici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2022)

*Bassetti: "Crisanti e Lopalco sono vicini alla pensione, bisogna capirli. Porteranno la scienza in parlamento.
ll fatto che gli unici due candidati virologi siano a sinistra, fa pensare che la destra abbia paura a toccare questo argomento. Questa è la sensazione. Aver cancellato la pandemia, la campagna vaccinale, dalle agende del centrodestra non farà sparire il Covid.
Io non mi candido, se no mi sparano addosso.*
*Io Ministro della Salute? Dopo il 25 settembre vedremo chi sarà il premier."*


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Crisanti e Lopalco sono vicini alla pensione, bisogna capirli. Porteranno la scienza in parlamento.
> ll fatto che gli unici due candidati virologi siano a sinistra, fa pensare che la destra abbia paura a toccare questo argomento. Questa è la sensazione. Aver cancellato la pandemia, la campagna vaccinale, dalle agende del centrodestra non farà sparire il Covid.
> Io non mi candido, se no mi sparano addosso.*
> *Io Ministro della Salute? Dopo il 25 settembre vedremo chi sarà il premier."*


Posso dire una cosa?

Questi personaggi fanno davvero un male .. mi riferisco agli scienziati veri che stanno a lavorare. Questi personaggi fino a febbraio 2020 saranno stati in qualche sgabuzzino ammuffito. Col Corona tra libri intervisti del "ohhh la scienza dice di stare tranqui1111lki " "La scizaaa trova la soluzione" .. "no è un raffredore" "No scusate non è un raffredore" "Vazzinatevi tutti e ne usciremo insieme" "No il vaggino fa male"
Un continuo dire e ridire come al mercato del pesce
Ora, dopo aver mangiato bene per 2 anni, si dovrà passare al Dessert e quale occasione se non entrare in politica? D'altronde si sono fatti un nome.

Non dico che uno scienziato non possa entrare in politica ci mancherebbe.. però cosi boh mi sembra tanto per cavalcare l'onda del "Ora dopo due anni di tv mi conoscono tutti e mi sono fatto un nome, che torno a fare il ricercatore da 4 soldi".

Di scienzati, vairologi, medici ecc bravi ci saranno a bizzeffe e chissà quanto avranno contribuito in questi due anni ma senza andare in giro a vendersi in tv


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Crisanti e Lopalco sono vicini alla pensione, bisogna capirli. Porteranno la scienza in parlamento.
> ll fatto che gli unici due candidati virologi siano a sinistra, fa pensare che la destra abbia paura a toccare questo argomento. Questa è la sensazione. Aver cancellato la pandemia, la campagna vaccinale, dalle agende del centrodestra non farà sparire il Covid.
> Io non mi candido, se no mi sparano addosso.*
> *Io Ministro della Salute? Dopo il 25 settembre vedremo chi sarà il premier."*


Un governo non piddino come priorità deve chiudere bocca a queste star della medicina. Basta far passare Bassotto come il "meno peggio", è uno di loro che come Crisanti si spaccia ad essere quello più "anti-sistema". Abbino le palle di mettere al ministero uno come Citro o Frajese.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un governo non piddino come priorità deve chiudere bocca a queste star della medicina. Basta far passare Bassotto come il "meno peggio", è uno di loro che come Crisanti si spaccia ad essere quello più "anti-sistema". *Abbino *le palle di mettere al ministero uno come Citro o Frajese.


Abbiano*


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Crisanti e Lopalco sono vicini alla pensione, bisogna capirli. Porteranno la scienza in parlamento.
> ll fatto che gli unici due candidati virologi siano a sinistra, fa pensare che la destra abbia paura a toccare questo argomento. Questa è la sensazione. Aver cancellato la pandemia, la campagna vaccinale, dalle agende del centrodestra non farà sparire il Covid.
> Io non mi candido, se no mi sparano addosso.*
> *Io Ministro della Salute? Dopo il 25 settembre vedremo chi sarà il premier."*



Mi chiedo se era stato per caso previsto che i vairologi entravano di prepotenza in politica.

No, perché mi vengono in mente i soliti gombloddih e la politica tirata nel mezzo dove non dovrebbe.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> Nessuno ti obbliga a scriverci. Se vuoi dare il tuo contributo, scrivi le tue opinioni. Altrimenti, perché è insultare?




Perchè è un troll/hater. Sti scemi, almeno, aiutano a sgamare altri scemi che gli lasciano i like.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Agosto 2022)

Renzi: Mi candiderò al Senato a Milano nella stessa circoscrizione di Berlusconi.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Mi candiderò al Senato a Milano nella stessa circoscrizione di Berlusconi.​



Tipico dell'ego di Renzi 

Comunque sfida interessante, anche perché l'obiettivo dichiarato del Bomba è sottrarre elettori a Forza italia.
E una sconfitta personale potrebbe anche innervosire il Berlusca, portando rogne nella coalizione.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Tajani per FI: Anche Forza Italia farà sacrifici sui nomi. 
Il Pnrr? In continuità col governo Draghi.​


----------



## Swaitak (17 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tajani per FI: Anche Forza Italia farà sacrifici sui nomi.​Il Pnrr? In continuità col governo Draghi.​


ieri uno di FI diceva che il Pnrr deve essere rimodulato alla luce della situazione odierna, ed io sono d'accordo;
spero non si traduca in sussidietti inutili ma in manovre serie su energia e altre priorità tipo il lavoro.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2022)

Io ho paura che il cdx se non raggiunge la maggioranza farà alleanza con Renzi e Calenda. Sarebbe un disastro, nonchè un governo che durerebbe pochi mesi per poi farci trascinare dall'ennesimo diavolo da Bruxelles.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Agosto 2022)

*Meloni : Il reddito di cittadinanza ha fallito come strumento di lotta alla povertà (che grazie al RdC doveva essere abolita) e invece ha raggiunto i massimi storici. E il RdC ha anche fallito come misura di politica attiva del lavoro.
9 miliardi di euro l’anno spesi dallo stato per favorire migliaia e migliaia di truffe, favorendo anche criminali, mafiosi e spacciatori.

Ecco perché noi crediamo che uno Stato giusto non debba mettere sullo stesso piano chi è in grado di lavorare e chi non può farlo. Uno strumento di tutela serve per chi non è in condizione di poter lavorare: over 60, disabili, famiglie senza reddito che hanno dei minori a carico.
Ma per tutti gli altri quello che serve è la formazione e gli strumenti necessari a favorire le assunzioni."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Meloni : Il reddito di cittadinanza ha fallito come strumento di lotta alla povertà (che grazie al RdC doveva essere abolita) e invece ha raggiunto i massimi storici. E il RdC ha anche fallito come misura di politica attiva del lavoro.
> 9 miliardi di euro l’anno spesi dallo stato per favorire migliaia e migliaia di truffe, favorendo anche criminali, mafiosi e spacciatori.
> 
> Ecco perché noi crediamo che uno Stato giusto non debba mettere sullo stesso piano chi è in grado di lavorare e chi non può farlo. Uno strumento di tutela serve per chi non è in condizione di poter lavorare: over 60, disabili, famiglie senza reddito che hanno dei minori a carico.
> Ma per tutti gli altri quello che serve è la formazione e gli strumenti necessari a favorire le assunzioni."*



Diciamo comunque che la Meloni ha le palle.
Quasi nessuno si è espresso contro il rdc,perchè sappiamo benissimo che farlo porterebbe ad avere contro migliaia e migliaia di percettori del reddito di cittadinanza.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ho paura che il cdx se non raggiunge la maggioranza farà alleanza con Renzi e Calenda. Sarebbe un disastro, nonchè un governo che durerebbe pochi mesi per poi farci trascinare dall'ennesimo diavolo da Bruxelles.



Non raggiungere la maggioranza significa avere una deblace storica, peggio di Bersani nel 13


----------



## Sam (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Meloni : Il reddito di cittadinanza ha fallito come strumento di lotta alla povertà (che grazie al RdC doveva essere abolita) e invece ha raggiunto i massimi storici. E il RdC ha anche fallito come misura di politica attiva del lavoro.
> 9 miliardi di euro l’anno spesi dallo stato per favorire migliaia e migliaia di truffe, favorendo anche criminali, mafiosi e spacciatori.
> 
> Ecco perché noi crediamo che uno Stato giusto non debba mettere sullo stesso piano chi è in grado di lavorare e chi non può farlo. Uno strumento di tutela serve per chi non è in condizione di poter lavorare: over 60, disabili, famiglie senza reddito che hanno dei minori a carico.
> Ma per tutti gli altri quello che serve è la formazione e gli strumenti necessari a favorire le assunzioni."*


Io sono dell'idea che anziché dare tutele e sussidi anche agli over 60, bisognerebbe mandarli in pensione, con il trattamento previdenziale completo.
Tanto un 62enne o un 65enne sarebbe già in età pensionabile.
Inutile dargli i sussidi aspettando che raggiunga l'età e prenda una miseria perché non ha versato tutti i contributi.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ho paura che il cdx se non raggiunge la maggioranza farà alleanza con Renzi e Calenda. Sarebbe un disastro, nonchè un governo che durerebbe pochi mesi per poi farci trascinare dall'ennesimo diavolo da Bruxelles.


Più probabile che se il cdx non ottenesse maggioranza sicura e/o il pd fosse primo partito di tanto(tipo pd al 30 e fdi al 22) si creerebbe un governo tencico pd bonino di maio renzi calenda e forse fi e centristi del cdx.. per questo, per evitare ciò, serve votare in massa centrodestra e non buttare il voto verso paragone, Italia sovrana o robe di questo genere


----------



## David Drills (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Meloni : Il reddito di cittadinanza ha fallito come strumento di lotta alla povertà (che grazie al RdC doveva essere abolita) e invece ha raggiunto i massimi storici. E il RdC ha anche fallito come misura di politica attiva del lavoro.
> 9 miliardi di euro l’anno spesi dallo stato per favorire migliaia e migliaia di truffe, favorendo anche criminali, mafiosi e spacciatori.
> 
> Ecco perché noi crediamo che uno Stato giusto non debba mettere sullo stesso piano chi è in grado di lavorare e chi non può farlo. Uno strumento di tutela serve per chi non è in condizione di poter lavorare: over 60, disabili, famiglie senza reddito che hanno dei minori a carico.
> Ma per tutti gli altri quello che serve è la formazione e gli strumenti necessari a favorire le assunzioni."*


D'accordissimo sul discorso formazione in teoria, nella pratica è un ambito in cui nei decenni, soprattutto il Piddy, ha mangiato a più non posso non cambiando alcunchè. I corsi di formazione veramente utili per le imprese bisogna essere in grado di farli, la verità è che le imprese sono avanti di 10 anni rispetto a chi eroga i corsi, da qui nasce il famoso _mismatch_


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Meloni : Il reddito di cittadinanza ha fallito come strumento di lotta alla povertà*


Domanda agli esperti: ma come è possibile che uno strumento che da soldi a chi non ha niente, non abbia "sconfitto" la povertà?

E' più facile che ci sia chi ha i soldi e prende pure il rdc, piuttosto che il contrario.

Qualquadra non cosa.

Se c'è gente "povera" che non prende il reddito di cittadinanza, vuol dire che per qualche ragione supera il tetto ISEE

Quindi non è povero, o per lo meno, non è nulla tenenente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Agosto 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo sul discorso formazione in teoria, nella pratica è un ambito in cui nei decenni, soprattutto il Piddy, ha mangiato a più non posso non cambiando alcunchè. I corsi di formazione veramente utili per le imprese bisogna essere in grado di farli, la verità è che le imprese sono avanti di 10 anni rispetto a chi eroga i corsi, da qui nasce il famoso _mismatch_


i corsi di formazione erogati coi soldi regionali sono altro spreco di soldi pubblici, alla fine se non metti vincoli sui risultati (ad esempio l'azienda che eroga i corsi di formazione percepisce i soldi se la persona poi trova effettivamente lavoro grazie al corso) non c'è incentivo a creare corsi veramente utili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda agli esperti: ma come è possibile che uno strumento che da soldi a chi non ha niente, non abbia "sconfitto" la povertà?
> 
> E' più facile che ci sia chi ha i soldi e prende pure il rdc, piuttosto che il contrario.
> 
> ...



In teoria chi non ha proprio niente (pensiamo ai senzatetto,che sono la prima categoria di persone in povertà assoluta) non può ricevere alcun reddito di cittadinanza.

p.S questo "abolire la povertà" fa già ridere di suo.
Poi ricordo che fu Giggino il Bibitaro ad urlarlo da un balcone e allora capisco...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In teoria chi non ha proprio niente (pensiamo ai senzatetto,che sono la prima categoria di persone in povertà assoluta) non può ricevere alcun reddito di cittadinanza.
> 
> p.S questo "abolire la povertà" fa già ridere di suo.
> Poi ricordo che fu Giggino il Bibitaro ad urlarlo da un balcone e allora capisco...


No ma lascia fuori la politica.

Usiamo la logica, se davvero ci sono milioni di poveri, per quale ragione TECNICA non prendono il reddito di cittadinanza?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No ma lascia fuori la politica.
> 
> Usiamo la logica, se davvero ci sono milioni di poveri, per quale ragione TECNICA non prendono il reddito di cittadinanza?



Non so se ultimamente sia cambiato qualcosa,ma all'inizio (parliamo del 2019) avere una residenza era considerato uno dei tanti requisiti per poter accedere al reddito.

In ogni caso io trovo giusto un bel taglio a questo enorme spreco di soldi pubblici.
Troppe persone ci stanno mangiando sopra,e non parlo certo di quelle bisognose.
Controlli pari a 0,ogni tanto ne beccano 1-2,ma in realtà servirebbe un bel controllo a tappeto.

Poi vedi quanti furbetti salterebbero fuori........


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Più probabile che se il cdx non ottenesse maggioranza sicura e/o il pd fosse primo partito di tanto(tipo pd al 30 e fdi al 22) si creerebbe un governo tencico pd bonino di maio renzi calenda e forse fi e centristi del cdx.. per questo, per evitare ciò, serve votare in massa centrodestra e non buttare il voto verso paragone, Italia sovrana o robe di questo genere


Tale scenario sarebbe ancora più favorevole al centrodestra, visto che ci sarebbe un governo pastrocchio che potrà dargli ancora più consensi. Ma se ci fosse l'alleanza tra cdx e i due bomba sarebbe la fine della Meloni e co. Lo temo, perchè testate di destra parlano di Renzi quasi come un salvatore ed ultimamente quest'ultimo ha fatto post contro la cancel culture, battaglia di destra quindi.


----------



## Sam (17 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Domanda agli esperti: ma come è possibile che uno strumento che da soldi a chi non ha niente, non abbia "sconfitto" la povertà?*
> 
> E' più facile che ci sia chi ha i soldi e prende pure il rdc, piuttosto che il contrario.
> 
> ...


Perché non stai sconfiggendo nulla, stai solo procrastinando il problema, e nel frattempo lo stai facendo pagare alla collettività, che ricordiamo non è fatta solo di lavoratori, ma anche di pensionati con la reversibilità minima al di sotto dei 500€.
La povertà viene sconfitta dall'aumento della ricchezza prodotta, non dall'aumento di questi finti sussidi.

Il RdC ha, per sua natura, un carattere temporaneo, che deve avere come scopo l'evitare il sopraggiungere dello stato di indigenza, nel lasso di tempo che intercorre dalla perdita del lavoro precedente all'assunzione.
Se però non c'è nessuna politica sul lavoro, di fatto diventa una specie di pensione sociale anticipata.

Tuttavia se c'è una politica del lavoro seria, non c'è più la necessità reale di un reddito di cittadinanza, in quanto se c'è possibilità di accesso al lavoro, le persone sono in grado di rientrare nella parte produttiva della società in brevissimo tempo.

Rimarrebbero fuori chi non può lavorare per sopraggiunti limiti di età, ma non è ancora in grado di andare in pensione (i cosiddetti esodati) o le ragazze madri che devono badare ai figli e non possono lavorare, perché non hanno nessuno.
Ma anche in questi casi si possono adottare politiche ad hoc, a livello nazionale o a livello locale. Si pensi all'integrazione contributiva per gli esodati, o politiche di welfare sugli asili nido a livello comunale per le ragazze madri.

In sostanza, il RdC dovrebbe essere solo una misura di emergenza da usare in extremis, quando ogni altra opzione che rientra in scenari noti e definiti non sussiste.

Ma alla fine è diventata, come al solito, l'eccezione che diventa normalità.


----------



## Sam (17 Agosto 2022)

*Letta su Twitter si lamenta della "gragnuola" di critiche nei confronti della candidatura di Crisanti, affermando che a Destra prevale la cultura No-Vax, e invita tutti a pensare a quanti morti ci sarebbero stati se avessero governato Salvini e Meloni nel 2020, a causa delle loro idee sulle riaperture.*


----------



## Sam (17 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Letta su Twitter si lamenta della "gragnuola" di critiche nei confronti della candidatura di Crisanti, affermando che a Destra prevale la cultura No-Vax, e invita tutti a pensare a quanti morti ci sarebbero stati se avessero governato Salvini e Meloni nel 2020, a causa delle loro idee sulle riaperture.*


Letta che ormai imita tutti pur di attrarre consensi. È passato dalle metafore di Bersani alla gragnuola (ma non di reti) di Bruno Pizzul, nella sua mitica telecronaca di Milan - Real Madrid del 1989, vinta dai rossoneri per 5-0.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se ultimamente sia cambiato qualcosa,ma all'inizio (parliamo del 2019) avere una residenza era considerato uno dei tanti requisiti per poter accedere al reddito.
> 
> In ogni caso io trovo giusto un bel taglio a questo enorme spreco di soldi pubblici.
> Troppe persone ci stanno mangiando sopra,e non parlo certo di quelle bisognose.
> ...



La misura del RDC, per me, non è in linea di principio errata. Come al solito in questo nostro Paese tutto viene distorto a proprio favore per abusarne. A mio avviso non andrebbe cancellato ma bisognerebbe punire seriamente chi fa il furbo.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Letta su Twitter si lamenta della "gragnuola" di critiche nei confronti della candidatura di Crisanti, affermando che a Destra prevale la cultura No-Vax, e invita tutti a pensare a quanti morti ci sarebbero stati se avessero governato Salvini e Meloni nel 2020, a causa delle loro idee sulle riaperture.*



Ogni volta che questo mentecatto sconsiderato apre quella boccaccia, una forma di vita intelligente sulla Terra muore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La misura del RDC, per me, non è in linea di principio errata. Come al solito in questo nostro Paese tutto viene distorto a proprio favore per abusarne. A mio avviso non andrebbe cancellato ma bisognerebbe punire seriamente chi fa il furbo.



Se dovessero fare dei veri controlli incrociati salterebbe fuori che almeno il 50% dei percettori è....un furbettino da buttare in cella.
Ovviamente dopo aver restituito tutto il malloppo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se dovessero fare dei veri controlli incrociati salterebbe fuori che almeno il 50% dei percettori è....un furbettino da buttare in cella.
> Ovviamente dopo aver restituito tutto il malloppo.



Bene. Si facciano tutti i controlli necessari senza guardare in faccia a nessuno. Magari a qualcuno viene meno la voglia di fregare gli altri.


----------



## Rudi84 (17 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che questo mentecatto sconsiderato apre quella boccaccia, una forma di vita intelligente sulla Terra muore.


Quindi lui è al sicuro


----------



## Swaitak (17 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene. Si facciano tutti i controlli necessari senza guardare in faccia a nessuno. Magari a qualcuno viene meno la voglia di fregare gli altri.


Ne avevamo parlato l'altro giorno, a quanto pare non fanno manco i controlli quando vai a fare richiesta, visto che ci sono quelli che dichiarano residenze in viadotti e luoghi del genere. Ovviamente in molti casi ci sarà la complicità di quelli allo sportello


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ne avevamo parlato l'altro giorno, a quanto pare non fanno manco i controlli quando vai a fare richiesta, visto che ci sono quelli che dichiarano residenze in viadotti e cose del genere. Ovviamente in molti casi ci sarà la complicità di quelli allo sportello



I controlli preventivi o successivi - se si vuole - possono tranquillamente essere fatti su chiunque quindi anche sull’operato di chi sta allo sportello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Agosto 2022)

RInfilare dentro il Covid e i virologi star nella campagna elettorale è davvero insostenibile... come argomenti Putin e la guerra hanno ciccato, ora si torna al Covid... sembra davvero una gara a perdere le elezioni...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> RInfilare dentro il Covid e i virologi star nella campagna elettorale è davvero insostenibile... come argomenti Putin e la guerra hanno ciccato, ora si torna al Covid... *sembra davvero una gara a perdere le elezioni...*



Chi le vincerà si ritroverà certamente a gestire una situazione esplosiva.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> RInfilare dentro il Covid e i virologi star nella campagna elettorale è davvero insostenibile... come argomenti Putin e la guerra hanno ciccato, ora si torna al Covid... sembra davvero una gara a perdere le elezioni...


Bassetto è invidiosissimo di crisantemi,vediamo se trovano un modo di infilarlo dopo


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Letta su Twitter si lamenta della "gragnuola" di critiche nei confronti della candidatura di Crisanti, affermando che a Destra prevale la cultura No-Vax, e invita tutti a pensare a quanti morti ci sarebbero stati se avessero governato Salvini e Meloni nel 2020, a causa delle loro idee sulle riaperture.*


Nel 2020, col governo Conte 2 sostenuto da pd m5s leu e iv abbiamo avuto i lockdown più duri e contemporaneamente il tasso di mortalità più alto.. fate voi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Berlusconi ripropone l'inappellabilità delle sentenze di assoluzione.​


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Il Ministro della Salute Speranza: Dalla destra troppe ambiguità sui vaccini.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Ministro della Salute Speranza: Dalla destra troppe ambiguità sui vaccini.


non trovo difetti


----------



## Blu71 (17 Agosto 2022)

Giuseppe Conte: diminuire l’orario di lavoro e mantenere lo stesso stipendio.


----------



## Sam (17 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Conte: diminuire l’orario di lavoro e mantenere lo stesso stipendio.


È andato a scuola da Prodi?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Conte: diminuire l’orario di lavoro e mantenere lo stesso stipendio.


Mio padre, con la sua piccola impresa, ha tirato un bestemmione supersayan di quarto livello quando l'ha sentito


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mio padre, con la sua piccola impresa, ha tirato un bestemmione supersayan di quarto livello quando l'ha sentito



Conte sa come perdere i voti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Conte: diminuire l’orario di lavoro e mantenere lo stesso stipendio.


Eh beh certo, non basta che abbiamo la produttività del lavoro più bassa d'Europa dagli anni 90 (ed è il problema economico principale di cui nessuno parla)


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2022)

Attenzione che questi delinquenti del PD stanno facendo la campagna elettorale su vaccini e vairus. Quindi non ci vuole la tessera del Mensa per capire quello che ci aspetta in caso di vittoria di questi o della destra. Nel secondo caso, la super variante tutta italica M3l0n4.FSCT non è manco quotata no?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per analizzare fino allo stop ai sondaggi il 9 settembre (anche oltre con le varie corse clandestine che usciranno) il trend visto dai sondaggi in vista delle Politiche del prossimo 25 settembre.
> 
> Prenderei a esempio You Trend per Sky TG24, generalmente preparati.
> 
> ...


Domanda retorica ma nemmeno tanto : ma se voto poi il mio voto conta o i soliti nemici degli italiani alla fine fanno sempre a modo loro?
Tanto ormai....

Voglio votare per un'italia fiera, produttiva, con senso di appartenenza , che non dimentica il passato ma guarda al futuro.
Sono stanco di questo paese allo scatafascio.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che questi delinquenti del PD stanno facendo la campagna elettorale su vaccini e vairus. Quindi non ci vuole la tessera del Mensa per capire quello che ci aspetta in caso di vittoria di questi o della destra. Nel secondo caso, la super variante tutta italica M3l0n4.FSCT non è manco quotata no?


di sicuro hanno le solite brutte intenzioni in tal senso, forse i tessitori di mascherine avevano bisogno di rassicurazioni


----------



## Milanoide (18 Agosto 2022)

Ieri il CdS ha elencato per punti i programmi dei vari schieramenti.
Che dire? 
Sono tutti per uscire dall'euro e stampare carta moneta per onorare le promesse che fanno...
O si fanno dei gran sogni nella testa...
Poi chi è strutturalmente in svantaggio come Forza Italia spara un aumento a 10 Mila euro del limite di utilizzo del contante.
Ovviamente con le destre si fa grande l'Italia e si torna a contare nei consessi internazionali, eh!
Le destre che sono espressione di chi sa far di conto (solo i propri, quello dello Stato si scassano).
Tutti a casa!
Draghi Console a vita.


----------



## Fabryok (18 Agosto 2022)

Ho una visione antisistema, non volendo pero' astenermi e dovendo trovare le differenze, l'applicazione delle ricette internazionali e il recepimento delle indicazioni sovranazionali, trovano nel centro-sinistra i più intransigenti e fedeli esecutori.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che questi delinquenti del PD stanno facendo la campagna elettorale su vaccini e vairus. Quindi non ci vuole la tessera del Mensa per capire quello che ci aspetta in caso di vittoria di questi o della destra. Nel secondo caso, la super variante tutta italica M3l0n4.FSCT non è manco quotata no?



Ma io nemmeno ci voglio pensare a quello che succederà dopo, e non solo per il virus. Da pentirsene amaramente, sarà un massacro.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

nuova risorsa che gira sui social e giornali


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nuova risorsa che gira sui social e giornali



Da ragazzina era notevole, eh.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da ragazzina era notevole, eh.



Notevolissima


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nuova risorsa che gira sui social e giornali


Come detto, la fascistella avrà il mio voto allo stato attuale delle cose.

Non contribuite a diffondere queste cose  , era cccciovane, sarà cambiata anche lei come tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

*La Verità: Nel caso di un centrodestra non autosufficiente dopo le elezioni, Renzi potrebbe abbandonare Calenda e andare in maggioranza giocando di sponda "alzando il costo".*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: Nel caso di un centrodestra non autosufficiente dopo le elezioni, Renzi potrebbe abbandonare Calenda e andare in maggioranza giocando di sponda "alzando il costo".*


Lo scenario che temo di più. Renzi è il male, più di Letta. Non a caso, negli ultimi giorni sta criticando esclusivamente Letta e la candidatura di Crisanti. Con questo ciessodestra tutto è possibile.


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: Nel caso di un centrodestra non autosufficiente dopo le elezioni, Renzi potrebbe abbandonare Calenda e andare in maggioranza giocando di sponda "alzando il costo".*


Se si può metter mano alla costituzione va bene anche Renzi nel calderone. Ma rimarrà solo un sogno


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che questi delinquenti del PD stanno facendo la campagna elettorale su vaccini e vairus. Quindi non ci vuole la tessera del Mensa per capire quello che ci aspetta in caso di vittoria di questi o della destra. Nel secondo caso, la super variante tutta italica M3l0n4.FSCT non è manco quotata no?


Per me il pericolo non è nemmeno il PD, che si sta seppellendo da solo e spero continuino così. Ma il terzo polo Renzi-Calenda che sta fintamente facendo l'opposizione al PD per pescare qualche scemo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo scenario che temo di più. Renzi è il male, più di Letta. Non a caso, negli ultimi giorni sta criticando esclusivamente Letta e la candidatura di Crisanti. Con questo ciessodestra tutto è possibile.



Sta attaccando quasi esclusivamente Letta e il PD per ingraziarsi qualche elettore (o ex elettore) di FI


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se si può metter mano alla costituzione va bene anche Renzi nel calderone. Ma rimarrà solo un sogno


No, Renzi vuole l'elezione diretta del premier, non del PDR. Un presidenzialismo vero, metterebbe fine del tutto ai governi tecnici (Il sindaco di Bergamo del PD, Gori, ha fatto un tweet a riguardo facendo vedere la legge scritta voluta dal cdx dicendo che un presidenzialismo andrebbe anche contro la sovranità dell'UE). Sarebbe interessante uno scenario dove Italexit prenderebbe più del terzo polo ed il centrodestra ha bisogno di uno dei loro voti per ottenere la maggioranza. Lì si vedrà la loro vera faccia.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Verità: Nel caso di un centrodestra non autosufficiente dopo le elezioni, Renzi potrebbe abbandonare Calenda e andare in maggioranza giocando di sponda "alzando il costo".*


Si sente odore di almeno 3 o 4 rimpasti di Governo.
Siamo troppo trash.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, Renzi vuole l'elezione diretta del premier, non del PDR. Un presidenzialismo vero, metterebbe fine del tutto ai governi tecnici (Il sindaco di Bergamo del PD, Gori, ha fatto un tweet a riguardo facendo vedere la legge scritta voluta dal cdx dicendo che un presidenzialismo andrebbe anche contro la sovranità dell'UE). Sarebbe interessante uno scenario dove Italexit prenderebbe più del terzo polo ed il centrodestra ha bisogno di uno dei loro voti per ottenere la maggioranza. Lì si vedrà la loro vera faccia.


A chi mette la sua vita nelle mani di Paragone andrebbe fatto un TSO

Piuttosto la darei a Salvini o Letta che a lui.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si sente odore di almeno 3 o 4 rimpasti di Governo.
> Siamo troppo trash.


Con il bomba tutto è possibile, ma attenzione anche al burattino Salvini. Qua indoviniamo tutte le previsioni, e quella di Renzi con il centrodestra, dopo l'alleanza con i grillini qualche anno fa, non è così remota visto che pure le testate di destra di fintopposizione lo elogiano.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A chi mette la sua vita nelle mani di Paragone andrebbe fatto un TSO
> 
> Piuttosto la darei a Salvini o Letta che a lui.


Se Paragone darà spazio a gente come Marcotti e Frajese ha tutto il mio appoggio. Se si affida invece ai fenomeni da baraccone tipo Puzzer, Schilirò allora è l'ennesimo M5S malriuscito. C'è da dire che almeno un'ideologia di fondo ce l'ha, i grillini invece erano pieni di ambiguità su molte questioni.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

Ma avete sentito del direttore di Rai News fotografato abbracciato a Salvini? Ma come si fa ad essere così fessi? Nemmeno Fabio Fazio, che ha la lingua (piddina) lunga che tocca il pavimento, è arrivato a tanto. Ed ora il PD ha colto l'occasione per fare un casino mediatico.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

*Secondo Ansa, il vicepresidente russo Medvedev entra a gamba tesa nella campagna elettorale italiana, riportando alcuni virgolettati.

Medvedev su telegram: "Alle urne vorremmo vedere i cittadini europei non solo esprimere il malcontento per le azioni dei loro governi, ma anche chiamarli a rendere conto, punendoli per la loro evidente stupidità. 
I voti degli elettori sono una potente leva di influenza."

Enrico Borghi del PD: "Medvedev, il falco del regime russo tifoso dei massacri in Ucraina, entra nella campagna elettorale italiana, invitando gli elettori a punire nelle urne il governo. Grave fatto di ingerenza, tutti ne prendano le distanze, iniziando da una destra sempre più ambigua sul tema".*


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

te pareva il Piddì


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Domanda retorica ma nemmeno tanto : ma se voto poi il mio voto conta o i soliti nemici degli italiani alla fine fanno sempre a modo loro?
> Tanto ormai....
> 
> Voglio votare per un'italia fiera, produttiva, con senso di appartenenza , che non dimentica il passato ma guarda al futuro.
> Sono stanco di questo paese allo scatafascio.



Allora devi votare FDI


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

Non ci sarà bisogno di nessuno per il CDX, tranquilli. Secondo il modellino, otterrà il 63% dei seggi circa. Per alcuni modelli tocca il 64-65.


----------



## sunburn (18 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Domanda retorica ma nemmeno tanto : ma se voto poi il mio voto conta o i soliti nemici degli italiani alla fine fanno sempre a modo loro?
> Tanto ormai....
> 
> Voglio votare per un'italia fiera, produttiva, con senso di appartenenza , che non dimentica il passato ma guarda al futuro.
> Sono stanco di questo paese allo scatafascio.


I nemici degli italiani sono gli italiani stessi, quelli che non si rendono conto che siamo una collettività e che quindi un vantaggio personale ingiusto per il singolo equivale a una svantaggio ingiusto per qualcun altro. Si va da quello che parcheggia nel posto dei disabili senza averne diritto perché gli pesano le chiappe a farsi 10 metri a piedi, passando per quello che si fa offrire l’amaro dal ristoratore e in cambio non chiede lo scontrino e via via a salire. 
Dato che la classe politica non vuole mettere mano ai reali problemi, perché in buona sostanza nessuno glielo chiede, il tuo voto servirà solo a scegliere come andremo a schiantarci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)

*Bassetti: "Attenzione, prima delle elezioni è possibile una nuova ondata e noi abbiamo ancora regole vecchie e inutili. Se entro il 25 settembre non cambieranno le regole della quarantena molte persone non potranno andare a votare. Consentiamo ai positivi di poter uscire e votare indossando la mascherina come fanno in tutti gli altri paesi."*


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I nemici degli italiani sono gli italiani stessi, quelli che non si rendono conto che siamo una collettività e che quindi un vantaggio personale ingiusto per il singolo equivale a una svantaggio ingiusto per qualcun altro. Si va da quello che parcheggia nel posto dei disabili senza averne diritto perché gli pesano le chiappe a farsi 10 metri a piedi, passando per quello che si fa offrire l’amaro dal ristoratore e in cambio non chiede lo scontrino e via via a salire.
> Dato che la classe politica non vuole mettere mano ai reali problemi, perché in buona sostanza nessuno glielo chiede, il tuo voto servirà solo a scegliere come andremo a schiantarci.


Quindi non ci resta che candidarci o emigrare.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Attenzione, prima delle elezioni è possibile una nuova ondata e noi abbiamo ancora regole vecchie e inutili. Se entro il 25 settembre non cambieranno le regole della quarantena molte persone non potranno andare a votare. Consentiamo ai positivi di poter uscire e votare indossando la mascherina come fanno in tutti gli altri paesi."*



Se non lo fermano, questo è in grado di qualsiasi cosa. E' malato, va abbattuto.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Attenzione, prima delle elezioni è possibile una nuova ondata e noi abbiamo ancora regole vecchie e inutili. Se entro il 25 settembre non cambieranno le regole della quarantena molte persone non potranno andare a votare. Consentiamo ai positivi di poter uscire e votare indossando la mascherina come fanno in tutti gli altri paesi."*


non ci credo che l'ha dichiarato


----------



## Sam (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Attenzione, prima delle elezioni è possibile una nuova ondata e noi abbiamo ancora regole vecchie e inutili. Se entro il 25 settembre non cambieranno le regole della quarantena molte persone non potranno andare a votare. Consentiamo ai positivi di poter uscire e votare indossando la mascherina come fanno in tutti gli altri paesi."*


5 dose iniettata direttamente in sede elettorale.
Loro ti danno la scheda e tu porgi il braccio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)

Si può sempre votare per posta...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Attenzione, prima delle elezioni è possibile una nuova ondata e noi abbiamo ancora regole vecchie e inutili. Se entro il 25 settembre non cambieranno le regole della quarantena molte persone non potranno andare a votare. Consentiamo ai positivi di poter uscire e votare indossando la mascherina come fanno in tutti gli altri paesi."*


L'ennesima dimostrazione che sono tutti uguali. Qualunque partito che metterà uno di questi al ministero, merita di essere linciato in pubblica piazza.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bassetti: "Attenzione, prima delle elezioni è possibile una nuova ondata e noi abbiamo ancora regole vecchie e inutili. Se entro il 25 settembre non cambieranno le regole della quarantena molte persone non potranno andare a votare. Consentiamo ai positivi di poter uscire e votare indossando la mascherina come fanno in tutti gli altri paesi."*



Per me è davvero un personaggio sgradevole questo.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ennesima dimostrazione che sono tutti uguali. Qualunque partito che metterà uno di questi al ministero, merita di essere linciato in pubblica piazza.



Ha fatto una dichiarazione aperturista, non dovrebbe piacervi?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Salvini: L’unico modo per abbassare nei prossimi anni le bollette della luce e del gas è quello di riportare l’Italia nella modernità, e modernità significa nucleare. Pulito, sicuro di ultima generazione.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Enrico Letta: La Lega disdica l’accordo firmato nel 2017 con Russia Unita e sciolga il partito di Putin.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Calenda e Renzi per il Terzo Polo: obiettivo Draghi premier e Pnrr.​


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una dichiarazione aperturista, non dovrebbe piacervi?


Parla ancora di mascherine, quando dovrebbe essere ormai un discorso chiuso.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda e Renzi per il Terzo Polo: obiettivo Draghi premier e Pnrr.​


Pericolosissimi questi. Speriamo che vengano distrutti da Paragone e co e non superino lo sbarramento.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pericolosissimi questi. Speriamo che vengano distrutti da Paragone e co e non superino lo *sbarramento*.



Secondo me lo superano.


----------



## Sam (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pericolosissimi questi. Speriamo che vengano distrutti da Paragone e co e non superino lo sbarramento.


Il bomba e Calenda usano Olio Cuore, figurati se li ferma lo sbarramento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Enrico Letta: La Lega disdica l’accordo firmato nel 2017 con Russia Unita e sciolga il partito di Putin.



Letta fa veramente schifo.
E' riuscito a superare persino il bomba con tutte queste sue minkiate.

Ma è possibile basare tutta la campagna elettorale sulla fiamma del logo di fdl,sulle dichiarazioni della Meloni di 30 anni fa e sulla russia-salvini ?
Ma si può essere così bacati in testa da votare un vuoto a perdere del genere ?
Mai che parlasse del suo programma elettorale.
Evidentemente.......


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Letta fa veramente schifo.
> E' riuscito a superare persino il bomba con tutte queste sue minkiate.
> 
> Ma è possibile basare tutta la campagna elettorale sulla fiamma del logo di fdl,sulle dichiarazioni della Meloni di 30 anni fa e sulla russia-salvini ?
> ...


Ormai è irrilevante, sta letteralmente seppellendo il PD. Ribadisco, comunque, che non sarà lui il problema, ma i due bomba.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda e Renzi per il Terzo Polo: obiettivo Draghi premier e Pnrr.​


questi partono per sfasciare il governo, apposto siamo


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parla ancora di mascherine, quando dovrebbe essere ormai un discorso chiuso.



Non hai capito, intende mascherine per chi è positivo. Mi pare il minimo per farli uscire di casa da positivi


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questi partono per sfasciare il governo, apposto siamo



Ma è buono se rientrano in Parlamento


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questi partono per sfasciare il governo, apposto siamo



Renzi è furbo. Si è tenuto le mani libere per potersi poi accordare con chiunque.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, intende mascherine per chi è positivo. Mi pare il minimo per farli uscire di casa da positivi


Si ma fino a quando? Mascherine a vita? Quando si tratterà il virus come un'influenza? Così facendo, si rischierà una discriminazione e si avrà paura delle persone mascherate perchè, appunto, positive. 

Premetto che, per me, ognuno fa quello che gli pare, basta che non venga imposto.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ma fino a quando? Mascherine a vita? Quando si tratterà il virus come un'influenza? Così facendo, si rischierà una discriminazione e si avrà paura delle persone mascherate perchè, appunto, positive.
> 
> Premetto che, per me, ognuno fa quello che gli pare, basta che non venga imposto.



Per un po' almeno ai positivi meglio usare la mascherina: ora sono proprio in quarantena, sarebbe un passo avanti. Con gradualità finisce tutto


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Letta fa veramente schifo.*
> E' riuscito a superare persino il bomba con tutte queste sue minkiate.
> 
> Ma è possibile basare tutta la campagna elettorale sulla fiamma del logo di fdl,sulle dichiarazioni della Meloni di 30 anni fa e sulla russia-salvini ?
> ...



Vedo che esiste qualcuno che odi più del nostro amato Pioli


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Calenda ora su LA7.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda e Renzi per il Terzo Polo: obiettivo Draghi premier e Pnrr.​



Verdini is on fire.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

Vivete di ansie e sembra che o seguiate la politica da ieri, oppure vediate in ogni cosa un complotto macchinoso dietro. Tranquilli, i nostri politici sono più stupidi di quanto possiate pensare, non stanno a fare complotti.
Il CDX mira ad andare al governo, solo. Per quasi tutti i sondaggi e le simulazioni, si prospetta una maggioranza con oltre il 60% dei seggi. Perché dovrebbe imbarcare Renzi ahaha. Renzi e Calenda rischiano il 3%, probabilmente lo fanno, ma non vanno oltre il 4-5. Camomilla amici


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

*Paragone a Rete 4: "Sono d'accordo con la Flat Tax al 15%. Mai col PD. M5S è una storia passata e finiranno per essere eliminati, così come sono stati creati. Centrodestra? Salvini prima governava con Speranza ed ora gli va contro. Meloni? Ha fatto un po' di opposizione, sulle armi abbiamo votato diversamente, ma qualcosa ha fatto tipo la mozione di sfiducia a Speranza che non è stata votata dalla Lega".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2022)

Intanto i due Bomba assieme non riescono a sfondare nemmeno il 5%. Tutto fumo e niente arrosto.

Continuo a pensare che l'unico ostacolo per avere una forte maggioranza di CDX sia l'astensione o il voto disperso a partiti minori. In tal caso sì che i 2 Bomba avrebbero terreno fertile per i loro magheggi.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

*Paragone: "Bisogna fare una duplice commissione d'inchiesta: una sul covid e sul come è stata usata l'emergenza e una seconda sui vaccini...Non si può tacere sulle tante reazioni avverse di vaccino".

Brindisi gli risponde: "Spero che la commissione prenda anche posizione contro le 'corbellerie' sui vaccini come 'grafene', '5g'...".

Paragone: "Punteremo su Frajese".

Brindisi si mostra scettico, ma Paragone gli risponde: "Lasciamo fare ai professionisti".*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone a Rete 4: "Sono d'accordo con la Flat Tax al 15%. Mai col PD. M5S è una storia passata e finiranno per essere eliminati, così come sono stati creati. Centrodestra? Salvini prima governava con Speranza ed ora gli va contro. Meloni? Ha fatto un po' di opposizione, sulle armi abbiamo votato diversamente, ma qualcosa ha fatto tipo la mozione di sfiducia a Speranza che non è stata votata dalla Lega".*


Io la vedo una piccola apertura al centrodestra. Voi che dite? Non ha detto "Mai con il centrodestra", a differenza di quanto detto interpellato sul PD.


----------



## Mika (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda e Renzi per il Terzo Polo: obiettivo Draghi premier e Pnrr.​


Non mi pare che Draghi si sia candidato, a meno che mi sono perso qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che Draghi si sia candidato, a meno che mi sono perso qualcosa.



Il duo punta su una situazione di “caos” che costringa a richiamare Draghi.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io la vedo una piccola apertura al centrodestra. Voi che dite? Non ha detto "Mai con il centrodestra", a differenza di quanto detto interpellato sul PD.



Ma lui col CDX ci va anche domani, è che semplicemente il CDX nelle simulazioni non ne avrà alcun bisogno e lui probabilmente manco entra in Parlamento


----------



## Mika (18 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il duo punta su una situazione di “caos” che costringa a richiamare Draghi.


Spero non accada, significa che dopo 4 anni di inchiappettate gli italiani voterebbero gli stessi che i hanno fregati 4 anni fa.


----------



## Mika (18 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma lui col CDX ci va anche domani, è che semplicemente il CDX nelle simulazioni non ne avrà alcun bisogno e lui probabilmente manco entra in Parlamento


Ho dei dubbi che il CDX arrivi ad avere un numero di seggi per governare tranquillamente con CSX e Terzo polo uniti a fare opposizione.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho dei dubbi che il CDX arrivi ad avere un numero di seggi per governare tranquillamente con CSX e Terzo polo uniti a fare opposizione.



Secondo le simulazioni, avrà la maggioranza elettorale più grande della storia repubblicana. Sul 63-64


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2022)

E vi dico che secondo me Italexit starà sotto il 3: non ha la visibilità per fare di più, né la spinta, non li conosce nessuno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vivete di ansie e sembra che o seguiate la politica da ieri, oppure vediate in ogni cosa un complotto macchinoso dietro. Tranquilli, i nostri politici sono più stupidi di quanto possiate pensare, non stanno a fare complotti.
> Il CDX mira ad andare al governo, solo. Per *quasi tutti i sondaggi e le simulazioni,* si prospetta una maggioranza con oltre il 60% dei seggi. Perché dovrebbe imbarcare Renzi ahaha. Renzi e Calenda rischiano il 3%, probabilmente lo fanno, ma non vanno oltre il 4-5. Camomilla amici



Purtroppo i sondaggi rimangono sondaggi  
In questi ultimi anni quante volte hanno preso granchi colossali ?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Agosto 2022)

Berlusconi: Spero Draghi dopo voto continui con ruolo importante.​


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Letta: Se Meloni vince, rischi per presenza Italia nel mondo.​


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Calenda su Renzi: Ci sono state differenze enormi, ma è l’unico per agenda Draghi.​


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Se Meloni vince, rischi per presenza Italia nel mondo.​



Un cittadino su 4 dà il voto a questo menomato mentale anti-itagliano che dice 'ste robe.

Impazzisco.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un cittadino su 4 dà il voto a questo menomato mentale anti-itagliano che *dice 'ste robe.*
> 
> Impazzisco.



Il PD il suo 20% lo prende a prescindere da chi ci sia a dirigerlo.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Se Meloni vince, rischi per presenza Italia nel mondo.​


Si, perché l'Italia verrà trasformata in Stato Teocratico Antartico di San Giorgio.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Usa: Putin punta su Roma per spaccare Ue e Nato.​


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Se Meloni vince, rischi per presenza Italia nel mondo.​


a me non interessa difendere Meloni, ma si può fare una campagna elettorale in questo modo? Almeno a DX fanno finta di avere un programma


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me non interessa difendere Meloni, *ma si può fare una campagna elettorale in questo modo?* Almeno a DX fanno finta di avere un programma




La campagna elettorale è una guerra dove si usa di tutto.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La campagna elettorale è una guerra dove si usa di tutto.


si ma non ho sentito una sola parola seria da questo , solo cacca.
Un indeciso perchè dovrebbe votare Letta? Nemmeno lui sa spiegarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si ma non ho sentito una sola parola seria da questo , solo cacca.
> Un indeciso perchè dovrebbe votare Letta? Nemmeno lui sa spiegarlo.



Chi vota PD lo fa - quasi sempre - a prescindere da chi ne è a capo.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Agosto 2022)

I programmi ci sono, nei relativi siti dei partiti.
Come al solito mancano i dettagli delle coperture finanziarie.
Gran parte delle misure di questa Grande Cuccagna del "Prendi Tutto - Contribuisci a Niente" rimarranno lettera morta o finiranno solo alle Nuove Risorse?


----------



## Milanoide (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si ma non ho sentito una sola parola seria da questo , solo cacca.
> Un indeciso perchè dovrebbe votare Letta? Nemmeno lui sa spiegarlo.


È partito con gli Occhi Della Tigre, gli argomenti verranno dopo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Se Meloni vince, rischi per presenza Italia nel mondo.​


Ella Madonna!

Se non fanno fesserie economiche tipo liretta, da portarci ad essere paesi come Turchia o Argentina ( almeno in campo monetario, cioè inflazione perenne e alta, come "valore" ce la caveremmo sempre fino a quando avremo qualcosa da offrire al resto del mondo), non prevedo sfracelli universali.

Anche perchè, mi sa che qualsiasi governo vada su, durerà come me con la Nargi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ella Madonna!
> 
> Se non fanno fesserie economiche tipo liretta, da portarci ad essere paesi come Turchia o Argentina ( almeno in campo monetario, cioè inflazione perenne e alta, come "valore" ce la caveremmo sempre fino a quando avremo qualcosa da offrire al resto del mondo), non prevedo sfracelli universali.
> 
> *Anche perchè, mi sa che qualsiasi governo vada su, durerà come me con la Nargi*



E' quello che si augurano Renzi e Calenda anche se non sanno quanto dureresti tu con la tipa


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si, perché l'Italia verrà trasformata in Stato Teocratico Antartico di San Giorgio.


In quel caso il San Giorgio sarebbe riferito ad Almirante.


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

*Berlusconi: Se Forza Italia avesse un voto in più dei suoi alleati la politica del governo sarebbe ancor più caratterizzata in senso liberale, cattolico, garantista, europeista, atlantista. Al resto (NDR: su chi sarà il PdC) penseremo dopo aver vinto le elezioni*


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: Se Forza Italia avesse un voto in più dei suoi alleati la politica del governo sarebbe ancor più caratterizzata in senso liberale, cattolico, garantista, europeista, atlantista. Al resto (NDR: su chi sarà il PdC) penseremo dopo aver vinto le elezioni*


Io lo ripeto: questo è più volpone di Salvini. Occhio, perché dubito che la maggioranza di CDX duri.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: Se Forza Italia avesse un voto in più dei suoi alleati la politica del governo sarebbe ancor più caratterizzata in senso liberale, cattolico, garantista, europeista, atlantista. Al resto (NDR: su chi sarà il PdC) penseremo dopo aver vinto le elezioni*



Secondo me ha ancora in mente Draghi.


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si ma non ho sentito una sola parola seria da questo , solo cacca.
> Un indeciso perchè dovrebbe votare Letta? Nemmeno lui sa spiegarlo.


Io sono un indeciso, ma non voto letta proprio per questo, penso che alla fine voterò FDI perché hanno un programma elettorale, che poi lo realizzino sono scettico ma di base hanno qualcosa. Ma tanto anche se vota il CSX penso che non durino molto, chiunque vinca non durerà nemmeno un anno. Forse il CDX ha più speranza di durare al governo se avranno numeri alti. Il CSX sono una cozzaglia di partiti che sono la per andare contro Lega e FDI ma una volta al Governo al primo disegno di legge che non sia LGBT, Ius Solis e Ius Scolae imploderanno e per non farlo non faranno mai una legge importante, ma solo leggi di contorno che non cambiano il paese.


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io lo ripeto: questo è più volpone di Salvini. Occhio, perché dubito che la maggioranza di CDX duri.


FI se avrà i numeri per farlo farà cadere il Governo di CDX, per reggere FDI e Lega devono avere un numero di seggi altissimo e FI pochissimi. Ma è impossibile. Per quello penso che chiunque vinca non durerà più di due anni se andrà bene.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io sono un indeciso, ma non voto letta proprio per questo, penso che alla fine voterò FDI perché hanno un programma elettorale, che poi lo realizzino sono scettico ma di base hanno qualcosa. Ma tanto anche se vota il CSX penso che non durino molto,* chiunque vinca non durerà nemmeno un anno.* Forse il CDX ha più speranza di durare al governo se avranno numeri alti. Il CSX sono una cozzaglia di partiti che sono la per andare contro Lega e FDI ma una volta al Governo al primo disegno di legge che non sia LGBT, Ius Solis e Ius Scolae imploderanno e per non farlo non faranno mai una legge importante, ma solo leggi di contorno che non cambiano il paese.



Se il CDX vincesse - come si prevede - con amplissimo margine e non riuscisse a durare segnerebbe la propria fine politica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Agosto 2022)

Giggino o Bibitaro fugge dal suo collegio di Pomigliano d'arco e chiede il paracadute al PD (i sondaggi nella sua città natale non sono buoni e rischia di rimanere fuori dal parlamento).

Ora è in trattativa con il pd per ricevere il famoso paracadute e candidarsi in Toscana o in Emilia romagna


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giggino o Bibitaro fugge dal suo collegio di Pomigliano d'arco e chiede il paracadute al PD (i sondaggi nella sua città natale non sono buoni e rischia di rimanere fuori dal parlamento).
> 
> Ora sta chiedendo un paracadute al pd per candidarsi in Toscana o in Emilia romagna



Il Parlamento italiano non può di certo rinunciare a gente così preparata


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Agosto 2022)

Se siete di sinistra e non volete che il centrodestra a trazione fdi e anche lega stravinca e governi 5 anni votate pd
Se siete di destra e non volete che il centrosinistra a fortissima trazione pd vinca e governi 5 anni votate fdi o lega.
Se vi asterrete o voterete i partitini minori che otterranno 3 seggi in croce o non supereranno lo sbarramento poi non lamentatevi di chi governerà.
SEMPLICE


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se il CDX vincesse - come si prevede - con amplissimo margine e non riuscisse a durare segnerebbe la propria fine politica.


Che è poi quello che sogna Berlusconi.
Pensa come sarebbe soddisfatto il suo ego, se potesse considerarsi l’unico ad aver governato il Paese con un governo di CDX, con una maggioranza compatta e stabile.

Con un Milan che sta tornando a vincere senza di lui, ha bisogno di sfogare le sue frustrazioni altrove.


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se il CDX vincesse - come si prevede - con amplissimo margine e non riuscisse a durare segnerebbe la propria fine politica.


Lo farà cadere Forza Italia.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo farà cadere Forza Italia.



Può essere. Silvio, secondo me, non vuole come capo la Meloni.


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Può essere. Silvio, secondo me, non vuole come capo la Meloni.


Silvio vorrà comandare la maggioranza anche se prenderà il 10%  E' egocentrico allo stato puro.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha ancora in mente Draghi.



Ma perché non contestualizzate? Gli hanno chiesto se sarà lui ad essere premier in caso di vittoria di Forza Italia e lui, conscio chiaramente di non essere in condizione, ha (non) risposto così. 
Sarebbe divertente capire poi perché Forza Italia, dovrebbe scegliere di abbandonare un governo dove è decisiva, influente, media tra Lega e FDI ecc, per un governo di tutti dove non conta una ceppa.
Per altro, Berlusconi si sa che odia Draghi (ricambiato), e non è che ha fatto cadere il governo per poi tornarci eh? Forza Italia non ha mai fatto cadere governi di CDX e non ha il minimo interesse a farlo, e l'unica corrente che avrebbe potuto volerlo, quella di Carfagna ecc, è uscita, è rimasta solo una corrente molto a destra. Non a caso qui molti dentro FI danno Meloni premier scontata e mi dicono di essere contenti. E comunque, è abbastanza probabile una maggioranza Lega-FDI.
State tranquilli


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Può essere. Silvio, secondo me, non vuole come capo la Meloni.



E quindi Silvio non vorrebbe la Meloni, così per gioco, ma vorrebbe Draghi che nel 2011 ha complottato per farlo cadere, e di cui Silvio si è appena vendicato. 
È tutto molto chiaro


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo farà cadere Forza Italia.



Così, perché ti va di sparare su FI stamattina


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Così, perché ti va di sparare su FI stamattina


No, perché non ci vedo Berlusconi prendere ordini dalla Meloni, FI è il partito di destra più centrista, Lega e FDI sono più di destra. Teoricamente FI sarebbe da terzo polo. E' un po come nel 1994 quando il primo governo Berlusconi fù affossato dalla Lega Nord di Bossi. C'erano Forza Italia, Alleanza Nazionale, UDC e Lega Nord. Tre partiti moderati e uno di estrema destra, quello di estrema destra ha fatto cadere il Governo Berlusconi. Stessa cosa può capitare questa volta. Due partiti totalmente di Destra e uno più centrista. Se FI prende il 15% decide FI.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> No, perché non ci vedo Berlusconi prendere ordini dalla Meloni, FI è il partito di destra più centrista, Lega e FDI sono più di destra. Teoricamente FI sarebbe da terzo polo. E' un po come nel 1994 quando il primo governo Berlusconi fù affossato dalla Lega Nord di Bossi. C'erano Forza Italia, Alleanza Nazionale, UDC e Lega Nord. Tre partiti moderati e uno di estrema destra, quello di estrema destra ha fatto cadere il Governo Berlusconi. Stessa cosa può capitare questa volta. Due partiti totalmente di Destra e uno più centrista. Se FI prende il 15% decide FI.



FI il 15?? Forse il 5 eh!
Comunque, nel 1994, Alleanza Nazionale era molto più a destra della Lega, che con Bossi era pigliatutto.
La storia di Forza Italia moderata è abbastanza una leggenda, è un partito di destra conservatrice come gli altri, vedasi le posizioni su immigrazione, famiglia naturale ecc. Non prenderà ordini, si adatterà al risultato elettorale. Lo ha fatto già, diventando il braccio di Salvini


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> FI il 15?? Forse il 5 eh!
> Comunque, nel 1994, Alleanza Nazionale era molto più a destra della Lega, che con Bossi era pigliatutto.
> La storia di Forza Italia moderata è abbastanza una leggenda, è un partito di destra conservatrice come gli altri, vedasi le posizioni su immigrazione, famiglia naturale ecc. Non prenderà ordini, si adatterà al risultato elettorale. Lo ha fatto già, diventando il braccio di Salvini



Forza Italia è assolutamente più vicina a FDI che al terzo polo


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *FI il 15?? Forse il 5 eh!*
> Comunque, nel 1994, Alleanza Nazionale era molto più a destra della Lega, che con Bossi era pigliatutto.
> La storia di Forza Italia moderata è abbastanza una leggenda, è un partito di destra conservatrice come gli altri, vedasi le posizioni su immigrazione, famiglia naturale ecc. Non prenderà ordini, si adatterà al risultato elettorale. Lo ha fatto già, diventando il braccio di Salvini


Boh, alcuni sondaggi la danno tra il 12 e il 15. Alti al 10. Se Forza Italia prende il 5% vuol dire che FDI supera il 40% da sola. Altrimenti vince il CSX, secondo alcuni sondaggi il PD è il primo partito, invece il CDX la prima coalizione. Ma è tutto incerto non si capisce molto, ogni sondaggio dice la sua.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Boh, alcuni sondaggi la danno tra il 12 e il 15. Alti al 10. Se Forza Italia prende il 5% vuol dire che FDI supera il 40% da sola. Altrimenti vince il CSX, secondo alcuni sondaggi il PD è il primo partito, invece il CDX la prima coalizione. Ma è tutto incerto non si capisce molto, ogni sondaggio dice la sua.



Quali sondaggi? Nessun sondaggio la dà così in alto... Il più alto è tecne all'11, ma perché è commissionato da Mediaset... Calmo ahah


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quali sondaggi? Nessun sondaggio la dà così in alto... Il più alto è tecne all'11, ma perché è commissionato da Mediaset... Calmo ahah


Io della politica fiducia zero proprio, voto per senso civico il meno peggio. Ma questa potrebbe essere l'ultima volta, perché oramai credo zero proprio.  se non migliora la musica questa è l'ultima volta che voto.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io della politica fiducia zero proprio, voto per senso civico il meno peggio. Ma questa potrebbe essere l'ultima volta, perché oramai credo zero proprio.  se non migliora la musica questa è l'ultima volta che voto.



Abbi fede in Giorgia, vedrai


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Abbi fede in Giorgia, vedrai


*Voto lei proprio perché è l'unica che non ho votato oltre il M5S che non vedrà MAI il mio voto*. Se fallisce lei non ho più motivo di votare perché saranno tutti uguali. Ma una possibilità glie la voglio dare, voglio vederla al Governo come partito di maggioranza, sembra tosta, è sempre più o meno stata coerente rispetto alla Lega e FI. Vediamo se riesce a governare come partito a comando, fino a due anni fa era la ruota del carro del CDX perché prendeva 8/10%.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Agosto 2022)

Ho letto un po' i programmi vari. Da ammazzarsi dalle risate. Un paese che elude sistematicamente la realtà e si racconta ogni favola possibile pur di continuare a sognare


----------



## ARKANA (19 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se siete di sinistra e non volete che il centrodestra a trazione fdi e anche lega stravinca e governi 5 anni votate pd
> Se siete di destra e non volete che il centrosinistra a fortissima trazione pd vinca e governi 5 anni votate fdi o lega.
> Se vi asterrete o voterete i partitini minori che otterranno 3 seggi in croce o non supereranno lo sbarramento poi non lamentatevi di chi governerà.
> SEMPLICE


No, semplice non lo è dato che mi ritengo di sinistra ma il PD di sinistra (soprattutto di come la intendo io) non ha niente


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Salvini: Non vado in Russia da anni e non ho contatti. La Russia non influirà minimamente sul voto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Comunque è abbastanza emblematico che probabilmente il prossimo leader democraticamente eletto sarà del CDX, quando l'ultimo, Berlusconi, fu spodestato da un golpe a Cortina da ambienti PDini, sembra quasi un full circle... 

Mi ricordo ancora lo spauracchio dello spread, il boogeyman del 2011, adesso non se lo in*ula più nessuno, ma va? 

La vera variabile per me sarà quanto Mattarella vorrà remare contro la democrazia.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E quindi Silvio non vorrebbe la Meloni, così per gioco, ma vorrebbe Draghi che nel 2011 ha complottato per farlo cadere, e di cui Silvio si è appena vendicato.
> È tutto molto chiaro


Spero fossi ironico. La questione è molto semplice: te presteresti i soldi ad uno che li scialacqua in sciocchezze o una persona che onora i propri impegni? Non esiste nessun buono o cattivo in finanza, ma vigono poche e semplici regole di mercato. L’Italia era in difficoltà e per avere dei prestiti, giustamente, gli investitori chiedevano un rendimento alto.
Te lo dico molto chiaramente, anche se rimane un’opinione personale: se vincerà il centro destra, e attueranno davvero flat tax, condoni vari, quota 41, mille euro di pensione a tutti, ecc… succederà la stessa cosa del 2011. Aggiungici pure i problemi lato energia (stanno uscendo le prime storie di imprenditori con bollette quasi decuplicate, e saranno costretti a chiudere probabilmente). Ma non esisterà nessun attacco contro i cattivoni della destra, semplicemente gli investitori non si fideranno di un paese che sperpera le poche risorse in questi modi. E bisognerà correre ai ripari con un governo tecnico che rassicuri i mercati.
Secondo me non arriveranno all’estate prossima, ma ripeto, è una mia idea.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Spero fossi ironico. La questione è molto semplice: te presteresti i soldi ad uno che li scialacqua in sciocchezze o una persona che onora i propri impegni? Non esiste nessun buono o cattivo in finanza, ma vigono poche e semplici regole di mercato. L’Italia era in difficoltà e per avere dei prestiti, giustamente, gli investitori chiedevano un rendimento alto.
> Te lo dico molto chiaramente, anche se rimane un’opinione personale: se vincerà il centro destra, e attueranno davvero flat tax, condoni vari, quota 41, mille euro di pensione a tutti, ecc… succederà la stessa cosa del 2011. Aggiungici pure i problemi lato energia (stanno uscendo le prime storie di imprenditori con bollette quasi decuplicate, e saranno costretti a chiudere probabilmente). Ma non esisterà nessun attacco contro i cattivoni della destra, semplicemente gli investitori non si fideranno di un paese che sperpera le poche risorse in questi modi. E bisognerà correre ai ripari con un governo tecnico che rassicuri i mercati.
> Secondo me non arriveranno all’estate prossima, ma ripeto, è una mia idea.


Mah, gli investitori hanno detto ok a governi che regalavano soldi a caso (80€ o RdC), dipende solo e soltanto dall'allineamento politico. La Meloni è ben vista negli USA, basta e avanza. Il golpe del 2011 aveva come ultima motivazione quella economica, ma ultima proprio.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Mah, gli investitori hanno detto ok a governi che regalavano soldi a caso (80€ o RdC), dipende solo e soltanto dall'allineamento politico. La Meloni è ben vista negli USA, basta e avanza. *Il golpe del 2011 aveva come ultima motivazione quella economica, ma ultima proprio.*


Con Draghi siamo stati più in crisi di allora e non c'è stato alcun golpe da Bruxelles.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con Draghi siamo stati più in crisi di allora e non c'è stato alcun golpe da Bruxelles.


Con Draghi lo spread doppia abitualmente la soglia per cui ci raccontarono che la defenestrazione di Berlusconi era necessaria per la stabità del paese... 

È bello vedere che 11 anni dopo c'è chi ci crede ancora.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Mah, gli investitori hanno detto ok a governi che regalavano soldi a caso (80€ o RdC), dipende solo e soltanto dall'allineamento politico. La Meloni è ben vista negli USA, basta e avanza. Il golpe del 2011 aveva come ultima motivazione quella economica, ma ultima proprio.


questo è semplicemente falso


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> questo è semplicemente falso


Cosa? Che c'è stato un golpe o che diversi governi benvisti a Bruxelles han regalato soldi per fini elettorali?


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Agosto 2022)

Vedo che molti non tengono in considerazione un dato interessante, ovvero che al momento è molto più semplice la prospettiva che Meloni-Salvini raggiungano il 50% dei seggi da soli.
Basta una Meloni al 26% e una Lega al 16% circa.
Qualora dovesse mancargli qualcosina e Paragone dovesse entrare in parlamento, potrebbero trovarsi nella condizione di poter dare il foglio di via a Berlu in qualunque momento e fare una nuova maggioranza Salvini-Meloni-Paragone a trazione destra pura.
Avete TROPPA paura di Berlusconi, come sempre.
Avrà se va bene il 8-9% dei seggi.
Si parla di un cdx tra il 60 e il 65 circa.
fatevi due conti e rimettete nell'armadio lo spauracchio di Berlusconi, gli anni 2000 sono finiti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Cosa? Che c'è stato un golpe o che diversi governi benvisti a Bruxelles han regalato soldi per fini elettorali


c'è stato un "golpe" (se così lo vogliamo chiamare) perché quel pazzo squilibrato di Silvio ci stava mandando a ramengo, mi pare francamente assurdo che dopo 10 anni siamo ancora qui a discuterne.
ed è comunque falso che chi detiene titoli fondi le sue decisioni di investimento sulle simpatie politiche piuttosto che sulla redditività.
P.s. in Italia il regalare soldi è praticamente un "fatto istituzionale" a cui non si sottrae nessun governo nazionale o locale


----------



## Milanoide (19 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giggino o Bibitaro fugge dal suo collegio di Pomigliano d'arco e chiede il paracadute al PD (i sondaggi nella sua città natale non sono buoni e rischia di rimanere fuori dal parlamento).
> 
> Ora è in trattativa con il pd per ricevere il famoso paracadute e candidarsi in Toscana o in Emilia romagna


Zona lancio: Bibbiano.
Paracadute con apertura a contrappasso dantesco ed atterraggio sicuro.
Sacco di melma alla porta!
Via! Via! Via!


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Spero fossi ironico. La questione è molto semplice: te presteresti i soldi ad uno che li scialacqua in sciocchezze o una persona che onora i propri impegni? Non esiste nessun buono o cattivo in finanza, ma vigono poche e semplici regole di mercato. L’Italia era in difficoltà e per avere dei prestiti, giustamente, gli investitori chiedevano un rendimento alto.
> Te lo dico molto chiaramente, anche se rimane un’opinione personale: se vincerà il centro destra, e attueranno davvero flat tax, condoni vari, quota 41, mille euro di pensione a tutti, ecc… succederà la stessa cosa del 2011. Aggiungici pure i problemi lato energia (stanno uscendo le prime storie di imprenditori con bollette quasi decuplicate, e saranno costretti a chiudere probabilmente). Ma non esisterà nessun attacco contro i cattivoni della destra, semplicemente gli investitori non si fideranno di un paese che sperpera le poche risorse in questi modi. E bisognerà correre ai ripari con un governo tecnico che rassicuri i mercati.
> Secondo me non arriveranno all’estate prossima, ma ripeto, è una mia idea.


Che robe, mamma mia, pensa che col super € far saltare un governo non di sinistra appare davvero semplicissimo, chissà perché, chissà perché con il pd al governo c'è il liberi tutti mentre quando c'è stata la destra era tutto un vietato sforare, vietato fare debito, vietato non prendere dentro le risorse da mantenere.
Adesso ovviamente gli incapaci te li devi ciucciare perché l'organo europeo deve commissariare e controllare a pieno regime quello che è il partito prescelto, al 100% sottomesso, mentre una Meloni o una destra che stravince le elezioni non sarà al 100% pro sciocchezze o pro migranti e quindi una piccola percentuale sarà oscura e non controllabile, almeno inizialmente e su alcune questioni che poi serviranno ai piddini per agitare le acque.
L'Italia con l'€ ha scelto l'emergenza perenne, ha scelto i governi tecnici, ha scelto ciò che vediamo oggi e condiziona a pieno ciò che è il tessuto sociale ed economico del paese, ma senza sforzo, anzi, quasi seguendo una logica del tutto assurda e cioè prima l'Europa e noi che manteniamo in piedi il carrozzone.
Quindi mi chiedo, ma tra governi tecnici fallimentari come la fake moneta unica e piani economici per uscire dall'€ cosa cambia? a parte che la situazione sarà insostenibile lo stesso, non è questione di avere il tecnico, il tecnico arriva per distruggere ciò che rimane dell'economia non green diciamo, ciò che rimane della ristorazione e altre eccellenze italiane, green ragazzi significa distruggere un settore per puntare su altro, significa chiudere i cinema per finanziare le multinazionali, significherà chiudere magari i ristorantelli all'italiana, a conduzione familiare, che verranno mangiati dalla ristorazione di lusso, esclusiva, certo, i settori non verranno eliminati del tutto ma verrà favorita l'esclusività degli stessi, se sei esclusivo lavori, se non lo sei non sei green, chiudi, come? beh c'è la guerra, il covid, questo passa e questo deve spazzare via il "vecchio", ma sarà un nuovo esclusivo, una vita più costosa, il lavoro più duro, costi superiori che verranno normalizzati.. non ce la fai? chiudi, allora sì, ci vuole un tecnico e ci vuole l'€, così si può fare.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Quando leggo di gente che considera normale che un paese sovrano decida i governi sulla base del sistema finanziario, capisco che siamo alla frutta.

Io prendo i pop corn, intanto. Tanto la via del fallimento l’abbiamo imboccata da tempo, e non si torna indietro.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti non tengono in considerazione un dato interessante, ovvero che al momento è molto più semplice la prospettiva che Meloni-Salvini raggiungano il 50% dei seggi da soli.
> Basta una Meloni al 26% e una Lega al 16% circa.
> Qualora dovesse mancargli qualcosina e Paragone dovesse entrare in parlamento, potrebbero trovarsi nella condizione di poter dare il foglio di via a Berlu in qualunque momento e fare una nuova maggioranza Salvini-Meloni-Paragone a trazione destra pura.
> Avete TROPPA paura di Berlusconi, come sempre.
> ...


Magari! Sarebbe troppo bello una destra sovranista che ci mandi fuori dall'UE.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quando leggo di gente che considera normale che un paese sovrano decida i governi sulla base del sistema finanziario, capisco che siamo alla frutta.
> 
> Io prendo i pop corn, intanto. Tanto la via del fallimento l’abbiamo imboccata da tempo, e non si torna indietro.


Ma infatti non lo è, però la propaganda PD in 10 anni lo ha fatto credere ai più; anche perché per come è messa l'UE non è che possono minacciarci troppo, se affondiamo noi affonda tutto il carrozzone dopo che l'UK si è staccata. È il momento giusto per riposizionarci con gli americani, se ci dimostrassimo alleati affidabili, come penso stia facendo la Meloni nelle sue numerose visite in USA, loro hanno il potere di zittire Bruxelles, BCE, vattelapesca, anzi loro temono che diventiamo troppo vicini alla Germania, l'ultima volta è scoppiata la Second Guerra Mondiale...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2022)

*Renzi perde la causa contro Travaglio. L'ex premier aveva chiesto al direttore del Fatto Quotidiano ben 500.000 euro, per averlo definito "mitomane".*


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti non tengono in considerazione un dato interessante, ovvero che al momento è molto più semplice la prospettiva che Meloni-Salvini raggiungano il 50% dei seggi da soli.
> Basta una Meloni al 26% e una Lega al 16% circa.
> Qualora dovesse mancargli qualcosina e Paragone dovesse entrare in parlamento, potrebbero trovarsi nella condizione di poter dare il foglio di via a Berlu in qualunque momento e fare una nuova maggioranza Salvini-Meloni-Paragone a trazione destra pura.
> Avete TROPPA paura di Berlusconi, come sempre.
> ...



Perdonami, ma quello che dici avrebbe senso con un sistema proporzionale, non con il nostro. Non c'è nessuna possibilità numerica che FDI, Lega e Paragone siano autonomi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quando leggo di gente che considera normale che un paese sovrano decida i governi sulla base del sistema finanziario, capisco che siamo alla frutta.
> 
> Io prendo i pop corn, intanto. Tanto la via del fallimento l’abbiamo imboccata da tempo, e non si torna indietro.


siamo alla frutta da quando la gente ha iniziato a dare la colpa al neoliberismo in un paese in cui la più della metà del PIL è mediata dallo Stato.

Comunque non si tratta di scegliere i governi in base al sistema finanziario chiaramente, ma di assumersi le conseguenze delle scelte finanziarie dei governi che possono legittimamente far mutare decisioni di investimento a chi ti presta i soldi.

Se vedessi Governi che blaterano di uscire dall'euro, stampare moneta e aumentare le pensioni sarei il primo a disfarmi dei titoli di debito italiani.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2022)

Ecco, l'unica possibilità di dialogo con Renzi-Calenda è sulle riforme costituzionali. Lì sì, ne ha parlato anche Marcello Pera (candidato FDI).
Penso che se le saranno confermati i pronostici, con un cdx con una maggioranza sul 64%, li su federalismo e presidenzialismo su può dialogare col terzo polo (o se entrasse con Paragone), per raggiungere i 2/3 qualora mancasse poco per evitare il referendum.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma quello che dici avrebbe senso con un sistema proporzionale, non con il nostro. Non c'è nessuna possibilità numerica che FDI, Lega e Paragone siano autonomi.


È il contrario invece.
Devi considerare che il CDX vincerà quasi tutti gli uninominali.
Ergo un 25% della Meloni si traduce in un 25% al proporzionale, ma un 40% abbondante all'uninominale.
Fai lo stesso calcolo per un Salvini intorno al 15%...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> È il contrario invece.
> Devi considerare che il CDX vincerà quasi tutti gli uninominali.
> Ergo un 25% della Meloni si traduce in un 25% al proporzionale, ma un 40% abbondante all'uninominale.
> Fai lo stesso calcolo per un Salvini intorno al 15%...


E una Meloni al 35%?


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> siamo alla frutta da quando la gente ha iniziato a dare la colpa al neoliberismo in un paese in cui la più della metà del PIL è mediata dallo Stato.


Quindi il declino del capitalismo liberale occidentale che si sta vedendo da 40 anni a questa parte, con continue crisi finanziarie che distruggono il tessuto sociale, e che sono legate alla profonda ed errata deregolamentazione del mercato, che ha permesso al sistema finanziario di speculare senza precedenti sullo strato produttivo fino a distruggerlo depauperando il contribuente medio, lo vogliamo risolvere con un aumento della stessa deregolamentazione?

Praticamente curiamo un malato di cancro trapiantandogli un altro cancro. Poi però il paziente muore, ma la colpa sarà sicuramente del chirurgo che non usava il bisturi correttamente.



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Comunque non si tratta di scegliere i governi in base al sistema finanziario chiaramente, ma di assumersi le conseguenze delle scelte finanziarie dei governi che possono legittimamente far mutare decisioni di investimento a chi ti presta i soldi.
> 
> Se vedessi Governi che blaterano di uscire dall'euro, stampare moneta e aumentare le pensioni sarei il primo a disfarmi dei titoli di debito italiani.


Che in sostanza, giusto per parlare in maniera semplice, vuol dire: sei libero di fare come ti pare sulla carta, ma se non fai come ti dico io ti ricatto con i tassi di interesse e ti riporto sul binario a me più congeniale.


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quando leggo di gente che considera normale che un paese sovrano decida i governi sulla base del sistema finanziario, capisco che siamo alla frutta.
> 
> Io prendo i pop corn, intanto. Tanto la via del fallimento l’abbiamo imboccata da tempo, e non si torna indietro.


E chissene fotte caro Sam, tanto bastano i tecnici e la considerazione che i super bigs hanno del manichino messo lì da loro al momento giusto.
Così sì che ne stiamo uscendo, è una meravigliosa crescita verso il collasso, piccoli vivacchiamenti e agli italiani basta questo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E chissene fotte caro Sam, tanto bastano i tecnici e la considerazione che i super bigs hanno del manichino messo lì da loro al momento giusto.
> Così sì che ne stiamo uscendo, è una meravigliosa crescita verso il collasso, piccoli vivacchiamenti e agli italiani basta questo.


Se vince il CDX questo è il momento storico perfetto per riposizionarsi con gli americani e sparare qualche dito medio a Bruxelles, mai così debole, cosa impossibile col PD e/o coi servi dei cinesi del M5S.


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E chissene fotte caro Sam, tanto bastano i tecnici e la considerazione che i super bigs hanno del manichino messo lì da loro al momento giusto.
> Così sì che ne stiamo uscendo, è una meravigliosa crescita verso il collasso, piccoli vivacchiamenti e agli italiani basta questo.


Ovvio, e la considerazione che avevano di Draghi era assolutamente legata al suo dottorato di ricerca, mica per i suoi trascorsi in Goldman Sachs, nella BCE e nelle sue responsabilità nella crisi greca, che ha portato tanti soldi nelle mani di chi sulla pelle delle persone ci ha speculato.

Scemo io che ero convinto che quella di Dumbo fosse una favola. A quanto pare, gli elefanti volano davvero.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> In quel caso il San Giorgio sarebbe riferito ad Almirante.


Eh, eh! Il nome di questa nuova entità sovrana viene da un fantasioso ex servitore dello Stato (ufficiale GdF) che voleva dare rifugio ai beni dei suoi, ehmm, clienti, diciamo così.

Qualche giorno fa sul CdS c'era un articolo di costume sul Ferragosto in un Autogrill.
Fra come eravamo e come siamo, si ricordava quella volta che Giorgio Almirante si fermò in un Autogrill. Il personale, dopo averlo riconosciuto, si rifiutò di servirlo.
Elogi sperticati da tutta Italia.
Almirante proseguì e completò il pasto in un altro Autogrill. (E sporse denuncia).

Si rifletteva che oggi non accadrebbe e che anzi, molta gente incattivita voterà senza problemi l'allieva del fu delfino.


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se vince il CDX questo è il momento storico perfetto per riposizionarsi con gli americani e sparare qualche dito medio a Bruxelles, mai così debole, cosa impossibile col PD e/o coi servi dei cinesi del M5S.


A me basterebbe che la destra rimanesse destra su alcuni punti che non piacciono a Bruxelles ma sono il pane della Meloni e co, passare dall'avere un governo di fantocci commissariato al 100% nel momento dell'emergenza (prevista) ad avere un governo di destra, con la maggioranza dei seggi, che non transige su alcuni aspetti fondamentali della propria propaganda sociale, sì non c'è solo la finanza, quindi immigrazione clandestina e tutela degli interessi nazionali in un contesto storico in cui non si dovrebbe guardare in faccia a nessuno.
Poi dipende da come verrà gestito il punto di contatto, come si risponderà ai primi "consigli", come li chiamava il ceffo keynesiano, della buona Ue, ma se ci sarà apertura su concetti come green pass, immigrazione, diciamo una debolezza nell'esecutivo, lo si vedrà subito.
Per me alla Meloni basterà essere coerente, pur sbagliando, ci mancherebbe, ma coerente, sarebbe il passo in avanti più grande e un deciso cambio di rotta rispetto a ciò che, "tecnicamente", abbiamo visto nel periodo emergenziale in cui il governo tecnico è stato imposto per mettere l'Italia nella condizione di non poter uscire da certi dogmi europei, quindi catene, pnrr, big mes, l'Italia è un paese che deve rimanere sulla linea di galleggiamento perché se rimane lì è più semplice decidere quando e come ficcare sott'acqua la testa, se invece decidesse di tornare a riva il bestione potrebbe scappare e prendere una via diversa da ciò che abbiamo visto, quindi quando ci verrà imposto lo sbarco di 1000 clandestini e lo vedremo come qualcosa di tragico forse alcuni concetti, piddini, del prendiamoli dentro tutti, finiranno di avere senso, perché non saranno più la normalità; ovviamente non si risolverà nulla in pochi mesi eh, ma io mi aspetto coerenza e polso, la sinistra e l'Ue faranno in modo che il governo cada entro i primi 6 mesi per fare in modo che una certa normalità, cioè la destra al potere, non diventi la normalità di tutti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi il declino del capitalismo liberale occidentale che si sta vedendo da 40 anni a questa parte, con continue crisi finanziarie che distruggono il tessuto sociale, e che sono legate alla profonda ed errata deregolamentazione del mercato, che ha permesso al sistema finanziario di speculare senza precedenti sullo strato produttivo fino a distruggerlo depauperando il contribuente medio, lo vogliamo risolvere con un aumento della stessa deregolamentazione?
> 
> Praticamente curiamo un malato di cancro trapiantandogli un altro cancro. Poi però il paziente muore, ma la colpa sarà sicuramente del chirurgo che non usava il bisturi correttamente.
> 
> ...


1) In Italia non si è mai visto liberismo neppure col binocolo, quanto alla "crisi del capitalismo" potremmo discuterne ore ma di certo la soluzione non è autarchia e protezionismo.

2) No in sostanza vuol dire che nessuno presta soldi a debitori inaffidabili. Te sei libero di suicidarti finanziariamente ma ne paghi le conseguenze nei confronti di chi ti presta i soldi. Il quale semlicemente non te li presterà più.


----------



## Sam (19 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> 1) In Italia non si è mai visto liberismo neppure col binocolo, quanto alla "crisi del capitalismo" potremmo discuterne ore ma di certo la soluzione non è autarchia e protezionismo.


Quindi l’intera svendita del settore produttivo, che viene venduta come “liberalizzazione”, è una politica sovranista adesso?



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> 2) No in sostanza vuol dire che nessuno presta soldi a debitori inaffidabili. Te sei libero di suicidarti finanziariamente ma ne paghi le conseguenze nei confronti di chi ti presta i soldi. Il quale semlicemente non te li presterà più.


Definisci inaffidabile, per favore, perché a casa mia inaffidabile è chi non paga i debiti, non chi persegue una politica economica e produttiva non conforme alla mia visione delle cose.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Agosto 2022)

Letta: Meloni premier farebbe felici Trump, Putin e Orban.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Meloni premier farebbe felici Trump, Putin e Orban.



Evitiamo facili battute, và.


----------



## Rudi84 (19 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Evitiamo facili battute, và.


Subito non l'avevo capita


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Scontro tra Meloni e Letta: la prima: Screditi l’Italia. Il segretario del PD a alla Meloni: Proponi follie.​


----------



## Sam (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scontro tra Meloni e Letta: la prima: Screditi l’Italia. Il segretario del PD a alla Meloni: Proponi follie.​


Il primo tra i due che chiude la lite con “adesso glielo dico alla maestra” giuro che lo voto.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2022)

*12 settembre confronto tra Enrico Letta e Giorgia Meloni sul sito del Corriere della Sera moderato da Luciano Fontana. 22 settembre, in prima serata su Rai 1, speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa dove ci sarà il confronto tv tra il segretario PD e la leader di Fratelli d'Italia.*


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *12 settembre confronto tra Enrico Letta e Giorgia Meloni sul sito del Corriere della Sera moderato da Luciano Fontana. 22 settembre, in prima serata su Rai 1, speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa dove ci sarà il confronto tv tra il segretario PD e la leader di Fratelli d'Italia.*



Giorgia distruggilo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *12 settembre confronto tra Enrico Letta e Giorgia Meloni sul sito del Corriere della Sera moderato da Luciano Fontana. 22 settembre, in prima serata su Rai 1, speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa dove ci sarà il confronto tv tra il segretario PD e la leader di Fratelli d'Italia.*


Finalmente due "leader" che hanno almeno il "coraggio" di andare contro. Non succedeva, se non sbaglio, dai tempi di Berlusconi e Prodi. Cinque anni fa, una roba penosa con Di Maio, Renzi e Berlusconi che per paura decisero di fare il comizio da Vespa uno alla volta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Scontro tra Meloni e Letta: la prima: Screditi l’Italia. Il segretario del PD a alla Meloni: Proponi follie.​



Lui invece regalando la "dote", i famosi 10.000€ ai 18enni,non propone follie,nono...
Con il ddl zan,immigrazione clandestina selvaggia,salario minimo (dove si è già contraddetto una decina di volte in 3 giorni),la restituzione di un mese di stipendio (    ),beh,queste si che sono proposte con la P maiuscola.

Stai sereno Letta,e vattene a fanC


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *12 settembre confronto tra Enrico Letta e Giorgia Meloni sul sito del Corriere della Sera moderato da Luciano Fontana. 22 settembre, in prima serata su Rai 1, speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa dove ci sarà il confronto tv tra il segretario PD e la leader di Fratelli d'Italia.*


.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda protesta, e chiede un dibattito a 4 e non a 2, con anche lui e Conte *


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Calenda protesta, e chiede un dibattito a 4 e non a 2, con anche lui e Conte *


Speriamo che non lo accontentino, altrimenti faranno l'intervista uno ciascuno. Calenda non ha gli attributi per un confronto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Calenda protesta, e chiede un dibattito a 4 e non a 2, con anche lui e Conte *



Eh no Bomba 2, tu devi fare il confronto con il Berlusca moderato da Minzolini, come avevi promesso con il petto gonfiato


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Calenda protesta, e chiede un dibattito a 4 e non a 2, con anche lui e Conte *




Certo. Deve scegliere con chi allearsi dopo


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Calenda protesta, e chiede un dibattito a 4 e non a 2, con anche lui e Conte *


a che serve il confronto con ste mezze calzette? che poi sarebbero 3 PD contro 1


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Lui invece regalando la "dote", i famosi 10.000€ ai 18enni,non propone follie,nono...*
> Con il ddl zan,immigrazione clandestina selvaggia,salario minimo (dove si è già contraddetto una decina di volte in 3 giorni),la restituzione di un mese di stipendio (    ),beh,queste si che sono proposte con la P maiuscola.
> 
> Stai sereno Letta,e vattene a fanC




Peccato che non ho più 18 anni


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il primo tra i due che chiude la lite con “adesso glielo dico alla maestra” giuro che lo voto.



Secondo me stanno cercando la maestra.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me stanno cercando la maestra.


c'è la Azzolina in caso


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è la Azzolina in caso




Io opterei per la Boschi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Gli industriali: Dai partiti solo slogan, energia e lavoro ignorati.​


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *12 settembre confronto tra Enrico Letta e Giorgia Meloni sul sito del Corriere della Sera moderato da Luciano Fontana. 22 settembre, in prima serata su Rai 1, speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa dove ci sarà il confronto tv tra il segretario PD e la leader di Fratelli d'Italia.*



Questo è pazzo. Basta un bimbo dell'asilo per disintegrarlo.

Ci penseranno i moderatori a dirigere sapientemente la discussione. Figurati, Vespa.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo è pazzo. Basta un bimbo dell'asilo per disintegrarlo.
> 
> Ci penseranno i moderatori a dirigere sapientemente la discussione. Figurati, Vespa.



Vespa è di CDX


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vespa è di CDX



Vespa è di chi vince o comunque è favorito


----------



## sunburn (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se il CDX vincesse - come si prevede - con amplissimo margine e non riuscisse a durare segnerebbe la propria fine politica.


La pietra tombale su qualunque possibilità di reale e duratura governabilità è stata messa con la riduzione del numero dei parlamentari: un conto è, per esempio, il 55% dei seggi su 315 e 630 che sulla carta(molto sulla carta nel nostro caso) garantiva un certo margine, tutt’altra storia il 55% dei seggi su 200 e 400. E se consideri che neanche prima i governi duravano, immagina ora… I governi saranno ancor più ostaggio delle minoranze interne alle forze che li sostengono.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo è pazzo. Basta un bimbo dell'asilo per disintegrarlo.
> 
> Ci penseranno i moderatori a dirigere sapientemente la discussione. Figurati, Vespa.







occasione per la promozione


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Letta su Draghi: Buttato giù mentre tagliava le tasse sul lavoro.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta su Draghi: Buttato giù mentre tagliava le tasse sul lavoro.​


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vespa è di CDX



Vespa è di CDX come lo era Agnelli.


----------



## Sam (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta su Draghi: Buttato giù mentre tagliava le tasse sul lavoro.​


Sì sì, l’hanno buttato giù mentre avvicinava la forbice al nastrino. L’ho visto io!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta su Draghi: Buttato giù mentre tagliava le tasse sul lavoro.​


È durato anche troppo, governo anti-democratico ed espressione di volontà anti-italiane, lo schifo supremo. Poi Draghi è competente e sa quello che fa, però non è certo un patriota...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Renzi: Rai non faccia scherzi, il confronto tv deve essere a 4.


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Rai non faccia scherzi, il confronto tv deve essere a 4.


Perché non a 6 allora, aggiungiamo Salvini e Silvio  anche perché in 4 sarebbe tutti contro la Meloni (come vogliono ).


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perché non a 6 allora, aggiungiamo Salvini e Silvio  anche perché in 4 sarebbe tutti contro la Meloni (come vogliono ).



Ma così aggiungi pure Silvio e Matteo contro la povera Giorgia


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *12 settembre confronto tra Enrico Letta e Giorgia Meloni sul sito del Corriere della Sera moderato da Luciano Fontana. 22 settembre, in prima serata su Rai 1, speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa dove ci sarà il confronto tv tra il segretario PD e la leader di Fratelli d'Italia.*


Fossi nella Meloni non lo farei... 

Chi "vince" il confronto ce lo "spiegheranno" i giornali il giorno dopo e sapendo che quasi tutti questi - anche quelli che si autoproclamano imparziali - sono appecorati al Pd, non ho dubbi sui titoloni "letta prevale", "meloni incespica", "leader del Pd trionfa" o robacce del genere...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Fossi nella Meloni non lo farei...
> 
> Chi "vince" il confronto ce lo "spiegheranno" i giornali il giorno dopo e sapendo che quasi tutti questi - anche quelli che si autoproclamano imparziali - sono appecorati al Pd, non ho dubbi sui titoloni "letta prevale", "meloni incespica", "leader del Pd trionfa" o robacce del genere...



Le critiche arriveranno comunque ma, per me, se si sottraesse sarebbe peggio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Di Maio: Con destra sfascia-conti l'Italia rischia il default.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Fossi nella Meloni non lo farei...
> 
> Chi "vince" il confronto ce lo "spiegheranno" i giornali il giorno dopo e sapendo che quasi tutti questi - anche quelli che si autoproclamano imparziali - sono appecorati al Pd, non ho dubbi sui titoloni "letta prevale", "meloni incespica", "leader del Pd trionfa" o robacce del genere...


I confronti non hanno mai influenzato l'elettorato, suvvia. A guadagnarci sono i canali televisivi. Porta a Porta farà il botto di ascolti, visto che sarà, dopo più di dieci anni, il primo confronto tra leader pre-elezioni.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: Con destra sfascia-conti l'Italia rischia il default.


I conti a vendere le bibite al San Paolo lui si sa fare invece...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: Con destra sfascia-conti l'Italia rischia il default.



Ha ragione Giggino.
Non serve la Laurea in economia.
Ma confido sul fatto che all' atto pratico poi non applicheranno in toto alcune idee abbstanza idiote.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> I conti a vendere le bibite al San Paolo lui si sa fare invece...



Calma, ora è uno statista


----------



## Rudi84 (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calma, ora è uno statista


Ricordiamoci che è l'uomo che ha abolito la povertà in Itaglia con il reddito di cittadinza


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che è l'uomo che ha abolito la povertà in Itaglia con il reddito di cittadinza



Certo. Ha abolito la povertà per portare la miseria.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Giggino.
> Non serve la Laurea in economia.
> Ma confido sul fatto che all' atto pratico poi non applicheranno in toto alcune idee abbstanza idiote.


Se venissero applicati alla lettera i programmi della destra e del PD falliremmo nel giro di due mesi. Ergo sono solo chiacchiere


----------



## sunburn (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Giggino.
> Non serve la Laurea in economia.
> Ma confido sul fatto che all' atto pratico poi non applicheranno in toto alcune idee abbstanza idiote.


Perdonami pazzo, ma come si fa a votare qualcuno(a prescindere da chi) già sapendo che non farà quello che promette e, addirittura, auspicando NON faccia quello che ha promesso?  
Così davvero non se ne uscirà mai.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami pazzo, ma come si fa a votare qualcuno(a prescindere da chi) già sapendo che non farà quello che promette e, addirittura, auspicando NON faccia quello che ha promesso?
> Così davvero non se ne uscirà mai.


Perché siamo un paese di vittimisti particolarmente adusi a raccontarsi favole e credere a bugie e promesse impossibili


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami pazzo, ma come si fa a votare qualcuno(a prescindere da chi) già sapendo che non farà quello che promette e, addirittura, auspicando NON faccia quello che ha promesso?
> Così davvero non se ne uscirà mai.



Alla fine si vota quello che, per ciascuno, ha raccontato meno balle.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *12 settembre confronto tra Enrico Letta e Giorgia Meloni sul sito del Corriere della Sera moderato da Luciano Fontana. 22 settembre, in prima serata su Rai 1, speciale di Porta a Porta condotto da Bruno Vespa dove ci sarà il confronto tv tra il segretario PD e la leader di Fratelli d'Italia.*


tipo lo scontro diretto alla penultima giornata con le squadre a pari punti?
io avevo già deciso di non votare ma quando leggo ciò che dice letta mi vien voglia di votare, naturalmente contro di lui.
voterei anche mussolini.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Fossi nella Meloni non lo farei...
> 
> Chi "vince" il confronto ce lo "spiegheranno" i giornali il giorno dopo e sapendo che quasi tutti questi - anche quelli che si autoproclamano imparziali - sono appecorati al Pd, non ho dubbi sui titoloni "letta prevale", "meloni incespica", "leader del Pd trionfa" o robacce del genere...


No. Stavolta no. Il confronto è il 22 sera. I primi commenti ci saranno il 23. A mezzanotte del 23 (ciò quando inizia il 24 settembre) inizia il silenzio elettorale. Non hanno nemmeno il tempo. 

Ps. Tu passi a FDI o resti alla Lega, caro compagno cattolico tradizionalista?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami pazzo, ma come si fa a votare qualcuno(a prescindere da chi) già sapendo che non farà quello che promette e, addirittura, auspicando NON faccia quello che ha promesso?
> Così davvero non se ne uscirà mai.


Per non avere ulteriori danni è necessario che non vinca il PD, quindi deve vincere il CDX , che però non deve combinare nulla per non creare danni ulteriori


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tipo lo scontro diretto alla penultima giornata con le squadre a pari punti?
> io avevo già deciso di non votare ma quando leggo ciò che dice letta mi vien voglia di votare, naturalmente contro di lui.
> voterei anche mussolini.



Ma certo che devi votare, e devi votare FDI.
Astensione=un voto al PD


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Giggino.
> Non serve la Laurea in economia.
> Ma confido sul fatto che all' atto pratico poi non applicheranno in toto alcune idee abbstanza idiote.


quali idee?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma certo che devi votare, e devi votare FDI.
> Astensione=un voto al PD


Astensione=Astensione
un voto al PD=un voto al PD


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Astensione=Astensione
> un voto al PD=un voto al PD


No!
Vi lamentate perché il CDX fa inciuci poi e il PD governa sempre. Ma che deve fare se non ha la maggioranza? Astenersi significa rendere più complicata una maggioranza di CDX e dunque più facile il ritorno del pd al governo.
Il PD ci sguazza nell'astensione


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami pazzo, ma come si fa a votare qualcuno(a prescindere da chi) già sapendo che non farà quello che promette e, addirittura, auspicando NON faccia quello che ha promesso?
> Così davvero non se ne uscirà mai.



Perché te l' ho detto, secondo me serve un Governo di destra in Italia per placare gli animi, altrimenti sarà sempre un latrare "ha stato il PDihihih1!+1"
Cosi potremo andare avanti.

Tanto con Letta non è che ci perdiamo chissà che statista.
Comunque la Meloni non mi sembra del tutto idiota, voglio credere che quando sarà poi con le responsabilità sulle spalle cambi alcune idee, penso possa farlo.

Certo, fosse Salvini il candidato di destra, non ti direi sicuramente queste cose, anzi andrei in giro con il tatuaggio "vota PD" sotto il faccione di Enrico il sereno


----------



## vota DC (20 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta: Meloni premier farebbe felici Trump, Putin e Orban.


Cioè un democratico vecchio stile (seguace di Bill Clinton poi uscito per la deriva del partito), un comunista del Kgb e un allievo del vecchio Soros (quello anni 90 prima che si bevesse il cervello con le primavere arabe e rivoluzioni varie). Per piacere a tutti deve essere più multiforme di Ulisse.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quali idee?



Togliere tasse tanto per dire di averle tolte, alla caxxo di cane.
Stare nell'euro ma sempre con quel velo di minaccia che sarebbe meglio senza.
Far credere alla gente che se togli le tasse l'economia migliora a lungo termine.
La flat tax che ammazzerà del tutto la classe media.

Tutte le facilonerie di Salvini e gente varia, ormai dovresti saperle a memoria!

L' ho scritto talmente tante volte che ormai il mio cellulare lo suggerisce in automatico: qualsiasi scelta politica o economica facilmente comprensibile anche al più ignorante degli ignoranti, è per forza fatta da un politico che è stupido oppure ti sta raggirando.
Una delle due, sempre.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No. Stavolta no. Il confronto è il 22 sera. I primi commenti ci saranno il 23. A mezzanotte del 23 (ciò quando inizia il 24 settembre) inizia il silenzio elettorale. Non hanno nemmeno il tempo.
> 
> Ps. Tu passi a FDI o resti alla Lega, caro compagno cattolico tradizionalista?



Devo dire che Giorgina attualmente mi intriga...

Certo che - se il centrodestra avrà la maggioranza assoluta (spero) e non combinerà nulla (neanche quella parte di magistratura politicizzata piddina potrebbe far nulla di fronte ad una legge costituzionale) - la prossima volta credo che andrò ad ingrossare le file dell'astensione...


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Devo dire che Giorgina attualmente mi intriga...
> 
> Certo che - se il centrodestra avrà la maggioranza assoluta (spero) e non combinerà nulla (neanche quella parte di magistratura politicizzata piddina potrebbe far nulla di fronte ad una legge costituzionale) - la prossima volta credo che andrò ad ingrossare le file dell'astensione...



Per questo bisogna votare. Serve una maggioranza larghissima. (2/3 difficile ma chissà)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perché non a 6 allora, aggiungiamo Salvini e Silvio  anche perché in 4 sarebbe tutti contro la Meloni (come vogliono ).


una royal rumble praticamente


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma certo che devi votare, e devi votare FDI.
> Astensione=un voto al PD


Sei praticamente un megafono di FDI


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché te l' ho detto, secondo me serve un Governo di destra in Italia per placare gli animi, altrimenti sarà sempre un latrare "ha stato il PDihihih1!+1"
> Cosi potremo andare avanti.
> 
> Tanto con Letta non è che ci perdiamo chissà che statista.
> ...


il problema non è la meloni ma il resto della combriccola, i vari la russa, crosetto ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Astensione=Astensione
> un voto al PD=un voto al PD



In una repubblica normale sì, nella nostra no


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema non è la meloni ma il resto della combriccola, i vari la russa, crosetto ...



Crosetto non è male, ha lavorato, ha fatto cose... sa cosa è la vita e non gli ho mai sentito parlare di soluzioni facili a problemi complessi, ergo è uno che sa come gira il mondo e non circonviene gli incapaci.

La Russa è ormai una mummia, lo tengono li come il nonno.

Comunque capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma tanto gli avversari politici non è che hanno fuoriclasse eh


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

Questo sono io, ogni volta che sento un politico dire che basta abbassare fortemente le tasse per risolvere i problemi:


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Crosetto non è male, ha lavorato, ha fatto cose... sa cosa è la vita e non gli ho mai sentito parlare di soluzioni facili a problemi complessi, ergo è uno che sa come gira il mondo e non circonviene gli incapaci.
> 
> La Russa è ormai una mummia, lo tengono li come il nonno.
> 
> Comunque capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma tanto gli avversari politici non è che hanno fuoriclasse eh


crosetto non è male? se crosetto non è male non oso immaginare gli altri ritenuti piu scarsi di lui, ti dico solo che crosetto qualche giorno fa ha detto "in italia 4 operatori telefonici sono troppi"  questi come programma politico hanno in mente il ritorno alla sip


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> crosetto non è male? se crosetto non è male non oso immaginare gli altri ritenuti piu scarsi di lui, ti dico solo che crosetto qualche giorno fa ha detto "in italia 4 operatori telefonici sono troppi"  questi come programma politico hanno in mente il ritorno alla sip



Dovrei capire che si intende, come ha argomentato.

Ci sono settori fondamentali dove c' è monopolio naturale, vedi la Terna.

Bisogna capire che motivazioni ha dato e a cosa si riferiva precisamente


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dovrei capire che si intende, come ha argomentato.
> 
> Ci sono settori fondamentali dove c' è monopolio naturale, vedi la Terna.
> 
> Bisogna capire che motivazioni ha dato e a cosa si riferiva precisamente


è la loro visione politica, basta andarsi a leggere il loro psuedo programma politico, di quanto era bella l'italia con la sip, il negozietto del pizzicagnolo sottocasa ecc


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sei praticamente un megafono di FDI



Se candidano Massimo Gandolfini faccio la tessera


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è la loro visione politica, basta andarsi a leggere il loro psuedo programma politico, di quanto era bella l'italia con la sip, il negozietto del pizzicagnolo sottocasa ecc



Un conto sono le infrastrutture portanti di un paese.

Un conto è il negozietto sotto casa, quello lo sistemerà il mercato, la vita è cosi.

Ci lamentiamo della vita che costa cara, e al contempo vorremmo i negozietti piccoli e cari.

Che siamo in sottofondo sempre un pò malati di mente, è italianissimo.

Anche se torni alla lira o esci dalla UE 
non è che il negozietto di Carmela diventa più competitivo del grande ipermercato.
È solo effetto nostalgia

Il negozietto sotto casa andava quando le donne non avevano nemmeno la patente, mica andavano li perché conveniva o per bontà come lo si vuole spesso far passare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è la loro visione politica, basta andarsi a leggere il loro psuedo programma politico, di quanto era bella l'italia con la sip, il negozietto del pizzicagnolo sottocasa ecc



Li descrivi come una macchina del tempo (monodirezionale).
Magari, ci faccio un giro


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Sul confronto in Tv tra Letta e Meloni previsto per il 22 settembre le critiche di Calenda e Renzi. Da Porta a Porta la replica: Abbiamo invitato tutti.​


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Togliere tasse tanto per dire di averle tolte, alla caxxo di cane.
> Stare nell'euro ma sempre con quel velo di minaccia che sarebbe meglio senza.
> Far credere alla gente che se togli le tasse l'economia migliora a lungo termine.
> La flat tax che ammazzerà del tutto la classe media.
> ...


purtroppo (o per fortuna) conosco pochissimo dei programmi di governo. 
a cosa serve conoscerli che tanto non li attuano mai?
c'è poco da calare le tasse, siamo pieni di debiti. bisognerebbe farle pagare piuttosto.
io guardo solo al votare il meno disonesto e che predilige la qualità della vita degli italiani, ossia chi mi dice che blocca l'immigrazione.
ma tanto non lo fa nessuno e poi è troppo tardi ormai.
le cose da fare sono fattibili m nessuno vuole farle.


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2022)

A prescindere da tutto, mi piacerebbe capire cosa frulla nella testa di chi vota un qualunque partito del CDS. Per carità, non dico che bisogna vantarsi di votare teste del calibro di Salvini o di Silvione 90enne, anzi, ma davvero non me ne capacito. Uno che vota per il blocco di Sinistra, quindi per il PD (non giriamoci attorno), esattamente, cosa si aspetta che cambi nel nostro paese? Senza ironia, davvero. Sono il primo a temere (per non dire altro) che la Destra non combinerà comunque una mazza...ma perseverare mi sembra contro la ragione umana


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutto, mi piacerebbe capire cosa frulla nella testa di chi vota un qualunque partito del CDS. Per carità, non dico che bisogna vantarsi di votare teste del calibro di Salvini o di Silvione 90enne, anzi, ma davvero non me ne capacito. Uno che vota per il blocco di Sinistra, quindi per il PD (non giriamoci attorno), esattamente, cosa si aspetta che cambi nel nostro paese? Senza ironia, davvero. Sono il primo a temere (per non dire altro) che la Destra non combinerà comunque una mazza...ma perseverare mi sembra contro la ragione umana


Una percentuale importante vota PD per "anti", il resto per abitudine ereditaria. Come fai se no a votare Letta...


----------



## marcus1577 (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Una percentuale importante vota PD per "anti", il resto per abitudine ereditaria. Come fai se no a votare Letta...


Condivido ma come si fa????


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

Lotito verso uninominale per il Senato in Molise con il CD.​


----------



## Milanoide (20 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per non avere ulteriori danni è necessario che non vinca il PD, quindi deve vincere il CDX , che però non deve combinare nulla per non creare danni ulteriori


Ciro Immobile Dittatore!


----------



## Sam (20 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Togliere tasse tanto per dire di averle tolte, alla caxxo di cane.
> Stare nell'euro ma sempre con quel velo di minaccia che sarebbe meglio senza.
> Far credere alla gente che se togli le tasse l'economia migliora a lungo termine.
> La flat tax che ammazzerà del tutto la classe media.
> ...


L’economia non è così difficile come lo si fa credere alle persone, con professoroni stile Mario Monti, che fanno scendere le lacrimucce ai loro ministri mentre varano leggi buttando in mezzo alla strada intere famiglie, con una nonchalance senza precedenti legata al fatto che tanto i loro figli li mandano alla scuola privata avendo il reddito al sicuro.
Se prendi una pensionata che non arriva a fine mese e che Dio solo sa come fa quadrare i conti, te la può insegnare meglio di qualche pseudo-bocconiano neoliberista, che l’unica parola che conosce è privatizzazione senza criterio.

D’altronde solo un idiota o uno in malafede potrebbe (ancora) pensare che i tagli alla spesa, l’austerità e il disinvestimento riducano il debito.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’economia non è così difficile come lo si fa credere alle persone, con professoroni stile Mario Monti, che fanno scendere le lacrimucce ai loro ministri mentre varano leggi buttando in mezzo alla strada intere famiglie, con una nonchalance senza precedenti legata al fatto che tanto i loro figli li mandano alla scuola privata avendo il reddito al sicuro.
> Se prendi una pensionata che non arriva a fine mese e che Dio solo sa come fa quadrare i conti, te la può insegnare meglio di qualche pseudo-bocconiano neoliberista, che l’unica parola che conosce è privatizzazione senza criterio.
> 
> D’altronde solo un idiota o uno in malafede potrebbe (ancora) pensare che i tagli alla spesa, l’austerità e il disinvestimento riducano il debito.



Invece è difficilissimo 
L' italiano medio capisce solo due cose di economia: 
- poche tasse
- soldi in tasca

Bene, fino qui come hai detto tu, è facilissimo.

La questione difficile è arrivare a questo punto, e la ricetta non può che essere complicata, o comunque poco comprensibile a chi non approfondisce.

La ricetta non può che essere appunto complicata, eccellere in qualunque cosa è difficile per definizione.

Tra l' altro noto continuamente, che la parola debito pubblico viene usate si e no 2 volte al mese sui social in generale.
È evidente segno di ignoranza, permettimi, sono abbastanza sicuro che la gente nemmeno si immagina quanto ci costa questo enorme debito.

Fosse "cosi facile" avere un economia fiorente, non spiegherebbe come la maggior parte del pianeta stia comunque peggio di noi.

Ci vuole lungimiranza, investimenti nei settori giusti, tecnologia, abilità, infrastrutture.

Non bisogna aumentare i debiti, non sprecare i soldi in malmodo, combattere evasori e affaristi, insomma tante cose che si fanno con mosse e scelte che magari all' eletore medio all'inizio nemmeno dicono nulla.

Come ho già detto, è il lavoro nell' ombra che può cambiare le cose, non le sparate semplicistiche di tanti politici

È inutile che vieni a dirmi "abbassiamo le tasse"

Voglio sapere come

Facendo ancora più debiti?
Tagliando servizi?
Tagliando la sanità?
Tagliando la scuola?
Diminuendo gli sprechi?

Oppure aumentando le esportazioni o la produttività?

Facile dire abbassiamo le tasse, vorrei una volta tanto capire come si fa tecnicamente, non a chiacchiere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *L’economia non è così difficile come lo si fa credere alle persone, *con professoroni stile Mario Monti, che fanno scendere le lacrimucce ai loro ministri mentre varano leggi buttando in mezzo alla strada intere famiglie, con una nonchalance senza precedenti legata al fatto che tanto i loro figli li mandano alla scuola privata avendo il reddito al sicuro.
> Se prendi una pensionata che non arriva a fine mese e che Dio solo sa come fa quadrare i conti, te la può insegnare meglio di qualche pseudo-bocconiano neoliberista, che l’unica parola che conosce è privatizzazione senza criterio.
> 
> D’altronde solo un idiota o uno in malafede potrebbe (ancora) pensare che i tagli alla spesa, l’austerità e il disinvestimento riducano il debito.


L'economia è facile solo se non la capisci


----------



## ARKANA (21 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutto, mi piacerebbe capire cosa frulla nella testa di chi vota un qualunque partito del CDS. Per carità, non dico che bisogna vantarsi di votare teste del calibro di Salvini o di Silvione 90enne, anzi, ma davvero non me ne capacito. Uno che vota per il blocco di Sinistra, quindi per il PD (non giriamoci attorno), esattamente, cosa si aspetta che cambi nel nostro paese? Senza ironia, davvero. Sono il primo a temere (per non dire altro) che la Destra non combinerà comunque una mazza...ma perseverare mi sembra contro la ragione umana


Premetto che quasi sicuramente non andrò a votare, ma nel caso andassi voterei per la sinistra, io il PD non l'ho mai votato e non lo voterò neanche a sto giro, cercherò, come ho sempre fatto l'alternativa che più si avvicina ai miei ideali,che poi questo si traduca in un voto "buttato" amen, almeno avrò la coscienza pulita.
Per cercare di rispondere alla tua domanda posso dirti che non mi aspetto che cambi niente (anche se la speranza è l'ultima a morire), però se l'alternativa proposta è una destra con idee ed ideali totalmente opposti ai miei, capisci bene che mi faccio andare bene quello che passa il convento, che ripeto, non sarà il massimo della vita, ma tant'è.


----------



## Giofa (21 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No!
> Vi lamentate perché il CDX fa inciuci poi e il PD governa sempre. Ma che deve fare se non ha la maggioranza? Astenersi significa rendere più complicata una maggioranza di CDX e dunque più facile il ritorno del pd al governo.
> Il PD ci sguazza nell'astensione


Questa te la sei proprio inventata, anzi è propaganda. L'unico appiglio a questa tua teoria è che l'elettore di CDX è meno "convinto" quindi tende di più all'astensione.
E non fa onore al CDX


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'economia è facile solo se non la capisci



Fortunatamente c'è gente tipo Monti che ne capisce anche per noi.

E forse anche per altri, con diversi risultati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

*Loredana Berté: "Signora Meloni, quando una senatrice come Liliana Segre chiede che sia cancellato dal suo logo quella fiamma che ricorda il fascismo e le sue conseguenze, lei la rimuove e basta!
Lei la rimuove, ha capito? Mi sembra il minimo per il rispetto che si deve a una signora che ha passato quello che ha apassato, oltre a noi cittadini e alla memoria di quelli che non ci sono più. Lei si deve vergnognare, signora Meloni. Non l'ho chiamata apposta onorevole perchè di onorevole lei non ha niente, come la maggior parte dei politici italiani."*


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Loredana Berté: "Signora Meloni, quando una senatrice come Liliana Segre chiede che sia cancellato dal suo logo quella fiamma che ricorda il fascismo e le sue conseguenze, lei la rimuove e basta!
> Lei la rimuove, ha capito? Mi sembra il minimo per il rispetto che si deve a una signora che ha passato quello che ha apassato, oltre a noi cittadini e alla memoria di quelli che non ci sono più. Lei si deve vergnognare, signora Meloni. Non l'ho chiamata apposta onorevole perchè di onorevole lei non ha niente, come la maggior parte dei politici italiani."*



La Meloni è la donna più odiata dalle donne italiane


----------



## Giofa (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Loredana Berté: "Signora Meloni, quando una senatrice come Liliana Segre chiede che sia cancellato dal suo logo quella fiamma che ricorda il fascismo e le sue conseguenze, lei la rimuove e basta!
> Lei la rimuove, ha capito? Mi sembra il minimo per il rispetto che si deve a una signora che ha passato quello che ha apassato, oltre a noi cittadini e alla memoria di quelli che non ci sono più. Lei si deve vergnognare, signora Meloni. Non l'ho chiamata apposta onorevole perchè di onorevole lei non ha niente, come la maggior parte dei politici italiani."*


Dichiarazione ovviamente sopra le righe come lo è la Bertè. 
Però è innegabile che FDI ha un retrogusto (in alcuni suoi esponenti nemmeno troppo celato) del fu partito fascista. Se le leggi fossero applicate ricordo che l'apologia del fascismo è reato, quindi quando "simpaticamente" si fa il saluto romano o si inneggia al Duce, be' qualche guaio bisognerebbe passarlo.
Quindi FDI è un partito per me invotabile.
A chi si chiede come si faccia a votare PD faccio un'altra domanda: come può un cittadino nato sotto al po votare lega o qualche suo alleato? Gente che ha denigrato i meridionali finché non sono saliti alla ribalta gli immigrati a distogliere l'attenzione dalla gente del sud.
Io trovo invotabili inoltre chi propone un condono, che significa premiare chi ha RUBATO approfittando delle persone oneste che han sempre pagato le tasse.
Flat tax è un'altra misura lontana dal mio pensiero: chi più guadagna è giusto paghi un po' di più di chi guadagna meno, in modo da diminuire le differenze tra i ricchi e i poveri (almeno in teoria).
Non servono meno tasse ma che tutti le paghino: non è possibile che Google sappia quante volte vado in bagno e non si riesca a combattere meglio l'evasione fiscale (fosse per me il contante sparirebbe oggi stesso)


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione ovviamente sopra le righe come lo è la Bertè.
> Però è innegabile che FDI ha un retrogusto (in alcuni suoi esponenti nemmeno troppo celato) del fu partito fascista. Se le leggi fossero applicate ricordo che l'apologia del fascismo è reato, quindi quando "simpaticamente" si fa il saluto romano o si inneggia al Duce, be' qualche guaio bisognerebbe passarlo.
> Quindi FDI è un partito per me invotabile.


No, dai. È reato tentare di ricostituire il partito fascista, ovvero un partito armato o comunque con finalità antidemocratiche, razziste e simili.

Sicuramente Fratelli d'Italia strizza l'occhio ai nostalgici del pelato, ma sono sempre ambigui sul tema e non si sbilanciano

P.s Fa ridere che la Meloni condanni il fascismo soltanto in francese, inglese e spagnolo, se lo facesse in italiano, una parte di suoi elettori "Patrioti" storcerebbe il naso


----------



## vota DC (21 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è la loro visione politica, basta andarsi a leggere il loro psuedo programma politico, di quanto era bella l'italia con la sip, il negozietto del pizzicagnolo sottocasa ecc


Economicamente era più sostenibile del mentalmente svantaggiato che manda gli schiavetti in due angoli della città opposti per consegnare un prodotto di mezzo euro sigillato con dieci euro di pacchetto.
Uno come bezos senza sussidi "perché fornisce un servizio pubblico" e pagando i propri lavoratori finirebbe a chiedere l'elemosina. Siamo passati dal monopolio statale alla pseudoimpresa con servizi mai chiesti sostenuta artificialmente.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

*Il giornale russo Pravda contro la Meloni: *_*"Se andrà al governo, creerà il caos".*_


----------



## Swaitak (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il giornale russo Pravda contro la Meloni: *_*"Se andrà al governo, creerà il caos".*_


Vediamo che ragonamento inventa Letta adesso


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vediamo che ragonamento inventa Letta adesso



Dirà che non la vuole nemmeno la Russia


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

*Pravda aggiunge: *_*"Con Meloni, l'Italia sprofonderà in un baratro peggiore di quello attuale".*_


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pravda aggiunge: *_*"Con Meloni, l'Italia sprofonderà in un baratro peggiore di quello attuale".*_



Su un eventuale Governo Letta non si dice nulla?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Ma avete visto l'ennesima figura di  collezionata da Letta,smentito persino da un piddino come gentiloni ?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Renzi: Mai i nostri voti alla destra. Letta sta regalando la vittoria a Meloni: va sconfitta, non demonizzata.​


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto l'ennesima figura di  collezionata da Letta,smentito persino da un piddino come gentiloni ?


che ha fatto?


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pravda aggiunge: *_*"Con Meloni, l'Italia sprofonderà in un baratro peggiore di quello attuale".*_


E' semplice, non è un partito piegato, idealmente, ai concetti europei, non è commissariato al 100% e quindi verrà combattuto, devastato, c'è solo da capire se cercheranno di seguire una strada propria lontana dalla schifezze perpetrate dalla sinistra o se andranno dritti, con la fiducia di chi li ha votati dopo anni di prese in giro politiche, governi tecnici ideati per devastare ancora di più i conti e l'economia reale al fine di arrivare ad una no way out, cioè le catene eterne, la morte tranquilla, solare, la sottomissione pacifica, un paese che galleggia è più utile se commissariato e sull'orlo del fallimento, si usano e si tolgono le ricchezze, in sostanza si creano dei robottini che si accontenteranno sempre più di vivere un pochino peggio, ormai le persone non contano più nulla, avere ricchezze ma non essere ricchi è il male assoluto, essere italiani è diventato qualcosa per cui vergognarsi, si tutela chi viene da fuori e si distrugge la ricchezza interna.. come già detto, l'ue è destinata a scomparire presto e la globalizzazione forzata farà assomigliare sempre più l'Europa ad una America di scemi e illusi, un continente colonizzatore che ha subito a sua volta la colonizzazione di ritorno ma non per crescere, no, per scomparire, secoli fa le ex colonie americane facevano carte false per vedersi arrivare bianchi europei, noi adesso facciamo carte false e paghiamo per diventare latrina europea.
Chi perde il controllo e i propri punti di forza viene piegato, sempre, chi vuole assimilare altri popoli di disperati perde una propria identità, non esiste un aiuto, esiste solo un costo in più e la perdita di identità nazionale, dobbiamo staccarci e vomitare quel concetto europeo di ospitalità a tutti i costi, cosa che appartiene solamente alla sinistra scema italiana, non so se basterà mantenere l'interesse nazionale al 5-10% ma almeno inizialmente bisognerà riprendere il controllo di quelle che sono le priorità per l'Italia, quindi non ius scholae, ius soli e puttanate varie, quella è la politiica per le vecchiette sceme, dinosauri, l'Italia purtroppo ne è piena e la politica ci mangia da sempre con la stupidità di certi elettori vittime ahiloro dei tempi che sono cambiati.


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

PARTE 1



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Invece è difficilissimo
> L' italiano medio capisce solo due cose di economia:
> - poche tasse
> - soldi in tasca
> ...


Mi fa davvero ridere questa roba dell'italiano medio che non capisce niente e che va tenuto per mano.
Proprio il pensiero dei radical chic di sinistra da salotto che pensano, a torto, di essere più intelligenti degli altri.

Come ti ho già spiegato, la casalinga media con la pensione minima che deve far uscire il piatto di pasta per sfamarsi, fa OGNI GIORNO economia.
E a differenza di Monti con gli esodati, il piatto di pasta lo fa uscire sicuro.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> La questione difficile è arrivare a questo punto, e la ricetta non può che essere complicata, o comunque poco comprensibile a chi non approfondisce.
> 
> La ricetta non può che essere appunto complicata, eccellere in qualunque cosa è difficile per definizione.


Davvero? E perché deve essere complicata? Soltanto per farsi vedere impegnati?
Sai perché "è difficile", come dici tu, arrivare alla soluzione al problema? Lo sai il perché? Perché ad oggi, con le regole imposte dalla culona inchiavabile, NON ESISTE DIFFERENZA tra la spesa per costi di gestione e spesa per investimento.

Tutte le uscite sono completamente bloccate, in favore di una politica di austerità CHE MATEMATICAMENTE NON FUNZIONA.
Per ridurre un debito devi aumentare le entrate. Ma se tagli le spese di investimento, le entrate si comprimono, perché l'investimento non è spesa fine a se stessa, ma una spesa che in un lasso di tempo ben definito (quello che viene chiamato OUTLOOK) deve generare un ROI, un RITORNO DI INVESTIMENTI, che ammortizza il costo speso per investire e genera profitti su di esso.

Se tu comprimi gli investimenti, comprimi le entrate. Se tu comprimi le entrate, comprimi la tua capacità di generare benessere. Se tu non crei benessere, la società si impoverisce. Se la società è povera, NON spende. E se la gente non spende, le entrate basilari, ovvero le imposte DIRETTE E INDIRETTE, si comprimono. E se le entrate basilari si comprimono, non hai soldi. E se non hai soldi, non puoi pagare i debiti. E se non paghi i debiti, i tassi di interesse esplodono. E diventi insolvente.

Senza contare, ed è il motivo per il quale i boccaloni che credono a queste cag4te non capiscono, che la SPENDING REVIEW fatta da pagliacci come Cottarelli, è per l'appunto PAGLIACCIATA.
Sai perché? Perché non stai tagliando solo la spesa improduttiva (che è solo una piccolissima parte del problema), ma stai tagliando beni e servizi.
Il taglio della spesa improduttiva è come curare un bonsai. Non devi tagliarli i rami, ma sfrondarlo, perché se tu tagli i rami danneggi l'albero.
Quello che si fa con le spending review è proprio danneggiare l'albero. Tagli beni e servizi, per cercare di rientrare dei costi.

Ma adesso ti dico una cosa, @pazzomania. NON RIENTRERAI MAI DEI COSTI.
E lo sai perché? Perché i costi di gestione, per quanto bassi siano, non possono MAI essere ZERO.
Uno stipendio, una singola bolletta della luce/gas dovrai PAGARLA SEMPRE E COMUNQUE.

E questo cosa vuol dire? Vuol dire che se avevi uscita 100, ridotta a 60, e entrata zero, hai una perdita POTENZIALE, ma in realtà molto più alta, di 60.
E sai perché ti dico molto più alta? Perché negli investimenti esiste una cosa chiamata TCO, TOTAL COST OF OWNERSHIP.
Ovvero quelli che sono i costi accessori di un investimento, che possa essere il costo di mantenimento ecc.

Se tu impoverisci le persone, ti tocca mantenerle. Ergo, il tuo debito pubblico sale, perché il mantenimento è il TCO che stai pagando.

Ed è per questo motivo che sono contrario alla politica della Meloni di dare il RdC agli Over 60.
Gli Over 60 vanno mandati in pensione, non tenuti a vegetare con i sussidi.
E conti alla mano CI PUOI RIENTRARE. Non ci credi?
Un 60enne esodato con una moglie ha un'integrazione reddituale massima di 8.400,00 €.
Lo stesso 60enne, essendo esodato, NON HA responsabilità dirigenziali, ergo è un normale lavoratore dipendente.
E il reddito medio da lavoro dipendente da noi è sui 30.000€/anno.
Calcolando che l'aliquota contributiva da lavoro dipendente è fissa al 33%, significa che quel contribuente versa allo stato 9.900 € all'anno in contributi previdenziali.
In sostanza, c'è una differenza di 1500 €, praticamente una sciocchezza.
Cosa vuol dire? Vuol dire che se deve andare in pensione a 67 anni, ti basta integrargli la quota contributiva dei 7 anni rimanenti, ovvero 69.300 €, e farlo andare con la pensione massima, anziché dargli 58.800 € di RdC e farlo andare in pensione con quella ridotta.
Nei 7 anni ti è costato in più solo 10.500 €, praticamente un anno in più di RdC, ma di fatto TI STA COSTANDO MENO.
Sai perché? Perché se va in pensione anticipata senza i contributi totali, avrà un reddito da miseria.
Ergo, dovrà avere accesso a TUTTE le prestazioni agevolate dal SSN, tra esenzioni e quant'altro.
Ergo, quella persona l'hai mantenuta con un sussidio per 7 anni, e dovrai mantenerla ANCORA per tutte le necessità sanitarie che, la sua veneranda età, comporta.
Inoltre, avendo un reddito più basso, la sua capacità di spesa si comprime notevolmente, e questo implica che il gettito nelle imposte indirette dello Stato (l'IVA), sono minori. Oltretutto, più bassa è l'entrata, più bassa è la ritenuta IRPEF, ergo anche l'imposta diretta decresce di conseguenza.
Se va in pensione con i contributi completi, quelle esenzioni non le avrà e avrà una capacità di spesa ben più elevata, andando in pensione con un reddito tutto sommato decente.
Ergo, quei 10.500 € li hai ammortizzati nel giro di un paio d'anni, tra IRPEF, IVA e risparmio sulle esenzioni del SSN.


Complicatissimo, vero?
Eh, le ricette complicate che neanche Benedetta Rossi...
Tutti chef, signori miei.


E questo vale anche per la privatizzazione.
Sono 30 anni che si privatizza, hai per caso visto dei miglioramenti? NO, E NON LI VEDRAI MAI.
Perché privatizzare settori strategici dello Stato ti permette di fare cassa solo l'anno della vendita, ma poi devi fare i conti con il TCO, che ti porta una riduzione delle spese di investimento e di conseguenza dei profitti, che si tramutano in capacità di spesa.

Ecco perché stai privatizzando, ma il debito anziché ridursi cresce. Pensavi davvero che il debito cresce perché le siringhe in Calabria costano 10 euro?
Sì, cresce anche per quello, ma non è lì il problema reale. La speculazione c'è stata anche prima, 50/60 anni fa. Ma OGGI è un problema, perché lo Stato NON PRODUCE PIÙ GUADAGNO.


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

PARTE 2



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro noto continuamente, che la parola debito pubblico viene usate si e no 2 volte al mese sui social in generale.
> È evidente segno di ignoranza, permettimi, sono abbastanza sicuro che la gente nemmeno si immagina quanto ci costa questo enorme debito.


Questa storia dell'ignoranza fa ridere quanto la storia dell'italiano medio.
Specialmente visto che io di questi argomenti ci parlo ogni giorno, visto che il mio lavoro prevede di parlare di investimenti e ricavi.
Il debito pubblico è un problema per due motivi:

hai perso la capacità produttiva, per i motivi che ti ho detto sopra (investimenti bloccati).
sei esposto
L'esposizione del debito pubblico è la più grossa presa per i fondelli dell'ultimo secolo, perché di fatto vai a finanziare la tua economia svendendo la tua sovranità nazionale.
E dato che il punto 1 è la chiave per comprendere perché la tua economia va finanziata tramite l'esposizione del debito pubblico (punto 2), capisci che l'idea del "non posso spendere perché c'è il debito" è una scemenza.
Il punto non è che non puoi spendere perché hai il debito, il punto è che devi smetterla di finanziare l'economia con la vendita del debito, perché è un modello fallimentare. E te l'ho spiegato prima quando ho parlato di insolvenza.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fosse "cosi facile" avere un economia fiorente, non spiegherebbe come la maggior parte del pianeta stia comunque peggio di noi.


Non addentrarti in discorsi che con l'economia c'entrano poco e niente.
Il motivo per il quale parti del mondo stanno peggio di noi ha ben poco a che vedere con questo, ma non voglio parlare di queste cose perché se già non si vuole capire la banalità di questa questione, figurarsi a parlare del perché esistono dislivelli sociali nelle varie aree del pianeta.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci vuole lungimiranza, investimenti nei settori giusti, tecnologia, abilità, infrastrutture.


Ci vuole onestà intellettuale.
Ed è quella che questi politici servi del mondo finanziario non hanno.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non bisogna aumentare i debiti, non sprecare i soldi in malmodo, combattere evasori e affaristi, insomma tante cose che si fanno con mosse e scelte che magari all' eletore medio all'inizio nemmeno dicono nulla.


E questo è il motivo per il quale non avete ancora capito il problema.
NON PUOI NON AUMENTARE I DEBITI PER RIDURLI. NON ESISTE VIA.

L'unico modo per ridurre il debito è aumentarlo nel breve con gli investimenti, e ammortizzarlo nel tempo con il ritorno di investimenti.
Non puoi ridurlo tagliando. Perché così lo aumenti e basta, perché comprimi le entrate.
Questa è matematica elementare. Non ci vuole la Bocconi per capirlo.
E non lo dice Sam, che è un fascista ed anticapitalista. Ve lo diceva Keynes.

Ma voi ancora state a seguire i pifferai di Bruxelles le loro magiche ricette che hanno già mandato in fallimento la Grecia.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto, è il lavoro nell' ombra che può cambiare le cose, non le sparate semplicistiche di tanti politici
> 
> È inutile che vieni a dirmi "abbassiamo le tasse"
> 
> ...


E come la aumenti la produttività in un paese che ha le aliquote IRPEF al 43% per i redditi da lavoro dipendente oltre i 50.000 €, e che si traduce in imposte ancora più alte per il datore di lavoro che quei soldi li deve elargire?
Ma vi leggete? Ma siete seri?

Non puoi aumentare la produttività se NON INVESTI.
Se non fai investimenti nel mezzoggiorno sgravando le imposte dirette, come PD pensi che si possa generare ricchezza in territorio?
Con la benedizione del Papa?

Ma Santo Dio, ma davvero siete convinti di queste boiate?
Ma vi siete mai fatti il calcolo nel portafogli quando dovevate prendere due euro per comprare le patatine alla tipa?




pazzomania ha scritto:


> Facile dire abbassiamo le tasse, vorrei una volta tanto capire come si fa tecnicamente, non a chiacchiere.


Investendo e generando ricchezza.
Smettendo di svendere il patrimonio nazionale e invenstendoci sopra.
Andando ad investire in aree deurbanizzate.

In sostanza, SPENDENDO SOLDI con l'ottica di guadagnarne altrettanti.


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'economia è facile solo se non la capisci


Quindi Monti e Draghi non capiscono niente di economia?
Perché con la faciloneria ci hanno fatto due governi.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Berlusconi: con noi subito rigassificatori e nucleare pulito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi Monti e Draghi non capiscono niente di economia?
> Perché con la faciloneria ci hanno fatto due governi.


No.
Semplicemente i macro trend non possono essere invertiti dal migliore degli economisti, al massimo attenuati.
Ad oggi, un grande politico in italia può al massimo mantenere la barca galleggiante cercando di imbarcare meno acqua possibile.
Siamo un occidente in pesante declino, a partire dal drammatico dato demografico da quarta fase del ciclo. 
Non esiste via d'uscita, solo gestione dei danni e diluizione nel tempo della perdita di benessere inevitabile che ne consegue sul lungo periodo.
Tra 50 anni saremo un paese dell'est europa SE VA BENE.
Nessun politico può cambiare questo.


----------



## Dexter (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pravda aggiunge: *_*"Con Meloni, l'Italia sprofonderà in un baratro peggiore di quello attuale".*_


Chi l avrebbe mai detto eh? É ovvio che la Russia tifi per l'immobilismo più totale e dunque per la vittoria del Piddí


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No.
> Semplicemente i macro trend non possono essere invertiti dal migliore degli economisti, al massimo attenuati.
> Ad oggi, un grande politico in italia può al massimo mantenere la barca galleggiante cercando di imbarcare meno acqua possibile.
> Siamo un occidente in pesante declino, a partire dal drammatico dato demografico da quarta fase del ciclo.
> ...


E finalmente parliamo di cose serie.

Siamo un Occidente in declino, e su questo hai ragione.
Ma possiamo finalmente dire che il liberismo è stato quello che ha accelerato il declino, e che forse il Capitalismo del domani è quello stile Cinese, ovvero un Capitalismo di Stato, con un settore privato che è a partecipazione pubblica, e con un sistema finanziario totalmente legato alle logiche dello Stato?

Certo, di sicuro, il liberismo economico ha generato profitti nel breve termine, ma è evidente che un mercato deregolamentato è fuori controllo.
Basti vedere proprio come Henry Paulson, Tim Geithner e Ben Bernanke hanno gestito la crisi finanziaria del 2008, annullando molte delle politiche di deregolamentazione.
Tra la nazionalizzazione della AIG, della Fannie Mae e della Freddie Mac, la partecipazione statale nell'affare Bearn Stearns-JP Morgan, il TARP e tanti altri tentativi e provvedimenti fatti.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pravda aggiunge: *_*"Con Meloni, l'Italia sprofonderà in un baratro peggiore di quello attuale".*_



"Con la Meloni, il Milan vincerà la seconda stella."


----------



## Swaitak (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: con noi subito rigassificatori e nucleare pulito.


ma per nucleare pulito che intende? conta di governare altri 50 anni (cit.) per fare la fusione?

Edit: parla di fondi alla ricerca del nucleare pulito, così ha più senso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che ha fatto?



Letta ha passato l'intera settimana a sparare a 0 sulla proposta della Meloni di ri-aggiornare il pnrr .
Un'intera settimana ad attaccarla (assieme a Giggino di maio) parlando di "destra pericolosa,sabotatori d'italia,se tocchiamo il pnrr poi ci isoleranno".

Invece ieri Gentiloni (che è del PD ma anche commissario economico della UE) l'ha praticamente smentito sostenendo che,volendo,il pnrr si potrebbe tranquillamente aggiornare.
Chiaramente non stravolgerlo del tutto ma qualche correzione è possibile apportarla (dal momento che era stato ideato ben prima della guerra russo-ucraina)

Dichiarazione rilasciata alle agenzie di stampa proprio qualche secondo prima dell'ennesimo tweet di Letta nipote,poi tempestivamente rimosso per non perdere quel briciolo di faccia rimasta


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E finalmente parliamo di cose serie.
> 
> Siamo un Occidente in declino, e su questo hai ragione.
> Ma possiamo finalmente dire che il liberismo è stato quello che ha accelerato il declino, e che forse il Capitalismo del domani è quello stile Cinese, ovvero un Capitalismo di Stato, con un settore privato che è a partecipazione pubblica, e con un sistema finanziario totalmente legato alle logiche dello Stato?
> ...


Liberismo? In Italia??? Dove metà del PIL è mediato dallo Stato papà??? Dove lo stato papà elargisce mancette e prebende praticamente a chiunque??? Dove si privatizzano gli utili ma socializzano le perdite???

La spesa italiana è per la stragrande parte spesa inutile ed improduttiva, dai forestali ad Alitalia, passando per la flat tax che incentiva a stare sotto la soglia, per non parlare delle pensioni regalate. Per questo, l'Italia è un paese praticamente condannato a morte, rimane solo da vedere se sarà una lenta agonia o qualcuno darà l'accettata finale


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma per nucleare pulito che intende? conta di governare altri 50 anni (cit.) per fare la fusione?



Si riferiva alla nuova centralina che gli hanno installato come fonte d'energia nell'endoscheletro cyborg.


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Liberismo? In Italia??? Dove metà del PIL è mediato dallo Stato papà??? Dove lo stato papà elargisce mancette e prebende praticamente a chiunque??? Dove si privatizzano gli utili ma socializzano le perdite???


Lo sai che la "socializzazione delle perdite" è ciò che ha salvato gli USA dal collasso del 2008, vero?



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> La spesa italiana è per la stragrande parte spesa inutile ed improduttiva, dai forestali ad Alitalia, passando per la flat tax che incentiva a stare sotto la soglia, per non parlare delle pensioni regalate. Per questo, l'Italia è un paese praticamente condannato a morte, rimane solo da vedere se sarà una lenta agonia o qualcuno darà l'accettata finale


Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, poi se volete capire, lo capite: il problema italiano NON è l'eccessiva spesa.
Il clientelismo c'è sempre stato.

Il problema è che non si cresce più e si disinveste privatizzando, andando a comprimere le entrate ed aumentando il disavanzo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chi l avrebbe mai detto eh? É ovvio che la Russia tifi per l'immobilismo più totale e dunque per la vittoria del Piddí


Io sono per l'indipendenza di una nazione. Ma, personalmente, l'ambiguità della Meloni su certi temi spaventa anche me. Ricordiamo che ha votato a favore delle armi in Ucraina. 

Spero solo che stia semplicemente ingannando gli USA di Biden, per poi fare tutt'altro una volta al potere. Speriamo...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io sono per l'indipendenza di una nazione. Ma, personalmente, l'ambiguità della Meloni su certi temi spaventa anche me. Ricordiamo che ha votato a favore delle armi in Ucraina.
> 
> *Spero solo che stia semplicemente ingannando gli USA di Biden, per poi fare tutt'altro una volta al potere. Speriamo...*



Inutile farsi illusioni. Nemmeno con la Meloni al Governo l’Italia potrà sottrarsi agli obblighi internazionali.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Carlotta Chiaraluce, militante romana di Casapound, capolista per Italexit nel Lazio.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Bobo Craxi candidato dal PD a Palermo.​


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Mentana: Noi siamo pronti a ospitare in prima serata venerdì 23 settembre su La7 i leader dei quattro poli per un confronto finale. Se vorranno, sarà diretto.​


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bobo Craxi candidato dal PD a Palermo.​



E la Bertè quand'è che la candidano? Oppure forse le hanno solo promesso qualche invito mediatico in cambio delle menghiate della Segre sulla fiamma di FDI?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlotta Chiaraluce, militante romana di Casapound, capolista per Italexit nel Lazio.


Bella gnocca, non capisco l'indignazione per questa qui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Il partito che prometterà questi "agguati" verso i furbetti del rdc,avrà il mio voto


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bella gnocca, non capisco l'indignazione per questa qui.


Paragone ormai imbarca la qualunque pur di galleggiare.
Fino a prima della campagna elettorale faceva il puritano dicendo che i movimenti di destra non li voleva.
Adesso imbarca Puzzer, gente a caso e pure militanti di CPI.

M5S 2.0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

*Conte riapre al PD:*
*"In politica pensare di governare da soli, io me lo auguro, è improbabile. Una prospettiva di lavorare domani con altre forze politiche come il Pd ci può stare.*​*Però dico al Pd e ai nostri elettori: le delusioni maturate ci rendono ancora più prudenti e intransigenti. D'ora in poi noi ci siederemo a un tavolo con condizioni più chiare del passato, declinando principi politici ancora più elevati e ambiziosi e non cederemo su nulla"*​


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte riapre al PD:*
> *"In politica pensare di governare da soli, io me lo auguro, è improbabile. Una prospettiva di lavorare domani con altre forze politiche come il Pd ci può stare.*​*Però dico al Pd e ai nostri elettori: le delusioni maturate ci rendono ancora più prudenti e intransigenti. D'ora in poi noi ci siederemo a un tavolo con condizioni più chiare del passato, declinando principi politici ancora più elevati e ambiziosi e non cederemo su nulla"*​


Sa tanto di trollata, visto che per gli interessi del PD, era importante farla prima l'alleanza  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sa tanto di trollata, visto che per gli interessi del PD, era importante farla prima l'alleanza  .



Gli unici ad essere trollati sono i suoi elettori che ancora lo votano. Altri voti virtuali al PD.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lo sai che la "socializzazione delle perdite" è ciò che ha salvato gli USA dal collasso del 2008, vero?
> 
> 
> *Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, poi se volete capire, lo capite: il problema italiano NON è l'eccessiva spesa.
> ...


Non si cresce perché le imprese sono tartassate da una pressione fiscale mostruosa destinata a finanziare una spesa obiettivamente eccessiva e in molti casi distorsiva (vedi sussidi alle imprese). Perché c'è poca concorrenza in molti settori di mercato. Perché la produttività totale è ferma da più di vent'anni. Si disinveste privatizzando tipo i miliardi di miliardi regalati a Alitalia per finanziare perdite su perdite? O tipo CDP che acquista quote di Sammontana o di aziende del settore moda?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte riapre al PD:*
> *"In politica pensare di governare da soli, io me lo auguro, è improbabile. Una prospettiva di lavorare domani con altre forze politiche come il Pd ci può stare.*​*Però dico al Pd e ai nostri elettori: le delusioni maturate ci rendono ancora più prudenti e intransigenti. D'ora in poi noi ci siederemo a un tavolo con condizioni più chiare del passato, declinando principi politici ancora più elevati e ambiziosi e non cederemo su nulla"*​



Ma quali principi? Ha governato con chiunque.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli unici ad essere trollati sono i suoi elettori che ancora lo votano.


Un voto al M5S è un voto al reddito dei fannulloni. Dal centro al nord avrà percentuali irrilevanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

*Anche Speranza riapre, stringendo la mano a Conte con tanto di in bocca al lupo: "C'è stato un momento di frattura con il M5s che a me dispiace. Con Giuseppe Conte abbiamo preso scelte difficilissime insieme. Oggi c'è una campagna elettorale e il punto è se l'ltalia decide di stare dal lato dei sovranisti con Meloni e Salvini o con il centrosinistra."*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un voto al M5S è un voto al reddito dei fannulloni. Dal centro al nord avrà percentuali irrilevanti.


Aggiungo che la Meloni ha sbagliato in pieno a dire "stop al reddito di cittadinanza", qui sì che sarebbe dovuta rimanere ambigua. Molto meglio la Lega, che ha detto che va cambiato e basta. Che poi, la seconda opzione è la cosa più giusta da fare, al di là degli spot elettorali dei partiti.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Agosto 2022)

Dopo il voto la sx sarà minoranza, anche coi 5S, quindi il pericolo non esiste.
Però dovrebbe fare riflettere su chi è davvero Conte e come, l'astensione e il non voto a FDI, favorisca solo questi scenari


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

Io alle percentuali che danno PD a più del 20% non ci credo. Per me, prenderà molto meno. Un conto sono le elezioni locali dove il PD va forte, ma un altro conto le politiche con il PD che ha fatto la peggior campagna elettorale di sempre e Letta che fino ad ora ha parlato solo di inciuci e pericolo fascista. Poi c'è sempre la pagliacciata del Terzo Polo, che qualcosa prenderà dal PD.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Tremonti: Io candidato con FdI? Direi di sì, anzi sì.


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche Speranza riapre, stringendo la mano a Conte con tanto di in bocca al lupo: "C'è stato un momento di frattura con il M5s che a me dispiace. Con Giuseppe Conte abbiamo preso scelte difficilissime insieme. Oggi c'è una campagna elettorale e il punto è se l'ltalia decide di stare dal lato dei sovranisti con Meloni e Salvini o con il centrosinistra."*


Stanno già facendosi i conti per capire se nel caso di non maggioranza assoluta di nessun partito e in caso di assegnazione del mandato ad una delle due fazioni da parte del PdR possono guidare il paese anche se dovesse vincere al voto il CDX ma non con maggioranza assoluta.  Alla fine governeranno loro grazie a chi nonostante tutto voterà CSX per partito preso 

Prossimo governo: CSX+M5S+Terzo Polo  Tutti ad esultare perché non avranno vinto i fascisti razzisti omofobi e fa nulla se poi si continuerà sulla strada presa da 11 anni. Come scrisse qualcuno, è ora che ci sia un governo di CDX perché dopo 11 anni di CSX è giusto così per cambiare un po', non ricordo chi sia stato a scriverlo. Ma non accadrà, altri 4 anni di governi tecnici di Centrosinistra e accozzaglia.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi Monti e Draghi non capiscono niente di economia?
> Perché con la faciloneria ci hanno fatto due governi.


Sam, solo per dirti che dopo la tua estesa spiegazione, non puoi con medesima faciloneria sostenere che l'economia sia una materia semplice.
Pensi veramente che quelle nozioni siano note a tutti? (Dandole per variamente condivisibili o contestabili nei singoli punti).
I Monti e Draghi vengono dopo anni di politici che non riescono a fare niente di buono e lungimirante. Quando arrivano loro spesso c'è il famoso baratro, il default che incombe.
O una caterva di finanziamenti concessi solo al raggiungimento di obbiettivi.
E per qualche strana congiunzione astrale agli italiani lavorare per obiettivi non riesce proprio.
Queste "semplici" misure economiche sembrano sfuggire alle capacità del politico medio/minchia tutto teso a compiacere l'elettorato. Perché al medio/minchia italico piace comandare ma non controllare.
Molta parte dei tuoi interventi sembrano distinguere fra debito cattivo e debito buono. Non mi sembri così lontano da Draghi.
La Hulona inhiavabile e tutti i teteski sono rigidi e stupidi su questa materia. Nemmeno la capiscono, assomigliano più a fedeli di una religione. Certo, nella loro storia c'è la repubblica di Weimar, l'inflazione, l'imbianchino austriaco che vuole riequilibrare il traballante carro del destino.
Il valore di Draghi è nell'essere capace di persuaderli che quella via non porta da nessuna parte. Che c'è un altro modo, e che lo seguirai, whatever It takes, ma quella credibilità la devi avere e devi dimostrare di non inhulargli i soldi ai luterani e non.

Poi Monti, povero Cristo, che morirà comunista secondo alcuni.
Non so dove tu viva.
Dalle parti mie e del Pazzo abbiamo numerosi fenomeni come quelli descritti nell'articolo.

"Un caveau in casa con denaro, diamanti e lingotti d’oro: a una coppia bergamasca sequestrati 5 milioni di euro".
Questa è gente "normale", un po' scaltra.
Non produceva reddito facendo uso di armi o minacciando attività commerciali normali.
Sono casi molto diffusi, specie al Nord.

Al Sud abbiamo forse anche fenomeni simili, ma prevalentemente tanta malavita che produce reddito in modo violento.

Ognuno ha i suoi referenti politici.
Difficilmente li trovano a sinistra.

Monti è molto odiato perché molti che dichiaravano si e no 6-13 mila euro hanno dovuto svendere il Cayenne nuovo a 11 mila euro. Furono intimoriti dai pescatori a strascico della GdF. Poi in banca questi poveracci avevano 3-600 mila euro inspiegabili quanto il Milan di Pioli.

E via proseguendo sulle colpe e difetti del settore pubblico e privato.

Infine, certe ricette economiche, richiederebbero l'uscita dell'Italia dalle istituzioni internazionali che ci vincolano.
Si può fare. Poi ci si trova a combattere prima guerre commerciali e se va male anche guerre militari. Secondo te siamo demograficamente in grado?
O dobbiamo prendere ogni hulone nero che sbarca, dargli una divisa ed un moschetto e dirgli di meritarsi la cittadinanza?
(Cittadinanza quotidianamente disonorata da molti di quelli che la hanno per diritto di nascita).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

Basta un inciampo imprevisto del CDX (e con l'astensione ed eventuali rogne di settembre non c'è la certezza totale che andrà come nei sondaggi), e Mattarella coglierà la palla al balzo per fare i conti con il pallottoliere e favorire gli amici.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte riapre al PD:*
> *"In politica pensare di governare da soli, io me lo auguro, è improbabile. Una prospettiva di lavorare domani con altre forze politiche come il Pd ci può stare.*​*Però dico al Pd e ai nostri elettori: le delusioni maturate ci rendono ancora più prudenti e intransigenti. D'ora in poi noi ci siederemo a un tavolo con condizioni più chiare del passato, declinando principi politici ancora più elevati e ambiziosi e non cederemo su nulla"*​





Dai, non è più divertente. Come rivedere Cenerentola per la milionesima volta.

@7vinte


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Stanno già facendosi i conti per capire se nel caso di non maggioranza assoluta di nessun partito e in caso di assegnazione del mandato ad una delle due fazioni da parte del PdR possono guidare il paese anche se dovesse vincere al voto il CDX ma non con maggioranza assoluta.  Alla fine governeranno loro grazie a chi nonostante tutto voterà CSX per partito preso
> 
> *Prossimo governo: CSX+M5S+Terzo Polo *



Per arrivare a questo il CDX si deve suicidare dopo le elezioni.


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per arrivare a questo il CDX si deve suicidare dopo le elezioni.


Oppure imbrogliare le elezioni, è già successo che trovarono buttate un milione di voti in cassonetti in varie città. Poi ho letto del voto digitale, il voto postale ecc ecc. Non è difficile imbrogliare, è stato fatto più volte, la prima volta nel referendum che ha sancito la nascita della Repubblica Italiana.


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non si cresce perché le imprese sono tartassate da una pressione fiscale mostruosa destinata a finanziare una spesa obiettivamente eccessiva e in molti casi distorsiva (vedi sussidi alle imprese).


Non si cresce perché sei troppo impegnato a pagare investitori esteri che speculano sul tuo debito per finanziare l'economia, e perché non investi più sul territorio perché per ordine UE spesa di investimento e spesa di gestione sono praticamente equiparate.




Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Perché c'è poca concorrenza in molti settori di mercato.


La concorrenza di cui tu parli si chiama liberalizzazione.
E NON risolve il problema, ma ne crea di altri.
Il debito non si riduce liberalizzando, perché come ho già detto, lo Stato perde introiti legati allo sfruttamento di settori strategici, a fronte di un fare cassa (con risultati sui bilanci anche opinabili).
Oltretutto la liberalizzazione comporta il rischio di investitori esteri, che portano il dirottamento degli interessi nazionali a quelli privati.
Vedasi la piccola e media impresa divorata dalle grandi catene commerciali francesi, vedasi Credit Agricole che sta uccidendo il piccolo credito italiano, vedasi Stellantis (ed FCA prima) che ha privato il paese della più importante filiera produttiva automobilistica, mentre il governo francese è in consiglio d'amministrazione.




Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Perché la produttività totale è ferma da più di vent'anni.


E certo, se non si investe e si tassa il lavoro con livelli da usura, come si può pensare che questo paese produca?




Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Si disinveste privatizzando tipo i miliardi di miliardi regalati a Alitalia per finanziare perdite su perdite?


Quindi mi porti un esempio di malagestione legata al clientelismo politico, fatto dagli stessi politici che hanno creato i partiti che votate, solo per giustificare la mancanza di liberalizzazioni ulteriori, in modo da deprimere ancora di più l'economia?

No, perché a me risulta che al buco di Alitalia, e al suo fallimento, abbiano pesantemente contribuito i Patrioti a cui venne regalata (come la Marcegaglia e i suoi amici di Confindustria).




Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> O tipo CDP che acquista quote di Sammontana o di aziende del settore moda?


Ed il fatto che esista la CDP, che faccia quello una volta faceva l'IRI, cosa cambia con il concetto di base?
Non è che fai iniezione di capitale in Sammontana, allora la parola liberalizzazione non esiste.
Sempre che i settori strategici, come l'acqua, stai cercando di svenderli, oltre ad aver già svenduto il resto.

Semmai la necessità di CDP conferma la regola, ovvero che l'intervento dello Stato nell'economia è del tutto naturale, e la deregolamentazione dei mercati è solo una scemenza destinata, come già successo più volte, ad implodere sotto il suo stesso peso.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Basta un inciampo imprevisto del CDX (e con l'astensione ed eventuali rogne di settembre non c'è la certezza totale che andrà come nei sondaggi), e Mattarella coglierà la palla al balzo per fare i conti con il pallottoliere e favorire gli amici.



Il Presidente della Repubblica che non può dare mandati a caso, amici o meno. Chi ha i numeri in Parlamento deve governare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente della Repubblica che non può dare mandati a caso, amici o meno. Chi ha i numeri in Parlamento deve governare.



Eh ma stai sicuro che in una situazione di virtuale pareggio numerico sarebbe come il VAR con la Juve...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oppure imbrogliare le elezioni, è già successo che trovarono buttate un milione di voti in cassonetti in varie città. Poi ho letto del voto digitale, il voto postale ecc ecc. Non è difficile imbrogliare, è stato fatto più volte, la prima volta nel referendum che ha sancito la nascita della Repubblica Italiana.



I brogli elettorali li mettono in atto (o ci provano a farlo) un po’ tutti. Non credo incideranno sul risultato finale.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh ma stai sicuro che in una situazione di virtuale pareggio numerico sarebbe come il VAR con la Juve...



Tutto quello che ti pare ma alla fine il Governo deve passare dal Parlamento. Se si trovano sempre “onorevoli” disposti a votare la fiducia a chiunque per “il bene del Paese” non è colpa di Mattarella.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Dopo il voto la sx sarà minoranza, anche coi 5S, quindi il pericolo non esiste.*
> Però dovrebbe fare riflettere su chi è davvero Conte e come, l'astensione e il non voto a FDI, favorisca solo questi scenari



7vinte,tu sei troppo sicuro.
Manca ancora 1 mese e in un mese può succedere di tutto.

Poi anche io mi auguro quello scenario,però...però...meglio non cantare vittoria fino al 26.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oppure imbrogliare le elezioni, è già successo che trovarono buttate un milione di voti in cassonetti in varie città. Poi ho letto del voto digitale, il voto postale ecc ecc. Non è difficile imbrogliare, è stato fatto più volte, la prima volta nel referendum che ha sancito la nascita della Repubblica Italiana.



Non cadiamo nel trumpismo però. Non c'è alcun rischio brogli


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sam, solo per dirti che dopo la tua estesa spiegazione, non puoi con medesima faciloneria sostenere che l'economia sia una materia semplice.
> Pensi veramente che quelle nozioni siano note a tutti? (Dandole per variamente condivisibili o contestabili nei singoli punti).


Assolutamente sì, credimi. Magari tutti tutti, no, perché c'è l'idiota con le mani bucate che non sa nemmeno tenersi lo stipendio, però se parliamo in generale la risposta è sì.
Sai perché il cittadino medio non le capisce? Perché parliamo difficile, e a volte lo faccio anch'io e me ne rendo conto solo dopo.
Se dico TCO è chiaro che la casalinga di Voghera non lo capisce, ma se usi parole semplici come il famoso detto "più spendi, meno spendi" (la butto lì, eh) vedi che ti capisce pure la nonna novantenne.

Ed è questo il compito della politica. Farsi capire dalle persone.
Ma qui entriamo nella mancanza di trasparenza per ovvi interessi di poltrona.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> I Monti e Draghi vengono dopo anni di politici che non riescono a fare niente di buono e lungimirante. Quando arrivano loro spesso c'è il famoso baratro, il default che incombe.


Sì, ma non dimentichiamoci che questo rischio di default l'hanno anche causato loro.
Perché a svendere il patrimonio nazionale sul Britannia, in linea con la politica di privatizzazione attuata dal Governo, c'era proprio Mario Draghi, e a creare gli esodati senza un minimo di piano di salvataggio per quei poveri disgraziati che sono stati buttati in mezzo alla strada c'era Monti.
La riforma delle pensioni è stata una boiata degna del peggior economista.
Passare da un sistema retributivo ad uno contributivo, senza tener conto che con la riforma del lavoro stavi creando esodati che avrebbero poi ricevuto pensioni da terzo mondo, è un errore imperdonabile.
Specialmente per i potenziali risvolti (lavoro nero, e quindi evasione) che hai creato.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> O una caterva di finanziamenti concessi solo al raggiungimento di obbiettivi.
> E per qualche strana congiunzione astrale agli italiani lavorare per obiettivi non riesce proprio.
> Queste "semplici" misure economiche sembrano sfuggire alle capacità del politico medio/minchia tutto teso a compiacere l'elettorato. Perché al medio/minchia italico piace comandare ma non controllare.


Su questo hai ragione, ed è il motivo per il quale io non sostengo nessuno di questi partiti, e non voterò nessuno.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Molta parte dei tuoi interventi sembrano distinguere fra debito cattivo e debito buono. Non mi sembri così lontano da Draghi.
> La Hulona inhiavabile e tutti i teteski sono rigidi e stupidi su questa materia. Nemmeno la capiscono, assomigliano più a fedeli di una religione. Certo, nella loro storia c'è la repubblica di Weimar, l'inflazione, l'imbianchino austriaco che vuole riequilibrare il traballante carro del destino.
> Il valore di Draghi è nell'essere capace di persuaderli che quella via non porta da nessuna parte. Che c'è un altro modo, e che lo seguirai, whatever It takes, ma quella credibilità la devi avere e devi dimostrare di non inhulargli i soldi ai luterani e non.


Ma sicuro che Draghi queste cose le capisce.
La risposta a Trumpusconi era chiaramente una provocazione relativa al fatto che non è vero che l'economia è facile se non la si capisce.
So benissimo che Monti e Draghi conoscono la materia. Non puoi lavorare per la Goldman o la BCE se non sai nemmeno fare 2+2.
Infatti è per questo, oltre che per le loro idee diverse dalla mia visione economica, che io li contesto.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Poi Monti, povero Cristo, che morirà comunista secondo alcuni.
> Non so dove tu viva.
> Dalle parti mie e del Pazzo abbiamo numerosi fenomeni come quelli descritti nell'articolo.


Vabbe', sul concetto di comunista lasciamo perdere.
Mi conosci abbastanza, e sai che ho fatto campagna qui dentro per cercare di far smettere alle persone di usare la parola fascista a sproposito.
Quindi non mi permetterei mai di dire che Monti è comunista.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Monti è molto odiato perché molti che dichiaravano si e no 6-13 mila euro hanno dovuto svendere il Cayenne nuovo a 11 mila euro. Furono intimoriti dai pescatori a strascico della GdF. Poi in banca questi poveracci avevano 3-600 mila euro inspiegabili quanto il Milan di Pioli.
> 
> E via proseguendo sulle colpe e difetti del settore pubblico e privato.


Però a me degli evasori che si lamentano mi interessa poco. Sono criminali, in quanto violano delle leggi vigenti, e vanno puniti. Ed è giusto che paghino.
Io contesto Monti perché ha buttato in mezzo alla strada le persone, e perché ha bloccato le già ridicole rivalutazioni sulle pensioni, dimenticandosi però della quantità fisiologica di inflazione che aumenta la forbice tra la capacità di spesa e la retribuzione.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Infine, certe ricette economiche, richiederebbero l'uscita dell'Italia dalle istituzioni internazionali che ci vincolano.
> Si può fare. Poi ci si trova a combattere prima guerre commerciali e se va male anche guerre militari. Secondo te siamo demograficamente in grado?
> O dobbiamo prendere ogni hulone nero che sbarca, dargli una divisa ed un moschetto e dirgli di meritarsi la cittadinanza?
> (Cittadinanza quotidianamente disonorata da molti di quelli che la hanno per diritto di nascita).


Sulla questione guerra commerciale/militare, onestamente non la vedo più così nera.
Prima sicuramente sì, ma adesso le cose stanno cambiando, con le nuove potenze emergenti.
Presto non solo l'Italia, ma tutta l'Europa dovrà fare i conti su cosa vuole fare da grande: se morire venendo strangolata da Washington, o fare politica a sé e tornare ad essere indipendente. E questo a prescindere da come la si veda da un punto di vista economico.

Sulla questione demografica, beh, io sono per il ritorno a politiche demografiche serie, però per far questo serve migliorare lo stato sociale.
E qui il RdC avrebbe potuto giocare un ruolo fondamentale, ma in Italia, come al solito, l'abbiamo usato, come gli 80 euro ai tempi delle elezioni europee, come mancetta elettorale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Scontro a distanza tra Calenda e Salvini 

Calenda : "Berlusconi e salvini spingono per la Flat Tax perchè risparmierebbero 14 milioni (berlusconi) e 14 mila euro (Salvini)

Salvini : "calenda mente oppure è disinformato. la Flat Tax proposta dalla lega non prevede benefici per redditi come quelli di Berlusconi o di qualsiasi altro parlamentare. Ora calenda è contro la Flat Tax,ma conoscendo la sua velocità nel cambiare idea,entro sera potrebbe diventare sostenitore"


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Premetto che quasi sicuramente non andrò a votare, ma nel caso andassi voterei per la sinistra, io il PD non l'ho mai votato e non lo voterò neanche a sto giro, cercherò, come ho sempre fatto l'alternativa che più si avvicina ai miei ideali,che poi questo si traduca in un voto "buttato" amen, almeno avrò la coscienza pulita.
> Per cercare di rispondere alla tua domanda posso dirti che non mi aspetto che cambi niente (anche se la speranza è l'ultima a morire), però se l'alternativa proposta è una destra con idee ed ideali totalmente opposti ai miei, capisci bene che mi faccio andare bene quello che passa il convento, che ripeto, non sarà il massimo della vita, ma tant'è.


letto ora il tuo post e voglio chiederti nel modo più sincero possibile cosa significhi per te "essere di sinistra" 
grazie e scusa per la domanda personale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

L'avvocato Azzeccagarbugli ha cercato di rettificare, dicendo più o meno le stesse cose


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlotta Chiaraluce, militante romana di Casapound, capolista per Italexit nel Lazio.



Ho visto delle foto. @gabri65, secondo me ci puoi andare di manganello con la fascista.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Lotito candidato per FI in Molise al Senato.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lotito candidato per FI in Molise al Senato.



Ma perché non nel Lazio? Paura dei romanisti?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Carlotta Chiaraluce: Corro con Italexit per portare Casapound in Parlamento.​


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlotta Chiaraluce: Corro con Italexit per portare Casapound in Parlamento.​



Anche questa, mah.

Ce ne fosse una che non prenderei a sportellate. Sarò malato, che vi devo dire.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma perché non nel Lazio? Paura dei romanisti?




Visto come lo considerano i laziali direi che probabilmente prenderebbe più voti dai romanisti


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Visto come lo considerano i laziali direi che probabilmente prenderebbe più voti dai romanisti



Romanisti che votano Lotito lo trovo difficile


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Romanisti che votano Lotito lo trovo difficile



Non hai capito, lo votano in modo che si tenga la Lazio.

In quanto a tirchieria può dare lezioni a tutti, Singer inclusi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Campania, chiuse liste Fi: Berlusconi e Tajani capolista, seggio blindato per la Fascina, compagna di Silvio.​

@gabri65 c’è anche la Fascina.


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Campania, chiuse liste Fi: Berlusconi e Tajani capolista, seggio blindato per la Fascina, compagna di Silvio.​
> 
> @gabri65 c’è anche la Fascina.


Che circo Forza Italia.
Ci vuole veramente coraggio a votare questo partito.
Fa schifo tanto quanto il PD.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che circo Forza Italia.
> Ci vuole veramente coraggio a votare questo partito.
> Fa schifo tanto quanto il PD.



Infatti con loro condividono una cosa : gli elettori pensionati.
Quelli che si fanno comprare con una bibita e un panino (più il biglietto per il pullman  )


----------



## Sam (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti con loro condividono una cosa : gli elettori pensionati.
> Quelli che si fanno comprare *con una bibita e un panino* (più il biglietto per il pullman  )


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti con loro condividono una cosa : gli elettori pensionati.
> Quelli che si fanno comprare con una bibita e un panino (più il biglietto per il pullman  )



Eppure vedrai che il caro Silvio sarà ancora decisivo …


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eppure vedrai che il caro Silvio sarà ancora decisivo …



E beh,ha promesso dentiere gratuite per tutti gli anziani 
Con quello che costano.....alla fine uno ci prova


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E beh,ha promesso dentiere gratuite per tutti gli anziani
> Con quello che costano.....alla fine uno ci prova




Non sottovalutare il buon Silvio


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

*Forza Italia candida Rita Dalla Chiesa in Puglia, dove avrà un collegio uninominale blindato, e capolista in Liguria, al proporzionale.*


----------



## ARKANA (22 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> letto ora il tuo post e voglio chiederti nel modo più sincero possibile cosa significhi per te "essere di sinistra"
> grazie e scusa per la domanda personale


Per farla in breve la mia sinistra ideale dovrebbe essere antiproibizionista (almeno sulle droghe leggere), dovrebbe spingere per la laicità dello stato,puntare eutanasia e testamento biologico, legalizzazione della prostituzione, difendere le minoranze etniche (veramente schifoso il fatto che hanno fatto ritirare la candidatura a uno solo perchè ha fatto una battuta sul fatto che Israele non esista), smettere di mandare armi in paesi in guerra, essere a favore dell'aborto, dare diritti e dignità ai lavoratori, soprattutto a quelli che lavorano in condizioni perennemente precarie e soprattutto iniziare pensare ai problemi reali degli italiani invece che perdere tempo dietro a cazzatine sul politicamente corretto.
Questa è a grandi linee la mia idea di sinistra, niente a che vedere con quella finta sinistra radical chic del PD che altro non mi sembra che l'evoluzione della vecchia democrazia cristiana, una banda di magna magna il cui unico interesse è tenere il culo al caldo sulla poltrona in parlamento.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per farla in breve la mia sinistra ideale dovrebbe essere antiproibizionista (almeno sulle droghe leggere), dovrebbe spingere per la laicità dello stato,puntare eutanasia e testamento biologico, legalizzazione della prostituzione, difendere le minoranze etniche (veramente schifoso il fatto che hanno fatto ritirare la candidatura a uno solo perchè ha fatto una battuta sul fatto che Israele non esista), smettere di mandare armi in paesi in guerra, essere a favore dell'aborto, dare diritti e dignità ai lavoratori, soprattutto a quelli che lavorano in condizioni perennemente precarie e soprattutto iniziare pensare ai problemi reali degli italiani invece che perdere tempo dietro a cazzatine sul politicamente corretto.
> Questa è a grandi linee la mia idea di sinistra, niente a che vedere con quella finta sinistra radical chic del PD che altro non mi sembra che l'evoluzione della vecchia democrazia cristiana, una banda di magna magna il cui unico interesse è tenere il culo al caldo sulla poltrona in parlamento.


Grazie per la risposta esaustiva 
La mia curiosità era dettata dal fatto che non vedevo nell arco parlamentare attuale chi potesse rappresentare degnamente chi persegue posizioni e idee come le tue


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> https://publish.twitter.com/?query=https://twitter.com/fratotolo2/status/1561485694194909184&widget=Tweet
> Per chi non l'ha visto, ieri Frajese su Rete 4 sbatte la verità in faccia su Bassetti, davanti a lui. Da goduria! Vi consiglio di guardare tutto il segmento con loro protagonisti.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561485694194909184Ecco il video, scusate per il link sbagliato di prima.


----------



## ARKANA (22 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta esaustiva
> La mia curiosità era dettata dal fatto che non vedevo nell arco parlamentare attuale chi potesse rappresentare degnamente chi persegue posizioni e idee come le tue


Infatti per questo motivo probabilmente non andrò a votare :/


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Agosto 2022)

Ho fatto una media dei 4 sondaggi pubblicati la settimana scorsa

FDI: 24.3%
PD: 23.2%
LEGA: 13.3%
M5S: 11%
FI: 8.3%
AZIONE/IV: 5.6%
AVS: 3.2%
ITALEXIT: 2.5%
+EUROPA: 2.1%
NM: 1.6%
IC: 1%

Non ho considerati unione popolare, italia sovrana popolare ed alternativa per l'Italia dato che sono state presenti solo in 2 sondaggi e comunque erano tutti e 3 intorno allo 0.5-1.5%

Coalizione centro destra: 47.5%
Coalizione centro sinistra: 29.5%


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2022)

*TG Byoblu: telefonate tra Giorgia Meloni e Mario Draghi, fin dal 20 luglio. Letta in un incontro pubblico ha persino detto che il premier uscente è più in contatto con la leader di FDI che con lui.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG Byoblu: telefonate tra Giorgia Meloni e Mario Draghi, fin dal 20 luglio. Letta in un incontro pubblico ha persino detto che il premier uscente è più in contatto con la leader di FDI che con lui.*


Mi sa che alla pubblicazione della lista dei "nuovi" ministri del prossimo governo, ci sarà da ridere, per non piangere.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG Byoblu: telefonate tra Giorgia Meloni e Mario Draghi, fin dal 20 luglio. Letta in un incontro pubblico ha persino detto che il premier uscente è più in contatto con la leader di FDI che con lui.*


Il capo di byoblu è dentro italexit, da qui la propaganda anti cenntrodestra. Fa pena.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il capo di byoblu è dentro italexit, da qui la propaganda anti cenntrodestra. Fa pena.


Notizia riportata anche da tutti gli altri quotidiani. Io riporto tutte le notizie, non faccio propaganda per nessuno. Messora va con Italia Sovrana e Popolare, comunque.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> TG Byoblu: telefonate tra Giorgia Meloni e Mario Draghi, fin dal 20 luglio*. Letta in un incontro pubblico ha persino detto che il premier uscente è più in contatto con la leader di FDI che con lui.*



La peggior campagna elettorale di sempre da parte del csx.
Sempre con Giorgia Meloni in bocca.

Neanche quando l'avversario era il Berlusca arrivarono a tanto,perchè oltre a deriderlo/offenderlo,se non altro parlavano anche del loro programma elettorale.
L'inutile letta invece neanche lo accenna,è troppo impegnato ad imitare la meloni (vedi le interviste in inglese,francese e spagnolo)
Che uomo ridicolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Agosto 2022)

Arrieccola la Minestra riscaldata


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Agosto 2022)

Che teatrino fortunamente mi chiamo fuori


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2022)

*Mentana "sfida" Vespa ed ha invitato tutti e 4 i leader politici, per un confronto finale, che si terrà nello speciale del TGLA7 il 23 settembre in prima serata. Ma Meloni e Letta avrebbero declinato l'invito.*


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2022)

Nuovo scontro tra Meloni e Letta: Per la Meloni droga e alcol vanno combattute con lo sport. Ma Letta non condivide la scelta di includere anche obesità e anoressia e twitta: «#VivaLeDevianze»


----------



## Swaitak (22 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nuovo scontro tra Meloni e Letta: Per la Meloni droga e alcol vanno combattute con lo sport. Ma Letta non condivide la scelta di includere anche obesità e anoressia e twitta: «#VivaLeDevianze»


Spero che in Italia non siano rimasti solo i nuovi teenager, altrimenti siamo al fosso.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Spero che in Italia non siano rimasti solo i nuovi teenager, altrimenti *siamo al fosso.*



Tranquillo, manca solo un passo avanti…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nuovo scontro tra Meloni e Letta: Per la Meloni droga e alcol vanno combattute con lo sport. Ma Letta non condivide la scelta di includere anche obesità e anoressia e twitta: «#VivaLeDevianze»



Ma torni in Francia, va.
Questo spera di fare attecchire in Itala le minchiate americane sul politically correct e il body shaming...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nuovo scontro tra Meloni e Letta: Per la Meloni droga e alcol vanno combattute con lo sport. Ma Letta non condivide la scelta di includere anche obesità e anoressia e twitta: «#VivaLeDevianze»


Nessuno che parla di economia e sanità.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nessuno che parla di economia e sanità.



Ovviamente perché, visto l’autunno che ci attende, nessuno sa cosa fare concretamente.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nuovo scontro tra Meloni e Letta: Per la Meloni droga e alcol vanno combattute con lo sport. Ma Letta non condivide la scelta di includere anche obesità e anoressia e twitta: «#VivaLeDevianze»



Ma lasciatemi andare in Giappone!

Li ci sono campagne governative per far tornare i giovani a bere alcool!

Sti ragazzi di oggi, vogliono campare tutti fino a 100 anni, in salute, senza mangiare cose buone, senza bere alcoolici, senza fumare, senza drogarsi, magari tra un pò pure senza figa.

Ma che si deve campare a fare insomma


----------



## Swaitak (22 Agosto 2022)

Ma Letta si è messo a danzare per Sanna ?


----------



## Sam (22 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nuovo scontro tra Meloni e Letta: Per la Meloni droga e alcol vanno combattute con lo sport. Ma Letta non condivide la scelta di includere anche obesità e anoressia e twitta: «#VivaLeDevianze»


Il leccaculo dell’Eliseo dice viva le devianze, perché sa che se la gente smette di bere o mangiare in maniera pericolosa, poi c’è il rischio che campa qualche anno in più. Meglio se muoiono prima, così non prendono la pensione.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il leccaculo dell’Eliseo dice viva le devianze, perché sa che se la gente smette di bere o mangiare in maniera pericolosa, poi c’è il rischio che campa qualche anno in più. Meglio se muoiono prima, così non prendono la pensione.



Propagandano tutto ciò che può instupidire una persona.

Potessero, estirperebbero alla nascita quel poco di cervello che abbiamo nella zucca.

Chi non riesce a vederlo probabilmente ha già subito quel trattamento.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2022)

Conte sui leader di partito al meeting di CL: Fanno finta di litigare in pubblico, poi trovano l’accordo attorno al tavolo.​


----------



## ARKANA (23 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte sui leader di partito al meeting di CL: Fanno finta di litigare in pubblico, poi trovano l’accordo attorno al tavolo.​


Mica è quello che fanno anche loro? XD mai con il partito di Bibbiano ahaha


----------



## ARKANA (23 Agosto 2022)

Comunque tolta l'ipocrisia di conte, questa foto è abbastanza esplicativa, prima si scannano o fanno finta di scannarsi sui social, poi invece tutti appassionatamente seduti allo stesso tavolo a parlare, non so voi, ma con uno/a che tutti i giorni mi insulta io non ci andrei manco a prendere un caffè. Andate a votarli mi raccomando


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2022)

Di Maio: Non sono d’accordo ad abolire il reddito di cittadinanza ma solo per disabili o inabili al lavoro*.*
Di Maio si è detto favorevole alla norma che permettere alle aziende di fare la proposta direttamente ai percettori del Reddito, e se non la accettano sono le aziende stesse a segnalare che la persona non deve più avere il reddito.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque tolta l'ipocrisia di conte, questa foto è abbastanza esplicativa, prima si scannano o fanno finta di scannarsi sui social, poi invece tutti appassionatamente seduti allo stesso tavolo a parlare, non so voi, ma con uno/a che tutti i giorni mi insulta io non ci andrei manco a prendere un caffè. Andate a votarli mi raccomando
> Vedi l'allegato 3064


Sono visioni un po' ingenue e fideistiche.
Intanto la frase di Conte è una sostanziale citazione di Pannella quando denunciava la partitocrazia.

Poi, la Politica è l'arte del compromesso. 
E la Democrazia è governo della maggioranza nel rispetto della minoranza.

Con tutti i problemi che ha l'Italia, preferirei vederli sempre tutti concentrati e coesi a trovare soluzioni condivise, anziché piantare bandierine identitarie.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono visioni un po' ingenue e fideistiche.
> Intanto la frase di Conte è una sostanziale citazione di Pannella quando denunciava la partitocrazia.
> 
> Poi, la Politica è l'arte del compromesso.
> ...


Ma questo senza dubbio, il problema è che ci vedo una grandissima ipocrisia di fondo, passano tutti i giorni a scannarsi da dietro uno schermo e poi quando sono faccia a faccia sono tutti rilassati a parlare (chissà di cosa) tranquillamente, io ci vedo una leggerissima presa per il cù in tutto ciò, stai a vedere che alla fine meloni e letta sono talmente agli opposti che fanno il giro e alla fine si toccano, però ripeto, se pensate che questo sia normale va benissimo, noi stiamo qui a "scannarci" e questi in modalità super relax seduti uno di fianco all'altro quasi fossero dello stesso schieramento politico, poi letta...al meeting di comunione e liberazione , c'è altro da aggiungere?


----------



## mil77 (23 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma questo senza dubbio, il problema è che ci vedo una grandissima ipocrisia di fondo, passano tutti i giorni a scannarsi da dietro uno schermo e poi quando sono faccia a faccia sono tutti rilassati a parlare (chissà di cosa) tranquillamente, io ci vedo una leggerissima presa per il cù in tutto ciò, stai a vedere che alla fine meloni e letta sono talmente agli opposti che fanno il giro e alla fine si toccano, però ripeto, se pensate che questo sia normale va benissimo, noi stiamo qui a "scannarci" e questi in modalità super relax seduti uno di fianco all'altro quasi fossero dello stesso schieramento politico, poi letta...al meeting di comunione e liberazione , c'è altro da aggiungere?


Quello che fanno in tv e sui social è finzione, questa è la realtà. Basta mettersi fuori un giorno dalla camera o dal senato e si vede come va realmente. Io ai tempi ho visto uscire dalla camera a braccetto Berlusconi e Di Pietro


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

Stefania Modestino, capolista in Campania per Calenda: Renzi è un pinocchio, von der Leyen una cameriera. Su Putin: La storia gli darà ragione.
Su Zelensky: Non è normale che si sia fatto vedere all’Eurofestival. Non sappiamo tutti i fatti dell’Ucraina.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stefania Modestino, capolista in Campania per Calenda: Renzi è un pinocchio, von der Leyen una cameriera. Su Putin: La storia gli darà ragione.
> Su Zelensky: Non è normale che si sia fatto vedere all’Eurofestival. Non sappiamo tutti i fatti dell’Ucraina.


Prepensionata già pronta al gruppo misto dopo la prima scoreggia di Renzi


----------



## sunburn (24 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma questo senza dubbio, il problema è che ci vedo una grandissima ipocrisia di fondo, passano tutti i giorni a scannarsi da dietro uno schermo e poi quando sono faccia a faccia sono tutti rilassati a parlare (chissà di cosa) tranquillamente, io ci vedo una leggerissima presa per il cù in tutto ciò, stai a vedere che alla fine meloni e letta sono talmente agli opposti che fanno il giro e alla fine si toccano, però ripeto, se pensate che questo sia normale va benissimo, noi stiamo qui a "scannarci" e questi in modalità super relax seduti uno di fianco all'altro quasi fossero dello stesso schieramento politico, poi letta...al meeting di comunione e liberazione , c'è altro da aggiungere?


Sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di strano né di male. Un conto sono le posizioni politiche, che ricordiamo per loro è un lavoro(purtroppo), altro conto i rapporti umani che possono essere i più vari.
Io non ho mai condiviso nulla del Berlusconi politico, ma una birretta con Silvione me la farei tranquillamente e, se mi avesse invitato a qualche cena elegante, certamente non avrei declinato l’invito… 

Il problema nasce quando la gente comune non riesce a distinguere tra il politico e la persona e, vedendoli scannarsi su social o tv, di riflesso si scanna con altra gente comune perché ha idee diverse. 
Ma basterebbe mettere da parte le dichiarazioni fatte dai vari politici e andarsi a guardare i provvedimenti concretamente adottati negli ultimi trent’anni per vedere che c’è sempre stata una sostanziale continuità di scelte politiche nei settori fondamentali del Paese: un ammasso sterminato di leggi, leggine e decretucci che, se non si sapesse da chi son state approvate, nessuno sarebbe in grado di attribuire a uno schieramento o all’altro.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*lista "Referendum e Giustizia" di Cappato esclusa dalle elezioni, perchè ha presentato le firme elettroniche invece che cartacee

lui preannuncia ricorso in 48 ore


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*Pd porta in tribunale M5S in Sicilia per aver rotto l'alleanza per le prossime regionali

segretario regionale:

"Abbiamo dato mandato ai nostri legali di verificare la candidabilità di Di Paola e la fondatezza di una causa civile per chiedere il risarcimento dei danni che abbiamo subito da chi non ha rispettato le regole che c'eravamo dati"


La Sicilia*


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*Letta nipote minaccia:

"Meloni è sulla linea di Trump e Trump ha fatto una brutta fine"*


da Corleone è tutto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Agosto 2022)

*Aumenta il divario tra Meloni e Letta, secondo il sondaggio Noto.

FDI tocca il 25% mentre il PD scende al 20,5%*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pd porta in tribunale M5S in Sicilia per aver rotto l'alleanza per le prossime regionali
> 
> segretario regionale:
> 
> ...



Poi si lamentano che la giustiziahhh non riesce ad evadere i problemi dei cittadini.

Una nazione che emana un odore fetido e insopportabile, da cancellare dalla cartina.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi si lamentano che la giustiziahhh non riesce ad evadere i problemi dei cittadini.
> 
> Una nazione che emana un odore fetido e insopportabile, da cancellare dalla cartina.


poi in tribunale per cosa ?
un accordo tra due partiti non ha valore legale
allora ogni volta che i candidati non rispettano i requisiti per cui si sono candidati andrebbero portati sempre in tribunale


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote minaccia:
> 
> "Meloni è sulla linea di Trump e Trump ha fatto una brutta fine"*
> 
> ...



Parole ed atteggiamento da camicia nera


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Parole ed atteggiamento da camicia nera


la giusta punizione sarebbe far trovare di nuovo Trump al governo


----------



## gabri65 (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi in tribunale per cosa ?
> un accordo tra due partiti non ha valore legale
> allora ogni volta che i candidati non rispettano i requisiti per cui si sono candidati andrebbero portati sempre in tribunale



Eh, ma vedrai che fa comodo anche agli irreprensibili funzionari giudiziari avere a che fare con 'ste robe, ci "lavoreranno" per chissà quanto, con la scusa che è importante garantire la democrazia e la trasparenza.

Milioni e milioni di risorse e tempo bruciati.

E nessuno dice niente, in primis il nostro grande PdR, il presidente del degrado.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

Forse la Meloni ha commesso un errore con l'ex presidente della regione Siciliana Musumeci candidato al Senato, ci sono tante categorie che lo odiano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lista "Referendum e Giustizia" di Cappato esclusa dalle elezioni, perchè ha presentato le firme elettroniche invece che cartacee
> 
> lui preannuncia ricorso in 48 ore
> 
> ...



Azz, e io che speravo di dargli il voto


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Agosto 2022)

Intanto, chiedo conferma a voi, dei partiti/liste minori dovrebbero essere state ammesse unione popolare, italia sovrana e popolare ed italexit.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Azz, e io che speravo di dargli il voto


ha presentato le firme in chiavetta usb...pensa di stare in Svizzera forse
in Italia sotto al gazebo in piazza si sta per far firmare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Comunque la Ferragni ha iniziato a far campagna elettorale contro la Meloni. Se sta gente inizia a martellare mi sa che ci saranno problemi per lei


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Agosto 2022)

Proiezioni del istituto sondaggistico Bidimedia sui collegi uninominali.. ed immaginatevi come sarebbe la situazione se la gente di destra votasse centrodestra e non i partitini sovranisti..


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque la Ferragni ha iniziato a far campagna elettorale contro la Meloni. Se sta gente inizia a martellare mi sa che ci saranno problemi per lei


ma i 18-25 enni credo siano persi ormai


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque la Ferragni ha iniziato a far campagna elettorale contro la Meloni. Se sta gente inizia a martellare mi sa che ci saranno problemi per lei


Anche per me.. se tutti i vip seguiti da milioni di ragazzini iniziano a gettare m sul centrodestra la vedo nera..


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Proiezioni del istituto sondaggistico Bidimedia sui collegi uninominali.. ed immaginatevi come sarebbe la situazione se la gente di destra votasse centrodestra e non i partitini sovranisti..


immaginate se ci fosse una legge elettorale come quasi tutto l'Occidente più che altro e non dei vecchiazzi costituzionalisti spaventati dal fantasma fascista che non vogliono il governo forte
che poi il parlamento viene cassato con mozioni di fiducia a profusione, per cui è solo una presa di posizione di principio
in quasi tutto il mondo civilizzato si ha una maggioranza assoluta con numeri ben inferiori...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma i 18-25 enni credo siano persi ormai



Il 90% degli italiani è perso... Comunque senza la spinta di Ferragni e soci molti non votano, ma se iniziano campagna con quelle diavolerie di tik tok e instagram qualcosa sposterà.

La destra è troppo sicura di fare il cappotto, per me ci saranno sorprese alla fine


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Proiezioni del istituto sondaggistico Bidimedia sui collegi uninominali.. ed immaginatevi come sarebbe la situazione se la gente di destra votasse centrodestra e non i partitini sovranisti..
> Vedi l'allegato 3071



Immagina come sarebbe se ci fosse un partito di destra serio...


----------



## Dexter (24 Agosto 2022)

La quantità di fake news della sinistra é spaventosa. É pieno di neomaggiorenni convinti che dovranno fare la leva obbligatoria, strapieno di under40 spaventati dal ritorno del fascismo (???)... quanta ignoranza. E meno male che le menti geniali votano a sinistra


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma i 18-25 enni credo siano persi ormai


Non ce li vedo votare pd, il pd è un partito morto e sepolto che non ha alcuno sbocco e si tiene in vita grazie ai poteri forti europei che vogliono degli incapaci "studiati" al governo, il futuro per me sarà un grosso distacco da certe tematiche europeiste e sceme, ius soli, scholae, stronzae, porti aperti e degrado accettato, ogni giorno c'è gente sempre più incazzata che va contro, soprattutto chi è preso di mira da politiche assurde, purtroppo hanno cercato di far passare il pd come il governo della tranquillità, quello con gli agi migliori, del debito buono europeo ma in realtà hanno fatto solo disastri e non hanno nemmeno tutelato la fascia produttiva del paese, si sono rifugiati dietro la sensibilizzazione su temi di cui frega niente a nessuno, tipico della politica scema e inutile, che si preoccupa del bastone infuocato mentre con lo stesso stai incendiando un condominio di gente che deve voler bene al bastone green.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Agosto 2022)

Ma figuratevi se la Ferragni sposta voti su!


----------



## Sam (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> immaginate se ci fosse una legge elettorale come quasi tutto l'Occidente più che altro e non dei vecchiazzi costituzionalisti spaventati dal fantasma fascista che non vogliono il governo forte
> che poi il parlamento viene cassato con mozioni di fiducia a profusione, per cui è solo una presa di posizione di principio
> in quasi tutto il mondo civilizzato si ha una maggioranza assoluta con numeri ben inferiori...


Nessuno vuole il governo forte, però poi quando vanno lì stuprano l’ordinamento costituzionale a botte di decreti legge.

Eh ma la Repubblica Presidenziale no, perché altrimenti c’è il rischio del fascismo!


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Proiezioni del istituto sondaggistico Bidimedia sui collegi uninominali.. ed immaginatevi come sarebbe la situazione se la gente di destra votasse centrodestra e non i partitini sovranisti..
> Vedi l'allegato 3071


"Toss up, lean, solid".

Ma andate a ca**re.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Agosto 2022)

Avete troppo paura di sta banda di stupidi a sinistra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Agosto 2022)

Twitter fa campagna elettorale progressista e woke da ben prima della Ferragnez. Non cambia nulla.
Chi segue sta gente già non vota destra.

Certo estendendo il voto agli under 18 e alle risorse, qualcosa cambierebbe...


----------



## Sam (24 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Avete troppo paura di sta banda di stupidi a sinistra


Ma figurati.
Tanto si sa già come va a finire: larghe intese e via per una nuova legislatura.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma figuratevi se la Ferragni sposta voti su!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> Tanto si sa già come va a finire: larghe intese e via per una nuova legislatura.


Ci sarà un governo Meloni. L'incognita è quanto durerà. I fischi ieri a Letta in quel posto di appecorati che oggi hanno applaudito in massa a Draghi dice tutto. Non a caso, pure i sondaggi si stanno correggendo e si stanno arrendendo alla verità parlando di PD crollato al 20% (per me farà molto meno). 

Letta si dimetterà e al suo posto Bonaccini.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma figuratevi se la Ferragni sposta voti su!


beato te che non conosci la gente che vive sui social h24


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà un governo Meloni. L'incognita è quanto durerà. I fischi ieri a Letta in quel posto di appecorati che oggi hanno applaudito in massa a Draghi dice tutto. Non a caso, pure i sondaggi si stanno correggendo e si stanno arrendendo alla verità parlando di PD crollato al 20% (per me farà molto meno).
> 
> Letta si dimetterà e al suo posto *Bonaccini.*



Bonaccini è una roba indegna proprio, purtroppo però farà presa sicuramente su un certo tipo di elettorato.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> N'altro scemo, che però purtroppo sicuramente farà presa su un certo tipo di elettorato. Bonaccini è una roba indegna proprio


Dagospia ieri ha messo la notizia che ha assunto un nuovo manager della comunicazione, in modo che potrà lanciarsi alla grande dopo un flop di Letta.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2022)

Aggiungo che io spero che Letta sia segretario del PD a vita. È un disastro vivente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dagospia ieri ha messo la notizia che ha assunto un nuovo manager della comunicazione, in modo che potrà lanciarsi alla grande dopo un flop di Letta.



Ricordo quando un annetto fa o due (non ricordo di preciso), andai a scaricarmi il curriculum di Bonaccini, una roba ridicola. Solo politica, nessuna esperienza lavorativa, zero. Mai fatto un cavolo se non politica, solamente diploma di liceo e *anni di nulla* prima di entrare nel giro della politica. Gente che poi rompe le scatole ai giovani sul divano, quando sono i primi a non aver mai fatto una sega per poi essere catapultati in politica grazie chissà a quali agganci.

Uno schifo. Probabile che da qui a breve il curriculum subisca una bella modifica, vi invito tutti a scaricarlo prima che subisca le dovute correzioni. Scrivete bonaccini curriculum e vi esce il sito della regione emilia romagna dove potete scaricarlo


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà un governo Meloni. L'incognita è quanto durerà. I fischi ieri a Letta in quel posto di appecorati che oggi hanno applaudito in massa a Draghi dice tutto. Non a caso, pure i sondaggi si stanno correggendo e si stanno arrendendo alla verità parlando di PD crollato al 20% (per me farà molto meno).
> 
> Letta si dimetterà e al suo posto Bonaccini.


Le ultime scorregge di draghi, nei salottini bene, il banchiere campione che sta lasciando un paese in super crescita, uscito fantasticamente dalla crisi, applausi, belle parole, ce la farete, io ho fatto il mio, di più non sono riuscito a distruggere, lacrimucce cattoliche, tipicamente italiane, sei stato grande, a pranzo una piadina e poi nel pomeriggio istruzioni alla Meloni, alla sera altri applausi mentre ritorna a casa, una persona di una caratura incredibile, col riportino giusto, malignamente buonissimo, incapace di fare politica ma comunque primo ministro della grande crisi del 20-28, messo lì dai poteri forti per cui lavorava, degno personaggio europeo, della Ue che non sbaglia mai, così lontana e poco italiana.
Lo vogliamo un "uomo" apolitico e antiitaliano di questa caratura al quirinale o vogliamo ammalarci e morire? cosa scegliere? draghi o il caldo in casa in estate? draghi o il freddo in casa d'inverno? draghi o le bollette shock?


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Agosto 2022)

Vi tranquillizzo: più di 3 under 25 su 4 non votano


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi tranquillizzo: più di 3 under 25 su 4 non votano


io ne ho tre in casa e votano tutti


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2022)

La Meloni ha l'incognità dell'astensione, ma superata quella, può fare un botto micidiale. Il M5S che aveva fatto il 30 e passa fu "ostacolato" dalla Lega che era una novità per l'effetto Salvini, così come il PD che ebbe l'ostacolo M5S nel 2013. Stavolta è diverso, la Meloni è l'UNICA novità tra i grandi partiti. Contro ha il deserto. Non avrà alcun ostacolo. 

Paragone e co ruberanno per lo più ai grillini e qualcosina alla Lega, ma la Meloni singolarmente non avrà ostacoli.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi tranquillizzo: più di 3 under 25 su 4 non votano


In effetti avevo sottovalutato quest'aspetto


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto, chiedo conferma a voi, dei partiti/liste minori dovrebbero essere state ammesse unione popolare, italia sovrana e popolare ed italexit.


domani saranno ufficiali

al momento è così:

- Italexit ha superato in tutti i collegi il numero di firme per presentarsi,

- Vita non sarà in Molise e Basilicata, oltre a certe province (Lecce, Napoli, Trapani, Agrigento)

- Italia sovrana e popolare quasi tutta Italia

- Alternativa per l'Italia quasi tutta Italia

- Unione popolare non sarà a Trapani, Agrigento, Varese


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> domani saranno ufficiali
> 
> al momento è così:
> 
> ...


Aggiungo che FdP non è stata ammessa.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*programma di Unione popolare formata da De Magistris, Potere al Popolo, Rete dei Comunisti, ManifestA (ex parlamentari M5S), Rifondazione Comunista, Democrazia e Autonomia:


Lavoro*

Introduzione di un salario minimo legale di almeno 10 euro lordi l’ora (1600 euro al mese) rivalutato annualmente, per mettere fine al lavoro povero e utilizzare il rialzo di tutti i salari anche come mezzo di politica industriale, per
spingere le imprese verso produzioni a più alto valore aggiunto.
Rendere nuovamente il contratto a tempo indeterminato la forma contrattuale standard, in primo luogo abolendo il Jobs Act e tutte le leggi che hanno incentivato la precarietà.
Piano di assunzioni da 1 milione di persone nel pubblico impiego per avvicinarsi alla media europea di impiegati pubblici per abitante.
Restituzione del collocamento al lavoro al settore pubblico e riduzione del ruolo delle agenzie private.
Fine dell’alternanza scuola-lavoro.
Stabilizzazione del personale precario della scuola con almeno 36 mesi di servizio con procedura speciale; cancellazione della riforma Bianchi del reclutamento del personale docente.
Libri gratis fino al termine delle scuole superiori. Mezzi pubblici gratis fino a 18 anni. Cinema e teatro gratis fino a 18 anni.
40.000 posti per docenti e ricercatori per avvicinarsi alla media europea nel rapporto docenti/studenti, e programma di assunzioni e stabilizzazioni di personale amministrativo, indispensabili per garantire il buon funzionamento degli atenei italiani.
*Energia*


Nazionalizzazione del settore energetico a partire da Enel Green Power (al momento controllata da Enel al 100%), per creare un’azienda pubblica che investa su energie rinnovabili e quindi garantire autonomia energetica al paese e un progressivo controllo pubblico su tutto il settore energetico.
Per un’economia circolare, equa e solidale, stop inceneritori, fossile e nucleare.
Piano di investimenti straordinario nelle energie rinnovabili (almeno 10 GW di nuove installazioni l’anno), distribuite sull’intero territorio nazionale, con impianti fotovoltaici preferibilmente in aree già artificializzate ed eolici preferibilmente offshore, non favorendo ulteriore consumo di suolo.
*Ambiente*


Legge nazionale per portare a zero il consumo di suolo, che blocchi entro il 2025 le espansioni in zone naturali e agricole e attivi un programma per il recupero, il riuso e la manutenzione del patrimonio esistente.
Abolizione dei SAD, i sussidi ambientalmente dannosi elargiti alle fonti fossili.
Forti investimenti nel trasporto urbano e interurbano ed elettrificazione di tutto il trasporto pubblico.
Stop a ogni progetto di estrazione petrolifera in Italia, nessun sostegno pubblico ai combustibili fossili e blocco dei finanziamenti a progetti fossili entro il 2024.
*Fisco*


Riforma fiscale per ridurre le tasse ai redditi medi e bassi e aumentarle ai redditi alti, con stralcio e cancellazione della riforma fiscale di Draghi che ha tagliato le tasse ai ricchi.
Estensione della base imponibile IRPEF a redditi da capitale, immobiliari e finanziari.
Introduzione di una tassa sul patrimonio partendo da una soglia di un milione di euro e procedendo con aliquote in senso progressivo, come proposto dall’economista Piketty.
Aumento dell’imposta sulle successioni e sulle donazioni, per ottenere un gettito fiscale in linea con i paesi OCSE.
Espansione della no-tax area da 8000 a 10.000 euro, perimetrandola per evitare che favorisca anche i redditi alti.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*programma VITA degli ex M5s Cunial e Barillari, avvocato Polacco, m3V, stop5G*

1. VITA​
*Abrogazione di ogni norma emanata in violazione dei diritti umani* e in contrasto con i principi originari e spirituali della vita.
Sì alla *vita come diritto inalienabile* in tutte le sue espressioni e manifestazioni. Principale rivelazione della vita, le giovani generazioni, i bambini e gli adolescenti sono al centro della comunità nazionale.
2. LIBERTÀ COSTITUZIONALI​
*Abolizione di ogni ricatto sanitario* e terapeutico come l’obbligo vaccinale per ogni fascia di età e per tutte le categorie professionali e sociali.
*Stop ai sistemi di ingegneria sociale*, sorveglianza e controllo, nonché di premialità e credito sociale.
Rispetto e garanzia di tutti i *diritti naturali e costituzionali.*
*Libertà di movimento e spostamento* della persona senza restrizione emergenziale.
*Libertà e diritto al lavoro e allo studio* come attitudine del proprio talento personale e professionale finalizzato al bene comune.
Diritto e salvaguardia della *proprietà privata, inviolabile.*
3. RIPRISTINO DELLE SOVRANITÀ NAZIONALI​
*Stop alle speculazioni della finanza internazionale* sull’Italia e la sua economia nazionale.
*Blocco dell’ID-Pay e del Wallet system* finalizzato alla sostituzione della moneta contante con la moneta elettronica.
Lotta alla disoccupazione tecnologica.
*Abolizione degli ordini e dei collegi professionali* e degli esami di Stato per l’accesso alle libere professioni.
*Stop TTIP* (Trattato transatlantico sul commercio e gli investimenti) ed ai trattati internazionali di libero scambio e desecretazione degli accordi e dei contratti stipulati in ogni settore dallo Stato con le multinazionali.
*Banca centrale di proprietà dello Stato.*
Sistema bancario a prevalenza pubblico, con *separazione netta tra Banche Commerciali e Banche d’Investimento.*
Libertà normativa per *valute locali gestite da casse comunali.*
Instaurazione della* sovranità monetaria*, energetica e alimentare.
Sviluppo di un piano nazionale di *autonomia energetica sostenibile. *
Salvaguardia della produzione italiana e dei *mestieri tradizionali*, sburocratizzazione e agevolazioni per le attività locali, partite iva, piccole e medie imprese a *sostegno dell’economia locale reale.*
*Stop all’aumento prezzi dei beni di prima necessità e di consumo* (come carburante per il trasporto su gomma, utenze, alimenti, servizi e forniture).
Protezione e controllo degli *asset strategici industriali.*
Riduzione della pressione fiscale e *tassa piatta al 20%.*
*Riduzione* radicale della* spesa pubblica improduttiva e della burocrazia.*
Creazione di* zone franche* per l’export al fine di rilanciare l’economia nel Mezzogiorno e di ogni altra zona depressa del Paese.
4. GEOPOLITICA​
*Italia nazione pacifica e neutrale*, esclusa da alleanze militari armate.
*Ripudio della guerra.*
*Uscita dalla NATO.*
*Chiusura* e dismissione delle *basi militari di forze straniere* sul territorio nazionale.
Piena attuazione del Trattato per la *proibizione delle armi nucleari* e divieto produzione armamenti sul territorio nazionale.
*Uscita dall’Euro e da questa Unione Europea.*
*Esclusione di rappresentanti istituzionali italiani dai think tank*, summit e consessi gestiti da organismi sovranazionali, massonerie deviate e occulte nonché gruppi lobbistici non eletti dal popolo.
*Abolizione del segreto di Stato* per i delitti di stragi e terrorismo.
5. SCUOLA, ARTI E SCIENZA​
*Abolizione* dei programmi di formazione scolastica veicolati con nuove tecnologie digitali: *DAD, Metaverso e robotica.*
*Stop ai programmi d’indottrinamento* gender, corpo neutro e transumano.
*Massima indipendenza della ricerca scientifica*, slegata dai conflitti d’interesse dell’industria e da influenze lobbistiche.
*Scuola, Università e Alta Formazione Artistica e Musicale* come luogo di *formazione e crescita basata sui modelli pedagogici di libertà*, non violenza e sviluppo dei talenti.
Tutela della* libertà di scelta della didattica* alternativa e _homeschooling_.
Riconoscimento e dignità per le *discipline complementari della salute* e delle scienze noetiche.
Riconoscimento e *diffusione della bellezza come nuovo paradigma culturale e sociale.*
6. INFORMAZIONE LIBERA E VERITÀ​
*Trasparenza* sulla provenienza delle f*onti giornalistiche e dei finanziamenti dell’editoria* pubblica e privata per il superamento dei conflitti d’interesse.
Abolizione dei contratti d’oro in RAI.
*Abolizione dell’ordine dei giornalisti.*
Stop al finanziamento pubblico dell’editoria.
*Indipendenza dell’informazione pubblica* per un reale pluralismo di contenuti e opinioni.
*Recessione di accordi sottoscritti tra Stato e multinazionali dell’Hi-tech,* piattaforme social e organi di informazione protesi alla sistematica censura del pluralismo.
7. BENI COMUNI​
*No agli OGM*, organismi geneticamente modificati dall’ingegneria genetica.
*No agli NBT,* tecniche di miglioramento genetico.
*Stop all’inquinamento* dei cibi e delle coltivazioni e promozione del benessere animale.
*Stop ai programmi di geo-ingegneria* e difesa dell’aria pubblica e dell’etere.
Stop al taglio degli alberi e valorizzazione del patrimonio boschivo e del verde pubblico.
*Sostegno delle aziende biologich*e e biodinamiche.
*Investimenti sull’autosufficienza*, sulla produzione solidale a filiera corta e sui valori della cultura agricola contadina.
Gestione comune dell’*acqua pubblica* come fonte primaria di vita.
Riconoscimento del valore inestimabile dei *beni comuni come intangibili*, di tutti e soprattutto per tutti, a garanzia della giustizia sociale, dei più deboli e delle generazioni future.
*Tutela dei cicli armonici e naturali dell’ecosistema*, per la parte biotica con particolare riferimento agli animali.
Stop alla vivisezione, *promozione e difesa dei diritti e del benessere di tutti gli animali*
*No al nucleare.*
8. SALUTE E SCIENZA​
*Stop alla cultura della morte* nella propaganda della iper-medicalizzazione della vita.
Revisione del sistema sanitario nazionale fondato su *prevenzione, libertà di scelta terapeutica, principio di precauzione e di prevenzione del danno.*
*Abolizione dei sistemi clientelari* di nomina politica e valutazione dei direttori generali di ASL e Ospedali.
*Libertà di scelta terapeutica e abolizione del passaporto sanitario e green pass.*
*Stop 5G*, moratoria nazionale per gli standard tecnologici non sicuri per umanità e ambiente.
Stop alla transizione digitale.
*Minimizzazione dell’inquinamento elettromagnetico*, fisico e chimico e riconoscimento delle malattie ambientali.
9. RIFORMA DELLA GIUSTIZIA​
*Separazione delle carriere dei Magistrati.*
*Abolizione dei Tribunali per i Minorenni.*
*Divieto* per i Magistrati di ricoprire *incarichi ministeriali, politici, elettorali.*
*Riforma dei Consigli Giudiziari* con l’introduzione della rappresentanza dell’Avvocatura.
*Riforma del CSM* con elezione dei componenti non con presentazione di “liste elettorali correntizie” ma per sorteggio.
Obbligo di *conclusione* dei procedimenti penali e civili *entro due anni per ogni grado di giudizio.*
Abolizione dei ruoli della magistratura onoraria con *acquisizione alla Magistratura Ordinaria dei Giudici di Pace.*
10. SICUREZZA COME VALORIZZAZIONE DEGLI ESSERI UMANI E DELLE COMUNITÀ​
*Stop all’immigrazione clandestina* in tutte le sue forme attraverso l’autodeterminazione delle persone e delle comunità, per la fine di ogni tipo di neocolonialismo estrattivista.
*Sostegno alle comunità locali* per la gestione condivisa delle ricchezze del territorio.
*Ogni comunità locale decide*, attraverso gli organi preposti, per* il proprio presente e futuro*, in base alle proprie necessità.
Estensione dei sistemi di* partecipazione del cittadino e dei meccanismi decisionali sulle scelte territoriali* come confronto costante con i rappresentanti eletti nelle amministrazioni locali in particolare su temi come discariche, termovalorizzatori, inceneritori e grandi opere.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*programma di Alternativa per l'Italia con l'unione di Exit di Di Stefano e Popolo della Famiglia di Adinolfi*



>


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *programma VITA degli ex M5s Cunial e Barillari, avvocato Polacco, m3V, stop5G*


mamma mia, con tutto il rispetto, ma sembra uscito dai gruppi delle mamme di FB


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*programma Italia sovrana e popolare con Toscano (Ancora Italia), Rizzo e D'Andrea*



>


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

*programma Italexit di Paragone*



>


----------



## Sam (24 Agosto 2022)

Per evitare post lunghissimi che verrebbero tagliati, metto i numeri dei punti sulla quale potrei essere d'accordo e quali no, altrimenti è finita.



Andris ha scritto:


> *programma di Unione popolare formata da De Magistris, Potere al Popolo, Rete dei Comunisti, ManifestA (ex parlamentari M5S), Rifondazione Comunista, Democrazia e Autonomia:
> 
> 
> Lavoro*


Sono d'accordo con il punto 1, 3, 6, 7 e 9.
Il punto 2 è abbastanza fuffa perché non c'è abbastanza contestualizzazione, e conoscendo le persone all'interno della coalizione, il concetto di "spingere le imprese verso le produzioni a più alto valore aggiunto" mi ricorda tanto l'economia pianificata di Staliniana e Maoista memoria.
Il valore della produzione lo decide il mercato, non lo Stato. Quando lo Stato comincia a dire che tipo di investimento fare l'economia va rotoli (vedi URSS), tanto quanto va a rotoli quando lo Stato è completamente disinteressato a qualunque forma di evoluzione economica (vedi USA e crisi varie, specialmente quella del 2008).
Ed essendo che il grande balzo in avanti di Mao è stato un fallimento epocale costato milioni di morti, io lascerei perdere.
Il punto 4, 5 e 8 è proprio statalismo allo Stato puro, anche laddove non c'è una reale necessità. Oltretutto, i libri, i mezzi pubblici, il cinema e il teatro gratis sono mera propaganda.
I libri gratis vanno dati alle famiglie indigenti. Chi può li paghi. Non c'è bisogno di sovraccaricare lo Stato di spese inutili.




Andris ha scritto:


> *Energia*


Solo il punto 1 merita discussione, il resto è praticamente idiozia.
Venire a parlare ancora di pale eoliche, anziché parlare di nucleare nel 2022 significa vivere su un altro pianeta.




Andris ha scritto:


> *Ambiente*


Fuffa allo stato puro.
Il primo punto è da Smemorati di Collegno. I verdi che non vogliono il consumo di suolo, sono poi gli stessi che non vogliono i grattacieli per inquinamento visivo nei confronti del patrimonio storico.
La scelta è: costruire in verticale o in orizzontale. Non ci sono altre vie.
Il resto è incommentabile, a parte il terzo punto, che non ha nulla a che vedere con lo Stato, perché riguarda i Comuni.
L'ultimo punto è veramente da galera per Alto Tradimento, considerando che già oggi la Croazia trivella e ci frega le nostre risorse, mentre noi ci facciamo le seghe mentali. Ma vabbe', si sà che i comunisti hanno sempre avuto un feticcio per i figli di Tito.




Andris ha scritto:


> *Fisco*


Il primo punto va letto con l'inno dell'Internazionale Comunista, perché altrimenti non si spiega come uno possa partorire simili cag4te, considerando che Draghi è quello che ha segato le gambe con le aliquote IRPEF ai redditi maggiori di 50.000 €, rispetto al vecchio tabellario.
Il secondo punto è fuffa allo stato puro, considerando che il concetto di reddito da capitale è fumoso. Cosa intendono per reddito da capitale? I dividendi? L'interesse su un prestito? Tutto quanto?
Inoltre l'IRPEF sui redditi immobiliari significherebbe azzerare completamente il già morente mercato degli affitti.
Il terzo punto è praticamente il nulla cosmico, considerando che chi ha simili patrimoni, ha anche reti di società per portare fuori i capitali. Quindi occorre una riforma fiscale che tenga conto seriamente dell'evasione e dell'elusione fiscale.
Oltretutto mettere una patrimoniale per sostenere tutte le idee stataliste che hanno significa che nessun ricco porterebbe capitali in Italia. Piuttosto va via.

-------------------------




Andris ha scritto:


> *programma VITA degli ex M5s Cunial e Barillari, avvocato Polacco, m3V, stop5G*
> 
> 1. VITA​


Troppo fumo. Sembra l'omelia in Chiesa. Parlate di provvedimenti, anziché del miracolo della vita.



Andris ha scritto:


> 2. LIBERTÀ COSTITUZIONALI​


Il punto 1, 3 e 4, ci possono stare.
Il punto 2 è una boiata, considerando che parli di ingegneria sociale e sorveglianza e poi usi iOS o Android. Se vuoi davvero parlare di questi argomenti, cominciamo a parlare di sovranità digitale e dell'importanza di mantenere la tecnologia e i derivati (ovvero il business delle aziende che si affidano all'IT) in casa. Ergo, sovranità digitale, come fanno Cina e Russia.
L'ultimo punto non mi è mai sembrato un rischio che corre questo paese, anzi.



Andris ha scritto:


> 3. RIPRISTINO DELLE SOVRANITÀ NAZIONALI​


Qui ci sono punti interessanti, se non fosse per la flat tax al 20%, che se non è accompagnato da una revisione del modello di fiscalità, non ha nemmeno i fondamenti minimi per essere applicabile.
Le zone franche sono un metodo che effettivamente funziona e potrebbe essere applicabile. Io stesso ho sempre parlato di sgravi sull'investimento nel Mezzogiorno.

Il punto sulla separazione tra Banche commerciali e Banche d'Investimento, merita un plauso, e devo dirlo. Nessuno ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo fino ad adesso, per ovvi intrallazzi con il mondo bancario.
Ma un ritorno ad una regolamentazione severa è quello che ci vuole per evitare una nuova crisi come quella del 2008, e per evitare scandali tipo MPS che vendeva titoli tossici ai clienti ignari spacciandoli per investimenti sicuri, quando a loro serviva solo un conto deposito.
La Banca Commerciale non deve proporre investimenti. Se si vuole investire si va in una Banca d'affari, come si faceva una volta.



Andris ha scritto:


> 4. GEOPOLITICA​


C'erano margini di discussione interessanti, salvo poi venir fuori a parlare di assenza di alleanze militari e ripudio della guerra.
Quindi passo oltre scuotendo il capo, lamentandomi dell'ennesima occasione persa.



Andris ha scritto:


> 5. SCUOLA, ARTI E SCIENZA​


Sono d'accordo sui primi 3 punti. Il resto è abbastanza fuffa.



Andris ha scritto:


> 6. INFORMAZIONE LIBERA E VERITÀ​


I punti interessanti sono il 1, 3, 4, 6. Quindi escluso il 2 e il 5 che vanno discussi in relazione ad una riforma strutturale della RAI con l'abolizione del canone, in quanto tassa anacronistica.



Andris ha scritto:


> 7. BENI COMUNI​


Come al solito, punti interessanti che meritano una discussione, ma poi rovinati dal "no al nucleare".
Passiamo oltre.



Andris ha scritto:


> 8. SALUTE E SCIENZA​


Lo stop al 5G è il classico "quando il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito", e si rifà al problema della sovranità digitale di cui sopra.
Il problema non sono le onde elettromagnetiche del 5G. Il problema del 5G è che gli apparati sono TUTTI di matrice cinese, e questo NON VA BENE in un mondo dove oramai tutto passa per Internet, e la Cina si è dimostrata molto aggressiva sullo spionaggio con le backdoor nei firmware, al pari della NSA e della CIA negli USA.



Andris ha scritto:


> 9. RIFORMA DELLA GIUSTIZIA​


Qui ci può stare.



Andris ha scritto:


> 10. SICUREZZA COME VALORIZZAZIONE DEGLI ESSERI UMANI E DELLE COMUNITÀ​


D'accordo solo col punto 1.



Bene, morale della favola, ribadisco quanto ho sempre detto: non voterò nessuno.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *programma Italexit di Paragone*


Programma ad hoc da partito civetta. Paragone vuole andare nel centrodestra e renderlo sovranista, oppure appoggiarlo esternamente. A Zona Bianca, infatti, ha detto di sì alla flat tax e ha elogiato la Meloni.


----------



## Sam (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *programma di Alternativa per l'Italia con l'unione di Exit di Di Stefano e Popolo della Famiglia di Adinolfi*


Un programma di 5 punti di cui slogan e poco più?
Vabbe' che tra Adinolfi e Di Stefano i neuroni abbondano...




Andris ha scritto:


> *programma Italia sovrana e popolare con Toscano (Ancora Italia), Rizzo e D'Andrea*


Come sopra.
Slogan. Magari i temi sono anche condivisibili, ma serve parlare nel profondo su COME volete arrivarci.



Andris ha scritto:


> *programma Italexit di Paragone*


M5S 2.0
Passiamo DECISAMENTE oltre.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2022)

Italexit, comunque, è il primo partito mediatico anti-euro che, prima delle elezioni, non ha cambiato idea sull'europa e sulla moneta unica. Mi ricordo Lega e M5S nel 2018, prima delle elezioni, dicevano in coro che si doveva rimanere nell'euro ecc.

Io una possibilità penso che gliela darò. Considererò Italexit una nuova UKIP; cioè andranno lì non per governare, ma per diffondere malcontento verso l'UE al punto che daranno il via a un referendum per l'uscita.


----------



## dadensa (24 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il primo punto va letto con l'inno dell'Internazionale Comunista, perché altrimenti non si spiega come uno possa partorire simili cag4te, considerando che Draghi è quello che ha segato le gambe con le aliquote IRPEF ai redditi maggiori di 50.000 €, rispetto al vecchio tabellario.
> Il secondo punto è fuffa allo stato puro, considerando che il concetto di reddito da capitale è fumoso. Cosa intendono per reddito da capitale? I dividendi? L'interesse su un prestito? Tutto quanto?
> Inoltre l'IRPEF sui redditi immobiliari significherebbe azzerare completamente il già morente mercato degli affitti.
> Il terzo punto è praticamente il nulla cosmico, considerando che chi ha simili patrimoni, ha anche reti di società per portare fuori i capitali. Quindi occorre una riforma fiscale che tenga conto seriamente dell'evasione e dell'elusione fiscale.
> ...


Ciao, ti rispondo sul punto irpef solo per provare a spiegare (è il mio lavoro)
Non è propriamente vero che le imposte per i redditi sopra i 50k sono aumentate anzi sono diminuite. 
Vero che l'aliquota marginale al 43% è valida dal 2022 per i redditi da Euro 50k in su mentre sino all'anno scorso era valida per i redditi oltre i 75k.
Ciò nonostante, con la riduzione delle altre aliquote marginali si è ridotta l'imposta totale, nell'esempio citato di un reddito di 50k conti alla mano di circa euro 739,00 annui (imposta di Euro 14.400 nel 2022 contro Euro 15.139 nel 2021). Se hai necessità ti mando i conteggi in privato.
Per quanto riguarda su cosa intendono su redditi da capitale ecc è effettivamente un punto troppo generico. Vi sono redditi che sono tassate alla fonte (ovvero in maniera secca, senza rientrare nell'imponibile fiscale) come ad esempio i redditi da capitale al 26% o i redditi da fabbricati con cedolare secca al 21%, etc...
E' sicuramente un mezzo linciaggio per gli investimenti e i risparmi dei privati, molto stanilista come discorso..


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Agosto 2022)

I vari Vita, alternativa per l'Italia ed italia sovrana se sommati tutti e 3 arrivano al 2% è già tanto.. nessuno in Italia conosce questi partitini


----------



## Mika (24 Agosto 2022)

Domanda, ma questi partiti piccoli che dicono "uscita dalla NATO, dalla UE e dall'EURO" sanno di cosa parlano? Sanno bene quanto ci vuole e che cosa si vuole? Oppure credono che basta dire "basta NATO, basta UE, basta Euro, ciao ciao" gli altri dicono "E' stato bello, addio" oppure staranno a guardare senza fare nulla visto che ci tengono dalle bolas basta un "Va bene allora ridateci indietro tutti soldi che vi abbiamo dato dal 1946 ad oggi, oltre ai soldi che vi abbiamo dato di recente per attutire l'impatto del Covid". Altro che default.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> I vari Vita, alternativa per l'Italia ed italia sovrana se sommati tutti e 3 arrivano al 2% è già tanto.. nessuno in Italia conosce questi partitini


su internet sono conosciuti
comunque alcuni personaggi di riferimento si conoscono anche fuori la rete

diciamo che avrebbero dovuto tutti unirsi, ma le manie di protagonismo di alcuni e gli errori di altri lo hanno impedito
potenzialmente c'era almeno un 10% di spazio secondo me tra tutti gli elettori

se dici che c'è un sistema chiuso in Italia è inutile parlare di comunismo (lista de magistris) e fascismo (Alternativa di ex M5s non si è alleata con Paragone per presenza di gente ex presunta fascista), stila un programma neutro che va bene a tutti e vai insieme
scrivendo cose concrete, non solo desiderata al momento irrealizzabili

solo che troppi vogliono fare il front man...


----------



## Sam (24 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Ciao, ti rispondo sul punto irpef solo per provare a spiegare (è il mio lavoro)
> Non è propriamente vero che le imposte per i redditi sopra i 50k sono aumentate anzi sono diminuite.
> Vero che l'aliquota marginale al 43% è valida dal 2022 per i redditi da Euro 50k in su mentre sino all'anno scorso era valida per i redditi oltre i 75k.
> Ciò nonostante, con la riduzione delle altre aliquote marginali si è ridotta l'imposta totale, nell'esempio citato di un reddito di 50k conti alla mano di circa euro 739,00 annui (imposta di Euro 14.400 nel 2022 contro Euro 15.139 nel 2021). Se hai necessità ti mando i conteggi in privato.


Sì sì, invia pure. Mi interessano molto le tematiche fiscali, quindi è sempre una buona lettura. Grazie.



dadensa ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda su cosa intendono su redditi da capitale ecc è effettivamente un punto troppo generico. Vi sono redditi che sono tassate alla fonte (ovvero in maniera secca, senza rientrare nell'imponibile fiscale) come ad esempio i redditi da capitale al 26% o i redditi da fabbricati con cedolare secca al 21%, etc...


Esattamente, infatti mi sembra più un punto per fare numero. Tipo Cetto La Qualunque quando, dopo che gli fecero notare che l'ICI era già stata abolita, rispose "l'aboliremo due volte".



dadensa ha scritto:


> E' sicuramente un mezzo linciaggio per gli investimenti e i risparmi dei privati, molto stanilista come discorso..


Alla fine, con una manovra economica del genere arrivi a tre risultati:

ammazzi il povero risparmiatore con le patrimoniali, visto che lui è l'unico disgraziato che può avere qualche soldo da parte su un conto deposito, perché chi i capitali li ha davvero, ha fior fiori di commercialisti al soldo pronti a trovare il primo cavillo per eludere il sistema. Come già avviene oggi.
ammazzi il cittadino comune che ha un immobile vacante e lo vuole affittare, visto che già oggi paga delle tasse sul 730.
Un imprenditore che vuole investire, ci pensa due volte, considerando che una legislazione del genere lo considererebbe alla stregua di un criminale, prima ancora di aver compiuto un crimine.


----------



## dadensa (24 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì sì, invia pure. Mi interessano molto le tematiche fiscali, quindi è sempre una buona lettura. Grazie.
> 
> 
> Esattamente, infatti mi sembra più un punto per fare numero. Tipo Cetto La Qualunque quando, dopo che gli fecero notare che l'ICI era già stata abolita, rispose "l'aboliremo due volte".
> ...



Non mi fa accedere, non so se hai le impostazioni del profilo bloccate per messaggi privati..

Per il resto sono d'accordo, viene visto il (piccolo) risparmiatore come un riccone da spennare..


----------



## Sam (24 Agosto 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Non mi fa accedere, non so se hai le impostazioni del profilo bloccate per messaggi privati..
> 
> Per il resto sono d'accordo, viene visto il (piccolo) risparmiatore come un riccone da spennare..


Scusami, hai ragione. Avevo dimenticato le impostazioni sulla privacy.
Adesso dovrebbe essere ok.


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su internet sono conosciuti
> comunque alcuni personaggi di riferimento si conoscono anche fuori la rete
> 
> diciamo che avrebbero dovuto tutti unirsi, ma le manie di protagonismo di alcuni e gli errori di altri lo hanno impedito
> ...


Italexit e gli altri partitini internettiani possono arrivare al 9-10% messi tutti assieme?
Concordo comunque, tutti vogliono avere in mano il coltello per tagliare la torta ma c'è da dire che potenzialmente col pubblico del web che è sempre sul web sono quelli che hanno più margine per crescere, diciamo opposizione a vita in attesa che a poco a poco i big partiti si brucino o si ficchino con tutte le scarpe nel solito sacco europeo.
Queste elezioni sono le più semplici mai fatte, ci sono gli strumenti solo da togliere, no qui no lì, il gioco è fatto, ma bisogna vedere chi farà davvero certe cose irrinunciabili inserite nel proprio programma (in caso di vittoria) per poter essere credibile una volta vinte stravinte le elezioni, perché normalmente nessuno riesce mai a proporre nulla che viene subito messo nel sacco dall'Ue, infatti è da un millennio che governa il pd che ha come punti cardine il no al sovranismo e al fascismo, di fatto la classica politica commissariata e a tempo perso.
Non sono sicuro che in Europa accettino la disfatta della loro sinistra buona, in Italia da 2 anni c'è tanto malcontento ma bisogna vedere come riusciranno a manovrare anche queste elezioni dopo quanto avvenuto in Francia, se ci saranno poteri forti molto molto invasivi per andare contro la Meloni usando quelle che sono state le propagande giuste degli ultimi anni, green pass, accogliamo il mondo intero, sì alle armi per la pace e no alla Russia ecco sarà più dura, ma i governi tecnici già se li sono giocati e adesso chi vince deve provare a cambiare rotta, rimanere al 10% nel suo e provare a portare avanti anche interessi nazionali strategici in questo contesto storico in cui devi difenderti non dai russi ma dai tuoi "amici", diciamo che sarebbe ora di mettere le basi per programmare ciò che sarà il futuro dell'Italia fuori dall'Ue e dall'€, avere un governo di destra che stravincerà è un buon inizio perché come dicevo non ha come programma identitario l'essere totalmente vassallo dei poteri forti (altrimenti la Meloni non sarebbe rimasta all'opposizione), diciamo più buon viso a cattivo gioco ma per ora non abbiamo ancora visto la Meloni al comando, se riesce a resistere potrebbe far bene, non ha altre chances l'Italia, o ci si riprende un minimo di sovranità o verrà ficcata sotto terra da tecnici, burocrati e tutto ciò che gira attorno al circoscemo €peo.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

sintesi discorso di Draghi: spocchia e linee guida per chi verrà, posto che per lui il migliore è se stesso...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Il sacro romano impero è riuscito a prendere le firme?


----------



## vota DC (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sintesi discorso di Draghi: spocchia e linee guida per chi verrà, posto che per lui il migliore è se stesso...


Boh faceva un monosillabo, aspettava almeno dieci secondi che gli facessero l'applauso e acclamazioni varie e poi continuava. Se ti riferisci al discorso a comunione e liberazione di oggi.
Il contenuto è "Conte non vaccinava nessuno, poi ho vaccinato tutti in pochi secondi e ho fatto le adunate oceaniche ai concerti perché il covid non lo prende nessuno" tipico discorso da presuntuoso che nemmeno guarda i dati dato che abbiamo più morti persino dell'estate del 2020.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

Draghi da Rimini: L’Italia ce la farà, con qualsiasi governo. Isolarci non è nel nostro interesse.​


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *programma Italexit di Paragone*



Sinceramente non lo voterei nemmeno se ci fosse il partito unico.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi da Rimini: L’Italia ce la farà, con qualsiasi governo. Isolarci non è nel nostro interesse.​



Ma vai a scuola da Erdogan, venduto traditore che non sei altro, invece di leccare il posteriore della Vonderkulen.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

L’ Agcom boccia il duello Meloni-Letta poiché un solo confronto a due non rispetta la par condicio.​


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Agosto 2022)

Per la prima volta in vita mia penso non voterò.. 
Fanno troppo schifo tutti, un manipolo di falliti che fanno a gara a chi propone la fesseria maggiore.. 
Ho perso la speranza per questo paese


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in vita mia penso non voterò..
> Fanno troppo schifo tutti, un manipolo di falliti che fanno a gara a chi propone la fesseria maggiore..
> Ho perso la speranza per questo paese


Dopo averle provate tutte, la vera novità almeno sul piano personale è non votare


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Italexit e gli altri partitini internettiani possono arrivare al 9-10% messi tutti assieme?
> Concordo comunque, tutti vogliono avere in mano il coltello per tagliare la torta ma c'è da dire che potenzialmente col pubblico del web che è sempre sul web sono quelli che hanno più margine per crescere, diciamo opposizione a vita in attesa che a poco a poco i big partiti si brucino o si ficchino con tutte le scarpe nel solito sacco europeo.


sì per me possono tranquillamente, ma ci sono tre requisiti:

1) non restringersi ai nomi emersi nel periodo lockdown, vaccinazione, restrizioni varie covid
è vero che si tratti del punto più basso italiano, ma poi bisogna avere le competenze per proporre altro

2) non riproporre politici già trombati più volte e ne leggo troppi

3) fare un programma concreto e non divisivo, come detto prima


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in vita mia penso non voterò..
> Fanno troppo schifo tutti, un manipolo di falliti che fanno a gara a chi propone la fesseria maggiore..
> Ho perso la speranza per questo paese



Il problema è che qualunque cosa si fa, si sbaglia sempre.

Non voti? Sai che gli frega, anzi sono più contenti perché ci sono meno incognite e rotture di palle.

Voti anche solo di protesta per rabbia?

Per votare uno qualunque dei partiti attuali devi stuprare te stesso e alla fine ti sentirai uno schifo per aver votato certa gentaglia.

L'unica sarebbe realmente crearsi il proprio partito.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì per me possono tranquillamente, ma ci sono tre requisiti:
> 
> 1) non restringersi ai nomi emersi nel periodo lockdown, vaccinazione, restrizioni varie covid
> è vero che si tratti del punto più basso italiano, ma poi bisogna avere le competenze per proporre altro
> ...


Italexit è un non partito, è un'ideologia con uno scopo ben preciso, ha un inizio e una fine, il suo unico programma è uscire dall'Ue e dall'€, per cui penso che se riuscirà ad avere una buona fetta di consensi poi dovrà agganciarsi ad altro perché non sarebbe credibile se diventasse partito con altri argomenti, deve per forza appoggiarsi ad altri con argomenti chiaramente in linea con un certo pensiero "sovranista" per poi finalizzare ciò che ha portato in dote a quel partito o a quel movimento in quel momento.
Chiaro, se invece l'intento fosse quello di diventare un partito col nome cool per poi portare avanti la solita politica poltronistica o simile fanno meglio a chiudere subito, hanno il potenziale del web ma per arrivare ad avere uno spiraglio bisognerà aspettare che muoiano i dinosauri attuali della politica italiana, i guardiani del parco Giurassico europeo, il movimento italexit può attecchire come un tempo fece il m5s, perché parte dal web, dai giovani e poi prende dentro anche altri che si distaccano dalla solita politica vecchia, quella del pd al 18-20%, diventerà la novità, adesso non è il periodo ma una volta morti i dinosauri e una volta finito il giro sulla giostra della destra ci sarà spazio per altro, anche per l'impensabile.


----------



## sunburn (25 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> e alla fine ti sentirai uno schifo per aver votato certa gentaglia.


Io son diventato maggiorenne nel 2003 e ho potuto votare per la prima volta per le politiche nel 2006. Ogni giorno mi in…fervoravo per le cose che dicevano o facevano le persone che io avevo, seppur indirettamente(non c’erano preferenze), contribuito a eleggere. Mi dava proprio fastidio. Per fortuna quella legislatura durò solo due anni e mi tolsi il peso.
Nel 2008 andai a votare un partito che sapevo non avrebbe eletto nessun parlamentare perché non mi andava di astenermi, cosa che poi invece ho fatto sistematicamente nelle tornate successive e che farò anche stavolta.
A me dispiace non andare a votare, ma poi penso che, per principio, la delega al primo che passa non la darei neanche per l’assemblea condominiale, figuriamoci per gestire il mio Paese.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2022)

Ma come mai sta vaccata di votare soltanto il 25 settembre?

Io non so se riuscirò, o meglio, lo farò ma mi crea un sacco di problemi logistici


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2022)

Mazzucco propone i suoi 11 punti, per convincerlo a votare un partito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma come mai sta vaccata di votare soltanto il 25 settembre?
> 
> Io non so se riuscirò, o meglio, lo farò ma mi crea un sacco di problemi logistici



E' Mattarella che fa i suoi calcoli da arbitro Massa, considerando che un certo elettorato andrà a votare in massa in ogni caso, anche in sedia a rotelle, mentre un altro tipo di elettorato meno con la bava alla bocca spalma in due giorni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

Degrado ragazzi, Letta ha scelto il rossonero.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mazzucco propone i suoi 11 punti, per convincerlo a votare un partito.








La risposta di Paragone e Stramezzi (candidato Italexit), che però parlano di 10 punti, erroneamente, e non di 11 punti di Mazzucco.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2022)

Fine della telenovela Mazzucco, con Amodeo che si mostra in disaccordo sulla sua proposta di astensione.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado ragazzi, Letta ha scelto il rossonero.


purtroppo è pure milanista


----------



## Albijol (25 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado ragazzi, Letta ha scelto il rossonero.


ROTFL negli anni del PD siamo passati dal 27 per cento al 40 per cento di dipendenza dal gas russo.


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado ragazzi, Letta ha scelto il rossonero.


come sempre Italia non menzionata...solo Europa.

lui da premier, come tutti gli altri, è andato a scodinzolare da Putin per avere contratti migliori
se non avesse invaso l'Ucraina, sarebbero ancora tutti là...

comunque gli piace la cravatta stile Trump...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado ragazzi, Letta ha scelto il rossonero.



Ovviamente Putin, visto che me la metti in codesti termini e con codesta faccia da finto intelligente.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda, ma questi partiti piccoli che dicono "uscita dalla NATO, dalla UE e dall'EURO" sanno di cosa parlano? Sanno bene quanto ci vuole e che cosa si vuole? Oppure credono che basta dire "basta NATO, basta UE, basta Euro, ciao ciao" gli altri dicono "E' stato bello, addio" oppure staranno a guardare senza fare nulla visto che ci tengono dalle bolas basta un "Va bene allora ridateci indietro tutti soldi che vi abbiamo dato dal 1946 ad oggi, oltre ai soldi che vi abbiamo dato di recente per attutire l'impatto del Covid". Altro che default.


Figurarsi, sono degli asini che o non sanno di cosa parlano o si divertono a prendere per il naso i propri ascoltatori. Basti pensare che per uscire dall'euro l'Italia dovrebbe rimborsare 6/700 miliardi di target 2 ai partner europei (bilancia commerciale negativa), dove li troverebbero questi soldi?  Qualcuno dice di non pagarli e andarsene. Certo, così sicuramente saremo ben voluti dagli altri paesi e saranno senza dubbio disposti a farci credito perché siamo belli e con la liretta


----------



## Mika (25 Agosto 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Figurarsi, sono degli asini che o non sanno di cosa parlano o si divertono a prendere per il naso i propri ascoltatori. Basti pensare che per uscire dall'euro l'Italia dovrebbe rimborsare 6/700 miliardi di target 2 ai partner europei (bilancia commerciale negativa), dove li troverebbero questi soldi?  Qualcuno dice di non pagarli e andarsene. Certo, così sicuramente saremo ben voluti dagli altri paesi e saranno senza dubbio disposti a farci credito perché siamo belli e con la liretta


Oltre al fatto che ci darebbero un embargo economico-commerciale che finiremo come la Cambogia


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

*Massimo Cassano, sottosegretario al Lavoro di Renzi e Gentiloni attualmente con listino bloccato del terzo polo in Puglia, beccato da una giornalista mentre firma i contratti dei navigator in campagna elettorale per assunzione nell'azienda pubblica ARPAL
è infatti il direttore generale dell'agenzia regionale per le politiche attive del lavoro, messo da Emiliano che ora ne chiede la testa, e non ha alcuna intenzione di dimettersi*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

*Calenda: Si sospenda immediatamente la campagna elettorale. Siamo in emergenza nazionale. 
Grazie a Matteo Salvini, Silvio Berlusconi e Giuseppe Conte il Governo Draghi ha le mani legate. 
Le forze politiche sospendano la campagna elettorale e si dichiarino pronte a supportare il piano del governo, rigassificatore incluso, e un eventuale scostamento di bilancio".*


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Calenda: Si sospenda immediatamente la campagna elettorale. Siamo in emergenza nazionale.
> Grazie a Matteo Salvini, Silvio Berlusconi e Giuseppe Conte il Governo Draghi ha le mani legate.
> Le forze politiche sospendano la campagna elettorale e si dichiarino pronte a supportare il piano del governo, rigassificatore incluso, e un eventuale scostamento di bilancio".*




Ma sto pupazzo perchè non si sputa in faccia da solo?


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Mastella ha pubblicato il suo numero invitando chiunque a chiamarlo.

Se volete provarci: 335.5930411


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mastella ha pubblicato il suo numero invitando chiunque a chiamarlo.
> 
> Se volete provarci: 335.5930411



Ahahaahaha il trash ai massimi livelli!!!!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2022)

Perfino il "comunista" Caprarica sta bocciando di brutto il PD su Rete 4. Chissà che flop faranno...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2022)

*Salvini da Del Debbio si candida a premier, in caso di vittoria della Lega: "Se gli italiani mi daranno fiducia, sarà un onore fare il presidente del consiglio".

Del Debbio gli chiede: "E se la Lega non sarà primo partito farà il ministro degli interni?".*

*Salvini: "Farò l'allenatore del Milan".*


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

ancora la scenetta con Fornero (dopo anni ha smesso di bazzicare solo la7...) che parla di pensioni contro Salvini..


----------



## Sam (25 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini da Del Debbio si candida a premier, in caso di vittoria della Lega: "Se gli italiani mi daranno fiducia, sarà un onore fare il presidente del consiglio".
> 
> Del Debbio gli chiede: "E se la Lega non sarà primo partito farà il ministro degli interni?".
> 
> Salvini: "Farò l'allenatore del Milan".*


L’andarsene fuori dalle palle non è proprio contemplato, vedo…


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Farò l'allenatore del Milan".*


quando fa così mi fa inquarazare ancora di più


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

*Salvini:*

*"Letta perchè scappi ? Confrontiamoci"*


----------



## Sam (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mastella ha pubblicato il suo numero invitando chiunque a chiamarlo.
> 
> Se volete provarci: 335.5930411


Aaah Mastella, che dolci ricordi…


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

*Bonino eterna candidata lancia il suo slogan:

"Io non sono Giorgia, io sono Emma"*



disse bene Bergoglio quando la vide in piazza del Vaticano appena scoperta la malattia.
l'erba cattiva non muore mai...


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

*Serracchiani:*

*"Pd prima forza il 25 settembre ?

Ci sono tutte le condizioni.*

*Grazie al nostro slogan "Scegli" c'è un'assunzione di responsabilità degli italiani contro le destre"


*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Serracchiani:*
> 
> *"Pd prima forza il 25 settembre ?
> 
> ...


è una campagna basata sulla stupidità degli italiani, sono curioso di scoprire la percentuale


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

*Meloni continua il giro di interviste internazionali, dopo Fox ora Reuters:*

*"Sono molto cauta.

Nessuna persona responsabile, prima di avere un quadro completo delle risorse che possono essere investite, può immaginare di rovinare le finanze del Paese
Prima cosa che dovremo fare la legge di bilancio e abbiamo chiaramente intenzione di farla entro i parametri richiesti

Vogliamo un diverso atteggiamento italiano sulla scena internazionale, ad esempio nei confronti della Commissione Europea.*
*Questo non significa che vogliamo distruggere l'Europa, che vogliamo lasciare l'Europa, che vogliamo fare cose pazze*
*Significa semplicemente spiegare che la difesa dell'interesse nazionale è importante per noi come lo è per i francesi e per i tedeschi".*


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

*Renzi:*

*"Il 1 settembre sarò alla sala rossa del comune di Firenze*

*Riparte la mia corsa là dove tutto è iniziato per me"*


e torna a fare il sindaco là appunto, invece di mettere un tuo burattino...


----------



## smallball (25 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini da Del Debbio si candida a premier, in caso di vittoria della Lega: "Se gli italiani mi daranno fiducia, sarà un onore fare il presidente del consiglio".
> 
> Del Debbio gli chiede: "E se la Lega non sarà primo partito farà il ministro degli interni?".
> 
> Salvini: "Farò l'allenatore del Milan".*


Sa benissimo che tornerà al Viminale


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Serracchiani:*
> 
> *"Pd prima forza il 25 settembre ?
> 
> ...



E niente, questi sanno solo parlare in funzione dei nemici delle destre. Dell'itaglia non gliene frega proprio una sega, basta sconfiggere l'avversario, poi son catzi dei cittadini.

Maledetti.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Letta: Ingerenza Russia per favorire destra.​


----------



## mandraghe (26 Agosto 2022)

Qua ci sta bene il marchio di fabbrica del forum: che degrado™


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Salvini: Con me torna la leva militare.​


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Con me torna la leva militare.​



Ottima dichiarazione per perdere voti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2022)

Ma questa mega inchiesta di Repubblica sulla spia russa infiltrata da 10 anni in Italia?

Sappiamo tutti quale sarà la rivelazione finale dell'inchiesta, vero?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma questa mega inchiesta di Repubblica sulla spia russa infiltrata da 10 anni in Italia?
> 
> Sappiamo tutti quale sarà la rivelazione finale dell'inchiesta, vero?



Non è difficile nemmeno indovinare quando avverrà


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Letta: Non votare Pd nei collegi è favore a destra.​


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma questa mega inchiesta di Repubblica sulla spia russa infiltrata da 10 anni in Italia?
> 
> Sappiamo tutti quale sarà la rivelazione finale dell'inchiesta, vero?



Aspettano che lo scriviamo noi qui sul forum.

Per ora non hanno idea. Come sempre.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Degrado ragazzi, Letta ha scelto il rossonero.



Tipo: ti piace la fi.. o il ca..
Questo è il livello del capo ultrà del PD


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma questa mega inchiesta di Repubblica sulla spia russa infiltrata da 10 anni in Italia?
> 
> Sappiamo tutti quale sarà la rivelazione finale dell'inchiesta, vero?


Qualcosa mi dice che la spia non votava Partito Democratico.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Qua ci sta bene il marchio di fabbrica del forum: che degrado™



Il guanciale è adeguato per i radicalchic che lo pagano all'etto più del S. Daniele o il Parma, giusto per fare i fighi con gli amici.
La carbonara che conosciamo e che è diffusa in tutto il mondo in origine utilizzava il bacon d'importazione, poi presto sostituito dalla pancetta affumicata, economica ed alla portata di tutti nel dopoguerra.
Per l'amatriciana è un altro discorso, ma non si usano i maccheroni..

Edit: Gaber si sta rigirando nella tomba.. una volta a sinistra si mangiava orgogliosamente mortadella e salamella, il resto era per i borghesi.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che la spia non votava Partito Democratico.



Non penserai mica che è in buoni rapporti con la Lega.


----------



## Sam (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Con me torna la leva militare.​


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Con me torna la leva militare.​


Eccolo, ora inizia con la campagna pro PD. 
I veri nemici della destra sono Salvini e Berlusconi, altro che sti 4 falliti del CDS


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eccolo, ora inizia con la campagna pro PD.
> I veri nemici della destra sono Salvini e Berlusconi, altro che sti 4 falliti del CDS



Io l’ho sempre detto che la Meloni deve guardarsi dagli “alleati”.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

*Salvini: il rischio* di *razionamenti* in *autunno* c’è. Se il *prezzo* non scende il prossimo Governo dovrà razionare luce e gas a partire dalle *imprese.*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Conte sul RDC: La destra lasci stare chi vive ai limiti della povertà.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: il rischio* di *razionamenti* in *autunno* c’è. Se il *prezzo* non scende il prossimo Governo dovrà razionare luce e gas a partire dalle *imprese.*


Questo deve stare zitto e far parlare solo la Meloni


----------



## Milanoide (26 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mastella ha pubblicato il suo numero invitando chiunque a chiamarlo.
> 
> Se volete provarci: 335.5930411


Azz! Ho sempre avuto un debole per sua moglie...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questo deve stare zitto e far parlare solo la Meloni



Figurati. Io credo che a lui e a Silvio la leadership della Meloni sia proprio indigesta.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Ancora Salvini: Subito stop Fornero e avvio quota 41.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Figurati. Io credo che a lui e a Silvio la leadership della Meloni sia proprio indigesta.


Ma deve essere per forza così, alcune sue recenti affermazioni sono da suicidio politico.

Razionare le risorse per le aziende? E' una follia, fa parte di una coalizione liberare con orientamento a destra, votata in gran numero da piccoli e medi industriali/commercianti


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte sul RDC: La destra lasci stare chi vive ai limiti della povertà.



E come mai c'è 'sta povertà, maledetto idiota?

Sì è creata per generazione spontanea subito dopo che si è sciolto il governo?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Ma deve essere per forza così, alcune sue recenti affermazioni sono da suicidio politico.*
> 
> Razionare le risorse per le aziende? E' una follia, fa parte di una coalizione liberare con orientamento a destra, votata in gran numero da piccoli e medi industriali/commercianti



Salvini è adatto a guidare l’Italia quanto Binotto a dirigere la Ferrari.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2022)

Io mi domando come si faccia a votare Salvini dopo aver visto le solite scemenze che ha detto ieri.
Incomprensibile al pari di cui vota Letta, piuttosto capisco più chi vota Berlusconi.
Peggio di così c'è solo Conte, Paragone, NoVax antisistema vari...


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io mi domando come si faccia a votare Salvini dopo aver visto le solite scemenze che ha detto ieri.
> Incomprensibile al pari di cui vota Letta, piuttosto capisco più chi vota Berlusconi.
> Peggio di così c'è solo Conte, Paragone, NoVax antisistema vari...


Berlusconi come leader non è più affidabile, a riprova le tantissime defezioni in quest'ultimo mandato.
Salvini neanche lo commento, sta diventando una macchietta peggiore di Bossi.

Spero in una Meloni al 30% e gli altri 2 a raccogliere le briciole con partitini sotto il 10%


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Agosto 2022)

Dico una cosa folle che mai avrei pensato di dire in vita mia.... se fossi certo che col mio voto il centrodestra avrebbe i numeri per fare un intera legislatura sarei pure disposto a votare Meloni. 

Qualsiasi cosa succeda abbiamo dannatamente bisogno di stabilità politica per un quinquenno.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Salvini insiste sul ritorno del servizio militare: È molto utile. 
Unarma (Sindacato dei Carabinier): Momento delicato, arruolare giovani impreparati è un rischio”​


----------



## davoreb (26 Agosto 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma questo senza dubbio, il problema è che ci vedo una grandissima ipocrisia di fondo, passano tutti i giorni a scannarsi da dietro uno schermo e poi quando sono faccia a faccia sono tutti rilassati a parlare (chissà di cosa) tranquillamente, io ci vedo una leggerissima presa per il cù in tutto ciò, stai a vedere che alla fine meloni e letta sono talmente agli opposti che fanno il giro e alla fine si toccano, però ripeto, se pensate che questo sia normale va benissimo, noi stiamo qui a "scannarci" e questi in modalità super relax seduti uno di fianco all'altro quasi fossero dello stesso schieramento politico, poi letta...al meeting di comunione e liberazione , c'è altro da aggiungere?



ma cosa dovevano fare? andare ad una riunione con il mitra?

io ho litigato in modo abbastanza pesante per lavoro con il proprietario di un azienda dove son volati insulti ecc., poi dopo qualche giorno ci siamo visti per discutere di alcuni lavori, abbiamo bevuto un caffè e se qualcuno ci scattava una foto sembravamo tranquillissimi e migliori amici.

tutta sta pappardella per dire che fare polemica su una foto cosi è assurdo.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini insiste sul ritorno del servizio militare: È molto utile.​Unarma (Sindacato dei Carabinier): Momento delicato, arruolare giovani impreparati è un rischio”​


questa non l'ho capita.. sembra uno di quegli annunci: '' cercasi giovane lavoratore appena diplomato con 5 anni di esperienza nel settore''


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini insiste sul ritorno del servizio militare: È molto utile.​Unarma (Sindacato dei Carabinier): Momento delicato, arruolare giovani impreparati è un rischio”​


A 18 anni sarei stato contrariasimo, ma oggi che ne ho 27 sarei stra-favorevole ad un periodo di tempo trascorso in ambiente pieno di disciplina. Magari non un anno (eccessivo) ma 3/4 mesi trascorsi sotto un regime di disciplina a certi buffoni che si vedono fuori dalle scuole superiori farebbero solo bene.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questa non l'ho capita.. sembra uno di quegli annunci: '' cercasi giovane lavoratore appena diplomato con 5 anni di esperienza nel settore''



C’è poco da capire. Servono militari professionisti. È una proposta con cui Salvini si è fatto amico tanti neo-elettori.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A 18 anni sarei stato contrariasimo, ma oggi che ne ho 27 sarei stra-favorevole ad un periodo di tempo trascorso in ambiente pieno di disciplina. Magari non un anno (eccessivo) ma 3/4 mesi trascorsi sotto un regime di disciplina a certi buffoni che si vedono fuori dalle scuole superiori farebbero solo bene.



L‘educazione si deve apprendere in famiglia. Le caserme non sono dei collegi.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini insiste sul ritorno del servizio militare: È molto utile.​Unarma (Sindacato dei Carabinier): Momento delicato, arruolare giovani impreparati è un rischio”​



Se Salvini non parlasse, sarebbe Presidente del Consiglio da tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L‘educazione si deve apprendere in famiglia. Le caserme non sono dei collegi.


Vabbè ma non si parla di educazione alla guerra, si parla di seguire un programma di disciplina


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C’è poco da capire. Servono militari professionisti. È una proposta con cui Salvini si è fatto amico tanti neo-elettori.


L'esercito é quanto di più inutile possa esistere in un paese democratico circondato da paesi democratici. Smobiliterei tutto e manderei i militari (che sono tutti "figli di" e falliti del sud e non, che non avevano voglia di lavorare) in miniera. Altro che 2% del PIL in difesa...destinateli ai carabinieri e alla guardia di finanza che (in parte) lavorano davvero. Che schifo i militari e l esercito cristo santo  se penso che le mie tasse finanziano Gennar O Caporal Maggiore vomito


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non si parla di educazione alla guerra, si parla di seguire un programma di disciplina



Allora bisognerebbe prima far passare nelle caserme tanti genitori.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'esercito é quanto di più inutile possa esistere in un paese democratico circondato da paesi democratici. Smobiliterei tutto e manderei i militari (che sono tutti "figli di" e falliti del sud e non, che non avevano voglia di lavorare) in miniera. Altro che 2% del PIL in difesa...destinateli ai carabinieri e alla guardia di finanza che (in parte) lavorano davvero. Che schifo i militari e l esercito cristo santo  se penso che le mie tasse finanziano Gennar O Caporal Maggiore vomito


Teoria corretta se tutti la pensassero cosi.
Auspicabile.

Ma la realtà è che se tutti i paesi democratici europei domani rinunciassero all' esercito, dopo 3 mesi avresti Russi e Cinesi e Americani che probabilmente ti piantano la bandierina sul tetto del Comune della tua Capitale.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A 18 anni sarei stato contrariasimo, ma oggi che ne ho 27 sarei stra-favorevole ad un periodo di tempo trascorso in ambiente pieno di disciplina. Magari non un anno (eccessivo) ma 3/4 mesi trascorsi sotto un regime di disciplina a certi buffoni che si vedono fuori dalle scuole superiori farebbero solo bene.


Capisco il tuo discorso e hai ragione, ma avrai sicuramente presente che razza di ritardati escono fuori dalle caserme...a quel punto meglio il 18enne medio, ignorante e indisciplinato..


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *L'esercito é quanto di più inutile possa esistere in un paese democratico circondato da paesi democratici*. Smobiliterei tutto e manderei i militari (che sono tutti "figli di" e falliti del sud e non, che non avevano voglia di lavorare) in miniera. Altro che 2% del PIL in difesa...destinateli ai carabinieri e alla guardia di finanza che (in parte) lavorano davvero. Che schifo i militari e l esercito cristo santo  se penso che le mie tasse finanziano Gennar O Caporal Maggiore vomito



Non condivido. Per me ogni Stato *sovrano* DEVE avere un esercito efficiente.


----------



## Mika (26 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se Salvini non parlasse, sarebbe Presidente del Consiglio da tempo.


Lungi da me difendere Salvini, che me ne scampi, ma da quando è stato tolto il servizio di leva i neo-maggiorenni sono di un maleducato e indisciplinato unico. Ma proprio nelle regole basilari della civiltà. Quando andavo alle medie e superiori esisteva l'obbligo di leva e anche quando ho finito le superiori, ho conosciuto dei teppistelli di scuola (e anche tanti) che dopo i 12 mesi di servizio sono tornati che erano caratterialmente completamente trasformati in meglio.

Tra l'altro, dopo dodici mesi potevi scegliere se farne il tuo lavoro oppure no, oltre al fatto che potevi scegliere di andare a fare il pompiere, in protezione civile, in servizio civile, non per forza il milite (carabiniere, esercito, polizia). Lo trovavo utile, si viveva una realtà e si cresceva nei valori civili.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Salvini, che me ne scampi, ma da quando è stato tolto il servizio di leva i neo-maggiorenni sono di un maleducato e indisciplinato unico. Ma proprio nelle regole basilari della civiltà. Quando andavo alle medie e superiori esisteva l'obbligo di leva e anche quando ho finito le superiori, ho conosciuto dei teppistelli di scuola (e anche tanti) che dopo i 12 mesi di servizio sono tornati che erano caratterialmente completamente trasformati in meglio.


Eh ok, ma non so se porterà voti sbandierarlo.

Personalmente, concordo su quello che vuoi dire e lo comprendo.

Lo penso anche io ogni tanto, ma poi vedo la mia generazione: siamo stati i primi a rientrare nell' abolizione del servizio obbligatorio di leva, eppure siamo tutti lavoratori e non andiamo a in giro a fare in delinquenti.

Che a molti farebbe bene farsi il militare, probabilmente è vero, ma temo che il problema sia più complesso.

Penso che sia il mondo effimero che ci circonda, ad aver fatto crescere giovani maleducati, irrispettosi e viziatelli.
Non tanto il servizio militare mancato.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Salvini, che me ne scampi, ma da quando è stato tolto il servizio di leva i neo-maggiorenni sono di un maleducato e indisciplinato unico. Ma proprio nelle regole basilari della civiltà. Quando andavo alle medie e superiori esisteva l'obbligo di leva e anche quando ho finito le superiori, ho conosciuto dei teppistelli di scuola (e anche tanti) che dopo i 12 mesi di servizio sono tornati che erano caratterialmente completamente trasformati in meglio.



Educazione e disciplina devono essere compito - fin dalla nascita - della famiglia. I ragazzi di oggi andrebbero in caserma solo a farsi selfie e se venissero privati di smartphone e dei social si suiciderebbero.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Salvini, che me ne scampi, ma da quando è stato tolto il servizio di leva i neo-maggiorenni sono di un maleducato e indisciplinato unico. Ma proprio nelle regole basilari della civiltà. Quando andavo alle medie e superiori esisteva l'obbligo di leva e anche quando ho finito le superiori, ho conosciuto dei teppistelli di scuola (e anche tanti) che dopo i 12 mesi di servizio sono tornati che erano caratterialmente completamente trasformati in meglio.



Assolutamente.

Il servizio di leva non va visto come servizio di difesa o guerra, ma come propedeutico a vivere insieme agli altri. Forse l'arroganza dilagante delle nuove generazioni sarebbe un po' arginata se impari il rispetto e certe regole di vita come si fa in caserma.

Poi sono d'accordo con @Dexter, specie se mi ricordo i sergenti firmaioli e i marescialli della caserma dove stazionavo che si fregavano l'impossibile.

Ho visto portarsi a casa regolarmente bidoni di carburante e camionate di generi alimentari. Ma quella è la classica corruzione del pubblico.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Teoria corretta se tutti la pensassero cosi.
> Auspicabile.
> 
> Ma la realtà è che se tutti i paesi democratici europei domani rinunciassero all' esercito, dopo 3 mesi avresti Russi e Cinesi e Americani che probabilmente ti piantano la bandierina sul tetto del Comune della tua Capitale.


Secondo te le potenze mondiali non ci attaccano perché abbiamo 180mila soldati (un quartiere di Milano) di cui il 90% é Ciruzz di Grottammare che fa inventario 300 giorni su 365 e Pasquale il figlio del panettiere? Tutti i paesi hanno l esercito per prassi, perché é da sempre cosi. Ma é superata. Se si vuole continuare a detenere un esercito, bisognerebbe renderlo "attivo", non facendo sprecare loro migliaia su migliaia di euro al giorno per farsi i giretti in elicottero visto che non hanno un cax da fare. Sono gli statali più statali che esistano, e se mai ci sarà bisogno di loro vedrai quanti disertori..


----------



## Mika (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Educazione e disciplina devono essere compito - fin dalla nascita - della famiglia. I ragazzi di oggi andrebbero in caserma solo a farsi selfie e se venissero privati di smartphone e dei social si suiciderebbero.


Invero negli ultimi anni c'erano i cellulari (i primi) ma era vietato averli in caserma.

I genitori di adesso sono quelli che sono cresciuti con il "Faccio quello che ca... voglio, non mi rompere ma'!" e che non hanno vissuto proprio i 12 mesi. 

Non tutte le famiglie sanno educare un ragazzo difficile, ho conosciuto proprio elementi del genere che magari urlavano alla madre e dopo i 12 mesi avevano cambiato registro e non pochi.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Educazione e disciplina devono essere compito - fin dalla nascita - della famiglia. I ragazzi di oggi andrebbero in caserma solo a farsi selfie e se venissero privati di smartphone e dei social si suiciderebbero.



Beh, sotto il periodo di leva sono stato senza passera per un anno, e non mi sono suicidato.

Poi lo sono stato anche prima e dopo, per la cronaca.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo te le potenze mondiali non ci attaccano perché abbiamo 180mila soldati (un quartiere di Milano) di cui il 90% é Ciruzz di Grottammare che fa inventario 300 giorni su 365 e Pasquale il figlio del panettiere? Tutti i paesi hanno l esercito per prassi, perché é da sempre cosi. Ma é superata. Se si vuole continuare a detenere un esercito, bisognerebbe renderlo "attivo", non facendo sprecare loro migliaia su migliaia di euro al giorno per farsi i giretti in elicottero visto che non hanno un cax da fare. Sono gli statali più statali che esistano, e se mai ci sarà bisogno di loro vedrai quanti disertori..


Boh non lo so con esattezza, non è che abbia tutte ste informazioni sulle strategie militari.

Ma uno stato totalmente disarmato se lo punti è tuo, se ha un esercito, anche se scarso, un po' di male te lo fa lo stesso, quantomeno è un deterrente.

Non esiste proprio non avere un esercito, forte o debole che sia, secondo me.

Anche perchè, non puoi mai prevedere il futuro.

Il giorno che ti potrebbe servire poi che fai? Chiami Ciruzz di Grottammare che veramente non ha mai visto una pistola.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, sotto il periodo di leva sono stato senza passera per anno, e non mi sono suicidato.
> 
> Poi lo sono stato anche prima e dopo, per la cronaca.



Tu sei stato eroico 
Ma, seriamente, ce li vedi i 18enni di ora a vivere - per imposizione - senza smartphone e social?
Basta considerare come è ridotta la scuola.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu sei stato eroico
> Ma, seriamente, ce li vedi i 18enni di ora a vivere - per imposizione - senza smartphone e social?
> Basta considerare come è ridotta la scuola.



Direi pratico.

Certo che ce li vedo. Glielo imponi (glielo regolamenti) e fine del discorso.

Allora lasciamogli anche drogare, sai la differenza, ambedue sono disfunzioni che danneggiano la persona.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il giorno che ti potrebbe servire poi che fai? Chiami Ciruzz di Grottammare che veramente non ha mai visto una pistola.


E la NATO e le migliaia di soldati americani sul nostro territorio, con tanto di bombazze atomiche, a che servono? Ad investire i 15enni ubriachi mentre guidano  ? 
Ciruzz e Gennar o Caporal si dovrebbero trovare un lavoro vero. Altro che quasi 30 miliardi di spesa annua, ma scherziamo? Praticamente col recovery fund finanziamo la spesa militare, compriamo navi da guerra, carri armati dagli Agnelli...opinioni, per me quelli in difesa sono i primi fondi buttati di questo paese. Tu sei uno di quelli "e la flatte taxxe dove li piglia i soldi"? I soldi ci sono, tranquillo. Per comprare l aereo di stocax di ultima generazione i soldi si trovano. Così come per gli 80 euro di Renzi o per l'rdc di Giggino.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Direi pratico.
> 
> *Certo che ce li vedo. Glielo imponi (glielo regolamenti) e fine del discorso.*
> 
> Allora lasciamogli anche drogare, sai la differenza, ambedue sono disfunzioni che danneggiano la persona.



Allora sei anche molto ottimista. Già mi immagino i genitori che vanno a protestare con il superiori dei figli come fanno a scuola con i professori.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E la NATO e le migliaia di soldati americani sul nostro territorio, con tanto di bombazze atomiche, a che servono? Ad investire i 15enni ubriachi mentre guidano  ?
> Ciruzz e Gennar o Caporal si dovrebbero trovare un lavoro vero. Altro che quasi 30 miliardi di spesa annua, ma scherziamo? Praticamente col recovery fund finanziamo la spesa militare, compriamo navi da guerra, carri armati dagli Agnelli...opinioni, per me quelli in difesa sono i primi fondi buttati di questo paese. Tu sei uno di quelli "e la flatte taxxe dove li piglia i soldi"? I soldi ci sono, tranquillo. Per comprare l aereo di stocax di ultima generazione i soldi si trovano. Così come per gli 80 euro di Renzi o per l'rdc di Giggino.



Pure la Svizzera ha un suo esercito…


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora sei anche molto ottimista. Già mi immagino i genitori che vanno a protestare con il superiori dei figli come fanno a scuola con i professori.



E tu gli sfankuli per statuto. Basta con questa cosa che i ragazzini possono permettersi di denigrare professori, superiori o quant'altro.

Una causa del degrado dilagante è anche questa moda, che non si sa come è venuta fuori.

A me ad esempio girano le [email protected] quando un moccioso vuole insegnarmi il mestiere, poiché, quando lo ero io, portavo rispetto a chi ne sapeva più di me, e mi è servito poter imparare.

Poi se non la vogliamo questa cosa, ok, vuol dire che comanderanno i ragazzini in questa società postmoderna un po' malata.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure la Svizzera ha un suo esercito…


E immagino quanto sia "temuto"...sparano cioccolata e tirano quadranti di orologi a mo' di freesbe  ?
Battute a parte sono (sulla carta..) neutrali, ha certamente più senso di esistere del nostro.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E immagino quanto sia "temuto"...sparano cioccolata e tirano quadranti di orologi a mo' di freesbe  ?
> Battute a parte sono (sulla carta..) neutrali, ha certamente più senso di esistere del nostro.



Siamo già una colonia (di seconda scelta) degli USA. Smontare l’ Esercito ci darebbe la botta definitiva.
Se mi dici che andrebbe seriamente pensato un sistema di difesa comune della UE mi trovi d’accordo.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo già una colonia (di seconda scelta) degli USA. Smontare l’ Esercito ci darebbe la botta definitiva.
> Se mi dici che andrebbe seriamente pensato un sistema di difesa comune della contro la UE mi trovi d’accordo.



Fixed.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Agosto 2022)

L'esercito è inutile ma la difesa è necessaria.
Bastano le forze nucleari strategiche per dissuadere qualunque possibile aggressione.
Cambierei domani tutto l'esercito e buona parte della marina con una aviazione tra le migliori al mondo e 200 bombe atomiche in mano alle forze nucleari strategiche


----------



## vota DC (26 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E immagino quanto sia "temuto"...sparano cioccolata e tirano quadranti di orologi a mo' di freesbe  ?
> Battute a parte sono (sulla carta..) neutrali, ha certamente più senso di esistere del nostro.


Tengono le armi a casa, ogni cittadino va a fare esercitazioni ogni tanto.
In Italia si continua con l'apparato di Caporetto dove persero la battaglia perché le comunicazioni erano tagliate e neanche si allacciano le scarpe senza ordine dei superiori. La leva è alienare una persona per un anno, insegnare ad obbedire e fare parate e docce insieme mi pare neanche siano miste.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E tu gli sfankuli per statuto. Basta con questa cosa che i ragazzini possono permettersi di denigrare professori, superiori o quant'altro.
> 
> Una causa del degrado dilagante è anche questa moda, che non si sa come è venuta fuori.
> 
> ...


ma non è che tra qualche anno ti troveremo con le mani dietro la schiena affacciato a qualche cantiere a brontolare "ehhhh non sanno lavorare questi! ai miei tempi......"  

sdrammattiziamo un po dai


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2022)

Sono sempre più ottimista. Secondo me CDX 49%. Il trend è buono.

Economicamente, invece, si mette molto male


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma non è che tra qualche anno ti troveremo con le mani dietro la schiena affacciato a qualche cantiere a brontolare "ehhhh non sanno lavorare questi! ai miei tempi......"
> 
> sdrammattiziamo un po dai



Tranquillo, apprezzo la battuta.

Purtroppo (o per fortuna) codesto non succederà, perchè non andrò mai in pensione.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Agosto 2022)

si dice della sinistra ma anche la destra ci dona qualche perla 

Salvini ieri "bisognerebbe reintrodurre il servizio militare. è molto utile"

Berlusconi oggi nel pre partita alla domanda sul perchè i giovani dovrebbero votarli "beh si ricordino che siamo stati noi ad eliminare il servizio militare obbligatorio ed a dare loro cosi un anno in piu di libertà"


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si dice della sinistra ma anche la destra ci dona qualche perla
> 
> Salvini ieri "bisognerebbe reintrodurre il servizio militare. è molto utile"
> 
> Berlusconi oggi nel pre partita alla domanda sul perchè i giovani dovrebbero votarli "beh si ricordino che siamo stati noi ad eliminare il servizio militare obbligatorio ed a dare loro cosi un anno in piu di libertà"



Silvio voleva solo rispondere a Matteo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L‘educazione si deve apprendere in famiglia. Le caserme non sono dei collegi.


l educazione la "impari" in famiglia ok, per "imparare" a stare con il prossimo il servizio militare può essere utile


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, sotto il periodo di leva sono stato senza passera per un anno, e non mi sono suicidato.
> 
> Poi lo sono stato anche prima e dopo, per la cronaca.


sempre 10 decimi al congedo o qualcosa meno ?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> l educazione la "impari" in famiglia ok, per "imparare" a stare con il prossimo il servizio militare può essere utile



Può essere utile ma non è che nelle caserme bisogna tenere delle balie.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Può essere utile ma non è che nelle caserme bisogna tenere delle balie.


non è questione di balie si tratta di vivere un anno lontani da casa con gente che ha abitudini e idee diverse dalle tue e con le quali volente o nolente devi condividere esperienze che possono aiutarti a maturare e a rispettare il prossimo, tutto qua


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2022)

Sempre detto che mai vorrei vedere Inzaghi sulla nostra panchina. Già ci siamo digeriti il fratello Pippo. Per carità...


----------



## 7vinte (26 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che mai vorrei vedere Inzaghi sulla nostra panchina. Già ci siamo digeriti il fratello Pippo. Per carità...



Concordo, ma non penso intenda candidarsi alle elezioni


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma non penso intenda candidarsi alle elezioni


Sbagliato topic, ahahha.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Meloni: Se vinciamo e FdI si afferma il Quirinale non può che indicarmi.​


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni: Se vinciamo e FdI si afferma il Quirinale non può che indicarmi.​



Ha tutti i sondaggi a favore ma, per me, dovrebbe evitare di fare queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni: Se vinciamo e FdI si afferma il Quirinale non può che indicarmi.​


Questa non ha ancora capito che l’unica cosa che le indicheranno sarà l’uscita di servizio, perché un governo con i due volponi non arriva al panettone.


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questa non ha ancora capito che l’unica cosa che le indicheranno sarà l’uscita di servizio, perché un governo con i due volponi non arriva al panettone.


I tecnici se li sono già giocati e mi pare strano che vadano sempre sparati verso i governissimi che tanto piacciono ai piddini (anche perché è l'unico modo che ha l'UE di mantenere quei pirloni al governo con altra gente e sfruttando le presunte emergenze) perché lo sanno pure loro che il pd alle elezioni non vincerà mai più e che sono uno più stupido e fesso dell'altro.
Se vince la Meloni salta anche Mattarella a breve e in qualche maniera spingeranno per Draghi affinché non ci siano ulteriori pericoli scatenati dal fatto che l'Italia sarà governata da presunti fascisti e sovranisti, questo ogni giorno che passa sarà un problema e un allarme perché potrebbero attecchire certi ideali come il rigetto dell'immigrazione clandestina (questione normalizzata con gli arrivi di tanti ucraini e ucraine) o il fatto che l'Italia verrà vista come una specie di Ungheria, un po' cavallo pazzo, come la Meloni, quindi magari meno incline a seguire i famosi "consigli" della Ue di cui parlava draghi, soprattutto in un periodo storico così critico in cui il pensiero unico va reso pensiero di tutti e non c'è spazio per i pensieri di persone sovrane che parlano ogni giorno di interessi nazionali in primis, così si è presentata la Meloni, vediamo come se la giocherà.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni: Se vinciamo e FdI si afferma il Quirinale non può che indicarmi.​


Lo afferma perché Draghi lavora per il Quirinale con il sostegno di FdI e FI
La vera volpe ha capito l’aria che tira e l’anno prossimo sarà pronto a sostenere chiunque sia pur di tornare ad alti livelli.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni: Se vinciamo e FdI si afferma il Quirinale non può che indicarmi.​


Giusto così, donna forte all'interno di una coalizione di mentecatti.
Altri parlano di guanciale nella pasta e leva necessaria.. tutta gente da zittire con veemenza


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questa non ha ancora capito che l’unica cosa che le indicheranno sarà l’uscita di servizio, perché un governo con i due volponi non arriva al panettone.


Se il CDX stravince le elezioni come sembra dai sondaggi hanno il diritto di Governare perché lo ha voluto il popolo Italiano. Se stravincono e il PDR non accetta la decisione del Popolo e mette un Tecnico magari con Governo di CSX-Terzo polo allora può dichiarare "Il voto vale solo se vince la sinistra", oltre al fatto che in un paese serio sarebbero con i forconi a Roma.


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se il CDX stravince le elezioni come sembra dai sondaggi hanno il diritto di Governare perché lo ha voluto il popolo Italiano. Se stravincono e il PDR non accetta la decisione del Popolo e mette un Tecnico magari con Governo di CSX-Terzo polo allora può dichiarare "Il voto vale solo se vince la sinistra", oltre al fatto che in un paese serio sarebbero con i forconi a Roma.


Non ho mai messo in dubbio un ipotetico governo di CDX.
Ho detto che non durerà con quei due in maggioranza.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Lo afferma perché Draghi lavora per il Quirinale con il sostegno di FdI e FI
> La vera volpe ha capito l’aria che tira e l’anno prossimo sarà pronto a sostenere chiunque sia pur di tornare ad alti livelli.


Berlusconi non vuole Draghi al Quirinale. Se il centrodestra si è riunito, è perchè l'accordo è per Silvio al Quirinale.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non vuole Draghi al Quirinale. Se il centrodestra si è riunito, è perchè l'accordo è *per Silvio al Quirinale.*



Sinceramente spero che questo non avvenga mai. Per me non è degno.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> non è questione di balie si tratta di vivere un anno lontani da casa con gente che ha abitudini e idee diverse dalle tue e con le quali volente o nolente devi condividere esperienze che possono aiutarti a maturare e a rispettare il prossimo, tutto qua


Ho distribuito vari like perché molti interventi avevano spunti interessanti.
Questo tuo intervento è un po' la sintesi della mia idea che vado a specificare.

Nell'Italia anni 60-70-80 e inizio 90 la naja era, fra le altre cose, un modo per conoscere ragazzi di altre regioni, anche opposte. 
Era un elemento di integrazione e conoscenza dell'altro ed in un certo modo del diverso da te.

Scrivo da polentone brianzolo che ha fatto la naja quando la Lega Lombarda ancora non dilagava oltre i confini regionali.

Erano i primi anni in cui in alcuni paesotti di provincia arrivavano i primi immigrati meridionali. Non bene accolti.

Quindi a naja ti ritrovavi a convivere con siciliani, campani etc etc ed i tuoi pregiudizi ne uscivano rafforzati o attenuati dalla conoscenza diretta e prolungata.
Perché poi, oltre alla frattura Nord/Sud, se eri abbastanza acculturato ed orbitavi fin da giovane attorno ad una grande città come Milano, affrontavi anche la frattura fra gente di città e gente di campagna/montagna in maniera molto forte. Molto più forte di quanto non avessi già provato fra Milano e provincia.

Venire a contatto con Bresciani (i bergamaschi li conoscevo già), Veneti, Friulani, Liguri, Sardi. Eh! anche loro erano un mondo da scoprire, eh!

Ho sempre fatto vacanze in campeggio in Toscana, ma non è la stessa cosa della naja.

Mi sorprende un po' Dexter per la sua avversione al sistema Esercito. Avrà le sue conoscenze dirette ed esperienze negative, ma non estremizzerei. Io però ammetto di non averne avute di recente.

@gabri quella dei sottufficiali che uscivano dalle caserme con le macchine cariche, che spesso avevano il negozietto in cui vendevano i prodotti forniti dall'Esercito.
Si, sono cose vere.
Ma ricordiamoci che nel trattamento economico avevano diritto a queste "Spettanze", erano legali in una certa misura. Che poi qualcuno se ne approfittasse e sottraesse alla caserma ed ai militari più di quanto gli fosse dovuto è il solito malaffare italiano.

E qui ritorno un po' a Dexter. L'esercito, i politici, sono lo specchio dell'Italia. Trovi il meglio, il medio ed il peggio.

Ho avuto un Sergente Maggiore abruzzese. Un fanatico, paranoico delle intercettazioni nemiche, (squadra trasmissioni in periodo di guerra fredda e muro di Berlino al suo posto).
Ma aveva un culto del lavoro, del rispetto dei materiali usati e forniti, che ci inculcava ogni giorno (non che un 19enne di allora morisse dalla voglia di passare ore ed ore a lucidare ed applicare protettivi alle antenne dipolo dopo un campo, eh!).

Vari fanatici fra i sottufficiali. "Darei 10 anni della mia vita per 10 minuti di vera guerra".
"Intimare "alto là, chi va là" due volte, prima di aggiungere "fermo o sparo" alla terza volta, è una caxxata. Qui siamo in Ein Tirol, Ein Tritol, i locali separatisti ti tirano bombe e quindi, se l'intruso non si fa riconoscere già dopo la prima volta, voi camerate il colpo.

I suicidi c'erano anche allora, fra gente non pronta ad accettare una normale disciplina militare perché cresciuta col culo nella bambagia. Ma c'erano suicidi anche fra ragazzi presi di mira da un "nonnismo" molto duro (vessazioni degli anziani sulle reclute degli scaglioni successivi). Fra le cause di abolizione della leva su pressione delle mamme italiane.

Era un momento di passaggio, se non eri pronto facevi carte false per evitarlo (Da una parte i sani, normodotati o addirittura culturisti, figli del cummenda, raccomandati alla visita di leva che soffrivano di malattie inesistenti e venivano scartati. Dall'altra, a Como, alla mia visita di leva i medici militari, (incerti?), hanno fatto camminare avanti e indietro per decine di minuti un ragazzo in mutande che come minimo aveva una poliomielite. Lo volevano arruolare? Pensavano fingesse? Solita Italia.

Era anche periodo in cui molti di quelli che venivano a casa in licenza si schiantavano in auto. Era un anticipo delle stragi del sabato sera. Quanti ragazzi sono venuti a mancare... 

Di base, lo slogan politico con cui si chiuse quell'esperienza fu "No alla naja per dire no alla noia". I primi mesi fra C.A.R. iniziale (centro addestramento reclute) e caserma di destinazione finale (Corpo) erano mesi di continui cambiamenti. Poi però gli ultimi mesi non imparavi niente e facevi il conto alla rovescia.

Ho vissuto il momento di passaggio dal "nonnismo" al "tubismo", dalle vessazioni dei nonni che avevano iniziato la naja pochi mesi prima di te, alle disobbedienze delle reclute che avevano iniziato pochi mesi dopo di te.
Si era insomma passati dalla disciplina più estrema, alla minaccia di denuncia da parte di "lavativi" cui non potevi assegnare nessun compito. Era l'inizio dei soli diritti e nessun dovere.

Sto sistemando le cose del mio defunto suocero. A circa 18 anni "fuggì" di casa e si arruolò in Marina (ma credo che avesse comunque avuto bisogno della controfirma del padre). Ne uscì sottufficiale, con una formazione tecnica da perito che in quegli anni ('60) era oro.

Ad un ripristino della leva con scopi di integrazione, formazione tecnica e ovviamente educazione civica e disciplina non direi di no. Servirebbe a italiani viziati e nuovi italiani. Ma sono vecchio e pessimista.


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non vuole Draghi al Quirinale. Se il centrodestra si è riunito, è perchè l'accordo è per Silvio al Quirinale.


O magari a Palazzo Madama


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Di Maio: Ombre russe anche sulle elezioni. Salvini ci porta in braccio a Putin.​


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> O magari a Palazzo Madama



Per me non è persona da incarichi - almeno sulla carta - di garanzia.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ho mai messo in dubbio un ipotetico governo di CDX.
> Ho detto che non durerà con quei due in maggioranza.


Guarada lo penso anche io che durerà se va bene due anni, ma storicamente non ci sono stati Governi negli ultimi 30 anni che sono durati tutto il mandato. Ne a sinistra ne a destra. Il massimo sono stati 3 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarada lo penso anche io che durerà se va bene due anni, ma storicamente non ci sono stati Governi negli ultimi 30 anni che sono durati tutto il mandato. Ne a sinistra ne a destra. Il massimo sono stati 3 anni e mezzo.


Nessun governo ha mai fatto una Legislatura intera, purtroppo. E parlo fin dal Regno d’Italia, escludendo il Ventennio, naturalmente.

E la radice del problema è sempre la stessa: l’interesse a breve termine dei partiti.
Ormai direi che è palese che la democrazia rappresentativa partitica ha fatto il suo tempo.
Il sistema partitico va abolito nella sua interezza.
La gente non vota più a destra o a sinistra per ideologia, ma per trovare l’unico che possa fare qualcosa di buono per il Paese.

Tanto vale abolire il sistema dei partiti nella sua interezza e virare verso una democrazia organica.
Basta competizioni elettorali basate su chi la spara più grossa, ma una Camera di associazioni lavorative e culturali che parlino di cose concrete per il Paese.
Ci sono tanti spunti interessanti nella società civile, che non vengono presi in considerazione perché i Partiti hanno interessi a breve termine diversi.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Nessun governo ha mai fatto una Legislatura intera, purtroppo. E parlo fin dal Regno d’Italia, escludendo il Ventennio, naturalmente.
> 
> E la radice del problema è sempre la stessa: l’interesse a breve termine dei partiti.
> Ormai direi che è palese che la democrazia rappresentativa partitica ha fatto il suo tempo.
> ...


Eh! Eh! Ti seguo nella coerenza del tuo pensiero, ma il problema italico nasce dalla correzione che ti faccio:

La gente non vota più a destra o a sinistra per ideologia, ma per trovare l’unico che possa fare qualcosa di buono per LORO STESSI.

Qui c'è quel familismo amorale, quel super individualismo che va oltre quello libertario anglosassone che risultava in "giusto o sbagliato è il mio paese".

Qui si pensa solo a sé stessi ed al beneficio personale immediato.


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Eh! Eh! Ti seguo nella coerenza del tuo pensiero, ma il problema italico nasce dalla correzione che ti faccio:
> 
> La gente non vota più a destra o a sinistra per ideologia, ma per trovare l’unico che possa fare qualcosa di buono per LORO STESSI.
> 
> ...


Non ho mai apprezzato la narrazione del popolo italico marcio e corrotto, causa di tutti i mali, tanto quanto non apprezzo la narrazione del “non si può investire perché c’è il debito”.

La corruzione e l’individualismo esistono ovunque, con vari livelli di evidenza.
Per dire, gli USA sono corrotti tanto quanto noi, con banchieri infiltrati nel Tesoro e nella Fed, con le lobby delle armi e del petrolio che dettano l’agenda degli esteri ecc.

La maggior parte degli italiani è gente onesta, che paga le tasse e lavora, quando non è disoccupata, per portare a casa il pane.

La questione semmai è che la partitocrazia ha per decenni, fin dal dopoguerra, abolito ogni forma di coinvolgimento delle persone nella vita politica, per evitare sentimenti nazionali.
Si è diffusa l’idea che lo Stato fosse un nemico, che la politica non meritasse interesse, in modo da far sì che la classe dirigente continuasse a lavorare per fare gli interessi di altri.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Salvini: Meloni premier? Prima voto, poi decide Mattarella.​


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Di Maio: Con amicizie Meloni, Italia isolata in Europa.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2022)

Beh, comunque la Meloni ha annusato qualcosa. Non è banale quello che ha detto su Mattarella.

Sapete che ho una pessima considerazione di Mattarella.

Il giorno dopo le elezioni Letta, Conte, Calenda e Renzi faranno una dichiarazione congiunta dando la loro disponibilità ad unirsi per un governo istituzionale, "per evitare il pericolo fascista, Putin, il gas, il Covid etc etc.." , "siamo diversi tra noi, ma dobbiamo essere responsabili in questo momento etc etc...".
L'ammucchiata, numericamente, sarà quasi pari al CDX, per alcuni sondaggi anche leggermente sopra.

Mattarella farà finta di pensarci su, farà un giro di consultazioni "valutando ogni possibilità", e da lì poi...


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Meloni premier? Prima voto, poi decide Mattarella.​


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Meloni premier? Prima voto, poi decide Mattarella.​


Se decide Mattarella anche se vincesse il CDX con maggioranza bulgara metterà un governo di CSX+Terzo Polo piuttosto che uno di CDX anche se votato. Quindi a prescindere di chi vincerà ci sarà il 27 Settembre un governo di CSX+Terzo Polo + M5S+Centristi di sinistra ed eventuale FI se vogliono fare il governo di larghe intese non votato. Tanto ce lo faremo andare bene, nessuno scenderà in piazza a contestare.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh, comunque la Meloni ha annusato qualcosa. Non è banale quello che ha detto su Mattarella.
> 
> Sapete che ho una pessima considerazione di Mattarella.
> 
> ...


Iscritta ad Aspen, in contatto con Draghi. Il premier sarà la Meloni. E chissà quali accordi sottobanco ci saranno sotto, visto che Mattarella mette il veto su chi da fastidio (vedete che è successo con Savona). Ora perchè la Meloni non avrà alcun veto?

Personalmente, non sono ottimista. La narrazione è che tutto va a rotoli SOLO per colpa del PD. Sono d'accordo che la feccia piddina ha causato danni e deve essere spazzata via a calci nel sedere. Ma ora dobbiamo vedere se pure il centrodestra non farà altrettanto. I tempi saranno duri per tutti.

Intanto, notizia che qui in Italia non è stata proprio citata se non dai soliti Mazzucco e co: la Meloni d'oltremanica, Liz Truss, candidata premier, tra gli applausi degli elettori, ha dichiarato che non si farebbe problemi a sganciare le bombe nucleari.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Iscritta ad Aspen, in contatto con Draghi. Il premier sarà la Meloni. E chissà quali accordi sottobanco ci saranno sotto, visto che Mattarella mette il veto su chi da fastidio (vedete che è successo con Savona). Ora perchè la Meloni non avrà alcun veto?
> 
> Personalmente, non sono ottimista. La narrazione è che tutto va a rotoli SOLO per colpa del PD. Sono d'accordo che la feccia piddina ha causato danni e deve essere spazzata via a calci nel sedere. Ma ora dobbiamo vedere se pure il centrodestra non farà altrettanto. I tempi saranno duri per tutti.
> 
> *Intanto, notizia che qui in Italia non è stata proprio citata se non dai soliti Mazzucco e co: la Meloni d'oltremanica, Liz Truss, candidata premier, tra gli applausi degli elettori, ha dichiarato che non si farebbe problemi a sganciare le bombe nucleari.*


Non abbiamo problemi su questo, l'Italia non ha bombe nucleari sue ma solo quelle di altri e per lanciarle non hanno bisogno del nostro permesso (mi pare) perché fa parte del tacito accordo "Se te accetti di avere le mie testate atomiche accetti anche che noi li lanciamo quando vogliamo perché nostre come tacito consenso". Mi pare sia così.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se decide Mattarella anche se vincesse il CDX con maggioranza bulgara metterà un governo di CSX+Terzo Polo piuttosto che uno di CDX anche se votato. Quindi a prescindere di chi vincerà ci sarà il 27 Settembre un governo di CSX+Terzo Polo + M5S+Centristi di sinistra ed eventuale FI se vogliono fare il governo di larghe intese non votato. Tanto ce lo faremo andare bene, nessuno scenderà in piazza a contestare.



Non la penso come te. Capisco che Mattarella possa non esser molto amato ma se il CDX vincesse le elezioni - ed avesse quindi la maggioranza in Parlamento - l’incarico non potrebbe essere conferito che a ad un leader di quella coalizione.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Meloni premier? Prima voto, poi decide Mattarella.​


Se voto Meloni e mi trovo Salvini premier, mi sparo in testa.

Se sparisco sarà per quello


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se voto Meloni e mi trovo Salvini premier, mi sparo in testa.
> 
> Se sparisco sarà per quello



Ci mancherai


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Meloni: Tra le prime cose che faremo un'inchiesta sulla gestione della pandemia.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non la penso come te. Capisco che Mattarella possa non esser molto amato ma se il CDX vincesse le elezioni - ed avesse quindi la maggioranza in Parlamento - l’incarico non potrebbe essere conferito che a ad un leader di quella coalizione.


Io sono all'antica, il PdC deve essere del partito della coalizione vincitrice che ha preso più voti. Perché è quel partito che la gente ha votato di più nella coalizione vincente. Punto.

Letta se PD
Meloni se FdI
Salvini se Lega
Berlusconi se FI (o chi sia il candiado di FI che ancora non l'ho capito)
Conte se M5S
Renzi se IV 

e così via....


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ho distribuito vari like perché molti interventi avevano spunti interessanti.
> Questo tuo intervento è un po' la sintesi della mia idea che vado a specificare.
> 
> Nell'Italia anni 60-70-80 e inizio 90 la naja era, fra le altre cose, un modo per conoscere ragazzi di altre regioni, anche opposte.
> ...


Grazie per il post, ma non ha fatto altro che rafforzare la mia idea  ad oggi la leva avrebbe come unico pro quello di insegnare disciplina e rispetto (e per una generazione come questa ci vorrebbe eccome, non fraintendermi)...ma il rapporto costi-benefici sarebbe ridicolo. É solo un dilapidare miliardi su miliardi di euro per mantenere un carrozzone che non servirà mai (speriamo). Poi vedi carabinieri obesi, sulle Panda di 15 anni fa, senza strumentazione (taser, test antidroga...)....


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Meloni premier? Prima voto, poi decide Mattarella.​


Che pagliaccio ridicolo. Sta facendo di tutto per fare perdere punti al CDX. Chissà cosa gli hanno promesso dall'alto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io sono all'antica, il PdC deve essere del partito della coalizione vincitrice che ha preso più voti. Perché è quel partito che la gente ha votato di più nella coalizione vincente. Punto.
> 
> Letta se PD
> Meloni se FdI
> ...



È esattamente quello che* è tenuto* a fare Mattarella se la coalizione vincente indica uno dei nomi da te fatti. Ma se la coalizione vincente, liberamente, volesse indicare uno di un partito con meno voti nella coalizione Mattarella non potrebbe certo opporsi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Che pagliaccio ridicolo. Sta facendo di tutto per fare perdere punti al CDX. Chissà cosa gli hanno promesso dall'alto



Io continuo a pensare che il primo pensiero di Salvini sia non prendere meno voti della Meloni.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È esattamente quello che* è tenuto* a fare Mattarella se la coalizione vincente indica uno dei nomi da te fatti. Ma se la coalizione vincente, liberamente, volesse indicare uno di un partito con meno voti nella coalizione Mattarella non potrebbe certo opporsi.


Certamente, ma non mi fido molto di Mattarella ne di chi lo ha messo la. Perdonami, ma in Italia di fregature se ne sono viste tante.

Non mi fido mai della politica italiana, figure realmente Superpartes non esistono in Italia. Altrimenti Mattarella non avrebbe dato 1 settimana di tempo a Conte per tentare di evitare il Voto per un Conte tris mettendo anche Draghi con tutti i partiti tranne l'unico che per coerenza ha fatto opposizione e che è "fascista!". Tecnicamente doveva mandarci al voto dopo la caduta del Governo Giallo-verde. Quindi mi aspetto di tutto, anche quello che per Costituzione non potrebbe essere fatto, perché sanno che tanto gli Italiani non reagirebbero, basta dargli partite in TV, tic-toc e il talkshow preferito o il GF e stanno buoni e i pochi che cercano di ribellarsi al sistema (Vedi i commercianti in piazza perché erano senza soldi) ci pensa la stampa e i media a farli passare per no-vax, no-mask, neo-fascisti, Gillet Gialli, Blackblock e altro.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il primo pensiero di Salvini è non prendere meno voti della Meloni.


Vuole mantenere la sua buona % così potrà eventualmente smarcarsi dal CDX e fare parte del fantomatico ed ipotetico governo tecnico di larghe intese, come fece col M5S. É veramente un clown, dichiarazioni ed atteggiamenti che vanno contro la propria coalizione...assurdo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma non mi fido molto di Mattarella ne di chi lo ha messo la. Perdonami, ma in Italia di fregature se ne sono viste tante.
> 
> Non mi fido mai della politica italiana, figure realmente Superpartes non esistono in Italia. Altrimenti Mattarella non avrebbe dato 1 settimana di tempo a Conte per tentare di evitare il Voto per un Conte tris mettendo anche Draghi con tutti i partiti tranne l'unico che per coerenza ha fatto opposizione e che è "fascista!". Tecnicamente doveva mandarci al voto dopo la caduta del Governo Giallo-verde. Quindi mi aspetto di tutto, anche quello che per Costituzione non potrebbe essere fatto, perché sanno che tanto gli Italiani non reagirebbero, basta dargli partite in TV, tic-toc e il talkshow preferito o il GF e stanno buoni e i pochi che cercano di ribellarsi al sistema (Vedi i commercianti in piazza perché erano senza soldi) ci pensa la stampa e i media a farli passare per no-vax, no-mask, neo-fascisti, Gillet Gialli, Blackblock e altro.



Il Presidente della Repubblica in Italia, per come la vedo io, può essere “decisivo” in caso di mancanza di maggioranze chiare in Parlamento. Se il CDX dovesse vincere le elezioni in maniera netta Mattarella non avrebbe nessun margine di manovra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente della Repubblica in Italia, per come la vedo io, può essere “decisivo” in caso di mancanza di maggioranze chiare in Parlamento. Se il CDX dovesse vincere le elezioni in maniera netta Mattarella non avrebbe nessun margine di manovra.



Non può ovviamente inventarsi da solo un vincitore o una coalizione dal nulla, anche con la calcolatrice in mano.

Ma se il 26 ci fosse un comunicato stampa congiunto di tutti gli altri partiti, con chiara intenzione di formare un governo, magari evocando Draghi, facendo appello alla responsabilità, all'emergenza, e proponendo di estendersi a FI... stai pur sicuro che Mattarella ci pensa e fa le consultazioni a questo scopo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non può ovviamente inventarsi da solo un vincitore o una coalizione dal nulla, anche con la calcolatrice in mano.
> 
> *Ma se il 26 ci fosse un comunicato stampa congiunto di tutti gli altri partiti, con chiara intenzione di formare un governo*, magari evocando Draghi, facendo appello alla responsabilità, all'emergenza, e proponendo di estendersi a FI... stai pur sicuro che Mattarella ci pensa e fa le consultazioni a questo scopo.



Quello che dici tu potrebbe accadere solo se nessuna coalizione avesse la maggioranza in Parlamento.
Se, mettiamo caso, accadesse Mattarella avrebbe il dovere di ascoltare i partiti e se poi - come da te ipotizzato - FI si sfilasse dal CDX non sarebbe certo colpa del Capo dello Stato.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Mi sono fatto un giro sui social ed ho deciso chi votare: PD. Viene suggerito da Selvaggia Lucarelli e da Chiara Ferragni, sono certo di fare la scelta corretta per questo paese.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se voto Meloni e mi trovo Salvini premier, mi sparo in testa.
> 
> Se sparisco sarà per quello


ma che ti cambia? solo la voce che spara minghiate


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro sui social ed ho deciso chi votare: PD. Viene suggerito da Selvaggia Lucarelli e da Chiara Ferragni, sono certo di fare la scelta corretta per questo paese.



Sei sincero quanto il tuo avatar


----------



## Raryof (27 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro sui social ed ho deciso chi votare: PD. Viene suggerito da Selvaggia Lucarelli e da Chiara Ferragni, sono certo di fare la scelta corretta per questo paese.


Sì poi ottimi consigli su come fare la carbonara, non male (del resto loro essendo ormai alla frutta se ne intendono anche di primi).


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Calenda: Time out campagna elettorale e confronto su energia.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda: Time out campagna elettorale e confronto su energia.



Certo.

Quando c'è da discutere di energia (cioè per l'intera durata di un governo), si fa campagna elettorale.

Quando si deve fare campagna elettorale, ci si mette invece a discutere di energia. Appena si va al governo, si smette, chissenefrega.

Uno dei peggiori pagliacci generati dal Sistema. Da abbattere al più presto.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2022)

*Meloni:"serve commissione d'inchiesta sul COVID, gestione disastrosa"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Quando c'è da discutere di energia (cioè per l'intera durata di un governo), si fa campagna elettorale.
> 
> ...



Subito dopo aver chiesto ai partiti di sospendere la campagna elettorale, Calenda si è iscritto a Tik Tok.
Presentandosi così: "Non ballo su Tik tok perché sembro un vecchio orso. E ho la panza. Se volete possiamo usare questo spazio per parlare di libri e cultura."


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Letta a Conte-Salvini-Berlusconi: Avete fatto cadere Draghi e ora chiedete misure per la crisi del gas?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo problemi su questo, l'Italia *non ha bombe nucleari sue* ma solo quelle di altri e per lanciarle non hanno bisogno del nostro permesso (mi pare) perché fa parte del tacito accordo "Se te accetti di avere le mie testate atomiche accetti anche che noi li lanciamo quando vogliamo perché nostre come tacito consenso". Mi pare sia così.


E certo che lo so. Però, mi pare che stia continuando il piano diabolico "bideniano". Ora che in Italia il centrosinistra non ha un briciolo di credibilità ed il centrodestra sta tornando forte, ecco che si punta sulla Meloni che sta seguendo alla regola tutti i dettami proposti dagli USA e da Draghi. Contemporaneamente, in Inghilterra si fa cadere Bojo per probabilmente portare al potere una pazza guerrafondaia, sempre di destra. Dopo che il centrosinistra si è venduto alle politiche folli neoliberiste pur di mantenere il potere, ora toccherà alle destre?

Spero che i fatti non mi daranno ragione, però personalmente più sento certe dichiarazioni della Meloni e più sono convinto di non votarla.

Ah e sempre in merito alle bombe nucleari, se l'Inghilterra dovesse sganciarne una, anche noi ne risponderemo in quanto loro alleati NATO. Figuriamoci se i nostri politici avranno gli attributi di prendere le distanze dagli USA e chi per loro.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E certo che lo so. Però, mi pare che stia continuando il piano diabolico "bideniano". Ora che in Italia il centrosinistra non ha un briciolo di credibilità ed il centrodestra sta tornando forte, ecco che si punta sulla Meloni che sta seguendo alla regola tutti i dettami proposti dagli USA e da Draghi. Contemporaneamente, in Inghilterra si fa cadere Bojo per probabilmente portare al potere una pazza guerrafondaia, sempre di destra. Dopo che il centrosinistra si è venduto alle politiche folli neoliberiste pur di mantenere il potere, ora toccherà alle destre?
> 
> Spero che i fatti non mi daranno ragione, però personalmente più sento certe dichiarazioni della Meloni e più sono convinto di non votarla.
> 
> Ah e sempre in merito alle bombe nucleari, se l'Inghilterra dovesse sganciarne una, anche noi ne risponderemo in quanto loro alleati NATO. Figuriamoci se i nostri politici avranno gli attributi di prendere le distanze dagli USA e chi per loro.


Ovviamente, anche perché l'Italia politicamente non è libera come sembra. Siamo nella NATO e nella UE, quindi non siamo mai totalmente liberi di decidere come Stato Sovrano. Ma l'ho scritto tempo fa.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Meloni:"serve commissione d'inchiesta sul COVID, gestione disastrosa"*


Bene, però per coerenza mettete un Frajese alla salute e non una Ronzulli o un Bassetti.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Quando c'è da discutere di energia (cioè per l'intera durata di un governo), si fa campagna elettorale.
> 
> Quando si deve fare campagna elettorale, ci si mette invece a discutere di energia. Appena si va al governo, si smette, chissenefrega.


Ahahahahhaah hai colto il punto, questa mossa del fare campagna elettorale invocando lo stop alla campagna elettorale è la cosa più demenziale che ho visto nella mia vita. Dopo che ha sbagliato qualsiasi azione negli ultimi 2 mesi, si è fatto pure prendere per il naso da Renzi - già pronto a inc..arlo appena entrati in parlamento. 

Se a Calenda avessero tolto Twitter avrebbe fatto il 10% giusto per disperazione di chi non sa chi votare ...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaah hai colto il punto, questa mossa del fare campagna elettorale invocando lo stop alla campagna elettorale è la cosa più demenziale che ho visto nella mia vita. Dopo che ha sbagliato qualsiasi azione negli ultimi 2 mesi, si è fatto pure prendere per il naso da Renzi - già pronto a inc..arlo appena entrati in parlamento.
> 
> *Se a Calenda avessero tolto Twitter* avrebbe fatto il 10% giusto per disperazione di chi non sa chi votare ...



Se a Calenda togliessero la parola sarebbe meglio.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Subito dopo aver chiesto ai partiti di sospendere la campagna elettorale, Calenda si è iscritto a Tik Tok.
> Presentandosi così: "Non ballo su Tik tok perché sembro un vecchio orso. E ho la panza. Se volete possiamo usare questo spazio per parlare di libri e cultura."



Non ho ancora capito se questo è un kretino inenarrabile, una specie di utile idiota scelto dal potere oscuro, o se semplicemente esegue un'agenda sparando boiate fuorvianti.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaah hai colto il punto, questa mossa del fare campagna elettorale invocando lo stop alla campagna elettorale è la cosa più demenziale che ho visto nella mia vita. Dopo che ha sbagliato qualsiasi azione negli ultimi 2 mesi, si è fatto pure prendere per il naso da Renzi - già pronto a inc..arlo appena entrati in parlamento.
> 
> Se a Calenda avessero tolto Twitter avrebbe fatto il 10% giusto per disperazione di chi non sa chi votare ...



Già.

Cosa crede, di apparire come l'unico intelligentone che in questo momento ha a cuore i problemi del paese?

Forse spera di calamitare i voti del cittadino che pensa "ma guarda, uno finalmente serio che si occupa di cose concrete". E magari qualcuno gli va anche dietro.

Ma che sordido individuo, da prendere a spunzonate in faccia dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se a Calenda togliessero la parola sarebbe meglio.


Sarebbe meglio pure per il suo partito


----------



## vota DC (27 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Nessun governo ha mai fatto una Legislatura intera, purtroppo. E parlo fin dal Regno d’Italia, escludendo il Ventennio, naturalmente.
> 
> E la radice del problema è sempre la stessa: l’interesse a breve termine dei partiti.
> Ormai direi che è palese che la democrazia rappresentativa partitica ha fatto il suo tempo.
> ...


Berlusconi ha fatto mini rimpasti dal 2001 al 2006 e idem per Craxi (entrambi governi mediocri come quello del pelato e i 1000 giorni del mostro di Firenze). La gente vota i partiti per ideologia: Renzi e Bonaccini sono uguali a Berlinguer. Con Casini gli elettori hanno storto il naso, però lo dice il partito. Merola è un campano legato ai privati che ha finanziato le scuole private con i fondi comunali, acclamato dai bolognesi perché imposto dal partito.

La differenza è che sempre più spesso le persone fondano più partiti a seconda della fase di vita che passano....come se fossero adolescenti mentre gente come De Gasperi e Fanfani non sono sopravvissuti ai propri partiti. Gli elettori sono più legati ai partiti dei politici moderni stessi!


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bene, però per coerenza mettete un Frajese alla salute e non una Ronzulli o un Bassetti.



No, non bisogna nemmeno sposare i no vax. Serve un ministro equilibrato, come Vaia


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se Salvini non parlasse, sarebbe Presidente del Consiglio da tempo.


Abbiamo l’età media più alta di entrata nel mondo del lavoro e di abbandono della casa dei genitori e uno dei percorsi di studi più lungo d’Europa. Soluzione? Facciamo perdere un anno in più sbattendoli in caserma a far nulla…

PS: a me basta che non sia un obbligo retroattivo: non sono più un ragazzino e non ho voglia di fare il renitente tra le montagne svizzere…


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Abbiamo l’età media più alta di entrata nel mondo del lavoro e di abbandono della casa dei genitori e uno dei percorsi di studi più lungo d’Europa. Soluzione? Facciamo perdere un anno in più sbattendoli in caserma a far nulla…
> 
> PS: a me basta che non sia un obbligo retroattivo: non sono più un ragazzino e non ho voglia di fare il renitente tra le montagne svizzere…



Un grande. Come al solito.

A me invece l'anno è toccato perderlo, e magari avrei dovuto salvare il tuo kuletto da neonato in caso fosse successo qualcosa.


----------



## davidsdave80 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, anche perché l'Italia politicamente non è libera come sembra. Siamo nella NATO e nella UE, quindi non siamo mai totalmente liberi di decidere come Stato Sovrano. Ma l'ho scritto tempo fa.


Esatto......via della seta e presenza esercito russo nel 2020... l'hanno fatta "fuori dal vaso"
chi era al governo..


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Esatto......via della seta e presenza esercito russo nel 2020... l'hanno fatta "fuori dal vaso"
> chi era al governo..


M5S-PD-IV-FI-Lega-Centristi vari (ora diventati Terzo Polo) tranne FdI che era in opposizione. Ma infatti io non voto nessuno dei partiti che ha sostenuto Draghi ne Conte prima.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2022)

ma quando iniziano i confronti a porta a porta? sennò come faccio a scegliere chi votare


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha fatto mini rimpasti dal 2001 al 2006 e idem per Craxi (entrambi governi mediocri come quello del pelato e i 1000 giorni del mostro di Firenze).


Il succo non cambia, però. Nessuna maggioranza ha avuto una durata pari ad una legislatura.
Sempre e comunque si sono avute dimissioni, con successiva interrogazione alle Camere e assegnazione dell’incarico di Governo.



vota DC ha scritto:


> La gente vota i partiti per ideologia: Renzi e Bonaccini sono uguali a Berlinguer. Con Casini gli elettori hanno storto il naso, però lo dice il partito. Merola è un campano legato ai privati che ha finanziato le scuole private con i fondi comunali, acclamato dai bolognesi perché imposto dal partito.
> 
> La differenza è che sempre più spesso le persone fondano più partiti a seconda della fase di vita che passano....come se fossero adolescenti mentre gente come De Gasperi e Fanfani non sono sopravvissuti ai propri partiti. Gli elettori sono più legati ai partiti dei politici moderni stessi!


Su questo non sono d’accordo.
La gente non vota più per ideologia da un pezzo ormai. Solo uno zoccolo duro vota per partito preso, ed è fisiologico.
La maggior parte vota (e non vota) per trovare il male minore. E i discorsi fatti qui dentro ne sono la prova, visto che questo forum è di fatto uno spaccato della società, con persone di diversa estrazione sociale e idea politica.
Per questo oggi FdI è di fatto la prima forza del Paese, così come lo sono diventarono i 5 Stelle in questi 10 anni, prima del loro suicidio politico.
Se si votasse per ideologia i numeri dei partiti non cambierebbero mai.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma quando iniziano i confronti a porta a porta? sennò come faccio a scegliere chi votare








Io aspetto questo invece


----------



## vota DC (27 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il succo non cambia, però. Nessuna maggioranza ha avuto una durata pari ad una legislatura.
> Sempre e comunque si sono avute dimissioni, con successiva interrogazione alle Camere e assegnazione dell’incarico di Governo.
> 
> 
> ...


Macchè spaccato di società. Noi siamo i geni con tanto di giornalisti e analisti vari che lurkano proprio nel forum. Diciamo cose ritenute inimmaginabili con parecchio tempo di anticipo, lo spaccato di società è la massa di gente che ti infilza con il forcone se critichi la Fedeli perché il partito l'ha messa lì ed è troppo faticoso farsi una ricerca per vedere che neanche ha la maturità delle superiori: pochissimi si informano. Poi ovvio che quando parlano di bombardamenti russi su centrali nucleari sotto controllo dei russi persino un analfabeta comincia a dubitare....
Mussolini si è fatto un ventennio di legislatura consecutivo ma cambiava i ministri come i calzini a differenza di Berlusconi sempre premier però sulla carta con vari governi Berlusconi.


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Macchè spaccato di società. Noi siamo i geni con tanto di giornalisti e analisti vari che lurkano proprio nel forum. Diciamo cose ritenute inimmaginabili con parecchio tempo di anticipo, lo spaccato di società è la massa di gente che ti infilza con il forcone se critichi la Fedeli perché il partito l'ha messa lì ed è troppo faticoso farsi una ricerca per vedere che neanche ha la maturità delle superiori: pochissimi si informano. Poi ovvio che quando parlano di bombardamenti russi su centrali nucleari sotto controllo dei russi persino un analfabeta comincia a dubitare....


La gente comune è anche quella che non arriva a fine mese, è quella che cerca il lavoro o il lavoro lo perde.
Ripeto: se ci fosse un voto di ideologia, i numeri dei partiti non cambierebbero mai, e non ci sarebbe astensionismo crescente.
Solo una minoranza vota il partito di riferimento. Il resto è gente che pensa che i politici siano tutti uguali e cerca quindi il male minore.
Ho fatto l’esempio di FdI, dei 5 Stelle, ma anche l’exploit della Lega di Salvini potrebbe essere citato a supporto.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Mussolini si è fatto un ventennio di legislatura consecutivo ma cambiava i ministri come i calzini a differenza di Berlusconi sempre premier però sulla carta con vari governi Berlusconi.


Ma il cambio dei ministri non ha nulla a che vedere con la fine del governo.
Per far cadere un governo devi perdere la maggioranza in Parlamento e/o il Governo ricevere una mozione di sfiducia.
Un ministro può cambiare senza incorrere ad una crisi.
Lo stesso Mussolini cadde con una mozione di sfiducia e rassegnò le dimissioni al Re.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi a volte mi sembra che abbiate TROPPA paura di cose assurde.
Quando (non se, QUANDO) il CDX stravincerà le elezioni, la domanda non sarà se avranno la maggioranza assoluta ma se avranno i 2/3 per la modifica costituzionale senza referendum.
Punto, tutti i sondaggi sono concordi e la csx sta giocando a perdere perché ha capito che aria tira questo inverno.
Il giorno dopo le elezioni, anche se si uniscono TUTTE le forze politiche al di fuori del CDX fanno ad essere buoni il 40% dei seggi grazie alle distorsioni dell'uninominale che andranno 90-95% al CDX.
Se Mattarella si rifiuta di incaricare il CDX col 60% dei seggi (follia) per fare il governo il giorno dopo è sotto processo per attentato alla costituzione e con le piazze piene di gente che lo vogliono sparito.
Unica possibilità che il CDX non governi?
Che Berlusconi tradisca e si faccia un governo Draghi con tutti dentro tranne Salvini e Meloni sperando di avere il 50% dei seggi (e non è detto)


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a volte mi sembra che abbiate TROPPA paura di cose assurde.
> Quando (non se, QUANDO) il CDX stravincerà le elezioni, la domanda non sarà se avranno la maggioranza assoluta ma se avranno i 2/3 per la modifica costituzionale senza referendum.
> Punto, tutti i sondaggi sono concordi e* la csx sta giocando a perdere perché ha capito che aria tira questo inverno.*
> Il giorno dopo le elezioni, anche se si uniscono TUTTE le forze politiche al di fuori del CDX fanno ad essere buoni il 40% dei seggi grazie alle distorsioni dell'uninominale che andranno 90-95% al CDX.
> ...


Lo penso pure io e lo sostenni anche qui un mese fa. 

Solo che Letta mi pare proprio scemo di suo, vedi in passato quando si fece fregare da Renzi  .


----------



## smallball (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo penso pure io e lo sostenni anche qui un mese fa.
> 
> Solo che Letta mi pare proprio scemo di suo, vedi in passato quando si fece fregare da Renzi  .


Per me dopo le elezioni Bonaccini diventerà segretario


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Meloni aveva dichiarato che in caso di vittoria della coalizione e di affermazione del suo partito Mattarella non potrebbe assumere una scelta diversa rispetto alla sua indicazione come Presidente del Consiglio.
Salvini: Sono convinto che il centrodestra possa vinceremo e che la Lega possa prendere un voto in più di tutti gli altri, ma io non impongo nomi e ruoli al presidente della Repubblica.

FdI: Salvini attacca per prendere voti.​


----------



## Swaitak (28 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni aveva dichiarato che in caso di vittoria della coalizione e di affermazione del suo partito Mattarella non potrebbe assumere una scelta diversa rispetto alla sua indicazione come Presidente del Consiglio.
> Salvini: Sono convinto che il centrodestra possa vinceremo e che la Lega possa prendere un voto in più di tutti gli altri, ma io non impongo nomi e ruoli al presidente della Repubblica.
> 
> FdI: Salvini attacca per prendere voti.​


La Meloni si è messa con due pazzi lunatici, ma è lo stesso dall'altro lato con i vari Calenda Renzi conte ecc. ecc.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni aveva dichiarato che in caso di vittoria della coalizione e di affermazione del suo partito Mattarella non potrebbe assumere una scelta diversa rispetto alla sua indicazione come Presidente del Consiglio.
> Salvini: Sono convinto che il centrodestra possa vinceremo e che la Lega possa prendere un voto in più di tutti gli altri, ma io non impongo nomi e ruoli al presidente della Repubblica.
> 
> FdI: Salvini attacca per prendere voti.​


Ahahahahahh, già cominciano. 

Sempre detto che la Meloni spera in un super botto ed in un risultato discreto del M5S e magari di Italexit. Lei è la prima che vuole staccarsi dal duo Salvini-Berlusconi. 

C'è da dire che la tattica di Salvini contro il M5S di far cadere il governo una volta fatto il picco di consensi non ha funzionato ed è incominciato a calare, è scemo se continuerà con tale strategia.


----------



## sunburn (28 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un grande. Come al solito.
> 
> A me invece l'anno è toccato perderlo, e magari avrei dovuto salvare il tuo kuletto da neonato in caso fosse successo qualcosa.


Sarei stato in una botte di ferro allora…


----------



## sunburn (28 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se Mattarella si rifiuta di incaricare il CDX col 60% dei seggi (follia) per fare il governo il giorno dopo è sotto processo per attentato alla costituzione e con le piazze piene di gente che lo vogliono sparito.
> Unica possibilità che il CDX non governi?
> Che Berlusconi tradisca e si faccia un governo Draghi con tutti dentro tranne Salvini e Meloni sperando di avere il 50% dei seggi (e non è detto)


Ma infatti. Il primo governo della prossima legislatura sarà sicuramente di cdx e quasi sicuramente il presidente del consiglio sarà Giorgia Meloni.

A prescindere da questo, spero che nessuno ottenga i 2/3 dei seggi perché penso che nessuno schieramento debba avere i numeri per modificare la Costituzione da solo e senza passare per il giudizio degli elettori sulla legge di riforma costituzionale, men che meno se in campagna elettorale il tema delle modifiche costituzionali non è il tema principale del dibattito.


----------



## Andris (28 Agosto 2022)

*Bonino:*

"*Sono preoccupata dall'astensione e mi pongo il problema dei 5 milioni di fuorisede, tanti giovani ma anche tanti lavoratori, che non potranno votare.

Non che i responsabili politici non conoscano il tema: è dal 2017 che poniamo il problema e tutte le volte ci viene risposto che non è il momento.*

Invito comunque tutti ad andare votare qualunque cosa votino; se poi votano me, sono più contenta"


----------



## 7vinte (28 Agosto 2022)

Salvini fa il suo gioco, magnate tranquilli. FDI governerà solo col CDX, figuratevi se governa con Pappagone (coccodè) o con i 5S che sono il partito più distante


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bonino:*
> 
> "*Sono preoccupata dall'astensione e mi pongo il problema dei 5 milioni di fuorisede, tanti giovani ma anche tanti lavoratori, che non potranno votare.
> 
> ...


È lì... Sulla punta della lingua... Quanto vorrebbe dirlo... Il sogno del pd... IL VOTO PER POSTAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Sam (28 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Il primo governo della prossima legislatura sarà sicuramente di cdx e quasi sicuramente il presidente del consiglio sarà Giorgia Meloni.
> 
> A prescindere da questo, spero che nessuno ottenga i 2/3 dei seggi perché penso che nessuno schieramento debba avere i numeri per modificare la Costituzione da solo e senza passare per il giudizio degli elettori sulla legge di riforma costituzionale, men che meno se in campagna elettorale il tema delle modifiche costituzionali non è il tema principale del dibattito.


Tranquillo che tanto il Presidenzialismo in Italia dubito fortemente che si faccia.
Non appena se ne parlerà seriamente ci sarà l’imbec1lle di Letta e compagnia cantante del PD a urlare al Fascismo e alla deriva autoritaria. Rispolvereranno pure l’idiota di Fiano che uscirà in TV con la bandana dei partigiani, a piangere urlando che con il Presidenzialismo torneranno le deportazioni.
La gente si spaventerà e voterà no.

Un po’ come con il nucleare 10 anni fa, con i servizi apocalittici che descrivevano Fukushima con toni da The Day After Tomorrow.

Un copione già visto.


----------



## Dexter (28 Agosto 2022)

Non esiste nulla di più divertente della pagina social abolizione del suffragio universale  un covo di zecche ignoranti che, quando si ritrovano poi a postare in ambienti neutrali, come ad esempio questo forum, impazziscono e si chiedono come sia possibile che TUTTI non la pensino come loro


----------



## Andris (28 Agosto 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> È lì... Sulla punta della lingua... Quanto vorrebbe dirlo... Il sogno del pd... IL VOTO PER POSTAAAAAAA!!!


tra una settimana vedremo se il voto postale cambierà l'esito britannico, dove è in vantaggio Sunak, e il Regno Unito andrà in mano a quella che vuole usare la bomba atomica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2022)

Quel cerebroleso di Salvini ha abboccato all'amo di Calenda.

*"Armistizio tra i partiti su luce e gas. Subito mandato a Draghi per una soluzione."

Calenda: "Vediamoci subito domani."*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quel cerebroleso di Salvini ha abboccato all'amo di Calenda.
> 
> *"Armistizio tra i partiti su luce e gas. Subito mandato a Draghi per una soluzione."
> 
> Calenda: "Vediamoci subito domani."*



Prove di governo istituzionionale…


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quel cerebroleso di Salvini ha abboccato all'amo di Calenda.
> 
> *"Armistizio tra i partiti su luce e gas. Subito mandato a Draghi per una soluzione."
> 
> Calenda: "Vediamoci subito domani."*


Salvini è il tipico politicante che vuole andare a comando quando è tutto apparecchiato per lui, ma quando le cose diventano difficili, si vende al primo tecnico turno. Penso che ormai si sia capito.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini è il tipico politicante che vuole andare a comando quando è tutto apparecchiato per lui, ma quando le cose diventano difficili, si vende al primo tecnico turno. Penso che ormai si sia capito.


Non è più credibile di un Conte o chiunque altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2022)

*Termometro Politico, riportato da Repubblica: sale ancora Fratelli d'Italia e scende il PD.
Stabile la Lega.
Scendono FI e Cinque Stelle, Renzi + Calenda non arrrivano al 5%.

Nessuno dei partiti "minori" supera la soglia di sbarramento. Nemmeno Verdi, SI, Bonino e Italexit.
Fanalino di coda Di Maio con lo 0,8%.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Termometro Politico, riportato da Repubblica: sale ancora Fratelli d'Italia e scende il PD.
> Stabile la Lega.
> Scendono FI e Cinque Stelle, Renzi + Calenda non arrrivano al 5%.
> 
> ...


Italia Sovrana data quasi al 2%. Gran "botto" per un partitino neonato! Che spreco non aver fatto un alleanza con Italexit e Vita. Sarebbe uscito un partito di dissenso che avrebbe superato i due bomba.

Toscano ha detto che ci ha provato a farla un'alleanza, purtroppo ognuno pensa al suo orticello.


----------



## Sam (28 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Termometro Politico, riportato da Repubblica: sale ancora Fratelli d'Italia e scende il PD.
> Stabile la Lega.
> Scendono FI e Cinque Stelle, Renzi + Calenda non arrrivano al 5%.
> 
> ...


Le soglie di sbarramento sono troppo basse.
Dovrebbero farle 12% per le coalizioni e 8% per i partiti singoli.
Così vedi quanto lerciume in meno va a Montecitorio.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Carlo Nordio ex PM, candidato di FDI e possibile Ministro della Giustizia in un eventuale Governo di CDX, vorrebbe ripristinare l’immunità parlamentare per impedire le indagini su deputati e senatori.​


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Nordio ex PM, candidato di FDI e possibile Ministro della Giustizia in un eventuale Governo di CDX, vorrebbe ripristinare l’immunità parlamentare per impedire le indagini su deputati e senatori.​



Ma fanno di tutto per perdere voti?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2022)

Conte: Chi vuole cancellare reddito appicca fuoco in un pagliaio.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2022)

*Renzi: "Per avere il nuovo governo Draghi io e Calenda dobbiamo avere il 10%. Se no non abbiamo i numeri per bloccare il governo Meloni."*


----------



## Rudi84 (28 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Per avere il nuovo governo Draghi io e Calenda dobbiamo avere il 10%. Se no non abbiamo i numeri per bloccare il governo Meloni."*


Qualcuno può spiegare a questo pagliaccio e al suo amichetto calenda che il fantasmagorico mario draghi è al governo da un anno e mezzo e fargli vedere come siamo ridotti? Poi altro che 10 questi non arriveranno neanche al 5 se corressero da soli starebbero fuori


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Per avere il nuovo governo Draghi io e Calenda dobbiamo avere il 10%. Se no non abbiamo i numeri per bloccare il governo Meloni."*


io seguo la politica internazionale e frasi del genere non si leggono in nessun paese al mondo.
e provengono da un ex primo ministro


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*PD:

"Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD:
> 
> "Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*


Vogliono perdere a tutti i costi
Sanno che quest' inverno sarà il disastro


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD:
> 
> "Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*



Come fa la gente a dare il voto invece di radere al suolo questi maledetti, io non lo so.

Tutte le volte che si pensa di aver raggiunto il fondo, riescono a uscirsene fuori con robe peggiori.

Mah.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Agosto 2022)

La destra è invotabile ma il Pd lavora attivamente per distruggere gli italiani, il fatto che di riffa o di raffa si ritrovino sempre a governare indica un profondo masochismo,


----------



## Mauricio (29 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può spiegare a questo pagliaccio e al suo amichetto calenda che il fantasmagorico mario draghi è al governo da un anno e mezzo e fargli vedere come siamo ridotti? Poi altro che 10 questi non arriveranno neanche al 5 se corressero da soli starebbero fuori


Beh certo, possiamo provarci. In pratica da quando c’è il banchiere Draghi l’Italia è il primo paese al mondo per crescita economica. Il tasso di occupazione è il più alto della storia. Decreti aiuti senza aumentare il deficit. Si stavano finalmente liberalizzando balneari e tassisti, ma poi l’hanno sfiduciato. In effetti è stato un pessimo PdC tecnico, meglio Salvini/Meloni/Letta/Conte no?


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Carlo Nordio ex PM, candidato di FDI e possibile Ministro della Giustizia in un eventuale Governo di CDX, vorrebbe ripristinare l’immunità parlamentare per impedire le indagini su deputati e senatori.​


Ribadisco il mio auspicio: speriamo che, né ora né in futuro, nessuno schieramento ottenga da solo i numeri per modificare la Costituzione senza passare dal referendum.


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD:
> 
> "Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*


Porteremo barche di pilu, navi cariche di pilu, insommamente, fortissimamente pilu! (cit)


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Beh certo, possiamo provarci. In pratica da quando c’è il banchiere Draghi l’Italia è il primo paese al mondo per crescita economica.


Facile riempirsi la bocca di crescita, considerando che nel 2020 il PIL è caduto di quasi il 10%, e che è del tutto fisiologico che eliminando le restrizioni ci sia un maggior afflusso di denaro negli esercizi commerciali.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Il tasso di occupazione è il più alto della storia.


Davvero? Mi fai vedere i dati in cui la credcita dell’occupazione è data dalle assunzioni, e quanto ha invece impattato l’aver buttato la gente in mezzo alla strada con la fine della cassa integrazione in deroga?

Perché questo punto se lo chiedono in tanti, ma STRANAMENTE nemmeno l’Istat ha le cifre.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Decreti aiuti senza aumentare il deficit.


Ha aumentato la pressione fiscale.
Vuoi pure che facesse deficit?



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si stavano finalmente liberalizzando balneari e tassisti, ma poi l’hanno sfiduciato.


Ringraziando Dio, direi.
O volevi liberalizzare i taxi per fare un regalo ad Uber, con qualche negher pagato due noccioline senza contratto collettivo, come con i rider di Deliveroo, ammazzando il mercato interno del settore, e facendo arricchire un altro colosso del web che NON PAGHERÀ le tasse in Italia?



Mauricio ha scritto:


> In effetti è stato un pessimo PdC tecnico, meglio Salvini/Meloni/Letta/Conte no?


Ah, quindi le baggianate di cui sopra le ha fatte tutte Draghi?
Ha il potere legislativo, esecutivo e magari anche giudiziario?
Vabbè che in questi ultimo due anni, abbiamo esautorato il Parlamento a botte di DPCM, ma mi pare tu stia esagerando un po’.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2022)

*Youtrend/Sky: Crescono ancora FDI e Lega, cala il PD.
Il divario tra CDX e CSX è ora di 20 punti.
M5s all'11%.

Disastro Di Maio, che crolla al 0,7%.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD:
> 
> "Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*



La colpa è di chi li vota.
io prenderei a bastonate i loro elettori, perchè è impensabile in un momento del genere uscirsene con queste minkiate ed otttenere comunque il voto di buona parte degli italiani.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Youtrend/Sky: Crescono ancora FDI e Lega, cala il PD.
> Il divario tra CDX e CSX è ora di 20 punti.
> M5s all'11%.
> 
> Disastro Di Maio, che crolla al 0,7%.*


con Gigetto ci vediamo il 2 aprile al Maradona


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Youtrend/Sky: Crescono ancora FDI e Lega, cala il PD.
> Il divario tra CDX e CSX è ora di 20 punti.
> M5s all'11%.
> 
> Disastro Di Maio, che crolla al 0,7%.*


Giggino  .

Che goduria, quando sarà costretto ad abbandonare la poltrona, sto leccachiulo di emme.


----------



## Mauricio (29 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Facile riempirsi la bocca di crescita, considerando che nel 2020 il PIL è caduto di quasi il 10%, e che è del tutto fisiologico che eliminando le restrizioni ci sia un maggior afflusso di denaro negli esercizi commerciali.
> 
> 
> Davvero? Mi fai vedere i dati in cui la credcita dell’occupazione è data dalle assunzioni, e quanto ha invece impattato l’aver buttato la gente in mezzo alla strada con la fine della cassa integrazione in deroga?
> ...


Dal tono della risposta immagino tu faccia parte dei tassisti o balneari o ne abbia diretto contatto. Ti è andata bene anche questa volta se fai parte della prima categoria, ma già ora con l’obbligo del pos qualche paletto vi arriverà. E si, sono pro Uber perchè faccio tutto da app, so già il percorso e quanto pagherò. Ed il servizio è sempre stato molto professionale. Tutte cose che quando ho usato i taxi non ho trovato. Provo a risponderti, anche se tanto finirà come quando si tenta di spiegare la cessione societaria del Milan, ovvero che i fatti oggettivi verranno bellamente ignorati:

1. Il PIL non è crollato solo per l’Italia, ma per tutta Europa/Mondo per il Covid. E se fosse così facile rimbalzare come dici, come mai non è avvenuto lo stesso nelle precedenti recessioni italiane?
2. Non ho capito nulla della tua contestazione dati, ma la percentuale degli occupati sulla popolazione attiva è la più alta di sempre. È gente che lavora con contratti regolari, cosa c’entra la fine CIG e la gente per strada?!
3. Fonte? E non citare dati sul 2021 o altro, voglio le prove che per il decreto aiuti bis ci sia stato subito prima o subito dopo aumenti di tasse.
4. Già risposto all’inizio. Aggiungo che attendo anche la fine della casta dei notai, prima o poi avverrà anche la loro.
5. Non è merito di una sola persona, ma guarda caso, i dati sono stati questi quando c’era lui al governo. Ripeto sempre, se vuoi gente che ha a malapena il diploma delle superiori come PdC c’è qualche problema, perchè io preferisco uno con PhD al MIT. Questo non è garanzia di successo, ma di sicuro aumenta le probabilità.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

Domanda a tutti: per voi FDI si fermerà al 24-25%? Per me sfiorerà il 30, specie se voterà almeno il 70%.


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dal tono della risposta immagino tu faccia parte dei tassisti o balneari o ne abbia diretto contatto.


Quindi sostenere il mercato italiano vuol dire essere un tassista?



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ti è andata bene anche questa volta se fai parte della prima categoria, ma già ora con l’obbligo del pos qualche paletto vi arriverà.


Lascia perdere queste allusioni, visto che probabilmente la quantità di tasse che pago io, con il 730 e con le ritenute in busta paga, la maggior parte di voi neanche arriva a comprenderle.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> E si, sono pro Uber perchè faccio tutto da app, so già il percorso e quanto pagherò. Ed il servizio è sempre stato molto professionale. Tutte cose che quando ho usato i taxi non ho trovato.


Tanto non sei mica tu il negher sottopagato senza contratto.
Tu sei solo il fenomeno che ordina da app, e che poi viene a pontificare sul come i colossi del web non pagano le tasse in Italia.

Fammi vedere i benefici per il consumatore che si sono avuti con la liberalizzazione dei parafarmaci, visto che i prodotti costano uguale, però hai spostato l’indotto dal farmacista che dichiara i redditi in Italia, alle grandi catene francesi come Carrefour, Auschan o Leclerc che pagano le tasse in Francia e solo una piccolissima parte in Italia.

Ma tanto si sa che se serve rientrare si tassa il povero pensionato che ha messo da parte i SUOI SOLDI che ha maturato nella vita. Soldi per altro già tassati con l’IRPEF, e che vengono nuovamente ritassati



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Provo a risponderti, anche se tanto finirà come quando si tenta di spiegare la cessione societaria del Milan, ovvero che i fatti oggettivi verranno bellamente ignorati:
> 
> 1. Il PIL non è crollato solo per l’Italia, ma per tutta Europa/Mondo per il Covid. E se fosse così facile rimbalzare come dici, come mai non è avvenuto lo stesso nelle precedenti recensioni italiane?


Forse perché nelle precedenti crisi italiane non hai chiuso l’intera economia come nel 2020.




Mauricio ha scritto:


> 2. Non ho capito nulla della tua contestazione dati, ma la percentuale degli occupati sulla popolazione attiva è la più alta di sempre. È gente che lavora con contratti regolari, cosa c’entra la fine CIG e la gente per strada?!


Forse perché buttando la gente per strada, hai di fatto liberato i posti da poter occupare, visto che chi è in cassa integrazione era fino alla riforma comunque sotto contratto?



Mauricio ha scritto:


> 3. Fonte? E non citare dati sul 2021 o altro, voglio le prove che per il decreto aiuti bis ci sia stato subito prima o subito dopo aumenti di tasse.


Sole 24 Ore.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> 4. Già risposto all’inizio. Aggiungo che attendo anche la fine della casta dei notai, prima o poi avverrà anche la loro.


Ottimo. Un’altra multinazionale americana che non pagherà le tasse quindi.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> 5. Non è merito di una sola persona, ma guarda caso, i dati sono stati questi quando c’era lui al governo. Ripeto sempre, se vuoi gente che ha a malapena il diploma delle superiori come PdC c’è qualche problema, perchè io preferisco uno con PhD al MIT. Questo non è garanzia di successo, ma di sicuro aumenta le probabilità.


Quindi siamo passati a Q_uando c’era Lui le banche aprivano in orario_, insomma_._


----------



## Milanoide (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD:
> 
> "Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*


Non ci credo che lo ha detto.
Non è che vogliono risolvere la crisi energetica facendo incaxxare la gente e diffondendo energia negativa?
La corrente di elettroni è un altra cosa...


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che lo ha detto.
> Non è che vogliono risolvere la crisi energetica facendo incaxxare la gente e diffondendo energia negativa?
> La corrente di elettroni è un altra cosa...


il pd prende comande da soros & co . cosa ti aspetti ? la loro politica è questa.


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che lo ha detto.
> Non è che vogliono risolvere la crisi energetica facendo incaxxare la gente e diffondendo energia negativa?
> La corrente di elettroni è un altra cosa...


Beh, lui è il fenomeno dello ius soli, che ti aspetti?
Questo servo deve far entrare l’intera Africa in Italia.
Altrimenti poi la guerra fra poveri per abbassare il costo dei salari, facendo alzare i margini di guadagno dell’impresa come lo ottieni?

Lo pagano per questo, d’altronde.


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che lo ha detto.
> Non è che vogliono risolvere la crisi energetica facendo incaxxare la gente e diffondendo energia negativa?
> La corrente di elettroni è un altra cosa...


Hanno messo nel programma la riduzione del periodo di residenza, che attualmente è fissato in più di dieci anni, per poter accedere al reddito di cittadinanza.
Sinceramente neanche sapevo ci fosse questo requisito, ma mi sembra illogico visto che coincide col periodo necessario per ottenere la cittadinanza(anzi, in taluni casi è anche più lungo).
Io penso che il RdC non abbia raggiunto gli obiettivi e che dovrebbe essere eliminato introducendo eventualmente qualche strumento più efficace, quindi per me la proposta del PD non dovrebbe proprio esistere. Ma se si crede che sia uno strumento utile “per sconfiggere la povertà”(LOL), la riduzione del periodo di residenza mi sembra coerente con questa posizione.


----------



## Mauricio (29 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi sostenere il mercato italiano vuol dire essere un tassista?
> 
> 
> Lascia perdere queste allusioni, visto che probabilmente la quantità di tasse che pago io, con il 730 e con le ritenute in busta paga, la maggior parte di voi neanche arriva a comprenderle.
> ...


CVD.
Un’accozzaglia di populismo e frasi fatte. Faccio come Parenzo alla Zanzara: caro Sam, per chi voterà alle elezioni del 25 settembre?


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2022)

Sondaggio di oggi fatto da Youtrend
*Centrodestra *al 48%
*Centrosinistra *al 30%
*M5s *al 11.5%
*Italexit *sotto lo sbarramento
Altri partitini non sondati quindi direi saranno sotto l'1%


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ho fatto una media dei 5 sondaggi pubblicati la settimana scorsa

FDI: 24.5%
PD: 23%
LEGA: 13.4%
M5S: 10.8%
FI: 8%
AZIONE/IV: 5.7%
AVS: 3.3%
ITALEXIT: 2.7%
+EUROPA: 2%
NM: 1.3%
IC: 0.9%

Coalizione centro destra: 47.2%
Coalizione centro sinistra: 29.2%


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> CVD.
> Un’accozzaglia di populismo e frasi fatte. Faccio come Parenzo alla Zanzara: caro Sam, per chi voterà alle elezioni del 25 settembre?


Cominciamo con le arrampicate sugli specchi?
Che avessi già finito gli argomenti lo avevo intuito quando alludevi alla questione POS, dandomi neanche troppo velatamente dell’evasore.


----------



## Mauricio (29 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Cominciamo con le arrampicate sugli specchi?
> Che avessi già finito gli argomenti lo avevo intuito quando alludevi alla questione POS, dandomi neanche troppo velatamente dell’evasore.


Quelli che li ha finiti sei te. Ho chiesto quali tasse sono state alzate per coprire miliardi del decreto aiuti bis ed hai risposto sole 24 ore come fonte. Senza link, senza uno straccio di spiegazione. Ma lascia stare, ho ampiamente capito chi voterai, d’altronde non è difficile capirlo da quello che hai scritto.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

*Nuovo video inchiesta dello youtuber Luca Donadel su Italexit. Si parla di rapporti tra Gianluigi Paragone e Filippo Rossi, direttore del quotidiano Buona Destra e che, recentemente, ha aderito ad Azione di Carlo Calenda.*


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quelli che li ha finiti sei te. Ho chiesto quali tasse sono state alzate per coprire miliardi del decreto aiuti bis ed hai risposto sole 24 ore come fonte. Senza link, senza uno straccio di spiegazione.


I link non si possono mettere per policy del forum, te lo sei dimenticato?
E la mamma credo ti abbia fornito di manine, visto che perdi tempo per buttarla in caciara facendo DIFFAMAZIONE (che ti ricordo essere un reato) verso i tuoi interlocutori, quindi fai un favore a te stesso e usa internet.
Non sono pagato per curare la tua ignoranza. Per quello esiste la scuola.



Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare, ho ampiamente capito chi voterai, d’altronde non è difficile capirlo da quello che hai scritto.


Se la smettessi di vivere nella distorsione di realtà, scopriresti che più di una volta ho manifestato l’intenzione di non votare, visto che non sostengo nessuna delle coalizioni.


----------



## Mauricio (29 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> I link non si possono mettere per policy del forum, te lo sei dimenticato?
> E la mamma credo ti abbia fornito di manine, visto che perdi tempo per buttarla in caciara facendo DIFFAMAZIONE (che ti ricordo essere un reato) verso i tuoi interlocutori, quindi fai un favore a te stesso e usa internet.
> Non sono pagato per curare la tua ignoranza. Per quello esiste la scuola.
> 
> ...


Addirittura diffamazione?? Qui l’unico che insulta sei te. Ma per me possiamo chiuderla qui, non vorrei che il thread fosse chiuso per colpa di questa polemica sterile, come dici te. Io ho provato a fare un ragionamento con te ma è stato impossibile, per cui a posto, non perdo tempo con persone del genere.


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Addirittura diffamazione?? Qui l’unico che insulta sei te. Ma per me possiamo chiuderla qui, non vorrei che il thread fosse chiuso per colpa di questa polemica sterile, come dici te. Io ho provato a fare un ragionamento con te ma è stato impossibile, per cui a posto, non perdo tempo con persone del genere.


Che fai? Piangi?
Forse non te l’hanno detto, ma dare dell’evasore ad un altro senza prove certe, e senza nemmeno conoscerlo, si configura nel reato di diffamazione. Se non ci credi, oltre al Sole 24 Ore, vai a leggere siti come La legge per tutti.

Io non mi sono mai permesso di accusare l’onestà di nessuno, ma rispondo sempre nel merito. E soprattutto non chiedo ai miei interlocutori per chi votano, tanto per cercare di avvalorare le mie tesi.

Se non te l’hanno insegnato, sappi che spostare l’attenzione di un discorso dalle tesi alla persona è segno di mancanza di argomenti.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nuovo video inchiesta dello youtuber Luca Donadel su Italexit. Si parla di rapporti tra Gianluigi Paragone e Filippo Rossi, direttore del quotidiano Buona Destra e che, recentemente, ha aderito ad Azione di Carlo Calenda.*


.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nuovo video inchiesta dello youtuber Luca Donadel su Italexit. Si parla di rapporti tra Gianluigi Paragone e Filippo Rossi, direttore del quotidiano Buona Destra e che, recentemente, ha aderito ad Azione di Carlo Calenda.*


Chissà cosa ha in mente sto Gianluca Luciano. Intanto ieri Stramezzi, è stato perchiulato di brutto da Zona Bianca (condotto dal cagnolino Brindisi, che è sempre imparzialissimo ), perchè in un discorso si è messo a parlare di vaccini e mascherine  . E meno male che è un candidato "anti-sistema".

Si sta dimostrando l'ennesimo partito di accattoni presi dalla strada.

Tra l'altro vedi poca unità tra i candidati, presi a caso come se fosse un casting. C'è il rischio che se questo partito finisce in parlamento, si può sciogliere all'istante e portare alla nascita di nuovi Di Maio, che faranno di tutto per tenersi la poltrona.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Agosto 2022)

Se tutta la galassia "antisistema" (guidata da Italexit e Italia Sovrana e Popolare di rizzo, più rumenta varia da zerovirgola) sommata facesse il 5% sarebbe già un ottimo risultato.
Come sempre sui social sembrano la maggioranza (e sfido, hanno delle vere e proprie milizie organizzate online coordinate su telegram...), poi alle urne spariscono perchè nel paese reale quello sono: 1 su 20, ad essere buoni


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se tutta la galassia "antisistema" (guidata da Italexit e Italia Sovrana e Popolare di rizzo, più rumenta varia da zerovirgola) sommata facesse il 5% sarebbe già un ottimo risultato.
> Come sempre sui social sembrano la maggioranza (e sfido, hanno delle vere e proprie milizie organizzate online coordinate su telegram...), poi alle urne spariscono perchè nel paese reale quello sono: 1 su 20, ad essere buoni


Rizzo ieri parlava di rischio totalitarismo.
Dio santo, uno che nel programma politico parla di trasformare l’Italia in una Repubblica Popolare e parla di dittatura del proletariato, viene a parlare di rischio totalitarismo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Ma il famoso sbarramento come funziona ?
Se giggino o bibitaro dovesse prendere solamente lo 0,5% entrerebbe comunque "grazie" all'accozzaglia creata con il pd ? Oppure va a casa ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma il famoso sbarramento come funziona ?
> Se giggino o bibitaro dovesse prendere solamente lo 0,5% entrerebbe comunque "grazie" all'accozzaglia creata con il pd ? Oppure va a casa ?


Per partecipare alla ripartizione del proporzionale, coalizione o meno, un partito deve raggiungere il 3%.
Se non lo raggiunge e non è in una coalizione competitiva (cdx e csx), ad eccezione di SVP che ha sempre quei 3-4 parlamentari in sud tirolo tra camera e senato, non entra in parlamento.
I vari partitini che fanno parte di cdx e csx eleggeranno una piccola pattuglia di propri rappresentanti grazie all'uninominale, dove saranno presentati come volto della coalizione in circoscrizioni più o meno blindate (tipo tabacci sarà candidato in Milano-Loreto dove il csx ha ottime possibilità di passare), o verranno direttamente candidati nelle liste proporzionali PD (come si voleva fare con Di Maio) o paracadutati in collegi sicuri (vedi Casini a Bologna).
In questo modo, + europa tirerà fuori 3-4 parlamentari, noi moderati 7-8, impegno civico farà passare in qualche modo Tabacci e Di Maio, Art. 1 ha presentato i suoi candidati nelle liste PD e ne farà uscire probabilmente 7-8 anche loro.
La coalizione Sinistra/verdi e il terzo polo, superando i 3%, parteciperanno alla ripartizione proporzionale e nel caso dei rossoverdi si prenderanno anche 5 o 6 uninominali


----------



## Milanoide (29 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hanno messo nel programma la riduzione del periodo di residenza, che attualmente è fissato in più di dieci anni, per poter accedere al reddito di cittadinanza.
> Sinceramente neanche sapevo ci fosse questo requisito, ma mi sembra illogico visto che coincide col periodo necessario per ottenere la cittadinanza(anzi, in taluni casi è anche più lungo).
> Io penso che il RdC non abbia raggiunto gli obiettivi e che dovrebbe essere eliminato introducendo eventualmente qualche strumento più efficace, quindi per me la proposta del PD non dovrebbe proprio esistere. Ma se si crede che sia uno strumento utile “per sconfiggere la povertà”(LOL), la riduzione del periodo di residenza mi sembra coerente con questa posizione.


E quindi un intero continente si riverserà in Italia a farsi mantenere.
Bene, ma non benissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD:
> 
> "Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*


Ma l' hanno detto davvero???  

Vogliono davvero ottenere meno voti possibili, poi quando più avanti arriveranno i problemi cosi daranno la colpa al Governo Meloni...


----------



## Sam (29 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma l' hanno detto davvero???
> 
> Vogliono davvero ottenere meno voti possibili, poi quando più avanti arriveranno i problemi cosi daranno la colpa al Governo Meloni...


Mah, anche per tutte le continue bagarre che ci sono nel CDX, io sono sempre più convinto di quello che dissi nel post #179 di questo thread.

Per citarmi:


Sam ha scritto:


> Non sono così ottimista, al riguardo.
> Questa gente del consenso popolare non gliene frega niente.
> 
> *E ti dirò di più, a me sembra che qui si stia facendo a gara non per vincere le elezioni, ma per non vincerle.*
> ...


Sono convinto che nessuno schieramento voglia vincere le elezioni e dover affrontare il grattacapo del tema dell'energia.
Un governo di larghe intese è un win-win per tutti loro, così metteranno un altro non politico a sporcarsi la faccia.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mah, anche per tutte le continue bagarre che ci sono nel CDX, io sono sempre più convinto di quello che dissi nel post #179 di questo thread.
> 
> Per citarmi:
> 
> ...


Purtroppo per noi è cosi.. nessuno fa quello che serve, l' importante è entrare in politica e starci per 40 anni.
Quindi serve consenso perpetuo


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

non è il problema che l'abbia detto, ma è scritto dal 17 agosto ufficialmente nel programma dem...

nei criteri per modificare il reddito di cittadinanza c'è un taglio drastico al requisito di residenza in Italia


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2022)

Di Maio: Con noi al governo Stato pagherà 80% delle bollette.​


----------



## Mika (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD:
> 
> "Daremo il reddito di cittadinanza a più stranieri"*


Ogni volta che parlano quelli del CSX sono sempre più convinto di votare FDI e non astenermi.


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> E quindi un intero continente si riverserà in Italia a farsi mantenere.


Non credo cambierebbe molto da quel punto di vista. Si sta comunque parlando di stranieri che vivono legalmente in Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: Con noi al governo Stato pagherà 80% delle bollette.​


Tutto bellissimo.

A meno che intendo uno Stato di un altro pianeta, cosa cambierebbe tra pagarle noi o lo "Stato"?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: Con noi al governo Stato pagherà 80% delle bollette.​



Vivendo sulla luna (o semplicemente in un appartamento pagato a sua insaputa da qualcuno, cosa abbastanza frequente per i nostri politicanti) questo bibitaro non conosce neanche la % di aumento delle bollette.
Poi voglio proprio vederlo lo stato pagare l'80% ..soprattutto pagare l'80% delle bollette di quelle aziende più energivore d'Italia 
E per accollarsi questo 80% noi a cosa dovremo rinunciare ? Così,giusto per capire


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: Con noi al governo Stato pagherà 80% delle bollette.​


Lo statista votato dai parenti


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: Con noi al governo Stato pagherà 80% delle bollette.​



Ma io ci credo.

Basta chiudere i rubinetti del gas agli itagliani. Fanno proprio senza.

L'80% di zero, è zero, eh.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio: Con noi al governo Stato pagherà 80% delle bollette.​




Purtroppo ho idea che Di maio almeno nel prossimo parlamento ci sarà ancora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo cambierebbe molto da quel punto di vista. Si sta comunque parlando di stranieri che vivono legalmente in Italia.



Come i rumeni/moldavi che, senza neanche aver fatto un singolo giorno di "presenza" in Italia hanno rubato milioni di € grazie al reddito di cittadinanza ? E questi sono quelli che sono stati scoperti (dopo aver rubato a noi milioni di€), ma chissà quanti altri si stanno abbeverando dal pozzo senza fondo.............italiani compresi.

E questo colione di Letta parla di estendere il reddito. Roba da pazzi.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo cambierebbe molto da quel punto di vista. Si sta comunque parlando di stranieri che vivono legalmente in Italia.


un conto è il requisito di 10 anni che vige, diverso sarebbe poco tempo...
non a caso al momento se non erro siamo all'8% di extracomunitari percettori di reddito di cittadinanza
ogni giorno troviamo crimini commessi da stranieri che risiedono legalmente...non vuol dire che siano integrati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2022)

*Salvini e Meloni, dopo qualche battibecco a distanza, pubblicano una foto "romantica" in Sicilia con il commento "Uniti si vince".*


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Renzi sbeffeggia Letta nipote:*
*
"Per l’ambiente non serve abolire il jet privato, servono il nucleare e gli impianti per tirare su l’energia. 
Letta ha fatto un percorso netto, non ne ha azzeccata una neanche per sbaglio, un orologio rotto segna l’ora esatta almeno due volte al giorno, Enrico neanche quello
Sono molto dispiaciuto per il Pd, però o fai l’agenda Draghi o fai l’agenda Fratoianni*
* La prima è la credibilità del Paese, la seconda è la quintessenza della demagogia"*


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Conte, dopo le bimbe di governo, fa strage di donne e ragazzi anche su tik tok
nettamente il politico più intrigante sul social cinese, tiene duro anche su fb*


ieri tik tok

20% interazione contro 3,9 di Meloni e 3,1 di Calenda

44 mila reazioni ai post contro 12 mila di Salvini e 7 mila di Meloni


fb:

su fb il topic più discusso degli extra profitti pubblicato da Conte vede coinvolti 2.4 mila utenti contro 1,5 mila di Salvini e 1,3 mila di Meloni


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte, dopo le bimbe di governo, fa strage di donne e ragazzi anche su tik tok
> nettamente il politico più intrigante sul social cinese, tiene duro anche su fb*
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi ombre cinesi sul terzo Polo?


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Agosto 2022)

Asfaltare. Spero che i tanti astenuti votino.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Lotito si candida in Molise e fa capire di voler prendere il Campobasso, dopo la mancata accettazione in lega pro:*

*"Guarderò il calcio in Molise da appassionato e con occhio competente. 
Gli sviluppi eventuali in futuro non li posso prevedere né utilizzarli in maniera strumentale per qualche voto in più. *
*Posso dire comunque di essere a totale disposizione della collettività molisana per trovare le soluzioni migliori, ivi compreso il mio coinvolgimento in prima persona per riportare il calcio molisano nel campionato professionistico, come meritano i suoi tifosi”*


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Giorgia Meloni:*
*
"Fratelli d'Italia approverà una legge che dirà una cosa semplice: la prima casa non è pignorabile, salvo ovviamente per il mancato pagamento dell'eventuale mutuo ipotecario che grava su di essa e in caso di prolungata morosità nei confronti del condominio. *
*E approveremo anche un'altra legge che prevede lo sgombero immediato delle occupazioni abusive di abitazioni altrui, senza eccezioni e stratagemmi".*


così Mario Giordano perde metà scaletta del programma senza "i ladri di case"


----------



## ARKANA (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giorgia Meloni:*
> 
> *"Fratelli d'Italia approverà una legge che dirà una cosa semplice: la prima casa non è pignorabile, salvo ovviamente per il mancato pagamento dell'eventuale mutuo ipotecario che grava su di essa e in caso di prolungata morosità nei confronti del condominio. *
> *E approveremo anche un'altra legge che prevede lo sgombero immediato delle occupazioni abusive di abitazioni altrui, senza eccezioni e stratagemmi".*
> ...


E ora chi glielo a quelli di casapound


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lotito si candida in Molise e fa capire di voler prendere il Campobasso, dopo la mancata accettazione in lega pro:*
> 
> *"Guarderò il calcio in Molise da appassionato e con occhio competente.
> Gli sviluppi eventuali in futuro non li posso prevedere né utilizzarli in maniera strumentale per qualche voto in più. *
> *Posso dire comunque di essere a totale disposizione della collettività molisana per trovare le soluzioni migliori, ivi compreso il mio coinvolgimento in prima persona per riportare il calcio molisano nel campionato professionistico, come meritano i suoi tifosi”*



Il piccolo Silvio.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

*Berlusconi si scaglia contro chi non è convinto di andare a votare:*
*
"La pillola di oggi ha uno scopo preciso. 
Denunciare una situazione che è davvero incredibile ed è inaccettabile in quella che vuole essere una vera e compiuta democrazia. 
Parlo del tasso di astensionismo, cioè del numero di italiani che dicono che non andranno a votare. 
E’ un tasso superiore al 40%, a cui bisogna aggiungere l’11% degli italiani indecisi

Questo significa che ben 23 milioni di italiani non andranno a votare e non capiscono l’importanza della scelta storica da compiere da tutti noi il 25 settembre. 
*
*Ma siamo ancora in una Democrazia?"*


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2022)

premesso l'incipit (la pillola di oggi...) su cui far battute, lui è uno dei motivi principali non solo dell'astensionismo bensì anche della presenza del pd sempre al governo
vuole portare nella fossa tutto il centro-destra da 12 anni pur di non lasciare a qualcuno lo scettro, in nessun paese succede
partito padronale, altrimenti un centro-destra libero prenderebbe oltre 60%


----------



## Mika (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi si scaglia contro chi non è convinto di andare a votare:*
> 
> *"La pillola di oggi ha uno scopo preciso.
> Denunciare una situazione che è davvero incredibile ed è inaccettabile in quella che vuole essere una vera e compiuta democrazia.
> ...


Dovrebbero farsi una domanda come mai il 40%+ non vuole andare a votare e l'11% è indecisa. Forse perché la gente si è rotta le OO?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

Intanto Salvini a Rete 4 ribadisce il no al blocco navale, perchè preferisce i decreti sicurezza. Insomma, a lui interessa fare il pagliaccio contro gli scafisti di turno, piuttosto che risolvere il problema dalla radice. Sennò, come rifà ad avere i consensi?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

*Nicola Porro su Rete 4 parla di Panetta o Franco papabili ministri dell'economia nel prossimo governo di centrodestra. Salvini: "Bongiorno alla giustizia. Economia? Nicola Porro".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nicola Porro su Rete 4 parla di Panetta o Franco papabili ministri dell'economia nel prossimo governo di centrodestra. Salvini: "Bongiorno alla giustizia. Economia? Nicola Porro".*


Franco uahahahahahhah. Ve lo dico, cari elettori di centrodestra, non abbiate grandi aspettative, perchè avrete grandi conati di vomito all'annuncio dei ministri. 

Mi sono fatto un'interpretazione mia: Draghi non ha voglia di governare in prima persona allora ha fatto l'accordo con il centrodestra di portare qualche suo avatar nei ministeri.


----------



## Raryof (29 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> premesso l'incipit (la pillola di oggi...) su cui far battute, lui è uno dei motivi principali non solo dell'astensionismo bensì anche della presenza del pd sempre al governo
> vuole portare nella fossa tutto il centro-destra da 12 anni pur di non lasciare a qualcuno lo scettro, in nessun paese succede
> partito padronale, altrimenti un centro-destra libero prenderebbe oltre 60%


La cameretta per l'ibernazione in giardino spacciata come mausoleo non è lì mica per bellezza eh....


----------



## Blu71 (29 Agosto 2022)

Calenda: se prendiamo 10-12% nasce maggioranza Ursula.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Calenda: Con noi sopra il 10% la destra non vince.​


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Salvini: Sinistra italiana anti-israeliana.​


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Sinistra italiana anti-israeliana.​


Magari lo fosse veramente, sarebbe la prima cosa di sinistra che fanno da anni a questa parte


----------



## Sam (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda: Con noi sopra il 10% la destra non vince.​


Con voi sopra il 10% questo paese fallisce prima del suo già segnato destino.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Sinistra italiana anti-israeliana.​


Chiaramente un peccato capitale, vero Salvini?


----------



## fabri47 (30 Agosto 2022)

L'altro ieri notte ho sognato che stavo guardando la tv dopo le elezioni e gli exit poll dicevano FDI al 38% e Lega all'11% con FI sotto la soglia di sbarramento. Verità?


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2022)

*Letizia Moratti:

"Siamo pronti in Lombardia a ripartire forte con i vaccini covid se necessario"*


brava, scalda i motori fino al semaforo verde
fortunatamente è rimasta a Milano e non ha accettato la corte berlusconiana


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calenda: Con noi sopra il 10% la destra non vince.​


se il suo partito è pieno di gente di destra...
ieri sul Foglio c'era l'intervista a Gelmini che ha fatto capire appoggerebbero Moratti contro Fontana alle prossime regionali
così come proprio Calenda disse avrebbe appoggiato Bertolaso a sindaco di Roma


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Sinistra italiana anti-israeliana.​



Adesso basta, abbattetelo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Mi spiegate come si fa a votare uno che propone Nicola Porro al ministero dell'economia?


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come si fa a votare uno che propone Nicola Porro al ministero dell'economia?


chi l'ha proposto ?


----------



## fabri47 (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come si fa a votare uno che propone Nicola Porro al ministero dell'economia?


Era scherzoso, per sviare la domanda e non dare una risposta vera. Il ministero dell'economia, peraltro, è un ministero importante per i burocrati di Bruxelles e Mattarella farà di tutto per metterci uno suo che non faccia temere l'UE.


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2022)

*Speranza riacquista l'uso della parola su Repubblica:*

*"A volte ci vuole coraggio nel dire la verità. 
Sarebbe bello dire che la pandemia ha acquistato un biglietto aereo ed è volata via su Marte, ma non è così.*
*In campagna elettorale è scomodo dire che dobbiamo fare ancora i conti con il Covid. 
Sto chiedendo a tutti i partiti che si impegnino pubblicamente a continuare con determinazione nella campagna di vaccinazione dopo il 26 settembre. 
Perché non lo fanno? 
Quella campagna è patrimonio comune del Paese. *
*Finora sinceramente ho visto troppe ambiguità"*


Regina Coeli sta arrivando, senti il rumore delle chiavi del piantone che cammina


----------



## Swaitak (30 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Speranza riacquista l'uso della parola su Repubblica:*
> 
> *"A volte ci vuole coraggio nel dire la verità.
> Sarebbe bello dire che la pandemia ha acquistato un biglietto aereo ed è volata via su Marte, ma non è così.*
> ...


sto coso non ce lo leviamo di torno vero?


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2022)

su Libero intervista a un criminale che si occupa di brogli sul voto degli italiani all'estero.
non vedono l'ora di mettersi all'opera per i 4 senatori e 8 deputati da eleggere

*"Siamo pronti per sgraffignare le schede dalle cassette delle lettere fino ai bidoni della spazzatura*

*Una squadra di diversi ragazzi viene sguinzagliata sui vari territori e prende dalla cassetta delle lettere i plichi. 
È un'operazione agevole perché i plichi sono di grande dimensione ed escono sempre fuori dalla cassetta postale

In alternativa ci sono le discariche, sono tanti i plichi mandati che vanno al macero*

*Basta pagare

Peccato che la Costituzione preveda il voto ogni cinque anni in Italia"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come si fa a votare uno che propone Nicola Porro al ministero dell'economia?



Era una battuta per chiudere l'intervista...


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2022)

*Di Maio:*
*
"Se ci saranno le condizioni faremo tornare Draghi
*
*Conte e Calenda hanno deciso di isolarsi"*


----------



## Andris (30 Agosto 2022)

quanto gongola il Drago che tutti parlano di tutti e lui non si sforza minimamente di far nulla
non ci pensa minimamente di mischiarsi con il popolino, fate voi con questa robaccia chiamata voto e poi chiamatemi


----------



## Miro (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Sinistra italiana anti-israeliana.​


Fosse davvero così, voterei a sinistra tutta la vita.


----------



## Sam (30 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Adesso basta, abbattetelo.


La tua è una delle poche affermazioni che possono andare bene sia per il soggetto dell’affermazione (Salvini) che per l’oggetto di essa (Israele).


----------



## Sam (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate come si fa a votare uno che propone Nicola Porro al ministero dell'economia?


FTFY


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La tua è una delle poche affermazioni che possono andare bene sia per il soggetto dell’affermazione (Salvini) che per l’oggetto di essa (Israele).



Esattamente.

Poi, figurati, la sinistra anti-israeliana. La Segre che comanda più di Cacarella sarà un'allucinazione collettiva, ce l'ho messa io.

Facciamo più celebrazioni giudaiche che itagliane.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Agosto 2022)

*Il confronto a due tra Meloni e Letta non si farà. Per l'Agcom, il confronto tra due soli esponenti politici "non rispetta la par condicio".*


----------



## vota DC (30 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Speranza riacquista l'uso della parola su Repubblica:*
> 
> *"A volte ci vuole coraggio nel dire la verità.
> Sarebbe bello dire che la pandemia ha acquistato un biglietto aereo ed è volata via su Marte, ma non è così.*
> ...


Ma cosa parla che il governo attuale di cui fa parte ha dato il via libera degli alunni con covid che fanno lezione in presenza? E gli insegnanti sono sempre più nonnetti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

*Speranza: "Se una persona è positiva è interesse di tutti che non contagi altri e resti in isolamento. Come fatto nelle ultime elezioni, c'è la possibilità del voto domiciliare, cosi come per le persone inferme. Anche per queste elezioni il voto domiciliare c'è e lo si può usare anche in questo caso. Dobbiamo mantenere un elemento di prudenza"*


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

Intanto tutti i sondaggi degli ultimi 10 giorni danno *FDI *primo partito sopra al 24%, il *pd *in discesa tra 1 e 23.5% , *m5s *in risalita ed *Italexit *sotto lo sbarramento. *Az/Iv* potrebbe sorpassare presto *FI*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto tutti i sondaggi degli ultimi 10 giorni danno *FDI *primo partito sopra al 24%, il *pd *in discesa tra 1 e 23.5% , *m5s *in risalita ed *Italexit *sotto lo sbarramento. *Az/Iv* potrebbe sorpassare presto *FI*



I Cinque Stelle in risalita dopo il trend social su tik tok di Conte è inquietante. Vuol dire che questa nazione è irrecuperabile.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Cinque Stelle in risalita dopo il trend social su tik tok di Conte è inquietante. Vuol dire che questa nazione è irrecuperabile.



Non sottovalutare la questione del reddito di cittadinanza. Sono molti voti.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto tutti i sondaggi degli ultimi 10 giorni danno *FDI *primo partito sopra al 24%, il *pd *in discesa tra 1 e 23.5% , *m5s *in risalita ed *Italexit *sotto lo sbarramento. *Az/Iv* potrebbe sorpassare presto *FI*


ho letto da qualche parte, M5s vicinissimo alla Lega, e Calenda Renzi al 7% con sorpasso su FI


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Cinque Stelle in risalita dopo il trend social su tik tok di Conte è inquietante. Vuol dire che questa nazione è irrecuperabile.


Per quel che vale, sto seguendo anche il tenore dei commenti in Sicilia per le regionali..anche se non c'entra nulla ci sono sempre commenti positivi su Conte, quindi mi sa che qui siamo Gialli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho letto da qualche parte, M5s vicinissimo alla Lega, e Calenda Renzi al 7% con sorpasso su FI



Calenda-Renzi che vanno al 10 è pericolosissimo in ottica Draghi-bis e inciucio post elettorale.

Comunque è il sondaggio della ghisleri, altri sondaggi hanno numeri diversi.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calenda-Renzi che vanno al 10 è pericolosissimo in ottica Draghi-bis e inciucio post elettorale.
> 
> Comunque è il sondaggio della ghisleri, altri sondaggi hanno numeri diversi.



È buonissimo invece


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Berlusconi: Senza Forza Italia il centrodestra non governa.​


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Il vice-segretario del PD, Provenzano : Centrodestra unito solo contro i poveri.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È buonissimo invece



Come mai secondo te?


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come mai secondo te?



Premetto che dipende da una cosa: se i voti vengono tolti al CDX, hai ragione tu.
Ma se, come avvenuto per ora, i voti sono tolti al CSX, è buono, perché nella parte proporzionale per il CDX non cambia nulla, ma nel maggioritario la divisione può far perdere al Centro-Sinistra ancora più collegi. Così si rafforzerebbe la maggioranza di CDX e anzi nel fronte progressista sarebbero più forti quelli con cui si può pure dialogare, magari su Presidenzialismo o giustizia


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Premetto che dipende da una cosa: se i voti vengono tolti al CDX, hai ragione tu.
> Ma se, come avvenuto per ora, i voti sono tolti al CSX, è buono, perché nella parte proporzionale per il CDX non cambia nulla, ma nel maggioritario la divisione può far perdere al Centro-Sinistra ancora più collegi. Così si rafforzerebbe la maggioranza di CDX e anzi nel fronte progressista sarebbero più forti quelli con cui si può pure dialogare, magari su Presidenzialismo o giustizia



Tu sei troppo di parte e tendi a dare retta al sentimento.

Calenda e Renzi che sottraggono voti al CSX inevitabilmente ne sottraggono anche al CDX, perché l'elettorato è estremamente volatile.

Se una persona che non è decisamente di destra vede questi due che si distaccano parzialmente dal CSX, tenderà a dare il voto a loro piuttosto che operare una scelta di campo tranciante. E loro lo sanno.

Non ritengo credibile che una persona che ha votato CSX salti il fosso a piè pari. Al massimo FI, meno Lega e men che meno FDI. Ricordiamoci che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non si informa, non riflette dialogando qui sul forum, e vede solo la propaganda e l'interesse personale.

A mio parere.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

*Bonino: "Voto a Calenda è voto alle destre".*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino: "Voto a Calenda è voto alle destre".*


Dio mio, un governo Meloni-Salvini e i due bomba sarebbe un'altra batosta per questo paese. Preferisco un'alleanza con Conte, mille volte.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino: "Voto a Calenda è voto alle destre".*


furba la vecchia, fai votare Calenda dagli indecisi destrorsi per portarli dalla tua parte


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino: "Voto a Calenda è voto alle destre".*



Ovviamente sta costruendo l'estremismo per sbilanciare il voto non stabile verso sinistra.

Banale, ma funziona con le menti deboli.


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino: "Voto a Calenda è voto alle destre".*


detto dalla "compagna", come la chiamano a Radio Radicale, che si è fatta piazzare da Berlusconi pure in qualche carica

mentre Pannella beveva le sue urine, lei costruiva le reti per stare sempre a galla con qualunque governo


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio, un governo Meloni-Salvini e i due bomba sarebbe un'altra batosta per questo paese. Preferisco un'alleanza con Conte, mille volte.


Non diceva per quello, ma per la ragi


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non diceva per quello, ma per la ragi


La ragione che ho spiegato sui collegi Uninominali


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Cinque Stelle in risalita dopo il trend social su tik tok di Conte è inquietante. Vuol dire che questa nazione è irrecuperabile.


I giovani italiani nella fascia 18-25 si sono innamorati di Conte a partire da inizio pandemia, cn le conferenze di Conte su lockdown.. Conte sta facendo una buona campagna elettorale sui social e i giovani lo amano molto.. Salvini invece si sta suicidando sui giovani se continua a proporre la leva


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> I giovani italiani nella fascia 18-25 si sono innamorati di Conte a partire da inizio pandemia, cn le conferenze di Conte su lockdown.. Conte sta facendo una buona campagna elettorale sui social e i giovani lo amano molto.. Salvini invece si sta suicidando sui giovani se continua a proporre la leva


Salvini era il politico più a suo agio sui social in campagna elettorale riuscendo a coinvolgere le persone con molte interazioni dirette, si sta facendo fregare da Casalino...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per analizzare fino allo stop ai sondaggi il 9 settembre (anche oltre con le varie corse clandestine che usciranno) il trend visto dai sondaggi in vista delle Politiche del prossimo 25 settembre.
> 
> Prenderei a esempio You Trend per Sky TG24, generalmente preparati.
> 
> ...



Sono talmente deluso da questi esseri che non andrò manco a votare. Ladro per ladro, è inutile sprecare il mio tempo.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> detto dalla "compagna", come la chiamano a Radio Radicale, che si è fatta piazzare da Berlusconi pure in qualche carica
> 
> mentre Pannella beveva le sue urine, lei costruiva le reti per stare sempre a galla con qualunque governo


Molto ingeneroso e a mio parere infondato


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2022)

Sentire ogni singolo giorno i leader che sparano scemenze fa male al fegato. Soprattutto quelli dei partitelli: Calenda, Bonino, Renzie...gente che deve sopravvivere, devono rimanere attaccati alla poltrona in qualche modo altrimenti scompaiono... ogni dichiarazione di sta gente sembra quasi un canto del cigno, snervante. """Votatemi vi prego!!! Con la destra torna Hitlerrr!!"""


----------



## Andris (31 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Molto ingeneroso e a mio parere infondato


è la realtà: destra e sinistra, mangia sempre
con voti pressochè inesistenti

e non mantiene neanche gli impegni presi, come quando si è candidata nel Lazio e dopo poco ha lasciato l'opposizione con la chiamata da ministro

ennesima volta dove dovrebbe stare fuori, invece trova il salvagente e si candida con il pd


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Salvini era il politico più a suo agio sui social in campagna elettorale riuscendo a coinvolgere le persone con molte interazioni dirette, si sta facendo fregare da Casalino...


Salvini senza la bestiah Morisi è diventato un rimbecillito totale.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non diceva per quello, ma per la ragi


Io continuo a reputare l'alleanza cdx-Renzi e Calenda un'ipotesi probabile. Oh, poi mi sbaglio. Ci vediamo dopo le elezioni...


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> I giovani italiani nella fascia 18-25 si sono innamorati di Conte a partire da inizio pandemia, cn le conferenze di Conte su lockdown.. Conte sta facendo una buona campagna elettorale sui social e i giovani lo amano molto.. Salvini invece si sta suicidando sui giovani se continua a proporre la leva


Conte, se non fosse per il disastro del Conte-bis, l'avrei votato. Far cadere Draghi è un atto di amore patriottico.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è la realtà: destra e sinistra, mangia sempre
> con voti pressochè inesistenti
> 
> e non mantiene neanche gli impegni presi, come quando si è candidata nel Lazio e dopo poco ha lasciato l'opposizione con la chiamata da ministro
> ...


Giusto diritto di tribuna ad un ex commissario europeo, con esperienza di conflitti internazionali, questioni umanitarie e delle donne.
Avercene come la Bonino!


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a reputare l'alleanza cdx-Renzi e Calenda un'ipotesi probabile. Oh, poi mi sbaglio. Ci vediamo dopo le elezioni...



Ma il CDX con una maggioranza del 63-65%, mai ottenuta alle elezioni nella storia repubblicana, perché dovrebbe far entrare nel governo questi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2022)

Ho appena letto che lambrenedetto si è candidato con italia sovrana e popolare 

Il trash più totale proprio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a reputare l'alleanza cdx-Renzi e Calenda un'ipotesi probabile. Oh, poi mi sbaglio. Ci vediamo dopo le elezioni...



Qualunque inciucio includerebbe il PD, un inciucio senza PD è impossibile.
Quindi al massimo ci sarebbe la riedizione precisa del governo Draghi, tutti assieme contro la Meloni, con un 5S meno forte al governo e una meloni più forte all'opposizione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2022)

Speranza ha parlato del voto domiciliare per il covid, prepariamoci al voto per posta come in USA


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che lambrenedetto si è candidato con italia sovrana e popolare
> 
> Il trash più totale proprio


Sì, notizia riportata da me molte pagine fa. Comunque il partito di Rizzo e Toscano sta avendo buone risposte. Se si fosse creato uno-due anni fa, sarebbe su ottime percentuali, sicuramente oltre il 3%.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Qualunque inciucio includerebbe il PD, un inciucio senza PD è impossibile.*
> Quindi al massimo ci sarebbe la riedizione precisa del governo Draghi, tutti assieme contro la Meloni, con un 5S meno forte al governo e una meloni più forte all'opposizione.


Renzi vuole rubare il posto a FI, infatti ultimamente sta facendo post di destra come quello contro la cancel culture. Ovviamente, un governo di cdx con Renzi durerà poco. Probabilmente, Salvini, Renzi e Berlusconi appoggeranno la Meloni per farle fare il lavoro sporco, prendere misure impopolari e farle perdere voti e poi governo tecnico e voto tra qualche anno.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Renzi vuole rubare il posto a FI, infatti ultimamente sta facendo post di destra come quello contro la cancel culture. Ovviamente, un governo di cdx con Renzi durerà poco. Probabilmente, Salvini, Renzi e Berlusconi appoggeranno la Meloni per farle fare il lavoro sporco, prendere misure impopolari e farle perdere voti e poi governo tecnico e voto tra qualche anno.


Pd e M5S si terranno fuori, fino ad un nuovo governo tecnico, ne rimarranno fuori. Il loro obiettivo è recuperare i voti persi.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

Meloni: Sogno una nazione in cui non devi avere la tessera Cgil per essere un buon docente.​


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2022)

*Renzi: "O Meloni premier o resta Draghi. Se il Terzo Polo fa il botto, il premier è Draghi. Altrimenti, ci va la Meloni".*


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "O Meloni premier o resta Draghi. Se il Terzo Polo fa il botto, il premier è Draghi. Altrimenti, ci va la Meloni".*



Genio.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
Fratelli d’Italia al 23,5 %
Pd+Art 1-Psi al 20%
Lega al 13.5%
M5S al 12.5%
Azione - Italia Viva (Calenda-Renzi) all'8%
Forza Italia al 7.5%
Sinistra Italiana-Europa Verde al 3%
Italexit per l’Italia al 2.8%
Noi Moderati al 2.5%
+Europa al 2%
Impegno Civico (Di Maio-Tabacci) all'1.5%. *


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
> Fratelli d’Italia al 23,5 %
> Pd+Art 1-Psi al 20%
> Lega al 13.5%
> ...


I due bomba all'8%, no comment  .

Certo che se Salvini si fa superare dai grillini, sarebbe un'umiliazione pazzesca. Ecco che significa appoggiare i banchieri e i governatori nordisti, piuttosto che la gente in difficoltà.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
> Fratelli d’Italia al 23,5 %
> Pd+Art 1-Psi al 20%
> Lega al 13.5%
> ...


sto Calenda sta in tv più di Berlusconi, sembra il fenomeno( da barraccone) del momento


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
> Fratelli d’Italia al 23,5 %
> Pd+Art 1-Psi al 20%
> Lega al 13.5%
> ...



PD al 20% praticamente una costante della Natura.

Un giorno potrà cambiare il valore dell'accelerazione di gravità, non certo quella percentuale.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
> Fratelli d’Italia al 23,5 %
> Pd+Art 1-Psi al 20%
> Lega al 13.5%
> ...


Comunqe c'è qualcosa che non quadra, se i due accattoni sono all'8%, devono per forza rubare al PD che non può rimanere così alto. Vedremo alle elezioni che succede, ma al 99% sono sicuro che lo prenderemo tutti in quel posot.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunqe c'è qualcosa che non quadra, se i due accattoni sono all'8%, devono per forza rubare al PD che non può rimanere così alto. Vedremo alle elezioni che succede, ma al 99% sono sicuro che lo prenderemo tutti in quel posot.



Beh il PD sarebbe al 22-23 secondo altri sondaggi.
Questo attribuisce la percentuale in eccesso ai Bomba.


----------



## Mika (1 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunqe c'è qualcosa che non quadra, se i due accattoni sono all'8%, devono per forza rubare al PD che non può rimanere così alto. Vedremo alle elezioni che succede, ma al 99% sono sicuro che lo prenderemo tutti in quel posot.


Sono certo che il voto dirà CDX al 46/48% ma poi metteranno Draghi con CSX-M5S-Terzo Polo 

8% Renzi-Calenda è masochismo puro.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono certo che il voto dirà CDX al 46/48% ma poi metteranno Draghi con *CSX-M5S-Terzo Polo*
> 
> 8% Renzi-Calenda è masochismo puro.


Se ci sarà un nuovo governo Draghi, per me si faranno sotto pure Lega e FI. Ma qualcosa mi dice che la legislatura inizierà con un governo di cdx, il problema sarà la durata.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*Berlusconi e Renzi aprono oggi canale su tik tok

Pronta la sfida al dominus Conte


Berlusconi:*
*
"Ciao ragazzi, eccomi qua! Vi do il mio benvenuto sul mio canale ufficiale di TikTok

Su questa piattaforma i ragazzi sono oltre 5 milioni e il 60% ha meno di trent'anni

offro di un poco di invidia ma mi faccio ugualmente tanti complimenti... 
Per questo ho voluto aprire questo canale, per parlare dei temi che più stanno a cuore a Forza Italia e a me e vi riguardano da vicino. 

Discuteremo del vostro futuro, Vi racconterò di come voglio rendere l'Italia un Paese che possa dare nuove opportunità e dove realizzare i vostri sogni, e e i punti del programma di Forza italia che vi rigardano da vicino
*
* A presto e ancora ciao. Su Tik Tok"


Renzi:*

*"E che ci fai anche tu su TikTok? 
Ci mancavi solo tu...

La campagna elettorale porta tutti noi a voler trovare dei nuovi canali alternativi per dialogare e discutere

Per molti di voi io sono un esperto di 'First reaction shock' o di 'Shish', linguaggi quasi più complessi del corsivo

Altri mi conoscono come ex presidente del Consiglio, il più giovane della storia repubblicana, ma soprattutto come sindaco della città più bella del mondo, Firenze. 
Altri magari non conoscono pagine che sono state fondamentali per la mia vita: essere stato arbitro di calcio o capo boyscout
*
*Quello che è fondamentale è che io sono stato e sono soprattutto un politico, uno che crede nella politica. E se vi va, qui ci siamo"*


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*Saviano scende in campo contro il centro-destra con le foto di Salvini, Meloni, Berlusconi

"Dio, patria e famiglia sono un crimine non dei valori"*


----------



## Mika (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Saviano scende in campo contro il centro-destra con le foto di Salvini, Meloni, Berlusconi
> 
> "Dio, patria e famiglia sono un crimine non dei valori"*


Da quando la patria e la famiglia sono un crimine? Tutti siamo criminali perché abbiamo/abbiamo avuto una famiglia.


----------



## Andris (1 Settembre 2022)

*sondaggio regionali in Sicilia*

*Schifani, ex presidente del Senato di Forza Italia, davanti nettamente tra 38 e 42%

Chinnici, figlia del giudice morto ammazzato dalla mafia per il Pd, tra 27 e 31%

Cateno De Luca, sindaco di Messina, tra 12 e 16%

Nuccio Di Paola (M5S) tra 8 e 12%*


*tra astensioni e indecisi si tocca 52%*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2022)

Salvini: Stravinceremo. Basta tecnici, è tempo di buona politica.


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Saviano scende in campo contro il centro-destra con le foto di Salvini, Meloni, Berlusconi
> 
> "Dio, patria e famiglia sono un crimine non dei valori"*


Ah beh, se l’ha detto Saviano.
Adesso che anche quest’idiota ha detto la sua, posso andare a dormire tranquillo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Saviano scende in campo contro il centro-destra con le foto di Salvini, Meloni, Berlusconi
> 
> "Dio, patria e famiglia sono un crimine non dei valori"*



Secondo me l'unico crimine l'hanno commesso i suoi genitori, quella sera a letto.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2022)

Come deciso dall’ Ufficio elettorale nazionale presso la Corte di Cassazione per le elezioni del 25 settembre ci saranno solo due coalizioni sia alla Camera sia al Senato. Il centrodestra con Lega, FI, FdI e Noi moderati e il centrosinistra con `Pd Italia democratica e progressista´, +Europa, Alleanza Verdi-Sinistra, Impegno civico. 
Tutte le altre liste, inclusi M5s e `Azione-Iv´, si presenteranno singolarmente.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Saviano scende in campo contro il centro-destra con le foto di Salvini, Meloni, Berlusconi
> 
> "Dio, patria e famiglia sono un crimine non dei valori"*



Ma senti 'sto schifoso prezzolato. Ma cosa mi tocca leggere.

Ma un bel giorno dovrai fare i conti con il primo della lista, e qualcuno brinderà sul tuo cadavere.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Settembre 2022)

Per i giovani lobotomizzati


----------



## Sam (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per i giovani lobotomizzati


Strano che Berlusconi abbia scelto TikTok, anziché OnlyFans, dove sarebbe stato più in linea con i suoi interessi.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per i giovani lobotomizzati


Quello di conte mi ha fatto parecchio ridere, sembra una pubblicità di greenpeace ahahaha


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2022)

Berlusconi pare ringiovanito di 10 anni.

Sembrava un cadavere qualche mese fa.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2022)

Berlusconi ha chiamato Gorbacev "Lavrosky" e al posto di dire 2008, in merito all'anno dell'ultimo suo governo eletto, ha detto DUECENTOTTO. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2022)

*Berlusconi: "Non togliamo il reddito di cittadinanza, ma lo cambiamo per permettere alle persone anziane povere di continuare a vivere. Per i giovani che sono seduti sulla poltrona, permettere agli imprenditori di dare loro un contratto a tempo indeterminato con detassazione".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2022)

Il berlusca ha chiesto a Del Debbio se si è fatto dare il numero di una bella ragazza in studio.

Battuta preparata, ma il buon Silvione pensa sempre alla vagina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2022)

*Meloni: "Potrei diventare capo del governo nella congiuntura astrale più sfavorevole in assoluto. Sarei folle se dicessi che non mi tremano i polsi, nel contesto attuale. Ma sono anche determinata e coraggiosa. Una cosa non accetterò mai: scendere a compromessi."*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Potrei diventare capo del governo nella congiuntura astrale più sfavorevole in assoluto. Sarei folle se dicessi che non mi tremano i polsi, nel contesto attuale. Ma sono anche determinata e coraggiosa. Una cosa non accetterò mai: scendere a compromessi."*


E invece scenderai a compromessi Giorgia, perché il mondo funziona cosi.

L'importante è farlo sempre con onestà e serietà.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Meloni: "Potrei diventare capo del governo nella congiuntura astrale più sfavorevole in assoluto. Sarei folle se dicessi che non mi tremano i polsi, nel contesto attuale. Ma sono anche determinata e coraggiosa. Una cosa non accetterò mai: scendere a compromessi."*



Forse il tempo della facile opposizione è finito per la Meloni. Ora - probabilmente - dovrà prendere delle decisioni e vedremo cosa saprà fare.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per i giovani lobotomizzati


Già un instant-cult del degrado. Tutti i canali e le pagine trash si sono attivati come una sirena.

Inspiegabile che nessuno dei suoi collaboratori gli abbia spiegato che dall'altro lato non ha dei bambini, non si capisce perché parla come Tonio Cartonio.

.

Raccattare voti con il cappello in mano a 20 giorni dal voto è una roba disgustosa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Settembre 2022)

Il primo prezioso consiglio del signore simpatico ai giovani d'Italia:


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2022)

Voglio un TikTok giuovane e italiano. Senza tatuaggi.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Settembre 2022)

Ieri ho visto Quarta Repubblica e c'era il Berlusca. A parte la demenza senile che avanza inesorabilmente, quando parla lucidamente, non dice neanche TROPPE vaccate. Il punto è che sia proprio il Berlusca e che oltre a non credere una parola di quello che dice, la fiducia e credito nazionale ed internazionale è ormai bruciato.

Non ho mai avuto così tanti dubbi sul voto come questa volta. Sicuramente andrò a votare solo per votare contro il PD.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Renzi: L’alternativa a Meloni si chiama Draghi.​


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

*Sallusti risponde a Saviano su Libero:*

*"Bravo Roberto, continua così che arrivano due o tre punti in più per Fratelli d'Italia quando parli.

Qualcuno dovrebbe spiegare perchè a Venezia fuori concorso ci sia una riedizione della Marcia su Roma per poi alludere a Giorgia Meloni, mentre sulla RAI è stata rinviata la fiction sul generale Dalla Chiesa perchè la figlia è candidata con Berlusconi.

"Dio, Patria e Famiglia" è un motto universale (In God we trust, dice il primo emendamento della costituzione americana) che fu usato per la prima volta in Italia da Mazzini e poi ripreso da De Gasperi come slogan della campagna elettorale della Democrazia Cristiana del '48

Forza compagni, dateci dentro con gli insulti e con l'odio che fate paura sì ma ai vostri elettori.

Il bello è che più questi ruttano più gli italiani gli voltano schifati le spalle.*
*L'ultimo studio di YouTrend fatto sui sondaggi del 25 agosto dice che il centrodestra in costante crescita è a un passo dall'avere la maggioranza qualificata dei due terzi dei seggi - per intenderci quella necessaria per cambiare la Costituzione in senso presidenzialista - sia alla Camera che al Senato. *
*Se questo accadrà, bisognerà fare un monumento a Saviano, ma anche a Fratoianni che vuole abolire gli aerei privati e farci uscire dalla Nato, a Marco Rizzo che annuncia di aver stappato la sua miglior bottiglia per festeggiare la morte di Gorbaciov, a Enrico Letta che intende risolvere i problemi alzando le tasse, a Speranza che freme per rinchiuderci di nuovo in casa, ai tanti Ezio Mauro che vedono fascisti in ogni angolo d'Italia."*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

*Dopo lo stop dell'Agcom, non ci sarà alcun confronto a Porta a Porta, ma interviste singole in due serate: 15 settembre i candidati dei partiti più piccoli e 22 settembre ci saranno i leader dei grandi partiti (Giorgia Meloni, Matteo Salvini, Silvio Berlusconi, Enrico Letta, Luigi Di Maio, Giuseppe Conte e Carlo Calenda) su Rai 1.

Intanto, su La7, il direttore del TG Enrico Mentana tenta il colpaccio per un confronto finale la sera del 23 settembre tra tutti i leader dei partiti principali.*


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo lo stop dell'Agcom, non ci sarà alcun confronto a Porta a Porta, ma interviste singole in due serate: 15 settembre i candidati dei partiti più piccoli e 22 settembre ci saranno i leader dei grandi partiti (Giorgia Meloni, Matteo Salvini, Silvio Berlusconi, Enrico Letta, Luigi Di Maio, Giuseppe Conte e Carlo Calenda) su Rai 1.
> 
> Intanto, su La7, il direttore del TG Enrico Mentana tenta il colpaccio per un confronto finale la sera del 23 settembre tra tutti i leader dei partiti principali.*


Cosa centra di maio con i grandi partiti?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Cosa centra di maio con i grandi partiti?


Infatti. Ci sono Italia, Sovrana e Popolare, Italexit e altri che nei sondaggi sono molto sopra. Mistero...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Cosa centra di maio con i grandi partiti?


Nel caso di Dimaio non c'entra il partito ma la sua caratura rinconosciuta in tutto il mondo


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2022)

C'é una quantità di fake news pro sinistra imbarazzante. Se parlate con qualche elettore (medio) di CDS, vi dirà cose che Meloni e co. non hanno mai detto. Non sono più sicuro che il CDX vinca di tanto , anzi...TUTTI i social, TUTTE le pagine e gran parte dei media sono apertamente schierati...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'é una quantità di fake news pro sinistra imbarazzante. Se parlate con qualche elettore (medio) di CDS, vi dirà cose che Meloni e co. non hanno mai detto. Non sono più sicuro che il CDX vinca di tanto , anzi...TUTTI i social, TUTTE le pagine e gran parte dei media sono apertamente schierati...



Infatti qui si crede che il CDX vinca in scioltezza. Vedremo.

E anche se vince dura poco, il potere oscuro risplenderà in tutta la sua putenza.

Nuova variante vairuz, zero energia e default imminente? A stata Melona.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'é una quantità di fake news pro sinistra imbarazzante. Se parlate con qualche elettore (medio) di CDS, vi dirà cose che Meloni e co. non hanno mai detto. Non sono più sicuro che il CDX vinca di tanto , anzi...TUTTI i social, TUTTE le pagine e gran parte dei media sono apertamente schierati...



La Meloni rischia di fare la fine di Bersani che voleva smacchiare il giaguaro, troppo sicuri.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti qui si crede che il CDX vinca in scioltezza. Vedremo.
> 
> E anche se vince dura poco, il potere oscuro risplenderà in tutta la sua putenza.
> 
> Nuova variante vairuz, zero energia e default imminente? A stata Melona.


Ne ero sicuro anche io a dire il vero, ma non posso fare a meno di notare che almeno per quanto riguarda "l'internette", é un plebiscito totale. Se apri un qualunque social network, un post su due é qualche virgolettato o fake news pro CDS, con relativi commenti pro CDS.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'é una quantità di fake news pro sinistra imbarazzante. Se parlate con qualche elettore (medio) di CDS, vi dirà cose che Meloni e co. non hanno mai detto. Non sono più sicuro che il CDX vinca di tanto , anzi...TUTTI i social, TUTTE le pagine e gran parte dei media sono apertamente schierati...


Noto, il sondaggista, ha detto una cosa interessante a Porta a Porta qualche giorno fa, peraltro anche prevedibile da chi è minimamente interessato all'argomento. A Meloni manca il cavallo di battaglia per volare nei sondaggi e convincere la gente a non astenersi e votare per lei. Renzi aveva gli 80 euro, Grillo il reddito di cittadinanza, Salvini i migranti. La Meloni cosa sta proponendo per uscire dalla crisi? Basta notare che in questo topic, tutti quelli che la votano è per "non vedere più il PD al governo". Lo stesso motivo degli elettori di sinistra per non vedere i fascistih governare. Metodi che vanno bene in Francia (dove Macron comunque non ha ottenuto la maggioranza segno che anche lì la cosa non attecchisce più di tanto), ma in Italia ci vuole uno slogan forte.

La gente è arrabbiata e dei politici non vuole più sentire parlare, c'è bisogno di uno fuori dagli schemi. La Meloni non si sta dimostrando tale e le uniche cose che sento dire da lei sono "sostegno all'ucraina" (così rassicuri l'Europah, ma respingi gli elettori), "presidenzialismo" (ipotesi remota senza una larga maggioranza) ecc. Sono argomenti troppo deboli. L'argomento forte del momento è la preoccupazione degli italiani per quanto riguarda gas, luce, riduzione del costo delle bollette, ma soprattutto la speculazione della borsa di Amsterdam, argomento messo in lizza solo dai 5 Stelle. Per non parlare delle ambiguità su Green Pass e vaccini, ma lì si può anche capire, sono un po' tutti i partiti a non esprimersi più di tanto per paura di strumentalizzazioni.

Quali sono le risposte che la Meloni sta dando agli italiani? Zero. Se farà il botto, è perchè saranno più gli italiani a venirle incontro perchè unico partito all'opposizione, non il contrario.

Dico solo che se ci sarà qualche grande partito dirà chiaramente "torniamo a comprare il gas russo", farà un bel botto. Giustamente. E sarebbe quello lo slogan più forte in questa campagna elettorale. Il cattivissimo Orban in Ungheria ha parlato di "inverno salvo" dopo aver fatto incetta di gas da Mosca. Ecco, anch'io voglio un inverno salvo come gli ungheresi.

Ma il migliore di tutti, comunque, rimane Salvini che cita Macron  . Come se Trump citasse Letta per fare campagna su come risolvere l'inflazione degli USA.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Noto, il sondaggista, ha detto una cosa interessante a Porta a Porta qualche giorno fa, peraltro anche prevedibile da chi è minimamente interessato all'argomento. A Meloni manca il cavallo di battaglia per volare nei sondaggi e convincere la gente a non astenersi e votare per lei. Renzi aveva gli 80 euro, Grillo il reddito di cittadinanza, Salvini i migranti. La Meloni cosa sta proponendo per uscire dalla crisi? Basta notare che in questo topic, tutti quelli che la votano è per "non vedere più il PD al governo". Lo stesso motivo degli elettori di sinistra per non vedere i fascistih governare. Metodi che vanno bene in Francia (dove Macron comunque non ha ottenuto la maggioranza segno che anche lì la cosa non attecchisce più di tanto), ma in Italia ci vuole uno slogan forte.
> 
> La gente è arrabbiata e dei politici non vuole più sentire parlare, c'è bisogno di uno fuori dagli schemi. La Meloni non si sta dimostrando tale e le uniche cose che sento dire da lei sono "sostegno all'ucraina" (così rassicuri l'Europah, ma respingi gli elettori), "presidenzialismo" (ipotesi remota senza una larga maggioranza) ecc. Sono argomenti troppo deboli. L'argomento forte del momento è la preoccupazione degli italiani per quanto riguarda gas, luce, riduzione del costo delle bollette, ma soprattutto la speculazione della borsa di Amsterdam, argomento messo in lizza solo dai 5 Stelle. Per non parlare delle ambiguità su Green Pass e vaccini, ma lì si può anche capire, sono un po' tutti i partiti a non esprimersi più di tanto per paura di strumentalizzazioni.
> 
> ...


Anche qui. Quantomeno, Salvini e Berlusconi hanno la furbizia di dire che "va cambiato". Lei no, va abolito. Così respingi ulteriore elettorato. Anch'io temo, da prima che cadesse il governo, che Meloni possa essere un Bersani-bis. Vedremo...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio Pagnocelli:
Fratelli d’Italia - 24%
Partito democratico - 23%
Clamoroso pareggio Lega e M5S al 13,4% 
Forza Italia - 8% 
Azione/Italia viva - 5%
Sinistra Italiana/Verdi - 4,1% 
Italexit - 3%.*

*Astensione al 38,3%.

Coalizioni:
Centrodestra 46,4%
Centrosinistra 29,9%.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Pagnocelli:
> Fratelli d’Italia - 24%
> Partito democratico - 23%
> Clamoroso pareggio Lega e M5S al 13,4%
> ...


Qualcuno rimuova l'url, mi è scappato dal copia e incolla.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Pagnocelli:
> Fratelli d’Italia - 24%
> Partito democratico - 23%
> Clamoroso pareggio Lega e M5S al 13,4%
> ...


Certo che se Conte supera Salvini, verrà confermato capo a vita del M5S. Sarà la nostra prima previsione sbagliata, visto che si diceva qui che i grillini sarebbero stati superati pure da Italia Viva. 

Salvini citando Macron si è buttato ancora di più dentro la fossa. 

Comunque, voi non ci credete, ma dopo Conte il primo a godere di un botto grillino che supera la Lega sarà...Giorgia Meloni  .


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Settembre 2022)

ho seguito zero fino ad adesso, mi dite chi offre di più nei programmi, così per farmi una risata non che andrò a votare visto che sono in ferie lontanissimo dall'Italia in quei giorni.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Pagnocelli:
> Fratelli d’Italia - 24%
> Partito democratico - 23%
> Clamoroso pareggio Lega e M5S al 13,4%
> ...



La cosa divertente (ma c'è poco da ridere) è che danno il PD costantemente in perdita, poi quando buttano giù le percentuali c'è uno scarto con FDI che non supera mai il punto percentuale, come se non stesse bene avere troppo divario, è un po' vergogna.

Se un giorno dovesse capitare che FDI va al 75%, tranquilli che metteranno il PD al 74%.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini citando Macron si è buttato ancora di più dentro la fossa.


Stai ampiamente sovrastimando l' elettore medio di Salvini.

Ho serissimi dubbi che sia al corrente della citazione di Macron, e anche se lo fosse, che riesca ad elaborarne un pensiero a riguardo.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente (ma c'è poco da ridere) è che danno il PD costantemente in perdita, poi quando buttano giù le percentuali c'è uno scarto con FDI che non supera mai il punto percentuale, come se non stesse bene avere troppo divario, è un po' vergogna.
> 
> Se un giorno dovesse capitare che FDI va al 75%, tranquilli che metteranno il PD al 74%.


Per me alla fine prenderà più il PD che FDI. Primo partito. A quanto é quotato ? Sottovaluti altri 20 giorni di "pericolo fascismo"


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me alla fine prenderà più il PD che FDI. Primo partito. A quanto é quotato ? Sottovaluti altri 20 giorni di "pericolo fascismo"


No, il PD è troppo diviso e Letta si sta affossando da solo. Se prende il 20% è un miracolo.


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ho seguito zero fino ad adesso, mi dite chi offre di più nei programmi, così per farmi una risata non che andrò a votare visto che sono in ferie lontanissimo dall'Italia in quei giorni.


Parti pure sereno.
È un circo che non fa ridere. Non ti perdi niente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certo che se Conte supera Salvini, verrà confermato capo a vita del M5S. Sarà la nostra prima previsione sbagliata, visto che si diceva qui che i grillini sarebbero stati superati pure da Italia Viva.
> 
> Salvini citando Macron si è buttato ancora di più dentro la fossa.
> 
> Comunque, voi non ci credete, ma dopo Conte il primo a godere di un botto grillino che supera la Lega sarà...Giorgia Meloni  .



Più che merito di Conte è Salvini che è un vero scemo, onestamente godrei come un maiale a vedere la lega superata pure dal m5s. E' la giusta punizione per aver prima fatto cadere il governo Conte 1 per meri interessi personali, nonostante avesse mano libera totale in quell'esecutivo, e poi altra mazzata per aver sostenuto il governo Draghi fino a ieri. Tutte le sceneggiate di finta opposizione sul green pass sono state vergognose.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per me alla fine prenderà più il PD che FDI. Primo partito. A quanto é quotato ? Sottovaluti altri 20 giorni di "pericolo fascismo"



Questa comunque è solo colpa della Meloni. Il partito di opposizione negli anni di lockdown, green pass, guerra e inflazione assurda che alla fine viaggia attorno al 20% è una debacle clamorosa.

Il m5s arrivò ad oltre il 30% e aveva tutti contro e ogni giorno tutti blateravano sui paragoni con grillo come Hitler, saluti fascisti e quant'altro.

La realtà è che la Meloni non ha fatto opposizione e non si merita neanche quel 20% di voti. Non ha fatto una sega di niente in questi anni, manco una manifestazione di protesta, niente. Al tempo il m5s radunava la gente in piazza, la Meloni invece zero nel periodo del green pass.

Avesse avuto davvero le palle adesso riscuoterebbe molto di più, all'inizio paghi qualcosa per la campagna mediatica contro, ma poi il tempo è dalla tua e pialli tutti. E' che ora tutti hanno orizzonte temporale di pochi mesi e basta.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa comunque è solo colpa della Meloni. Il partito di opposizione negli anni di lockdown, green pass, guerra e inflazione assurda che alla fine viaggia attorno al 20% è una debacle clamorosa.
> 
> Il m5s arrivò ad oltre il 30% e aveva tutti contro e ogni giorno tutti blateravano sui paragoni con grillo come Hitler, saluti fascisti e quant'altro.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, ma secondo me ha fatto bene la Meloni ad andarci con i piedi di piombo.

Già non avendo fatto praticamente niente gliene dicono di tutti i colori, basta aprire una qualsiasi pagina politica o un social per trovare roba raccapricciante. Basta che organizzi un caffè al bar e tutti vedono saluti romani e sedi CISL devastate, con pericolo di deportazione e camere a gas per gli amanti della democrazia.

Basta vedere l'atteggiamento con la guerra, già la accusano da atlantista sfegatata, se si fosse azzardata a criticare la NATO o la UE, buonanotte.

Se avesse spinto come desiderato, secondo me avrebbero davvero fatto sciogliere di forza FDI in tempo zero.

Il problema è che riesca a sopravvivere dopo una eventuale vittoria e metta in atto anche solo un decimo di quanto promesso, cosa della quale non sono per niente convinto.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa comunque è solo colpa della Meloni. Il partito di opposizione negli anni di lockdown, green pass, guerra e inflazione assurda che alla fine viaggia attorno al 20% è una debacle clamorosa.
> 
> Il m5s arrivò ad oltre il 30% e aveva tutti contro e ogni giorno tutti blateravano sui paragoni con grillo come Hitler, saluti fascisti e quant'altro.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti non capisco questa paura di prendere mazzate a livello mediatico dagli organi di stampa del PD. Il M5S, tramite i disastri presunti o meno della Raggi, ha subìto accanimenti pazzeschi ed il 30% non gliel'ha tolto nessuno, perchè se ne è sempre fregato su chi diceva che "il reddito di cittadinanza non si può fareh", mentre ora quasi tutti i partiti lo vogliono tenere. Pd in primis. La Meloni, invece, ha paura di prendere posizioni "contro" verso qualunque cosa, eccetto l'immigrazione che è un tema irrilevante ormai a scopi elettorali.

Certi partiti e certi elettorati che giustificano anche certi atteggiamenti, hanno troppa paura di una certa stampa, quando a livello elettorale non conta una mazza. Il M5S quando era all'opposizione se ne è fregato e ha fatto il botto. Personalmente, non voterò mai più il M5S (a meno che non faranno qualcosa di clamoroso all'opposizione), ma non ho problemi a dire che all'opposizione, quindi fino al 2018, è il partito che si è comportato meglio negli ultimi 20 anni.

La gente vuole gli slogan, la rabbia, le mancette. La Meloni molti la vedono come una piazzaiola, perchè urla, io invece vedo proprio l'estremo opposto: ha una dialettica chic e poco populista per l'elettorato e si ferma per lo più a parlare di temi di cui alla gente poco frega come le ideologie, "patriottismo", "sono Giorgia, sono Cristiana" ecc. A tratti mi ricorda proprio Bersani in alcuni discorsi che fa. Vuole portare la destra ad avere lo stile chic del PD, ma a livello elettorale paga pochissimo questo atteggiamento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma secondo me ha fatto bene la Meloni ad andarci con i piedi di piombo.
> 
> Già non avendo fatto praticamente niente gliene dicono di tutti i colori, basta aprire una qualsiasi pagina politica o un social per trovare roba raccapricciante. Basta che organizzi un caffè al bar e tutti vedono saluti romani e sedi CISL devastate, con pericolo di deportazione e camere a gas per gli amanti della democrazia.
> 
> ...



Sarà, ma la Meloni in prima persona alla fine non rischiava niente, nel peggiore dei casi continuava a farsi la sua vita normale, le conoscenze le ha e un posto da qualche migliaio di euro al mese l'avrebbe trovato sempre. Senza contare che la sua pensione da parlamentare l'ha già acquisita. Quindi il non averci manco provato sapendo di non rischiare veramente nulla a livello personale mi fa ancora più schifo.
Con un po' più di coraggio e voglia poteva ambire ad un 40%, c'è arrivato Renzi al 40% con 80 euro, figuriamoci cosa poteva ottenere un'opposizione vera adesso.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma secondo me ha fatto bene la Meloni ad andarci con i piedi di piombo.
> 
> Già non avendo fatto praticamente niente gliene dicono di tutti i colori, basta aprire una qualsiasi pagina politica o un social per trovare roba raccapricciante. Basta che organizzi un caffè al bar e tutti vedono saluti romani e sedi CISL devastate, con pericolo di deportazione e camere a gas per gli amanti della democrazia.
> 
> ...


Ripeto, se ragionate in questo modo, non ricordate gli accanimenti mediatici che aveva Grillo, a volte perfino peggiori di quelli verso la Meloni visto che veniva tacciato di scie chimiche, terrapiattismo e no vaxxismo (in un'epoca dove c'era un parere unanime sull'affidabilità dei vaccini e non come oggi, in epoca covid dove per la prima volta i no vax vengono invitati frequentemente in tv, in tutti i talk, Fazio a parte). E nonostante ciò, ha preso il 30%.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che merito di Conte è Salvini che è un vero scemo, onestamente godrei come un maiale a vedere la lega superata pure dal m5s. E' la giusta punizione per aver prima fatto cadere il governo Conte 1 per *meri interessi personali*, nonostante avesse mano libera totale in quell'esecutivo, e poi altra mazzata per aver sostenuto il governo Draghi fino a ieri. Tutte le sceneggiate di finta opposizione sul green pass sono state vergognose.


Più che altro interessi dei governatori nordisti del suo partito. Salvini inviò l'sms a Di Maio dicendogli: "Mi dispiace ma i MIEI non vogliono più governare con te". Ah, per par condicio, stendiamo un velo pietoso anche sul bibitaro.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma la Meloni in prima persona alla fine non rischiava niente, nel peggiore dei casi continuava a farsi la sua vita normale, le conoscenze le ha e un posto da qualche migliaio di euro al mese l'avrebbe trovato sempre. Senza contare che la sua pensione da parlamentare l'ha già acquisita. Quindi il non averci manco provato sapendo di non rischiare veramente nulla a livello personale mi fa ancora più schifo.
> Con un po' più di coraggio e voglia poteva ambire ad un 40%, c'è arrivato Renzi al 40% con 80 euro, figuriamoci cosa poteva ottenere un'opposizione vera adesso.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se ragionate in questo modo, non ricordate gli accanimenti mediatici che aveva Grillo, a volte perfino peggiori di quelli verso la Meloni visto che veniva tacciato di scie chimiche, terrapiattismo e no vaxxismo (in un'epoca dove c'era un parere unanime sull'affidabilità dei vaccini e non come oggi, in epoca covid dove per la prima volta i no vax vengono invitati frequentemente in tv, in tutti i talk, Fazio a parte). E nonostante ciò, ha preso il 30%.



Amici, non lo so, son punti di vista. Pure a me sarebbe piaciuto un atteggiamento più aggressivo.

Ma un conto è fare la cosa giusta, un conto è fare la cosa opportuna.

Secondo me non viene tenuto conto dell'immaginario collettivo e dello status. Il movimento 5S partiva da zero, con una base di malcontento populista trasversale, con l'unico intento di andare contro il sistema, senza ideologie pregresse, semplicemente aprendo il parlamento come una scatoletta di tonno.

FDI sappiamo benissimo quali sono le sue radici.

Inutile girarci intorno, sono ex-fascisti, e l'intero universo CSX ci campa su questa cosa, il 75% (se non più) dell'elettorato va dietro alle latrate sul ritorno al fascismo, razzismo e altre menghiate della preistoria. E' un'etichetta che non si scrolleranno mai di dosso.

L'itagliano ha una memoria cortissima, ma purtroppo certe ideologie sono ben piantate fin dalla nascita e non le scardini nemmeno a cannonate nel cervello.

Già di default abbiamo quella invasata della Segre che a causa del mestruo chiede roba tipo il cambio di logo, cosa assurda per cui il paese dovrebbe essere moralmente commissariato. Il M5S sarà stato anche accusato pesantemente, ma era una cosa che tutti sapevano non reggere. Con FDI il discorso è diverso. E comunque secondo me non è paragonabile alla continua propaganda che deve subire.

Per il discorso pandemia tutti i no-vax erano automaticamente fascisti di destra, non erano pentastellati.

E con questo mica li glorifico, eh. Vorrei fosse ben chiaro, sto ragionando di pura strategia di condotta.

E' quindi secondo me giusto, almeno dall'esterno, un atteggiamento cauto che ha tenuto negli anni, puntando sulla moderazione e un briciolo di coerenza.

Poi le profonde motivazioni possono essere differenti, l'atteggiamento può non pagare, certo, e potreste avere ragione voi, chi lo sa.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2022)




----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Settembre 2022)

Intenzioni di voto?
Destra.
Entro da destra apro con la destra scrivo a destra mi appoggio a destra imbucherò con la destra saluto a destra

Non importa come cosa perchè ma destra, dall'altra parte sono uno più ridicolo dell altro ( Letta e le sue battaglie gender fluid eco sticazz, Di Maio che lo dico a fare, Conte si è dimostrato l'ennesimo ammaliato dalla poltrona, ecc ecc )


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

avete dimenticato Toti, Lupi e "i moderati" ?

*ecco come oggi ritorna alla carica il governatore della Liguria, anche lui si iscrive a Tik Tok

"Voglio sperare che non si arrivi al 25 settembre senza sapere come comincerà la campagna vaccinale. 
Chi è ancora ministro ha questa responsabilità"*




> *
> 
> *


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Hillary Clinton sbarca a Venezia, ormai come Sanremo lo scopo principale degli eventi di musica e cinema passa in secondo piano
si parla di tutt'altro con gli ospiti...

il falco USA ci dice che non dovremmo avere ingerenze esterne...invidio il giornalista che è rimasto serio...
l'atlantista Molinari riporta da fido scudiero



>


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Hillary Clinton sbarca a Venezia, ormai come Sanremo lo scopo principale degli eventi di musica e cinema passa in secondo piano
> si parla di tutt'altro con gli ospiti...
> 
> il falco USA ci dice che non dovremmo avere ingerenze esterne...invidio il giornalista che è rimasto serio...
> l'atlantista Molinari riporta da fido scudiero


ovviamente quelle dei democratici occidentali non rientrano nella categoria ingerenze


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Ma avete visto l'ennesima figura di  di Giggino o bibitaro ? 

Questo inutile poltronaro pensava di sbarcare su TikTok , fare gli stessi numeri di Berlusconi (3 milioni di visualizzazioni in 24 ore e 200.000 mi piace) e ottenere una grandissima visibilità tra i più giovani, invece imbècille come è, non ha tenuto conto dell'algoritmo di TikTok e il suo video ha realizzato la bellezza di sole 700 visualizzazioni 

Asino patentato


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ovviamente quelle dei democratici occidentali non rientrano nella categoria ingerenze


quando ho visto il video dal drone pensavo fosse Romina Power per come si è presentata...



>



accanto il damerino Franceschini, per un po' si riposa dal suo eterno ministero con qualsiasi governo


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando ho visto il video dal drone pensavo fosse Romina Power per come si è presentata...
> 
> 
> 
> accanto il damerino Franceschini, per un po' si riposa dal suo eterno ministero con qualsiasi governo


E' uno spettro? E' qui per presentare la nuova serie de Il Signore Degli Anelli o il prequel del Trono Di Spade, dev'essere una strega


----------



## sunburn (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amici, non lo so, son punti di vista. Pure a me sarebbe piaciuto un atteggiamento più aggressivo.
> 
> Ma un conto è fare la cosa giusta, un conto è fare la cosa opportuna.
> 
> ...


Più che altro, da che mondo è mondo, chi è in vantaggio più sta zitto e meglio è…
Fratelli d’Italia sarà sicuramente il primo partito per rappresentanza parlamentare per lo stesso motivo per cui i cinque stelle fecero il boom: “vabbè, li abbiamo votati tutti, proviamo questi”.
Avevo zero dubbi che avrebbero toppato quelli, così come ho zero dubbi che topperanno questi. Ma, d’altro canto, se non si vuole fare quella per me è l’unica scelta sensata(astensione), ci sta che in molti vogliano dare una chance a qualcuno che percepiscono come “nuovo”, anche se tale non è.


----------



## sunburn (2 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, il PD è troppo diviso e Letta si sta affossando da solo. Se prende il 20% è un miracolo.


Nella sua peggiore performance il pd ha preso 6 milioni di voti. Secondo me prenderà anche qualcosa in più perché non c’è più Renzi, diversi ex elettori che hanno votato 5 stelle torneranno e c’è “il pericolo fascismo”. 
Tra i 6,5 e i 7 milioni di voti, con un’affluenza al 60%, significherebbero tra il 21% e il 23%. Mi sembra possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2022)

Il Cinque Stelle che arriva al 13,5% dopo questi cinque anni per me è semplicemente la fine di ogni speranza nell'umanità.

Vinca chi vuole a questo punto, tanto l'estinzione di questo paese è inevitabile.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Cinque Stelle che arriva al 13,5% dopo questi cinque anni per me è semplicemente la fine di ogni speranza nell'umanità.
> 
> Vinca chi vuole a questo punto, tanto l'estinzione di questo paese è inevitabile.


Saranno quelli che prendono il RdC che magari non dovrebbero prendere ma per "errori tecnici" prendono.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Cinque Stelle che arriva al 13,5% dopo questi cinque anni per me è semplicemente la fine di ogni speranza nell'umanità.
> 
> Vinca chi vuole a questo punto, tanto l'estinzione di questo paese è inevitabile.


Non è così inspiegabile, sempre se i sondaggi sono veri. Semplicemente hanno mantenuto il loro cavallo di battaglia, il reddito dei fannulloni, che gli ha permesso di fare il record cinque anni fa. E, probabilmente, il fatto che abbiano provocato la caduta del governo anche per quella ragione lì, li ha ancora più rafforzati.

Io mi stupisco di più per i voti a Calenda. Poi ci sono quelli che votano il partito di Speranza, che secondo me meritano sul serio di essere studiati da uno bravo.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2022)

Ora una domanda, forse una provocazione, qualcuno come me ogni tanto si ferma e pensa che se avesse una macchina del tempo andrebbe nel lontano 1859 e convincere Cavour e Garibaldi a non tentare di riunificare l'Italia?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Cinque Stelle che arriva al 13,5% dopo questi cinque anni per me è semplicemente la fine di ogni speranza nell'umanità.
> 
> Vinca chi vuole a questo punto, tanto l'estinzione di questo paese è inevitabile.



Non è affatto improbabile che il M5S raggiunga, purtroppo, tale percentuale perché, secondo me, sicuramente i percettori di RDC (e loro familiari) si recheranno in massa a votare.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Cinque Stelle che arriva al 13,5% dopo questi cinque anni per me è semplicemente la fine di ogni speranza nell'umanità.
> 
> Vinca chi vuole a questo punto, tanto l'estinzione di questo paese è inevitabile.


a questo punto erano Di Maio e sodali il punto di debolezza...da solo Conte sta tenendo forte
gli altri stanno per fare la fine di Alfano...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Più che altro, da che mondo è mondo, chi è in vantaggio più sta zitto e meglio è…
> Fratelli d’Italia sarà sicuramente il primo partito per rappresentanza parlamentare per lo stesso motivo per cui i cinque stelle fecero il boom: “vabbè, li abbiamo votati tutti, proviamo questi”.
> Avevo zero dubbi che avrebbero toppato quelli, così come ho zero dubbi che topperanno questi. Ma, d’altro canto, se non si vuole fare quella per me è l’unica scelta sensata(astensione), ci sta che in molti vogliano dare una chance a qualcuno che percepiscono come “nuovo”, anche se tale non è.



Ma guarda, io sono possibilista. Capisco benissimo quello che vogliono dire @fabri47 e @Stanis La Rochelle, e sono perfino d'accordo per certe cose.

Semplicemente avrei fatto come la Melona, tutto qui. Sapendo che la propaganda ti può stroncare al primo fiato che emetti, allora ci vai piano, costruendo giorno per giorno un elettorato che ti segue, anche a costo di essere parzialmente impopolare per certe scelte che dovevano essere più decise. Diciamo che la competizione è sui cittadini indecisi (e quindi difficilmente convincibili), piuttosto che su quelli che già "pendono" dalla tua parte, credo sia un serbatoio molto più sostanzioso da aggredire.

Voglio dire, anche rimanendo abbastanza passiva su certi argomenti, mi sembra che venga attaccata oltremodo. Andate a vedere cosa dicono i quotidiani di lei e di FDI anche oggi. Sono arci-, stra-, iper-sicuro, che se avesse cominciato, ad esempio, ad andare fuori dalle righe per la questione pandemia, ne avremmo viste di tutti i colori, altro che semplici allusioni. Come dicevo, i no-vax sono per default dei fascistihhh di destra, eh.

La Melona e FDI si sono comportati così per queste ragioni di moderazione, piuttosto che per la solita inettitudine e collusione del sistema partitico itagliano?

Boh. Forse lo scopriremo a breve.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Cinque Stelle che arriva al 13,5% dopo questi cinque anni per me è semplicemente la fine di ogni speranza nell'umanità.
> 
> Vinca chi vuole a questo punto, tanto l'estinzione di questo paese è inevitabile.



Ma qui si dura veramente una fatica kane a trovare l'apice del degrado.

Perché, quelli che votano il Berlusca? Ma robe da pazzi. Ancora oggi si può votare per il cyborg?

E Renzie? Uno che si doveva ritirare dalla politica anni e anni fa, e ora dice agli altri di ritirarsi? Quello che prende ordini da Verdini, e sta con Calenda?

Non c'è un peggiore. Significherebbe che altri sono migliori.


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Settembre 2022)

se ci fosse stato 3v avrei votato loro senza pensarci 2 volte.
ora mi tocca fare l'italiano medio e votare il meno peggio, quindi voterò Vita.
il restante panorama è indifferente, tanto prendono ordini da altri, non mi cambia nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è affatto improbabile che il M5S raggiunga, purtroppo, tale percentuale perché, secondo me, sicuramente i percettori di RDC (e loro familiari) si recheranno in massa a votare.



Ci sono pure quelli della pensione di cittadinanza che non credo siano pochi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sono pure quelli della pensione di cittadinanza che non credo siano pochi.



Con relativi familiari ovviamente.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se ci fosse stato 3v avrei votato loro senza pensarci 2 volte.
> ora mi tocca fare l'italiano medio e votare il meno peggio, quindi voterò Vita.
> il restante panorama è indifferente, tanto prendono ordini da altri, non mi cambia nulla.


3v non sta dentro Vita?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Meloni: Togliere il reddito di cittadinanza e dare soldi alle aziende.​


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni: Togliere il reddito di cittadinanza e dare soldi alle aziende.​



Così se le inculano le aziende i soldi e siamo punto e capo. Il bonus 110% non sono soldi alle aziende? 

Sti slogan del menga non li sopporto più.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Così se le inculano le aziende i soldi e siamo punto e capo. Il bonus 110% non sono soldi alle aziende?
> 
> Sti slogan del menga non li sopporto più.



La Meloni, legittimamente, cerca di accreditarsi presso gli industriali ma nel frattempo sta facendo un favore enorme al M5S.


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meloni: Togliere il reddito di cittadinanza e dare soldi alle aziende.​


Io l'ho sentita spesso parlare e ha sempre detto di dare si i soldi alle aziende ma a quelle aziende che assumono nuovi dipendenti ad esempio. Scritto così sembra che voglia togliere il rdc ha chi ce l'ha e regalarlo agli imprenditori e invece non intende questo. Bisognerebbe scrivere le dichiarazioni al completo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho sentita spesso parlare e ha sempre detto di dare si i soldi alle aziende ma a quelle aziende che assumono nuovi dipendenti ad esempio. Scritto così sembra che voglia togliere il rdc ha chi ce l'ha e regalarlo agli imprenditori e invece non intende questo. Bisognerebbe scrivere le dichiarazioni al completo



Sul fatto di dare soldi alle aziende per favorire le assunzioni magari sono tutti d’accordo, Lei propone di cancellare il RDC per farlo e, per me, è questa la differenza da porre in risalto.


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul fatto di dare soldi alle aziende per favorire le assunzioni magari sono tutti d’accordo, Lei propone di cancellare il RDC e, per me, è questa la differenza da porre in risalto.


Lei dice di cancellarlo perchè non è giusto che chi ha 20 anni prenda 780 euro mentre un invalido ne prende 280 e un pensionato 500. Ha detto di darlo solo a queste 2 categorie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma qui si dura veramente una fatica kane a trovare l'apice del degrado.
> 
> Perché, quelli che votano il Berlusca? Ma robe da pazzi. Ancora oggi si può votare per il cyborg?
> 
> ...



Eh lo so caro Gabri, ma come si dice sbagliare è umano, perserverare è diabolico.
Capisco il 20% piddini, perché lì entra in gioco l'ideologia culturale radicata. I berluscones sono un 6% di anziani ancora innamorati del suo mito.
Ma i cinque stelle, perdio... elettorato giovane...

Per quel che mi riguarda il cinque stelle è il fondo assoluto del degrado (con o senza Di Maio cambia poco, per me Conte è pure peggio), ma la mia classifica personale di degrado non conta nulla, è irrilevante.
Quello che non riesco a concepire è come si possa votare ancora questa setta di incompetenti dopo cinque anni al governo di figuracce ignobili, personaggi impresentabili, atti di trasformismo indecorosi, un premier che gioca a fare l'influencer manipolato da un eunuco del GF, uno squilibrato killer genovese che ama la Cina, Rousseau e altre truffe online.
Non c'è il beneficio del dubbio. Hanno dimostrato ampiamente chi sono.

Non concepisco quelle percentuali, ma non voglio offendere nel personale chi li rivota, forse ci sono ragioni che non posso comprendere. Il RDC non è una ragione che personalmente comprendo, perché non coincide neanche lontanamente con il mio concetto di dignità. Ma sarà perché non vivo certe situazioni particolari, ho una vita tranquilla.

Va beh dai, sai che facciamo? Se vincono ancora ci adegueremo anche noi raddrizzando per bene qualche grillina sui banchi a rotelle.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Lei dice di cancellarlo perchè non è giusto che chi ha 20 anni prenda 780 euro mentre un invalido ne prende 280 e un pensionato 500. Ha detto di darlo solo a queste 2 categorie



Il RDC, per me, in linea di principio non è sbagliato ma senza centri per l’impiego efficienti e gli opportuni controlli preventivi e/o successivi è divenuto uno strumento fallimentare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2022)

*Attivista LGBTQUWHHS sale sul palco della Meloni interrompendo il suo comizio.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Attivista LGBTQUWHHS sale sul palco della Meloni interrompendo il suo comizio.*



Se il siparietto non era preparato, l'ha liquidato con grande stile...

Io non sarei stato così gentile


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il RDC, per me, in linea di principio non è sbagliato ma senza centri per l’impiego efficienti e gli opportuni controlli preventivi e/o successivi è divenuto uno strumento fallimentare.


Anche per me non è proprio sbagliato. Se lo danno a chi è disoccupato e dopo massimo 3-4 mesi gli trovano un lavoro sarebbe perfetto però se il lavoro viene rifiutato anche solo una volta non lo prendi più. Senza contare tutte le truffe che abbiamo sentito in questi anni e chissà quanti lo prendono e vanno a lavorare in nero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Attivista LGBTQUWHHS sale sul palco della Meloni interrompendo il suo comizio.*



Beh, la melona ha gestito bene la situazione.
Altri politici si sarebbero fermati in attesa dei buttafuori


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh lo so caro Gabri, ma come si dice sbagliare è umano, perserverare è diabolico.
> Capisco il 20% piddini, perché lì entra in gioco l'ideologia culturale radicata. I berluscones sono un 6% di anziani ancora innamorati del suo mito.
> Ma i cinque stelle, perdio... elettorato giovane...
> 
> ...



Sì, certo, ti quotavo solo per venirti dietro nel discorso.

I 5S effettivamente manco li considero, per me stanno al solito livello delle sardine.

Ok per il raddrizzamento delle squilibrate grilline, ma temo che il miglior impiego dei banchi a rotelle sarà quello di bruciarli per riscaldarci quest'inverno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Lei dice di cancellarlo perchè non è giusto che chi ha 20 anni prenda 780 euro mentre un invalido ne prende 280 e un pensionato 500. Ha detto di darlo solo a queste 2 categorie



Sta cosa dei 20enni è una balla che viene continuamente tirata in ballo dai vari Briatore e company. Chi ha 20 anni alla fine sta coi genitori e stando nel nucleo famigliare è impossibile prendere soldi , a meno di truffe o mosse strane ovviamente. La cifra media erogata poi è sui 500 euro. Chi prende 700 euro è un estremo e sono sicuro siano quasi tutti zingari e affini quelli che prendono certe cifre.

Le pensioni di invalidità comunque le avevano aumentate, conosco una persona che da 280 è passata a 600 euro di pensione di invalidità quest'anno. Tra l'altro non mi pare granché invalido, ma lasciamo stare che è meglio.

Si parla sempre delle truffe sul reddito, ma sulle pensioni di invalidità in Italia c'è altro schifo palese sotto. Il problema sono sempre i controlli e il personale compiacente.


----------



## Andris (2 Settembre 2022)

@Toby rosso nero

Conte durante i lockdown ha creato molti suoi fan, è evidente
ovviamente tanti lo impallinerebbero, ma tra quelli che non hanno subito conseguenze personali gravi è diverso
e la fase del pd zingarettiano dove ha perso elezioni e renziani pur di stare con Conte non passa inosservato negli elettori di centro-sinistra
infine questa postuma sterzata sinistra attira certi elettori che non riescono a votare pd neanche turandosi il naso.
dire salario minimo fondamentale quando il pd in decenni di governo non ha mai lontanamente voluto farlo...

unica cosa che gli concedo è la coerenza sul no al terzo mandato, quella è fondamentale per non avere i politici di professione.
altro che Di Maio che diceva "agli italiani non interessa" solo per giustificare goffamente il suo terzo mandato, peggio della sua amichetta Raggi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dei 20enni è una balla che viene continuamente tirata in ballo dai vari Briatore e company. *Chi ha 20 anni alla fine sta coi genitori e stando nel nucleo famigliare è impossibile prendere soldi *, a meno di truffe o mosse strane ovviamente. La cifra media erogata poi è sui 500 euro. Chi prende 700 euro è un estremo e sono sicuro siano quasi tutti zingari e affini quelli che prendono certe cifre.
> 
> Le pensioni di invalidità comunque le avevano aumentate, conosco una persona che da 280 è passata a 600 euro di pensione di invalidità quest'anno. Tra l'altro non mi pare granché invalido, ma lasciamo stare che è meglio.
> 
> Si parla sempre delle truffe sul reddito, ma sulle pensioni di invalidità in Italia c'è altro schifo palese sotto. Il problema sono sempre i controlli e il personale compiacente.



Meglio non aprire una parentesi....meglio di no


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Attivista LGBTQUWHHS sale sul palco della Meloni interrompendo il suo comizio.*



Chissà che sarebbe successo se un'attivista di destra avesse interrotto Letta.

Domattina ci alzavamo con l'esercito nelle strade per scongiurare il colpo di stato fascistahhh.


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chissà che sarebbe successo se un'attivista di destra avesse interrotto Letta.
> 
> Domattina ci alzavamo con l'esercito nelle strade per scongiurare il colpo di stato fascistahhh.


E a guidare l'esercito ci sarebbero stati i ferragnez


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Meglio non aprire una parentesi....meglio di no



Infatti ho specificato 

"a meno di truffe o mosse strane ovviamente."


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Attivista LGBTQUWHHS sale sul palco della Meloni interrompendo il suo comizio.*



PS

Vogliamo scommettere che quegli idioti del PD, come successo con le dichiarazioni multilingue, organizzeranno una pappagallata fake per non essere da meno?


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> PS
> 
> Vogliamo scommettere che quegli idioti del PD, come successo con le dichiarazioni multilingue, organizzeranno una pappagallata fake per non essere da meno?


 é vero ahahahahah non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Attivista LGBTQUWHHS sale sul palco della Meloni interrompendo il suo comizio.*


Piaccia o meno, liquidato da Giorgia con classe IMMENSA.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certo che se Conte supera Salvini, verrà confermato capo a vita del M5S. Sarà la nostra prima previsione sbagliata, visto che si diceva qui che i grillini sarebbero stati superati pure da Italia Viva.
> 
> Salvini citando Macron si è buttato ancora di più dentro la fossa.
> 
> Comunque, voi non ci credete, ma dopo Conte il primo a godere di un botto grillino che supera la Lega sarà...Giorgia Meloni  .


FDI è esattamente opposto del 5S, basta ahah


----------



## GP7 (3 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Così se le inculano le aziende i soldi e siamo punto e capo. Il bonus 110% non sono soldi alle aziende?
> 
> Sti slogan del menga non li sopporto più.


Alle stesse aziende che si ritrovano piene di crediti fiscali incedibili (grazie a Draghi) e pertanto sul lastrico?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

Premettendo che sono tutti e due personaggi imbarazzanti, però non riesco a mettere Conte allo stesso livello di Di Maio. Conte, nonostante sia un inetto in politica, si creò già amicizie importanti come Trump (che lo ha elogiato più e più volte nei suoi comizi) e nel suo primo G20 facemmo una bella figura. Poi, anche nella crisi del governo Draghi si è giocato un ruolo importante, andando direttamente contro il premier mentre gli altri leader per non andare contro il banchiere tutti "ueee è colpa del m5s, non del dio Draghi a cui siamo sempre devoti". Poi, per carità, anch'io penso che Draghi se ne sarebbe andato comunque, ma lì Conte ha recitato bene la parte ed ha fatto una cosa che nessun leader ha avuto il coraggio da fare, figuriamoci Di Maio. Un unicum che a livello elettorale peserà.

Di Maio ha sempre e solo fatto figuracce, senza guadagnarci nulla in termini di seguito. 

Questo senza nulla togliere delle sceneggiate tra Conte e Casalino durante la pandemia, oggettivamente imbarazzanti, però alla fine hanno portato l'avvocato ad avere più follower, complice anche la stampa pro-piddina che gli leccava il deretano salvo poi rinnegarlo quasi quando è caduto. Di Maio nelle figure di emme, tipo la giravolta su Mattarella, e cambi di idee e di casacca ha solo perso consensi, consensi monstri del M5S che lui non ha contribuito a far guadagnare ma solo a far perdere.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2022)

Salvini: Abolire tetto all’uso del contante, non serve per abbattere l’evasione fiscale.​


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Abolire tetto all’uso del contante, non serve per abbattere l’evasione fiscale.​


Io abolirei il contante. Cosa che, peraltro, di fatto per me ho già fatto da anni, dato che pago col bancomat anche il caffè.


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Meglio non aprire una parentesi....meglio di no


Il problema è sempre lo stesso. Se non si fa nulla per evasione e lavoro nero, qualunque strumento di supporto a persone o aziende diventa inutile e dannoso.
Mi piacerebbe, ad esempio, facessero controlli per tutti quelli che beneficiano di case popolari o delle borse di studio. Ci sarebbe da ridere(per non piangere).


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io abolirei il contante. Cosa che, peraltro, di fatto per me ho già fatto da anni, dato che pago col bancomat anche il caffè.



Io abolirei il denaro. I soldi non rendono l'effettivo valore di una cosa. Basta vedere il prezzo della benzina da noi e negli USA.

Ovviamente è una utopia.

Scambio di servizi e beni. Contabilità un po' difficoltosa, lo ammetto, il denaro è una utile astrazione simbolica. Ma non esisterebbero banche, istituti di rating, strozzini e speculazioni, in primis. La corruzione e i furti sarebbero limitatissimi. Non esisterebbe un "pagherò".


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certo che se Conte supera Salvini, verrà confermato capo a vita del M5S. Sarà la nostra prima previsione sbagliata, visto che si diceva qui che i grillini sarebbero stati superati pure da Italia Viva.
> 
> Salvini citando Macron si è buttato ancora di più dentro la fossa.
> 
> Comunque, voi non ci credete, ma dopo Conte il primo a godere di un botto grillino che supera la Lega sarà...Giorgia Meloni  .


Io sono convinto che i sondaggi lasciano il tempo che trovano....oggi dire a chi ti intervista che voti ms5 o PD fa cool mentre se dici che voti lega o fdi rischi di essere tacciato di fascismo. Poi quando invece si è da soli all'interno della cabina elettorale li escono voti diversi. Non mi stupirei di fdi al 27% lega al 15/16% PD 18/19% ms5 10/11%


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io abolirei il denaro. I soldi non rendono l'effettivo valore di una cosa. Basta vedere il prezzo della benzina da noi e negli USA.
> 
> Ovviamente è una utopia.
> 
> Scambio di servizi e beni. Contabilità un po' difficoltosa, lo ammetto, il denaro è una utile astrazione simbolica. Ma non esisterebbero banche, istituti di rating, strozzini e speculazioni, in primis. La corruzione e i furti sarebbero limitatissimi. Non esisterebbe un "pagherò".


Beh sì. Un buon 90%, e sto basso, delle schifezze che l’Umanità compie sono direttamente o indirettamente legate al denaro. D’altro canto, non riesco neanche lontanamente a immaginare una possibile alternativa.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

Ecco posso votarlo miglior cameriere 2022


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ecco posso votarlo miglior cameriere 2022



Ne avesse azzeccata una di pizza, eh. Se fa come in politica, tutte le ordinazioni sbagliate.

Ma tant'è, una vale l'altra, viva l'inclusività.


----------



## davidsdave80 (3 Settembre 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Piaccia o meno, liquidato da Giorgia con classe IMMENSA.


mai votato centrodestra, ma questa donna ha gestito la situazione alla grande e con grande rispetto del ragazzo. Bravissima e grande carisma.. mi sembra una delle poche con un minimo di coerenza..


----------



## __king george__ (3 Settembre 2022)

ho appena visto l'ultimo video di silvio sulle carceri (trovate sul tubo dura 5 minuti scarsi a chi interessa)

mi trovo praticamente d'accordo con tutto..tranne che sul punto 2 delle soluzioni in cui elenca come reati gravi da finire in carcere omicidio stupro e terrorismo..presumo ne abbia citati alcuni come esempio perchè per quanto mi riguarda i reati gravi sono praticamente tutti quelli diretti contro la persona come rapina scippo ma anche furto ecc

al di la dell'argomento in se mi trovo spesso d'accordo con i leader di centrodestra però mi chiedo: ma sono davvero cosi razionali,moderati,di buon senso ecc o è propaganda pura? se è propaganda sono diventati piu bravi del passato a mio avviso...ma voglio illudermi che siano reali

(per qualcuno invece probabilmente saranno troppo poco di destra e troppo "centristi"..ma quello è ovviamente soggettivo)

nei prossimi giorni invece mi dedicherò ad ascoltare un pò la sinistra..per ora mi sono dedicato piu alla destra


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho appena visto l'ultimo video di silvio sulle carceri (trovate sul tubo dura 5 minuti scarsi a chi interessa)
> 
> mi trovo praticamente d'accordo con tutto..tranne che sul punto 2 delle soluzioni in cui elenca come reati gravi da finire in carcere omicidio stupro e terrorismo..presumo ne abbia citati alcuni come esempio perchè per quanto mi riguarda i reati gravi sono praticamente tutti quelli diretti contro la persona come rapina scippo ma anche furto ecc
> 
> ...



Spiega da dove deduci che prima la destra era irrazionale. Io vedo molto più cambiamento nella sinistra, che prima difendeva i lavoratori ed adesso difende i conglomerati. Solito discorso per il buon senso.

O forse vai per sentito dire?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho appena visto l'ultimo video di silvio sulle carceri (trovate sul tubo dura 5 minuti scarsi a chi interessa)
> 
> mi trovo praticamente d'accordo con tutto..tranne che sul punto 2 delle soluzioni in cui elenca come reati gravi da finire in carcere omicidio stupro e terrorismo..presumo ne abbia citati alcuni come esempio perchè per quanto mi riguarda i reati gravi sono praticamente tutti quelli diretti contro la persona come rapina scippo ma anche furto ecc
> 
> ...


buon divertimento, pure nel pdf del programma è un continuo '' fassismo, pericolo fassista''


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amici, non lo so, son punti di vista. Pure a me sarebbe piaciuto un atteggiamento più aggressivo.
> 
> Ma un conto è fare la cosa giusta, un conto è fare la cosa opportuna.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati, Gabri.
Questi neanche sono ex-fascisti. Lo dissi già da tempo: il Movimento Sociale tutto era fuorché fascista. Solo quelli che facevano capo a Pino Rauti e Giorgio Pisanò, ed erano una minoranza, lo erano davvero.
La Meloni, così come il resto del suo partito, è di scuola Almirante e Fini. Sono conservatori di Destra e basta. Sono più anti-fascisti di quel sinistrato radical-chic globalista di Letta e del suo Partito.

Il motivo per il quale FdI non si espone è proprio perché è nella sua natura, amico mio.
Loro sono gli eredi della AN di quel pagliaccio di Fini. Gente che è parte del Sistema e recita il copione della finta opposizione.
La Meloni faceva parte del PdL che sostenne il governo Monti e quel crimine della Legge Fornero, non dimentichiamocelo. In quel governo fu la Lega, altri opportunisti schifosi da due soldi, a giocare a stare all'opposizione.
Come vedi, questa gente si alterna. Fanno finta di opporsi al Sistema, ma in realtà la loro è solo un'opposizione pilotata.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, Gabri.
> Questi neanche sono ex-fascisti. Lo dissi già da tempo: il Movimento Sociale tutto era fuorché fascista. Solo quelli che facevano capo a Pino Rauti e Giorgio Pisanò, ed erano una minoranza, lo erano davvero.
> La Meloni, così come il resto del suo partito, è di scuola Almirante e Fini. Sono conservatori di Destra e basta. Sono più anti-fascisti di quel sinistrato radical-chic globalista di Letta e del suo Partito.
> 
> ...



Sì, può essere come dici te.

E guarda, nemmeno io credo che siano ex-fascisti, ma assolutamente, stavo solo interpretando il pensiero comune, quello da bar.

E' evidente che uno dei loro compiti è servire come bersaglio virtuale per la sinistra, poi che partecipino attivamente a questo incarico è cosa che non riesco a stabilire con sufficiente certezza.

Non nego che anche a me a volte danno l'idea di essere parte del teatrino. Sarebbe normale in un pastrocchio come il nostro sistema partitico.


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, può essere come dici te.
> 
> E guarda, nemmeno io credo che siano ex-fascisti, ma assolutamente, stavo solo interpretando il pensiero comune, quello da bar.
> 
> ...


Ogni volta che vedo questi qui far finta di litigare mi ritornano i mente sempre Fernandel e Gino Cervi, in Peppone e Don Camillo.
Fanno solo finta di scannarsi, ma poi alla fine son compari.
Mangiano tutti dalla stessa tavola, gabri mio; e noi stiamo qui a scannarci e a sgolarci.


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che vedo questi qui far finta di litigare mi ritornano i mente sempre Fernandel e Gino Cervi, in Peppone e Don Camillo.
> Fanno solo finta di scannarsi, ma poi alla fine son compari.
> Mangiano tutti dalla stessa tavola, gabri mio; e noi stiamo qui a scannarci e a sgolarci.


Io invece quando guardo don Camillo mi sembra impossibile pensare che i ferragnez sono i comunisti di oggi


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che vedo questi qui far finta di litigare mi ritornano i mente sempre Fernandel e Gino Cervi, in Peppone e Don Camillo.
> Fanno solo finta di scannarsi, ma poi alla fine son compari.
> Mangiano tutti dalla stessa tavola, gabri mio; e noi stiamo qui a scannarci e a sgolarci.



E' verosimile. Ne sono cosciente, Sam.

Ed è una cosa che mi angoscia, perché vorrebbe dire ratificare la nostra totale distruzione come paese.

Non rimarrebbe nessuno di credibile e determinato da poter votare, per far svoltare 'sta fogna di paese.

Le forze minori purtroppo sono troppo piccole per acquistare momento e cambiare le cose in tempo utile.

Non c'è proprio più tempo.


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' verosimile. Ne sono cosciente, Sam.
> 
> Ed è una cosa che mi angoscia, perché vorrebbe dire ratificare la nostra totale distruzione come paese.
> 
> ...


Esatto, non c'è più tempo.
La realtà è che il Paese è già fallito, e i nostri vicini europei sono gli avvoltoi che stanno divorando i resti del cadavere.
Questi politici stanno solo intrattenendo il pubblico (i cittadini) per distoglierlo dal crollo, come l'orchestra che suonò durante gli ultimi attimi di vita dei passeggeri a bordo del Titanic.



Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Io invece quando guardo don Camillo mi sembra impossibile pensare che i ferragnez sono i comunisti di oggi


Sono in linea con i comunisti di ieri, se ci pensi.
Paolo Villaggio li aveva ben inquadrati con la scena della Corazzata Potemkin.
Già lì si intravedeva il messaggio di denuncia di Villaggio nei confronti della Sinistra Comunista, oramai borghese e radical chic; troppo impegnata a fare salotto riempendosi la bocca di discorsi sui massimi sistemi per farsi vedere intellettuale, e a deridere il proletariato, che il simbolo del loro partito, la falce e il martello, rappresentava.
Di fatto i Ferragnez sono il prodotto di quella Sinistra lì. Naturalmente il livello culturale è molto più basso, ma quello è più legato alla decadenza culturale della società odierna.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

*Meloni, al comizio di Cagliari dove ha avuto il battibecco con l'esponente LGBT, non ha escluso decisioni impopolari. Ha affermato: "Quando prenderemo misure impopolari spiegheremo perchè dobbiamo prenderle, nell'interesse della nazione".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni, al comizio di Cagliari dove ha avuto il battibecco con l'esponente LGBT, non ha escluso decisioni impopolari. Ha affermato: "Quando prenderemo misure impopolari spiegheremo perchè dobbiamo prenderle, nell'interesse della nazione".*


Uahahahahahh, già gettano la maschera nel comizio. E ha detto proprio così, non ha detto "se", ma ha detto "dovremo".

Fratelli d'Ucraina.


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahahh, già gettano la maschera nel comizio. E ha detto proprio così, non ha detto "se", ma ha detto "dovremo".
> 
> Fratelli d'Ucraina.


"_Nell'interesse della Nazione_" is the new "_Ce lo chiede l'Europa_".


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> "_Nell'interesse della Nazione_" is the new "_Ce lo chiede l'Europa_".


Maledetti! In ogni caso, questo devi fare se vuoi fare il primo ministro in Italia. La Meloni ha prenotato il posticino e, quindi, deve seguire le istruzioni. Basti vedere i nomi dei ministri che girano...


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

*Mediaset sbeffeggia la censura RAI draghiana e manda in prima serata la fiction sul generale Dalla Chiesa a 40 anni dalla morte*

@fabri47


----------



## __king george__ (3 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Spiega da dove deduci che prima la destra era irrazionale. Io vedo molto più cambiamento nella sinistra, che prima difendeva i lavoratori ed adesso difende i conglomerati. Solito discorso per il buon senso.
> 
> O forse vai per sentito dire?


lo deduco da tante cose dette da salvini in passato ad esempio..ma non solo

se andavo per sentito dire allora non avrei detto che ero d'accordo su varie cose...visto che per sentito dire non se ne sente appunto proprio un gran bene


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lo deduco da tante cose dette da salvini in passato ad esempio..ma non solo
> 
> se andavo per sentito dire allora non avrei detto che ero d'accordo su varie cose...visto che per sentito dire non se ne sente appunto proprio un gran bene



Salvini è un comune cialtrone, non è la definizione della destra.

La Lega non è destra.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni, al comizio di Cagliari dove ha avuto il battibecco con l'esponente LGBT, non ha escluso decisioni impopolari. Ha affermato: "Quando prenderemo misure impopolari spiegheremo perchè dobbiamo prenderle, nell'interesse della nazione".*


mmmmm...secondo voi a cosa allude?

no perchè non vorrei trovarmela a piangere in stile fornero mentre ci dissangua...vi ricordate?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2022)

*Tornano le Sardine. Previsto un raduno a Roma.
Si chiedono ius scholae e ius soli, riconoscimento identitario per persone trans, tasse e dazi ambientali, patrimoniale, tutela storica linguistica e culturale dei rom, manifesto sulla cannabis.*


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tornano le Sardine. Previsto un raduno a Roma.
> Si chiedono ius scholae e ius soli, riconoscimento identitario per persone trans, tasse e dazi ambientali, patrimoniale, tutela storica linguistica e culturale dei rom, manifesto sulla cannabis.*


Lifestyle-Linke.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tornano le Sardine. Previsto un raduno a Roma.
> Si chiedono ius scholae e ius soli, riconoscimento identitario per persone trans, tasse e dazi ambientali, patrimoniale, tutela storica linguistica e culturale dei rom, manifesto sulla cannabis.*


hanno risolto il problema della fame, nutrendosi di ideologie


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> tutela storica linguistica e culturale dei rom


----------



## Mika (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tornano le Sardine. Previsto un raduno a Roma.
> Si chiedono ius scholae e ius soli, riconoscimento identitario per persone trans, tasse e dazi ambientali, patrimoniale, tutela storica linguistica e culturale dei rom, manifesto sulla cannabis.*


Lavoro, economia e risolvere il problema energetica questi non li chiedono mai? L'importante è lo Ius Soli poi possiamo morire di fame e freddo, ma con la coscienza pulita 

Oltre al fatto che chiedono che i Rom possano fare quello che più gli aggrada nel nostro paese. Si vede che loro non sono mai stati aggrediti/derubati.


----------



## Sam (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tornano le Sardine. Previsto un raduno a Roma.
> Si chiedono ius scholae e ius soli, riconoscimento identitario per persone trans, tasse e dazi ambientali, patrimoniale, tutela storica linguistica e culturale dei rom, manifesto sulla cannabis.*


Il PD ha di nuovo sguinzagliato le sue formazioni militanti del Partito, vedo…


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Settembre 2022)

Sono un indovino.

Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che Mummiarella abbia indetto elezioni perché sa perfettamente quale crisi ci attende questo inverno, perché conosce i probabili esiti delle politiche e perché ha già in mente di mandare al patibolo quelli che saranno i suoi "vincitori" (il cdx). 

A gennaio/febbraio si sarà già instaurato l'ennesimo governo tecnico in salsa PD, con Draghi di nuovo al suo posto. 

Lo sanno tutti: consapevoli di essersi messi da parte solo temporaneamente. Nel frattempo si sputtanano fra loro in campagna elettorale, salvo poi accordarsi negli uffici.

Con quale spirito dovrei andare a votare?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sono un indovino.
> 
> Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che Mummiarella abbia indetto elezioni perché sa perfettamente quale crisi ci attende questo inverno, perché conosce i probabili esiti delle politiche e perché ha già in mente di mandare al patibolo quelli che saranno i suoi "vincitori" (il cdx).
> 
> ...


Sarà così. Oppure Meloni farà politiche piddine e rimane 5 anni. Nei comizi e nelle interviste la vedo di un'ambiguità che mi fa paura, personalmente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lavoro, economia e risolvere il problema energetica questi non li chiedono mai? L'importante è lo Ius Soli poi possiamo morire di fame e freddo, ma con la coscienza pulita
> 
> Oltre al fatto che chiedono che i Rom possano fare quello che più gli aggrada nel nostro paese. Si vede che loro non sono mai stati aggrediti/derubati.



Basti pensare al capellone leader delle sardine che si è subito accasato in qualche comune bolognese sotto il simbolo PD (proponendo anche come prima proposta la costruzione di uno stadio per il lancio del frisbee  )

L'importante che mangi lui, degli altri...chissene


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà così. Oppure Meloni farà politiche piddine e rimane 5 anni. Nei comizi e nelle interviste la vedo di un'ambiguità che mi fa paura, personalmente.


Sono tutti ambigui, o comunque incoerenti. 


E comunque io non mi sono vaccinato, quindi sono morto e si sa che i morti non votano, eccetto che negli USA.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

*Repubblica in pompa magna, quasi elogia la Meloni dicendo che "gela" Salvini in merito alle sanzioni. Il leader della Lega vuole la revisione delle sanzioni. Come ha citato il quotidiano diretto da Molinari, oggi la Meloni sarà a Cernobbio nel "salotto buono della finanza" per smentire Salvini e di non aver intenzione di togliere le sanzioni. "Non voglio alimentare le polemiche nel centrodestra. Le mie posizioni rimangono quelle di sempre. L'Italia non sarà l'anello debole dell'occidente" ha affermato la leader di FDI.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in pompa magna, quasi elogia la Meloni dicendo che "gela" Salvini in merito alle sanzioni. Il leader della Lega vuole la revisione delle sanzioni. Come ha citato il quotidiano diretto da Molinari, oggi la Meloni sarà a Cernobbio nel "salotto buono della finanza" per smentire Salvini e di non aver intenzione di togliere le sanzioni. "Non voglio alimentare le polemiche nel centrodestra. Le mie posizioni rimangono quelle di sempre. L'Italia non sarà l'anello debole dell'occidente" ha affermato la leader di FDI.*


Tutto vero, prima che vengo accusato di tifare PD. A me non frega nulla di nessuno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, prima che vengo accusato di tifare PD. A me non frega nulla di nessuno.



Nulla di strano, Salvini (e tanti altri politici) prima di parlare alla stampa guardano costantemente quali argomenti potrebbero interessare al cittadino medio e suscitare maggiori reazioni.

Proprio ieri sul giornaletto di travaglio è uscito un sondaggio sulle sanzioni alla Russia.
Beh, è emerso che il 51% dei votanti è CONTRARIO alle sanzioni.
Coincidenze ?


----------



## gabri65 (4 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in pompa magna, quasi elogia la Meloni dicendo che "gela" Salvini in merito alle sanzioni. Il leader della Lega vuole la revisione delle sanzioni. Come ha citato il quotidiano diretto da Molinari, oggi la Meloni sarà a Cernobbio nel "salotto buono della finanza" per smentire Salvini e di non aver intenzione di togliere le sanzioni. "Non voglio alimentare le polemiche nel centrodestra. Le mie posizioni rimangono quelle di sempre. L'Italia non sarà l'anello debole dell'occidente" ha affermato la leader di FDI.*



Questa è una cosa che non piace. A sua parziale discolpa il fatto che non può ribaltare tutto insieme, altrimenti arrivederci.

Se poi viene schifata solo per questo, e si continua a preferire il degrado di 30 anni PD (che farebbe uguale o peggio su questo argomento), allora, vabbè ...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in pompa magna, quasi elogia la Meloni dicendo che "gela" Salvini in merito alle sanzioni. Il leader della Lega vuole la revisione delle sanzioni. Come ha citato il quotidiano diretto da Molinari, oggi la Meloni sarà a Cernobbio nel "salotto buono della finanza" per smentire Salvini e di non aver intenzione di togliere le sanzioni. "Non voglio alimentare le polemiche nel centrodestra. Le mie posizioni rimangono quelle di sempre. L'Italia non sarà l'anello debole dell'occidente" ha affermato la leader di FDI.*


Grande Meloni!

Salvini non sa nemmeno cosa sia una sanzione.
Se gli dicessero che abbiamo sanzionato l'inchiostro russo domani si incatenerebbe davanti alla Bic

Lo dice solo per intercettare dei voti


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

*Cottarelli (PD) risponde a Renzi e Calenda: "Draghi non tornerà a fare il premier".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2022)

*Azzolina: "Il mio cuore batte da sempre a sinistra e in questa coalizione mi sento a casa, in piena condivisione di valori".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2022)

Scusate ma mi spiegate perchè ce l'avete con Meloni che (GIUSTAMENTE) dice che si dovranno prendere misure impopolari questo inverno?
Avete vissuto sulla terra da Febbraio in poi?
Sapete cosa succederà questo inverno si?


----------



## Swaitak (4 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica in pompa magna, quasi elogia la Meloni dicendo che "gela" Salvini in merito alle sanzioni. Il leader della Lega vuole la revisione delle sanzioni. Come ha citato il quotidiano diretto da Molinari, oggi la Meloni sarà a Cernobbio nel "salotto buono della finanza" per smentire Salvini e di non aver intenzione di togliere le sanzioni. "Non voglio alimentare le polemiche nel centrodestra. Le mie posizioni rimangono quelle di sempre. L'Italia non sarà l'anello debole dell'occidente" ha affermato la leader di FDI.*


solo un folle crederebbe che l'Italia possa togliere le sanzioni da sola.
L'unica cosa che potrebbe fare è mettere il dubbio al resto dei paesi Europei, ma così per passatempo.

Poi l'inculata sul gas ed altro ci sarebbe pure se vincesse il Papa buono.
Piuttosto devono proteggere le nostre riserve,dato che gira voce che vogliano fare riserve europee comuni con conseguente ciucciamento da Francia e Germania.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma mi spiegate perchè ce l'avete con Meloni che (GIUSTAMENTE) dice che si dovranno prendere misure impopolari questo inverno?
> Avete vissuto sulla terra da Febbraio in poi?
> Sapete cosa succederà questo inverno si?


Beh, se uno ascolta Salvini il mondo è un posto bellissimo dove tutto è facilissimo.

Non posso che apprezzare, e lo auspicavo, che Meloni appena iniziato a capire che sarebbe davvero toccato a lei, ha capito che è finito il tempo della facile opposizione, i temi son complessi e ogni azione ha una conseguenza, alla faccia della faciloneria


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

*Paragone dall'Annunziata rispondendo a Bechis: "Se supporterò un governo di centrodestra o centrosinistra? Assolutamente no, per tutto quello che ha passato gente come Stefano Puzzer".

Puzzer: "L'accordo era proprio questo, mai allearsi con chi ci ha portato a tutto questo in questi due anni".*


----------



## gabri65 (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Azzolina: "Il mio cuore batte Batto da sempre a sinistra (del viale, N.D.R.) e in questa coalizione mi sento a casa, in piena condivisione di valori".*



Fixed.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

*Di Maio a In Mezz'ora in più: "Non reputateci già sconfitti. Noi vogliamo evitare che la destra vinca e che Berlusconi diventi presidente del senato. Un voto a Conte è un voto alla destra".*


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma mi spiegate perchè ce l'avete con Meloni che (GIUSTAMENTE) dice che si dovranno prendere misure impopolari questo inverno?
> Avete vissuto sulla terra da Febbraio in poi?
> Sapete cosa succederà questo inverno si?


Perché nell'ideale dell'elettore di destra vince la Meloni e non faremo più parte del circo "aiutiamo lugrainaaa ". Invece non cambierà assolutamente niente da questo punto di vista, PURTROPPO...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Perché nell'ideale dell'elettore di destra vince la Meloni e non faremo più parte del circo "aiutiamo lugrainaaa ". Invece non cambierà assolutamente niente da questo punto di vista, PURTROPPO...


Orban, presidente dell'Ungheria, ripeto l'UNGHERIA (non la Cina, gli USA, un paese del terzo mondo rispetto a noi), ha detto che ha salvato l'inverno acquistando il gas dalla Russia. Grazie Draghi che ci hai portato ad invidiare gli Ungheresi. Schifosi!


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Orban, presidente dell'Ungheria, ripeto l'UNGHERIA (non la Cina, gli USA, un paese del terzo mondo rispetto a noi), ha detto che ha salvato l'inverno acquistando il gas dalla Russia. Grazie Draghi che ci hai portato ad invidiare gli Ungheresi. Schifosi!


Eeeeeeh ma prova a vivere in Ungheria, non potresti neanche scrivere su questo forum


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

*Di Maio: "Difendere gli Ucraini è difendere l'Europa".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2022)

*Di Maio: "Io e Laura Castelli al lavoro su decreto taglia bollette".*


----------



## __king george__ (4 Settembre 2022)

la meloni filo americana "ce piace assaie"


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma mi spiegate perchè ce l'avete con Meloni che (GIUSTAMENTE) dice che si dovranno prendere misure impopolari questo inverno?
> Avete vissuto sulla terra da Febbraio in poi?
> Sapete cosa succederà questo inverno si?


È più che ovvio. Infatti mi ha molto sorpreso che non abbiano lasciato Draghi a fare il lavoro sporco.
Per il resto, non mi aspetto nessun cambio di politiche, come del resto non c’è mai stato negli ultimi decenni. In campo economico e geopolitico i margini di scelta sono prossimi allo zero. In più col PNRR saremo di fatto commissariati(illuso chi pensa che potremo spendere i soldi in modo diverso da quanto voluto da chi quei soldi li mette). 
Ci sarà un po’ di caciara sui barconi, sull’eutanasia e poco altro.

PS: ma del MES-pestilenza-carestia-morte non si parla più?


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma mi spiegate perchè ce l'avete con Meloni che (GIUSTAMENTE) dice che si dovranno prendere misure impopolari questo inverno?
> Avete vissuto sulla terra da Febbraio in poi?
> Sapete cosa succederà questo inverno si?


la cosa che fa morire dal ridere è che continuo a vedere palazzi pubblici e scuole illumitate come una festa cittadina h24, tanto che servono gli occhiali da sole per non restare accecato quando le guardi, mentre poi si parla di risparmio di risorse con i vigili urbani che devono entrare nei condomini a controllare la temperatura dell'impianto centralizzato.

beati i boccaloni che vanno dietro questi criminali prezzolati


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È più che ovvio. Infatti mi ha molto sorpreso che non abbiano lasciato Draghi a fare il lavoro sporco.
> Per il resto, non mi aspetto nessun cambio di politiche, come del resto non c’è mai stato negli ultimi decenni. In campo economico e geopolitico i margini di scelta sono prossimi allo zero. In più col PNRR saremo di fatto commissariati(illuso chi pensa che potremo spendere i soldi in modo diverso da quanto voluto da chi quei soldi li mette).
> Ci sarà un po’ di caciara sui barconi, sull’eutanasia e poco altro.
> 
> PS: ma del MES-pestilenza-carestia-morte non si parla più?



Vedremo se ci saranno manovre lacrime e sangue.

A livello italiano siamo morti in partenza davanti alla qualunque con il debito pubblico che abbiamo, ma l' Europa ha ancora spazio per fare debito e regalarci qualche spicciolo.
Nel caso peggiore di problemi in Italia, e con la DX al governo con le relative minacce no-euro no UE eccetera ai primi problemi grossi, ci daranno la mancia per tirare avanti fino alla fine di sto casino Russia/Ucraina

L' hanno fatto durante la pandemia, lo faranno ancora se servirà.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*Ilaria Cucchi si presenta a Milano come candidata di Sinistra italiana*

*"Beppe Sala mi ha sempre sostenuto*

*Ero di centro-destra, la vicenda di mio fratello mi ha insegnato a difendere i diritti"


Ansa*


----------



## Raryof (5 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> "_Nell'interesse della Nazione_" is the new "_Ce lo chiede l'Europa_".








"E questa stufa che c'è basta appena per me "


Non è cambiato nulla perché non deve mai cambiare nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

Per me la Meloni è letteralmente disperata, si sta rendendo conto che con quel rincitrullito di Salvini da una parte e Berlusconi dall' altra, farà una fatica boia


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tornano le Sardine. Previsto un raduno a Roma.
> Si chiedono ius scholae e ius soli, riconoscimento identitario per persone trans, tasse e dazi ambientali, patrimoniale, tutela storica linguistica e culturale dei rom, manifesto sulla cannabis.*


I rom ahahahahahahah
Che mente catti oh. Questi vivono su Nettuno


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me la Meloni è letteralmente disperata, si sta rendendo conto che con quel rincitrullito di Salvini da una parte e Berlusconi dall' altra, farà una fatica boia


Per me spera in un buon risultato del M5S, in modo che potrà minacciare un alleanza con loro e ricattare Salvini e Berlusconi facendoli rimanere a cuccia.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me spera in un buon risultato del M5S, in modo che potrà minacciare un alleanza con loro e ricattare Salvini e Berlusconi facendoli rimanere a cuccia.



Boh vedremo.

Oggi la Meloni è secondo me la scelta più giusta da fare per una serie di ragioni ma anche visti anche gli antagonisti, poi certo, se con i suoi alleati l' Italia diventa al solito ingovernabile, non cambierà nulla.

Siamo sempre li... già è difficile prendere decisioni e governare in condizioni normali e positive, figuriamoci nel mezzo del cambiamento geopolitico mondiale con in più i tuoi alleati che ti mettono i bastoni tra le ruote.

E comunque certo, puoi ricattare gli alleati tuoi e metterti con i M5S, ma cambiano soltanto i fattori ma non la sostanza, devi sempre dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte cercando di accontentare tutti.

Dimmi se un qualsiasi decisore oltre alle difficoltà giornaliere della gestione generale deve pure barcamenarsi a fare lo psicologo e stratega all' interno.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me spera in un buon risultato del M5S, in modo che potrà minacciare un alleanza con loro e ricattare Salvini e Berlusconi facendoli rimanere a cuccia.


hai visto Zona Bianca ieri ?

10 minuti ho girato e ho visto che per far parlare tutti i partiti non si capiva niente con decine di argomenti buttati là

persino De Magistris vs Cofferati, quello di sinistra sembrava l'ex magistrato...


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*la pillola di oggi di Silvio via social:*
*
"In certi Paesi ha prevalso il sovranismo. 
Da noi non può accadere perchè ci siamo noi e nella coalizione di centrodestra rappresentiamo i valori della democrazia, siamo testimoni della tradizione liberale europeista, cristiana e atlantica. *
*Anche Weber (ex candidato presidente Commissione europea del PPE, ndr) ha riconosciuto il nostro ruolo e sostenuto che la nostra presenza è rassicurante per l’Europa e siamo onorati di rappresentare il Ppe nel nostro Paese"*


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote ammette di aver dimenticato i lavoratori:*

*"Negli anni scorsi abbiamo perso il rapporto col mondo del lavoro.
Il PD ha sottovalutato le trasformazioni, la precarietà, la protezione per le persone. *
*Nel nostro programma è tornato al centro"*


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*candidato senatore toscano Forza Italia rimuove dal web un video in cui era con due donne casalinghe

"Occuparsi della famiglia sette giorni su sette non è un lavoro?*
* Dal 26 settembre, se saremo al Governo, approveremo una legge per dare uno stipendio e una pensione alle nostre mogli e alle nostre mamme. *
*Ricordatevelo"

Il web lo giudicava sessista 


 *

ci sono milioni di casalinghe ma non se ne può parlare o ritrarle, sembrano i fondamentalismi islamici su Maometto

sotto con i talent scout dei neutri, servono per le controfigure de* casalingh*


----------



## Swaitak (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *candidato senatore toscano Forza Italia rimuove dal web un video in cui era con due donne casalinghe
> 
> "Occuparsi della famiglia sette giorni su sette non è un lavoro?*
> * Dal 26 settembre, se saremo al Governo, approveremo una legge per dare uno stipendio e una pensione alle nostre mogli e alle nostre mamme. *
> ...


la differenza tra quelli con il rdc e la casalinga è che il primo non pulisce casa e prende soldi?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> hai visto Zona Bianca ieri ?
> 
> 10 minuti ho girato e ho visto che per far parlare tutti i partiti non si capiva niente con decine di argomenti buttati là
> 
> persino De Magistris vs Cofferati, quello di sinistra sembrava l'ex magistrato...


Ma quel Brindisi è umano? A me sembra un robot programmato (dal nano) a dire le cose pro-governo.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2022)

*sondaggio disastroso per Pd e Lega di Youtrend sui leader di partito

Berlusconi ottiene più consenso di Salvini e Letta nipote, quest'ultimo superato persino da Bonino


per Ipsos di Pagnoncelli, Fratelli d'Italia per la prima volta oltre 25%
Pd fermo sotto al 22%
Italexit sopra la soglia di sbarramento*


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Settembre 2022)

La lega è sempre stata sottostimata alle ultime tornate elettorali: nel 2018 era data al 12 e prese quasi il 18, nel 2019 era data al 28 e prese il 34

Il m5s al Nord non arriverà al 5%, nel nazionale starà sotto al 10 per me


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *sondaggio disastroso per Pd e Lega di Youtrend sui leader di partito
> 
> Berlusconi ottiene più consenso di Salvini e Letta nipote, quest'ultimo superato persino da Bonino
> 
> ...


 
Ho fatto una media dei 13 sondaggi pubblicati la settimana scorsa

FDI: 24.2%
PD: 22.3%
LEGA: 13%
M5S: 11.8%
FI: 8%
AZIONE/IV: 6.1%
AVS: 3.5%
ITALEXIT: 2.8%
+EUROPA: 2%
NM: 1.8%
UP: 1.3%
IC: 1%

Coalizione centro destra: 47%
Coalizione centro sinistra: 28.8%

Partiti non sondati in quanto assenti del tutto o presenti in pochissimi sondaggi: Italia sovrana e popolare, Alternativa per l'Italia, Vita


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

Comunque andrebbero tutti fucilati i politici.

Sono mesi mesi e mesi che ci fracassano le palle a scopo propagandistico per acchiappare 4 voti in più, con sta panzana del "ha stata la Croaziahaha!"!!"! che si piglia il gas nell' Adriatico

I casi sono due:

1) ci prendono per il culo al limite della truffa 

2) ne sanno meno di noi

Non so quale delle due è peggio


----------



## Sam (5 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque andrebbero tutti fucilati i politici.
> 
> Sono mesi mesi e mesi che ci fracassano le palle a scopo propagandistico per acchiappare 4 voti in più, con sta panzana del "ha stata la Croaziahaha!"!!"! che si piglia il gas nell' Adriatico
> 
> ...


L’una non esclude l’altra. E conoscendoli, direi che è lo scenario più probabile.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’una non esclude l’altra. E conoscendoli, direi che è lo scenario più probabile.


Si ma è gravissimo.

Sono mesi che straparlano facendo passare noi scemi che ci facciamo rubare il gas della Croazia.

Poi vai a vedere sui siti istituzionali dei singoli paesi, e vedi che la Croazia estrae tipo 1,2 miliardi di MC di gas, l' Italia 1,8 !!!!

A me ste cose mandano in bestia totale, perchè davvero sono informazioni PER NULLA NASCOSTE e FACILMENTE accessibili, sono numeri, non serve ne cultura ne competenza ne niente.

E' scritto nero su bianco, ma se poi chiedi è probabile che il 70% degli Italiani creda davvero a sta roba, ed è gravissimo


----------



## Swaitak (6 Settembre 2022)

Giusto per capire, ma Calenda vuole proporre Draghi premier o vuole far cadere il governo appena eletto? Draghi lo sa?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È più che ovvio. Infatti mi ha molto sorpreso che non abbiano lasciato Draghi a fare il lavoro sporco.
> Per il resto, non mi aspetto nessun cambio di politiche, come del resto non c’è mai stato negli ultimi decenni. In campo economico e geopolitico i margini di scelta sono prossimi allo zero. In più col PNRR saremo di fatto commissariati(illuso chi pensa che potremo spendere i soldi in modo diverso da quanto voluto da chi quei soldi li mette).
> Ci sarà un po’ di caciara sui barconi, sull’eutanasia e poco altro.
> 
> PS: ma del MES-pestilenza-carestia-morte non si parla più?


ma figurati, con quei soldi ci faremo qualche rotonda e finanzieremo qualche sagra della sopressata, altro che commissariamento. Li butteremo come al solito


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma figurati, con quei soldi ci faremo qualche rotonda e finanzieremo qualche sagra della sopressata, altro che commissariamento. Li butteremo come al solito


ahahahaha sicuro.

Invece di investire in ciò che farà crescere il paese, stanno buttando soldi a destra e a manca.

Io avrei preso tutti i soldi, e messi totalmente su fibra ottica, alta velocità ovunque in Italia, rifacimento tubazioni degli acquedotti, eolico e fotovoltaico come se piovesse.
Ci avrei fatto anche il ponte sullo Stretto, piuttosto che darli per la Sagra della Porchetta

E BASTA, invece li stanno micro dividendo in opere, che a volte sono anche utili, ma sono più spese che investimenti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahahaha sicuro.
> 
> Invece di investire in ciò che farà crescere il paese, stanno buttando soldi a destra e a manca.
> 
> ...


qui a Firenze hanno approvato il piano di ristrutturazione del Franchi coi soldi del PNRR. Per dire. Poi ce la prendiamo coi contribuenti tedeschi e olandesi.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma figurati, con quei soldi ci faremo qualche rotonda e finanzieremo qualche sagra della sopressata, altro che commissariamento. Li butteremo come al solito


non posso nemmeno ridere alla battuta perchè nel mio comune negli ultimi 5 anni hanno costruito almeno 10 rotariore senza alcuna logica


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non posso nemmeno ridere alla battuta perchè nel mio comune negli ultimi 5 anni hanno costruito almeno 10 rotariore senza alcuna logica


è un'autentica moda che ha impazzato per anni, anche dalle mie parti


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> qui a Firenze hanno approvato il piano di ristrutturazione del Franchi coi soldi del PNRR. Per dire. Poi ce la prendiamo coi contribuenti tedeschi e olandesi.


Roba da impazzire.
Siamo fatti cosi e non cambieremo mai.


----------



## joker07 (6 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E finalmente parliamo di cose serie.
> 
> Siamo un Occidente in declino, e su questo hai ragione.
> Ma possiamo finalmente dire che il liberismo è stato quello che ha accelerato il declino, e che forse il Capitalismo del domani è quello stile Cinese, ovvero un Capitalismo di Stato, con un settore privato che è a partecipazione pubblica, e con un sistema finanziario totalmente legato alle logiche dello Stato?
> ...


Si, ma i business della geenteee ? 
Non dici ci potrebbero essere proteste?

Scherzosamente ho provato a fare un parallelismo con l'ipotesi "superlega" nel calcio.
Business allo stato = superlega
Business ai privati = champions league


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma figurati, con quei soldi ci faremo qualche rotonda e finanzieremo qualche sagra della sopressata, altro che commissariamento. Li butteremo come al solito


Mah non so. Ormai da parecchi anni dobbiamo chiedere il permesso prima di approvare la finanziaria, penso che a maggior ragione lo dovremo fare ora.
Vedremo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mah non so. Ormai da parecchi anni dobbiamo chiedere il permesso prima di approvare la finanziaria, penso che a maggior ragione lo dovremo fare ora.
> Vedremo.


in realtà si tratta semplicemente di rispettare dei criteri stabiliti da norme comuni a cui abbiamo aderito. Non è questione di placet. Vi ricordo che qualche anno fa siamo andati a negoziare un 2,04 di deficit per buttare soldi in pensioni e RDC (a debito). Meno male che dobbiamo chiedere il permesso mi viene da dire. Quanto al PNRR è un discorso un po' più complesso, ma sono praticamente certo che butteremo i soldi per le solite scemenze (basta dare un'occhiata ai progetti che girano) piuttosto che approfittarne per riformare giustizia, fisco, PA, etc.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> in realtà si tratta semplicemente di rispettare dei criteri stabiliti da norme comuni a cui abbiamo aderito. Non è questione di placet. Vi ricordo che qualche anno fa siamo andati a negoziare un 2,04 di deficit per buttare soldi in pensioni e RDC (a debito). Meno male che dobbiamo chiedere il permesso mi viene da dire. Quanto al PNRR è un discorso un po' più complesso, ma sono praticamente certo che butteremo i soldi per le solite scemenze (basta dare un'occhiata ai progetti che girano) piuttosto che approfittarne per riformare giustizia, fisco, PA, etc.


L'italia è irriformabile e ingoverabile amico mio.
Siamo come l'URSS negli anni di Breznev.
Se arrivasse qualcuno e scoperchiasse il vaso di pandora riformando davvero questo paese, in 5 anni l'italia non esisterebbe piu e ci sarebbe un nord virtuoso produttivo e potenza industriale e un sud modello Bulgaria (se va bene)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'italia è irriformabile e ingoverabile amico mio.
> Siamo come l'URSS negli anni di Breznev.
> Se arrivasse qualcuno e scoperchiasse il vaso di pandora riformando davvero questo paese, in 5 anni l'italia non esisterebbe piu e ci sarebbe un nord virtuoso produttivo e potenza industriale e un sud modello Bulgaria (se va bene)


da terrone devo ahimé concordare


----------



## Sam (6 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *L'italia è irriformabile e ingoverabile amico mio.*
> Siamo come l'URSS negli anni di Breznev.
> Se arrivasse qualcuno e scoperchiasse il vaso di pandora riformando davvero questo paese, in 5 anni l'italia non esisterebbe piu e ci sarebbe un nord virtuoso produttivo e potenza industriale e un sud modello Bulgaria (se va bene)


Nessun paese democratico privo di cultura nazionale è riformabile.
È il prezzo che si è pagato smantellando la coscienza civile e imponendo una democrazia non voluta, che si è rapidamente trasformata in plutocrazia.
Ad oggi, nessun gruppo di interesse, avendo egual diritti rispetto ad un altro gruppo di interesse, lascerà mai la propria rendita di posizione.

L'Italia è già fallita. Non c'è bisogno di scoperchiare vasi di pandora. È finita.
Hanno voluto la democrazia, e oggi ne pagano le conseguenze. Ma tanto, i signori che l'hanno voluta, sono già 3 metri sotto terra, con gli eredi col portafogli pieno.


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote fa partire il countdown democratico:*

*"17 giorni per salvare la democrazia in Italia*

*Se vinceranno le destre non ci sarà la nostra Europa a salvarci"


Replica Fratelli d'Italia:

"Pd senza vergogna davvero, la legge elettorale di cui parlate ha avuto il voto contrario di Fratelli d'Italia"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'italia è irriformabile e ingoverabile amico mio.
> Siamo come l'URSS negli anni di Breznev.
> Se arrivasse qualcuno e scoperchiasse il vaso di pandora riformando davvero questo paese, in 5 anni l'italia non esisterebbe piu e ci sarebbe un nord virtuoso produttivo e potenza industriale e un sud modello Bulgaria (se va bene)


Il sud è sempre stato demograficamente utile al nord.


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

*Beppe Grillo ritorna e, dopo un post contro le Olimpiadi di Cortina definite le "Olimpiadi del cemento", parla alla nazione come Garibaldi:*

*"Ogni onesto italiano, ogni padre di famiglia, ogni artigiano il quale ami i propri figli, ogni cuore che palpiti per il nostro paese, ogni associazione che non sia una setta giurata contro la libertà, e la grandezza di queste zolle sacrate a tanti martiri; in questa circostanza solenne deve far tacere ogni astio, ogni interesse di parte e concordi portarsi all'urna elettorale, a deporre il voto sopra individui, la cui vita privata e pubblica sia come la luce, che vivifica questa nostra Italia. 
L'Italia, questa Italia, che le altre nazioni tanto invidiano pel suo cielo, per la fertilità delle sue terre, per l'indole svegliata dei suoi abitanti, che in pochi anni conquistarono ciò che fu la aspirazione di secoli, la sua unità; qual mai ostacolo le si oppone a renderla grande, prospera, rispettata? 
La sua apatia, la sua immortalità, la discordia. Chi la gettò in questo baratro di sciagure? 
Un detto che in pubblico Parlamento fu lanciato contro gli onesti: che il governo non è un principio ma un partito. 
Da questo, corruzione dei pubblicisti, corruzione nei plebisciti, nei collegi elettorali, nella Camera, nei ministeri, nei tribunali, negl'impiegati, nell'esercito nella marina; corruzione nelle imprese, nei contratti, nelle società, nelle banche, insomma in ogni ramo, in ogni dicastero. *
*Fu alzata a sistema di governo; ogni anima venduta alle tirannie passate fu chiamata in vigore, e spalleggiata dallo spionaggio, dalla calunnia, che sono la forza brutale dei ministri, sempre quelli che da 26 anni successivamente ci governano"*


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

*Conte duro a Telelombardia contro i politici di professione e i mestieranti:*

*"Gli ex M5S non ci mancheranno perché ci aiuteranno. *
*La regola della turnazione dopo due mandati andrebbe adottata da tutte le forze politiche, per non diventare mestieranti della politica, per non finire attaccati alla poltrona"*


----------



## Andris (6 Settembre 2022)

*schermaglie social

Calenda promette il Vietnam al Senato:

"Ma quindi Enrico Letta avete già perso? 
Che modo di fare campagna elettorale assurdo. 
Bloccheremo noi la destra sul Senato al proporzionale.*
*Ma non per fare una maggioranza con Fratoianni e i 5S, per andare avanti con Agenda Draghi e possibilmente con Draghi stesso"


Franceschini spera nel "voto utile"...al pd:

"Il voto utile esiste eccome, basta ipocrisie. 
In ogni collegio uninominale viene eletto chi arriva primo e solo il candidato del Pd può battere quello di destra.
Per questo ogni voto dato a Calenda o ai 5 stelle è un voto sottratto al Pd che aiuta a vincere Meloni e Salvini"*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

*Endorsement di Trump a Conte. L'ex presidente USA in un'intervista: "Come sta andando il mio ragazzo? Giuseppe, sì, Giuseppe. Ho lavorato con lui, spero faccia bene. Salvini? Non lo so, non lo so. Ma Conte è una gran brava persona".*


----------



## Swaitak (6 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Endorsement di Trump a Conte. L'ex presidente USA in un'intervista: "Come sta andando il mio ragazzo? Giuseppe, sì, Giuseppe. Ho lavorato con lui, spero faccia bene. Salvini? Non lo so, non lo so. Ma Conte è una gran brava persona".*


Ingerenze ammerigane per Giuseppi


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Endorsement di Trump a Conte. L'ex presidente USA in un'intervista: "Come sta andando il mio ragazzo? Giuseppe, sì, Giuseppe. Ho lavorato con lui, spero faccia bene. Salvini? Non lo so, non lo so. Ma Conte è una gran brava persona".*


Bei tempi.





Tempi bui.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bei tempi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Beppe Grillo ritorna e, dopo un post contro le Olimpiadi di Cortina definite le "Olimpiadi del cemento", parla alla nazione come Garibaldi:*
> 
> *"Ogni onesto italiano, ogni padre di famiglia, ogni artigiano il quale ami i propri figli, ogni cuore che palpiti per il nostro paese, ogni associazione che non sia una setta giurata contro la libertà, e la grandezza di queste zolle sacrate a tanti martiri; in questa circostanza solenne deve far tacere ogni astio, ogni interesse di parte e concordi portarsi all'urna elettorale, a deporre il voto sopra individui, la cui vita privata e pubblica sia come la luce, che vivifica questa nostra Italia.
> L'Italia, questa Italia, che le altre nazioni tanto invidiano pel suo cielo, per la fertilità delle sue terre, per l'indole svegliata dei suoi abitanti, che in pochi anni conquistarono ciò che fu la aspirazione di secoli, la sua unità; qual mai ostacolo le si oppone a renderla grande, prospera, rispettata?
> ...



Questo sta male forte.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bei tempi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'umanità e la malvagità in due foto. Da notare l'aspetto umano, simpatico, dei due ex presidenti e quello inquietante e mostruoso di quelli attuali.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Beppe Grillo ritorna e, dopo un post contro le Olimpiadi di Cortina definite le "Olimpiadi del cemento", parla alla nazione come Garibaldi:*
> 
> *"Ogni onesto italiano, ogni padre di famiglia, ogni artigiano il quale ami i propri figli, ogni cuore che palpiti per il nostro paese, ogni associazione che non sia una setta giurata contro la libertà, e la grandezza di queste zolle sacrate a tanti martiri; in questa circostanza solenne deve far tacere ogni astio, ogni interesse di parte e concordi portarsi all'urna elettorale, a deporre il voto sopra individui, la cui vita privata e pubblica sia come la luce, che vivifica questa nostra Italia.
> L'Italia, questa Italia, che le altre nazioni tanto invidiano pel suo cielo, per la fertilità delle sue terre, per l'indole svegliata dei suoi abitanti, che in pochi anni conquistarono ciò che fu la aspirazione di secoli, la sua unità; qual mai ostacolo le si oppone a renderla grande, prospera, rispettata?
> ...



Io non ho capito cosa vuole dire


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

*Video di Conte dove annuncia che querelerà Repubblica, la quale in un articolo ha parlato di imbarazzo M5S dopo l'endorsement di Trump.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

Ah comunque, non l'ho specificato. Trump è stato intervistato proprio da Repubblica, che lo è andato a trovare in New Jersey ad una raccolta fondi  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bei tempi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347118543133954048


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

O ancora...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346937980955619329


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347118543133954048


Al di là dei cambi di casacca di Conte, questa cosa la fanno tutti i presidenti in quanto siamo schiavi appecorati degli USA. Mi ricordo Renzi che quando era premier, il giorno prima tifava la Clinton e poi alla vittoria di Trump fu il primo a congratularsi  .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah comunque, non l'ho specificato. Trump è stato intervistato proprio da Repubblica, che lo è andato a trovare in New Jersey ad una raccolta fondi  .


Questi "giornalisti" italiani non sanno proprio che fare. Anche se nulla supera l'imbarazzante servizio del TG1 che si era preoccupato dei pochi vaccinati in Romania, con l'inviata che ha inscenato il rapimento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> qui a Firenze hanno approvato il piano di ristrutturazione del Franchi coi soldi del PNRR. Per dire. Poi ce la prendiamo coi contribuenti tedeschi e olandesi.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Roba da impazzire.
> Siamo fatti cosi e non cambieremo mai.



Non capisco quale sia il problema.
Chi cabbo li doveva mettere i soldi ?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco quale sia il problema.
> Chi cabbo li doveva mettere i soldi ?


Diciamo che se fossi in quegli Europei che ci hanno regalato i soldi, non sarei cosi felice di vederli finire nello stadio della Fiorentina...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Diciamo che se fossi in quegli Europei che ci hanno regalato i soldi, non sarei cosi felice di vederli finire nello stadio della Fiorentina...



E non solo gli europei..  

Però vorrei ricordare che mr.okkkeeeyyy, in arte commisso, voleva costruire un nuovo stadio della Fiorentina (a spese sue) ma il gibbone che purtroppo ci ritroviamo come ministro dei beni culturali bloccò l'abbattimento dello stadio franchi, considerato patrimonio storico 

100 milioni non sono tantissimi, ma sarebbero sicuramente tornati utili alla città.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Crozza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

*Clamorosa gaffe di Enrico Letta, alla festa dell'Unità di Pisa, che ha detto "Forza Pisa, Livorno m..da".
La battuta non è stata presa bene da cittadini e partiti locali livornesi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa gaffe di Enrico Letta, alla festa dell'Unità di Pisa, che ha detto "Forza Pisa, Livorno m..da".
> La battuta non è stata presa bene da cittadini e partiti locali livornesi.*



La Toscana è l'unica regione dove può prendere qualche seggio agli uninominali.

Mi sembra chiarissimo che vogliono perdere apposta, dai.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa gaffe di Enrico Letta, alla festa dell'Unità di Pisa, che ha detto "Forza Pisa, Livorno m..da".
> La battuta non è stata presa bene da cittadini e partiti locali livornesi.*



Letta fa di tutto per non vincere. Con la situazione economica che si prospetta è molto meglio restare all’opposizione.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa gaffe di Enrico Letta, alla festa dell'Unità di Pisa, che ha detto "Forza Pisa, Livorno m..da".
> La battuta non è stata presa bene da cittadini e partiti locali livornesi.*


Va a finire che vincono i bombas


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Toscana è l'unica regione dove può prendere qualche seggio agli uninominali.
> 
> Mi sembra chiarissimo che vogliono perdere apposta, dai.


Ovvio che vogliono perdere. Ma Letta però è proprio scemo di suo. Io spero sia segretario del PD a vita  .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Va a finire che vincono i bombas


Quelli sono da temere più di tutti. Altro che CotoLetta, Conte e compagnia.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Toscana è l'unica regione dove può prendere qualche seggio agli uninominali.
> 
> Mi sembra chiarissimo che vogliono perdere apposta, dai.



Alla Meloni stanno lasciando uno polpettone avvelenato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

*Rito anti malocchio per Di Maio.*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rito anti malocchio per Di Maio.*



Questo genio italico ha già fatto fortuna ormai.


----------



## mil77 (6 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte duro a Telelombardia contro i politici di professione e i mestieranti:*
> 
> *"Gli ex M5S non ci mancheranno perché ci aiuteranno. *
> *La regola della turnazione dopo due mandati andrebbe adottata da tutte le forze politiche, per non diventare mestieranti della politica, per non finire attaccati alla poltrona"*


Usti lo dice quello che ha detto che sarebbe tornato a fare l'avvocato e non avrebbe mai fatto il politico?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

A Di Martedì imbarazzante siparietto sinistroide, con la Ronzulli (LOL) e quel giornalista di Libero, Giuli, che difendono la Meloni da Bersani e compagnia.


----------



## Rudi84 (6 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Di Martedì imbarazzante siparietto sinistroide, con la Ronzulli (LOL) e quel giornalista di Libero, Giuli, che difendono la Meloni da Bersani e compagnia.


Credevo che di martedì fosse una trasmissione imparzialissima


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Credevo che di martedì fosse una trasmissione imparzialissima


Spero sia una battuta  .


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote ammette:*

*"Meloni ha ragione, il rosatellum come legge elettorale fu imposta da Renzi all'epoca.*

*Pensava di prendersi il 70% del parlamento

A differenza del passato, stavolta se perderemo staremo all'opposizione.

Ci opporremo in tutti i modi al presidenzialismo

Pd farà di tutto perché l'esperienza, il ruolo e la competenza di Draghi non vadano in pensione. 
Noi siamo stati quelli più lineari nei confronti di Draghi e del suo governo, anche il terzo polo in Parlamento ha spesso votato contro”


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

queste dichiarazioni fantastiche

innanzitutto ammette che varie volte perdono le elezioni ma vogliono governare lo stesso

poi il suo obiettivo è fare la guerra personale con renzi per i suoi precedenti e giocare a chi sia più draghiano

infine la solita barzelletta del presidenzialismo che non si può fare in Italia


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> queste dichiarazioni fantastiche
> 
> innanzitutto ammette che varie volte perdono le elezioni ma vogliono governare lo stesso
> 
> ...


Sempre se non sarà sostituito alla segreteria da Bonaccini


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

*Tra poco diretta degli esponenti di Vita: Cunial, il dott.Montanari e Teodori. Intervistati da 100 Giorni da Leoni.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco diretta degli esponenti di Vita: Cunial, il dott.Montanari e Teodori. Intervistati da 100 Giorni da Leoni.*


*Montanari parte forte: "Covid è una banalissima influenza travestita da pandemia".*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

*Vita non presente in Campania.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote ammette:*
> 
> *"Meloni ha ragione, il rosatellum come legge elettorale fu imposta da Renzi all'epoca.*
> 
> ...


Letta te ancora non hai capito che dopo la mazzata sui denti che prenderete alle elezioni tu te ne torni a Parigi e la politica italiana la vedrai con il binocolo, il commissariamento UE del PD non è servito 
Bonaccini è li che aspetta apposta e vale 10 volte te come politico


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Letta te ancora non hai capito che dopo la mazzata sui denti che prenderete alle elezioni tu te ne torni a Parigi e la politica italiana la vedrai con il binocolo, il commissariamento UE del PD non è servito
> *Bonaccini è li che aspetta apposta e vale 10 volte te come politico*


Un altro improvvisato che sarà pompatissimo, come sta succedendo ora con Calenda. Ricordo quando ci fu l'avvento di Renzi, era dappertutto, pure dalla De Filippi e la gente gli andò appresso. Contento io che non sono mai cascato a questi pupazzi lanciati dal sistema.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

A questo punto, se Vita non ci sarà, da Campano dovrò turarmi il naso e votare Italexit.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro improvvisato che sarà pompatissimo, come sta succedendo ora con Calenda. Ricordo quando ci fu l'avvento di Renzi, era dappertutto, pure dalla De Filippi e la gente gli andò appresso. Contento io che non sono mai cascato a questi pupazzi lanciati dal sistema.


Da presidente di regione ha fatto davvero un ottimo lavoro.


----------



## dadensa (7 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Letta te ancora non hai capito che dopo la mazzata sui denti che prenderete alle elezioni tu te ne torni a Parigi e la politica italiana la vedrai con il binocolo, il commissariamento UE del PD non è servito
> Bonaccini è li che aspetta apposta e vale 10 volte te come politico


La sensazione che ho è che Letta (non solo lui, per la verità) voglia prendere la mazzata sui denti onde evitare di governare e che a Parigi ci tornerebbe volentieri. Dato che non credo che sia così stupido di persona, le uscite che fa sembrano fatti apposta per autosabotarsi.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da presidente di regione ha fatto davvero un ottimo lavoro.


Li vorrei vedere ad amministrare la Campania, Calabria, Sicilia e altre regioni disastrate ai vari Bonaccini, Zaia, Fedriga e compagnia pompata. Dirò bravo al primo che risolverà i problemi di quelle realtà.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Li vorrei vedere ad amministrare la Campania, Calabria, Sicilia e altre regioni disastrate ai vari Bonaccini, Zaia, Fedriga e compagnia pompata. Dirò bravo al primo che risolverà i problemi di quelle realtà.


Nardella, sindaco di Firenze del PD è considerato il miglior sindaco d'Italia e De Luca per un certo periodo, con i suoi cabaret durante i lockdown, è stato reputato un grande statista, salvo poi vedere che ci sono ospedali in condizioni che neanche l'Africa.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da presidente di regione ha fatto davvero un ottimo lavoro.


Bonaccini nei suoi discorsi è sempre sul pezzo, si vede che conosce quello di cui parla.

Poi va beh, come sempre, tra il parlare da fuori e l' agire con la responsabilità sulle spalle, cambia il mondo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> La sensazione che ho è che Letta (non solo lui, per la verità) voglia prendere la mazzata sui denti onde evitare di governare e che a Parigi ci tornerebbe volentieri. Dato che non credo che sia così stupido di persona, le uscite che fa sembrano fatti apposta per autosabotarsi.


Questo è scontato, il PD gioca a perdere.
Gli fosse interessato vincere avrebbero fatto al grande ammucchiata con terzo polo, verdi, sinistra e M5S.
A quel punto ci sarebbero state due grosse coalizioni e Paragone fuori da tutte, che insieme a ISP avrebbe fatto probabilmente il botto


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Letta te ancora non hai capito che dopo la mazzata sui denti che prenderete alle elezioni tu te ne torni a Parigi e la politica italiana la vedrai con il binocolo, il commissariamento UE del PD non è servito
> Bonaccini è li che aspetta apposta e vale 10 volte te come politico


hai letto il cv di bonaccini pubblicato ?
inferiore al 90% di chi trovi in giro per strada...
per non parlare di certe risposte che dà su internet...
a me pare uno di quelli che riceve credito immerato


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

*Teodori (3V) spiega la mancata alleanza con Italia Sovrana e Popolare: "Noi, a differenza loro, non volevamo gli ex parlamentari 5 stelle tipo Cabras che non hanno appoggiato Draghi, ma hanno appoggiato in precedenza il PD mettendo Di Maio agli Esteri e Speranza alla sanità. Ma anche Toscano ha rivisto la posizione in tal caso. Rizzo ha parlato, invece, ha detto di essere favorevole all'obbligo del vaccino se questo veramente limitasse il contagio e garantisse l'immunità di gregge. Lo stesso Paragone ha detto 'lo stato si prendesse la sua responsabilità e mettesse il vaccino obbligatorio'. Ciò non toglie che, una volta in parlamento, si possa collaborare. Segnali molto importanti da Frajese di Italexit e di Borgognone di ISP". *


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Teodori (3V) spiega la mancata alleanza con Italia Sovrana e Popolare: "Noi, a differenza loro, non volevamo gli ex parlamentari 5 stelle tipo Cabras che non hanno appoggiato Draghi, ma hanno appoggiato in precedenza il PD mettendo Di Maio agli Esteri e Speranza alla sanità. Ma anche Toscano ha rivisto la posizione in tal caso. Rizzo ha parlato, invece, ha detto di essere favorevole all'obbligo del vaccino se questo veramente limitasse il contagio e garantisse l'immunità di gregge. Lo stesso Paragone ha detto 'lo stato si prendesse la sua responsabilità e mettesse il vaccino obbligatorio'. Ciò non toglie che, una volta in parlamento, si possa collaborare. Segnali molto importanti da Frajese di Italexit e di Borgognone di ISP". *


*Segnali sul no all'obbligo del vaccino* .*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Teodori (3V) spiega la mancata alleanza con Italia Sovrana e Popolare: "Noi, a differenza loro, non volevamo gli ex parlamentari 5 stelle tipo Cabras che non hanno appoggiato Draghi, ma hanno appoggiato in precedenza il PD mettendo Di Maio agli Esteri e Speranza alla sanità. Ma anche Toscano ha rivisto la posizione in tal caso. Rizzo ha parlato, invece, ha detto di essere favorevole all'obbligo del vaccino se questo veramente limitasse il contagio e garantisse l'immunità di gregge. Lo stesso Paragone ha detto 'lo stato si prendesse la sua responsabilità e mettesse il vaccino obbligatorio'. Ciò non toglie che, una volta in parlamento, si possa collaborare. Segnali molto importanti da Frajese di Italexit e di Borgognone di ISP". *


Al di là delle idee, chiunque mantiene la proprio coerenza, al costo di essere consapevole di non entrare al 100% in parlamento, merita rispetto.


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

il curriculum di chi dovrebbe governare in Italia magari in futuro 



INFORMAZIONI PERSONALI

Nome Stefano Bonaccini

Nazionalità italiana

Data di nascita 1 GENNAIO 1967


ESPERIENZA LAVORATIVA

DA MAGGIO 2010 ad oggi
• Nome e indirizzo del datore di
lavoro
Regione Emilia-Romagna
Assemblea Legislativa
Viale Aldo Moro 50 40127 Bologna

• Tipo di azienda o settore Pubblica Amministrazione

• Tipo di impiego Consigliere Regionale

• Principali mansioni e responsabilità
Da ottobre 2009 ad oggi Segretario del PD Emilia-Romagna
Dal 2007 al 2009 segretario provinciale del PD di Modena
Dal 1999 al 2006 Assessore al Comune di Modena
Dal 1995 al 1999 segretario cittadino del PDS di Modena
Dal 1990 al 1995 Assessore al Comune di Campogalliano

ISTRUZIONE E FORMAZIONE
• Date (da – a)

• Nome e tipo di istituto di istruzione
o formazione
Liceo scientifico Modena

• Principali materie / abilità
professionali oggetto dello studio

• Qualifica conseguita Diploma di maturità scientifica
• Livello nella classificazione
nazionale (se pertinente)


CAPACITÀ E COMPETENZE
PERSONALI
Acquisite nel corso della vita e della
carriera ma non necessariamente
riconosciute da certificati e diplomi
ufficiali.

MADRELINGUA ITALIANO

ALTRE LINGUA
• Capacità di lettura
• Capacità di scrittura
• Capacità di espressione orale

CAPACITÀ E COMPETENZE
RELAZIONALI
Vivere e lavorare con altre persone, in
ambiente multiculturale, occupando posti
in cui la comunicazione è importante e in
situazioni in cui è essenziale lavorare in
squadra (ad es. cultura e sport), ecc.

CAPACITÀ E COMPETENZE
ORGANIZZATIVE
Ad es. coordinamento e amministrazione
di persone, progetti, bilanci; sul posto di
lavoro, in attività di volontariato (ad es.
cultura e sport), a casa, ecc.

CAPACITÀ E COMPETENZE
TECNICHE
Con computer, attrezzature specifiche,
macchinari, ecc.

CAPACITÀ E COMPETENZE
ARTISTICHE
Musica, scrittura, disegno ecc.

ALTRE CAPACITÀ E COMPETENZE
Competenze non precedentemente
indicate.

PATENTE O PATENTI

ULTERIORI INFORMAZIONI

ALLEGATI
Autorizzo il trattamento dei dati personali contenuti nel mio curriculum vitae in
base art. 13 del D. Lgs. 196/2003


@Trumpusconi 

prima dici che gli italiani votano con la pancia e si fanno prendere in giro, poi suggerisci lui...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Li vorrei vedere ad amministrare la Campania, Calabria, Sicilia e altre regioni disastrate ai vari Bonaccini, Zaia, Fedriga e compagnia pompata. Dirò bravo al primo che risolverà i problemi di quelle realtà.


Beh ma chiaro.

Se durante il Governo Meloni si risolverà la crisi Ucraina e gireranno un po' di soldi, sarà acclamata.
Se la crisi perdurerà e saremo costretti a decisioni difficili, verrà insultata.

Alla fine è sempre una questione di mero denaro, con i soldi si fa bella figura, senza vieni odiato, eppure sei sempre la stessa persona con lo stesso modo di agire e stesso cervello.

Un pò come Galliani al Milan


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il curriculum di chi dovrebbe governare in Italia magari in futuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembra un candidato M5S. Tipici candidati le cui famiglie sono cresciute a pane e poltrone.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Li vorrei vedere ad amministrare la Campania, Calabria, Sicilia e altre regioni disastrate ai vari Bonaccini, Zaia, Fedriga e compagnia pompata. Dirò bravo al primo che risolverà i problemi di quelle realtà.


Questa estate sono stato in Calabria e praticamente tutti parlano benissimo del nuovo governatore


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Perfino dal Vaticano filtra che la Meloni va più che bene, basta non sia Salvini 

Direi che la Santa Maria Vergine Immacolata tanto sbadierata non ha portato a ciò che voleva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il curriculum di chi dovrebbe governare in Italia magari in futuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sei andato a prendere il curriculum del grande bonaccini 

Pagine dietro avevo proprio scritto di andare a scaricarsi il curriculum di bonaccini, post diploma anni di fermo a cazzeggiare e poi politica fin da subito. Tra l'altro curriculum impaginato e scritto malissimo. Sono sicuro che da qui a qualche anno verrà rimaneggiato e sistemato, proprio per questo scaricatevi ora il curriculum prima che ci siano cambiamenti.

Non è diverso dal mattia sartori di turno. Gente con gli agganci giusti che entra nel giro buono. Non escludo che pure il maestro di freesbe tra 10 anni avrà l'aura di persona capace come Bonaccini.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sembra un candidato M5S. Tipici candidati le cui famiglie sono cresciute a pane e poltrone.



Che avrebbe di strano, per un politico medio: quello della Melona o di Salvini è di maggior pregio, per caso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sembra un candidato M5S. Tipici candidati le cui famiglie sono cresciute a pane e poltrone.



I candidati 5stelle erano/sono laureati, Bonaccini manco quello. Rendiamoci conto che il Curriculum di Sartori, il leader delle Sardine, è migliore di quello di Bonaccini. Tra 10 anni a confronto di Bonaccini sarà considerato mario draghi.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il curriculum di chi dovrebbe governare in Italia magari in futuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma cos'è sta schifezza?
Io avevo un CV migliore a 18 anni  

Ci rendiamo conto che questo fino a *32 anni* non ha fatto una mazza? Neanche un lavoretto da citare, il nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Che avrebbe di strano, per un politico medio: quello della Melona o di Salvini è di maggior pregio, per caso?



Ha di strano che uno definito capace non può avere quel curriculum. Non per niente Melona e Salvini vengono visti da tutti come due scemi.

Conte al tempo fu vittima di attacchi mediatici pesanti per il suo curriculum, che per quanto un po' impomatato è roba di livello super sayan di quarto livello che ascende all'ultra istinto rispetto a Bonaccini.

Ricordo attacchi vementi dai media e quant'altro. Roba che non vedremmo mai con un Bonaccini che diventasse presidente del consiglio domani mattina


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I candidati 5stelle erano/sono laureati, Bonaccini manco quello. Rendiamoci conto che il Curriculum di Sartori, il leader delle Sardine, è migliore di quello di Bonaccini. Tra 10 anni a confronto di Bonaccini sarà considerato mario draghi.


Si probabilmente il M5S, ora che i Dimaiani nullafacenti se ne sono andati, avrà perfino gente più "formata". Basta comunque ad andare a vedere i curriculum vitae dei piccoli partiti, tipo Vita, il partito no-vax, ha pubblicato i curriculum di tutti i candidati vitae ed hanno tutti più pagine di quello di Bonaccini.

Poi è anche vero che se hai una famiglia e/o agganci potenti puoi occupare settori importanti, però se nemmeno quello fai ovvio che pensi male. Di Maio, giustamente, si è meritato tutto il fango possibile ma non deve valere solo per lui.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ha di strano che uno definito capace non può avere quel curriculum. Non per niente Melona e Salvini vengono visti da tutti come due scemi.
> 
> Conte al tempo fu vittima di attacchi mediatici pesanti per il suo curriculum, che per quanto un po' impomatato è roba di livello super sayan di quarto livello che ascende all'ultra istinto rispetto a Bonaccini.
> 
> Ricordo attacchi vementi dai media e quant'altro. Roba che non vedremmo mai con un Bonaccini che diventasse presidente del consiglio domani mattina



Mi pare chiaro che si sottintenda [amministratore] caoace, come lo si dice di uno Zaia o di un Fedriga... e credo lo si possa dire a ragione. Dunque? Uno che ha già amministrato con successo la cosa pubblica ad un certo livello ha maggior credenziali di un professionistra della società civile, nel cursus honorum degli incarichi di Stato, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ha di strano che uno definito capace non può avere quel curriculum. Non per niente Melona e Salvini vengono visti da tutti come due scemi.
> 
> *Conte al tempo fu vittima di attacchi mediatici pesanti per il suo curriculum*, che per quanto un po' impomatato è roba di livello super sayan di quarto livello che ascende all'ultra istinto rispetto a Bonaccini.
> 
> Ricordo attacchi vementi dai media e quant'altro. Roba che non vedremmo mai con un Bonaccini che diventasse presidente del consiglio domani mattina


Semplicemente perchè all'epoca era un candidato proposto in combutta con la Lega e non con i kompagni piddini. Poi, come tutti qui sappiamo, dopo il discorso contro il leader della Lega in parlamento in estate divenne l'eroe di Repubblica e co. 

Ma basti vedere che hanno speso soldi per fare un servizio ed andare da Trump a chiedergli quale politico supporta, nella speranza che dicesse qualcosa contro Salvini, visto che l'ex presidente ha sempre supportato Conte. Cioè, queste sono le inchieste e gli scoop che vanno trovando. Roba che puoi aspettarti da Grand Hotel, Chi, ma non da un quotidiano che fa pure la morale e si proclama indipendente. 

Con un giornalismo del genere, ovvio che pure la massa ne risente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Mi pare chiaro che si sottintenda [amministratore] caoace, come lo si dice di uno Zaia o di un Fedriga... e credo lo si possa dire a ragione. Dunque? Uno che ha già amministrato con successo la cosa pubblica ad un certo livello ha maggior credenziali di un professionistra della società civile, nel cursus honorum degli incarichi di Stato, a mio modo di vedere.



Dipende dove amministri. Se amministri una regione ottima che va col pilota automatico dove iniziano i tuoi meriti e iniziano quelli del sistema in cui sei inserito e dei tuoi cittadini?

Giusto per fare un esempio attuale calcistico, Allegri e la Juventus. Solo ora che c'è da metterci del suo finalmente tutti si stanno rendendo conto di quanto è incapace Allegri e che non è proprio in grado. Idem Bonaccini, come detto prima da altri, basta metterlo ad amministrare una regione con problemi di un certo tipo e vediamo le qualità reali dell'amministratore...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Mi pare chiaro che si sottintenda [amministratore] caoace, come lo si dice di uno Zaia o di un Fedriga... e credo lo si possa dire a ragione. Dunque? Uno che ha già amministrato con successo la cosa pubblica ad un certo livello ha maggior credenziali di un professionistra della società civile, nel cursus honorum degli incarichi di Stato, a mio modo di vedere.


In Emilia Romagna, purchè uno sia del PD, direbbero che sono capaci tutti. Renzi nei primi anni 2010 era il miglior sindaco d'Italiah, De Luca il miglior governatore d'Italia. Ah, ora mi viene in mente pure quel Pirozzi, sindaco di Amatrice, che si fece tanta pubblicità dopo il terremoto e tutti a dire "grande sindaco" quando poi scopri che prima di quell'evento si interessava più della squadra che allenava e non era mai in comune.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Emilia Romagna, purchè uno sia del PD, direbbero che sono capaci tutti. Renzi nei primi anni 2010 era il miglior sindaco d'Italiah, De Luca il miglior governatore d'Italia. Ah, ora mi viene in mente pure quel Pirozzi, sindaco di Amatrice, che si fece tanta pubblicità dopo il terremoto e tutti a dire "grande sindaco" quando poi scopri che prima di quell'evento si interessava più della squadra che allenava e non era mai in comune.



E il modello Riace? Esaltato pure all'estero? 

C'ha preso pure dei premi il competente mimmo lucano sul suo modello riace.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dipende dove amministri. Se amministri una regione ottima che va col pilota automatico dove iniziano i tuoi meriti e iniziano quelli del sistema in cui sei inserito e dei tuoi cittadini?
> 
> Giusto per fare un esempio attuale calcistico, Allegri e la Juventus. Solo ora che c'è da metterci del suo finalmente tutti si stanno rendendo conto di quanto è incapace Allegri e che non è proprio in grado. Idem Bonaccini, come detto prima da altri, basta metterlo ad amministrare una regione con problemi di un certo tipo e vediamo le qualità reali dell'amministratore...



Non è il miglior esempio, Allegri, che è uno che ci ha vinto vagonate di scudetti da quelle parti; semplicemente ci sono momenti di stanca nei cicli o addirittura inversione, ed andarvi contro diventa abbastanza titanico. Sarri non ha fatto meglio di lui, e aveva ancora una squadra intatta. In realtà basta poco per rovinare o quantomeno inceppare un complesso organizzato consolidato e uno dei modi più svelti e più lampanti per farlo è avere una figura apicale non all'altezza dopo un avvicendamento.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Emilia Romagna, purchè uno sia del PD, direbbero che sono capaci tutti. Renzi nei primi anni 2010 era il miglior sindaco d'Italiah, De Luca il miglior governatore d'Italia. Ah, ora mi viene in mente pure quel Pirozzi, sindaco di Amatrice, che si fece tanta pubblicità dopo il terremoto e tutti a dire "grande sindaco" quando poi scopri che prima di quell'evento si interessava più della squadra che allenava e non era mai in comune.



Renzi è sicuramente uno dei più talentuosi politici d'Italia, comunque, tant'è che se lo voleva accaparrare anche il Berlu che ci aveva visto un suo possibile successore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non è il miglior esempio, Allegri, che è uno che ci ha vinto vagonate di scudetti da quelle parti; semplicemente ci sono momenti di stanca nei cicli o addirittura inversione, ed andarvi contro diventa abbastanza titanico. Sarri non ha fatto meglio di lui, e aveva ancora una squadra intatta. In realtà basta poco per rovinare o quantomeno inceppare un complesso organizzato consolidato e uno dei modi più svelti e più lampanti per farlo è avere una figura apicale non all'altezza dopo un avvicendamento.



Sarri ha comunque vinto uno scudetto e contro Conte. Allegri contro Conte non vincerebbe mai e poi mai. Allegri contro chi ha vinto gli scudetti? Col Milan ha rischiato di perdere uno scudetto pure contro Leonardo. Ha sfruttato gli anni di lavoro di Conte alla Juve e il fatto che non esistessero avversari reali in serie A, questo si è giocato per anni lo scudetto contro Napule e Rometta. Siamo seri dai. Il mito di Allegri continua ancora a reggere solo per quelle due finali, rigorosamente perse, di champion. 

Tra l'altro la Juventus per quanto possa fare male Allegri alla fine alla qualificazione champion ci arriva sempre e comunque, in un altro contesto arrivi in conference con Allegri. Dai ad Allegri il Milan di Pioli e non arriva neanche nei primi 4


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarri ha comunque vinto uno scudetto e contro Conte. Allegri contro Conte non vincerebbe mai e poi mai. Allegri contro chi ha vinto gli scudetti? Col Milan ha rischiato di perdere uno scudetto pure contro Leonardo. Ha sfruttato gli anni di lavoro di Conte alla Juve e il fatto che non esistessero avversari reali in serie A, questo si è giocato per anni lo scudetto contro Napule e Rometta. Siamo seri dai. Il mito di Allegri continua ancora a reggere solo per quelle due finali, rigorosamente perse, di champion.
> 
> Tra l'altro la Juventus per quanto possa fare male Allegri alla fine alla qualificazione champion ci arriva sempre e comunque, in un altro contesto arrivi in conference con Allegri. Dai ad Allegri il Milan di Pioli e non arriva neanche nei primi 4



Allegri con un Milan già soffritto ci portava in Champions, non te lo ricordi? Le cose sono più complicate di come le fai tu L'anno scorso dopo un inizio horror a poche giornate dal termine ci aveva fatto venire la strizza...

Poi il paragone tra un allenatore che ha risultati facilmente e direttamente verificabili ed un presidente di regione è un pò tirato per i capelli...


----------



## Devil man (7 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta schifezza?
> Io avevo un CV migliore a 18 anni
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto che questo fino a *32 anni* non ha fatto una mazza? Neanche un lavoretto da citare, il nulla.


io non me ne capacito... ho 15 pagine di CV in più di questo ho lavorato e studiato anche all'estero, sono madre lingua inglese.. ho iniziato a lavorare a 19 anni e mi sono laureato a 24 anni... 

ho sbagliato tutto nella vita lol.. questo non ha fatto un ***** ed è presidente


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Renzi è sicuramente uno dei più talentuosi politici d'Italia, comunque, tant'è che se lo voleva accaparrare anche il Berlu che ci aveva visto un suo possibile successore.


Io parlo di politici del fare, tu la metti sul piano di strategie e cose così. De Luca in Campania ha creato un impero e ha praticamente inglobato il centrodestra e alle ultime regionali ha avuto il voto in massa dai leghisti.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io parlo di politici del fare, tu la metti sul piano di strategie e cose così. De Luca in Campania ha creato un impero e ha praticamente inglobato il centrodestra e alle ultime regionali ha avuto il voto in massa dai leghisti.


Anche quest'ultimo è un grande politico, mettendola su questo piano. Però sappi che quando si tratta di queste cose c'è dietro anche tanta corruzione.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io parlo di politici del fare, tu la metti sul piano di strategie e cose così. De Luca in Campania ha creato un impero e ha praticamente inglobato il centrodestra e alle ultime regionali ha avuto il voto in massa dai leghisti.



Non la metto sullo stesso piano: infatti per Bonaccini ho usato amministratore, per Renzi politico. Sono qualità diverse che sarebbe meglio se coesistessero, evidentemente. Detto ciò, l'abbiamo visto varie volte: plurititolati dottori commendatori professori avvocatoni sul fare nella cosa pubblica hanno troppo spesso trovato fondo sdruciolevole, quindi per me il CV visto alla maniera accademico/aziendale significa e non significa.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Berlusconi sulla guerra in Ucraina: Se Merkel con me possibile convincere Putin.


----------



## dadensa (7 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io non me ne capacito... ho 15 pagine di CV in più di questo ho lavorato e studiato anche all'estero, sono madre lingua inglese.. ho iniziato a lavorare a 19 anni e mi sono laureato a 24 anni...
> 
> ho sbagliato tutto nella vita lol.. questo non ha fatto un ***** ed è presidente


Ti faccio una domanda: tu che sicuramente sei una persona e un professionista capace entreresti in politica? E in politica non intendo consigliere del paesino ma all'interno di una carriera che punta ad un ruolo importante?
È un pensiero che spesso mi pongo. Una persona capace e pulita, con un ottimo background, senza doppi fini o interessi perché dovrebbe entrare in questo sistema politico che rischia di assorbirti in una rete "malata"?
I soldi? Direi di no, una persona davvero capace può ambire ad entrate ben più alte di un politico. 
Rimane il senso civico e il patriottismo, ma è davvero sufficiente da valerne la pena col rischio di rovinarti come reputazione personale e professionale?


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io non me ne capacito... ho 15 pagine di CV in più di questo ho lavorato e studiato anche all'estero, sono madre lingua inglese.. ho iniziato a lavorare a 19 anni e mi sono laureato a 24 anni...
> 
> ho sbagliato tutto nella vita lol.. questo non ha fatto un ***** ed è presidente


"lavora solo chi non ha niente da fare"

una delle frasi di Cetto La Qualunque


----------



## Sam (7 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi sulla guerra in Ucraina: Se Merkel con me possibile convincere Putin.


Non dev'esserci più gnagna Villa Certosa se è costretto a richiamare la culona inchiavabile.


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

*Melenchon a Roma per incontrare Unione popolare di De Magistris:

"Non potevo restare a casa mentre affrontavate i fascisti"*




preferivo il viaggio di di battista e di maio in diretta streaming per parlare con i gilet gialli a Parigi...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Melenchon a Roma per incontrare Unione popolare di De Magistris:
> 
> "Non potevo restare a casa mentre affrontavate i fascisti"*
> 
> ...


Un altro fintoppositore. Basti vedere che ha fatto l'endorsement per Macron. C'è da dire che, almeno, ha votato con la Le Pen contro il green pass. Cosa che da noi nemmeno la destra ha fatto.


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta schifezza?
> Io avevo un CV migliore a 18 anni
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto che questo fino a *32 anni* non ha fatto una mazza? Neanche un lavoretto da citare, il nulla.


Forse viveva da politica fin da 23 anni che faceva l'assessore: l'assessore comunale guadagna la metà di un sindaco (1/15 nei comuni più piccoli ma quello di Bonaccini superava la soglia dei 5000 abitanti).


----------



## ARKANA (8 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta schifezza?
> Io avevo un CV migliore a 18 anni
> 
> Ci rendiamo conto che questo fino a *32 anni* non ha fatto una mazza? Neanche un lavoretto da citare, il nulla.


Stessa cosa la meloni, però a quanto pare lei va bene, bahh


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio La7 mostrato a L'Aria Che Tira:
FDI 22,7%
PD 21,7%
M5S 13,8%
Lega 10,9%
FI 7,9%
Terzo Polo 7,0%
Sinistra+Verdi 3,5%
+Europa 2,7%
Italexit 2,5%
Moderati 1,2%
Impegno Civico 0,8%*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2022)

Sparatemi.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567175047369859073


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sparatemi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567175047369859073


purtroppo ve l'ho detto, sui social siculi si legge solo Conte, Conte , Conte.. spero la realtà sia diversa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2022)

*
Conte: "Mai con la Meloni. Con Letta invece non si sa cosa succederà."*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sparatemi.


Certe realtà del meridione sono veramente tristi e i partiti politici ci sguazzano alla grande...E non è la prima volta.







Ma pure gli elettori di Berlusconi avevano certi atteggiamenti "servilisti" eh. Non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> purtroppo ve l'ho detto, sui social siculi si legge solo Conte, Conte , Conte.. spero la realtà sia diversa


Conte devo ammettere che lo facevo più inesperto, invece rispetto a colleghi di più esperienza come Letta e Salvini sta facendo pure una campagna """discreta""". Poi magari sarà merito dell'amante Casalino, non lo so. 

Anche su Putin sta avendo un'ambiguità che può fargli guadagnare voti e che era la strategia che doveva utilizzare la Meloni, cioè ne pro-Putin, ma neanche troppo contro. Un giorno fa ha dichiarato "Nessuno dica che Putin non voglia la pace". Dichiarazione perfetta, a mio parere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Mai con la Meloni. Con Letta invece non si sa cosa succederà."*



che somaro.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Mai con la Meloni. Con Letta invece non si sa cosa succederà."*


Quando il M5S dice mai a qualcuno, significa tutto il contrario. Attenzione  .

Anche perchè poi Letta dopo le elezioni si dimetterà. Tutti sanno che farà flop, lui stesso come anche Draghi che sta sempre contattando la Meloni, come dichiarato dallo stesso nipote di Gianni.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
FDI 24,3%
PD 19,5% (per la prima volta un sondaggio di queste elezioni politiche lo dà sotto il 20%)
M5S 13,5%
Lega 13%
Terzo Polo 7,7%
Forza Italia 6,9%
Sinistra Italiana-Europa Verde 2,7% 
Italexit per l’Italia 2,7%
Noi Moderati 2.5%
Impegno Civico 2,2%
+Europa 1,3%*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
> FDI 24,3%
> PD 19,5% (per la prima volta un sondaggio di queste elezioni politiche lo dà sotto il 20%)
> M5S 13,5%
> ...


Oh comunque fateci caso, tutti i partiti che, per finta o meno, sono andati contro Draghi sono cresciuti. Chi lo ha appoggiato fino all'ultimo sta crollando. Eh ma sono un povero complottista....


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa la meloni, però a quanto pare lei va bene, bahh


La Meloni prima dei 30 anni era già una giornalista professionista, livello C2 in inglese e C1 in francese.
Questo non fa di lei una buona politica, ma almeno qualcosina aveva fatto nella vita


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oh comunque fateci caso, tutti i partiti che, per finta o meno, sono andati contro Draghi sono cresciuti. Chi lo ha appoggiato fino all'ultimo sta crollando. Eh ma sono un povero complottista....


c'è però l'eccezione, Calenda reincarnazione di Draghi in crescita


----------



## Milanoide (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Li vorrei vedere ad amministrare la Campania, Calabria, Sicilia e altre regioni disastrate ai vari Bonaccini, Zaia, Fedriga e compagnia pompata. Dirò bravo al primo che risolverà i problemi di quelle realtà.


E per rispondere anche ad un tuo precedente post sulla Meloni e le possibili decisioni antipopolari sogno, sogno, sogno:
- abrogazione del reddito di cittadinanza
- forte incentivazione al foto voltaico al Sud ma solo con utilizzo di prodotti con costruzione dei pannelli in loco, costi quello che costi.
- quindi politica industriale.
- ma anche ultima opportunità per lavorare veramente.
- gli assenteisti bollati a fuoco sulla fronte perderanno ogni diritto ad assistenza pubblica fino alla morte


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è però l'eccezione, Calenda reincarnazione di Draghi in crescita


Quelli alla fine sono voti rubati al PD. Quell'elettorato di centrosinistra è pro-Draghi in maggioranza e, probabilmente, reputano meglio Calenda che Letta (a me fanno pena uguale).


----------



## Milanoide (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi sulla guerra in Ucraina: Se Merkel con me possibile convincere Putin.


Ora si fuole fare la kulona inkiafabile?
Fuori ti testa forte, ja.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio Cise/Iccp pubblicato sul sito della Luiss dà il centrodestra in vantaggio, ma solo di 11 punti di vantaggio sul centrosinistra (42% contro 31%):
FDI 23%
PD 21,4%
M5S 16,6%
Lega 9,6%
Forza Italia 8%
Verdi-Sinistra 5,9%
Azione-Italia Viva 5,3%
Italexit 3,6%
+Europa 2,3% 
Altre liste 2%
Impegno Civico 1,4%
Noi Moderati 0,9%*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Cise/Iccp pubblicato sul sito della Luiss dà il centrodestra in vantaggio, ma solo di 11 punti di vantaggio sul centrosinistra (42% contro 31%):
> FDI 23%
> PD 21,4%
> M5S 16,6%
> ...


Tutti i sondaggi vanno presi con le pinze, però attenzione: il CISE nel 2018 fu il primo e unico sondaggio a dire che c'era un testa a testa tra Lega e Forza Italia e che la seconda non avrebbe dominato sulla prima come dicevano altri sondaggi che la davano molto sopra. E, alla fine, è successo che Salvini superò Berlusconi.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

quindi la Lega avrebbe perso 4 punti in pochi giorni ?
e che ha fatto Salvini ?


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi la Lega avrebbe perso 4 punti in pochi giorni ?
> e che ha fatto Salvini ?


ha messo in dubbio le sante sanzioni


----------



## Milanoide (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certe realtà del meridione sono veramente tristi e i partiti politici ci sguazzano alla grande...E non è la prima volta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma no, ma cosa dici. Il Sud è macho.
Non ha bisogno di nessuno.
Cosa? Ah, il Sud recita la parte della donzella sedotta e maritata che ora non concede il divorzio e vuole ricchi alimenti. 
Ma no, sicuramente ti sbagli


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi la Lega avrebbe perso 4 punti in pochi giorni ?
> e che ha fatto Salvini ?


Non lo so. I sondaggi sono da prendere con le pinze. Io penso, da mesi, che Salvini prenderà una tranvata storica. 

L'impressione poi è che Conte gli stia prendendo tutto l'elettorato del meridione che due anni fa votò in massa Salvini. Posso testimoniare, comunque, che dalle mie parti (sono della Campania) Salvini non è visto di buon occhio da anni, precisamente da quando ha fatto cadere il Conte 1. Mossa politica bocciata perfino da Vittorio Feltri.

La mia, personale, previsione è che il centrodestra non avrà la maggioranza e sarà costretto a fare alleanza con Renzi (ex PD) e Calenda (ex Montiano, quindi pure peggio). Il peggio del peggio, nonchè un'ulteriore cioccolatino ai grillo-piddini.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

*Lorenzo Pregliasco a La7: "Nonostante la Meloni sia pro-Sanzioni, l'elettorato di FDI è diviso sul tema".*


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lorenzo Pregliasco a La7: "Nonostante la Meloni sia pro-Sanzioni, l'elettorato di FDI è diviso sul tema".*



Io non credo che la Meloni sia pro-sanzioni al 100%, secondo me bluffa, in parte.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lorenzo Pregliasco a La7: "Nonostante la Meloni sia pro-Sanzioni, l'elettorato di FDI è diviso sul tema".*


e che banalità è mai questa ?
ci sono decine di argomenti su cui l'elettorato di un partito è diviso.
perchè nel pd erano tutti per fare l'accordo con i 5 stelle ?
nella Lega erano tutti per entrare nel governo ?
etc etc


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non credo che la Meloni sia pro-sanzioni al 100%, secondo me bluffa, in parte.


Anche per me, forse (però se confermi Cingolani non è che puoi fare miracoli). Il problema è che è un argomento tosto e, secondo me, la Meloni avrebbe dovuto essere più ambigua senza prendere posizioni nette, per convincere. Poi è anche vero che se ti comporti in quel modo, con il cavolo che Mattarella ti dà l'incarico per essere premier e quindi...Non è così facile.


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2022)

*Conte:*

*"Incomprensibile il blocco del Superbonus da parte del governo uscente

Noi stiamo combattendo perché c'è un cassetto pieno di crediti che vanno sbloccati. 
Anche sul decreto Aiuti non pensate che dovesse essere un imperativo etico approvare subito l'emendamento, visto che ci sono imprese con 47mila addetti che altrimenti chiudono?*
*Vanno sbloccati subito quei crediti

E' una misura di sistema che consente la rigenerazione urbana e il taglio della CO2. Se contrasti questa misura vuol dire che non condividi la transizione energetica"


Letta nipote cartomante legge il futuro:

"Il vero obiettivo della destra è cacciare Mattarella e stravolgere la Costituzione a colpi di maggioranza"


La sai l'ultima...di Calenda:

"Qui stanno chiudendo tutte le imprese, rischiamo la recessione e un milione di persone per strada. *
*Bisogna fermare la campagna elettorale, vedersi domattina e aiutare Draghi a prendere un provvedimento"


Ansa*


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Cise/Iccp pubblicato sul sito della Luiss dà il centrodestra in vantaggio, ma solo di 11 punti di vantaggio sul centrosinistra (42% contro 31%):
> FDI 23%
> PD 21,4%
> M5S 16,6%
> ...


La campagna mediatica unidirezionale sta dando i suoi frutti, come sempre. Media e social uniti contro la destra, uno strazio aprire facebook o Instagram e leggere SOLO di fascismo, abolizione dei diritti umani ed una serie di stupidaggini alle quali possono credere soltanto gli universitari fuoricorso dell'Alma mater studiorum o qualche feudatario toscano. Il governo tecnico é sempre più vicino, così siamo tutti contenti


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La campagna mediatica unidirezionale sta dando i suoi frutti, come sempre. Media e social uniti contro la destra, uno strazio aprire facebook o Instagram e leggere SOLO di fascismo, abolizione dei diritti umani ed una serie di stupidaggini alle quali possono credere soltanto gli universitari fuoricorso dell'Alma mater studiorum o qualche feudatario toscano. Il governo tecnico é sempre più vicino, così siamo tutti contenti


Dipende, se ci sarà un'alta partecipazione e la destra non sfonda potresti avere ragione tu. Ma se la destra non convince per l'astensione, allora le cavolate sul fascismoh, nazismo, sessismo, novaxxismoh non c'entrano nulla. La gente semplicemente non crede più in questi politici.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

*Pregliasco junior: "Crescita di FDI nel centronord".*


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende, se ci sarà un'alta partecipazione e la destra non sfonda potresti avere ragione tu. Ma se la destra non convince per l'astensione, allora le cavolate sul fascismoh, nazismo, sessismo, novaxxismoh non c'entrano nulla. La gente semplicemente non crede più in questi politici.


Ma l' astensionismo negli altri paesi dell' UE (o anche nel resto del mondo) come si comporta? Non é che é semplicemente "naturale"? Andare a votare viene visto un po' come andare a messa dalle nuove generazioni  , non so... sicuramente una buona fetta della popolazione si é stufata di dare credito alla politica, ma non é una spiegazione che mi convince a pieno


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma l' astensionismo negli altri paesi dell' UE (o anche nel resto del mondo) come si comporta? Non é che é semplicemente "naturale"? Andare a votare viene visto un po' come andare a messa dalle nuove generazioni  , non so... sicuramente una buona fetta della popolazione si é stufata di dare credito alla politica, ma non é una spiegazione che mi convince a pieno


I dati delle ultime elezioni regionali/amministrative parlano chiaro. C'è un malcontento per tutta la classe politica, dopo che quasi tutti si sono appecorati a Draghi. Non abbiamo un opposizione vera, ed è grave. In Francia, almeno, quando Macron ha proposto la stessa identica cosa, ossia "governo di unitàh nazionaleh" l'opposizione ha detto no. 

Io sono combattuto nell'andare a votare o meno, in tutta onestà. Comunque non rimpiangetemi, io alle precedenti elezioni ho più votato partitini che grandi partiti, quindi non è che faccio chissà quale numero  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pregliasco junior: "Crescita di FDI nel centronord".*


Se questo dato è vero, Salvini è certo che prenderà una batosta di quelle da ricordare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Noto per Porta a Porta:
> FDI 24,3%
> PD 19,5% (per la prima volta un sondaggio di queste elezioni politiche lo dà sotto il 20%)
> M5S 13,5%
> ...



Praticamente i 5stelle stanno rubando i voti al pd.
Così come Fdl li sta rubacchiando alla lega


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi, comunque sono molto deluso da tutti voi.
Come avete fatto a non postare il video di cellusconi ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se questo dato è vero, Salvini è certo che prenderà una batosta di quelle da ricordare.


Salvini si é ammazzato da solo nel tempo, ciò che invece mi stupisce é chi ancora va dietro al PD, probabilmente la massa di fannulloni, lgbt, risorse, sardine, la feccia insomma


----------



## __king george__ (8 Settembre 2022)

ma è vero che la Meloni ha definito l'anoressia una "devianza giovanile"?

se è cosi è gravissimo e mi tocca rivalutare il tutto


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è vero che la Meloni ha definito l'anoressia una "devianza giovanile"?
> 
> se è cosi è gravissimo e mi tocca rivalutare il tutto


Guarda, ci sono alcuni temi dove sono piuttosto drastico anche io, senza entrare nello specifico che è meglio, poi altrimenti tocca puntualizzare tutto e diventa un lavoraccio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è vero che la Meloni ha definito l'anoressia una "devianza giovanile"?
> 
> se è cosi è gravissimo e mi tocca rivalutare il tutto



Se cerchi su internet trovi la lista delle "devianze" fatta dalla Meloni:

droga, tabagismo, ludopatia, autolesionismo, obesità, anoressia*,* bullismo, baby gang, hikikomori


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è vero che la Meloni ha definito l'anoressia una "devianza giovanile"?
> 
> se è cosi è gravissimo e mi tocca rivalutare il tutto


Non è una devianza, ma per esempio l'obesità data dalla pigrizia e non da altro da ''fastidio'' pure a me, ed io se smetto di allenarmi divento un vitello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è vero che la Meloni ha definito l'anoressia una "devianza giovanile"?
> 
> *se è cosi è gravissimo e mi tocca rivalutare il tutto*



Le cose importanti...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Le cose importanti...


è si è importante

perchè se un disturbo psichiatrico me lo considera devianza è un problema..

è ignorante e anche pericolosa se ragiona cosi..questa me l'ero persa e preferivo non venirla a sapere


----------



## ARKANA (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non è una devianza, ma per esempio l'obesità data dalla pigrizia e non da altro da ''fastidio'' pure a me, ed io se smetto di allenarmi divento un vitello.


Posso chiederti (solo per curiosità mia) come mai? Come mai ti da "fastidio" chi lo è per pigrizia? Alla fine i problemi di salute dovuti all'obesità li ha chi obeso lo è (io non lo sono quindi non è niente di personale la mia considerazione) se tu allenandoti stai bene con te stesso, perché ti dovrebbe dare fastidio se uno è grasso perchè preferisce stare a casa a mangiare le patatine davanti alla TV piuttosto che fare sport? Magari sta bene con se stesso facendo così, poi che non si salutare come stile di vita penso siamo tutti d'accordo, ma addirittura fastidio?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio Cise/Iccp pubblicato sul sito della Luiss dà il centrodestra in vantaggio, ma solo di 11 punti di vantaggio sul centrosinistra (42% contro 31%):
> FDI 23%
> PD 21,4%
> M5S 16,6%
> ...



M5S al 16,6


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> M5S al 16,6



Eh beh, tutti i cornutoni con il reddito di cittadinanza....vorrei davvero vincesse la melona per vederli tutti a cù a terra.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh, tutti i cornutoni con il reddito di cittadinanza....vorrei davvero vincesse la melona per vederli tutti a cù a terra.



Anche se vincesse la Meloni credo che difficilmente potrà togliere il RDC senza prevedere uno strumento simile per sostenere chi veramente ha bisogno.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti (solo per curiosità mia) come mai? Come mai ti da "fastidio" chi lo è per pigrizia? Alla fine i problemi di salute dovuti all'obesità li ha chi obeso lo è (io non lo sono quindi non è niente di personale la mia considerazione) se tu allenandoti stai bene con te stesso, perché ti dovrebbe dare fastidio se uno è grasso perchè preferisce stare a casa a mangiare le patatine davanti alla TV piuttosto che fare sport? Magari sta bene con se stesso facendo così, poi che non si salutare come stile di vita penso siamo tutti d'accordo, ma addirittura fastidio?


non mi da fatidio la persona che lo fa, mi sono spiegato male, mi da fastidio questa ultima tendenza (proveniente dal solito paese) con cui si vogliono sdoganare quelle che per me sono malattie (body positivity la chiamano?). 
Ok posso capire il ragionamento inclusivo, ed anche il fatto che bisogna accettarsi, ma fanno passare anche dei messaggi estremi che mettono a rischio la salute dei più malleabili.


----------



## ARKANA (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non mi da fatidio la persona che lo fa, mi sono spiegato male, mi da fastidio questa ultima tendenza (proveniente dal solito paese) con cui si vogliono sdoganare quelle che per me sono malattie (body positivity la chiamano?).
> Ok posso capire il ragionamento inclusivo, ed anche il fatto che bisogna accettarsi, ma fanno passare anche dei messaggi estremi che mettono a rischio la salute dei più malleabili.


Ah ok grazie per la risposta, si la cosa di farla passare come una scelta normale e salutista quella di essere obesi da fastidio pure a me


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è si è importante
> 
> perchè se un disturbo psichiatrico me lo considera devianza è un problema..
> 
> è ignorante e anche pericolosa se ragiona cosi..questa me l'ero persa e preferivo non venirla a sapere


Ma ascolta quello che dice, ti hanno pure postato un video nel quale rispiega il perchè ha utilizzato quel vocabolo.
E' improprio? Vero, ma è ancor più improprio e deprecabile l'uso che ne fa Letta, se davvero vogliamo ragionare col vocabolario Garzanti in mano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche se vincesse la Meloni credo che difficilmente potrà togliere il RDC senza prevedere uno strumento simile per sostenere chi veramente ha bisogno.



Chi ne ha veramente bisogno è un conto, tutti gli altri cornutoni in età lavorativa un altro.
A questi gli farei restituire anche tutto l'importo incassato in questi 4 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi ne ha veramente bisogno è un conto, tutti gli altri cornutoni in età lavorativa un altro.
> A questi gli farei restituire anche tutto l'importo incassato in questi 4 anni.



Il problema è che qualunque misura verrà adottata ci sarà sempre chi ne abuserà.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è si è importante
> 
> perchè se un disturbo psichiatrico me lo considera devianza è un problema..
> 
> è ignorante e anche pericolosa se ragiona cosi..questa me l'ero persa e preferivo non venirla a sapere



Uh, blasfemia fascista, senza dubbio.

Perché, un disturbo psichiatrico è qualcosa di positivo? Chiaro che è una devianza, andrà corretta, no, l'avrà detta in quel senso. Se non sbaglio con l'anoressia ci si può rimettere la pelle, eh.

La tua mi sembra una scusa.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Settembre 2022)

Pd in fase calante netta mentre il m5s in ascesa.. in teoria ciò significa più seggi al centrodestra.
Italexit se la gioca all'ultimo voto per superare lo sbarramento


----------



## __king george__ (8 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Uh, blasfemia fascista, senza dubbio.
> 
> Perché, un disturbo psichiatrico è qualcosa di positivo? Chiaro che è una devianza, andrà corretta, no, l'avrà detta in quel senso. Se non sbaglio con l'anoressia ci si può rimettere la pelle, eh.
> 
> La tua mi sembra una scusa.


l'anoressia è una malattia che va curata (se si riesce) non una devianza

come un tumore la schizofrenia l'asma ecc

se non sapete di quello che parlate non parlatene


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'anoressia è una malattia che va curata (se si riesce) non una devianza
> 
> come un tumore la schizofrenia l'asma ecc
> 
> se non sapete di quello che parlate non parlatene



Beh, allora illuminami, che differenza c'è tra una malattia psichiatrica e una devianza?

L'anoressia non è una malattia, è un disagio psichico, e con i tumori e l'asma non c'entra proprio un bel niente.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, allora illuminami, che differenza c'è tra una malattia psichiatrica e una devianza?
> 
> L'anoressia non è una malattia, è un disagio psichico, e con i tumori e l'asma non c'entra proprio un bel niente.


come non c'entra nulla? sono tutte patologie mediche riconosciute ormai da decenni

se pure la medicina diventa a interpretazione allora.....


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'anoressia è una malattia che va curata (se si riesce) non una devianza
> 
> come un tumore la schizofrenia l'asma ecc
> 
> se non sapete di quello che parlate non parlatene





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, allora illuminami, che differenza c'è tra una malattia psichiatrica e una devianza?
> 
> L'anoressia non è una malattia, è un disagio psichico, e con i tumori e l'asma non c'entra proprio un bel niente.


Si può discutere sul termine più corretto, ma resta un'etichetta per cercare di identificare un fenomeno, che è quello che è a prescindere da come lo nominiamo. Premesso capitan ovvio:

Nei fatti
- l'anoressia richiede trattamenti complessi (non solo farmacologici come si sa);
- guarigione difficile (ho usato la parola guarire, che schiaccia l'occhio a guarire...dalla malattia);
- il concetto stesso per cui per l'anoressia si va dal medico, che deve "combatterla".

E questi sono solamente fatti dettati dalla logica e dalla banale osservazione. Ci sono le evidenze scientifiche eh.
Dunque si sbaglia meno (se non che si tratta dei termini corretti) definendola una *malattia*, una *patologia* o un *disturbo*.

Penso che in medicina il termine "devianza" non si usi. E se si usa è un uso scorretto.
Le devianze sono usate nel campo sessuale, tipo farsi prendere a calci i testicoli. Oppure, come leggo su wikipedia, si usano in sociologia.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come non c'entra nulla? sono tutte patologie mediche riconosciute ormai da decenni
> 
> se pure la medicina diventa a interpretazione allora.....





Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Si può discutere sul termine più corretto, ma resta un'etichetta per cercare di identificare un fenomeno, che è quello che è a prescindere da come lo nominiamo. Premesso capitan ovvio:
> 
> Nei fatti
> - l'anoressia richiede trattamenti complessi (non solo farmacologici come si sa);
> ...



Stiamo discutendo del sesso degli angeli.

Per malattia si intende un certo tipo di patologie, l'anoressia ha origine nervosa puramente psichica, e usare il termine malattia secondo me è una licenza poetica. Poi magari avete ragione voi, io cito la letteratura.

In genere si va dallo psicologo o dallo psicoterapeuta, non dal medico, che però ovviamente può essere consultato in prima battuta perché è il punto di riferimento per qualsiasi cosa che non va nella persona. Ovviamente i farmaci vengono usati, perché agiscono sulla psiche, ma non è una garanzia né dimostrata né efficace.

Comunque siamo largamente OT, il punto è che la Melona può aver usato un termine maldestro, senza dubbio.

Poi se qualcuno crede che le anoressiche verranno deportate e fiondate nelle camere a gas, ok. Puntualizzare queste boiate (con tutto il rispetto per chi soffre di questi disturbi) mi sembra un po' pretestuoso, tenuto conto di tutto quello che viene sparato dall'altra parte.


----------



## Victorss (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, allora illuminami, che differenza c'è tra una malattia psichiatrica e una devianza?
> 
> L'anoressia non è una malattia, è un disagio psichico, e con i tumori e l'asma non c'entra proprio un bel niente.


Attenzione a non fare confusione. Le malattie psichiatriche non hanno nulla a che vedere con le devianze. Le devianze sono comportamenti che si allontanano dalle norme o dalle regole imposte in un determinato contesto sociale. L'anoressia è una situazione clinica che porta a diversi scompensi psico-fisici che possono portare a depressioni maggiori, sindromi ossessivo-compulsive e fino alla morte. In psicologia è classificata come disturbo alimentare ed è riconosciuta ormai da decenni come malattia a tutti gli effetti.
Ho lavorato in un centro per ragazze anoressiche, roba molto brutta.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è vero che la Meloni ha definito l'anoressia una "devianza giovanile"?
> 
> se è cosi è gravissimo e mi tocca rivalutare il tutto


Non mi aspettavo niente di diverso da tutto un movimento politico anti scientifico e anti logico.
Si va avanti proprio per sentito dire e rimedi della nonna e medioevo.
(per gli stessi esatti motivi si tratta di persone che ancora faticano a concepire il fenomeno dell'omosessualità, segnando un ritardo di almeno vent'anni sulle conoscenze del 2022 in dote al mondo).

Non a caso uno psichiatra, in merito a sta storia di Meloni e anoressia, ha detto che ciò rispecchia una retrocultura insita nel paese. Ma va!

Ho guardato l'altro video di Meloni: anche quando tenta di usare il cervello, bolla la questione obesità con un "a me che cosa m'ha salvato? M'ha salvato lo sport, facile". 
Ma facile cosa? Nel suo caso (1) è dimagrita, quindi apposto basta la corsetta?
E' incommentabile dai, siamo proprio al livello "amici discutono al bar".


Noi ridiamo e scherziamo sugli stregoni di Lukaku e Pogba, quando altri stregoni stanno per governare una nazione.

Per rinfrescare:






Alle elezioni del 2018, il programma del centrodestra alla voce "ricerca e istruzione" riportava due paginette con un generico "rilanciare l'università".

Poi oh, ne abbiamo sentite di fandonie ovunque, vedi il movimento 5 stelle con gaffe scientifiche assurde.

Per questi e molti altri motivi, non riscontro persone valide tra i candidati, sparano troppe stupidaggini. La via maestra è non votare.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stiamo discutendo del sesso degli angeli.
> 
> Per malattia si intende un certo tipo di patologie, l'anoressia ha origine nervosa puramente psichica, e usare il termine malattia secondo me è una licenza poetica. Poi magari avete ragione voi, io cito la letteratura.
> 
> ...


l'anoressia la cura lo psichiatra che è un medico


----------



## __king george__ (9 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo niente di diverso da tutto un movimento politico anti scientifico e anti logico.
> Si va avanti proprio per sentito dire e rimedi della nonna e medioevo.
> (per gli stessi esatti motivi si tratta di persone che ancora faticano a concepire il fenomeno dell'omosessualità, segnando un ritardo di almeno vent'anni sulle conoscenze del 2022 in dote al mondo).
> 
> ...


la tentazione di non votare c'è in effetti...troppo pressapochismo da chi dovrebbe governare...


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'anoressia la cura lo psichiatra che è un medico



Guarda, la cura un "tizio". Lasciamo perdere.



Victorss ha scritto:


> Attenzione a non fare confusione. Le malattie psichiatriche non hanno nulla a che vedere con le devianze. Le devianze sono comportamenti che si allontanano dalle norme o dalle regole imposte in un determinato contesto sociale. L'anoressia è una situazione clinica che porta a diversi scompensi psico-fisici che possono portare a depressioni maggiori, sindromi ossessivo-compulsive e fino alla morte. In psicologia è classificata come disturbo alimentare ed è riconosciuta ormai da decenni come malattia a tutti gli effetti.
> Ho lavorato in un centro per ragazze anoressiche, roba molto brutta.



Io non faccio confusione, eventualmente l'ha fatta la Melona, vedi il mio post precedente. Capisco la differenza tra devianza e un disagio psichico come l'anoressia.

Per quello che ne so io l'anoressia è una distorsione mentale, non è causata da agenti patogeni, e non se ne esce con procedure "mediche" standard. Mi sembra che lo dicano i diretti interessati.

Poi può essere messa sotto l'ombrello del termine "malattie". Ok.

Pure io sono malato, di Milan.

Chiuso OT.


----------



## ARKANA (9 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo niente di diverso da tutto un movimento politico anti scientifico e anti logico.
> Si va avanti proprio per sentito dire e rimedi della nonna e medioevo.
> (per gli stessi esatti motivi si tratta di persone che ancora faticano a concepire il fenomeno dell'omosessualità, segnando un ritardo di almeno vent'anni sulle conoscenze del 2022 in dote al mondo).
> 
> ...


Beh stai pur sempre parlando di uno che era nei giovani comunisti padani e di una che si professa cristiana e poi fa figli fuori dal matrimonio


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stiamo discutendo del sesso degli angeli.
> 
> Per malattia si intende un certo tipo di patologie, l'anoressia ha origine nervosa puramente psichica, e usare il termine malattia secondo me è una licenza poetica. Poi magari avete ragione voi, io cito la letteratura.
> 
> ...


Hai detto bene, si può dire che l'origine può essere psichica; bisogna vedere cosa si instaura/in cosa sfocia.

Faccio un esempio: 
nel calderone delle "devianze" Fratelli d'italia ha messo anche la ludopatia, facilmente considerata come un "vizio".

Ma il giocatore d'azzardo ha un danno nei meccanismi che riguardano la dopamina. Ha praticamente un danno al cervello. Tant'è che esistono trattamenti per questa "patologia" (citando la letteratura di riferimento) che fanno uso della stimolazione magnetica transcranica (nome che dice tutto; usata anche per altre dipendenze, ma anche la depressione), con l'obiettivo di riportare certe aree del cervello ad una condizione "pre-patologia".

Comunque il dibattito sul come considerare l'obesità continuo a trovarlo interessante.
Per questo ho preferito dire che considerando questi fenomeni come "malattia" si sbaglia meno.
Perché sono abbastanza sicuro che definendoli "devianza" si sbaglia parecchio di più.

Quindi, provando a rientrare OT, non riesco a schifarmi quando i politici non solo dicono il falso, ma ancora di più mi dà fastidio che devono per forza dire la loro opinione da bar su argomenti a loro sconosciuti. E cavolo parla di lavoro e di energia, se ne capisci. No, devono fare la lectio magistralis su come curare l'obesità.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene, si può dire che l'origine può essere psichica; bisogna vedere cosa si instaura/in cosa sfocia.
> 
> Faccio un esempio:
> nel calderone delle "devianze" Fratelli d'italia ha messo anche la ludopatia, facilmente considerata come un "vizio".
> ...



Puoi criticare i termini e l'atteggiamento della Melona quanto vuoi.

Io non la difendo certo, ma mi sembra che siano polemiche pretestuose.

Curare queste malattie, intese come devianze o no, non mi sembra un male, perché gli effetti sulla persona non sono positivi, e come ripeto, non credo che l'intenzione è di farlo con emarginazione o leggi fasciste/razziste.

Tanto inutile girarci intorno, gli argomenti dove si vuole andare a parare sono questi e pochi altri.



Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Noi ridiamo e scherziamo sugli stregoni di Lukaku e Pogba, quando altri stregoni stanno per governare una nazione.



Beh, da quell'altra parte abbiamo stregoni che hanno mandato in default la Russia solo con le parole, eh. Potentissimi.

E lasciamo perdere cosa ci aspetta. Mi sa che nel pentolone degli stregoni farà un po' più caldo che nelle nostre case quest'inverno.


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Puoi criticare i termini e l'atteggiamento della Melona quanto vuoi.
> 
> Io non la difendo certo, ma mi sembra che siano polemiche pretestuose.
> 
> ...


Certo, giusto parlare anche di questi argomenti, ma facendolo bene; ci si informa o si dà la parola a qualcuno del partito che ne parla in modo più costruttivo e scientifico. Se bolli l'obesità con "basta lo sport, è facile" non vai da nessuna parte secondo me.


Ho preso il discorso/rituale di Salvini appunto per il tema rituali magici/religiosi.
Lui ha affidato l'Italia e gli italiani al "cuore immacolato di Maria", e lo ha detto piuttosto seriamente.
Senza assolutamente urtare la sensibilità di un credente in queste divinità, non è da escludere che lui stesse parlando di un personaggio immaginario. Di cose che non esistono, eppure (sostiene lui) in grado di produrre effetti nel mondo.
Mi sembra di riscontrare delle similitudini con gli atti di stregoneria, ovvero danze e uso di oggetti privi di effetti ma che, da alcuni vengono creduti come capaci di produrre effetti.

Poi chiaro che dentro la bolla "Italia-cristianesimo" ridiamo degli stregoni africani, e andiamo nelle chiese per partecipare a rituali.
Magari dentro la bolla "stregoni africani" succede il contrario


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Certo, giusto parlare anche di questi argomenti, ma facendolo bene; ci si informa o si dà la parola a qualcuno del partito che ne parla in modo più costruttivo e scientifico. Se bolli l'obesità con "basta lo sport, è facile" non vai da nessuna parte secondo me.



Ma guarda, su questo hai ragione, eh. Mica ho elogiato la Melona.

E' solo che da questo punto di vista fanno tutti schifo.

Però, nuovamente con tutto il rispetto per chi è il soggetto di quanto detto, mi sembrano cose che non sono proprio all'apice delle priorità, da scriverci poemi. Sottolineare 'ste robe mi sembra un po' fuorviante.

Di boiate naziste contro la persona ne hanno dette tutti (tipo affermazioni di dubbio gusto sulla questione Covid), ma mi sembra che se giungono dalla parte opposta vengono sempre un po', come dire, giustificate o minimizzate. Qui invece ci si inalbera subito. Non va bene qui ma non va bene neanche di là.



Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ho preso il discorso/rituale di Salvini appunto per il tema rituali magici/religiosi.
> Lui ha affidato l'Italia e gli italiani al "cuore immacolato di Maria", e lo ha detto piuttosto seriamente.
> Senza assolutamente urtare la sensibilità di un credente in queste divinità, non è da escludere che lui stesse parlando di un personaggio immaginario. Di cose che non esistono, eppure (sostiene lui) in grado di produrre effetti nel mondo.
> Mi sembra di riscontrare delle similitudini con gli atti di stregoneria, ovvero danze e uso di oggetti privi di effetti ma che, da alcuni vengono creduti come capaci di produrre effetti.
> ...



Guarda che Salvini io lo spedirei su Marte, senza tuta da astronauta, e mi dà alquanto fastidio se va al governo con la Meloni.


----------



## sunburn (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, la cura un "tizio". Lasciamo perdere.


La cura(prova a curarla) un “tizio” con una laurea in medicina e chirurgia, iscrizione all’albo dei medici e specializzazione in psichiatria. 
In sintesi: un medico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Certo che ci si attacca proprio a tutto per attaccare una certa fazione politica 
Aspetto i video di fanpage, da creare e divulgare obbligatoriamente durante il silenzio elettorale.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Poi ti chiedi perchè il M5S guadagna voti. Ieri su Rete 4, il conduttore Del Debbio addirittura ha violato l'imparzialità alleandosi con Toti e Cruciani, prendendosela con Gubitosa del 5 stelle e Pedullà dicendo "Il reddito è stato un fallimento" e queste cose qui. Il punto di forza dei grillini sono proprio questi assalti mediatici. Ricordo ancora in estate, quando Draghi cadde con tutti i giornali di destra a prendersela con Conte per l'unica cosa sacrosanta fatta, ossia far cadere il banchiere. Se il M5S cresce è soprattutto per colpa loro. Se vuoi distruggere i grillini, devi usare l'indifferenza contro di loro ed attaccare coloro che attualmente sono i veri mali ossia Mattarella, Draghi, Speranza ecc.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2022)

*Basta off topic religiosi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2022)

*Stop ai sondaggi elettorali dal 10 settembre.

L'ultimo sondaggio di Pagnoncelli postato dal Corriere:

Fratelli d'Italia raggiunge il 25,1%. Lega al 12,5. Forza Italia all'8%.
PD crolla di 3 punti in una settimana e va al 20,5%
Boom del M5S che sale al 14,5%, ben 20% al sud (ma poi crolla al nord).
Italia Viva +Azione al 6,7%.
Italexit al 3%, entrerebbe in parlamento.

Coalizione di CDX avanti di 19 punti.*


----------



## Victorss (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stop ai sondaggi elettorali dal 10 settembre.
> 
> L'ultimo sondaggio di Pagnoncelli postato dal Corriere:
> 
> ...


Ormai è chiaro che la coalizione di centro destra salirà al governo, per chi non è d'accordo con la loro visione politica/ programma rimane un voto consapevole per formare un opposizione decente o l astensionismo. Di certo io non andrò a votare per "fermare le destre brutte e cattive". Ogni riferimento è puramente casuale.


----------



## Devil man (9 Settembre 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda: tu che sicuramente sei una persona e un professionista capace entreresti in politica? E in politica non intendo consigliere del paesino ma all'interno di una carriera che punta ad un ruolo importante?
> È un pensiero che spesso mi pongo. Una persona capace e pulita, con un ottimo background, senza doppi fini o interessi perché dovrebbe entrare in questo sistema politico che rischia di assorbirti in una rete "malata"?
> I soldi? Direi di no, una persona davvero capace può ambire ad entrate ben più alte di un politico.
> Rimane il senso civico e il patriottismo, ma è davvero sufficiente da valerne la pena col rischio di rovinarti come reputazione personale e professionale?


Non entrerei mai in politica perché non mi appassiona e non è il mio campo, però non accetto che certe cariche siano date a persone con zero esperienza.. ( esempio un ministro della salute con 0 esperienza in medicina in 10 anni abbiamo avuto la Lorenzin e poi Speranza... ) e ti dirò di più per me un politico al giorno d'oggi dovrebbe sapere parlare una lingua straniera oltre all'Italiano...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stop ai sondaggi elettorali dal 10 settembre.
> 
> L'ultimo sondaggio di Pagnoncelli postato dal Corriere:
> 
> ...


Vediamo chi ha ragione. C'è da dire che quasi tutti i sondaggi, ultimamente, stanno concordando sul fatto che Italexit entrerà in parlamento. Sarebbe il primo partito dichiaratamente anti-euro alla vigilia delle elezioni (Lega di Salvini e M5S si smentirono mesi prima di andare al governo) ad essere eletto. Vedremo che succede, io volevo votare Vita, ma se non ci sarà in Campania come ha detto Teodori, quando (e se) mi recherò alle urne non avrò scelta pur avendo molti dubbi su Paragone.

Un "boom" (almeno dal 13% in poi è da considerare tale) possibile del M5S , significherebbe poi un'altra cosa, l'inutilità di Di Maio odiato che è stato del tutto ininfluente per il suo ex partito.


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

comunque il centro-destra sta sbagliando tutto riguardo il Meridione e non è un dettaglio da poco, è quello che fa passare dalla maggioranza assoluta a quella necessaria di 2/3.
una volta era il serbatoio di Berlusconi, anche Salvini aveva fatto breccia ma è tornato a cannare tutto
è assurdo che la gente debba votare M5S primo partito in qualche regione, perchè gli altri fanno dichiarazioni da idioti
i soliti governatori che vogliono il federalismo, togliere il reddito di cittadinanza, cambiare la distribuzione dei fondi PNRR
non si parla di infrastrutture quando bisogna riequilibrare gli investimenti con certi progetti che dovevano essere fatti da decenni
non capisco chi gestisce la campagna elettorale e permette ai candidati questo suicidio politico

i politici del pd sono più scafati e non dicono certe cose, almeno i big


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque il centro-destra sta sbagliando tutto riguardo il Meridione e non è un dettaglio da poco, è quello che fa passare dalla maggioranza assoluta a quella necessaria di 2/3.
> una volta era il serbatoio di Berlusconi, anche Salvini aveva fatto breccia ma è tornato a cannare tutto
> è assurdo che la gente debba votare M5S primo partito in qualche regione, perchè gli altri fanno dichiarazioni da idioti
> i soliti governatori che vogliono il federalismo, togliere il reddito di cittadinanza, cambiare la distribuzione dei fondi PNRR
> ...


Concordo alla grande. Salvini si è giocato il cavallo di battaglia dei migranti (che andava fortissimo al sud) governando con la Lamorgese, anche se già prima era in fase calante. La Meloni dice di abolire il reddito di cittadinanza=suicidio politico. Paradossalmente, quello che si sta comportando meglio da questo punto di vista è proprio Berlusconi che, effettivamente, ha sempre saputo accalappiare i voti al sud quando andava forte. Il problema è che Silvio ormai è bruciatissimo, chi vuoi che lo voti più.


----------



## sunburn (9 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non entrerei mai in politica perché non mi appassiona e non è il mio campo, però non accetto che certe cariche siano date a persone con zero esperienza.. ( esempio un ministro della salute con 0 esperienza in medicina in 10 anni abbiamo avuto la Lorenzin e poi Speranza... ) e ti dirò di più per me un politico al giorno d'oggi dovrebbe sapere parlare una lingua straniera oltre all'Italiano...


I ministri dovrebbero essere dei manager con esperienza, per l’appunto, manageriale. Meglio, ma non necessariamente, nei rispettivi settori. 
La differenza che passa tra l’essere medico o insegnante e ministro della salute o dell’istruzione è la stessa che passa tra calciatore e AD del club. Da un ministro della salute io pretendo che sappia gestire in modo efficiente tutti gli aspetti del servizio sanitario nazionale, non che sappia come curare una bronchite. 
Se prendi il miglior AD di un’azienda che produce, per esempio, automobili e lo metti a fare il ministro della salute, penso che al 99,9% farà n-mila volte meglio del migliore dei medici.
Poi vabbè, noi siamo sempre “avanti” e spesso mettiamo ministri che non sono né manager né professionisti dei rispettivi settori, in omaggio al caro vecchio manuale Cencelli…


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque il centro-destra sta sbagliando tutto riguardo il Meridione e non è un dettaglio da poco, è quello che fa passare dalla maggioranza assoluta a quella necessaria di 2/3.
> una volta era il serbatoio di Berlusconi, anche Salvini aveva fatto breccia ma è tornato a cannare tutto
> è assurdo che la gente debba votare M5S primo partito in qualche regione, perchè gli altri fanno dichiarazioni da idioti
> i soliti governatori che vogliono il federalismo, togliere il reddito di cittadinanza, cambiare la distribuzione dei fondi PNRR
> ...


Comunque, se non l'hai fatto, guardati ieri la parte finale di Dritto e Rovescio sul reddito di cittadinanza. Del Debbio nervosissimo (e imbarazzante), che addirittura si è schierato in diretta con Toti ed ha inveito contro quell'altro accattone di Pedullà e Gubitosa del M5S. 

In una parte, il conduttore ha interrotto Gubitosa che ha detto "I cittadini con noi hanno capito" e gli ha detto "I cittadini non hanno capito nulla". L'unica cosa in cui ho concordato è quando Del Debbio ha perc.lato Speranza con Pedullà che quasi lo stava elogiando  .

Sto centrodestra con l'ossessione anti-grillina sta facendo di tutto per farli risalire. Le ossessioni verso uno in particolare non hanno mai portato a nulla. Citofonare Santoro.

Del Debbio comunque è un altro servo. Con Conte al comando era tutta una furia, con tanto di sceneggiata dell'intervistatore che faceva finta di essersi fatto male cadendo per le scale dopo che Grillo lo ha cacciato, mentre con Draghi è diventato l'ennesimo cagnolino pro-Ucraina. 

L'unico giornalista guardabile in tv è proprio Mario Giordano.


----------



## Giofa (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque, se non l'hai fatto, guardati ieri la parte finale di Dritto e Rovescio sul reddito di cittadinanza. Del Debbio nervosissimo (e imbarazzante), che addirittura si è schierato in diretta con Toti ed ha inveito contro quell'altro accattone di Pedullà e Gubitosa del M5S.
> 
> In una parte, il conduttore ha interrotto Gubitosa che ha detto "I cittadini con noi hanno capito" e gli ha detto "I cittadini non hanno capito nulla". L'unica cosa in cui ho concordato è quando Del Debbio ha perc.lato Speranza con Pedullà che quasi lo stava elogiando  .
> 
> ...


Rispetto la tua opinione, ma aiutooooo


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Settembre 2022)

Intanto
- m5s terzo partito dopo aver superato la lega
- m5s abbondantemente sopra il 20% al sud
- fdi sopra la lega al nord e non di poco
- pd in fase calante sotto il 22%
- azione/iv probabilmente stanno sorpassando forza italia
- italexit in bilico


----------



## pazzomania (9 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I ministri dovrebbero essere dei manager con esperienza, per l’appunto, manageriale. Meglio, ma non necessariamente, nei rispettivi settori.
> La differenza che passa tra l’essere medico o insegnante e ministro della salute o dell’istruzione è la stessa che passa tra calciatore e AD del club. Da un ministro della salute io pretendo che sappia gestire in modo efficiente tutti gli aspetti del servizio sanitario nazionale, non che sappia come curare una bronchite.
> Se prendi il miglior AD di un’azienda che produce, per esempio, automobili e lo metti a fare il ministro della salute, penso che al 99,9% farà n-mila volte meglio del migliore dei medici.
> Poi vabbè, noi siamo sempre “avanti” e spesso mettiamo ministri che non sono né manager né professionisti dei rispettivi settori, in omaggio al caro vecchio manuale Cencelli…


Anche io ho spesso pensato che come ministro della salute serve uno con esperienza medica, ma mi sono anche reso conto che pensavo ad una minkiata.

Non serve esperienza "medica", serve essere persone sveglie e scaltre che sanno quello che stanno facendo e tirano dritto.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto
> - m5s terzo partito dopo aver superato la lega
> - m5s abbondantemente sopra il 20% al sud
> - fdi sopra la lega al nord e non di poco
> ...


In ogni caso dico una cosa a chi vota centrodestra. Una situazione boom Meloni-boom Conte-entrata di Paragone, sarà la più grande notizia per la Meloni. Salvini e Berlusconi saranno costretti a starle dietro nella speranza che non si allei con i grillini per poi dare vita ad una nuova destra. A me frega nulla eh, però la vedo in questo modo ed i battibecchi all'interno del centrodestra anche significativi, la Meloni non se li è scordati.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I ministri dovrebbero essere dei manager con esperienza, per l’appunto, manageriale. Meglio, ma non necessariamente, nei rispettivi settori.
> La differenza che passa tra l’essere medico o insegnante e ministro della salute o dell’istruzione è la stessa che passa tra calciatore e AD del club. Da un ministro della salute io pretendo che sappia gestire in modo efficiente tutti gli aspetti del servizio sanitario nazionale, non che sappia come curare una bronchite.
> Se prendi il miglior AD di un’azienda che produce, per esempio, automobili e lo metti a fare il ministro della salute, penso che al 99,9% farà n-mila volte meglio del migliore dei medici.
> Poi vabbè, noi siamo sempre “avanti” e spesso mettiamo ministri che non sono né manager né professionisti dei rispettivi settori, in omaggio al caro vecchio manuale Cencelli…



Non sono d'accordo con questa visione. Non completamente almeno.

Questa filosofia moderna del "manager" che è bravo a gestire, ma non è competente circa il core business aziendale, è ciò che ha portato alla distruzione delle aziende nel lungo termine.

A breve termine, certo, risultati spettacolari.

Che però non sono in genere strutturali per l'azienda, anzi sono concomitanti il più delle volte con tagli, decentramento produzione, danni ai lavoratori. E lasciamo perdere i benefici esclusivamente personali.

Dopo, quando magari le strategie cominciano a fare effetto, arrivano i guai.

Sulla salute, per esempio, con tutti i medici, i primari e i direttori di sezioni ospedaliere, non ci credo che non esista qualcuno che sappia gestire bene e possa essere impiegato come ministro, fino al punto di arrivare ad arruolare uno che non conosce la differenza tra un bisturi e un cacciavite.

I casi di manager di successo che non ci incastravano niente con ciò che gestivano, sono abbastanza rari.

Poi effettivamente alcuni settori non sono adatti, un pilota di aerei difficilmente saprà fare il manager di una compagnia aerea, meglio un esperto di logistica.

PS.
Per il post precedente sul medico, tante grazie. Sempre spiegazioni impagabili.


----------



## Sam (9 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Certo, giusto parlare anche di questi argomenti, ma facendolo bene; ci si informa o si dà la parola a qualcuno del partito che ne parla in modo più costruttivo e scientifico. Se bolli l'obesità con "basta lo sport, è facile" non vai da nessuna parte secondo me.
> 
> 
> Ho preso il discorso/rituale di Salvini appunto per il tema rituali magici/religiosi.
> ...


Salvini e serietà nella stessa frase sono un ossimoro.
L'ha detto per far presa, in questo caso, sugli strati più oltranzisti della società cattolica. Tutte le sue sparate hanno quell'obbiettivo.
Non dimentichiamoci che questo volpone sta facendo concorrenza alla stessa FdI, per avere rilevanza nel governo. Cosicché potrà minacciare di far cadere la baracca senza grossi problemi alla prima occasione utile.

Il problema, come al solito, sta nella gente che ancora crede a questi imbonitori.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Se vi sembra normale che i 5 stelle sopravvivano solo grazie ai voti del sud (debbo essere chiaro e scrivere grazie al RdC?) rabbrividisco: in pratica un partito si compra gli elettori con i soldi degli altri italiani. Mi auguro che in verità non superino il 10% a livello nazionale. Sarebbe meglio però che facessero 0%.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

*Belpietro a La Verità: Letta ha paura della Meloni, perchè con una riforma presidenzialistica ci potrebbe essere Mario Draghi al colle e sarebbe una beffa per lui che sventola la sua agenda.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Belpietro a La Verità: Letta ha paura della Meloni, perchè con una riforma presidenzialistica ci potrebbe essere Mario Draghi al colle e sarebbe una beffa per lui che sventola la sua agenda.*


Avete notato che la Meloni ha cambiato idea sul presidenzialismo dicendo che vuole la "bicamerale" e l'elezione diretta del premier e non del presidente della repubblica? Che è la stessa idea di...Renzi.

Sto avendo i conati di vomito, sti maledetti porteranno Draghi al colle. A sto punto sì che non sarebbe male un boom dei grillini, di Italexit e, forse, neanche di FI, gli unici partiti i cui leader "odiano" Draghi.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

*Continuano le dichiarazioni e le indiscrezioni che vedono il Terzo Polo all'interno di un governo di centrodestra a guida Meloni. *

*Calenda ha parlato di: "governo di unità nazionale, anche con Meloni".*

*Fonti giornalistiche, tipo Il Fatto Quotidiano, ipotizzano che la strategia di Renzi e Calenda è quella di superare Berlusconi alle elezioni e "offrirsi" alla Meloni 

Letta: **"Terzo Polo guarda a destra".*

*Calenda risponde su Twitter al leader del PD, però sviando il tema dell'alleanza presunta o meno con la Meloni: "Utilizzi gli stessi argomenti di Tajani e Salvini".

Poi il leader di Azione precisa a RTL 102.5: "Alleanza con la Meloni? Ma quando mai. Anche perchè sarebbe un controsenso a quanto fatto finora".*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Continuano le dichiarazioni e le indiscrezioni che vedono il Terzo Polo all'interno di un governo di centrodestra a guida Meloni. *
> 
> *Calenda ha parlato di: "governo di unità nazionale, anche con Meloni".*
> 
> ...


Il centrodestra con i Montiani e pezzi del PD  . E meno male che Salvini 3 anni fa diceva ai grillini: "Se volete governare con Renzi e Boschi, auguri". Quella dichiarazione è da mettere in loop una volta che l'alleanza andrà in porto  .

M5S torna al 20% alla tornata successiva. Bravi! E meno male che li dovevate mandare a casa i grillo-piddini.


----------



## dadensa (9 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I ministri dovrebbero essere dei manager con esperienza, per l’appunto, manageriale. Meglio, ma non necessariamente, nei rispettivi settori.
> La differenza che passa tra l’essere medico o insegnante e ministro della salute o dell’istruzione è la stessa che passa tra calciatore e AD del club. Da un ministro della salute io pretendo che sappia gestire in modo efficiente tutti gli aspetti del servizio sanitario nazionale, non che sappia come curare una bronchite.
> Se prendi il miglior AD di un’azienda che produce, per esempio, automobili e lo metti a fare il ministro della salute, penso che al 99,9% farà n-mila volte meglio del migliore dei medici.
> Poi vabbè, noi siamo sempre “avanti” e spesso mettiamo ministri che non sono né manager né professionisti dei rispettivi settori, in omaggio al caro vecchio manuale Cencelli…


Come in tutte le cose, secondo me l'ideale è un equilibrio tra le cose. Anche io mi aspetto che in primis un ministro abbia capacità gestionali, di coerenza di direzione, ascolto delle parti e di moderazione per arrivare a delle soluzioni e di affidamento/delega delle proprie funzioni specifiche al fine di proporre disegni di legge e portarli avanti tenendo da un lato l'indirizzo politico e dall'altro le esigenze reali in equilibrio con i budget a disposizione.
E' necessaria una conoscenza sufficiente di come funziona il proprio dicastero poi la parte prettamente tecnica è gestita appunto..dai tecnici che lavorano nei ministeri e scrivono le leggi.
Il punto che mi chiedo è quale miglior Ad di un'azienda/manager/guru di un settore abbia davvero voglia, stimolo ed intenzione di buttarsi nel mondo della politica?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2022)

Fabri, relax, se i numeri in parlamento sono quelli delle proiezioni non succede niente per almeno due anni 
Sono i Bomba e Travaglio che fanno casino prima del silenzio elettorale.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabri, relax, non succede niente per almeno due anni
> Sono i Bomba e Travaglio che fanno casino prima del silenzio elettorale.


Calenda si sta tirando avanti, intanto. Lancia il sasso e poi se lo rimette in tasca, giusto per aprire la porta a questo scenario. Chiaro che Travaglio da buon ultrà contiano non vede l'ora e così se la cosa andrà in porto avrà tanto materiale da scrivere per il suo giornale  .

Per me la Meloni vincerà e di brutto sul PD, ma si da per scontato che il cdx raggiungerà il 50%. Io non ne sarei così sicuro.


----------



## Mika (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stop ai sondaggi elettorali dal 10 settembre.
> 
> L'ultimo sondaggio di Pagnoncelli postato dal Corriere:
> 
> ...


14.5% addirittura il M5S? Ma quanta gente prende il RdC in Italia? Chi è il folle che vota Conte?

Italexit non è un partito indipendente di destra? Non fa parte dei centristi di destra? Non penso che diventeranno mai un partito di prima fascia fino a che punteranno all'uscita dall'EURO che sarebbe devastante per noi più che per l'UK.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Calenda si sta tirando avanti, intanto. Lancia il sasso e poi se lo rimette in tasca, giusto per aprire la porta a questo scenario. Chiaro che Travaglio da buon ultrà contiano non vede l'ora e così se la cosa andrà in porto avrà tanto materiale da scrivere per il suo giornale  .
> 
> Per me la Meloni vincerà e di brutto sul PD, ma si da per scontato che il cdx raggiungerà il 50%. Io non ne sarei così sicuro.


Aggiungo che, qualche settimana fa, pure Capezzone a La Verita, che è tutto tranne che un grillino-travagliano-contiano, ha detto che nel caso il cdx non raggiunga la maggioranza, il governo con i due bomba è possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Calenda si sta tirando avanti, intanto. Lancia il sasso e poi se lo rimette in tasca, giusto per aprire la porta a questo scenario. Chiaro che Travaglio da buon ultrà contiano non vede l'ora e così se la cosa andrà in porto avrà tanto materiale da scrivere per il suo giornale  .
> 
> Per me la Meloni vincerà e di brutto sul PD, ma si da per scontato che il cdx raggiungerà il 50%. Io non ne sarei così sicuro.



Ma il 50% con l'attuale sistema elettorale non è necessario, basta il 45% scarso per averi numeri di governabilità tranquilla, con gli uninominali.
Il CDX avrebbe bisogno dei Bomba solo se Salvini crollasse sotto il 10% e la meloni sotto il 20%.

Piuttosto se si unissero tutti gl ialtri (Conte torna dal PD il giorno dopo le eleizoni), Mattarella potrebbe tentennare di fronte a un pareggio artificiale.


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Continuano le dichiarazioni e le indiscrezioni che vedono il Terzo Polo all'interno di un governo di centrodestra a guida Meloni. *
> 
> *Calenda ha parlato di: "governo di unità nazionale, anche con Meloni".*
> 
> ...



Da quando capisco mi sembrano le elezioni più scarse dal dopoguerra ad oggi. Sono schifato e non capisco come la gente vada a votare e per chi. Ma ho i miei dubbi. Vorrei vedere scheda x scheda quanti saranno i votanti. Perché secondo me non saranno più del 50% ma poi magari trovano il modo di farli salire al 60/65%


----------



## Mika (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma il 50% con l'attuale sistema elettorale non è necessario, basta il 45% scarso per averi numeri di governabilità tranquilla, con gli uninominali.
> Il CDX avrebbe bisogno dei Bomba solo se Salvini crollasse sotto il 10% e la meloni sotto il 20%.
> 
> Piuttosto se si unissero tutti gl ialtri (Conte torna dal PD il giorno dopo le eleizoni), Mattarella potrebbe tentennare di fronte a un pareggio artificiale.


E' quello che accadrà. Vincerà il CDX, FdI primo partito ad alta maggioranza, il CDX con tutti i numeri per avere un governo di maggioranza solido. Tutti gli altri partiti tranne italexit proporranno un Governo di larghe intese PD-M5S-Terzo Polo e parte di FI che si spaccherà ancora. E Mattarella darà a loro il mandato in barba al voto degli italiani. Draghi PdC e tutti contenti, soprattutto Bruxelles 

E poi non si andrà più a votare perché la votazione successiva con FdI ancora coerente a fare opposizione e se intelligente anche la Lega, il CDX di solo Lega + FdI arriverebbe al 60% quasi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> 14.5% addirittura il M5S? Ma quanta gente prende il RdC in Italia? Chi è il folle che vota Conte?
> 
> Italexit non è un partito indipendente di destra? Non fa parte dei centristi di destra? Non penso che diventeranno mai un partito di prima fascia fino a che punteranno all'uscita dall'EURO che sarebbe devastante per noi più che per l'UK.



Perchè non li vota solo colui che percepisce il reddito, ma anche tutta la sua famiglia.
A partire dalla moglie (o eventualmente marito), i figli, se maggiorenni e i nonni. Tutti quanti.


----------



## Mika (9 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè non li vota solo colui che percepisce il reddito, ma anche tutta la sua famiglia.
> A partire dalla moglie (o eventualmente marito), i figli, se maggiorenni e i nonni. Tutti quanti.


'na mangiatoia


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> 'na mangiatoia


Purtroppo è la realtà dei fatti. Chi non prende il RdC o altri bonus a spese della collettività, perchè dovrebbe votare i 5 stelle?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' quello che accadrà. Vincerà il CDX, FdI primo partito ad alta maggioranza, il CDX con tutti i numeri per avere un governo di maggioranza solido. Tutti gli altri partiti tranne italexit proporranno un Governo di larghe intese PD-M5S-Terzo Polo e parte di FI che si spaccherà ancora. *E Mattarella darà a loro il mandato in barba al voto degli italiani*. Draghi PdC e tutti contenti, soprattutto Bruxelles


Non può farlo. Se la Meloni è primo partito sarà obbligato a dare il primo incarico a lei per formare il governo. Alla scorsa tornata, andò dai 5 stelle per primi proprio perchè vinsero le elezioni. Il cdx vinse come coalizione, ma il sistema elettorale riconosce i partiti singolarmente e non come coalizioni e quindi come unico partito come lo era il Mattarellum.


----------



## Mika (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non può farlo. Se la Meloni è primo partito sarà obbligato a dare il primo incarico a lei per formare il governo. Alla scorsa tornata, andò dai 5 stelle per primi proprio perchè vinsero le elezioni. Il cdx vinse come coalizione, ma il sistema elettorale riconosce i partiti singolarmente e non come coalizioni e quindi come unico partito come lo era il Mattarellum.


Non prendi in considerazioni molte cose:
-Mattarella il CDX non lo vuole vedere al governo soprattutto con la Meloni PdC e FdI partito di maggioranza, altrimenti dopo la caduta del Governo Giallo-Verde scioglieva le Camere e ci mandava al voto.
-Le telefonate da Bruxelles
-I voltagabbana rimasti ancora in Forza Italia alla ricerca dell'ultima poltrona.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> 14.5% addirittura il M5S? Ma quanta gente prende il RdC in Italia? Chi è il folle che vota Conte?
> 
> Italexit non è un partito indipendente di destra? Non fa parte dei centristi di destra? Non penso che diventeranno mai un partito di prima fascia fino a che punteranno all'uscita dall'EURO che sarebbe devastante per noi più che per l'UK.


secondo me in Sicilia non è solo per il rdc, credo ci sia anche una sorta di risentimento verso l'ex presidente Musumeci che adesso è candidato FDI.
Ad ogni modo al sud ci sono i pazzi grillini, al centro nord i pidioti, al nord i leghisti, insomma dove capiti capiti alla fine siamo tutti idioti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è la realtà dei fatti. Chi non prende il RdC o altri bonus a spese della collettività, perchè dovrebbe votare i 5 stelle?



E' triste da dire, ma l'aumento percentuale nelle ultime due settimane si registra anche tra i giovani dopo che Conte è tornato "trend" su alcuni social.

Almeno, se ci estingueremo come nazione, non potremo dire di essere sorpresi.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non prendi in considerazioni molte cose:
> *-Mattarella il CDX non lo vuole vedere al governo soprattutto con la Meloni PdC e FdI partito di maggioranza, altrimenti dopo la caduta del Governo Giallo-Verde scioglieva le Camere e ci mandava al voto.*
> -Le telefonate da Bruxelles
> -I voltagabbana rimasti ancora in Forza Italia alla ricerca dell'ultima poltrona.


1) Se la Meloni è primo partito, l'incarico passa a lei, non esiste lo scenario descritto da te. E lo dico con tutta l'antipatia che provo per l'attuale pdr.
2) Le camere si sciolgono se il primo ministro incaricato non riesce più a formare il governo. Il PD, convinto da Renzi, ha detto sì a Conte e quindi c'è stato il governo.

Da Mattarella bisognerà temere che possa commissariare il governo pretendendo ministri più vicini a Bruxelles, che all'area di centrodestra. Quelli sono gli scenari da temere, dopo le elezioni, in caso di maggioranza certa di centrodestra.


----------



## sunburn (9 Settembre 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Il punto che mi chiedo è quale miglior Ad di un'azienda/manager/guru di un settore abbia davvero voglia, stimolo ed intenzione di buttarsi nel mondo della politica?


Ovviamente nessuno.
Dovrebbe essere lo Stato a formare dei manager pubblici dai quali poter attingere.
Oppure gli stessi partiti.
Ovviamente servirebbero anche stipendi proporzionati al livello di competenze perché se l’azienda X paga 100 e lo Stato 20, o becchi il devoto al bene comune o ti ritrovi comunque quelli più scarsi…
Poi si dovrebbe aprire anche il capitolo della meritocrazia, ma i romanzi fantasy non sono mai stati il mio forte.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non entrerei mai in politica perché non mi appassiona e non è il mio campo, però non accetto che certe cariche siano date a persone con zero esperienza.. ( esempio un ministro della salute con 0 esperienza in medicina in 10 anni abbiamo avuto la Lorenzin e poi Speranza... ) e ti dirò di più per me un politico al giorno d'oggi dovrebbe sapere parlare una lingua straniera oltre all'Italiano...


Ok per la conoscenza di una lingua straniera, anche perché capita spesso di coordinarsi fra ministri a livello europeo.

Per la competenza specifica della materia, vi sono vari aspetti da considerare.
Il dibattito politico si è affievolito.
Già 30 anni fa Bobbio si trovò a cercare qualcosa per distinguere destra e sinistra.

In sostanza era una maggiore o minore presenza dello Stato nell'economia ed un diverso anelito all'uguaglianza.

il Ministero della Sanità è quello con le maggiori spese ed in prospettiva lo sarà ancora di più. (Ex feudo democristiano per ovvie ragioni clientelari).

I Ministri fanno scelte di indirizzo politico: Pubblico o privato. Chi paga per cosa. A chi facciamo pagare di più. Il ruolo del medico di base.

Per fare queste scelte non occorre essere laureato in medicina. Certo, male non farebbe se capitasse una persona con conoscenza diretta della sanità, ma sarebbe un ruolo amministrativo e non medico.

Per alcuni ministeri come quello della Giustizia, vi sono anche forti preclusioni in considerazione dell'equilibrio fra poteri e timori di politicizzazione portati al livello più alto. Il Presidente della Repubblica non confermerebbe di buon grado l'incarico ad un ex magistrato o PM. Ho apprezzato il dibattito in TV De Magistris - Nordio. Il conduttore concluse che un dibattito pacato ed argomentato sulla giustizia, come non si vedeva da anni, era segno della fine dell'età Berlusconiana. Il nostro ex presidente creò un anomalia unica scendendo in politica.
Ognuno la pensi come vuole sulla "persecuzione giudiziaria" nei suoi confronti.
A nessuno dovrebbe sfuggire il fatto che per mettersi al riparo ha sabotato l'apparato giudiziario di tutti gli italiani.

Vivendo e lavorando nell'epicentro del covid, ora aspetto al varco cosa combinerà il nuovo governo su questi temi e come si svilupperà a livello regionale. Diventa facile sparare a zero sulla sanità pubblica per le sue inefficienze, ma se si attua un sabotaggio sistematico per agevolare la privatizzazione...


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

*partito oggi il tour ecologico del pulmino elettrico voluto da Letta nipote fino al 22 settembre
Ispirazioni dai predecessori Veltroni e Prodi

massimo 50km/h e solo in strade statali, a patto di trovare le colonnine di ricarica funzionanti

Notti insonni al Nazareno per tracciare il tragitto in tutta Italia, un'impresa viste le poche postazioni di ricarica

I suoi hanno provato a farlo desistere, come riporta Repubblica

"Guarda che in alcune zone le colonnine per la ricarica non esistono, sarai costretto a fermarti, magari a tornare indietro"

ma niente, Letta nipote è irremovibile:

"Nel caso salirò su un treno e denuncerò l'impraticabilità di una tecnologia che in tutto il mondo sta facendo passi da gigante, ormai indispensabile per contribuire combattere l'emergenza climatica"*



>


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partito oggi il tour ecologico del pulmino elettrico voluto da Letta nipote fino al 22 settembre
> Ispirazioni dai predecessori Veltroni e Prodi
> 
> massimo 50km/h e solo in strade statali, a patto di trovare le colonnine di ricarica funzionanti
> ...


Bravo Enrico, consuma tutto il gas


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partito oggi il tour ecologico del pulmino elettrico voluto da Letta nipote fino al 22 settembre
> Ispirazioni dai predecessori Veltroni e Prodi
> 
> massimo 50km/h e solo in strade statali, a patto di trovare le colonnine di ricarica funzionanti
> ...



"I fascisti del CDX ci sabotano sistematicamente le colonnine per la ricarica, interrogazione parlamentare subito."


----------



## Mika (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ispirazioni dai predecessori Veltroni e Prodi*


Dalla mortadella al pulmino ecologico è un attimo! Almeno Prodi dava da mangiare la sanissima e buonissima Mortadella aggratis!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partito oggi il tour ecologico del pulmino elettrico voluto da Letta nipote fino al 22 settembre
> Ispirazioni dai predecessori Veltroni e Prodi
> 
> massimo 50km/h e solo in strade statali, a patto di trovare le colonnine di ricarica funzionanti
> ...



Se sale sul treno prenda direttamente quello per la Francia va... tanto mi sa che lo dovrà prendere tra un mese quando al congresso PD lo cacceranno a pedate


----------



## Andris (9 Settembre 2022)

non vi fanno pena che si combattono davanti la telecamera per fare il pollice verde migliore dell'altro e non mettono neanche le colonnine di ricarica in giro ?
se trovo una fermata vado a sputargli in faccia

giorni fa ho letto di tratte su rotaia intere in Germania che hanno fatto a idrogeno, altro che il pulmino di stranamore


----------



## Raryof (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non mi fanno pena che si combattono davanti la telecamera per fare il pollice verde migliore dell'altro e non mettono neanche le colonnine di ricarica in giro ?
> se trovo una fermata vado a sputargli in faccia


Sono preoccupato per la tua saliva allora, meglio l'asfalto di Lett-iera.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *partito oggi il tour ecologico del pulmino elettrico voluto da Letta nipote fino al 22 settembre
> Ispirazioni dai predecessori Veltroni e Prodi
> 
> massimo 50km/h e solo in strade statali, a patto di trovare le colonnine di ricarica funzionanti
> ...


Pullman pieno di anziani, sicuramente...Ma quando finisce questa patetica campagna elettorale? Non ne posso più, da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non vi fanno pena che si combattono davanti la telecamera per fare il pollice verde migliore dell'altro e non mettono neanche le colonnine di ricarica in giro ?
> se trovo una fermata vado a sputargli in faccia
> 
> giorni fa ho letto di tratte su rotaia intere in Germania che hanno fatto a idrogeno, altro che il pulmino di stranamore


Mi fa più pena chi gli va dietro sinceramente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"Guarda che in alcune zone le colonnine per la ricarica non esistono, sarai costretto a fermarti, magari a tornare indietro"
> 
> ma niente, Letta nipote è irremovibile:
> 
> "Nel caso salirò su un treno e denuncerò l'impraticabilità di una tecnologia che in tutto il mondo sta facendo passi da gigante, ormai indispensabile per contribuire combattere l'emergenza climatica"*



Ma questo somaro lo sa che negli ultimi 10 anni il suo partito è stato SEMPRE al governo ? SEMPRE!
Non ho capito, chi deve denunciare, i PDioti, il suo stesso partito ?


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Settembre 2022)

C'è un sito fatto bene che mostra tutti i candidati collegio per collegio, sia alla camera che al senato, sia al uninominale che plurinominale.. come faccio a postarlo senza essere bannato?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> C'è un sito fatto bene che mostra tutti i candidati collegio per collegio, sia alla camera che al senato, sia al uninominale che plurinominale.. come faccio a postarlo senza essere bannato?


Fai uno screenshot, se puoi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Conte pare in mega risalita, di sto passo rischia pure di prendere gli stessi voti del PD. Un vero peccato che si sia bruciato tutta la credibilità col governo fatto col PD e i lockdown


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Conte pare in mega risalita, di sto passo rischia pure di prendere gli stessi voti del PD. Un vero peccato che si sia bruciato tutta la credibilità col governo fatto col PD e i lockdown


Diciamo che con i percettori del reddito più i loro famigliari, però ha un grosso aiuto e una bella base di voti certi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Conte pare in mega risalita, di sto passo rischia pure di prendere gli stessi voti del PD. Un vero peccato che si sia bruciato tutta la credibilità col governo fatto col PD e i lockdown



Quando finalmente il rdc sarà abolito, tra 5 anni anni Conte potrà rigiocarsi l'ultima cartuccia del "re-inseriremo nuovamente il RdC per tutti!" prima di sparire definitivamente nell'oblio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Conte pare in mega risalita, di sto passo rischia pure di prendere gli stessi voti del PD. Un vero peccato che si sia bruciato tutta la credibilità col governo fatto col PD e i lockdown



Al sud raggiungerà e supererà i voti nazionali del PD, ma al nord le percentuali secondo i sondaggi sono ridicole.
Al 15-16% complessivo però ci arriverà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Diciamo che con i percettori del reddito più i loro famigliari, però ha un grosso aiuto e una bella base di voti certi



Quelli li aveva anche prima, ma i sondaggi davano i 5 stelle in caduta libera e sotto al 10. Ora si parla addirittura del 16 in alcuni sondaggi. Credo che molto sia merito di Di maio che ha catalizzato tutto l'odio dell'elettorato. Così come Letta che ogni volta che parla perde voti a favore di Conte probabilmente.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quelli li aveva anche prima, ma i sondaggi davano i 5 stelle in caduta libera e sotto al 10. Ora si parla addirittura del 16 in alcuni sondaggi. Credo che molto sia merito di Di maio che ha catalizzato tutto l'odio dell'elettorato. Così come Letta che ogni volta che parla perde voti a favore di Conte probabilmente.


Conte ho visto giovedi sera su Rete 4, è molto bravo a spiegarla tecnicamente.

Ormai gente come Letta, Salvini, Tajani, se li magna.


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Mi fa godere il fatto che Conte e il M2S possano togliere voti alla feccia piddina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quelli li aveva anche prima, ma i sondaggi davano i 5 stelle in caduta libera e sotto al 10. Ora si parla addirittura del 16 in alcuni sondaggi. Credo che molto sia merito di Di maio che ha catalizzato tutto l'odio dell'elettorato. Così come Letta che ogni volta che parla perde voti a favore di Conte probabilmente.



Non li aveva anche prima.
Un buon bacino si,ma non tutti.

Tutti li ha avuti quando la melona ha dichiarato di voler abolire del tutto il rdc 
Eh, ti pare che rinunciamo a stare sul divano a grattarci le palle???


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

A che punto è Eco Letta? l'ha trovata la colonnina?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conte ho visto giovedi sera su Rete 4, è molto bravo a spiegarla tecnicamente.
> 
> Ormai gente come Letta, Salvini, Tajani, se li magna.



Più che altro quando senti certa gente inveire contro Conte di per se porta "emotivamente" l'elettorato dalla sua parte.

Se parlassero altre persone sarebbe un conto, ma sentire Salvini, Letta, Renzi, Di maio, Calenda che parlano in un certo modo dall'alto di non si sa quale autorevolezza fa abbastanza ridere.

E' come quando la dirigenza della Juventus si mette a parlare di torti arbitrali, a quel punto viene automatico schierarsi contro e con chi stanno attaccando.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quelli li aveva anche prima, ma i sondaggi davano i 5 stelle in caduta libera e sotto al 10. Ora si parla addirittura del 16 in alcuni sondaggi. Credo che molto sia merito di Di maio che ha catalizzato tutto l'odio dell'elettorato. Così come Letta che ogni volta che parla perde voti a favore di Conte probabilmente.


Sempre detto che l'addio di Di Maio è stato il più grande acquisto del M5S. Anche il partito, senza gente come Azzolina, Castelli e co è sicuramente più "presentabile". Ci sono ancora soggetti invotabili come Taverna, Bonafede, Toninelli, ma certi personaggetti sono presenti in tutti i partiti. Per dire, quando vedo in tv gente come Toti, Gasparri, Carfagna, quello sbruffone sovrappeso di Italia Viva e capisco perchè i 5 stelle hanno ancora consensi. 

Conte sta dimostrando che basta avere dialettica e conoscenza della lingua, per avere successo in politica. E ricordo poi, che è stato "creato" anche da Salvini che ora vuole distruggerlo e all'epoca si sapeva benissimo che era un politico che votava centrosinistra, lo disse anche in un'intervista da Travaglio dopo che diventò premier. Mi ricorda la Meloni che voleva togliere la Fornero dopo averla votata, se non peggio. 

Questa è una mia riflessione eh, Conte per me è invotabile come tutti gli altri, ma se fosse rimasto il premier serio del Conte 1, rimanendo su posizioni sovraniste, e non la macchietta che voleva fare il dittatorello seguendo i consigli di Casalino, forse l'avrei potuto votare.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che l'addio di Di Maio è stato il più grande acquisto del M5S. Anche il partito, senza gente come Azzolina, Castelli e co è sicuramente più "presentabile". Ci sono ancora soggetti invotabili come Taverna, Bonafede, Toninelli, ma certi personaggetti sono presenti in tutti i partiti. Per dire, quando vedo in tv gente come Toti, Gasparri, Carfagna, quello sbruffone sovrappeso di Italia Viva e capisco perchè i 5 stelle hanno ancora consensi.
> 
> Conte sta dimostrando che basta avere dialettica e conoscenza della lingua, per avere successo in politica. E ricordo poi, che è stato "creato" anche da Salvini che ora vuole distruggerlo e all'epoca si sapeva benissimo che era un politico che votava centrosinistra, lo disse anche in un'intervista da Travaglio dopo che diventò premier. Mi ricorda la Meloni che voleva togliere la Fornero dopo averla votata, se non peggio.
> 
> Questa è una mia riflessione eh, Conte per me è invotabile come tutti gli altri, ma se fosse rimasto il premier serio del Conte 1, rimanendo su posizioni sovraniste, e non la macchietta che voleva fare il dittatorello seguendo i consigli di Casalino, forse l'avrei potuto votare.


Poi aggiungo che il centrodestra attaccandolo per l'unica cosa sacrosanta fatta da 3 anni a questa parte, ossia la caduta del governo Draghi, gli regala automaticamente consensi. Del Debbio giovedì scorso non era in sè, nervosissimo parlando del RDC, ha contribuito alla causa. E già stava contribuendo parecchio con la sceneggiata dell'intervistatore che fomentò l'aggressione di Grillo con la finta caduta dalle scale.


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> A che punto è Eco Letta? l'ha trovata la colonnina?


Pausa pranzo e panino con la mortadellazza vegana.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che l'addio di Di Maio è stato il più grande acquisto del M5S. Anche il partito, senza gente come Azzolina, Castelli e co è sicuramente più "presentabile". Ci sono ancora soggetti invotabili come Taverna, Bonafede, Toninelli, ma certi personaggetti sono presenti in tutti i partiti. Per dire, quando* vedo in tv gente come Toti, Gasparri, Carfagna, quello sbruffone sovrappeso di Italia Viva e capisco perchè i 5 stelle hanno ancora consensi.*
> 
> Conte sta dimostrando che basta avere dialettica e conoscenza della lingua, per avere successo in politica. E ricordo poi, che è stato "creato" anche da Salvini che ora vuole distruggerlo e all'epoca si sapeva benissimo che era un politico che votava centrosinistra, lo disse anche in un'intervista da Travaglio dopo che diventò premier. Mi ricorda la Meloni che voleva togliere la Fornero dopo averla votata, se non peggio.
> 
> Questa è una mia riflessione eh, Conte per me è invotabile come tutti gli altri, ma se fosse rimasto il premier serio del Conte 1, rimanendo su posizioni sovraniste, e non la macchietta che voleva fare il dittatorello seguendo i consigli di Casalino, forse l'avrei potuto votare.



Esatto, il consenso di Conte arriva soprattutto da tutta sta gentaccia che continua a parlare. Ti viene voglia di votarlo solo per quello, purtroppo però non si può dimenticare lo scempio del lockdown, il governo col PD e la non opposizione al greenpass.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Poi aggiungo che il centrodestra attaccandolo per l'unica cosa sacrosanta fatta da 3 anni a questa parte, ossia la caduta del governo Draghi, gli regala automaticamente consensi. Del Debbio giovedì scorso non era in sè, nervosissimo parlando del RDC, ha contribuito alla causa. E già stava contribuendo parecchio con la sceneggiata dell'intervistatore che f*omentò l'aggressione di Grillo con la finta caduta dalle scale.*





Me la ricordo quella pagliacciata, ci fu un attacco mediatico micidiale senza precedenti, per fortuna che c'era il video intero, anche se milioni di persone avranno comunque creduto all'aggressione.

Questo è un altro esempio di come non regge per niente la scusante della Meloni per la sua non opposizione. Per anni abbiamo assistito a una campagna d'odio incredibile contro m5s, ma questo non ha impedito il successo elettorale.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro quando senti certa gente inveire contro Conte di per se porta "emotivamente" l'elettorato dalla sua parte.
> 
> Se parlassero altre persone sarebbe un conto, ma sentire Salvini, Letta, Renzi, Di maio, Calenda che parlano in un certo modo dall'alto di non si sa quale autorevolezza fa abbastanza ridere.
> 
> E' come quando la dirigenza della Juventus si mette a parlare di torti arbitrali, a quel punto viene automatico schierarsi contro e con chi stanno attaccando.


Hai centrato il punto. Il M5S campa grazie agli assalti mediatici, vedi il caso Raggi che nonostante i continui attacchi non ha impedito a portare il M5S a più del 30% e pure alle ultime amministrative non andò malissimo, considerando tutta la roba contro di lei. Salvini prese il 34% distruggendo i grillini, non perchè attaccava Conte 24h su 24, ma perchè tolse i riflettori dal M5S ed era lui ad essere attaccato da Di Maio. Non so se lo ricordate, ma le cose andarono esattamente così. L'arma per travolgerli è l'indifferenza.

Ora, invece, il centrodestra tramite Rete 4 e le varie testate, al posto di parlare del caso bollette e dare una soluzione convincente, continua a parlare dei grillini per il RDC (che non condivido come è stato fatto ma non è il male di tutto) e, soprattutto, incolparli per la caduta di Draghi di cui la gente non ne poteva più. Se continui a far passare l'immagine del M5S male di tutto, quando il male vero attualmente è Draghi e non degli insignificanti burattini come i grillini, con il solo Conte che ha avuto il coraggio di parlarne male (poi cambierà idea come tutti), tirerai solo acqua al mulino di Grillo.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Me la ricordo quella pagliacciata, ci fu un attacco mediatico micidiale senza precedenti, per fortuna che c'era il video intero, anche se milioni di persone avranno comunque creduto all'aggressione.
> 
> Questo è un altro esempio di come non regge per niente la scusante della Meloni per la sua non opposizione. Per anni abbiamo assistito a una campagna d'odio incredibile contro m5s, ma questo non ha impedito il successo elettorale.


Chissà se quel giornalista avrebbe il coraggio di infastidire anche Draghi e fare la stessa sceneggiata. 

Io non scherzo quando dico che Giordano è l'unico serio e se fa certe sceneggiate, è proprio per insabbiare la mediaticità delle sue inchieste.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro quando senti certa gente inveire contro Conte di per se porta "emotivamente" l'elettorato dalla sua parte.
> 
> Se parlassero altre persone sarebbe un conto, ma sentire Salvini, Letta, Renzi, Di maio, Calenda che parlano in un certo modo dall'alto di non si sa quale autorevolezza fa abbastanza ridere.
> 
> E' come quando la dirigenza della Juventus si mette a parlare di torti arbitrali, a quel punto viene automatico schierarsi contro e con chi stanno attaccando.



Ma Conte sarebbe la vittima dei torti arbitrali?
A parte l'ultimo mese Conte è stato grillino, leghista, sovranista, progressista, trumpiano, anti-trumpiano, piddino, speranziano, draghiano, anti-draghiano.
Ora per un mese in cui cerca di raccattare qualche percentuale in più, fingendosi libero (lo sarà fino al 26 settembre, quindi ancora per due settimane, e poi tornerà all'abbraccio con il PD del dopo Letta) non mi sembra il caso di eleggerlo a vittima del sistema.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ma Conte sarebbe la vittima dei torti arbitrali?*
> A parte l'ultimo mese Conte è stato grillino, leghista, sovranista, progressista, trumpiano, anti-trumpiano, piddino, speranziano, draghiano. Ora per un mese in cui cerca di raccattare qualche percentuale in più, fingendosi libero (lo sarà fino al 26 settembre, quindi ancora per due settimane) di non mi sembra il caso di eleggerlo a vittima del sistema.



No, Conte = squadra che ha ricevuto vantaggi arbitrali, ma contro la Juventus. E sentire la juventus lamentarsi dei torti con vemenza fa ridere.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma Conte sarebbe la vittima dei torti arbitrali?
> A parte l'ultimo mese Conte è stato grillino, leghista, sovranista, progressista, trumpiano, anti-trumpiano, piddino, speranziano, draghiano, anti-draghiano.
> Ora per un mese in cui cerca di raccattare qualche percentuale in più, fingendosi libero (lo sarà fino al 26 settembre, quindi ancora per due settimane, e poi tornerà all'abbraccio con il PD del dopo Letta) non mi sembra il caso di eleggerlo a vittima del sistema.


No, tu hai ragione. Però se molte testate del centrodestra lo incolpano di irresponsabilità per aver fatto cadere Draghi, lo rendi inconsapevolmente antisistema. Conte è stato chiaramente uno stratega, scemo chi non se ne accorge, ma la gente è scema e magari tutti questi assalti possono farlo rivalutare da una certa massa ingenua. C'è gente che ha ancora il coraggio di votare Renzi o un accattone come Calenda (un altro che cambia casacche ideologiche a seconda dei consensi), perciò non mi sorprendo se votano Conte che almeno ha la dialettica rispetto all'aspirante bomba. Con una stampa di vera opposizione, Conte a quest'ora sarebbe già distrutto.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, tu hai ragione. Però se molte testate del centrodestra lo incolpano di irresponsabilità per aver fatto cadere Draghi, lo rendi inconsapevolmente antisistema. Conte è stato chiaramente uno stratega, scemo chi non se ne accorge, ma la gente è scema e magari tutti questi assalti possono farlo rivalutare da una certa massa ingenua. C'è gente che ha ancora il coraggio di votare Renzi o un accattone come Calenda (un altro che cambia casacche ideologiche a seconda dei consensi), perciò non mi sorprendo se votano Conte che almeno ha la dialettica rispetto all'aspirante bomba. Con una stampa di vera opposizione, Conte a quest'ora sarebbe già distrutto.


Comunque, vediamo come andranno queste elezioni. Se ci sarà questa maggioranza di centrodestra, spero che quantomeno reintegrino i medici sospesi e trovino una soluzione in buonafede sulle bollette. Almeno questo...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando finalmente *il rdc sarà abolito*, tra 5 anni anni Conte potrà rigiocarsi l'ultima cartuccia del "re-inseriremo nuovamente il RdC per tutti!" prima di sparire definitivamente nell'oblio.


Non succederà. Ormai è una cosa che durerà per sempre. Salvini e Berlusconi hanno detto che sarà cambiato e messo solo per chi è inabilitato a lavorare e non ai giovani. Solo la Meloni vuole l'abolizione totale, ma magari cambierà idea anche lei.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro quando senti certa gente inveire contro Conte di per se porta "emotivamente" l'elettorato dalla sua parte.
> 
> Se parlassero altre persone sarebbe un conto, ma sentire Salvini, Letta, Renzi, Di maio, Calenda che parlano in un certo modo dall'alto di non si sa quale autorevolezza fa abbastanza ridere.
> 
> E' come quando la dirigenza della Juventus si mette a parlare di torti arbitrali, a quel punto viene automatico schierarsi contro e con chi stanno attaccando.


Attenzione però a non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.

Salvini, mai lavorato seriamente, politico di professione venuto fuori battendo i mercati rionali.
Ministro presente più a livello mediatico, per lui è sempre tempo di campagna elettorale e questa cosa francamente mi schianta la fava. Senza la politica che farebbe?

Letta, professore di Diritto Internazionale fuori dalla carriera politica. Ha studiato molto. È più professorino che politico (e si vede). Ora pensa di cancellare le riforme renziane. Non capisco chi glielo abbia fatto fare di tornare a prendersi un partito così. Senza politica vivrebbe comunque bene, anzi meglio. (Pregio).

Renzi, sembrerebbe un Salvini, ma ha amministrato un Comune e strappato "la Ditta" alla cooperativa. Spregiudicato, ma con un eloquio, una dialettica, una lettura del gioco ed una affilatezza impareggiabile.
Come Pirlo davanti alla difesa, quando è troppo sicuro di sé stesso, fa cazzate. 
Non gli perdono il cagasottismo con i sindacati per i voucher da lavoro temporaneo.

Di Maio.
Democristiano con faccia da bel Carabiniere, furbissimo. Identità politica amorfa.
Mastella 4.0 
Sta in un Ministero dove se sei ignorante ti infilano un palo di conoscenza su per il ....

Calenda. Potrà stare sui cabasiti, ma ha retto un Ministero con iniziative proprie che il minchione sopra ha smontato. La conta giusta su Alitalia, (riconosciuto da istituti di fact checking). Ha capacità manageriali che Di Maio e Salvini si sognano.

Forse tutti avrebbero bisogno di passare dalla amministrazione di una grande città prima di lanciarsi nella politica nazionale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non succederà. Ormai è una cosa che durerà per sempre. Salvini e Berlusconi hanno detto che* sarà cambiato e messo solo per chi è inabilitato a lavorare e non ai giovani*. Solo la Meloni vuole l'abolizione totale, ma magari cambierà idea anche lei.



Mi dici niente  
Sai quanti giovani se ne stanno balle all'aria con la scusa del rdc ? 
Ho amici che sono praticamente 4 anni in vacanza a papparsi i nostri soldi.

io all'inizio ero stra-favorevole al rdc. Ma si doveva creare occupazione e soprattutto, in caso di nessun lavoro trovato dai navigator, bisognava investire un bel pò di ore settimanali per i lavori socialmente utili. Perchè all'inizio il rdc prevedeva proprio questo.

Invece nulla di tutto questo.


----------



## Mika (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi dici niente
> Sai quanti giovani se ne stanno balle all'aria con la scusa del rdc ?
> Ho amici che sono praticamente 4 anni in vacanza a papparsi i nostri soldi.
> 
> ...


O licenziare i navigator se non riuscivano a trovare lavoro a chi aveva il RdC. Ma mi sa che se ne sono fregati tutti perché a tutti conveniva pappare senza lavorare e ai navigator continuare ad avere disoccupati per fare finta di lavorare.

Teoricamente c'era la legge che dopo un tot di mesi si perdeva il RdC ma nella stramaggioranza dei casi non è stato così. In più ci sono stati casi anche di RdC ottenuto da chi andava in giro con il Mercedes da nullafacente. Altri addirittura lo prendono ed abitano all'estero. Diciamo che da una idea buona è uscita una vera schifezza quando è entrata nella fase operativa.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Mi dici niente
> Sai quanti giovani se ne stanno balle all'aria con la scusa del rdc ?
> Ho amici che sono praticamente 4 anni in vacanza a papparsi i nostri soldi.*
> 
> ...


Ah ok, pensavo volessi l'abolizione totale del rdc. Su questo sono d'accordo pure io, però se è vero che le regioni possono ridurre questo problema e non lo fanno, significa che è solo una scusa per attaccare i grillini e che questa cosa fa comodo pure all'oppofinzione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, pensavo volessi l'abolizione totale del rdc. Su questo sono d'accordo pure io, però se è vero che le regioni possono ridurre questo problema e non lo fanno, significa che è solo una scusa per attaccare i grillini e che questa cosa fa comodo pure all'oppofinzione.



Per me deve restare per gli inabili al lavoro e anche per quelli che a 50-60 anni ovviamente non riescono a trovare nessuna occupazione.
Per tutti gli altri aria, basta, ne hanno già usufruito per 4 interi anni e non possono continuare a vivere di sussidi a vita.

Mi spiace per i giovani perchè con il RdC potevano "permettersi il lusso" di rifiutare determinati lavori con paga da schiavo, ma troppe persone ci hanno mangiato ed è arrivata l'ora di darci un taglio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

Aiaiaiai, possibili brogli da parte del solito PD per il voto all'estero! 
Arrivano varie segnalazioni sui social e il fatto viene anche riportato da Grillo.

All'interno del plico (contenente la busta per votare) pare sia presente un volantino del PD 
Il plico, aperto in diretta (pare siano in molti a contenere questi volantini del piddì....vediamo se con il passare delle ore aumentano anche le segnalazioni) mostrerebbe la scheda con pochissimi partiti da votare (non figurano tutti i simboli dei partiti e quindi se qualcuno volesse votare per il partito X, non potrebbe farlo). Oltre alla scheda, è presente il volantino in cui si invita a mettere una X sul nome di crisanti


----------



## Rudi84 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aiaiaiai, possibili brogli da parte del solito PD per il voto all'estero!
> Arrivano varie segnalazioni sui social e il fatto viene anche riportato da Grillo.
> 
> All'interno del plico (contenente la busta per votare) pare sia presente un volantino del PD
> ...


Sono sorpreso come quando hanno beccato uno dell'atalanta dopato


----------



## Raryof (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aiaiaiai, possibili brogli da parte del solito PD per il voto all'estero!
> Arrivano varie segnalazioni sui social e il fatto viene anche riportato da Grillo.
> 
> All'interno del plico (contenente la busta per votare) pare sia presente un volantino del PD
> ...


'Sta roba fa perdere voti in una maniera assurda perché sortisce l'effetto contrario.
Gli italiani all'estero non sono vecchi babbioni purtroppo per loro.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aiaiaiai, possibili brogli da parte del solito PD per il voto all'estero!
> Arrivano varie segnalazioni sui social e il fatto viene anche riportato da Grillo.
> 
> All'interno del plico (contenente la busta per votare) pare sia presente un volantino del PD
> ...


Vecchia storia. All'estero il PD imbroglia sempre e stravince.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aiaiaiai, possibili brogli da parte del solito PD per il voto all'estero!
> Arrivano varie segnalazioni sui social e il fatto viene anche riportato da Grillo.
> 
> All'interno del plico (contenente la busta per votare) pare sia presente un volantino del PD
> ...



Essendo la fonte Grillo è una probabilissima fake news, in questo caso specifico, ma è il classico caso dove la fake news verrà smentita e utilizzata per nascondere altri brogli dietro le quinte. Il voto all'estero è la cosa meno trasparente che ci sia, e il PD ha sempre percentuali bulgare.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aiaiaiai, possibili brogli da parte del solito PD per il voto all'estero!
> Arrivano varie segnalazioni sui social e il fatto viene anche riportato da Grillo.
> 
> All'interno del plico (contenente la busta per votare) pare sia presente un volantino del PD
> ...



"... gli intrighi e i loschi piani dei mostri disumani ..." (cit. Daitarn III)


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Essendo la fonte Grillo è una probabilissima fake news, in questo caso specifico, ma è il classico caso dove la fake news verrà smentita e utilizzata per nascondere altri brogli dietro le quinte. Il voto all'estero è la cosa meno trasparente che ci sia, e il PD ha sempre percentuali bulgare.


Chiaramente fake news. Detto ciò, il voto per posta è sicuro, l'ha confermato anche Joe Biden.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aiaiaiai, possibili brogli da parte del solito PD per il voto all'estero!
> Arrivano varie segnalazioni sui social e il fatto viene anche riportato da Grillo.
> 
> All'interno del plico (contenente la busta per votare) pare sia presente un volantino del PD
> ...


in Italia crisantemi è invotabile, speravano di truffare quelli all'estero


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

Io invece mi domando se verranno intraprese indagini e azioni disciplinari contro le sorgenti di queste oscenità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2022)

Purtroppo si è innescata una parabola discendente in cui l'elettore di destra, che quasi sicuramente ha votato Salvini negli ultimi anni, oggi vede la Meloni in crescita e si sposterà si fratelli d'Italia. 
O accade come nel 2018 e 2019 in cui la lega prese 4/5 punti in più rispetto ai sondaggi, o si prenderà per davvero un 10% scarso.

Salvini lo valuterò solo come ministro di un governo di destra. Avrà il mio voto, ma il risultato sarà pessimo


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Settembre 2022)

Supermedia sondaggi usciti nell'ultima settimana, l'ho trovata su twitter


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: Meloni nel mese di agosto, dopo la crisi, ha incontrato Mattarella due volte al quirinale. Tra le cose che si sarebbero dette: rassicurare il presidente che la riforma sul presidenzialismo non sia contro di lui e il disaccordo della leader di FDI sullo scostamento di bilancio. Meloni, inoltre, ha rassicurato a Mattarella la stabilità della posizione dell'Italia a livello internazionale.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Meloni nel mese di agosto, dopo la crisi, ha incontrato Mattarella due volte al quirinale. Tra le cose che si sarebbero dette: rassicurare il presidente che la riforma sul presidenzialismo non sia contro di lui e il disaccordo della leader di FDI sullo scostamento di bilancio. Meloni, inoltre, ha rassicurato a Mattarella la stabilità della posizione dell'Italia a livello internazionale.*


sulla*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3265
> 
> Supermedia sondaggi usciti nell'ultima settimana, l'ho trovata su twitter



il sondaggio Hokuto????????????


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Meloni nel mese di agosto, dopo la crisi, ha incontrato Mattarella due volte al quirinale. Tra le cose che si sarebbero dette: rassicurare il presidente che la riforma sul presidenzialismo non sia contro di lui e il disaccordo della leader di FDI sullo scostamento di bilancio. Meloni, inoltre, ha rassicurato a Mattarella la stabilità della posizione dell'Italia a livello internazionale.*



Giorgia "Aspen" Meloni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3265
> 
> Supermedia sondaggi usciti nell'ultima settimana, l'ho trovata su twitter



Non sapevo che La divina scuola di hokuto facesse i sondaggi


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giorgia "Aspen" Meloni.


Lo prenderemo ancora in quel posto  .


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Meloni nel mese di agosto, dopo la crisi, ha incontrato Mattarella due volte al quirinale. Tra le cose che si sarebbero dette: rassicurare il presidente che la riforma sul presidenzialismo non sia contro di lui e il disaccordo della leader di FDI sullo scostamento di bilancio. Meloni, inoltre, ha rassicurato a Mattarella la stabilità della posizione dell'Italia a livello internazionale.*


già smentito, solita sparata del fatto quotidiano contro il centrodestra per favorire il movimento 5 stelle


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Meloni nel mese di agosto, dopo la crisi, ha incontrato Mattarella due volte al quirinale. Tra le cose che si sarebbero dette: rassicurare il presidente che la riforma sul presidenzialismo non sia contro di lui e il disaccordo della leader di FDI sullo scostamento di bilancio. Meloni, inoltre, ha rassicurato a Mattarella la stabilità della posizione dell'Italia a livello internazionale.*



La Meloni come da previsioni vincerà ma la situazione attuale non le permetterà rivoluzioni. Lo sa bene pure lei che andrà al governo nel momento peggiore per farlo.


----------



## darden (11 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni come da previsioni vincerà ma la situazione attuale non le permetterà rivoluzioni. Lo sa bene pure lei che andrà al governo nel momento peggiore per farlo.


Il problema di fondo è che è facilissimo essere contro tutto e tutti, il difficile è quando vai al governo e devi fare senza disfare.

Ormai sono anni che in Italia si vota per quello contrario (5s / lega), ma poi quando si va al sodo sono vuoti di contenuti e proposte reali, se non quelle propagandistiche. E alla fine ci si riduce a governi con accozzaglia di gente/idee che non fanno altro che tirare a campare.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> già smentito, solita sparata del fatto quotidiano contro il centrodestra per favorire il movimento 5 stelle


Forse sui contenuti delle cose che si che si sono dette sì, sono state dette cavolate, mi sembrano troppo banali per andare al quirinale, ma non vedo perchè ci si debba inventare che Meloni contatta continuamente Draghi e Mattarella. Sui contatti con Draghi, tra l'altro, son concordi un po' tutte le fonti.

Ovviamente, Meloni vuole ripulirsi l'immagine affinchè Mattarella le dia l'incarico da premier senza che venga rifiutata e chieda alla Meloni di mettere un altro nome. Questo penso sia chiaro. Sul resto, vedremo quando sarà al governo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: Meloni nel mese di agosto, dopo la crisi, ha incontrato Mattarella due volte al quirinale. Tra le cose che si sarebbero dette: rassicurare il presidente che la riforma sul presidenzialismo non sia contro di lui e il disaccordo della leader di FDI sullo scostamento di bilancio. Meloni, inoltre, ha rassicurato a Mattarella la stabilità della posizione dell'Italia a livello internazionale.*


Ripeto, chiunque si aspetti che l'Italia possa mai cambiare la sua postura internazionale è un illuso.
I partiti "anti nato" e "anti occidente", se li metti tutti insieme è un miracolo se fanno il 5%.
Solo che sono molto rumorosi (e fastidiosi) sui social e allora sembrano di più.
Ma si tratta di 1/20, nel paese reale di fatto quasi non esistono (per fortuna)


----------



## ARKANA (11 Settembre 2022)

Io non vorrei dire, ma questo è l'adv che mi è comparso appena ho aperto milan world xD


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei dire, ma questo è l'adv che mi è comparso appena ho aperto milan world xD
> Vedi l'allegato 3268



Pagaci, pagaci, pagaci il server oh Giggino pagaci il seeeeeerverrrrrrrr


----------



## Victorss (11 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Io non vorrei dire, ma questo è l'adv che mi è comparso appena ho aperto milan world xD
> Vedi l'allegato 3268


AHAHAHAHAHAHSHAHhH
Neanche si contiene proprio, l'80% ahahahah
Le spara più grosse di Silvio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)

Dai, mettiamoci d'accordo sul forum, votiamolo tutti e lo facciamo salire dallo 0,6 allo 0,7%.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai, mettiamoci d'accordo sul forum, votiamolo tutti e lo facciamo salire dallo 0,6 allo 0,7%.



Piuttosto mi autobanno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


quella alla sua destra è la Melona?


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Ma non si vergogna, no?

Che sega di uomo senza spina dorsale, un venduto. Ecco il PdR itagliano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Settembre 2022)

Melona on fire.
Sta parlando di russia, gas, bollette, europa, francesi, teteschi, olandesi e piddì


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Immaginate quanti predicozzi dei soliti moralisti progressisti se questa foto l'avesse fatta un Presidente della Repubblica di un'altra parrocchia. Qui, invece, tutto bene.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Detto questo, tre soggetti che svolgono al meglio le loro funzioni da orizzontali.

Lei anche da viva.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Settembre 2022)

rivoterò M5S .
Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


----------



## Mika (11 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> rivoterò M5S .
> Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


----------



## Sam (11 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> rivoterò M5S .
> Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> rivoterò M5S .
> Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


Io rivoterò nessuno. l'unico che mantiene le promesse al 100%


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

*Nonostante il no dell'agcom con conseguente cambio d'idea del programma Porta a Porta che intervisterà i leader uno alla volta, è confermato il confronto Letta-Meloni domani sul sito del Corriere dalle ore 18.*


----------



## mil77 (11 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> rivoterò M5S .
> Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


Tipo il loro capo Conte? Quello che ha detto di non essere un politico e che dopo aver fatto il pdc sarebbe tornato a fare il suo lavoro...ah beh bella gente!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> rivoterò M5S .
> Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


Rispetto il tuo parere, ma non sono d'accordo. Nessuno le mantiene lì in quel palazzo le promesse. In ogni caso, è giusto che ognuno voti chi vuole.

Io penso una cosa, dopo il fallimento del governo gialloverde, non ci saranno più possibilità di cambiare qualcosa. La Meloni a me non convince proprio. Trovo gravissimo che non ci sia più una vera opposizione.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Melona on fire.
> Sta parlando di russia, gas, bollette, europa, francesi, teteschi, olandesi e piddì


Ma per piacere...Raga, non vi illudete. La Meloni l'unica cosa che farà sarà togliere i gay nei canali Rai, a parte il suo amico Diaco (gay di destra e quindi insultabile dai sinistroidi) e forse Matano perchè è un volto ex TG1 e fa buoni ascolti. 

Ma, nella realtà, a livello economico saranno lacrime e sangue, sia con lei che con chiunque altro.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere...Raga, non vi illudete. La Meloni l'unica cosa che farà sarà togliere i gay nei canali Rai, a parte il suo amico Diaco (gay di destra e quindi insultabile dai sinistroidi) e forse Matano perchè è un volto ex TG1 e fa buoni ascolti.
> 
> Ma, nella realtà, a livello economico saranno lacrime e sangue, sia con lei che con chiunque altro.


Ecco la mia interpretazione: Draghi non voleva più metterci la faccia, perchè sarebbe stato ulteriormente odiato visto che le scelte nel prossimo autunno saranno impopolari (la Meloni lo ha detto che farà misure impopolari, con la giustificazione che lo "spiegherà agli italiani"). E, perciò, ha scelto la Meloni come pupazzo per portare avanti il piano nella speranza che magari possa portarlo al colle. Lei diventerà premier se vince, ed in cambio però non si deve distaccare da certe politiche. 

_"Rassicurazioni..."_


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

*Paolo Mieli a La7: "La Meloni si è messa sotto l'ala protettiva di Mario Draghi. Lei dice qualunque cosa che avrebbe detto Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

*Meloni, al comizio di Milano, cambia idea sul blocco navale: "Piano europeo di distribuzione dei migranti".

A La7 fanno notare che sono le stesse cose fatte da Minniti (ex ministro dell'interno nel governo Gentiloni del PD).*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

Vi chiedo di guardare questo video. Lo capite perchè fanno TUTTI schifo? Guardatelo attentamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Settembre 2022)

Può darsi che la Meloni sia come gli altri, anzi, è probabile.

Ma La7, mieli, Travaglio, hanno capito che l'unico modo rimasto per togliere voti a FDI è spacciarli per accoliti di Draghi.
Fallito l'argomento nazifascista, fallito l'argomento Orban e putin, fallito l'argomento anti-scienza, fallito il classico intervento magistratura (per ora non c'è stato), fallito l'intervento dei cavalieri social (Ferragnez, Elodie etc..) non resta che insinuare il dubbio nel suo elettorato anti-Draghiano.

Curioso come questi personaggi che hanno fatto dell'agenda Draghi il loro cavallo di battaglia per mesi, ora parlano di una meloni draghiana quasi come se fosse sbagliato 

Nel senso, sicuramente cambierà tutto per non cambiare nulla, come sempre in Italia.
Ma sarà come al solito la mia testa a deciderlo e valutarlo. Non saranno Travaglio, Mieli, e LaSetta a convincermi.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

Giletti su La7 sta mettendo in difficoltà Salvini. È una notizia. Ovviamente, con le solite affermazioni: "Ma voi della Lega avevate preferenze per Putin....Eh ma ha posizioni diverse rispetto alla Meloni....Il patto con Russia Unita è stato sciolto?". Che poi Giletti dovrebbe sapere che è stato rinnovato mesi fa.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

*Salvini da Giletti: "Governo con PD-M5S di nuovo? No, l'abbiamo fatto una volta perchè ce l'ha chiesto Mattarella con Draghi, ma ora basta. Governeremo solo con il centrodestra".*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

*Salvini: "Tensioni con il centrodestra? Venerdì 16 sarò a processo e rischio la galera per aver bloccato lo sbarco di clandestini in Italia. Il voto lo chiedo per votare centrodestra e la Lega e non vedo l'ora che la Lega possa tornare a bloccare gli sbarchi. A governo andremo con Giorgia e con Silvio".*


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo parere, ma non sono d'accordo. Nessuno le mantiene lì in quel palazzo le promesse. In ogni caso, è giusto che ognuno voti chi vuole.
> 
> Io penso una cosa, dopo il fallimento del governo gialloverde, non ci saranno più possibilità di cambiare qualcosa. La Meloni a me non convince proprio. Trovo gravissimo che non ci sia più una vera opposizione.


Prima del loro primo mandato qualcun altro oltre me ha letto il loro manifesto?
Vi assicuro che hanno rispettato il 70% delle cose scritte.
Se io lavoro oggi è grazie a una loro proposta di legge che nessuno prima d’ora ha mai avuto il coraggio di fare.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini da Giletti: "Governo con PD-M5S di nuovo? No, l'abbiamo fatto una volta perchè ce l'ha chiesto Mattarella con Draghi, ma ora basta. Governeremo solo con il centrodestra".*


Non ha citato Renzi e nemmeno Calenda...Giletti non ha preso la palla al balzo, per non infierire o perchè non è stato lucido al momento.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Prima del loro primo mandato qualcun altro oltre me ha letto il loro manifesto?
> Vi assicuro che hanno rispettato il 70% delle cose scritte.
> Se io lavoro oggi è grazie a una loro proposta di legge che nessuno prima d’ora ha mai avuto il coraggio di fare.


Quello che dici è vero, nel senso io sono il primo a dire che non mi sorprendo più di tanto se prendono qualche voto ancora, perchè i loro cavalli di battaglia li hanno approvati (reddito di cittadinanza e riduzione parlamentari). Però hanno anche appoggiato le politiche folli di PD e Draghi che hanno contribuito a distruggere il paese. Alla fine l'economia va male, l'immigrazione è fuori controllo e le piccole e medio imprese faticano. Hanno favorito fasce di popolazione come la tua, e giustamente sei rimasto soddisfatto e li voti. Ma è la stessa cosa che faceva Berlusconi verso i pensionati. E di certo Berlusconi non è che ha governato bene.

Hanno avuto la fortuna che i loro oppositori hanno compiuti i loro stessi errori, Lega in primis.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non ha citato Renzi e nemmeno Calenda...Giletti non ha preso la palla al balzo, per non infierire o perchè non è stato lucido al momento.


Chiedo scusa ha citato anche Renzi, non Calenda, ma lo reputo la stessa cosa. Vediamo se mantiene la parola.


----------



## vota DC (11 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> rivoterò M5S .
> Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


A conti fatti è Berlusconi che mantiene più promesse di tutti, il problema è che sono deliri piduisti a cui ha convertito buona parte del cosiddetto centrosinistra.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


La malvagità in tre volti. Da notare l'aspetto disumano, inquietante e mostruoso. 
(Semi cit)


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Settembre 2022)

La Meloni è la classica opposizione controllata come lo furono m5s, lega e gli altri classici partiti decenni fa. Solo che almeno m5s e lega lo facevano discretamente venendo sgamati solo dopo le elezioni. La Meloni avendo questi rapporti con Draghi e già invotabile da chi sa un minimo come gira il mondo. 

I partitini anti sistema mi fanno ridere. Cosa credono di fare anche salissero al governo visto che la maggioranza sarebbe sempre del "partito unico"


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


La prima foto di Chiara Ferragni con la Segre struccata.


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è vero, nel senso io sono il primo a dire che non mi sorprendo più di tanto se prendono qualche voto ancora, perchè i loro cavalli di battaglia li hanno approvati (reddito di cittadinanza e riduzione parlamentari). Però hanno anche appoggiato le politiche folli di PD e Draghi che hanno contribuito a distruggere il paese. Alla fine l'economia va male, l'immigrazione è fuori controllo e le piccole e medio imprese faticano. Hanno favorito fasce di popolazione come la tua, e giustamente sei rimasto soddisfatto e li voti. Ma è la stessa cosa che faceva Berlusconi verso i pensionati. E di certo Berlusconi non è che ha governato bene.
> 
> Hanno avuto la fortuna che i loro oppositori hanno compiuti i loro stessi errori, Lega in primis.


Hanno favorito la fascia di popolazione che ne aveva più bisogno...ai banchieri c’ aveva già pensato Renzi, agli imprenditori Silvio.
Onestamente non credo sia più una questioni di ideali o di colori la politica in Italia ma di tirare l’ acqua al proprio mulino.
I ricchi non votano m5s.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Togliti gli occhiali anni 90, cafona ignorante


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

*Conte:

"Obbligo vaccinale sbagliato, rotto il patto sociale con la comunità e ha portato pochissimo beneficio"*


Ansa

grandissimo pdm, non avete avuto neanche il coraggio di togliere in anticipo il green pass quando in commissione avete richiamato all'ordine i vostri parlamentari per non farli votare come lega e fdi mandando sotto il governo
adesso cerchi i voti dei milioni non vaccinati o costretti a farlo da leggi liberticide


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte:
> 
> "Obbligo vaccinale sbagliato, rotto il patto sociale con la comunità e ha portato pochissimo beneficio"*
> 
> ...



Ma questo cialtrone adesso è diventato il salvatore della patria?
Ricordo io e basta che tutto il disastro Covid è avvenuto sotto i suoi governi?
Le sparate naziste a notte fonda chi le ha fatte, Gesù Cristo?

Mah. Memoria degli itagliani che non regge neanche qualche giorno, mi chiedo come la gente ritrovi la via di casa quando torna dalla ferie. 'Sto fesso dovrebbe essere il primo ad essere preso a calci in bocca, addirittura fa un exploit di voti.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte:
> 
> "Obbligo vaccinale sbagliato, rotto il patto sociale con la comunità e ha portato pochissimo beneficio"*
> 
> ...



Che vergogna, coerenza zero. Ci possono fare un film "per qualche voto in più"


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte:
> 
> "Obbligo vaccinale sbagliato, rotto il patto sociale con la comunità e ha portato pochissimo beneficio"*
> 
> ...


Faccia come il popò. Lui e la Lega.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

in caso di vittoria Conte promette banchi a rotelle elettrici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte:
> 
> "Obbligo vaccinale sbagliato, rotto il patto sociale con la comunità e ha portato pochissimo beneficio"*



Aahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha!


----------



## Mika (12 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Togliti gli occhiali anni 90, cafona ignorante


Quella è la moglie di Fedez vero?


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

sondaggio SWG, FDI fugge al 27% e Pd crolla al 20,4%



>


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quella è la moglie di Fedez vero?



No, è il marito.


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

*Cacciari:

"Meloni non è una sprovveduta, pur di fare il premier è disposta a tranquillizzare i potenti e mettere ministri fuori dal centro-destra graditi sia a Draghi sia a Mattarella"*


temo non abbia torto...nel fine settimana si è autonominata dicendo che sfonderà il tetto di cristallo


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote continua a rendersi ridicolo, ora va al porta a porta come la differenziata

"Ce la giochiamo casa per casa, non è finita"


Ansa*


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cacciari:
> 
> "Meloni non è una sprovveduta, pur di fare il premier è disposta a tranquillizzare i potenti e mettere ministri graditi fuori dal centro-destra"*
> 
> ...



Li ha già tranquillizzati a suo tempo...


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Li ha già tranquillizzati a suo tempo...


i soliti ministeri Esteri, Economia e UE prenotati da Mattarella-Draghi


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote continua a rendersi ridicolo, ora va al porta a porta come la differenziata
> 
> "Ce la giochiamo casa per casa, non è finita"
> 
> ...


manco i testimoni di Geova


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cacciari:
> 
> "Meloni non è una sprovveduta, pur di fare il premier è disposta a tranquillizzare i potenti e mettere ministri fuori dal centro-destra graditi sia a Draghi sia a Mattarella"*


Il mondo funziona cosi... si adegua.
E' una qualità, non un difetto.

E' evidente il "cambiamento" di Meloni, appena capito che sto giro toccherà davvero a lei ed è finito il tempo delle chiacchiere senza responsabilità.

Come detto, è una qualità non un difetto.


----------



## Devil man (12 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> rivoterò M5S .
> Gli unici a mantenere le promesse.


L'unica promessa che hanno mantenuto è il reddito di cittadinanza... E secondo me fa più danni che bene


----------



## Devil man (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il mondo funziona cosi... si adegua.
> E' una qualità, non un difetto.
> 
> E' evidente il "cambiamento" di Meloni, appena capito che sto giro toccherà davvero a lei ed è finito il tempo delle chiacchiere senza responsabilità.
> ...


Basta che cambi i ministri dell'istruzione, della salute e dell'energia..( transizione ecologica come caspita si chiama )


----------



## Devil man (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> manco i testimoni di Geova


Ieri è passato a casa mia gli ho regalato due Duracell


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Basta che cambi i ministri dell'istruzione, della salute e dell'energia..( transizione ecologica come caspita si chiama )


Ecco su questo sorvolo.

Sulla Meloni ci siamo, se il livello medio di quelli con cui si circonda, sono a livello di quel tizio che manda in TV a fare campagna politica, mi preoccupa già di più..

Ma un passo alla volta...

Va beh che dopo aver visto Martina del PD fare campagna, lo posso fare pure io.


----------



## Mika (12 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, è il marito.


Non so che faccia ha la Ferragni, con gli occhiali scuri mi sembrava la Meloni. Quindi?


----------



## Andris (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il mondo funziona cosi... si adegua.
> E' una qualità, non un difetto.
> 
> E' evidente il "cambiamento" di Meloni, appena capito che sto giro toccherà davvero a lei ed è finito il tempo delle chiacchiere senza responsabilità.
> ...


dipende se interferisce con il suo programma per cui è stata votata
se un cittadino la vota per un punto preciso e quel punto preciso viene poi impedito da un ministro caro a Mattarella o Draghi, beh è un problema serio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco su questo sorvolo.
> 
> Sulla Meloni ci siamo, se il livello medio di quelli con cui si circonda, sono a livello di quel tizio che manda in TV a fare campagna politica, mi preoccupa già di più..
> 
> ...



Quello doveva essere sicuramente parente di Massara....


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Settembre 2022)

Io prometto di votare chiunque cancelli il RDC e proponga una revisione totale del sussidio di disoccupazione. Mi sono davvero rotto il c...o di lavorare come un mulo mentre il vicino di casa non paga l'affitto, mangia, beve, dorme sereno e si fa mantenere da chi lavora. La misura è davvero colma.


----------



## Mika (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io prometto di votare chiunque cancelli il RDC e proponga una revisione totale del sussidio di disoccupazione. Mi sono davvero rotto il c...o di lavorare come un mulo mentre il vicino di casa non paga l'affitto, mangia, beve, dorme sereno e si fa mantenere da chi lavora. La misura è davvero colma.


Per ora è nei programmi solo del CDX e di Italia Viva la cancellazione del reddito di cittadinanza.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se il siparietto non era preparato, l'ha liquidato con grande stile...
> 
> Io non sarei stato così gentile


ti pare? avete mai organizzato una manifestazione? non sale nessuno se non permesso.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non so che faccia ha la Ferragni, con gli occhiali scuri mi sembrava la Meloni. Quindi?



Era una battuta per rimarcare che c'ha le [email protected] più la Ferragna che quel demente di Fecciedez, dai, non ti stavo perculando.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io prometto di votare chiunque cancelli il RDC e proponga una revisione totale del sussidio di disoccupazione. Mi sono davvero rotto il c...o di lavorare come un mulo mentre il vicino di casa non paga l'affitto, mangia, beve, dorme sereno e si fa mantenere da chi lavora. La misura è davvero colma.



guarda anche io la pensavo come te. Ma poi mi sono andato a vedere un pò di numeri e ho visto che:

- i percettori del reddito di cittadinanza sono 1,1 milioni di famiglie che rappresentano 2,5 milioni di persone, nemmeno il 5% della popolazione
- ha un csoto di 9 miliardi, ovvero anche qui parliamo di meno del 2% del budget dello stato

Io sono il primo a non avere interesse da questa legge, visto che pago un botto di imposte e tasse e lavoro da quando sono nato ma è indubbio che serva una forma di assistenza per le fasce più povere.

Ci sarà qualche furbetto del quartierino o scansafatica, ma le statistiche ci dicono che il 5% della popolazione è effettivamente poverissima in Italia, la maggior parte penso non abusino di questa legge. Poi possiamo rimodularla, rivedere gli importi (troppo alti, disicentivo al lavoro) e i tempi di erogazione, i controlli..concordo, soprattutto sui singoli che dovrebbero prendere meno e per tempi più brevi. Anzi una forma di assistenza simile andrebbe introdotta per tutti, anche per viene licenziato e sostituire le burocratiche casse integrazioni.

Ma un Paese con enormi divari tra ricchi e poveri è un paese destinato alla rovina, a maggiore criminalità, a conflitti sociali. Insomma, io penso che possiamo investire il 2% per le fasce più povere della popolazione.


----------



## Mika (12 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Era una battuta per rimarcare che c'ha le [email protected] più la Ferragna che quel demente di Fecciedez, dai, non ti stavo perculando.


Ah ok scusa  avevo inteso male


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> guarda anche io la pensavo come te. Ma poi mi sono andato a vedere un pò di numeri e ho visto che:
> 
> - i percettori del reddito di cittadinanza sono 1,1 milioni di famiglie che rappresentano 2,5 milioni di persone, nemmeno il 5% della popolazione
> - ha un csoto di 9 miliardi, ovvero anche qui parliamo di meno del 2% del budget dello stato
> ...


Io non sono totalmente contro il Rdc, conosco alcune persone che hanno la stessa chance di trovare un lavoro o poter lavorare che ho io di ciularmi Diletta Leotta.
Le tasse le posso pure pagare per darle a chi non riesce a campare, ma non a cani e porci.

Che girano le palle è che non controllino una sega, c'è gente che delinque oppure vive discretamente bene e in più prende il reddito.

Non vedo cosa ci sia di complicato nel visitare direttamente a casa e a sorpresa ogni percettore.
E fare una valutazione, almeno sommaria, se è furbo o se è veramente impedito a poter trovarsi un lavoro.

Invece di pagare gli inutili "tutor", pagavano degli ispettori.

Fatta alla pene di cane cosi come è oggi, è più un voto di scambio.

Aggiungo: oltre a quanto sopra, una misura che per me sarebbe sacrosanta, è prendere tutti i percettori di reddito, nominare un responsabile o più per ogni comune / quartiere, organizzarli a squadre e fargli almeno tenere pulite le strade e le città.
Insomma, pagati si, ma almeno utili.
Sarebbero tutti meno infastiditi dal pagarli per non fare niente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non sono totalmente contro il Rdc, conosco alcune persone che hanno la stessa chance di trovare un lavoro o poter lavorare che ho io di ciularmi Diletta Leotta.
> Le tasse le posso pure pagare per darle a chi non riesce a campare, ma non a cani e porci.
> 
> Che girano le palle è che non controllino una sega, c'è gente che delinque oppure vive discretamente bene e in più prende il reddito.
> ...




concordo, anzi dovrebbero introdurre reati pesantissimi per sti tizi. Però come scrivevo, lo prende il 5% della popolazione. Se uno guarda i numeri, si stimavano proprio questi valori dai dati dell'agenzia delle entrate. Penso quindi che la maggior parte lo prenda onestamente. Insomma, evadiamo 100 miliardi annui (spesso anche ricconi) e poi ci accaniamo con chi non mangia? mi sembra la ricetta perfetta per diventare il nuovo Sud America


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo, anzi dovrebbero introdurre reati pesantissimi per sti tizi. Però come scrivevo, lo prende il 5% della popolazione. Se uno guarda i numeri, si stimavano proprio questi valori dai dati dell'agenzia delle entrate. Penso quindi che la maggior parte lo prenda onestamente. Insomma, evadiamo 100 miliardi annui (spesso anche ricconi) e poi ci accaniamo con chi non mangia? mi sembra la ricetta perfetta per diventare il nuovo Sud America



5% è solo un numero, in realtà costa parecchio.

Ma ripeto, va bene, ma andrebbe controllato, deve andare esattamente a chi ha bisogno.
A me va benissimo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 5% è solo un numero, in realtà costa parecchio.
> 
> Ma ripeto, va bene, ma andrebbe controllato, deve andare esattamente a chi ha bisogno.
> A me va benissimo.



costa 9 miliardi annui, nemmeno il 2% del budget dello Stato


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> costa 9 miliardi annui, nemmeno il 2% del budget dello Stato


9 miliardi non sono pochi.

Renzi con 10 miliardi ci ha ottenuto un plebiscito alle urne.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

*Ospite da Giletti, il fascista ex-Forza Nuova Castellino boccia la Meloni: "È un pericolo, vuole confermare Cingolani, continuare le politiche della NATO ed il conflitto in Ucraina".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 9 miliardi non sono pochi.
> 
> Renzi con 10 miliardi ci ha ottenuto un plebiscito alle urne.



sembrano tanti, ma lo Stato incassa 500 miliardi dai tributi e altri 300 non tributari. Sono l'1% diciamo. Sinceramente io mi preoccupo di più dei 100 miliardi di evasione. 

Detto ciò andrebbe riformato l'intero sistema di erogazione dei contrinuti sociali a mio avviso, iniziando anche a premiare le famiglie con figli e indirizzare le varie detrazioni su ISEE (ovvero considerando patrimoni) e non il reddito come spesso accade.


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il mondo funziona cosi... si adegua.
> E' una qualità, non un difetto.
> 
> E' evidente il "cambiamento" di Meloni, appena capito che sto giro toccherà davvero a lei ed è finito il tempo delle chiacchiere senza responsabilità.
> ...


Esatto, io sono rimasto stupito

Mi sarei aspettato pagliacciate tipo no euro no ue fino al 26 ed invece la Meloni come dici si sta assumendo le sue responsabilità e sta "rassicurando" popolazione e mercati, atto dovuto e gradito. 

Poi farà probabilmente politiche che lasceranno il paese nel declino a cui è lasciato da anni... Ma non farà grande differenza rispetto ai governi degli ultimi 20 anni. L'unica incognita rimane una possibile isteria dei mercati, in caso venisse comunque vista come troppo nazionalista nonostante le rassicurazioni. Soprattutto con gli aumenti dei tassi che la BCE sarà costretta a fare (dopo aver cincischiato e lasciato galoppare l'inflazione principalmente per parare il culetto ai paesi più indebitati)


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sembrano tanti, ma lo Stato incassa 500 miliardi dai tributi e altri 300 non tributari. Sono l'1% diciamo. Sinceramente io mi preoccupo di più dei 100 miliardi di evasione.
> 
> Detto ciò andrebbe riformato l'intero sistema di erogazione dei contrinuti sociali a mio avviso, iniziando anche a premiare le famiglie con figli e indirizzare le varie detrazioni su ISEE (ovvero considerando patrimoni) e non il reddito come spesso accade.


Si si, assolutamente, l' evasione è una piaga, un furto alla collettività, io darei pene detentive di 1 settimana per ogni 1000 euro evasi.
Da sconfiggere

Anche se la dividerei in blocchi:

1- quella che finisce all' estero, tramite giri e rigiri di false fatturazioni

2- quella della malavita, che comunque fa parte del blocco 1

3- l' elusione legalizzata

4- quella del piccolo, che è una piaga come le altre, ma quantomeno resta in circolo.
Qui al nord di evasione ce n'è tanta per ovvie ragioni fra i piccoli, ma perlomeno circola qui.
Se finisse a Roma, non vediamo più un centesimo


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Esatto, io sono rimasto stupito
> 
> Mi sarei aspettato pagliacciate tipo no euro no ue fino al 26 ed invece la Meloni come dici si sta assumendo le sue responsabilità e sta "rassicurando" popolazione e mercati, atto dovuto e gradito.
> 
> Poi farà probabilmente politiche che lasceranno il paese nel declino a cui è lasciato da anni... Ma non farà grande differenza rispetto ai governi degli ultimi 20 anni. L'unica incognita rimane una possibile isteria dei mercati, in caso venisse comunque vista come troppo nazionalista nonostante le rassicurazioni. Soprattutto con gli aumenti dei tassi che la BCE sarà costretta a fare (dopo aver cincischiato e lasciato galoppare l'inflazione principalmente per parare il culetto ai paesi più indebitati)


Io non penso.

Dal punto di vista più basilare, le cose che ci distruggerebbero in pochi anni sarebbero cose tipo flat tax oppure stampaggio selvaggio di moneta
Entrambe per fortuna e per ragioni diverse non saranno applicabili.

Se invece intendi un paese in declino a livello generale, quello è fattuale.
Andrà cosi ma non tanto per colpa di Meloni, è il trend che abbiamo e non penso sia invertibile.

Un sistema economico che ha come fondamentale la crescita infinita, cozza totalmente con la decrescita demografica che c'è nei paesi sviluppati.
Tra un po' avremo più gente a cui pagare la pensione di quelli che lavoreranno 
E non oso pensare a quanto costeranno di sanità pubblica tutti sti vecchi ( sperando di arrivarci pure io in tale categoria) essendoci sempre meno gente in età lavorativa che paga le tasse.

Comunque un po' di ossigeno l' abbiamo, i nostri patrimoni che piano piano verranno presi, per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> guarda anche io la pensavo come te. Ma poi mi sono andato a vedere un pò di numeri e ho visto che:
> 
> - i percettori del reddito di cittadinanza sono 1,1 milioni di famiglie che rappresentano 2,5 milioni di persone, nemmeno il 5% della popolazione
> - ha un csoto di 9 miliardi, ovvero anche qui parliamo di meno del 2% del budget dello stato
> ...


Considerando in maniera estremamente ottimistica un ipotetica data di inizio carriera lavorativa a 20 anni, fino a 60 per semplificare abbiamo oggi il 52% circa di popolazione in età lavorativa che deve farsi carico del restante 48% ....non serve che ti spieghi che il 5% della popolazione totale, percettori del RDC, fanno parte quasi per intero della fascia in età lavorativa.

Le statistiche non dicono nulla assolutamente, il perenne 10% di disoccupati, dato pressochè simile da anni e anni è formato in larghissima parte da chi vive di contratti stagionali e poi riposa un paio di mesi o più foraggiato dallo stato attraverso la disoccupazione... con la penuria di forza lavoro che c'è in giro questa cosa è inaccettabile.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Considerando in maniera estremamente ottimistica un ipotetica data di inizio carriera lavorativa a 20 anni, fino a 60 per semplificare abbiamo oggi il 52% circa di popolazione in età lavorativa che deve farsi carico del restante 48% ....non serve che ti spieghi che il 5% della popolazione totale, percettori del RDC, fanno parte quasi per intero della fascia in età lavorativa.
> 
> Le statistiche non dicono nulla assolutamente, il perenne 10% di disoccupati, dato pressochè simile da anni e anni è formato in larghissima parte da chi vive di contratti stagionali e poi riposa un paio di mesi o più foraggiato dallo stato attraverso la disoccupazione... con la penuria di forza lavoro che c'è in giro questa cosa è inaccettabile.


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma insomma non è cosi semplice.

Percentualmente parlando, andiamo sulla logistica.

Dove c'è tanta crisi di forza lavoro? Industrie e manifatturiero al nord ( almeno finchè dura).
Ti pare che uno del sud si trasferisca al nord per 1.400 euro al mese?
Razionalmente ti direi di si, che deve farlo.
Ma insomma, richiede uno sforzo "di vita" non indifferente.
Servirebbe crearlo da zero il lavoro al sud, ma non è facile.
Senza contare che molti ragazzi, se non tutti, oggi studiano, manco se gli punti la pistola vanno a fare lavori basilari, o per lo meno non lo fanno da subito.

Altro settore di mancanza di forza lavoro: turismo e attività di ristorazione in generale.
Che se ne dica, le paghe sono quasi sempre da fame, direi quasi al limite dello sfruttamento.
Con contratti assicurati di una manciata di ore settimanale a fronte di 40/50/60 ore reali.

Anche qui, ha senso per uno del sud, magari pure con una famiglia.... andare nelle località balneari del centro/nord per prendere una paga da schiavo?
Oppure, trasferirsi al nord per fare il cameriere assicurato 3 ore al giorno?

Non è realistico ed infatti non accade.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Per me una cosa seria che dovrebbe fare il prossimo governo, e *costerebbe parecchio* , ma ne varrebbe la pena...

Creare in numero adatto ed in ogni comune, degli asili da 0 a 6 anni, aperti dalle 06.00 del mattino fino almeno alle 19.30 la sera.

Ripeto, costerebbe tantissimo, ma penso sarebbe una cosa che a lungo termine pagherebbe molto.

So che la Meloni ha qualcosa di simile in programma, ma servirebbe ( secondo me), esattamente come l'ho scritto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma insomma non è cosi semplice.
> 
> Percentualmente parlando, andiamo sulla logistica.
> 
> ...


Non prendiamoci in giro, conosco una trentina di ragazzi meridionali, per amor di Dio persone squisite e spassose ma sulla coscienza delle conseguenze collettive delle proprie azioni proprio non ci siamo.... quasi tutti adottano il medesimo schema, lavorano (loro e famiglia) nell'azienda agricola di famiglia, tra l'altro producendo cibo ottimo, vendono e incassano, non ti sto a spiegare come, volumi di prodotto generati dal lavoro di tutti... azienda intestata al padre che non dichiara una mazza e tutti gli altri avanti a RDC.

Disoccupazione non ne parliamo proprio di come viene utilizzata, e la cosa più scandalosa è che ormai viene considerata una cosa normale o peggio ancora un diritto sacrosanto. La tragedia è che con questa cultura ci stanno crescendo diverse generazioni, è un problema che ci affliggerà per decenni.

Sul dover seguire il lavoro, ragazzi di cosa parliamo? Nel 2022? Non siamo negli anni 50 dove ognuno apriva bottega o osteria sotto casa, tutti ci si sposta per lavorare e per trovare migliori condizioni... chi è al Sud va al Nord, chi è al Nord va all'estero o in Svizzera. 

Scusate ma io coi pigroni parassiti sono diventato davvero intollerante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io prometto di votare chiunque cancelli il RDC e proponga una revisione totale del sussidio di disoccupazione. Mi sono davvero rotto il c...o di lavorare come un mulo mentre il vicino di casa non paga l'affitto, mangia, beve, dorme sereno e si fa mantenere da chi lavora. La misura è davvero colma.



Concordo.
Ieri notte sono andato a letto alle 4 di mattina per terminare un lavoro abbastanza urgente e stamattina alle 7.30 ero già in piedi.
Verso le 10 ricevo un messaggio di un mio amico (ovviamente uno di quelli che che da 4 anni mangia a scrocco di tutti gli italiani) che mi rende partecipe della sua incredibile giornata "lavorativa" : sveglia alle 10, colazione al baretto vicino a casa e poi in spiaggia fino alle 13.
Pranzo, sonnellino tattico e poi ancora l'accoppiata bar+spiaggia. E si lamenta perchè in spiaggia ci si stanca molto.....
In 4 anni di RdC è stato chiamato solamente 1 volta all'anno per porre una firma e consegnare i documenti riguardanti l'isee.

E io con 2 occhiaie che sembrano gli anelli di saturno per quanto sono grosse e distese.
Pensa che ero anche d'accordo con il rdc eh, però 4 anni di regali senza creare occupazione..
A sto punto mettessero il "reddito universale" (come cianciava grillo) così me lo pappo anche io


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non prendiamoci in giro, conosco una trentina di ragazzi meridionali, per amor di Dio persone squisite e spassose ma sulla coscienza delle conseguenze collettive delle proprie azioni proprio non ci siamo.... quasi tutti adottano il medesimo schema, lavorano (loro e famiglia) nell'azienda agricola di famiglia, tra l'altro producendo cibo ottimo, vendono e incassano, non ti sto a spiegare come, volumi di prodotto generati dal lavoro di tutti... azienda intestata al padre che non dichiara una mazza e tutti gli altri avanti a RDC.
> 
> Disoccupazione non ne parliamo proprio di come viene utilizzata, e la cosa più scandalosa è che ormai viene considerata una cosa normale o peggio ancora un diritto sacrosanto. La tragedia è che con questa cultura ci stanno crescendo diverse generazioni, è un problema che ci affliggerà per decenni.
> 
> ...


Non per nulla sopra, ho scritto che invece che spendere i soldi in inutili tutor, era meglio spenderli in ispettori che vanno a vedere di persona ogni singolo caso e valutarlo.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Ieri notte sono andato a letto alle 4 di mattina per terminare un lavoro abbastanza urgente e stamattina alle 7.30 ero già in piedi.
> Verso le 10 ricevo un messaggio di un mio amico (ovviamente uno di quelli che che da 4 anni mangia a scrocco di tutti gli italiani) che mi rende partecipe della sua incredibile giornata "lavorativa" : sveglia alle 10, colazione al baretto vicino a casa e poi in spiaggia fino alle 13.
> Pranzo, sonnellino tattico e poi ancora l'accoppiata bar+spiaggia. E si lamenta perchè in spiaggia ci si stanca molto.....
> ...


Beh, guardala da un altra prospettiva: quello sarà sempre con le pezze al culo nella vita, tu avrai qualcosa.

Penso ci sia poco da fare la bellavita con 500 euro al mese di reddito... non credo riesca nemmeno a frequentarlo molto il bar 

Comunque ripeto, ISPETTORI, chiunque appena appena sveglio lo capisce al volo se una persona è indigente oppure furbetta.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, guardala da un altra prospettiva: quello sarà sempre con le pezze al culo nella vita, tu avrai qualcosa.
> 
> Penso ci sia poco da fare la bellavita con 500 euro al mese di reddito... non credo riesca nemmeno a frequentarlo molto il bar
> 
> Comunque ripeto, ISPETTORI, chiunque appena appena sveglio lo capisce al volo se una persona è indigente oppure furbetta.


come dissi tempo fa, comincino ad indagare a partire dagli uffici che rilasciano l'rdc, controlli pochi dipendenti e fai tanto dato che la truffa parte da li.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, guardala da un altra prospettiva: quello sarà sempre con le pezze al culo nella vita, tu avrai qualcosa.
> 
> Penso ci sia poco da fare la bellavita con 500 euro al mese di reddito... non credo riesca nemmeno a frequentarlo molto il bar
> 
> Comunque ripeto, ISPETTORI, chiunque appena appena sveglio lo capisce al volo se una persona è indigente oppure furbetta.



Qualcosa avrò di sicuro: debiti, dato che quello che sto guadagnando lo sto mettendo da parte per partire nel 2023 con un progetto apistico (durante questi 2 anni e mezzo di covid mi è nata questa passione, boh  )

Mentre lui si, magari non farà la bella vita con 600 euro mensili, ma ha costantemente 24h al giorno di tempo libero e soprattutto nessuna preoccupazione..ed è proprio questo che mi fa girare le balle 
Se poi penso anche a tutti gli altri che oltre al reddito percepiscono anche altre entrate in nero o inspiegabilmente soggiornano 1 giorno in Italia e poi via di rdc....esplodo definitivamente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, guardala da un altra prospettiva: quello sarà sempre con le pezze al culo nella vita, tu avrai qualcosa.
> 
> Penso ci sia poco da fare la bellavita con 500 euro al mese di reddito... non credo riesca nemmeno a frequentarlo molto il bar
> 
> Comunque ripeto, ISPETTORI, chiunque appena appena sveglio lo capisce al volo se una persona è indigente oppure furbetta.


Purtroppo il sistema di tutela delle fragilità (reali) facilità questi soggetti.. RDC + lavoretto in nero = ISEE basso = zero tasse = assistenza, libri di scuola, ticket etc..etc...etc.. gratis. 

"Gratis" che paghiamo io e te mentre come dice @Divoratore Di Stelle il suo amico sta in spiaggia a prendere il sole.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il sistema di tutela delle fragilità (reali) facilità questi soggetti.. RDC + lavoretto in nero = ISEE basso = zero tasse = assistenza, libri di scuola, ticket etc..etc...etc.. gratis.
> 
> "Gratis" che paghiamo io e te mentre come dice @Divoratore Di Stelle il suo amico sta in spiaggia a prendere il sole.


Certo, infatti a mio avviso sono i controlli che mancano.

Per assurdo, non si puo' abolire tutto il welfare per colpa dei furbetti, che sopravvivrebbero comunque e si andrebbe a punire chi veramente ha necessità.

E' un pò come quando si dice "meglio un colpevole libero che un innocente in galera"

Controlli, controlli e controlli, e PUNIZIONI

Ma in Italia, specialmente le punizioni, sono utopia.

Da noi ci sono i condoni...


----------



## Milanoide (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco su questo sorvolo.
> 
> Sulla Meloni ci siamo, se il livello medio di quelli con cui si circonda, sono a livello di quel tizio che manda in TV a fare campagna politica, mi preoccupa già di più..
> 
> ...


Io credo che Martina sia una persona per bene e competente nella sua materia.
Ha gestito il partito in fase di fuga generale dei quadri.
Evidentemente, non è uomo da campagna elettorale. Lo capirebbe anche un topo.

Il problema di questi anni è che andando avanti con personaggi che bucano lo schermo, ma poi si rivelano mediocri pagliacci acchiappa voti, ci troviamo dove siamo ora.

Con molta gente malata di "nuovismo", dategli un volto da votare purché sia nuovo, Questi sono ergastolani della politica insoddisfacente. Non troveranno mai soddisfazione.

Quando sei ai posti di comando, sarai anche esposto ai poteri forti ed al pensiero unico, ma la rosa delle cose da fare è limitata.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

Quella schifosa della B0schi che spara le solite cahate su rai 2.
Meno male che non guardo la tv, fino al giorno delle elezioni sarà sempre così


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Quella schifosa della B0schi che spara le solite cahate su rai 2.
> Meno male che non guardo la tv, fino al giorno delle elezioni sarà sempre così


Il guaio è chi li vota. Io capisco tutto, ma un voto a quello schifo di IV non lo capirò mai.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Quella schifosa della B0schi che spara le solite cahate su rai 2.
> Meno male che non guardo la tv, fino al giorno delle elezioni sarà sempre così


Beh, io due botte gliele darei alla "schifosa"

Tu eri mica quello che apprezzava il trans di Mbappè???

Forse mi confondo con un altro utente però 

Nel caso perdonami


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, io due botte gliele darei alla "schifosa"
> 
> Tu eri mica quello che apprezzava il trans di Mbappè???
> 
> ...


a proposito di botte, ho visto la Castellone del 5s in diretta per la prima volta, non male, non male.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a proposito di botte, ho visto la Castellone del 5s in diretta per la prima volta, non male, non male.


Bella milfona della porta accanto. La preferisco nettamente alla Boschi, onestamente.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bella milfona della porta accanto. La preferisco nettamente alla Boschi, onestamente.


concordo. La Boschi la preferivo forse quando era originale.
Avete guardato il confronto Letta-Meloni sul corrierie? ci sto dando un occhiata su youtube


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, io due botte gliele darei alla "schifosa"
> 
> Tu eri mica quello che apprezzava il trans di Mbappè???
> 
> ...


Perdono accettato  Non ero io


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Settembre 2022)

Come sapete da 3 giorni è attivo il blocco dei sondaggi pertanto ho fatto una media dei 20 sondaggi pubblicati la settimana scorsa 

FDI:24,9% 
PD:21.5% 
M5S:13.5% 
LEGA:12.1% 
FI:7.7% 
AZIONE/IV:6.7% 
AVS:3.6% 
ITALEXIT:2.8% 
+EUROPA:2% 
NM:1.5% 
UP:1.2% 
IC:1.2% 

Coalizione centro destra: 46.2% 
Coalizione centro sinistra: 28.3% 

Partiti non sondati in quanto assenti del tutto o presenti in pochissimi sondaggi: Italia sovrana e popolare, Alternativa per l'Italia, Vita , noi di centro


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Perdono accettato  Non ero io


Allora era un altro con nome9*

Ahahah chiudo OT


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come sapete da 3 giorni è attivo il blocco dei sondaggi pertanto ho fatto una media dei 20 sondaggi pubblicati la settimana scorsa
> 
> FDI:24,9%
> PD:21.5%
> ...


Con questa crescita esagerata del M5S (chissà se vera o falsa), Giorgia può seriamente tentare un'alleanza con Conte nel caso Salvini e Berlu facciano i capricci. Però Conte non mi sembra uno scemo, se fa il botto se ne sta all'opposizione e se il governo di cdx deluderà le aspettative alle prossime elezioni il M5S sarà primo partito. Cioè, dopo una legislatura di disastri guadagnano ancora percentuali importanti...


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con questa crescita esagerata del M5S (chissà se vera o falsa), Giorgia può seriamente tentare un'alleanza con Conte nel caso Salvini e Berlu facciano i capricci. Però Conte non mi sembra uno scemo, se fa il botto se ne sta all'opposizione e se il governo di cdx deluderà le aspettative alle prossime elezioni il M5S sarà primo partito. Cioè, dopo una legislatura di disastri guadagnano ancora percentuali importanti...


no assolutamente no, i due si odiano abbastanza, è impensabile. Meloni governa solo con il centrodestra, conte da solo o nulla


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

Ho guardato i video di Salvini su youtube. Incredibile il numero di visite, alcuni non arrivano nemmeno a 1000. E lui ha quasi 200.000 iscritti. Pazzesco quanto abbia perso in questi anni.


----------



## Raryof (12 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho guardato i video di Salvini su youtube. Incredibile il numero di visite, alcuni non arrivano nemmeno a 1000. E lui ha quasi 200.000 iscritti. Pazzesco quanto abbia perso in questi anni.



La Lega rischia seriamente di essere doppiata da FDI.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a proposito di botte, ho visto la Castellone del 5s in diretta per la prima volta, non male, non male.



La Castellone e quell'altra col neo possono convertire al grillismo addirittura me, ma solo per una singola notte.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Castellone e quell'altra col neo possono convertire al grillismo addirittura me, ma solo per una singola notte.



Vuoi il RDC?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi il RDC?



No, con quelle due si fa molto movimento nel letto.
Il RDC è per chi sta fermo sul divano.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2022)

*Rizzo (Italia Sovrana e Popolare) da Porro a Quarta Repubblica: "Il PD fa antifascismo da passerella...Meloni un pericolo? Con lei, sarà Draghi a scegliere i ministri più importanti e La Russa verrà messo alle pari opportunità. L'Italia è bloccata, dalle multinazionali, in particolare da Bruxelles. Con la Meloni, semplicemente, non cambierà niente".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

*Letta: "Dopo il 25 settembre i nostri interlocutori saranno Conte, Calenda e Renzi.

Gay? Conta solo l'amore, noi proteggiamo l'amore."*


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gay? Conta solo l'amore, noi proteggiamo l'amore."*


e la mente ritorna ai tempi del "Pdl partito dell'amore", 14 anni e non sentirli

anche se l'originale è quello di cicciolina e i radicali trent'anni fa...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Dopo il 25 settembre i nostri interlocutori saranno Conte, Calenda e Renzi.
> 
> Gay? Conta solo l'amore, noi proteggiamo l'amore."*



Beh, se dovete proteggere l'amore, allora mi aspetto di vedere i preservativi con su il logo del PD.

E questo viene votato, rendiamoci conto da che gente sono circondato.


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

il pericolo nero FDI sovranista va a Washington 

full immersion di tre giorni negli Stati Uniti e qui si continua a temere per far turare il naso a qualcuno pro pd...



>


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Settembre 2022)

E' il turno del CDX, manco un meteorite potrebbe impedirlo, tocca a Meloni questo giro si era capito nel momento in cui ha astutamente deciso di rimanere a fare opposizione da sola in un momento storico così complicato.

Io non simpatizzo molto per FDI, spero vivamente mi facciano ricredere, che mettano al centro dell'agenda lavoro, economia e salute e riportino un pò di dignità nelle P.A. che sono diventate un covo di delinquenti nullafacenti stipendiati dalla collettività. 

Mi aspetto politiche coraggiose e spero abbiano i numeri per governare in modo stabile e poter attuare politiche anche impopolari ma che diano frutto a lungo termine e non dover rincorrere il consenso con mancette varie.... sono un illuso lo so ma sperare non costa nulla.


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

*Emiliano choc ad un comizio:*

*"La mia Puglia come Stalingrado, il nemico non passerà a prescindere dalle elezioni*
*Sputeranno sangue"*


sono due mandati che metti in giunta e in maggioranza gente più a destra possibile pur di governare 
che uomo ridicolo

poi un magistrato, che non ha mai rinunciato al lavoro ma solo alla tessera del pd perchè costretto, può affermare che dei partiti non passeranno nella regione che amministra anche con l'esito favorevole delle elezioni ?
un messaggio eversivo


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Emiliano choc ad un comizio:*
> 
> *"La mia Puglia come Stalingrado, il nemico non passerà*
> *Sputeranno sangue"*
> ...



Eh, ma la gente si inviperisce se la Melona parla delle anoressiche, eh. Pericolo di nazismo oscurantista, sicuramente.

Qui invece, tutto a posto. Parole garbate, normali, ma soprattutto antifascistehhh.

Speriamo che Vladimir prema il bottone.


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma la gente si inviperisce se la Melona parla delle anoressiche, eh. Pericolo di nazismo oscurantista, sicuramente.
> 
> Qui invece, tutto a posto. Parole garbate, normali, ma soprattutto antifascistehhh.
> 
> Speriamo che Vladimir prema il bottone.


Letta nipote, tra i presenti al comizio, prima applaude e poi lo abbraccia complimentandosi


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

ops, uno degli amici di baffetto



>


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Settembre 2022)

Ieri Letta e la Meloni si sono confrontati su svariati temi tra cui diritto all'aborto e diritti civili per i gay, ebbene ho letto che persino in questo confronto secondo alcuni gay, che ovviamente non sono a favore della Meloni, ne è uscita vincitrice e ha argomentato meglio.
Se questa volta la sinistra non si prende una sonora batosta è una grande occasione persa


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ieri Letta e la Meloni si sono confrontati su svariati temi tra cui diritto all'aborto e diritti civili per i gay, ebbene ho letto che persino in questo confronto secondo alcuni gay, che ovviamente non sono a favore della Meloni, ne è uscita vincitrice e ha argomentato meglio.
> Se questa volta la sinistra non si prende una sonora batosta è una grande occasione persa


Se Letta risponde alla Meloni col discorso facilotto sull'ammore , non può che fare figure di


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ieri Letta e la Meloni si sono confrontati su svariati temi tra cui diritto all'aborto e diritti civili per i gay, ebbene ho letto che persino in questo confronto secondo alcuni gay, che ovviamente non sono a favore della Meloni, ne è uscita vincitrice e ha argomentato meglio.
> Se questa volta la sinistra non si prende una sonora batosta è una grande occasione persa


Parlano di roba seria, insomma.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Parlano di roba seria, insomma.


Chissà se hanno parlato anche di mbappè


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ieri Letta e la Meloni si sono confrontati su svariati temi tra cui diritto all'aborto e diritti civili per i gay, ebbene ho letto che persino in questo confronto secondo alcuni gay, che ovviamente non sono a favore della Meloni, ne è uscita vincitrice e ha argomentato meglio.
> Se questa volta la sinistra non si prende una sonora batosta è una grande occasione persa



Ci sta, queste politiche scellerate politically correct stanno aumentando l'omofobia invece di diminuirla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

*Di Maio duro contro Calenda: "I venditori di bibite sono eroi. Caro Calenda, anche un venditore di bibite merita rispetto. La cultura dell'odio e del disprezzo che tu alimenti è classista e discriminante. Chi nella vita è stato meno fortunato di te non può essere denigrato. Quelle persone vanno aiutate e valorizzate. Vergognati."*


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Calenda: "I venditori di bibite sono eroi. Caro Calenda, anche un venditore di bibite merita rispetto. La cultura dell'odio e del disprezzo che tu alimenti è classista e discriminante. Chi nella vita è stato meno fortunato di te non può essere denigrato. Quelle persone vanno aiutate e valorizzate. Vergognati."*









nel 2019


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Calenda: "I venditori di bibite sono eroi. Caro Calenda, anche un venditore di bibite merita rispetto. La cultura dell'odio e del disprezzo che tu alimenti è classista e discriminante. Chi nella vita è stato meno fortunato di te non può essere denigrato. Quelle persone vanno aiutate e valorizzate. Vergognati."*



Di Maio vs Calenda, uno scontro tra titani


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Calenda: "I venditori di bibite sono eroi. Caro Calenda, anche un venditore di bibite merita rispetto. La cultura dell'odio e del disprezzo che tu alimenti è classista e discriminante. Chi nella vita è stato meno fortunato di te non può essere denigrato. Quelle persone vanno aiutate e valorizzate. Vergognati."*


Ha ragione stavolta Gigggino.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha ragione stavolta Gigggino.



Tutti i lavori onesti meritano rispetto ma per fare il Ministro sarebbe il caso di avere minimo di preparazione e di credibilità.


----------



## Mika (13 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ieri Letta e la Meloni si sono confrontati su svariati temi tra cui diritto all'aborto e diritti civili per i gay, ebbene ho letto che persino in questo confronto secondo alcuni gay, che ovviamente non sono a favore della Meloni, ne è uscita vincitrice e ha argomentato meglio.
> Se questa volta la sinistra non si prende una sonora batosta è una grande occasione persa


Chi vota PD lo fa anche se ci metti Hitler come candidato. Possono metterci anche il cane della pubblicità del sito di ricerca, lo voterebbero uguale. Non stanno mica a sentire quello che dice il programma, conosco molti che votano PD e ti rispondono "Non so nemmeno quale sia il loro programma, lo voto per non votare i fascisti"


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi vota PD lo fa anche se ci metti Hitler come candidato. Possono metterci anche il cane della pubblicità del sito di ricerca, lo voterebbero uguale. Non stanno mica a sentire quello che dice il programma, conosco molti che votano PD e ti rispondono "Non so nemmeno quale sia il loro programma, lo voto per non votare i fascisti"


Sì, negli ultimi anni ormai mi sono convinto di questo. Probabilmente anche a destra eh però penso che capiti di più a sinistra.
Ragionano come se fosse la squadra del cuore che votano quella indipendentemente dai giocatori che hanno, peccato appunto che non è fede, né spirituale né sportiva, la politica


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi vota PD lo fa anche se ci metti Hitler come candidato. Possono metterci anche il cane della pubblicità del sito di ricerca, lo voterebbero uguale. Non stanno mica a sentire quello che dice il programma, conosco molti che votano PD e ti rispondono "Non so nemmeno quale sia il loro programma, lo voto per non votare i fascisti"


Vale lo stesso al contrario per tanti..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Sta arrivando la bomba dagli USA che spaccherà la coalizione in vantaggio.
Timing perfetto, altro che Questura di Milano.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sta arrivando la bomba dagli USA che spaccherà la coalizione in vantaggio.*
> Timing perfetto, altro che Questura di Milano.



Cioè? Verrà fuori che Giorgia è un trans?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta arrivando la bomba dagli USA che spaccherà la coalizione in vantaggio.
> Timing perfetto, altro che Questura di Milano.


Se fosse condita da prove, sarà pure con timing perfetto, ma sarebbe di secondaria importanza...visto lo schifo eventualmente dimostrato in casa nostra..


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cioè? Verrà fuori che Giorgia è un trans?


si è la fusione di genitore1 e genitore 2


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cioè? Verrà fuori che Giorgia è un trans?


Soldi russi.

Ma non mi sembrava parlassero di Italia per forza, almeno io ho letto di generica Europa


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Soldi russi.
> 
> Ma non mi sembrava parlassero di Italia per forza, almeno io ho letto di generica Europa




007 Usa: Dalla Russia oltre 300 milioni di dollari a partiti, dirigenti e politici stranieri in oltre 20 Paesi.​


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 007 Usa: Dalla Russia oltre 300 milioni di dollari a partiti, dirigenti e politici stranieri in oltre 20 Paesi.​


ma sempre le solite cose su lega e 5s o qualcosa di nuovo?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Borghi (Pd): Tutti assicurino di non aver ricevuto soldi da Russia.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma sempre le solite cose su lega e 5s o qualcosa di nuovo?


Escluderei PD e FDI 

Ma così, alla pene di cane e sensazioni dovute al nulla


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma sempre le solite cose su lega e 5s o qualcosa di nuovo?



Non si sa ancora. Ma la Lega: È il momento delle querele, dalla Russia fondi solo a Pci e Repubblica.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Escluderei PD e FDI
> 
> Ma così, alla pene di cane e sensazioni dovute al nulla


allora escludiamo solo il PD


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora. Ma la Lega: È il momento delle querele, dalla Russia fondi solo a Pci e Repubblica.


La Lega si è "persa" 80 milioni di euro, se è nata da un furbastro come Bossi può succedere di tutto in quel partito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Crosetto aveva fatto un tweet durissimo contro i "traditori italiani finanziati" dalla russia.
Siccome i nomi che usciranno saranno Lega e M5S, questo tweet mi suonava molto strano. Per un po' mi ha fatto pensare alle teorie di Fabri.

Ora ha rimosso il tweet al volo dicendo che per lui è una boutade americana, rettificando ciò che aveva scritto.
Strano però.... molto strano...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma sempre le solite cose su lega e 5s o qualcosa di nuovo?



Rapporto di intelligence americana comunicato in diretta Tv da Blinken, i nomi saranno fatti nei prossimi giorni in riservatezza a Mattarella, Draghi e servizi segreti,
Non è la solita scemenza di Giannini, questa è roba potente che in teoria potrebbe fare anche slittare le elezioni.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Crosetto aveva fatto un tweet durissimo contro i "traditori italiani finanziati" dalla russia.
> Siccome i nomi che usciranno saranno Lega e M5S, questo tweet mi suonava molto strano. Per un po' mi ha fatto pensare alle teorie di Fabri.
> 
> Ora ha rimosso il tweet al volo dicendo che per lui è una boutade americana, rettificando ciò che aveva scritto.
> Strano però.... molto strano...



Questa vicenda metterà nei guai parecchi personaggi.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Crosetto aveva fatto un tweet durissimo contro i "traditori italiani finanziati" dalla russia.
> Siccome i nomi che usciranno saranno Lega e M5S, questo tweet mi suonava molto strano. Per un po' mi ha fatto pensare alle teorie di Fabri.
> 
> Ora ha rimosso il tweet al volo dicendo che per lui è una boutade americana, rettificando ciò che aveva scritto.
> Strano però.... molto strano...


Vedremo, sono molto curioso di sapere chi sono i veri traditori della Nazione... sempre non sia appunto una boutade


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rapporto di intelligence americana comunicato in diretta Tv da Blinken, i nomi saranno fatti nei prossimi giorni in riservatezza a Mattarella, Draghi e servizi segreti,
> Non è la solita scemenza di Giannini, questa è roba potente che *in teoria potrebbe fare anche slittare le elezioni.*



Slittare non credo ma condizionare pesantemente si.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Slittare non credo ma condizionare pesantemente si.



Se escono i nomi di Salvini e Berlusconi, la coalizione di CDX è finita. Può vincere anche con l'80%, non potrà governare.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Io sinceramente credo che tra i più coinvolti ci possa essere chi lodava Putin.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente credo che tra i più coinvolti ci possa essere Salvini. Non dimentichiamoci le sue lodi a Putin.


Salvini lo perdonerei, lo credo così scemo che probabilmente non si renderebbe nemmeno contro della gravità della cosa


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se escono i nomi di Salvini e Berlusconi, la coalizione di CDX è finita. Può vincere anche con l'80%, non potrà governare.



A quanto pare esisterebbe un patto *Lega-Russia Unita ancora vigente.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Se si parla del M5S delle origini, e del Conte 1, è inevitabile esca il nome di Di Maio. Che è l'attuale ministro degli esteri... non succede, ma se succede è da pop corn


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Salvini lo perdonerei, lo credo così scemo che probabilmente non si renderebbe nemmeno contro della gravità della cosa



Non si tratta di perdonare o meno. Se la Lega fosse coinvolta e si sapesse prima del voto crollerebbe ancora di più e se si sapesse dopo il voto un Governo di CDX non potrebbe nascere o se nato cadrebbe subito.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se si parla del M5S delle origini, e del Conte 1, è inevitabile esca il nome di Di Maio. Che è l'attuale ministro degli esteri... non succede, ma se succede è da pop corn


Roba da malvagio allo stato puro prendersi prima i soldi dalla Russia e ora farci la battaglia.

Non mi sembra il tipo, anche se nella vita non bisogna mai stupirsi di nulla...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di perdonare o meno. Se la Lega fosse coinvolta e si sapesse prima del voto crollerebbe ancora di più e se si sapesse dopo il voto un Governo di CDX non potrebbe nascere o se nato cadrebbe subito.


Si si certo, mi mancava solo l'insulto quotidiano al Capitone Verde 
Ho colto la palla al balzo


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

citano dal 2014 in poi... e se li avessero presi tutti i grandi partiti indistintamente?


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

si parla dal 2014...e lo escono fuori dopo anni e anni perchè ormai tutto ciò che legato alla Russia va demonizzato ora


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se si parla del M5S delle origini, e del Conte 1, è inevitabile esca il nome di Di Maio. Che è l'attuale ministro degli esteri... non succede, ma *se succede è da pop corn *



Mi sa che alla fine i sopravvissuti imploreranno Draghi di fare un nuovo Governo


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> citano dal 2014 in poi... e se li avessero presi tutti i grandi partiti indistintamente?


Manisporchedipetrolio 2.0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Il comunicato M5S mi sembra molto da "damage control" 

*"Il M5S come sempre agisce in piena trasparenza: ci auguriamo venga fatta chiarezza quanto prima e che il Copasir indaghi con il pieno sostegno di tutte le forze parlamentari. Non possiamo inoltre non esprimere una certa preoccupazione per il fatto che la parte finale della campagna elettorale possa essere inquinata da fattori esterni. Ci auguriamo che nessuno pieghi una questione di sicurezza nazionale a biechi interessi politici”*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> citano dal 2014 in poi... e se li avessero presi tutti i grandi partiti indistintamente?



Ma ancora non hai capito che dagli USA fanno uscire le notizie quando serve a loro? 
Pensi davvero che facciano andare tranquillamente al Governo di una colonia strategica per loro delle forze politiche ”ostili”?


----------



## Andris (13 Settembre 2022)

Letta nipote che alza le antenne quando lui è uno di quelli che ha aumentato da premier più la dipendenza dalla Russia...

scommetto che parleranno ancora di Lega e dell'incontro in hotel dei tempi di Report...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non hai capito che dagli USA fanno uscire le notizie quando serve a loro?
> Pensi davvero che facciano andare tranquillamente al Governo di una colonia strategica per loro delle forze politiche ”ostili”?


Un conto sono le verità ad orologeria.
Un altro conto le bugie ad orologeria.

Vedremo... magari non succede nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non hai capito che dagli USA fanno uscire le notizie quando serve a loro?
> Pensi davvero che facciano andare tranquillamente al Governo di una colonia strategica per loro delle forze politiche ”ostili”?



Comunque su questo ha ragione Pazzo, se l'obiettivo è influenzare il risultato delle elezioni, allora gli americani sono ingenui. Agli italiani non frega un ciazzo di Putin e la Russia.

Se l'obiettivo invece è spaccare le coalizioni e influenzare le alleanze politiche post-elettorali, qui potrebbero cogliere nel segno.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un conto sono le verità ad orologeria.
> Un altro conto le bugie ad orologeria.
> 
> Vedremo... magari non succede nulla



Sai meglio di me che una bugia detta bene ed al momento giusto può fare più danni della verità.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque su questo ha ragione Pazzo, se l'obiettivo è influenzare il risultato delle elezioni, allora gli americani sono ingenui. Agli italiani non frega un ciazzo di Putin e la Russia.
> 
> Se l'obiettivo invece è spaccare le coalizioni e influenzare le alleanze politiche post-elettorali, qui potrebbero cogliere nel segno.



Il risultato sarebbe alla fine lo stesso: impedire a certe forze di andare al Governo.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non hai capito che dagli USA fanno uscire le notizie quando serve a loro?
> Pensi davvero che facciano andare tranquillamente al Governo di una colonia strategica per loro delle forze politiche ”ostili”?


troverei grave il fatto se si parlasse della campagna attuale, se mi citano cose pre-febbraio 2022 per me hanno poca importanza.

In tutto ciò la russia dove li ha trovati sti milioni se è fallita?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai meglio di me che una bugia detta bene ed al momento giusto può fare più danni della verità.


È una situazione cosi scottante, che devi per forza portare qualcosa di tangibile.

Se dici "il partito xxx ha preso soldi dalla Russia", senza prove a supporto, cadi nel ridicolo e lo rafforzi invece di rovinarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> troverei grave il fatto se si parlasse della campagna attuale, se mi citano cose pre-febbraio 2022 per me hanno poca importanza.
> 
> *In tutto ciò la russia dove li ha trovati sti milioni se è fallita? *



Da quando è fallita?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

Comunque è confermato che il governo Draghi è già a conoscenza dei nomi.

Essendoci nel governo attuale anche Lega e M5S, i nomi credo per ora non usciranno.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È una situazione cosi scottante, che devi per forza portare qualcosa di tangibile.
> 
> Se dici "il partito xxx ha preso soldi dalla Russia", senza prove a supporto, cadi nel ridicolo e lo rafforzi invece di rovinarlo.



In teoria sarebbe così ma ci sono danni irreparabili fatti da menzogne.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque è confermato che il governo Draghi è già a conoscenza dei nomi.
> 
> Essendoci nel governo attuale anche Lega e M5S, i nomi credo per ora non usciranno.



Usciranno dopo il voto e ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Settembre 2022)

Guardacaso a 10 giorni dal voto?

Per me comunque esce il nome di Grillo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Guardacaso a 10 giorni dal voto?
> 
> Per me comunque esce il nome di Grillo



Grillo e Casaleggio sono pappa e ciccia con la Cina.
Vedo più coinvolti Conte e Di Maio durante il Conte 1, quando erano filo trumpiani e putin.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Settembre 2022)

Due grossi partiti di cui non farò il nome (ma che avete tutto capito) credo siano praticamente spacciati se questa cosa effettivamente è vera.
E non mi stupirei anche di trovarci dentro numerosi "pacifinti" nostrani, non faccio i nomi per ragioni legali ma avete capito tutti quello che intendo.
Comunque ve l'ho detto tante volte, la nostra politica passa tutta per Washington, non abbiamo alcuna voce in capitolo.
Ora evidentemente a Washington devono aver deciso che certi partiti (che evidentemente hanno del marcio in casa) devono ricevere una sonora bastonata.
E onestamente a me non dispiace, per me chiunque sia beccato ad aver preso dei soldi dalla Russia deve essere immediatamente rimosso dalla campagna elettorale, processo per direttissima per intesa con potenze straniere a danno dell'interesse nazionale e via al gabbio.
Ci sarà da divertirsi, SE è vero
Finchè non escono le prove, tutti innocenti ovviamente


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grillo e Casaleggio sono pappa e ciccia con la Cina.
> Vedo più coinvolti Conte e Di Maio durante il Conte 1, quando erano filo trumpiani e putin.


Di Maio non ce lo vedo, riuscirebbe a malapena a nascondere il fatto che il bagarino gli ha dato delle Pepsi con l'etichetta della Coca-Cola sopra, però tutto è possibile. Magari è per questo che ci mette tutto il core per far vedere che va contro Russia e pro Ucraina, sa che questo momento prima o poi sarebbe arrivato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da quando è fallita?



Mi dicono dalla regia che la Russia è in default tecnico da qualche mese ormai


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi dicono dalla regia che la Russia è in default tecnico da qualche mese ormai



Ma loro lo sanno?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Due grossi partiti di cui non farò il nome (ma che avete tutto capito) credo siano praticamente spacciati se questa cosa effettivamente è vera.
> E non mi stupirei anche di trovarci dentro numerosi "pacifinti" nostrani, non faccio i nomi per ragioni legali ma avete capito tutti quello che intendo.
> Comunque ve l'ho detto tante volte, la nostra politica passa tutta per Washington, non abbiamo alcuna voce in capitolo.
> Ora evidentemente a Washington devono aver deciso che certi partiti (che evidentemente hanno del marcio in casa) devono ricevere una sonora bastonata.
> ...



I nomi sono noti a tutti. Poi ci possono essere altre sorprese. Comunque sai che stai parlando dell’Italia vero? Ti aspetti tutto questo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grillo e Casaleggio sono pappa e ciccia con la Cina.
> Vedo più coinvolti Conte e Di Maio durante il Conte 1, quando erano filo trumpiani e putin.



Conte spia Russa come Trump


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2022)

Comunque la cosa più tragicomica sarebbe che devono dirci dall' altra parte del mondo quello che accade a casa nostra...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Salvini: Russia? Mai chiesto né preso soldi.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

M5S: Copasir indaghi e faccia chiarezza su soldi da Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque la cosa più tragicomica sarebbe che devono dirci dall' altra parte del mondo quello che accade a casa nostra...



Dall’altra parte del mondo ci dicono cosa fare a casa nostra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dall’altra parte del mondo ci dicono cosa fare a casa nostra.



E' palese la cosa. Anche perché credo che tutti possano affermare che i nostri politici non solo abbiano preso soldi dalla Russia, ma anche da altri paesi.

Lasciando da parte gli USA, ma penso pure alla Francia che negli ultimi anni ha avuto un bel po' di affari con l'Italia. Per non parlare del beduino che pagava\paga Renzi...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2022)

Letta: Soldi da Russia? Governo e Copasir intervengano.​


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Settembre 2022)

E intanto è morto un altro oligarca russo, vicino a Putin questo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E intanto è morto un altro oligarca russo, vicino a Putin questo



Cause naturali o suicidio ovviamente.


----------



## Raryof (14 Settembre 2022)

Mi sfugge quello che dovrebbe essere il problema di andare a prendere dei soldi da un paese non nemico, parlano di 2014, Russia paese alleato, amante dell'Italia e della cultura italiana, il paese che è sempre stato in mezzo, vittima del potere di Washington su Bruxelles ma comunque non oltraggioso nei confronti di Putin o dei russi, un paese che doveva rimanere a metà, staccarsi dal baraccone europeo che ci vedeva lontani, romanzi, un paese che doveva continuare a fare affari coi russi e fare i propri interessi, invece adesso hanno creato il mostro russo e sono diventati la peste, pazzesco, la Russia ha fatto benissimo a dare soldi ai politici europei, benissimo, ha cercato di allontanare alcuni paesi da quello che è il potere debole europeo, cioè l'UE, quella sottomessa che adesso sta raccogliendo il nulla che ha creato un organismo burocratizzante di incapaci che credevano nella loro incapacità di poter gestire 2000 paesi, romanzi, germanici, slavi con sciocchezze green, credevano e credono ancora di potersi espandere facendo il gioco degli americani che sono quelli che ti stanno distruggendo facendo finta di darti protezione, che continente di scemi, che fallimento totale.
Il potenziale italiano è qualcosa di clamoroso, una piattaforma in mezzo al mare, un paese che se rimanesse neutrale farebbe i soldi solamente rimanendo ad osservare gli altri che fanno, disfano, distruggono, chiedono, portano avanti stupidate per programmare il nuovo mondo voluto dalle multinazionali, progettano i nemici, i nuovi nemici, per distruggere sul nascere chi potrà andare contro, l'organismo debole che vediamo nell'UE è ciò che ci deve garantire protezione nel momento in cui hai portato al collasso il mio sistema economico? è questo? ahahahha, ma ci divertiamo allora, tanto la gente anestetizzata non dirà nulla, succedono robe, è tutto un reality, la gente legge e fa finta di capire le cose, il paese Italia finché non sarà stato annientato rimarrà lì a dare appoggio a chi da fuori ci porta le soluzioni, che brutta fine, in questa Ue fare politica non serve, sono solo dei pagliacchi che prendono i soldi da padroni buoni o cattivi e vivono nel loro reality show continuo, fa comunque stranissimo che l'ignoranza e la paura generale abbiano portato la gente ad annullarsi così, a non lottare, a non avere ideali che non siano sciocchezze da social o puttanate globaliste, guardate che a tutto c'è un limite, anche all'idiozia di chi sta facendo fallire un intero apparato economico già distrutto da una non sovranità monetaria per fare una guerra propagandistica, come distruggere i paesi europei senza sparare un colpo.
E ora questo, occhio che i mostri hanno dato i soldi.. pazzesco, ma a livello sensazionalistico ci sta, fa il suo effetto, un mondo di fessi merita questo, l'Italietta una svendita alla volta andrà verso il suo triste destino di scemi che avrebbero potuto rimanere neutrali, italiani, come terra di mezzo ma con ricchezze di vario genere VERE e hanno invece deciso di farsi commissariare da chi ha l'intenzione di annullarti per controllarti, lo stai facendo bene Italia, peccato solo che la perversione di questi vecchietti malconci, degli svenditori di qualche decennio fa, non rimarrà più molto tra qualche anno, creperanno tutti con la speranza di tirare giù tutto ciò che in vita hanno cercato di distruggere per interesse personale, o per splendere, godersi il reality, la gente stupida e idolatrante.


----------



## andre85 (14 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grillo e Casaleggio sono pappa e ciccia con la Cina.
> Vedo più coinvolti Conte e Di Maio durante il Conte 1, quando erano filo trumpiani e putin.


Conte la vedo dura si parla dal 2014. Poi tutto è possibile ma è diventato capo politico un anno fa e nel Conte 1 faceva più da arbitro tra di maio e Salvini che altro.


----------



## sunburn (14 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> troverei grave il fatto se si parlasse della campagna attuale, se mi citano cose pre-febbraio 2022 per me hanno poca importanza.


Beh oddio. Mi sembra che almeno dal 2019 sia esplicitamente vietato ricevere soldi da governi ed enti pubblici di Stato stranieri. Prima non ricordo se ci fosse un divieto esplicito, ma comunque se fossero soldi non indicati nei bilanci, sarebbero soldi in nero. Non il massimo.
Senza contare l’inopportunità politica.

A ogni modo, dire che uno Stato interferisce nella campagna elettorale di un Paese non è un modo di interferire nella campagna elettorale di quel Paese?




Swaitak ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò la russia dove li ha trovati sti milioni se è fallita?


Eh capirai. 300 milioni è il valore di un monolocale qualunque di qualche oligarca.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge quello che dovrebbe essere il problema di andare a prendere dei soldi da un paese non nemico



Non è questione di nemico o non nemico, se è nemico è peggio.

Direi che fare tanto i sovranisti, e poi accettare soldi da fuori ( nessuno regala niente per niente), è quantomeno sconveniente.

Vale per tutti, chiaramente.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2022)

Fondi ai partiti italiani da Mosca: l'ex ambasciatore Usa Volker punta il dito contro Fratelli d'Italia e Lega.​


----------



## Swaitak (14 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh oddio. Mi sembra che almeno dal 2019 sia esplicitamente vietato ricevere soldi da governi ed enti pubblici di Stato stranieri. Prima non ricordo se ci fosse un divieto esplicito, ma comunque se fossero soldi non indicati nei bilanci, sarebbero soldi in nero. Non il massimo.
> Senza contare l’inopportunità politica.
> 
> A ogni modo, dire che uno Stato interferisce nella campagna elettorale di un Paese non è un modo di interferire nella campagna elettorale di quel Paese?
> ...


tutto quello che hai detto è giusto, ma diciamo che l'obiettivo di questa '' bomba '' è spianare la strada ad una certa parte politica ,piuttosto che ad un altra.
Se ci sono partiti che hanno preso soldi dai russi, ce ne saranno altrettanti aiutati dagli yankees.
Bisognerebbe anche sapere come li hanno utilizzati i soldi.
Adesso fa solo clamore perchè la russia è il nemico, fino a febbraio eravamo pappa e ciccia e ci avevano salvato dal virus! cit.


----------



## GP7 (14 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fondi ai partiti italiani da Mosca: l'ex ambasciatore Usa Volker punta il dito contro Fratelli d'Italia e Lega.​


Fatalità


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> tutto quello che hai detto è giusto, ma diciamo che l'obiettivo di questa '' bomba '' è spianare la strada ad una certa parte politica che al momento fatica, diciamolo chiaro.
> *Se ci sono partiti che hanno preso soldi dai russi, ce ne saranno altrettanti finanziati dagli yankees..*
> Adesso fa solo clamore perchè la russia è il nemico, fino a febbraio eravamo pappa e ciccia e ci avevano salvato dal virus! cit.



Verissimo ma di fatto sono gli USA che decidono cosa si può accettare o meno e pure chi è gradito per il Governo. Chi accetta soldi dai russi non può essere certo ben visto da loro.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Settembre 2022)

Argomenti irrilevanti per fare un po' di distrazione.
Resta il fatto che non si può andare a votare nessuno di questi


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Mi sfugge quello che dovrebbe essere il problema di andare a prendere dei soldi da un paese non nemico*, parlano di 2014, Russia paese alleato, amante dell'Italia e della cultura italiana, il paese che è sempre stato in mezzo, vittima del potere di Washington su Bruxelles ma comunque non oltraggioso nei confronti di Putin o dei russi, un paese che doveva rimanere a metà, staccarsi dal baraccone europeo che ci vedeva lontani, romanzi, un paese che doveva continuare a fare affari coi russi e fare i propri interessi, invece adesso hanno creato il mostro russo e sono diventati la peste, pazzesco, la Russia ha fatto benissimo a dare soldi ai politici europei, benissimo, ha cercato di allontanare alcuni paesi da quello che è il potere debole europeo, cioè l'UE, quella sottomessa che adesso sta raccogliendo il nulla che ha creato un organismo burocratizzante di incapaci che credevano nella loro incapacità di poter gestire 2000 paesi, romanzi, germanici, slavi con sciocchezze green, credevano e credono ancora di potersi espandere facendo il gioco degli americani che sono quelli che ti stanno distruggendo facendo finta di darti protezione, che continente di scemi, che fallimento totale.
> Il potenziale italiano è qualcosa di clamoroso, una piattaforma in mezzo al mare, un paese che se rimanesse neutrale farebbe i soldi solamente rimanendo ad osservare gli altri che fanno, disfano, distruggono, chiedono, portano avanti stupidate per programmare il nuovo mondo voluto dalle multinazionali, progettano i nemici, i nuovi nemici, per distruggere sul nascere chi potrà andare contro, l'organismo debole che vediamo nell'UE è ciò che ci deve garantire protezione nel momento in cui hai portato al collasso il mio sistema economico? è questo? ahahahha, ma ci divertiamo allora, tanto la gente anestetizzata non dirà nulla, succedono robe, è tutto un reality, la gente legge e fa finta di capire le cose, il paese Italia finché non sarà stato annientato rimarrà lì a dare appoggio a chi da fuori ci porta le soluzioni, che brutta fine, in questa Ue fare politica non serve, sono solo dei pagliacchi che prendono i soldi da padroni buoni o cattivi e vivono nel loro reality show continuo, fa comunque stranissimo che l'ignoranza e la paura generale abbiano portato la gente ad annullarsi così, a non lottare, a non avere ideali che non siano sciocchezze da social o puttanate globaliste, guardate che a tutto c'è un limite, anche all'idiozia di chi sta facendo fallire un intero apparato economico già distrutto da una non sovranità monetaria per fare una guerra propagandistica, come distruggere i paesi europei senza sparare un colpo.
> E ora questo, occhio che i mostri hanno dato i soldi.. pazzesco, ma a livello sensazionalistico ci sta, fa il suo effetto, un mondo di fessi merita questo, l'Italietta una svendita alla volta andrà verso il suo triste destino di scemi che avrebbero potuto rimanere neutrali, italiani, come terra di mezzo ma con ricchezze di vario genere VERE e hanno invece deciso di farsi commissariare da chi ha l'intenzione di annullarti per controllarti, lo stai facendo bene Italia, peccato solo che la perversione di questi vecchietti malconci, degli svenditori di qualche decennio fa, non rimarrà più molto tra qualche anno, creperanno tutti con la speranza di tirare giù tutto ciò che in vita hanno cercato di distruggere per interesse personale, o per splendere, godersi il reality, la gente stupida e idolatrante.


Diventa un problema se dietro quei soldi c'è la promessa di sostenere un'agenda comunque anti atlantica e anti UE.
Significa che tu stai facendo gli interessi di una potenza straniera dietro pagamento, e questa cosa in Italia si chiama intelligenza con lo straniero (art. 245 c.p.) ed è un reato, vai in prigione per 15 anni.
E prima che qualcuno lo dica: OVVIO, vale anche per gli alleati NATO, la francia, la svizzera, il lietchenstein...
Se domani provassero che un politico ha preso soldi dalla svizzera per delocalizzare la produzione di cioccolato italiano là e fosse provato il rapporto tra soldi ricevuti e policy sostenute, quel politico ha commesso un reato gravissimo contro la nazione perchè ha "venduto" l'interesse nazionale ad uno straniero. 
Se la Russia paga un partito affinchè sostenga un'agenda pro russa e "pacifista", anti UE e anti USA, allora la Russia sta influenzando la politica attiva di un altro paese e questo NON si può fare.
Non va bene neppure se lo fanno gli americani, che a differenza dei russi però sono piu bravi a non farsi beccare e soprattutto si concentrano più che altro su faccende economiche, non certo influenza politica simil guerra fredda come quella russa (per quella hanno altri mezzi, tranquilli)


----------



## Andris (14 Settembre 2022)

se FDI non è mai stata al governo come faceva ad influenzare le attività di governo ?
la stessa Lega è sempre stata al governo come parte minoritaria con i ministeri chiave decisi da Mattarella

dobbiamo andare a vedere i rapporti con la Cina per la Nuova Via della Seta, unico progetto realizzato nel governo Conte


----------



## Sam (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se FDI non è mai stata al governo come faceva ad influenzare le attività di governo ?
> la stessa Lega è sempre stata al governo come parte minoritaria con i ministeri chiave decisi da Mattarella
> 
> *dobbiamo andare a vedere i rapporti con la Cina per la Nuova Via della Seta, unico progetto realizzato nel governo Conte*


E che è il motivo per il quale Mister DIBBIGGIEMME non ha mai alzato la voce quando la Cina asseriva che il COVID fosse un virus italiano.


----------



## Andris (14 Settembre 2022)

*presidente COPASIR dice il contrario comunque

"Ho sentito Gabrielli, non c'è l'Italia nel rapporto degli OO7 USA"


Ansa*


----------



## Andris (14 Settembre 2022)

comunque in mezzo a questa boutade, la cosa concreta è che *al Senato hanno tolto il tetto agli stipendi dei dirigenti PA che ora potranno andare oltre i 240.000 euro*


----------



## darden (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente COPASIR dice il contrario comunque
> 
> "Ho sentito Gabrielli, non c'è l'Italia nel rapporto degli OO7 USA"
> 
> ...


Bene si chiude sta storia per noi. 

Sarei curioso di sapere comunque quali sono gli stati anche perchè in UE è vietato prendere fondi, quindi ci starebbe una bella richiesta UE di rimettere in giro in UE quei soldi.

In generale servirebbe un pò di coerenza da parte di noi spettatori:

La Russia paga dei politici di paesi vicini agli USA o della UE per influenzare la politica interna a suo favore
Gli Usa promettono l'ingresso nella Nato ai politici degli stati vicini geograficamente/politicamente alla Russia
Non ci vedo tutta sta differenza perchè parliamo sempre di tentativi di espansione della propria sfera di influenza ed è il gioco della "diplomazia". 

PS: Ovvio in termini quantitativi inglesso nella Nato vale molto di più di 300M, ma se la Russia ha dato "solo" quei soldi significa che non aveva nient altro di meglio da offrire


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente COPASIR dice il contrario comunque
> 
> "Ho sentito Gabrielli, non c'è l'Italia nel rapporto degli OO7 USA"
> 
> ...


Meglio cosi!


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque in mezzo a questa boutade, la cosa concreta è che *al Senato hanno tolto il tetto agli stipendi dei dirigenti PA che ora potranno andare oltre i 240.000 euro*


Se vuoi il meglio, non puoi mettere limiti agli stipendi, altrimenti vanno nel privato.

Il problema, è che vorrei proprio vedere *A CHI* vanno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2022)

*Meloni: "Querelo Repubblica e Volker per le illazioni sulle nostre forme di finanziamento."*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non va bene neppure se lo fanno gli americani, che a differenza dei russi però sono piu bravi a non farsi beccare


----------



## Andris (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vuoi il meglio, non puoi mettere limiti agli stipendi, altrimenti vanno nel privato.
> 
> Il problema, è che vorrei proprio vedere *A CHI* vanno


la pensi come Feltri che non si candidò a sindaco di Milano perchè guadagnano poco i sindaci 

comunque sono 20.000 al mese per un tempo limitato solitamente, non proprio bruscolini...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la pensi come Feltri che non si candidò a sindaco di Milano perchè guadagnano poco i sindaci
> 
> comunque sono 20.000 al mese per un tempo limitato solitamente, non proprio bruscolini...


No certo, tali stipendi sono immorali a prescindere.

Ma mettiamo che il dirigente del settore XXXX con la sua bravura faccia risparmiare 1.000.000 di euro alle Casse Italiane ma gli devi dare 300.000 euro l' anno.

Meglio darne 300mila a lui che 240mila allo stro°°o raccomandato che magari ti fa spendere 1.000.000 di euro in più.

Era solo questo il concetto.


----------



## Sam (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente COPASIR dice il contrario comunque
> 
> "Ho sentito Gabrielli, non c'è l'Italia nel rapporto degli OO7 USA"
> 
> ...


Ci hanno provato, ma giggino ancora non è riuscito a capire quante lattine di fanta può vendergli con 300M.


----------



## Andris (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No certo, tali stipendi sono immorali a prescindere.
> 
> Ma mettiamo che il dirigente del settore XXXX con la sua bravura faccia risparmiare 1.000.000 di euro alle Casse Italiane ma gli devi dare 300.00 euro l' anno.
> 
> ...


comunque lo rimetteranno, già il pd lo ha annunciato, sotto elezioni nessuno si prende la responsabilità di questo gesto...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Settembre 2022)

Tanto rumore per nulla...

E comunque gli "amici" americani, che non sono nè un ente no profit nè la bocca della verità ma gente che fa solo e soltanto i propri interessi (ed in questo momento l'interesse è avere a palazzo chigi il pupazzo più manovrabile possibile contro la Russia), se non ti genufletti alle loro politiche e non gli lecchi i piedi sono capacissimi di fare uscire una mega fake new che condizioni le elezioni... Cioè, lo fanno da quasi ottant'anni...


----------



## sunburn (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No certo, tali stipendi sono immorali a prescindere.
> 
> Ma mettiamo che il dirigente del settore XXXX con la sua bravura faccia risparmiare 1.000.000 di euro alle Casse Italiane ma gli devi dare 300.000 euro l' anno.
> 
> ...


Non sono d’accordo sull’aggettivo immorale. Sia per il motivo che hai scritto, sia per una questione di responsabilità che possono gravare 
Pensa alla questione Moretti in relazione all’incidente ferroviario di Viareggio. Non ricordo come sia finito il processo o se sia ancora in corso, ma sono/sono state rogne mica da poco. 
Tu accetteresti di assumerti delle responsabilità che possono portarti condanne penali per fatti che difficilmente puoi controllare per 11mila netti al mese? Io vorrei minimo lo stipendio annuale di Mbappè, ma al mese…


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo sull’aggettivo immorale. Sia per il motivo che hai scritto, sia per una questione di responsabilità che possono gravare
> Pensa alla questione Moretti in relazione all’incidente ferroviario di Viareggio. Non ricordo come sia finito il processo o se sia ancora in corso, ma sono/sono state rogne mica da poco.
> Tu accetteresti di assumerti delle responsabilità che possono portarti condanne penali per fatti che difficilmente puoi controllare per 11mila netti al mese? Io vorrei minimo lo stipendio annuale di Mbappè, ma al mese…


Boh, non lo so.

Non sono cosi convinto che un dirigente da 300.000 euro all' anno rischi più di un operaio in acciaieria, o un muratore, o un elettricista.
Statisticamente parlando non ho mai sentito di un dirigente morto sul lavoro, ma se ne sentono molti fra chi lavora per un decimo dello stipendio

Pure se ha una qualche responsabilità penale, che poi basta fare le cose secondo regola e non rischi poi più di tanto.
Se un operaio non ha stretto la vite della rotaia, o se il fornitore non ha usato materiali adatti per le ruote del treno e questo deraglia, non credo che tu dirigente ti farai un singolo giorno di galera.
Ne sarai condannato per omicidio ( e giustamente, se si chiama giustizia)

Avrai le tue beghe legali, chiaramente, ma non penso sia un problema pagarsi l' avvocato.
Come detto, l' importante è non aver fatto stupidaggini ( vedi Ponte Morandi)

La sproporzione degli stipendi tra dirigenti ( di tutti i settori) e i livelli normali è un problema da tutti evidenziato e su cui quasi tutto concordano, anzi molti lo reputano *IL *problema dell' economia odierna e della distruzione della classe media.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, non lo so.
> 
> Non sono cosi convinto che un dirigente da 300.000 euro all' anno rischi più di un operaio in acciaieria, o un muratore, o un elettricista.
> Statisticamente parlando non ho mai sentito di un dirigente morto sul lavoro, ma se ne sentono molti fra chi lavora per un decimo dello stipendio
> ...


Amministratori delegati, legali rappresentanti di una persona giuridica rispondono di quanto avviene nella propria organizzazione.
E le conseguenze possono essere penali se si parla di omicidio colposo o doloso.
È stato giustamente citato il caso Ferrovie, Moretti, treno deragliato a Viareggio, strage.

Si potrebbe aggiungere gli operai bruciati vivi nella acciaieria di Terni con dirigenti krukki condannati. Confindustria questa cosa non la vede bene, eh!
Però a Terni sembra che per contenere i costi si sia derogato consapevolmente a norme di sicurezza.

L'emendamento infilato "abilmente" nel pacchetto aiuti bis da un forzitaliota, richiedeva un voto a pacchetto completo e quindi i politici "sono stati costretti a votarlo" per non fare saltare i provvedimenti attenua bollette. Ma dicono che al prossimo giro lo cancellano.

Il provvedimento riguarda emolumenti aggiuntivi in deroga al tetto normativo dei 240 Mila euro per Capo dela Polizia, al Comandante dei Carabinieri, al Comandante della Guardia di Finanza, al Capo del Dipartimento dell’amministrazione penitenziaria, al Capo di stato maggiore della difesa, ai Capi di stato maggiore di forza armata, al Comandante del comando operativo di vertice interforze, al Comandate delle Capitanerie di porto,
...
ai Capi Dipartimento e al Segretario generale della Presidenza del Consiglio, ai Capi Dipartimento e ai Segretari generali dei ministeri.

A parte questi ultimi che ho separato, non è che gli altri possano ambire a chissà quale carriera fuori dal pubblico.

Per me il limite deve valere per tutti.
Ma gli ultimi che ho separato sono i responsabili della scrittura di norme cerchiobottiste in cui non si capisce un razzo


----------



## Milanoide (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se FDI non è mai stata al governo come faceva ad influenzare le attività di governo ?
> la stessa Lega è sempre stata al governo come parte minoritaria con i ministeri chiave decisi da Mattarella
> 
> dobbiamo andare a vedere i rapporti con la Cina per la Nuova Via della Seta, unico progetto realizzato nel governo Conte


Consociativismo dai tempi della prima repubblica. Partito unico della spesa pubblica.

Non serve essere il/al governo per influenzare il governo.

Il solo fatto di esistere può influenzare il governo.

Poi in un sistema dove ogni tot si cambia nome al partito e ci si rifà una verginità...

La responsabilità formalmente è personale e della struttura partitica del momento, ma ogni soggetto politico ha un passato ed una reputazione che lo segue


----------



## Sam (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, non lo so.
> 
> Non sono cosi convinto che un dirigente da 300.000 euro all' anno rischi più di un operaio in acciaieria, o un muratore, o un elettricista.
> Statisticamente parlando non ho mai sentito di un dirigente morto sul lavoro, ma se ne sentono molti fra chi lavora per un decimo dello stipendio
> ...


Da manager, che ha iniziato come un normale dipendente, ti dico che sono rischi differenti.
Non si parla di morte sul lavoro del manager, a meno che non ti chiami David Rossi.

Si parla però di morte sul lavoro degli operai. La gestione in termini di sicurezza, di budget, della stessa assunzione, sono responsabilità di un manager.
Se tu ti fai male sul posto di lavoro perché il luogo non è a norma, la dirigenza rischia penalmente.
Se un manager non sa gestire le persone, rischia di fare loro del male psicologicamente (burnout, per esempio), e fare del male all'azienda perché le tempistiche di business non sono rispettate. Ergo, l'azienda perde soldi. Ergo, il business va in perdita, e si rischiano i posti di lavoro, specialmente visto che con il Jobs Act sono molte le aziende che assumono con la consapevolezza di poter ridurre il personale alla bisogna dando una semplice indennità, che è tipo una seconda buonuscita.

Io parlo con clienti, stimo costi, devo analizzare gli investimenti (parliamo di cifre che variano dai 5 ai 7 zeri, a commessa) e capire se sono utili o meno per la mia azienda. Devo capire opportunità di business anche laddove il cliente non lo dica apertamente, perché spesso e volentieri non sa nemmeno lui di cosa ha davvero bisogno.
Devo cercare di modellare le richieste di un cliente per far sì che siano utili e in linea con le aspettative di business della mia azienda.
Devo gestire le persone che lavorano con me, facendole crescere, dando loro spazio per mostrare le loro qualità, facendole sentire apprezzate e ben volute. Ecc.
Tu puoi pensare che siano cose futili, ma queste fanno la differenza tra una azienda in salute e una in fallimento.
E una azienda in fallimento vuol dire gente buttata in mezzo alla strada che non porta il pane a casa.

Sulla questione della sproporzione degli stipendi, è mera retorica, @pazzomania, detta per lo più da gente che quei soldi li guadagna tra libri, interviste e quant'altro.
Purtroppo c'è, soprattutto in Italia, una criminalizzazione della ricchezza, quando in realtà andrebbe criminalizzato chi ha le mani in pasta con la politica, ma che per ovvi motivi non viene toccato.
La questione non è se quanto prenda un manager sia giusto o sbagliato. La questione è come ci è arrivato lì.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


Eh beh, è vero.
Utilizzano canali diversi, non le "classiche" bustarelle.
Patrocinano associazioni culturali, artistiche etc
Ma sempre quello è


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eh beh, è vero.
> Utilizzano canali diversi, non le "classiche" bustarelle.
> Patrocinano associazioni culturali, artistiche etc
> Ma sempre quello è



No, ma è il modo con il quale lo hai scritto, Trampe.

Cioè, gli ammerigani non si fanno beccare? Non siamo quindi schiavi USA a vita? Questi fanno dichiarazioni ufficiali sulla nostra politica, nemmeno usando termini sobri, tutto alla luce del sole, e sono più bravi a non farsi beccare?

Mah, a me cascano le braccia, probabilmente vivo in altro universo.


----------



## mil77 (14 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente COPASIR dice il contrario comunque
> 
> "Ho sentito Gabrielli, non c'è l'Italia nel rapporto degli OO7 USA"
> 
> ...


Quindi notizia uscita ad hoc x influenzare le elezioni?


----------



## UDG (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Se vi sembra normale che i 5 stelle sopravvivano solo grazie ai voti del sud (debbo essere chiaro e scrivere grazie al RdC?) rabbrividisco: in pratica un partito si compra gli elettori con i soldi degli altri italiani. Mi auguro che in verità non superino il 10% a livello nazionale. Sarebbe meglio però che facessero 0%.


Hai ragione e te lo dice uno che li ha votati e ha sbagliato a farlo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Da manager, che ha iniziato come un normale dipendente, ti dico che sono rischi differenti.
> Non si parla di morte sul lavoro del manager, a meno che non ti chiami David Rossi.
> 
> Si parla però di morte sul lavoro degli operai. La gestione in termini di sicurezza, di budget, della stessa assunzione, sono responsabilità di un manager.
> ...



Nessuno discute l' importanza, io l' ho fatto? Non mi pare.

Ho solo detto, per vita vissuta, che la maggior parte di gente che guadagna 10 volte un dipendente, non fa 10 volte il lavoro del proprio dipendente, non rischia 10 volte più del dipendente, *NON VALE* 10 volte il proprio dipendente, non apporta all' azienda 10 volte per importanza quello che porta un dipendente, e non è nemmeno stressato 10 volte il dipendente.

E non tiro fuori quelli che addirittura guadagnano milioni, che va beh, non saranno nemmeno tantissimi.

Se poi sta bene a tutti, figurati a me.
Sono molto fatalista sulla vita, quindi bene cosi... let's go!


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, ma è il modo con il quale lo hai scritto, Trampe.
> 
> Cioè, gli ammerigani non si fanno beccare? Non siamo quindi schiavi USA a vita? Questi fanno dichiarazioni ufficiali sulla nostra politica, nemmeno usando termini sobri, tutto alla luce del sole, e sono più bravi a non farsi beccare?
> 
> Mah, a me cascano le braccia, probabilmente vivo in altro universo.


C'è un malinteso di fondo 
Esiste una differenza (seppur per certi versi labile) tra soft power e interferenza politica.
Chi è bravo sa influenzare nazioni tramite cultura popolare, prestigio, eventi etc
Il "metodo russo", che è quello classico (bustarelle) ottiene forse risultati piu immediati ma si porta dietro uno stigma enorme, se ti beccano sono guai e soprattutto non crei una rete basata su riconoscimento di prestigio, fiducia e ammirazione, ma semplicemente un rapporto clientelare basato sul denaro.
L'influenza USA in Italia (e non solo) è forte perchè in moltissimi amano gli americani e la loro cultura (sono stati "educati" a farlo in decenni di, appunto, soft power), non è "comprata" (o meglio lo è, ma non tramite bustarelle ai politici, o meglio ci saranno sicuramente state ma in misura minore di quanto non si creda) 
Ai tempi della guerra fredda ovviamente era diversa, ognuna delle due parti riempiva di soldi il partito di riferimento e bona


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe aggiungere gli operai bruciati vivi nella acciaieria di Terni con dirigenti krukki condannati.


Ricorderai anche perchè, sono stati condannati.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> C'è un malinteso di fondo
> Esiste una differenza (seppur per certi versi labile) tra soft power e interferenza politica.
> Chi è bravo sa influenzare nazioni tramite cultura popolare, prestigio, eventi etc
> Il "metodo russo", che è quello classico (bustarelle) ottiene forse risultati piu immediati ma si porta dietro uno stigma enorme, se ti beccano sono guai e soprattutto non crei una rete basata su riconoscimento di prestigio, fiducia e ammirazione, ma semplicemente un rapporto clientelare basato sul denaro.
> ...



Sì, però scusami, qui si sta parlando di pesantissime influenze politiche, roba che significa pilotare una nazione a proprio piacimento per decenni, totalmente succube. Non sono banali influenze culturali od economiche.

Cioè, gli ammerigani si permettono di dirlo tranquillamente, senza neanche sottointenderlo, devi fare come dicono loro e stop. Cioè dicono apertamente che un governo non adatto non sarebbe gradito e pagheresti amaramente le conseguenze.

Non mi sembra che siano situazioni e metodologie da paragonare con le eventuali influenze russe sottotraccia. Dire che per questo sono più furbi (facendo passare i russi come goffi corruttori) mi sembra un po' fuori luogo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, però scusami, qui si sta parlando di pesantissime influenze politiche, roba che significa pilotare una nazione a proprio piacimento per decenni, totalmente succube. Non sono banali influenze culturali od economiche.
> 
> Cioè, gli ammerigani si permettono di dirlo tranquillamente, senza neanche sottointenderlo, devi fare come dicono loro e stop. Cioè dicono apertamente che un governo non adatto non sarebbe gradito e pagheresti amaramente le conseguenze.
> 
> Non mi sembra che siano situazioni e metodologie da paragonare con le eventuali influenze russe sottotraccia. Dire che per questo sono più furbi (facendo passare i russi come goffi corruttori) mi sembra un po' fuori luogo.


Ma fare una dichiarazione "auspichiamo un governo PD" (non lo diranno mai eh) sarebbe si un'ingerenza, ma alla fine materialmente non stanno facendo nulla.
Beccarli a finanziare a livello statale in nero il PD per 30 milioni di dollari invece creerebbe un enorme scandalo
Gli USA lo sanno e infatti non finanziano così i loro riferimenti, nemmeno ne hanno bisogno, preferiscono agire sulla stampa e sul soft power


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma fare una dichiarazione "auspichiamo un governo PD" (non lo diranno mai eh) sarebbe si un'ingerenza, ma alla fine materialmente non stanno facendo nulla.
> Beccarli a finanziare a livello statale in nero il PD per 30 milioni di dollari invece creerebbe un enorme scandalo
> Gli USA lo sanno e infatti non finanziano così i loro riferimenti, nemmeno ne hanno bisogno, preferiscono agire sulla stampa e sul soft power



Ma perdonami amico, è questo il punto.

Loro non devono finanziare niente, hai semplicemente una pistola puntata alla tempia, e neanche la nascondono (e tutti la vedono e stanno zitti).

Non si può parlare di influenze, è una minaccia autorizzata e subita coscientemente, implementata tramite agenzie di ratings, rappresaglie e strangolamenti sui mercati, sanzioni, dichiarazioni ad orologeria, etc etc.

E finché avremo paura di 'sta roba e non ci ribelliamo, non ne usciremo mai. E ribellarsi non vuol dire tagliare i ponti in modo tranciante, come già spiegato in altra sede.


----------



## Sam (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nessuno discute l' importanza, io l' ho fatto? Non mi pare.
> 
> Ho solo detto, per vita vissuta, che la maggior parte di gente che guadagna 10 volte un dipendente, non fa 10 volte il lavoro del proprio dipendente, non rischia 10 volte più del dipendente, *NON VALE* 10 volte il proprio dipendente, non apporta all' azienda 10 volte per importanza quello che porta un dipendente, e non è nemmeno stressato 10 volte il dipendente.
> 
> ...


E su che base dici che NON VALE?
Dici che non ne discuti l'importanza, ma di fatto lo stai facendo assegnando un valore ad un manager, dicendo che non vale un dipendente, e poi ti contraddici dicendo che non apporta la stessa importanza di un dipendente. Cosa del tutto errata.
Un manager apporta molta più importanza di un semplice dipendente, perché deve avere visioni strategiche, di business, di implicazioni legali e di gestione delle persone.
Cosa che un normale dipendente non ha, proprio perché a gestirle è il suo capo.
Più si sale, più le responsabilità e i rischi sono maggiori, perché si arriva sempre di più ad avere responsabilità oggettive per la vita dell'azienda stessa. Per quello gli stipendi sono più alti.
Se tu sbagli al massimo perdi il tuo posto di lavoro. Se io sbaglio, tutti i miei collaboratori rischiano di finire gambe all'aria.
Se tu sbagli fai del male a te stesso. Se io, da leader, sbaglio, do un cattivo esempio alle persone che lavorano per me, e metto loro in difficoltà.

Che è il motivo per cui criticai la finlandese e Nedved.
Quando sei un manager hai la vita lavorativa dei tuoi collaboratori sulle tue spalle. Non solo la tua.


Detto ciò, di manager incapaci ce ne sono a iosa, così come di dipendenti incapaci.
Ma la questione non è il valore della categoria, ma il valore del singolo lavoratore e la sua onestà.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma perdonami amico, è questo il punto.
> 
> Loro non devono finanziare niente, hai semplicemente una pistola puntata alla tempia, e neanche la nascondono (e tutti la vedono e stanno zitti).
> 
> ...


E infatti io ribadisco sempre che siamo una semplicissima colonia americana


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E su che base dici che NON VALE?



Perchè ci ho a che fare direttamente con tantissimi e quotidianamente...

La maggior parte, e lo dico con assoluta certezza, non vale 10 volte un proprio dipendente.

Chiaramente ci sono eccezioni, ma in quanto tali non sono cosi tante.

Bada bene e focalizza su questo punto, io cerco di parlare in modo sempre preciso volontariamente: non ho detto che non sono importanti o devono per forza caxxeggiare, ho detto che non meritano 10 volte stipendi normali.

Concentrati sul "10 volte", ed ignora il resto


----------



## Sam (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè ci ho a che fare direttamente con tantissimi e quotidianamente...
> 
> La maggior parte, e lo dico con assoluta certezza, non vale 10 volte un proprio dipendente.
> 
> Chiaramente ci sono eccezioni, ma in quanto tali non sono cosi tante.


Perdonami, però stai facendo confusione, che ho tra l'altro apertamente detto nel primo post a cui ti ho risposto.

Il problema non è lo stipendio del manager, ma il modo in cui è arrivato lì.
I manager incapaci sono arrivati lì perché avevano agganci (che sia in politica, in caso di dipendenti pubblici, o erano lacchè dei loro superiori) o perché l'azienda non ha fatto valutazioni adeguate in merito.
Per dirti: quando ancora ero un semplice dipendente, ho visto tanti miei colleghi salire solo perché stavano 10 e passa ore in ufficio. A non far niente, sia chiaro.
Però vestivano bene, rolex al polso, ore spese in azienda facendo vedere che erano aziendalisti ecc.
Questo per alcuni in HR e per i loro capi all'epoca era segno di maturità. Sono poi quelli che diventano micro-manager. Quelli con la sindrome del pene piccolo, che devono ricordarti ogni giorno la scala gerarchica, e devono vederti in ufficio, perché se lavori da casa vuol dire che non lavori affatto.

Di questi paraculi (passami il francesismo) ce ne sono tanti e non meriterebbero il loro posto di lavoro.

Ma questo non vuol dire che la categoria del manager non valga quei soldi.
Ripeto: il problema è come si è arrivati alla posizione. Non la posizione in sé.


----------



## darden (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè ci ho a che fare direttamente con tantissimi e quotidianamente...
> 
> La maggior parte, e lo dico con assoluta certezza, non vale 10 volte un proprio dipendente.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che un manager che arriva a quel "10 volte" di un dipendente che gestisce probabilmente è nel pubblico e soprattutto ci sta non per meriti ma perché conoscente di qualcuno.

Io sono un manager, ma non arrivo neanche al doppio dei ragazzi che lavorano nel mio gruppo e il mio dirigente guadagna poco meno del doppio di me ma sono io lo sfigato magari o semplicemente bisogna distinguere tra pubblico/privato e tra "raccomandati"/"non raccomandati"


----------



## Mauricio (14 Settembre 2022)

Mi dispiace @pazzomania ma a questo giro sono dell’idea di @Sam.
Da semplice dipendente sembra sempre che i propri superiori non facciano mai nulla, ma il loro compito non è di “bassa manovalanza”, ma devono prendere decisioni che influenzano il business. E viste le responsabilità, come detto, è giusto che siano pagati molto più di un normale dipendente. E 11k netti sinceramente non sono molti per essere una figura apicale a livello statale (e molte volte nemmeno a livello privato). Alla fine sono circa 5 volte uno stipendio medio: io per una cifra del genere non farei mai il capo della società in cui lavoro per tale cifra, ma vorrei molto di più. Ci sono delle responsabilità in ballo che devono essere remunerate, anche molto bene. Ed ovviamente delle competenze sottintese, sennò tutti potrebbero essere manager, eppure solo in pochi ce la fanno.
Giusto per fare un esempio, un mio familiare era addetto alla sicurezza nei cantieri. E in primis smentisco @Andris, se un dipendente non rispettava le norme di sicurezza (ad esempio non metteva il casco protettivo), e gli cadeva un mattone in testa e moriva, la responsabilità incredibilmente era del mio parente. E infatti guadagnava molto più di un operaio, ma vorrei ben vedere, magari non c’era il rischio morte sul lavoro (anche se stando in cantiere si rischia lo stesso), ma le responsabilità sono infinitamente maggiori rispetto ad un operaio.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Il problema è che un manager che arriva a quel "10 volte" di un dipendente che gestisce probabilmente è nel pubblico e soprattutto ci sta non per meriti ma perché conoscente di qualcuno.
> 
> Io sono un manager, ma non arrivo neanche al doppio dei ragazzi che lavorano nel mio gruppo e il mio dirigente guadagna poco meno del doppio di me ma sono io lo sfigato magari o semplicemente bisogna distinguere tra pubblico/privato e tra "raccomandati"/"non raccomandati"



Non è che sei sfigato, è giusto. Ti rifarai in futuro.
Non è che un manager debba prendere quanto un operaio, per carità, ma nemmeno 10 volte.
Secondo me.
A meno di eccezioni ovviamente.

Come ho detto prima, siccome ho a che fare da 20 anni in modo molto ravvicinato, non da 3 giorni, con "capetti" di tutti i tipi, ho imparato che la maggior parte non vale quanto prende, ma c'est la viè.
Quindi amen..


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace @pazzomania ma a questo giro sono dell’idea di @Sam.
> Da semplice dipendente sembra sempre che i propri superiori non facciano mai nulla, ma il loro compito non è di “bassa manovalanza”, ma devono prendere decisioni che influenzano il business. E viste le responsabilità, come detto, è giusto che siano pagati molto più di un normale dipendente. E 11k netti sinceramente non sono molti per essere una figura apicale a livello statale (e molte volte nemmeno a livello privato). Alla fine sono circa 5 volte uno stipendio medio: io per una cifra del genere non farei mai il capo della società in cui lavoro per tale cifra, ma vorrei molto di più. Ci sono delle responsabilità in ballo che devono essere remunerate, anche molto bene. Ed ovviamente delle competenze sottintese, sennò tutti potrebbero essere manager, eppure solo in pochi ce la fanno.
> Giusto per fare un esempio, un mio familiare era addetto alla sicurezza nei cantieri. E in primis smentisco @Andris, se un dipendente non rispettava le norme di sicurezza (ad esempio non metteva il casco protettivo), e gli cadeva un mattone in testa e moriva, la responsabilità incredibilmente era del mio parente. E infatti guadagnava molto più di un operaio, ma vorrei ben vedere, magari non c’era il rischio morte sul lavoro (anche se stando in cantiere si rischia lo stesso), ma le responsabilità sono infinitamente maggiori rispetto ad un operaio.


Mi sa che non hai la percezione di quanto siano 11.000 euro netti al mese 

Comunque, ho capito cosa vuoi dire.

Rispetto sia la tua idea che quella di @Sam , ma come ho già detto più volte, proprio statisticamente parlando, ho conosciuto molti più capetti che non li meritavano, di quelli che li meritavano


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Settembre 2022)

*Travaglio: "Meloni porterà rinnovamento? Assolutamente no. Lei è solo il volto che viene messo davanti. Basta spostarlo e vedere chi è la classe dirigente che sta dietro: trovi tutti i ministri dei governi Berlusconi, che dovette andarsene anzitempo nel 2011 perché ci aveva portati sull'orlo della bancarotta.*
* 
Meloni ha candidato Tremonti, La Russa, Rotondi, Fitto, Brambilla, Urso, Roccella, Augello, Musumeci, Santanché.
La Lega, sua alleata, candida Calderoli, Bossi, Ravetto.
Forza Italia candida Romano, Bernini, Prestigiacomo, Miccichè, Stefania Craxi.

Parliamo dell'intero governo che dovette andarsene tra le maledizioni della gente; Berlusconi dovette andarsene dal Quirinale per dimettersi scappando dal retro del Quirinale, con la gente per strada che festeggiava.

Non solo sono gli stessi, invecchiati di 12 anni, ma promettono anche le stesse cose che non hanno fatto le altre volte: presidenzialismo, blocco navale, flat tax.*

*E' un giochino già visto: c'è un frontman che nasconde quello che c'è dietro. Dietro Renzi il rottamatore c'era tutto il vecchio. Passata la moda di Renzi è arrivata la moda di Salvini; dietro aveva gli stessi che ha adesso la Meloni, però Salvini 3 anni fa sembrava nuovo".*


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vuoi il meglio, non puoi mettere limiti agli stipendi, altrimenti vanno nel privato.
> 
> Il problema, è che vorrei proprio vedere *A CHI* vanno


Più che altro di questi tempi rischi di avere un vuoto dirigenziale se non sei competitivo col privato.. i casi son due o si mette un tetto al privato ma è dura o si tenta di competere finchè ci son soldi. 

Scontato ribadire come da brave facce di c...o noi italiani abbiamo imparato velocissimamente a rubare anche in questa situazione, vedi deriva privatistica della sanità, per cui per assicurarsi i professionisti le regioni li devono pagare al pari delle strutture private spendendo una montagna di soldi, al contempo i "poveri professionisti sanitari" erogano prestazioni per il pubblico in un quarto del tempo riconosciuto e per il restante trequarti del tempo, nonostante siano pagati dallo Stato praticano professione privata spesso utilizzando strutture pubbliche senza pagare un euro.. cosa ovviamente che sarebbe vietata.

Nemmeno sulla pelle della povera gente ci si fa scrupoli a lucrare oggi, siamo diventati vomitevoli.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai la percezione di quanto siano 11.000 euro netti al mese
> 
> Comunque, ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> Rispetto sia la tua idea che quella di @Sam , ma come ho già detto più volte, proprio statisticamente parlando, ho conosciuto molti più capetti che non li meritavano, di quelli che li meritavano


Guarda, 10k non li porto a casa, ma sinceramente non sono “molti”. Intendiamoci, non guardi a fine mese quanto hai speso, ma non sei ricco. Benestante, certo, ma ricco è un’altra cosa. 
Fai un po’ di conti e vedrai che per una famiglia di 4 persone è più o meno:

- mutuo/affitto di un appartamento grande (150mq) in zona bene di una città medio grande *1,5k*
- utenze, donna pulizie, altro inerente casa *1,5k*
- spesa *1k*
- venerdì e sabato cene fuori* 0,5k*
- scuole private figli *1,5k*
- rata A5 (o auto simile da 50k) *1k*
- rata A3 (o auto simile da 30k) *0,5k*
- spese legate alle auto *0,5k*
TOTALE: 8.000€
RISPARMIO / spese varie: 2.000€

Non venirmi a dire che è una vita da nababbo. Sicuramente non te la passi male, ma non sei assolutamente ricco. Poi se consideriamo un appartamento nelle top5 città più care nel settore immobiliare, probabilmente non rimane nulla a fine mese.

Forse non colpisce l’uomo medio, ma trovo molto più scandalosa la tassazione. In Italia non si è assolutamente incentivati a fare carriera lavorativa. Ad esempio, se si ha una RAL di 39k, si ha un netto di 2k. Con 240k di RAL, netto di 10k. Per cui la RAL è 6 volte, ma il netto è solo 5 volte. C’è una differenza di 2k al mese di tasse.


----------



## evideon (14 Settembre 2022)

Se ITALEXIT mantiene tutto quello che propone nel suo programma è davvero l'unica alternativa al sistema!


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda, 10k non li porto a casa, ma sinceramente non sono “molti”. Intendiamoci, non guardi a fine mese quanto hai speso, ma non sei ricco. Benestante, certo, ma ricco è un’altra cosa.
> Fai un po’ di conti e vedrai che per una famiglia di 4 persone è più o meno:
> 
> - mutuo/affitto di un appartamento grande (150mq) in zona bene di una città medio grande *1,5k*
> ...


Beh ma se la metti sull' essere ricchi, si apre una diatriba.
Uno veramente ricco con i soldi ci nasce 

Essere ricchi significa avere tanti soldi e tanto tempo libero soprattutto.

Chi si fa il culo da mattino a sera, anche guadagnasse 30.000 euro al mese, per me non è "ricco" ( non so se capisci cosa intendo)

Per quanto mi riguarda, i veri ricchi sono quelli nati col culo coperto che devono solo pensare a godersi la vita, non lavorando come dei muli.

Guarda, io padroneggio il mio lavoro molto bene, ho contatti ovunque dove servirebbero, potrei aprire la mia azienda domani, e sono molto convinto che farei parecchi soldi.

Non lo farei nemmeno sotto tortura, dovrei lavorare il doppio di adesso, e quando avrei "fatto li sordi" magari crepo dopo pochi anni


----------



## darden (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda, 10k non li porto a casa, ma sinceramente non sono “molti”. Intendiamoci, non guardi a fine mese quanto hai speso, ma non sei ricco. Benestante, certo, ma ricco è un’altra cosa.
> Fai un po’ di conti e vedrai che per una famiglia di 4 persone è più o meno:
> 
> - mutuo/affitto di un appartamento grande (150mq) in zona bene di una città medio grande *1,5k*
> ...


Però occhio perchè ci sono persone che non arrivano a fine mese e poi ci sono persone che magari ci arrivano con un disavanzo di 2k, per me il tuo ragionamento socialmente parlando non sta in piedi. Anche perchè se vivi a Milano(anche interland) per come stanno le cose oggi un mono reddito da 39k-50k va in rosso ogni mese e sotto i 39k se sei solo non riesci a vivere a Milano (anche interland) a meno che non hai ereditato casa. C'è una generazione di lavoratori venuti dal sud che ad oggi faticano pesantemente a vivere e che valgono anche di più di tanti fortunati che sono stati messi a guadagnare 10k senza meriti.

Quindi va bene dire che la tassazione è scandalosa, ma lo è per la fascia bassa non certo per la fascia alta che possono permettersi l'elenco che hai fatto te ed avere un surplus economico ogni mese.

In ogni caso secondo me il punto è non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, è giusto uno stipendio così alto? 

Dipende dalle responsabilità che una persona ha e dalle capacità, se ci arrivi con i calci nel sedere non è giusto. Se ci arrivi per merito, sei una persona che vale e il tuo apporto alla società in cui lavori è superiore al tuo stipendio allora è giusto che tu lo abbia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai la percezione di quanto siano 11.000 euro netti al mese
> 
> Comunque, ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> Rispetto sia la tua idea che quella di @Sam , ma come ho già detto più volte, proprio statisticamente parlando, ho conosciuto molti più capetti che non li meritavano, di quelli che li meritavano


io so solo che ormai ci sono più "manager" che operai.
son tutti manager, dirigenti e responsabili...

va be, non c'entra una mazza ora torno a cuccia.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Travaglio: "Meloni porterà rinnovamento? Assolutamente no. Lei è solo il volto che viene messo davanti. Basta spostarlo e vedere chi è la classe dirigente che sta dietro: trovi tutti i ministri dei governi Berlusconi, che dovette andarsene anzitempo nel 2011 perché ci aveva portati sull'orlo della bancarotta.*
> *
> Meloni ha candidato Tremonti, La Russa, Rotondi, Fitto, Brambilla, Urso, Roccella, Augello, Musumeci, Santanché.
> La Lega, sua alleata, candida Calderoli, Bossi, Ravetto.
> ...


Sarebbe pure condivisibile, ma pure lui si beve la narrazione di europah europah sulla crisi di Berlusconi. Come se Draghi non avesse fatto peggio...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io so solo che ormai ci sono più "manager" che operai.
> son tutti manager, dirigenti e responsabili...
> 
> va be, non c'entra una mazza ora torno a cuccia.



ahahaha si è vero

Che poi la parola "manager" fa fico solo perchè è in inglese.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io so solo che ormai ci sono più "manager" che operai.
> son tutti manager, dirigenti e responsabili...
> 
> va be, non c'entra una mazza ora torno a cuccia.



No no, invece c'entra, eccome se c'entra. E' una delle cause principali del degrado delle aziende.

Ma la colpa non è completamente di chi vuole fare il manager, alla fine. La colpa è che fare il manager è incentivato, mentre il lavoro tecnico da operaio (o impiegato) anche competentissimo e con esperienza viene disincentivato.

E questo succede perché non c'è più la voglia e la passione per fare le cose fatte bene, si mira al manager come uomo tuttofare che massimizza il lavoro facendo da aguzzino per operai sempre più scontenti.

E a sua volta il fare le cose fatte bene non è remunerativo, perché è diventato preponderante il modo di fare pseudo-mafioso tramite conoscenze, corruzione e scambio di favori al limite della delinquenza. Le aziende non hanno più come faro, se non per pochi e isolati casi, un obiettivo di eccellenza, ma di lurido profitto.

Siamo diventati (grazie a chi ci ha comandato in questi ultimi decenni) una nazione antimeritocratica, e questo si riflette a ogni livello, lavoro, economia, socialità, sport. Tutto, ma proprio tutto.


----------



## sunburn (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda, 10k non li porto a casa, ma sinceramente non sono “molti”. Intendiamoci, non guardi a fine mese quanto hai speso, ma non sei ricco. Benestante, certo, ma ricco è un’altra cosa.
> Fai un po’ di conti e vedrai che per una famiglia di 4 persone è più o meno:
> 
> - mutuo/affitto di un appartamento grande (150mq) in zona bene di una città medio grande *1,5k*
> ...


Dai, non si può leggere ‘sta roba.
Con 10-11mila netti si fa una vita più che agiata ovunque in Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io so solo che ormai ci sono più "manager" che operai.
> son tutti manager, dirigenti e responsabili...
> 
> va be, non c'entra una mazza ora torno a cuccia.



Che lavoro fai? Il manager d' azienda 

Che lavoro fai? Il gestore di un reparto aziendale


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai, non si può leggere ‘sta roba.
> Con 10-11mila netti si fa una vita più che agiata ovunque in Italia.


@Mauricio ha dato un tale schiaffo alla povertà che sento ancora dolore alla guancia


----------



## sunburn (14 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Però occhio perchè ci sono persone che non arrivano a fine mese e poi ci sono persone che magari ci arrivano con un disavanzo di 2k, per me il tuo ragionamento socialmente parlando non sta in piedi. Anche perchè se vivi a Milano(anche interland) per come stanno le cose oggi un mono reddito da 39k-50k va in rosso ogni mese e sotto i 39k se sei solo non riesci a vivere a Milano (anche interland) a meno che non hai ereditato casa.


Con 39-50mila non vai in rosso neanche a Milano, a meno che tu non voglia l’appartamento da 1000mq in centro.



darden ha scritto:


> Quindi va bene dire che la tassazione è scandalosa, ma lo è per la fascia bassa non certo per la fascia alta che possono permettersi l'elenco che hai fatto te ed avere un surplus economico ogni mese.


Andrebbero rivisti tutti gli scaglioni IRPEF. Ma non lo faranno perché son studiati proprio per raggranellare quanto più possibile.


----------



## sunburn (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Mauricio ha dato un tale schiaffo alla povertà che sento ancora dolore alla guancia


Ma poi, 3000 euro per pulire casa e mandare i figli alla scuola privata e solo 500 per mangiare e bere fuori? Dobbiamo spiegare al buon @Mauricio quali siano le vere priorità della vita…


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma poi, 3000 euro per pulire casa e mandare i figli alla scuola privata e solo 500 per mangiare e bere fuori? Dobbiamo spiegare al buon @Mauricio quali siano le vere priorità della vita…


Mia nonna poraccia, per risparmiare corrente elettrica aveva una lucina in bagno che non vedevi manco dove pisciavi.

E nemmeno le mancavano i soldi, ha lavorato 16 ore al giorno per tutta la vita a pulire pavimenti e risparmiare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che lavoro fai? Il manager d' azienda
> 
> Che lavoro fai? Il gestore di un reparto aziendale


su linkedin son tutti manager poi se ci lavori insieme contano meno del magrebino assunto ieri.
ma va bene così!


----------



## Mauricio (14 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai, non si può leggere ‘sta roba.
> Con 10-11mila netti si fa una vita più che agiata ovunque in Italia.


Sapevo che avrei attirato facili battute, ero pronto a questo! Anche il buon @pazzomania !

Ma son sicuro che capite il ragionamento di fondo, e Pazzomania da quello che ha replicato sicuramente. Ho dato prova con i conti della serva che con 10k si vive bene, ma non sei affatto ricco. Ripeto, un appartamento (no villetta indipendente, ma solo grande appartamento), due auto (che ormai per gli standard manco costano molto, una Yaris accessoriata viene oltre 20k), due volte a cena fuori a settimana (mangiando in posti non troppo cari  ) e scuola privata per i propri figli, non ditemi che è una vita da ricchi. Perchè i ricchi come abbiamo detto sono ben altro. Si è benestanti, molto, non si ha paura di non arrivare a fine mese, ma non si è ricchi.

Si dovrebbe aprire una discussione a parte su questo argomento che vedo è abbastanza sentito, ci penserò se non lo farà qualcun altro nel mentre!


----------



## Mika (14 Settembre 2022)

Gli rapporto degli 007 dichiarano che non ci sono politici italiani nella lista di chi ha ricevuto soldi dalla Russia e M5S e PD voglio che parta un inchiesta  Hanno trovato il modo di vincere le elezioni 

Magari qualcuno degli indecisi crede che il CDX ha preso soldi dai russi e voterà PD o M5S. A 11 giorni dalle elezioni ecco il jolly della sinistra


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma poi, 3000 euro per pulire casa e mandare i figli alla scuola privata e solo 500 per mangiare e bere fuori? Dobbiamo spiegare al buon @Mauricio quali siano le vere priorità della vita…


secondo me 500 era a weekend.
ha dimenticato di moltiplicare.

vorrai mica spendere meno di 250 euro a botta per mangiare? ma dove vai in pizzeria?
anche il rutto in faccia alla donna delle pulizie deve avere un certo stile.


----------



## Devil man (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sapevo che avrei attirato facili battute, ero pronto a questo! Anche il buon @pazzomania !
> 
> Ma son sicuro che capite il ragionamento di fondo, e Pazzomania da quello che ha replicato sicuramente. Ho dato prova con i conti della serva che con 10k si vive bene, ma non sei affatto ricco. Ripeto, un appartamento (no villetta indipendente, ma solo grande appartamento), due auto (che ormai per gli standard manco costano molto, una Yaris accessoriata viene oltre 20k), due volte a cena fuori a settimana (mangiando in posti non troppo cari  ) e scuola privata per i propri figli, non ditemi che è una vita da ricchi. Perchè i ricchi come abbiamo detto sono ben altro. Si è benestanti, molto, non si ha paura di non arrivare a fine mese, ma non si è ricchi.
> 
> Si dovrebbe aprire una discussione a parte su questo argomento che vedo è abbastanza sentito, ci penserò se non lo farà qualcun altro nel mentre!


20k una Yaris ?? Si se la compri elettrica.. 
Io ho due auto e ho preso una Dacia Sandero Stepway a ( 12.000 ) super accessoriata..che dà le piste alla yaris..
Qualità e costo.

Ci sono Università private a 600€ a semestre

Riesco ad avere due auto con uno stipendio da 1700€ al mese? Sono un barbone con i soldi allora 

E pago 350€ di mutuo al mese


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 20k una Yaris ?? Si se la compri elettrica..
> Io ho due auto e ho preso una Dacia Sandero Stepway a ( 12.000 ) che dà le piste alla yaris..
> Qualità e costo.
> 
> ...


L' importante nella vita è saperli gestire i soldi.

Conosco gente con auto da 60.000 euro, che se gli chiedi di portarti 10.000 euro nel giro di 24 ore andrebbero totalmente nel pallone perchè sono capaci di non averli disponibili.


----------



## sunburn (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sapevo che avrei attirato facili battute, ero pronto a questo! Anche il buon @pazzomania !
> 
> Ma son sicuro che capite il ragionamento di fondo, e Pazzomania da quello che ha replicato sicuramente. Ho dato prova con i conti della serva che con 10k si vive bene, ma non sei affatto ricco. Ripeto, un appartamento (no villetta indipendente, ma solo grande appartamento), due auto (che ormai per gli standard manco costano molto, una Yaris accessoriata viene oltre 20k), due volte a cena fuori a settimana (mangiando in posti non troppo cari  ) e scuola privata per i propri figli, non ditemi che è una vita da ricchi. Perchè i ricchi come abbiamo detto sono ben altro. Si è benestanti, molto, non si ha paura di non arrivare a fine mese, ma non si è ricchi.
> 
> Si dovrebbe aprire una discussione a parte su questo argomento che vedo è abbastanza sentito, ci penserò se non lo farà qualcun altro nel mentre!


Sì ma quasi tutte le spese che hai citato sono già di per sé un lusso, nel senso che una buona parte della popolazione italiana non se le può permettere.
Molta gente sarebbe molto felice di avere come stipendio mensile la somma che nel prospetto viene indicata come spese per pulizia casa + scuola privata. Anche l’appartamento grande in una zona bene di una città medio-grande non è una cosa che tutti possano permettersi.
Io per fortuna svolgo una professione che mi consente di non guardare l’euro più o l’euro meno e la mia fidanzata anche, ma penso non si debba mai perdere di vista la situazione media della popolazione del Paese in cui si vive, se no si finisce per avere una quadro distorto.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 20k una Yaris ?? Si se la compri elettrica..
> Io ho due auto e ho preso una Dacia Sandero Stepway a ( 12.000 ) super accessoriata..che dà le piste alla yaris..
> Qualità e costo.
> 
> ...


Vai sul sito Toyota. La Yaris base base viene 16,5k. Una mezza via sono 23,5k. Se non ti va bene guarda la Polo, costa uguale. So anche io che la Dacia (per favore non dirmi che ha la stessa qualità di Toyota o Volkswagen, siamo seri) costa meno, allora ti posso dire che con 5k (cifra a caso) mi prendo una Punto del 2010. Tanto serve per portare le persone da A a B giusto?
L’università privata costa tranquillamente 10/15k l’anno a cranio, io parlavo di figli più piccoli. Che università privata costa 1.200€ l’anno? Pegaso?
Per il mutuo uguale, dipende da tanti fattori (LTV, posizione immobile, grandezza, ecc…). Anche qui non mi puoi paragonare un bilocale nell’entroterra lucano ad un attico in centro a Milano.

Non vorrei passare per benestante, anche se ormai mi sa che mi è stata appioppata questa etichetta, perché anche io sono assolutamente nella media dei poveri . Ma ripeto allo sfinimento, se l’esempio spiccio che ho fatto viene reputato come una famiglia ricca, per me, è “solo” una famiglia molto benestante, ma niente più.


----------



## sunburn (14 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo me 500 era a weekend.
> ha dimenticato di moltiplicare.
> 
> vorrai mica spendere meno di 250 euro a botta per mangiare? ma dove vai in pizzeria?


250 si danno di mancia al cameriere. Tirchione!


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 20k una Yaris ?? Si se la compri elettrica..
> Io ho due auto e ho preso una Dacia Sandero Stepway a ( 12.000 ) super accessoriata..che dà le piste alla yaris..
> Qualità e costo.
> 
> ...


Eeeeh piano... la Yaris nuova ha un sistema ibrido che è il migliore al mondo, si guida che è una meraviglia, consuma niente, linee splendide e moderne, interni comodi ed eleganti, 100000 accessori diversi...
La Dacia con tutto il rispetto non è paragonabile, e infatti si trova su una fascia di prezzo totalmente diversa... macchine solide che fanno il loro, io ho guidato entrambe e non c'è paragone secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eeeeh piano... la Yaris nuova ha un sistema ibrido che è il migliore al mondo, si guida che è una meraviglia, consuma niente, linee splendide e moderne, interni comodi ed eleganti, 100000 accessori diversi...
> La Dacia con tutto il rispetto non è paragonabile, e infatti si trova su una fascia di prezzo totalmente diversa... macchine solide che fanno il loro, io ho guidato entrambe e non c'è paragone secondo me.


la yaris è una gran macchina, gran qualità. i miei ne hanno una come 2a macchina da 20 anni e fa ancora il suo egregio lavoro.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eeeeh piano... la Yaris nuova ha un sistema ibrido che è il migliore al mondo, si guida che è una meraviglia, consuma niente, linee splendide e moderne, interni comodi ed eleganti, 100000 accessori diversi...
> La Dacia con tutto il rispetto non è paragonabile, e infatti si trova su una fascia di prezzo totalmente diversa... macchine solide che fanno il loro, io ho guidato entrambe e non c'è paragone secondo me.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la yaris è una gran macchina, gran qualità. i miei ne hanno una come 2a macchina da 20 anni e fa ancora il suo egregio lavoro.



Non parlatemi di auto che negli ultimi 2 mesi ci ho dovuto cacciare dentro circa 4.000 euro maremma la maiala.

Ho dato un' occhiata alle auto nuove perchè ero interessato, a parte che ormai costano dai 30.000 in su per un segmento anche solo C, e ci sono tempi di attesa di un anno!

Qualsiasi auto uno abbia, in questo momento è meglio che se la tenga il più possibile!

Ormai le tedesche non sono più le tedesche, per me come affidabilità le giapponesi sono tra le migliori.


----------



## Devil man (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eeeeh piano... la Yaris nuova ha un sistema ibrido che è il migliore al mondo, si guida che è una meraviglia, consuma niente, linee splendide e moderne, interni comodi ed eleganti, 100000 accessori diversi...
> La Dacia con tutto il rispetto non è paragonabile, e infatti si trova su una fascia di prezzo totalmente diversa... macchine solide che fanno il loro, io ho guidato entrambe e non c'è paragone secondo me.


Leggiti i consumi della Dacia Stepway gpl..
Appunto parli di ibrido ( elettrico-benzina ) per quello costa di più..

La Dacia Sandero benzina consuma 5.3L/100km vs Yaris benzina ibrida 5.4l/100 km .. quindi i consumi a benzina si equivalgono e la Dacia monta un motore Renault di tutto rispetto

Se invece si parla di Ibrido vs Gpl
Con 72 euro ci fai 1 pieno alla Yaris ibrido benzina, con la Dacia Stepway GPL con 72 euro ci fai 2 pieni..

Non c'è storia


----------



## Sam (14 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo me 500 era a weekend.
> ha dimenticato di moltiplicare.
> 
> vorrai mica spendere meno di 250 euro a botta per mangiare? ma dove vai in pizzeria?
> anche il rutto in faccia alla donna delle pulizie deve avere un certo stile.


Io se nel locale non posso stappare lo champagne con la sciabola come al Billionaire non ci metto piede.

Le basi, proprio…


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda, 10k non li porto a casa, ma sinceramente non sono “molti”. Intendiamoci, non guardi a fine mese quanto hai speso, ma non sei ricco. Benestante, certo, ma ricco è un’altra cosa.
> Fai un po’ di conti e vedrai che per una famiglia di 4 persone è più o meno:
> 
> - mutuo/affitto di un appartamento grande (150mq) in zona bene di una città medio grande *1,5k*
> ...


(2016)
*Emilio Fede svela il suo dramma: "non riesco più ad arrivare a fine mese, 8.000 euro non mi bastano"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2022)

*Ragazzi è stato iniziato un clamoroso off topic che non c'entra nulla con le elezioni politiche tra 10 giorni.

Se volete potete aprire un altro topic dove discutere liberamente di queste tematiche.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2022)

*Usciti i nomi dei primi paesi coinvolti con i finanziamenti russi: Albania, Montenegro, Ecuador e Madagascar.

venerdì riunione del Copasir per capire se l'Italia ne è completamente fuori. Il Copasir ha sollecitato gli USA a dare maggiori informazioni entro venerdì, a oggi l'italia è esclusa.

Di Maio insiste: arriverà un secondo dossier.*

"


----------



## Swaitak (14 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Usciti i nomi dei primi paesi coinvolti con i finanziamenti russi: Albania, Montenegro, Ecuador e Madagascar.
> 
> venerdì riunione del Copasir per capire se l'Italia ne è completamente fuori. Il Copasir ha sollecitato gli USA a dare maggiori informazioni entro venerdì, a oggi l'italia è esclusa.
> 
> ...


attendo pure la Francia, Ungheria e Germania


----------



## Raryof (14 Settembre 2022)

Onestamente però mi fa godere 'sto fatto che in Russia abbiano finanziato un certo allontanamento o "malcontento" di alcune istituzioni politiche dallo scoppio della guerra in Ucraina 8 anni fa fino ad oggi, significa che l'UE, debole, non ha alcun controllo su quelle che sono le inutili istituzioni politiche territoriali dei singoli paesi visto che il commissariamento è in atto da una vita e soprattutto da quando hai ceduto sovranità monetaria che è la cosa più importante di tutte per gestire autonomamente le emergenze innescate da multinazionali che però preferiscono bypassare il volere e il benessere dei popoli e andare direttamente al cuore della nazione usando splendidi pagliacci vestiti oggi di giallo e blu che trionfanti vogliono parlarci di Ue unita, di soluzioni alla portata e di grandi misure solamente con i grandi soldi europei.
Quando parlo di fallimento Ue intendo una scontata fine della moneta unica, popoli romanzi, slavi, germanici non sono fatti per stare assieme, il fallimento dell'Ue è la fine dell'impero economico ma soprattutto sociale che contraddistingueva l'Europa rispetto ad Asia o altri continenti, la fine culturale, la fine del soggetto tedesco, italiano, francese identificato con tratti e fisionomia ben distinta dagli altri, l'inizio del globalismo dispersivo e sadico, distruttivo, autolesionista, l'incapacità di tirarsi fuori da narrative costruite altrove e ora verranno tutti a banchettare perché quegli stati che hanno creato il mondo sono gli stati che stanno venendo risucchiati velocemente dal resto dello stesso, senza contromisure ma ben contenti di essere i fessi finti uniti che lottano per il nulla e che, anche comprati, si fanno comandare dal padrone che ti ha messo nel sacco quando ha capito la potenzialità dell'avere un insieme di culture autonome e in competizione tra di loro così forti una volta messe assieme per finta, per la pace, economie distrutte e quindi ben marionettate verso il futuro dispersivo con a capo multinazionali violente, funeste che vogliono quella tua ricchezza, la esigono, vogliono i tuoi risparmi e che tu possa capire l'importanza della tecnologia associata all'emergenza eterna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (14 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


con sta musichetta strizza l'occhio agli elettori PD


----------



## Mika (14 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Usciti i nomi dei primi paesi coinvolti con i finanziamenti russi: Albania, Montenegro, Ecuador e Madagascar.
> 
> venerdì riunione del Copasir per capire se l'Italia ne è completamente fuori. Il Copasir ha sollecitato gli USA a dare maggiori informazioni entro venerdì, a oggi l'italia è esclusa.
> 
> ...


Nel senso deve arrivare per forza perché è l'unico modo che hanno per battere il CDX. Devono poter fare fuori con la magistratura Meloni e Salvini prima del 25 Settembre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2022)

*La Ferragni rilancia il post di un account pro LGBT, antifascista e anti razzista contro il centrodestra, invitando a far sentire la propria voce il 25 settembre.

La Russa: "Sfido la Ferragni a tre mesi di silenzio social se perdono quelli che lei sponsorizza. Accetta la scommessa o sa che perderebbe una montagna di soldi guadagnati senza merito?"*


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Ferragni rilancia il post di un account pro LGBT, antifascista e anti razzista contro il centrodestra, invitando a far sentire la propria voce il 25 settembre.
> 
> La Russa: "Sfido la Ferragni a tre mesi di silenzio social se perdono quelli che lei sponsorizza. Accetta la scommessa o sa che perderebbe una montagna di soldi guadagnati senza merito?"*


Danno tutti troppa importanza a sta Ferragni e Fedez

In realtà penso non freghi nulla a nessuno di cosa pensano, è solo un enorme clickbaiting


----------



## Swaitak (14 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Ferragni rilancia il post di un account pro LGBT, antifascista e anti razzista contro il centrodestra, invitando a far sentire la propria voce il 25 settembre.
> 
> La Russa: "Sfido la Ferragni a tre mesi di silenzio social se perdono quelli che lei sponsorizza. Accetta la scommessa o sa che perderebbe una montagna di soldi guadagnati senza merito?"*


Bravo l'interista catanese


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Ferragni rilancia il post di un account pro LGBT, antifascista e anti razzista contro il centrodestra, invitando a far sentire la propria voce il 25 settembre.
> 
> La Russa: "Sfido la Ferragni a tre mesi di silenzio social se perdono quelli che lei sponsorizza. Accetta la scommessa o sa che perderebbe una montagna di soldi guadagnati senza merito?"*


Quanto mi piacerebbe vedere lavorare in fabbrica 50 ore a settimana con il capo che continua a dirti di muoverti questa cretina e l'idiota di suo marito. Poi vorrei vedere se ha ancora tanta voglia di scrivere le solite stupidate sui social-cosi


----------



## mil77 (14 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè ci ho a che fare direttamente con tantissimi e quotidianamente...
> 
> La maggior parte, e lo dico con assoluta certezza, non vale 10 volte un proprio dipendente.
> 
> ...


Io lavoro x una grande azienda, oggi, dopo anni di gavetta, sono un mezzo manager. Ti posso dire tranquillamente che tra quello che fa un normale impiegato e quello che fa un manager non c'è minimamente paragone. Il manager non vale 10 impiegati ma minimo 20....in tutto sia come competenze, sia come responsabilità, che come dedizione all'azienda che come orario di lavoro..


----------



## Swaitak (14 Settembre 2022)

intanto in Svezia hanno vinto le destre fassiste


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> intanto in Svezia hanno vinto le destre fassiste



I mega fascisti dentro la coalizione che ha vinto hanno preso il 20%...


----------



## Sam (14 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> intanto in Svezia hanno vinto le destre fassiste


Letta: Liliana sveglia! È importante!
Segre: …zzzzz…
Letta: Forza, dai! In Svezia hanno vinto i fassisti!
Segre: eh! Ah! Fassismo! Fiamma! 25 April… zzzzz…


----------



## gabri65 (14 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io lavoro x una grande azienda, oggi, dopo anni di gavetta, sono un mezzo manager. Ti posso dire tranquillamente che tra quello che fa un normale impiegato e quello che fa un manager non c'è minimamente paragone. Il manager non vale 10 impiegati ma minimo 20....in tutto sia come competenze, sia come responsabilità, che come dedizione all'azienda che come orario di lavoro..



Il mio manager non capisce una sega di quello che faccio.

Sono buono anch'io a mandare le mail di sabato per far vedere al mio superiore che lavoro oltre l'orario.


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il mio manager non capisce una sega di quello che faccio.
> 
> Sono buono anch'io a mandare le mail di sabato per far vedere al mio superiore che lavoro oltre l'orario.


Si ma il manager mica per forza deve capire quello che fai...il suo compito è anche organizzare il lavoro in modo che quello che tu devi fare lo fai bene....
Sei buono anche tu di mandare le mail al Sabato, ma non lo fai....


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2022)

Zyuganov, capo del partito comunista russo, in un momento di fervore aveva invitato alla mobilitazione generale, intesa come chiamata alle armi.
Dopo poche ore si è rimangiato la parola ed ha detto di essere stato frainteso. Dice che intendeva una mobilitazione degli spiriti, una mobilitazione politica.
Alcuni osservatori credono che dietro questa marcia indietro vi sia stato un richiamo dal Cremlino su un argomento delicatissimo.
Certe affermazioni vanno bene se fatte da ferventi sostenitori nazionalisti in forma semi privata.
Però il capo di uno dei maggiori partiti, anche se non è il partito del presidente, non le può fare e non se ne deve parlare troppo perché l'argomento è molto antipopolare.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Settembre 2022)

consiglio l'ultimo video di mazzucco: "Quando uno vale zero - Tutti i tradimenti dei 5 stelle".


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2022)

Intanto il Kazakistan annuncia l'uscita dal CSTO dal 2023.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> consiglio l'ultimo video di mazzucco: "Quando uno vale zero - Tutti i tradimenti dei 5 stelle".


Grande Mazzucco! Uno dei tanti elettori delusi dai grillini.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2022)

*Giorgia Meloni: "È qualche giorno che mi sorprendono alcune dichiarazioni di Salvini, sempre più polemico con me che con gli avversari".

Parole in riferimento alle dichiarazioni del leader leghista che ha rimproverato l'alleata di "tentennare" alla proposta di spendere 30 miliardi a debito per le bollette.*


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giorgia Meloni: "È qualche giorno che mi sorprendono alcune dichiarazioni di Salvini, sempre più polemico con me che con gli avversari".
> 
> Parole in riferimento alle dichiarazioni del leader leghista che ha rimproverato l'alleata di "tentennare" alla proposta di spendere 30 miliardi a debito per le bollette.*


LOL

Capisco tu non avessi altre vie, ma con Salvini non ci aprirei nemmeno un chioschetto di panini untissimi fuori da San Siro....


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> intanto in Svezia hanno vinto le destre fassiste


giannini su La Stampa ovina titola "L'onda nera"


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

spettacolare l'Albania in lista Cremlino
i nostri sostengono sia da destra sia da sinistra per farla entrare in Europa


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma il manager mica per forza deve capire quello che fai...il suo compito è anche organizzare il lavoro in modo che quello che tu devi fare lo fai bene....
> Sei buono anche tu di mandare le mail al Sabato, ma non lo fai....



E come fa a sapere se lo faccio bene, se ne sa meno di me? La logica direbbe che il manager dovrebbe avere conoscenze superiori.

Il problema è che, quando ero giovane, il mio "manager" (ma non si chiamava così) ne sapeva più di me e mi insegnava. Adesso sono io che devo insegnare al mio manager. A lui (e altri) interessa solo mettere la X sulla casellina del maledetto foglio excel, per far vedere al boss che è un duro e sa gestire.

Parte il progetto, requisiti zero e sono fatti tuoi, lo devi fare entro tot tempo. Stabilito non si sa come, visto che non c'è la competenza necessaria.

Per l'ultimo progetto, mi sono trovato l'unico "lavorante" a cospetto di 6 o 7 managers. "Ma quanto ci vorrà per fare questo programma?", detto in tono arrogante. "Ma tu sai programmare?" ho risposto io. "No" è stata la risposta. Ah, ecco, però mica lo stabilisco io quanto ci deve volere. Ma fammi il piacere, amico.

Per quanto riguarda le mail al sabato, non le mando perché c'è già una settimana di tempo per farlo. Se poi tu sei quello che non fa distinzioni tra vita privata e lavoro per dimostrare l'aziendalismo e avere la medaglia appuntata sul petto, che ti devo dire. Mandare la mail al sabato non lo faccio perché non serve a niente, visto che non si lavora di sabato. Vogliamo ridurre l'orario di lavoro e poi i soliti furbetti vogliono dimostrare che nemmeno fanno il weekend, per farsi belli.

I fatti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, il lavoro di stampo aziendale organizzato tramite managerismo rampante è disumano e sta portando al progressivo degrado del posto di lavoro. E spesso e volentieri questa corsa al massacro porta inevitabilmente all'implosione dell'azienda.

Scusate OT.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*senatore Urso di FDI, anche presidente Copasir, a fine viaggio a Washington:*

*"Per gli Stati Uniti un governo Meloni è affidabile"*


è fatta dai, abbiamo il bollino di approvazione


----------



## Swaitak (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *senatore Urso di FDI, anche presidente Copasir, a fine viaggio a Washington:
> 
> "Per gli Stati Uniti un governo Meloni è affidabile"*
> 
> ...


Biden fassista a sto punto


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2022)

*Sarzanini, vice al Corsera, ne spara un'altra dopo il manifesto mesi fa di presunti vicini a Mosca:

"Questo è solo un warning da Washington, se il prossimo governo avrà un atteggiamento diverso potrebbe arrivare un nuovo rilascio di documenti con italiani coinvolti con Mosca"*


bella storia...c'è gente all'ergastolo per mafia per molto meno...


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> spettacolare l'Albania in lista Cremlino
> i nostri sostengono sia da destra sia da sinistra per farla entrare in Europa


L'Albania prende ordini da Washington quindi è bella e perfetta.
E con quella bandiera stra-figa...


----------



## mil77 (15 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E come fa a sapere se lo faccio bene, se ne sa meno di me? La logica direbbe che il manager dovrebbe avere conoscenze superiori.
> 
> Il problema è che, quando ero giovane, il mio "manager" (ma non si chiamava così) ne sapeva più di me e mi insegnava. Adesso sono io che devo insegnare al mio manager. A lui (e altri) interessa solo mettere la X sulla casellina del maledetto foglio excel, per far vedere al boss che è un duro e sa gestire.
> 
> ...


Ma le competenze tecniche il manager non le deve per forza avere, anzi è meglio che non le abbia sia perchè sarebbe limitato come manager sia perchè potrebbe interferire con il tuo lavoro, visto che il tecnico sei tu.
Il manager deve avere competenze gestionali e organizzative, deve scandire il tempo del lavoro, deve tenere unito il gruppo di lavoro, è responsabile per ritardi nella consegna del lavoro...ma il lavoro tecnico non deve farlo lui e ne per forza capire cosa sia.
Per il resto io per mia scelta quando non ho nulla da fare mi collego e lavoro 1/2 ore anche al Sabato o alla Domenica...preferisco così piuttosto di dover fare 12 ore un martedì, che poi magari capita lo stesso....ma altre volte stacco prima....ieri tipo ho smesso alle 16.30 e ho guardato l'italia di basket e poi il milan....adesso sono al lavoro, ma sto leggendo e scrivendo su un forum di calcio...il lavoro del manager non è ad ore, ma a risultati....per assurdo potrei non lavorare da Lunedì a Venerdì, e farlo il sabato e la domenica e nessuno mi dice, ne può dirmi nulla....io ho 3 figli e non ho mai sacrificato tempo a loro per il lavoro....anzi proprio perchè lavoro anche fuori orario (quando voglio e quando non ho altro da fare), posso per esempio staccare un'ora alle 15.30 ed andare a prendere mia figlia all'asilo e mangiare un gelato con lei...


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Settembre 2022)

Boldrin mette in imbarazzo la futura senatrice di Fratelli d'Italia Domenica Spinelli sul tema Alitalia / Ita. 
La domanda:
"Come pensa Fratelli d'Italia di mantenere in vita Alitalia/air ita, evitando allo stesso tempo di fare debito?"

Prosegue Boldrin e l'altro ospite: 
"parliamo di un'azienda che in tutta la sua vita ha portato degli utili solamente in due casi; in tutti gli altri è andata in negativo, causando 13 miliardi di debito a carico dello Stato".

Boldrin, ai giri di parole inutili della candidata al senato, attacca dicendo che si tratta di vuoto patriottismo e che dietro il mantenimento del carrozzone Air Ita c'è solamente un enorme serbatoio di voti in favore di Fratelli d'Italia.

In generale la candidata mostra lacune in praticamente ogni aspetto del programma stesso di Fratelli d'Italia, condiviso su schermo e commentato in vari punti.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Boldrin mette in imbarazzo la futura senatrice di Fratelli d'Italia Domenica Spinelli sul tema Alitalia / Ita.



Mah, anche questa mi sembra da schienare con decisione.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Ferragni rilancia il post di un account pro LGBT, antifascista e anti razzista contro il centrodestra, invitando a far sentire la propria voce il 25 settembre.
> 
> La Russa: "Sfido la Ferragni a tre mesi di silenzio social se perdono quelli che lei sponsorizza. Accetta la scommessa o sa che perderebbe una montagna di soldi guadagnati senza merito?"*


Puoi toglierle i figli e il marito, ma non i social.


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, anche questa mi sembra da schienare con decisione.


Allora puoi dare un'occhiata anche a tale Vittoria Baldino del 5 Stelle. 






Anche questa di un'ignoranza niente male. con sto canale youtube sto capendo che la situazione è peggiore di quel che già sembrava. Youtubers che ne sanno di più di deputati e senatori.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2022)

Mario Draghi si è detto indisponibile ad un secondo mandato.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2022)

*Draghi:*_* "Indisponibile per un secondo mandato. Spero che il prossimo esecutivo possa ancora fare affidamento su Daniele Franco (attuale ministro dell'economia n.d.s.)".*_


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Draghi:*_* "Indisponibile per un secondo mandato. Spero che il prossimo esecutivo possa ancora fare affidamento su Daniele Franco (attuale ministro dell'economia n.d.s.)".*_


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Allora puoi dare un'occhiata anche a tale Vittoria Baldino del 5 Stelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Li seguo ormai da un annetto e soprattutto sui temi economici sono veramente eccellenti. Specialmente gli ospiti occasionali Boldrin e De Blasi.

Sul tema della guerra è ottimo quando c'è Campochiari che talvolta li contraddice in quanto sono un po' schierati. Comunque si, trasmissione ottima che fa capire quanto il livello della politica italiana sia infimo e come il 99% delle cose che dicano i politici (di ogni schieramento) sia pura presa per il cu ai cittadini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Allora puoi dare un'occhiata anche a tale Vittoria Baldino del 5 Stelle.
> 
> Anche questa di un'ignoranza niente male. con sto canale youtube sto capendo che la situazione è peggiore di quel che già sembrava. Youtubers che ne sanno di più di deputati e senatori.



Eh, la Baldino è quella di cui a volte mi dimentico il nome, che chiamo "quella con il neo".

I miei commenti non sono mai sulla sua intelligenza, ma su... altre cose


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Allora puoi dare un'occhiata anche a tale Vittoria Baldino del 5 Stelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma Conte le ha prese dal gruppo delle Bimbe, si sa


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Li seguo ormai da un annetto e soprattutto sui temi economici sono veramente eccellenti. Specialmente gli ospiti occasionali Boldrin e De Blasi.
> 
> Sul tema della guerra è ottimo quando c'è Campochiari che talvolta li contraddice in quanto sono un po' schierati. Comunque si, trasmissione ottima che fa capire quanto il livello della politica italiana sia infimo e come il 99% delle cose che dicano i politici (di ogni schieramento) sia pura presa per il cu ai cittadini


Sì, sanno il fatto loro, li sto ascoltando con interesse, cercando di seguirli ad esempio sui temi economici. Il ragazzo con gli occhiali (Umberto) riceve spesso i complimenti dagli intervistati più preparati.

Inoltre viene spesso invitato in esperto di energia (Luca Romano "l'avvocato dell atomo"), che sembra avere un quadro valido sulla crisi energetica. Spiegando l'assoluta necessità del nucleare.

Sì, anche Costantino De Blasi mi sembra valido.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2022)

A malincuore sto pensando di votare ItalExit, anche se la cosa mi provoca imbarazzo, d'altra parte un partito che almeno possa fare opposizione nel prossimo parlamento serve. Che poi lo faccia per prendere facile consenso perché tanto al governo non andrà mai e non ha soluzioni reali pace. E' indispensabile però avere un'organizzazione che si opponga realmente ogni tanto in parlamento, tutti i partiti maggiori attuali oltre a fare schifo, hanno dimostrato di non fare opposizione, la Meloni in primis. Una buona opposizione serve anche al governo tra l'altro.

Peccato non ci sia altro meglio di Paragone, ma robe come italiana sovrana e popolare con Ingroia Rizzo e quant'altro è roba veramente immonda. Speravo in Cappato, ma non ha raccolto le firme alla fine


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A malincuore sto pensando di votare ItalExit, anche se la cosa mi provoca imbarazzo, d'altra parte un partito che almeno possa fare opposizione nel prossimo parlamento serve. Che poi lo faccia per prendere facile consenso perché tanto al governo non andrà mai e non ha soluzioni reali pace. E' indispensabile però avere un'organizzazione che si opponga realmente ogni tanto in parlamento, tutti i partiti maggiori attuali oltre a fare schifo, hanno dimostrato di non fare opposizione, la Meloni in primis. Una buona opposizione serve anche al governo tra l'altro.
> 
> Peccato non ci sia altro meglio di Paragone, ma robe come italiana sovrana e popolare con Ingroia Rizzo e quant'altro è roba veramente immonda. Speravo in Cappato, ma non ha raccolto le firme alla fine


C'è Vita che è un partito nato veramente nelle piazze. Purtroppo, in Campania non si può votare perchè non hanno ammesso la lista. Che ppalle!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è Vita che è un partito nato veramente nelle piazze. Purtroppo, in Campania non si può votare perchè non hanno ammesso la lista. Che ppalle!



Ma non è quello con Adinolfi Vita?

Onestamente non mi pare serio, anche se non ho approfondito e non so nulla alla fine, sono solo impressioni così a caso.
Paragone almeno qualcuno di valido pare averlo nel partito e già il fatto che abbia raccolto le firme in tutte le parti d'Italia e sia presente ovunque a differenza di altri denota maggior organizzazione e serietà.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma non è quello con Adinolfi Vita?
> 
> Onestamente non mi pare serio, anche se non ho approfondito e non so nulla alla fine, sono solo impressioni così a caso.
> Paragone almeno qualcuno di valido pare averlo nel partito e già il fatto che abbia raccolto le firme in tutte le parti d'Italia e sia presente ovunque a differenza di altri denota maggior organizzazione e serietà.


No, Adinolfi è Alternativa per l'Italia che è la fusione tra il suo partito e quello dell'ex casapound Di Stefano.

Vita è fatto dalla fusione tra vari partiti contro vaccini obbligatori, green pass e 5g tra cui Teodori e l'ex grillina Cunial. Magari saranno troppo estremisti, però sono l'unico partito veramente coerente ed hanno rinunciato alla fusione con Rizzo solo perchè ha detto "se il vaccino covid funziona va reso obbligatorio" pur sapendo che se facevano alleanza con loro al 90% entravano sicuro in parlamento. E hanno anche un programma ben dettagliato sul loro sito. Digita "vota la vita" su google se sei interessato.

Italexit lo voterò pure io, turandomi di brutto il naso, ma semplicemente perchè, in assenza di Vita, non ho praticamente alternative. Chi devo votare? Salvini e M5S che hanno votato il Green Pass tradendo e sputando in faccia il loro elettorato? La Meloni che contatta Draghi 24 ore su 24 per poi trovarmi il banchiere magari al colle ed un governo fatto da Cingolani e Franco che sarebbe più a "sinistra" del PD? Poi vabbè, le altre schifezze tipo PD, FI e Terzo Polo nemmeno le cito per carità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, Adinolfi è Alternativa per l'Italia che è la fusione tra il suo partito e quello dell'ex casapound Di Stefano.
> 
> Vita è fatto dalla fusione tra vari partiti contro vaccini obbligatori, green pass e 5g tra cui Teodori e l'ex grillina Cunial. Magari saranno troppo estremisti, però sono l'unico partito veramente coerente ed hanno rinunciato alla fusione con Rizzo solo perchè ha detto "se il vaccino covid funziona va reso obbligatorio" pur sapendo che se facevano alleanza con loro al 90% entravano sicuro in parlamento. E hanno anche un programma ben dettagliato sul loro sito. Digita "vota la vita" su google se sei interessato.
> 
> Italexit lo voterò pure io, turandomi di brutto il naso, ma semplicemente perchè, in assenza di Vita, non ho praticamente alternative. Chi devo votare? Salvini e M5S che hanno votato il Green Pass tradendo e sputando in faccia il loro elettorato? La Meloni che contatta Draghi 24 ore su 24 per poi trovarmi il banchiere magari al colle ed un governo fatto da Cingolani e Franco che sarebbe più a "sinistra" del PD? Poi vabbè, le altre schifezze tipo PD, FI e Terzo Polo nemmeno le cito per carità.


dio mio saranno anche coerenti ma gente che (tra le tante) va a dietro al 5G nel 2022 sarebbe meglio che lo fosse meno e si rendesse conto della loro preoccupante situazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2022)

*Inchiesta di Fanpage su un parlamentare al senato che chiede favori sessuali in Senato in cambio di lavoro.
Il parlamentare sarebbe Richetti di Azione.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, Adinolfi è Alternativa per l'Italia che è la fusione tra il suo partito e quello dell'ex casapound Di Stefano.
> 
> Vita è fatto dalla fusione tra vari partiti contro vaccini obbligatori, green pass e 5g tra cui Teodori e l'ex grillina Cunial. Magari saranno troppo estremisti, però sono l'unico partito veramente coerente ed hanno rinunciato alla fusione con Rizzo solo perchè ha detto "se il vaccino covid funziona va reso obbligatorio" pur sapendo che se facevano alleanza con loro al 90% entravano sicuro in parlamento. E hanno anche un programma ben dettagliato sul loro sito. Digita "vota la vita" su google se sei interessato.
> 
> Italexit lo voterò pure io, turandomi di brutto il naso, ma semplicemente perchè, in assenza di Vita, non ho praticamente alternative. Chi devo votare? Salvini e M5S che hanno votato il Green Pass tradendo e sputando in faccia il loro elettorato? La Meloni che contatta Draghi 24 ore su 24 per poi trovarmi il banchiere magari al colle ed un governo fatto da Cingolani e Franco che sarebbe più a "sinistra" del PD? Poi vabbè, le altre schifezze tipo PD, FI e Terzo Polo nemmeno le cito per carità.




No dai, troppo complottismo oriented con la roba del 5g 
In parte è anche ' colpa di sta gente qua poi se chi ha un'opinione differente viene bollata come scemo. Non per niente sono quelli a cui si da più risalto quando si vuol far finta di far sentire una voce contraria, si prende uno di questi li si fa parlare e argomentazioni valide e quant'altro finiscono accostate automaticamente a questi personaggi. 

Così come accade al contrario, prendi il premio nobel e gli fai dire che è meglio cuocere la pasta a fuoco spento e automaticamente il problema del gas lo risolvi cuocendo la pasta così perché l'ha detto il nobel!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Inchiesta di Fanpage su un parlamentare al senato che chiede favori sessuali in Senato in cambio di lavoro.
> Il parlamentare sarebbe Richetti di Azione.*



Le immancabili inchieste di Fanpage a pochi giorni dal voto  

Non abbiamo più sondaggi ma possiamo dedurre che Calenda sta togliendo voti al PD.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Inchiesta di Fanpage su un parlamentare al senato che chiede favori sessuali in Senato in cambio di lavoro.
> Il parlamentare sarebbe Richetti di Azione.*


Che degrado!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No dai, troppo complottismo oriented con la roba del 5g
> In parte è anche ' colpa di sta gente qua poi se chi ha un'opinione differente viene bollata come scemo. Non per niente sono quelli* a cui si da più risalto * quando si vuol far finta di far sentire una voce contraria, si prende uno di questi li si fa parlare e argomentazioni valide e quant'altro finiscono accostate automaticamente a questi personaggi.
> 
> Così come accade al contrario, prendi il premio nobel e gli fai dire che è meglio cuocere la pasta a fuoco spento e automaticamente il problema del gas lo risolvi cuocendo la pasta così perché l'ha detto il nobel!


Vita l'unico risalto che ha avuto è stato ieri a Porta a Porta. Al massimo, è stata perchiulata da Brindisi a Zona Bianca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vita l'unico risalto che ha avuto è stato ieri a Porta a Porta. Al massimo, è stata perchiulata da Brindisi a Zona Bianca.



Quando dico risalto intendo una cosa un po' diversa, ti faccio un esempio:

Dibattito alla tv, soggetto A dice opinione valida e soggetto B invece di controbattere tira fuori il complotto e ti accosta alla Cunial di turno.

Vittoria agile e senza imbarazzo nel 90% dei casi del soggetto B, senza mai andare nel merito delle affermazioni della controparte e senza mai fare un confronto reale e senza malafede. Scenario classico ormai


----------



## evideon (16 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A malincuore sto pensando di votare ItalExit, anche se la cosa mi provoca imbarazzo, d'altra parte un partito che almeno possa fare opposizione nel prossimo parlamento serve. Che poi lo faccia per prendere facile consenso perché tanto al governo non andrà mai e non ha soluzioni reali pace. E' indispensabile però avere un'organizzazione che si opponga realmente ogni tanto in parlamento, tutti i partiti maggiori attuali oltre a fare schifo, hanno dimostrato di non fare opposizione, la Meloni in primis. Una buona opposizione serve anche al governo tra l'altro.
> 
> Peccato non ci sia altro meglio di Paragone, ma robe come italiana sovrana e popolare con Ingroia Rizzo e quant'altro è roba veramente immonda. Speravo in Cappato, ma non ha raccolto le firme alla fine



Ancora e sempre mi trovo concorde con il tuo pensiero!

Anche io voterò *ITALEXIT*, perchè al momento mi sembra essere veramente l'unico partito contro il sistema.

Le nostre istituzioni politiche sono ormai irrimediabilmente corrotte fin dalle fondamenta.
C'è bisogno di una nuova classe politica *libera!*
E' anche necessario che le magisrature di tutti i Governi della UE facciano fronte comune lavorando in modo libero da qualsiasi legame "politico" per fare piazza pulita.

Con Italexit c'è anche *Francesco Amodeo, *che stimo tanto per la sua storia, il suo trascorso e per la sua libertà ed onestà intellettuale che ha sempre mostrato in qualsiasi frangente.

Parrebbe anche che Paragone abbia recepito, purtroppo con dieci anni di ritardo, gli incipit di Paolo Barnard, che a suo tempo furono purtroppo inascoltati dalla quasi totalità, salvo poi accorgersi che Barnard avera predetto in maniera lucida tutto ciò che sarebbe venuto dopo, proponendo le giuste contromisure che restarono ignorate ed anzi derise e sbeffeggiate.

Avevo ormai deciso a 52 anni di non recarmi più a votare, disilluso e stanco dopo le tante fregature subite, ma nonostante ciò voglio ancora una volta e forse per l'ultima volta, lanciare l'ultima fiches e dare fiducia a questo partito piccolo ma grande nei principi e nelle intenzioni del loro programma.

Sarà l'ultimo *GRIDO DELLA DISPERAZIONE *prima della mia "eterna pace" elettorale....!
Spero non rimarrà ancora una volta inascoltato!


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Inchiesta di Fanpage su un parlamentare al senato che chiede favori sessuali in Senato in cambio di lavoro.
> Il parlamentare sarebbe Richetti di Azione.*


dovevano andare da Silvio, che lavoro vuoi ottenere da Richetti


----------



## Mauricio (17 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dio mio saranno anche coerenti ma gente che (tra le tante) va a dietro al 5G nel 2022 sarebbe meglio che lo fosse meno e si rendesse conto della loro preoccupante situazione.


Ho provato anche a dare il beneficio del dubbio, ed ho buttato 2 minuti della mia vita a leggere il loro “programma”. A parte che son tutti punti generici, senza né capo né coda (un po’ come scrivere “impegno per la pace nel mondo”, ma poi finisce lì, senza dettagli), ho smesso di leggere dopo: 

“Stop alle speculazioni della finanza internazionale sull’Italia e la sua economia nazionale.”

In effetti anche il punto subito successivo non è male:

“Lotta alla disoccupazione tecnologica.”

Basta computer che rubano il lavoro, torniamo alla carta e penna e assumiamo nmila amanuensi!
Ci mancava scrivessero abolizione della povertà ed era fatta… Ma quella l’ha già messa in atto il buon Di Maio.


----------



## Prealpi (17 Settembre 2022)

Per la prima volta ho deciso di non andare a votare alle elezioni politiche, certo potrei votare scheda bianca, ma trovo più coerente non recarmi nemmeno ai seggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ho provato anche a dare il beneficio del dubbio, ed ho buttato 2 minuti della mia vita a leggere il loro “programma”. A parte che son tutti punti generici, senza né capo né coda (un po’ come scrivere “impegno per la pace nel mondo”, ma poi finisce lì, senza dettagli), ho smesso di leggere dopo:
> 
> “Stop alle speculazioni della finanza internazionale sull’Italia e la sua economia nazionale.”
> 
> ...


han pensato bene di creare qualcosa per i no-vax data la situazione degli scorsi anni.
poi devono buttar dentro qualcosa d'altro per cercare di sembrare una cosa seria.
si fanno chiamare "vita" e avrebbero ammazzato decine di migliaia di persone creando un'emergenza sanitaria, basta solo questo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2022)

Che stilettate ieri Draghi ad alcuni fenomeni della politica  

Per me, non hanno ancora capito la frecciata, da geni quali sono...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A malincuore sto pensando di votare ItalExit, anche se la cosa mi provoca imbarazzo, d'altra parte un partito che almeno possa fare opposizione nel prossimo parlamento serve. Che poi lo faccia per prendere facile consenso perché tanto al governo non andrà mai e non ha soluzioni reali pace. E' indispensabile però avere un'organizzazione che si opponga realmente ogni tanto in parlamento, tutti i partiti maggiori attuali oltre a fare schifo, hanno dimostrato di non fare opposizione, la Meloni in primis. Una buona opposizione serve anche al governo tra l'altro.
> 
> Peccato non ci sia altro meglio di Paragone, ma robe come italiana sovrana e popolare con Ingroia Rizzo e quant'altro è roba veramente immonda. Speravo in Cappato, ma non ha raccolto le firme alla fine


Fai sempre ragionamenti articolati, e poi vai a votare Paragone?

Capisco il motivo, ma per me sbagli, non si merita mezzo voto, troppi ragionamenti che non stanno minimamente in piedi, è veramente un fesso.

Penso piuttosto voterei Salvini, e se lo dico io...


----------



## Swaitak (17 Settembre 2022)

simpatico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> simpatico



Quel "sorriso" sempre stampato in volto è veramente diabolico e inquietante.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Settembre 2022)

Avremmo dovuto aprire un sondaggio su questo topic


----------



## Sam (17 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> simpatico


Bello come parli di prezzolati. Lui.
L’uomo del Britannia, della BCE e di Goldman Sachs.

Con il sorrisetto sornione stampato in faccia, tipico di uno che ti sta prendendo in giro e sa che nessuno glielo potrà mai contestare. 

D’altronde Cossiga su di lui è stato fin troppo chiaro. E se l’ha detto Cossiga, che di mani in pasta ne ha avute abbastanza, direi che è tutto dire.


----------



## evideon (17 Settembre 2022)

Draghi DEVE pagare. Non può passare tutto in cavalleria. Dovrà assolutamente pagare TUTTO!!


----------



## Swaitak (17 Settembre 2022)

In ogni caso o Giorgia fa gli interessi di Joe, o fa la fine di Orban. Votiamo tanto per passare una domenica.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> simpatico



Ma questo malfattore non è il pupazzo che faceva lo scagnozzo della Vonderkulen, preoccupandosi della sedia della sua padroncina, e facendo all'occasione anche da assorbente?

Che maledetto, parlare di democrazia in itaglia. Dovremmo essere commissariati tutti i giorni per gli atti criminosi perpetrati da politica, media e giustizia.

Ti è andata bene, vai. In un mondo di onesti avresti fatto tutt'al più il ragioniere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fai sempre ragionamenti articolati, e poi vai a votare Paragone?
> 
> Capisco il motivo, ma per me sbagli, non si merita mezzo voto, troppi ragionamenti che non stanno minimamente in piedi, è veramente un fesso.
> 
> Penso piuttosto voterei Salvini, e se lo dico io...



L'importante è che faccia opposizione, il resto conta relativamente come ho scritto prima. Salvini ha dimostrato la sua totale inconsistenza in questi anni sia in un verso che nell'altro. Ad ora l'unico partito che può fare opposizione reale (si spera, perché anche qui vai a vedere che farà) purtroppo è quello di Paragone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Settembre 2022)

Comunque altro bonus mancetta da 150 euro del miglior presidente della storia 

La politica dei bonus fino alla fine.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fai sempre ragionamenti articolati, e poi vai a votare Paragone?
> 
> Capisco il motivo, ma per me sbagli, non si merita mezzo voto, troppi ragionamenti che non stanno minimamente in piedi, è veramente un fesso.
> 
> Penso piuttosto voterei Salvini, e se lo dico io...


Lungi da me difendere Paragone, ma quali sarebbero i ragionamenti "in piedi" degli altri schieramenti?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2022)

*Ieri pesanti frecciatine di Draghi a Salvini: *_*"Basta questa visione negativa... tipo 'c'è quello che ama i russi alla follia e vuole togliere le sanzioni'. Eh sì, c'è pure quello".*_


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2022)

Vi dico due cose:
1) Draghi non sarà ancora premier, ormai il suo obiettivo è (ancora) il colle e, per mantenere il "controllo" del prossimo esecutivo, sta imponendo vari ministeri, vedi ieri in conferenza dove ha detto che si "augura" che Franco stia anche nel nuovo governo.
2) Renzi è ben a conoscenza che Draghi non sarà disponibile e, qualche giorno fa, a Porta a Porta ha cominciato a mettere le mani avanti. Sulla Meloni ci è andato molto leggero dicendo "basta dire che un suo governo sarà fascista" e cose così. Ed è andato MOLTO più giù duro sul PD dicendo "il voto a me non sarà mai un voto al PD, altrimenti mi sarei candidato con Letta".

Questo è...


----------



## Milanoide (17 Settembre 2022)

E Bomba + Bomba,
Arriveremo a Roma
Malgrado voi...


----------



## Rudi84 (17 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ieri pesanti frecciatine di Draghi a Salvini: *_*"Basta questa visione negativa... tipo 'c'è quello che ama i russi alla follia e vuole togliere le sanzioni'. Eh sì, c'è pure quello".*_


Un altro motivo in più per pensare : ma che cavolo ci è andato a fare Salvini in questo governo ?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Un altro motivo in più per pensare : ma che cavolo ci è andato a fare Salvini in questo governo ?


Che poi, avesse fatto veramente opposizione lì dentro. Altro ragionamento farlocco; in un esecutivo o ci stai dentro perchè sei d'accordo con loro, oppure non ci stai e ti opponi.


----------



## Rudi84 (17 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi, avesse fatto veramente opposizione lì dentro. Altro ragionamento farlocco; in un esecutivo o ci stai dentro perchè sei d'accordo con loro, oppure non ci stai e ti opponi.


E poi è riuscito a votare un'altra volta a favore del reddito di cittadinanza dopo la prima col governo gialloverde.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2022)

@7vinte 
*
La Meloni incontra il Cardinale Sarah.
Iniziato colloquio con l'ala più conservatrice e anti-bergogliana del vaticano.*


----------



## Swaitak (17 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @7vinte
> 
> *La Meloni incontra il Cardinale Sarah.
> Iniziato colloquio con l'ala più conservatrice e anti-bergogliana del vaticano.*


ma non era fassista rassistha?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma non era fassista rassistha?



Beh, Sarah è un nero rassista e omofobo per molti dem


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @7vinte
> 
> *La Meloni incontra il Cardinale Sarah.
> Iniziato colloquio con l'ala più conservatrice e anti-bergogliana del vaticano.*



Beh, allora è il caso di scatenare Foggetta e minchioni similari.

Un bel colloquio con con qualche imam non lo vogliamo fare?


----------



## 7vinte (17 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @7vinte
> *
> La Meloni incontra il Cardinale Sarah.
> Iniziato colloquio con l'ala più conservatrice e anti-bergogliana del vaticano.*



Sarahhhh il mio amoreeeee.
Grandissima giorgiaaaaaaaa!! Oggi ero a Bari nello staff del suo comizio, che entusiasmo, giorgia ti amoo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2022)

Salvini: Draghi trovi soldi bollette oltre a parlare di pupazzi.​


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2022)

Conte: Renzi al Sud parli senza scorta. Renzi a Conte: Sei solo un mezzo uomo.​
​


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte: Renzi al Sud parli senza scorta. Renzi a Conte: Sei solo un mezzo uomo.​
> ​



Degrado™ itaglia.

C'è più sobrietà in qualche laido locale dei bassifondi frequentato da fetenti e prostitute.


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Paragone, ma quali sarebbero i ragionamenti "in piedi" degli altri schieramenti?


Difendere l’Euro a scapito della nostra economia.

Difendere la NATO e gli interessi USA a scapito dei nostri.

Distruggere il sistema produttivo per permettere ai liquidatori come Draghi di svenderlo a prezzo di saldo.

Tenere per le palle il sistema politico e sociale di questo paese, vendendo il debito sovrano ad affaristi, che hanno intrallazzi con le stesse agenzie di rating che ti declassano e fanno alzare gli interessi (e quindi i compensi) per questi ultimi, tramite un vero e proprio sistema di insider trading.

Eccetera eccetera


----------



## Ambrole (18 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, Adinolfi è Alternativa per l'Italia che è la fusione tra il suo partito e quello dell'ex casapound Di Stefano.
> 
> Vita è fatto dalla fusione tra vari partiti contro vaccini obbligatori, green pass e 5g tra cui Teodori e l'ex grillina Cunial. Magari saranno troppo estremisti, però sono l'unico partito veramente coerente ed hanno rinunciato alla fusione con Rizzo solo perchè ha detto "se il vaccino covid funziona va reso obbligatorio" pur sapendo che se facevano alleanza con loro al 90% entravano sicuro in parlamento. E hanno anche un programma ben dettagliato sul loro sito. Digita "vota la vita" su google se sei interessato.
> 
> Italexit lo voterò pure io, turandomi di brutto il naso, ma semplicemente perchè, in assenza di Vita, non ho praticamente alternative. Chi devo votare? Salvini e M5S che hanno votato il Green Pass tradendo e sputando in faccia il loro elettorato? La Meloni che contatta Draghi 24 ore su 24 per poi trovarmi il banchiere magari al colle ed un governo fatto da Cingolani e Franco che sarebbe più a "sinistra" del PD? Poi vabbè, le altre schifezze tipo PD, FI e Terzo Polo nemmeno le cito per carità.


A tutto c'è un limite, italexit è oltre quel limite, non si può dare il voto a un ******* come paragone. Io serenamente non andrò alle urne, perché nessuno è nemmeno lontanamente votabile e non so nemmeno dire chi faccia meno schifo.

Meloni
Pd
Salvini
Renzi
Ma come si fa????

Ok quello che mi fa meno schifo è sicuramente Conte, ma ha un programma elettorale che sembra fatto da un bimbo di quinta elementare. E poi pure lui apre all immigrazione incontrollata. 

Me ne vado a fare un giro con la famiglia e via


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, allora è il caso di scatenare Foggetta e minchioni similari.
> 
> Un bel colloquio con con qualche imam non lo vogliamo fare?


Ehhh, questi imam che da sempre influenzano la politica italiana…


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @7vinte
> 
> *La Meloni incontra il Cardinale Sarah.
> Iniziato colloquio con l'ala più conservatrice e anti-bergogliana del vaticano.*


fatemi capire le dinamiche che portano la probabile premier a parlare con un cardinale.
a me sembra un qualcosa di mafioso. ma che c'entra il cardinale?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fatemi capire le dinamiche che portano la probabile premier a parlare con un cardinale.
> a me sembra un qualcosa di mafioso. ma che c'entra il cardinale?


100k voti dal clero ci escono, conta il lavaggio del cervello alle persone e si moltiplicano x10


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte: Renzi al Sud parli senza scorta. Renzi a Conte: Sei solo un mezzo uomo.​
> ​


Conte fa ridere, ma Renzi che dà del mafioso agli altri ancora di più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte: Renzi al Sud parli senza scorta. Renzi a Conte: Sei solo un mezzo uomo.​



Renzi e Conte assieme non fanno un uomo intero. Forse un hobbit in due.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2022)

Comunque è la campagna elettorale meno sentita della storia. Sono tutti burattini mossi dal medesimo burattinaio.

Da qui a domenica mi aspetto qualche “appello” da parte dei Manikin e magari pure dal nuovo super macho (e idolo del potentato) Timoteo Caramella, che pare la moglie di Renzi.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Comunque è la campagna elettorale meno sentita della storia.* Sono tutti burattini mossi dal medesimo burattinaio.
> 
> Da qui a domenica mi aspetto qualche “appello” da parte dei Manikin e magari pure dal nuovo super macho (e idolo del potentato) Timoteo Caramella, che pare la moglie di Renzi.



Chiunque andrà al Governo si troverà di fronte a problemi economici enormi e con tutti i vincoli esistenti avrà pochissimi margini di scelta.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> e con tutti i vincoli esistenti avrà pochissimi margini di scelta.


Ma comunque abbastanza per far danni.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque andrà al Governo si troverà di fronte a problemi economici enormi e con tutti i vincoli esistenti avrà pochissimi margini di scelta.


visti i risultati, forse è meglio lo status quo ante, meno minghiate partoriscono meglio è


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque andrà al Governo si troverà di fronte a problemi economici enormi e con tutti i vincoli esistenti avrà pochissimi margini di scelta.


Esatto, aggiungo che chiunque sarà non farà alcuna riforma strutturale e il paese continuerà il suo declino serenamente


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> visti i risultati, forse è meglio lo status quo ante, meno minghiate partoriscono meglio è



Speriamo solo di non ritrovarci con la solite ammucchiate senza senso.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ehhh, questi imam che da sempre influenzano la politica italiana…



Diciamo che "rappresentano" soggetti che forse contano molto più di te, nella mente perversa di vari schieramenti politici.

Sempre tu sia il banale etero bianco cattolico itagliano, chiaramente.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2022)

PS

Ho appena aperto una pagina di MW, e in testa al menù del forum mi è apparsa la pubblicità PD a larghezza intera.

"Sostieni il PD. Dona il 2x1000, scrivi M20 nella dichiarazione dei redditi".

Cioè, anche sotto campagna elettorale invece di scrivere una qualsiasi minchiata sui loro programmi, chiedono soldi. Nella dichiarazione dei redditi, eh. Siamo veramente arrivati.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> PS
> 
> Ho appena aperto una pagina di MW, e in testa al menù del forum mi è apparsa la pubblicità PD a larghezza intera.
> 
> ...


A me esce la Meloni. In questo caso l'algoritmo degli ads con me ha preso un granchio clamoroso


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me esce la Meloni. In questo caso l'algoritmo degli ads con me ha preso un granchio clamoroso



Ma anche a me esce la Melona.

Almeno hanno la decenza di non chiedere i soldi in un momento come questo. Almeno quella, Cristo Santo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2022)

*Monti choc a La7:*_* "Spero che Paragone prenda il 3%. È importante che ci sia in parlamento anche chi rappresenta la voce del paese".*_


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Monti choc a La7:*_* "Spero che Paragone prenda il 3%. È importante che ci sia in parlamento anche chi rappresenta la voce del paese".*_



Sta uscita non è molto confortante onestamente


----------



## Milanoide (18 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Difendere l’Euro a scapito della nostra economia.
> 
> Difendere la NATO e gli interessi USA a scapito dei nostri.
> 
> ...


Oh, Sam, forse hai ragione, però:
1) Credo che il tessuto imprenditoriale si sia molto ristretto / inaridito. Molti danni della mancata continuità imprenditoriale li fa anche il passaggio generazionale. Storia vecchia come l'impresa.
2) Quel tessuto imprenditoriale si era sviluppato in condizioni di fiscalità ridicola ed eludibile. Siamo ancora lontanissimi dalla sconfitta della evasione fiscale, probabilmente tornerà ministro uno che riteneva indispensabile alla sopravvivenza aziendale un certo grado di evasione.
Quindi avremo una destra statalista, che correrà dietro agli imprenditori e lascerà scoperti i lavoratori. Non credo si riuscirà nell'ennesimo patto neocorporativo.
Siamo nell'età della liquidità sociale, altro che organicismo.
La quadra teorica la trovi se esci dall'euro e proteggi furiosamente la produzione interna con dazi. Ma così come la Francia impose un cambio lira-euro alto, non aspettiamoci che gli altri non ci facciano purgare una eventuale ital-exit. L'uscita sarebbe più morbida solo se fossero Francia o Germania a romperla e noi potessimo atteggiarci a vittime.
Ma la questione sociale rimane irrisolta. In fin dei conti tutto quello che siano oggi è il prodotto di 50 in cui si sono dovute bagnare le polveri della guerra civile per evitare che esplodesse. Chiamalo aver comprato la pace sociale, chiamalo come vuoi.
Ma non avrei troppo fiducia in un sistema corporativo che crea solo mostri burocratici e rimane spesso più un feticcio ideologico che un qualcosa di concreto.
In generale non vedo molta volontà di sacrificarsi.
E come dici spesso tu, la cioccolata gratis terrà facilmente tutti buoni.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> PS
> 
> Ho appena aperto una pagina di MW, e in testa al menù del forum mi è apparsa la pubblicità PD a larghezza intera.
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahahha a me esce sempre la Melona.

Ma non voto la Melona, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

A me una volta uscì la pubblicità di LA7 di Servant of people, faccione sbarbato di Zelecoso.
Mi sa che il più sfortunato sono io


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta uscita non è molto confortante onestamente


Neanche per me. O Monti, semplicemente, ha voluto fare un'uscita intelligente per dire che anche il malcontento va ascoltato, oppure è un primo tentativo di compravendita a questi nuovi arrivati. 

Paragone ha molte cose che non mi convincono e lo vedo poco trasparente e pure la scelta dei candidati è molto discutibile. Non lo metto al livello di Grillo, ma i metodi mi sembrano simili a quest'ultimo. C'è da dire che il centrodestra deve sperare in un terzo polo, perchè se FI muore ci saranno Renzi e Calenda ad appoggiarli e sarebbe la loro rovina definitiva. Quantomeno Paragone è un uomo di destra.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Difendere l’Euro a scapito della nostra economia.
> 
> Difendere la NATO e gli interessi USA a scapito dei nostri.
> 
> ...



In realtà se tu hai un pezzo del debito italiano, quando le agenzie di rating ti declassano, le obbligazioni in tuo possesso perdono di valore in quanto quelle nuove devono staccare cedole più alte.

Semmai dovrebbe essere il contrario.


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Oh, Sam, forse hai ragione, però:
> 1) Credo che il tessuto imprenditoriale si sia molto ristretto / inaridito. Molti danni della mancata continuità imprenditoriale li fa anche il passaggio generazionale. Storia vecchia come l'impresa.
> 2) Quel tessuto imprenditoriale si era sviluppato in condizioni di fiscalità ridicola ed eludibile. Siamo ancora lontanissimi dalla sconfitta della evasione fiscale, probabilmente tornerà ministro uno che riteneva indispensabile alla sopravvivenza aziendale un certo grado di evasione.
> Quindi avremo una destra statalista, che correrà dietro agli imprenditori e lascerà scoperti i lavoratori. Non credo si riuscirà nell'ennesimo patto neocorporativo.
> ...


1) Sicuramente vero e concordo. Ma d'altronde la vera imprenditoria italiana, che è basata di piccole e medie imprese che fanno export di prodotti locali, la stai distruggendo con le catene straniere. Vedasi i grandi centri commerciali francesi.

2) L'evasione fiscale sappiamo entrambi che non verrà mai combattuta, perché manca la volontà politica.
La politica è collusa con il sistema di evasione, perché fa gli interessi di questi signori. Per questo basi le tue imposte sulla redditualità (che è frutto del lavoro) anziché fare fiscalità monetaria.
Basti vedere come si parla di liberalizzare i taxi, andando a colpire i tassisti che comprano il taxi con i soldi loro, e poi favoreggiare Uber.
Poi però si viene a fare propaganda sulla web tax e sul far pagare le tasse agli stessi colossi del web che si è fatto entrare 24 ore prima.

Riguardo il farla pagare in caso di uscita dall'eurozona, io non credo proprio che finirebbe così.
Se esce l'Italia dall'eurozona, finisce la stessa eurozona, e i signori di Bruxelles lo sanno benissimo.
La terza economia dell'UE che va fuori significherebbe danni irreparabili per l'Unione Europea, perché Francia e Germania non avrebbero mercati con cui fare affari.
A chi si affiderebbero? Alla Slovenia? Alla Croazia? Paesi inutili che non fanno nulla se non fare i parassiti, così come la Bulgaria o la Romania.
Oltretutto c'è da considerare il ruolo che l'Italia ha il dovere di riprendere. L'Italia deve ricostruire la sua sfera di influenza. Ricominciare a tessere rapporti internazionali strategici. Ha bisogno di ricominciare a fare politica estera.
Abbiamo meno bisogno di Parigi e di Berlino di quanto si creda.
Non dimentichiamoci che la Germania ha costruito un'economia sul surplus dell'export che ha distrutto il nostro mercato interno. Se le togli il nostro mercato, togli una grossa fetta di export a Berlino, che non sarà facile riassorbire.
Ecco perché ti dico che se l'Italia esce, crolla l'intero sistema. Ad oggi l'Italia è l'unica economia ricca che cala le braghe e permette ai tedeschi e ai francesi di fare razzia.

Sulla questione corporativa, è proprio il contrario.
Il sistema corporativo nasce per regolare la burocrazia con gli interessi di categoria. Giacché non puoi mantenere un modello verticistico che rappresenti tutti poiché troppo burocratico (e quindi tendente al plutocratico, in quanto se rappresenti tutti, di fatto non rappresenti nessuno), la soluzione è dividere le aree di competenza e portarle insieme al tavolo legislativo, oltre che al tavolo imprenditoriale (socializzazione dell'economia).
C'è chi parlerebbe di collettivizzazione, ma quest'ultima è solo utopia, in quanto un sistema collettivizzato è inapplicabile per definizione, visto che una società per funzionare deve avere rappresentanza ed enti regolatori, e il che ti porterebbe al problema del sistema verticistico di cui sopra.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà se tu hai un pezzo del debito italiano, quando le agenzie di rating ti declassano, le obbligazioni in tuo possesso perdono di valore in quanto quelle nuove devono staccare cedole più alte.
> 
> Semmai dovrebbe essere il contrario.


I compensi (ovvero i guadagni sugli interessi) sul debito aumentano sulla base del rischio.
Più i tuoi titoli sono spazzatura più alti sono gli interessi per chi ti presta i soldi, in quanto aumenta il livello di rischio dell’investimento.
In sostanza, meno vali e più garanzie devi dare a chi ti presta denaro.

Ma dato che chi ti presta denaro è spesso nei CDA di chi fa da giudice sulla qualità dei titoli, capisci bene che stai giocando con un avversario che è anche l’arbitro della partita.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> 1) Sicuramente vero e concordo. Ma d'altronde la vera imprenditoria italiana, che è basata di piccole e medie imprese che fanno export di prodotti locali, la stai distruggendo con le catene straniere. Vedasi i grandi centri commerciali francesi.


Il grande problema italiano è proprio che le piccole e medie imprese rimangono piccole e medie e non crescono, anzi, la politica incoraggia la stagnazione con politiche fiscali dementi. 


Sam ha scritto:


> Basti vedere come si parla di liberalizzare i taxi, andando a colpire i tassisti che comprano il taxi con i soldi loro, e poi favoreggiare Uber.
> Poi però si viene a fare propaganda sulla web tax e sul far pagare le tasse agli stessi colossi del web che si è fatto entrare 24 ore prima.


Perché ritieni non si dovrebbero liberalizzare i taxi? Offrono un servizio disastroso e creano un sottosistema di compravendita delle licenze disgustoso. 

I colossi del web pagano le tasse in Italia! Pagano IVA e nel momento in cui assumono lavoratori e dipendenti, ad esempio Amazon, al contrario della piccola azienda italiana provinciale di spedizioni che è più portata ad evadere e a non offrire condizioni umane ai propri dipendenti (chiedere a chiunque sia passato da una piccola azienda a grandi catene)


Sam ha scritto:


> Riguardo il farla pagare in caso di uscita dall'eurozona, io non credo proprio che finirebbe così.
> Se esce l'Italia dall'eurozona, finisce la stessa eurozona, e i signori di Bruxelles lo sanno benissimo.
> La terza economia dell'UE che va fuori significherebbe danni irreparabili per l'Unione Europea, perché Francia e Germania non avrebbero mercati con cui fare affari.
> A chi si affiderebbero? Alla Slovenia? Alla Croazia? Paesi inutili che non fanno nulla se non fare i parassiti, così come la Bulgaria o la Romania.
> ...


C'è una serie di piccoli problemi sull'uscita dall'euro, a cui nessuno offre mai soluzione. Oltre alla svalutazione della moneta che porterebbe alla corsa agli sportelli, ai mutui che dovrebbero essere ripagati in euro dopo la svalutazione della moneta (quindi magari raddoppiati), l'Italia dovrebbe pagare Target 2 per circa 600 miliardi di euro, dove si trovano? Non li paghiamo? E chi sarà disposto a darti credito ?


Sam ha scritto:


> I compensi (ovvero i guadagni sugli interessi) sul debito aumentano sulla base del rischio.
> Più i tuoi titoli sono spazzatura più alti sono gli interessi per chi ti presta i soldi, in quanto aumenta il livello di rischio dell’investimento.
> In sostanza, meno vali e più garanzie devi dare a chi ti presta denaro.
> 
> Ma dato che chi ti presta denaro è spesso nei CDA di chi fa da giudice sulla qualità dei titoli, capisci bene che stai giocando con un avversario che è anche l’arbitro della partita.


Si, ma il debito che tizio x detiene in portafoglio e che ha comprato al tasso dello 0,2%, se schizza al 3-4-7-8%, è un titolo spazzatura e soprattutto diventa talmente rischioso che verrebbe declassato e perciò venduto da tutti i fondi pensione, assicurativi ecc. Che lo detengono, poiché per regolamento chi offre investimenti ai cittadini non può detenere junk bond. 

Al momento, i titoli italiani sono garantiti dalla BCE che ha tenuto i tassi bassi, altrimenti nella condizione tragica in cui versa l'Italia, dubito ci sarebbe qualcuno disposto a prenderli a meno del 8/10%, cifre che lo Stato non riuscirebbe mai a garantire indietro. 

Tant'è che l'inflazione galoppante è anche perché la BCE non alza i tassi in maniera decisa come la FED anzitutto per tutelare i paesi mediterranei che vedrebbero il proprio debito esplodere


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che "rappresentano" soggetti che forse contano molto più di te, nella mente perversa di vari schieramenti politici.


Non mi risultano leggi a favore di musulmani che danneggino cittadini e che siano state influenzate da imam. 
Me ne risultano diverse che danneggiano cittadini, anche cattolici, e che sono state influenzate direttamente o indirettamente della chiesa cattolica.


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Il grande problema italiano è proprio che le piccole e medie imprese rimangono piccole e medie e non crescono, anzi, la politica incoraggia la stagnazione con politiche fiscali dementi.


Non crescono perché il Made in Italy è fatto di artigianato, non di economia di scala.
La qualità italiana è sempre stata considerata esclusiva, non un qualcosa da vendere del mondo con una produzione in serie.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Perché ritieni non si dovrebbero liberalizzare i taxi? Offrono un servizio disastroso e creano un sottosistema di compravendita delle licenze disgustoso.


Perché non esiste alcuna liberalizzazione del settore, come non c'è stata per i parafarmaci, che hanno ingrassato le multinazionali francesi della vendita al dettaglio.
Esiste solo una messa sul mercato per investitori esteri di settori italiani, che non risolve alcun problema. Ma in compenso ne crea di nuovi.
Così come tutte le "liberalizzazioni" fatte negli ultimi 30 anni.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> I colossi del web pagano le tasse in Italia! Pagano IVA e nel momento in cui assumono lavoratori e dipendenti, ad esempio Amazon, al contrario della piccola azienda italiana provinciale di spedizioni che è più portata ad evadere e a non offrire condizioni umane ai propri dipendenti (chiedere a chiunque sia passato da una piccola azienda a grandi catene)


Come no!
Pagano tutte le tasse in Italia, hai ragione. Infatti le varie sedi in Irlanda e negli altri paradisi fiscali europei le aprivano tanto per delocalizzare. FCA la sede fiscale in Olanda ce l'aveva giusto per essere internazionale.
Le pagano talmente tanto che quando qualcuno ha osato pronunciare la parola web tax tanto per far rumore, Amazon ha minacciato chiudere la sede italiana facendo leva sul fatto che si potesse acquistare e importare anche da un sito estero.
Le pagano talmente tanto che Amazon ha pagato solo 24 milioni di euro alla Agenzia Entrate nel 2020.
E meno male che i rapporti di Mediobanca e soci parlano chiaro.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> C'è una serie di piccoli problemi sull'uscita dall'euro, a cui nessuno offre mai soluzione. Oltre alla svalutazione della moneta che porterebbe alla corsa agli sportelli, ai mutui che dovrebbero essere ripagati in euro dopo la svalutazione della moneta (quindi magari raddoppiati),


Scenari apocalittici che non trovano riscontri pratici, però, visto che in uno Stato in cui il sistema finanziario è nazionalizzato, è lo Stato stesso a garantire la sostenibilità degli istituti di credito, mantenendo la fiducia nel sistema bancario, che ridurrebbe l'effetto corsa agli sportelli.
Modello di politica alla base degli interventi fatti dal tesoro americano nel 2008.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> l'Italia dovrebbe pagare Target 2 per circa 600 miliardi di euro, dove si trovano? Non li paghiamo? E chi sarà disposto a darti credito ?


In caso di ritorno alla Lira è letteralmente IMPOSSIBILE che il credito richiesto dai paesi secondo Target 2 avvenga in euro, senza esserci una riduzione della liquidità che loro stessi hanno creato.
L'unico scenario plausibile e reale è che gli altri paesi riducono liquidità in euro dovuta, e l'Italia converte quanto ottenuto in lire, estinguendo il debito.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Si, ma il debito che tizio x detiene in portafoglio e che ha comprato al tasso dello 0,2%, se schizza al 3-4-7-8%, è un titolo spazzatura e soprattutto diventa talmente rischioso che verrebbe declassato e perciò venduto da tutti i fondi pensione, assicurativi ecc. *Che lo detengono, poiché per regolamento chi offre investimenti ai cittadini non può detenere junk bond.*
> 
> Al momento, i titoli italiani sono garantiti dalla BCE che ha tenuto i tassi bassi, altrimenti nella condizione tragica in cui versa l'Italia, dubito ci sarebbe qualcuno disposto a prenderli a meno del 8/10%, cifre che lo Stato non riuscirebbe mai a garantire indietro.
> 
> Tant'è che l'inflazione galoppante è anche perché la BCE non alza i tassi in maniera decisa come la FED anzitutto per tutelare i paesi mediterranei che vedrebbero il proprio debito esplodere


Non capisco perché puntualizzare, visto che confermi quello che ho già detto all'inizio, essendo stato il primo a dire che il tasso di interesse è relativo alla quantità di rischio dell'investimento, e quindi è del tutto normale che in caso di svalutazione ci sia il rischio di perdita del capitale per l'investitore. Da qui il tasso di interesse elevato nella vendita successiva.
Quello che si è detto invece è il fatto che l'aumento di rischio sia pilotato dagli stessi enti regolatori in accordo con gli investitori per fare speculazione, come fece Soros con la Lira e la Sterlina, e come fa uno strozzino con un debitore insolvente, in modo da far indebitare ancora di più il Paese e fargli svendere a prezzo di saldo pezzi importanti della sua economia, a beneficio di investitori privati, tenendolo in vita artificialmente, seppur tecnicamente insolvente.

Sulla parte evidenziata, mi fa sorridere visto che MPS è stata una che, nel rifilare titoli tossici ai cittadini spacciandoli per investimenti sicuri, ha fatto scuola.


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non crescono perché il Made in Italy è fatto di artigianato, non di economia di scala.
> La qualità italiana è sempre stata considerata esclusiva, non un qualcosa da vendere del mondo con una produzione in serie.


Beh dipende di che genere di imprese intendi, gli artigiani sono artigiani, tutte le altre ?


Sam ha scritto:


> Perché non esiste alcuna liberalizzazione del settore, come non c'è stata per i parafarmaci, che hanno ingrassato le multinazionali francesi della vendita al dettaglio.
> Esiste solo una messa sul mercato per investitori esteri di settori italiani, che non risolve alcun problema. Ma in compenso ne crea di nuovi.
> Così come tutte le "liberalizzazioni" fatte negli ultimi 30 anni.


Purtroppo di liberalizzazioni in Italia se ne sono viste ben poche, anzi, non bisogna confondere le liberalizzazioni con le privatizzazioni all'italiana che significa solitamente regalare ad amici dei politici di turno


Sam ha scritto:


> Come no!
> Pagano tutte le tasse in Italia, hai ragione. Infatti le varie sedi in Irlanda e negli altri paradisi fiscali europei le aprivano tanto per delocalizzare. FCA la sede fiscale in Olanda ce l'aveva giusto per essere internazionale.
> Le pagano talmente tanto che quando qualcuno ha osato pronunciare la parola web tax tanto per far rumore, Amazon ha minacciato chiudere la sede italiana facendo leva sul fatto che si potesse acquistare e importare anche da un sito estero.
> Le pagano talmente tanto che Amazon ha pagato solo 24 milioni di euro alla Agenzia Entrate nel 2020.
> E meno male che i rapporti di Mediobanca e soci parlano chiaro.


E chissà come mai delocalizzano e non investono in Italia, saranno tutti brutti e cattivi o è il sistema italiano che non consente di investire? Amazon nel 2020 ha versato 345 milioni, altroché 24 milioni (fonte Il sole 24 ore)


Sam ha scritto:


> Scenari apocalittici che non trovano riscontri pratici, però, visto che in uno Stato in cui il sistema finanziario è nazionalizzato, è lo Stato stesso a garantire la sostenibilità degli istituti di credito, mantenendo la fiducia nel sistema bancario, che ridurrebbe l'effetto corsa agli sportelli.
> Modello di politica alla base degli interventi fatti dal tesoro americano nel 2008.


Ma quale fiducia nel sistema bancario? Se domani annunciassi il ritorno alla lira andrebbero tutti a ritirare (almeno i più avveduti), per evitare ciò lo stato dovrebbe congelare i conti dei cittadini


Sam ha scritto:


> In caso di ritorno alla Lira è letteralmente IMPOSSIBILE che il credito richiesto dai paesi secondo Target 2 avvenga in euro, senza esserci una riduzione della liquidità che loro stessi hanno creato.
> L'unico scenario plausibile e reale è che gli altri paesi riducono liquidità in euro dovuta, e l'Italia converte quanto ottenuto in lire, estinguendo il debito.


Ora vado che inizia il secondo tempo  
Forza Milan


----------



## Sam (18 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Beh dipende di che genere di imprese intendi, gli artigiani sono artigiani, tutte le altre ?


Se togli le piccole e medie imprese, tutte le altre sono multinazionali o startup.
Che poi ci sia una politica fiscale ridicola e che strangola l'economia, hai ragione, e l'ho sempre detto. Ma non è che questo sia il motivo per il quale in Italia non ci siano ovunque dei colossi.
Quello è semplicemente legato ad una tradizione economica differente. Semmai la politica fiscale sta ammazzando le imprese che non riescono più ad andare avanti.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Purtroppo di liberalizzazioni in Italia se ne sono viste ben poche, anzi, non bisogna confondere le liberalizzazioni con le privatizzazioni all'italiana che significa solitamente regalare ad amici dei politici di turno


Quindi le parafarmacie non erano liberalizzazioni?



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> E chissà come mai delocalizzano e non investono in Italia, saranno tutti brutti e cattivi o è il sistema italiano che non consente di investire? Amazon nel 2020 ha versato 345 milioni, altroché 24 milioni (fonte Il sole 24 ore)


Sì, sono sicuro che FCA abbia aperto la sede fiscale in Olanda perché in Italia non permettono di investire.
Non in un altro paese con un regime fiscale normale, no. In un paradiso fiscale.
Un po' come le scatole cinesi che sono dietro alla nostra squadra. Chiaramente non hanno sede in italia, ma alle Isole Vergini o in Lussemburgo perché in Italia non si può investire. Mica perché lì pagano briciole di tasse.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ma quale fiducia nel sistema bancario? Se domani annunciassi il ritorno alla lira andrebbero tutti a ritirare (almeno i più avveduti), per evitare ciò lo stato dovrebbe congelare i conti dei cittadini


Ripeto: sono scenari apocalittici privi di riscontri reali, che servono ad impaurire le persone dicendo che se si uscisse dall'euro arriverebbe il default. Cosa falsa, visto che in default ci siamo già adesso, visto che si continua a far debito per finanziare il debito.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ora vado che inizia il secondo tempo
> Forza Milan


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

State molto attenti a quei partiti idioti, che stanno propugnando l' idea che per uscire da questa spirale inflattiva servirebbe la sovranità monetaria.

Combattere l' inflazione stampando moneta è roba da Scemi, con la S maiuscola.

Non date il vostro voto a celebrolesi, piuttosto datelo a Letta o Salvini 

Sta gente, che dire confusa è fare un complimento, deve stare lontanissimo da qualunque ruolo per manifesta idiozia.

PS: non è per dire che l' euro deve essere un dogma, è proprio il principio matematico totalmente errato


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> State molto attenti a quei partiti idioti, che stanno propugnando l' idea che per uscire da questa spirale inflattiva servirebbe la sovranità monetaria.
> 
> Combattere l' inflazione stampando moneta è roba da Scemi, con la S maiuscola.
> 
> ...


L'euro è destinato a fallire. Leggiti l'articolo di tkp "Amerikas Krieg gegen Europas Völker - Das ist Brutalität", basta fare una ricerca google. Gli USA, tramite il conflitto Russia-Ucraina sta facendo una guerra economica contro l'europa, infatti l'euro è stato addirittura superato dal dollaro.

Se dall'euro ne usciamo prima di tutti, potremo fare un balzo in avanti e diventare una potenza. È la nostra grande occasione!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'euro è destinato a fallire. Leggiti l'articolo di tkp "Amerikas Krieg gegen Europas Völker - Das ist Brutalität", basta fare una ricerca google. Gli USA, tramite il conflitto Russia-Ucraina sta facendo una guerra economica contro l'europa, infatti l'euro è stato addirittura superato dal dollaro.
> 
> Se dall'euro ne usciamo prima di tutti, potremo fare un balzo in avanti e diventare una potenza. È la nostra grande occasione!


Partiti come Paragone, o meglio chi sta dietro di lui, secondo me, hanno annusato proprio il periodo che stiamo vivendo. Vedremo...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'euro è destinato a fallire. Leggiti l'articolo di tkp "Amerikas Krieg gegen Europas Völker - Das ist Brutalität", basta fare una ricerca google. Gli USA, tramite il conflitto Russia-Ucraina sta facendo una guerra economica contro l'europa, infatti l'euro è stato addirittura superato dal dollaro.
> 
> Se dall'euro ne usciamo prima di tutti, potremo fare un balzo in avanti e diventare una potenza. È la nostra grande occasione!


Ma no va beh, ti credo.

Ma si parla di economia, non è una scienza esatta, per ogni questione esistente troverai sempre versioni differenti ed idee opposte, di cui poche dimostrate, eppure magari comunque rispettabili e che vanno bene in taluni contesti ma vanno altrettanto malissimo in altri.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Partiti come Paragone, o meglio chi sta dietro di lui, secondo me, hanno annusato proprio il periodo che stiamo vivendo. Vedremo...


Si ma sono millantatori, mi gioco le palle che se dovessero vincere le elezioni ( anche se è impossibile) poi non avrebbero mezza idea su come applicare veramente quanto dicono.
E te lo dico io, non ci hanno nemmeno pensato, perchè non è quello che gli interessa.

E' troppo facile evidenziare i problemi, lo sappiamo fare anche io e te, ma poi risolverli è un altro mondo.
Ho letto il programma di Italexit, tutte cose ad effetto che ti fanno dire "vuoi vedere che hanno ragione?"

Ma è aria fritta, tutta roba generica, inapplicabile spesso, con poche idee.
Chiacchiere, al solito eh, non che gli altri partiti poi....faranno miracoli, anzi.

Giocare sui luoghi comuni, funziona per prendere qualche voto, ma come ti ho detto, non è roba di fisica nucleare, possiamo farlo benissimo anche io e te.

Che ci vuole a dire ( parlo in generale):
- meno tasse
- più lavoro
- pensare ai giovani e al loro futuro
- far ripartire il sud italia
- infrastrutture
- basta clandestini

Guarda, è stato facilissimo, dammi torto o votami


----------



## Sam (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *State molto attenti a quei partiti idioti, che stanno propugnando l' idea che per uscire da questa spirale inflattiva servirebbe la sovranità monetaria.
> 
> Combattere l' inflazione stampando moneta è roba da Scemi, con la S maiuscola*.
> 
> ...


La verità sta nel mezzo.
È sicuramente vero che non basta la sola moneta sovrana, e pensare di risolvere il problema con un colpo di spugna è stupido (motivo per il quale ho già detto e ribadisco che io non voto nessuno), ma è altrettanto vero che la sovranità monetaria è un requisito necessario.

Se così non fosse la Germania del Terzo Reich non sarebbe passata dall’essere un Paese con la più alta inflazione di sempre nella storia dell’economia all’essere una potenza industriale mondiale.

Come ho sempre detto: nessuna ricetta in sé è miracolosa, ma sono tanti tasselli.
E il primo tassello per tornare grandi non è nemmeno l’uscita dall’Euro, ma la nazionalizzazione del debito e del sistema finanziario, con la separazione tra banche commerciali e banche d’affari (su quest’ultimo punto prendo atto che Vita è l’unico ad aver avuto il coraggio di metterlo nel programma), in quanto senza finanza nazionalizzata i mercati ci divorerebbero nel giro di un’ora, al primo accenno anti UE.


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

Molinari, capogruppo Lega alla Camera, all'Ansa:

*"Il 17% alle politiche è stato il miglior risultato della nostra storia.*
*Quello è il nostro benchmark, il nostro parametro di riferimento verso l'alto.

Poi è evidente che FdI gode del posizionamento all'opposizione: chi sta al governo e affronta emergenze come il Covid e le bollette paga sempre un prezzo elettorale. *
*Crediamo che la Lega possa avere un peso consistente"*


quindi stavi a 35% di consenso ma ora festeggi se fai 17,5%...ok


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Molinari, capogruppo Lega alla Camera, all'Ansa:
> 
> *"Il 17% alle politiche è stato il miglior risultato della nostra storia.*
> *Quello è il nostro benchmark, il nostro parametro di riferimento verso l'alto.
> ...


ma quando hanno affrontato le emergenze? forse è quello il problema


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

*Renzi da un comizio toscano chiede il confronto tv e si autonomina leader di un grande partito*
*
"C'è una competizione a quattro che vede noi, gli unici a parlare di contenuti, una destra sovranista ma forte, un M5s che con il voto di scambio e clientelare, basato sul reddito di cittadinanza, sta recuperando terreno al Sud, e un Pd che vedo incerto e che non ha ancora chiarito se fare il partito riformista o il generico dei Cinque Stelle

E' necessario un dibattito fra i quattro leader delle principali forze in campo perché la politica migliorerebbe.*
*Vediamo se gli altri accetteranno"*


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2022)

Nel frattempo, siamo alla terza lettera in busta chiusa trovata nella cassetta, che contiene pubblicità per le elezioni.

Ovviamente tutte del CSX.

Sempre la solita storia.

Poi qualcuno mi spiegherà questi maledetti dove catzo trovano i soldi per la campagna elettorale, e come mai tutti gli altri sono così idioti da non fare altrettanto.


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

*Letta nipote vola a Berlino per chiedere supporto SPD*

*Il presidente SPD paragona FDI a AFD:

"Sarebbe davvero un segnale importante se Enrico Letta potesse vincere e non Meloni, che, come partito post fascista, porterebbe l'Italia in una direzione sbagliata

La preoccupazione in vista del voto in Italia c'è*
*Ma le elezioni si possono vincere anche agli ultimi metri"


Ansa*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, siamo alla terza lettera in busta chiusa trovata nella cassetta, che contiene pubblicità per le elezioni.
> 
> Ovviamente tutte del CSX.
> 
> ...



Ahahhaa anche io... trovo nella cassetta solo roba PD...


Tutta roba che brucia bene comunque, metti in cascina, che questo inverno servirà tutto


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, siamo alla terza lettera in busta chiusa trovata nella cassetta, che contiene pubblicità per le elezioni.
> 
> Ovviamente tutte del CSX.
> 
> ...


non far sapere della propensione a FDI, altrimenti ti aggiungono pure i proiettili in busta


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Molinari, capogruppo Lega alla Camera:
> 
> *"Il 17% alle politiche è stato il miglior risultato della nostra storia.*
> *Quello è il nostro benchmark, il nostro parametro di riferimento verso l'alto.
> ...


Se rimanevati coerenti stravincevate le elezioni. Ma la verità è che non le volete vincere le elezioni, perchè governare in prima persona è difficile.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, siamo alla terza lettera in busta chiusa trovata nella cassetta, che contiene pubblicità per le elezioni.
> 
> Ovviamente tutte del CSX.
> 
> ...


però Enrico aveva avvertito che avrebbe bussato porta per porta


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahhaa anche io... trovo nella cassetta solo roba PD...
> 
> 
> Tutta roba che brucia bene comunque, metti in cascina, che questo inverno servirà tutto



Eh sì. Comunque preferirei bruciare loro. 



Andris ha scritto:


> non far sapere della propensione a FDI, altrimenti ti aggiungono pure i proiettili in busta



Il prossimo step pubblicitario sarà "non ti preoccupare di andare a votare, lo facciamo noi per te".


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> però Enrico aveva avvertito che avrebbe bussato porta per porta



Se bussa da me, gli offro anche i fili della corrente a 220V (bene scoperti), così si ricarica lui e il suo dannato pulmino elettrico.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non far sapere della propensione a FDI, altrimenti ti aggiungono pure i proiettili in busta


Se voti Paragone, la Cunial e Rizzo ti avvelenano direttamente in quanto putinianoh no vaxxxe.


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

*Non è arrivata la sentenza del ricorso di Cappato per l'esclusione della sua lista, come era attesa, mentre il governo si è opposto ufficialmente in data 16 settembre.*
*
Il giudice del tribunale di Milano si riserva qualche giorno.
*
*In caso di ammissione del ricorso le elezioni potrebbero slittare di due mesi addirittura


Adnkronos*


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

*Calenda alza il tiro su Repubblica:

"Obiettivo 12-13%

Al governo con Meloni? 
Ma mai. Siamo agli antipodi, per me è un avversario.*
*Con un avversario parli, ma non ci fai un governo.*
*Io sono un liberale europeo e vorrei un governo Ursula con popolari, socialdemocratici, liberali compreso i liberali come Zaia"*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Calenda alza il tiro su Repubblica:
> 
> "Obiettivo 12-13%
> 
> ...


Se Renzi vuole fare il governo con la Meloni, nel caso di mancata maggioranza del cdx, Calenda si metterà a cuccia. Come è successo a Zingaretti quando disse a Salvini sì alle elezioni nell'estate 2019.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2022)

*The Guardian: "La democrazia italiana si sta svuotando da decenni, ma l'imminente ascensione di un'amministrazione Meloni segna un nuovo minimo.
E' in arrivo un governo anti-LGBT, pro Orban, anti aborto. Il centrosinistra deve sperare che il governo cambi in fretta, per fare piazza pulita dei populisti, ma se anche riuscissero nell'intento a primavera i danni sarebbero già enormi ed irreparabili."

Il Financial Times si chiede addirittura se l'UE debba intervenire per bloccare il governo Meloni.
Ma poi suggerisce che l'italia "non può essere per sempre governata da ottimi tecnocrati come Draghi", e che ostacolare la democrazia potrebbe consegnare il paese a partiti ancora più populisti e trasformare l'italia nell'Ungheria.*


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian: "La democrazia italiana si sta svuotando da decenni, ma l'imminente ascensione di un'amministrazione Meloni segna un nuovo minimo.
> E' in arrivo un governo anti-LGBT, pro Orban, anti aborto. Il centrosinistra deve sperare che il governo cambi in fretta, per fare piazza pulita dei populisti, ma se anche riuscissero nell'intento a primavera i danni sarebbero già enormi ed irreparabili."
> 
> Il Financial Times si chiede addirittura se l'UE debba intervenire per bloccare il governo Meloni.
> Ma poi suggerisce che l'italia "non può essere per sempre governata da ottimi tecnocrati come Draghi", e che ostacolare la democrazia potrebbe consegnare il paese a partiti ancora più populisti e trasformare l'italia nell'Ungheria.*


Ma che palle, va beh che i giornali devono riempirli pure loro.

Io non ho affatto paura del governo della fascistella, non ci sarà alcuna deriva della "democrazia".

Governerà la destra finchè dura, poi rigovernerà la sinistra eccetera eccetera.

Il mio problema, è che cambiamo 10 governi a legislatura... a prescindere
Mi fa davvero schifo questa cosa.

Comunque restando sul tema:
- spero proprio che quella su Orban sia una boutade alla fine, ci manca di essere pappa e ciccia con l' Ungheria cristo santo

- non bisogna essere anti-LGBT, la questione va semplicemente trattata per il valore che ha: ZERO
Va ignorata e non si deve perdere tempo dietro a queste stupidaggini

- capitolo aborto, non ne so abbastanza per esprimere un' opinione, ma alla peggio, "meglio crescere che calare", come si dice.


----------



## Rudi84 (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian: "La democrazia italiana si sta svuotando da decenni, ma l'imminente ascensione di un'amministrazione Meloni segna un nuovo minimo.
> E' in arrivo un governo anti-LGBT, pro Orban, anti aborto. Il centrosinistra deve sperare che il governo cambi in fretta, per fare piazza pulita dei populisti, ma se anche riuscissero nell'intento a primavera i danni sarebbero già enormi ed irreparabili."
> 
> Il Financial Times si chiede addirittura se l'UE debba intervenire per bloccare il governo Meloni.
> Ma poi suggerisce che l'italia "non può essere per sempre governata da ottimi tecnocrati come Draghi", e che ostacolare la democrazia potrebbe consegnare il paese a partiti ancora più populisti e trasformare l'italia nell'Ungheria.*


Ma ogni tanto farsi i ***** propri no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2022)

*Poetica foto Grillo-Conte con commento "Verso il 2050"*


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian: "La democrazia italiana si sta svuotando da decenni, ma l'imminente ascensione di un'amministrazione Meloni segna un nuovo minimo.
> E' in arrivo un governo anti-LGBT, pro Orban, anti aborto. Il centrosinistra deve sperare che il governo cambi in fretta, per fare piazza pulita dei populisti, ma se anche riuscissero nell'intento a primavera i danni sarebbero già enormi ed irreparabili."
> 
> Il Financial Times si chiede addirittura se l'UE debba intervenire per bloccare il governo Meloni.
> Ma poi suggerisce che l'italia "non può essere per sempre governata da ottimi tecnocrati come Draghi", e che ostacolare la democrazia potrebbe consegnare il paese a partiti ancora più populisti e trasformare l'italia nell'Ungheria.*



Il cesso d'Europa, chiunque si può permettere di vomitare sull'itaglia, pure quelli che sono usciti dalla feccia UE. Follia completa.

Meno male che abbiamo un grande PdR (oltre al ministro degli esteri) che fa rispettare il nostro onore. Scommetto che si starà masturbando a leggere 'ste robe.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian: "La democrazia italiana si sta svuotando da decenni, ma l'imminente ascensione di un'amministrazione Meloni segna un nuovo minimo.
> E' in arrivo un governo anti-LGBT, pro Orban, anti aborto. Il centrosinistra deve sperare che il governo cambi in fretta, per fare piazza pulita dei populisti, ma se anche riuscissero nell'intento a primavera i danni sarebbero già enormi ed irreparabili."
> 
> Il Financial Times si chiede addirittura se l'UE debba intervenire per bloccare il governo Meloni.
> Ma poi suggerisce che l'italia "non può essere per sempre governata da ottimi tecnocrati come Draghi", e che ostacolare la democrazia potrebbe consegnare il paese a partiti ancora più populisti e trasformare l'italia nell'Ungheria.*


Non vi preoccupate, ci penserà Mattarella a commissariare il governo a dovere con ministeri sinistroidi pro UE.


----------



## ARKANA (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Non è arrivata la sentenza del ricorso di Cappato per l'esclusione della sua lista, come era attesa, mentre il governo si è opposto ufficialmente in data 16 settembre.*
> 
> *Il giudice del tribunale di Milano si riserva qualche giorno.*
> 
> ...


Speriamo, io lo voterei al volo cappato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggi clandestini Bidimedia (vengono diffusi tramite rebus): M5S vola al 16% con boom al sud, terzo Polo non sfonda sempre attorno al 7%, CSX al 27-28%, CDX 45-47%.*


----------



## Sam (19 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo, siamo alla terza lettera in busta chiusa trovata nella cassetta, che contiene pubblicità per le elezioni.*
> 
> Ovviamente tutte del CSX.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian: "La democrazia italiana si sta svuotando da decenni, ma l'imminente ascensione di un'amministrazione Meloni segna un nuovo minimo.
> E' in arrivo un governo anti-LGBT, pro Orban, anti aborto. Il centrosinistra deve sperare che il governo cambi in fretta, per fare piazza pulita dei populisti, ma se anche riuscissero nell'intento a primavera i danni sarebbero già enormi ed irreparabili."
> 
> Il Financial Times si chiede addirittura se l'UE debba intervenire per bloccare il governo Meloni.
> Ma poi suggerisce che l'italia "non può essere per sempre governata da ottimi tecnocrati come Draghi", e che ostacolare la democrazia potrebbe consegnare il paese a partiti ancora più populisti e trasformare l'italia nell'Ungheria.*


ho cambiato idea in questi mesi, spenderei pure il 5% del Pil per paese europeo (come deterrente eh, altrimenti non abbiamo concluso nulla), pur di liberarsi da questa onda di degrado.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggi clandestini Bidimedia (vengono diffusi tramite rebus): M5S vola al 16% con boom al sud, terzo Polo non sfonda sempre attorno al 7%, CSX al 27-28%, CDX 45-47%.*


Il 16% del M5S e il 7% dei due imbroglioni rimangono comunque inspiegabili e da mani nei capelli. Poi per carità, fanno tutti schifo eh.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

*Red Ronnie: *_*"Io non voto i politici che amano l'arte. Perciò amo Sgarbi, Cunial, De Luca, Brugnaro, Salvini che è venuto anche da me. Poi è ovvio che chi vince deve seguire un ordine dall'alto, ma dipende quanto cuore ci mette. Amo anche Giorgia Meloni e se dovesse vincere le invierei un messaggio, visto che lei li legge i messaggi, e gli direi 'ricorda che sei una donna, una mamma e sei una fan di Brave Heart'...".*_


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Red Ronnie: *_*"Io non voto i politici che amano l'arte. Perciò amo Sgarbi, Cunial, De Luca, Brugnaro, Salvini che è venuto anche da me. Poi è ovvio che chi vince deve seguire un ordine dall'alto, ma dipende quanto cuore ci mette. Amo anche Giorgia Meloni e se dovesse vincere le invierei un messaggio, visto che lei li legge i messaggi, e gli direi 'ricorda che sei una donna, una mamma e sei una fan di Brave Heart'...".*_


Ma Red Ronnie è una voce cosi autorevole da finire in questo topic?

Perché se no posso postare l' opinione di Emilio, il vicino della mia ragazza, soffre di demenza ma c'ha quei 10 minuti di lucidità quotidiana


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Non è arrivata la sentenza del ricorso di Cappato per l'esclusione della sua lista, come era attesa, mentre il governo si è opposto ufficialmente in data 16 settembre.*
> 
> *Il giudice del tribunale di Milano si riserva qualche giorno.*
> 
> ...



Forza Cappato 

Spero nella slitta delle elezioni, così Draghi e chi gli è andato appresso si prende in faccia tutta la melma che arriverà a ottobre.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Comunque, sono da sempre convinto che il più bravo di tutti a parole nell' individuare i problemi e dare una soluzione plausibile ad essi, sia Calenda.

Non ci vuole nemmeno molto a capirlo, ad essere onesti, che sia lui, si capisce al volo.

Però non l' ho mai votato e non lo voterò nemmeno stavolta, purtroppo in lui non vedo la "fame" giusta.


----------



## Mika (19 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggi clandestini Bidimedia (vengono diffusi tramite rebus): M5S vola al 16% con boom al sud, terzo Polo non sfonda sempre attorno al 7%, CSX al 27-28%, CDX 45-47%.*


Che il M5S al Sud avesse ancora presa non avevo dubbi, visto che li RdC la maggior parte lo prendono proprio al Sud. Bisogna vedere se convinvono PD+Terzo polo governare assieme in caso di vittoria del CDX e la proposta al Mattarella di non mandare nonostante il voto degli italiani, al Governo la Meloni per fare un altro Governo tecnico non eletto con cani e porci.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *Forza Cappato*
> 
> Spero nella slitta delle elezioni, così Draghi e chi gli è andato appresso si prende in faccia tutta la melma che arriverà a ottobre.


Per curiosità, ma vuoi passare a miglior vita? Si scherza è  .

Per me è uno dei tanti fenomeni pompati dai media. Poi, giusto discutere sull'eutanasia, ma la sua propaganda mi sembra esagerata e stucchevole. Pur sempre di morte si tratta.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Non è arrivata la sentenza del ricorso di Cappato per l'esclusione della sua lista, come era attesa, mentre il governo si è opposto ufficialmente in data 16 settembre.*
> 
> *Il giudice del tribunale di Milano si riserva qualche giorno.*
> 
> ...


no non scherziamo.. altri 2 mesi di '' le destre fasciste, pensioni a 1000€, disaccoppiamento energia, terzo polo'' io non li sopporto.
Apparte che anzichè fare campagna elettorale avrebbero dovuto prendere almeno i provvedimenti basilari, visto che sono tutti ancora in carica...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono da sempre convinto che *il più bravo di tutti a parole nell' individuare i problemi e dare una soluzione plausibile ad essi, sia Calenda*.
> 
> Non ci vuole nemmeno molto a capirlo, ad essere onesti, che sia lui, si capisce al volo.
> 
> Però non l' ho mai votato e non lo voterò nemmeno stavolta, purtroppo in lui non vedo la "fame" giusta.


Ma per piacere...Conte forse è perfino più credibile, se non fosse che ha governato (malissimo) ed è a capo di un partito di scalmanati.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere...Conte forse è perfino più credibile, se non fosse che ha governato (malissimo) ed è a capo di un partito di scalmanati.


Sono i tecnici che mandano avanti sto mondo pazzerello, parlo di vita, non politica.

Ti assicuro che quando Calenda va sullo specifico dice cose assolutamente plausibili.

Te lo dico perché è l' unico politico che dice cose che penso anche io quotidianamente, ripeto parlo di tecnicismi.
Lavorativi, specifico.

Non beghe politiche, forse non ero stato chiaro.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, ma vuoi passare a miglior vita? Si scherza è  .
> 
> *Per me è uno dei tanti fenomeni pompati dai media*. Poi, giusto discutere sull'eutanasia, ma la sua propaganda mi sembra esagerata e stucchevole. Pur sempre di morte si tratta.


Ecco un suo post che conferma la mia tesi.






Pro-sanzioni. Brrrrrrr. Meno male che sti radicali in Italia sono sempre stati irrilevanti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Settembre 2022)

Magari si potesse votare Cappato.
A milano farebbe il botto, lo adorano tutti


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Magari si potesse votare Cappato.
> A milano farebbe il botto, lo adorano tutti


Sarebbe l'unico che voterei volentieri


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Magari si potesse votare Cappato.
> A milano farebbe il botto, lo adorano tutti


prese 1.720 voti quando si è candidato consigliere alle comunali di Milano e 9.390 come sindaco con la lista, nonostante l'appoggio della feccia belga Verhofstadt

in effetti adorano il fighettino da collegio e bocconiano che gioca a fare l'alternativo con azioni mediatiche da quando era ragazzino

lo vedrei bene a spalare escrementi di notte in una RSA


----------



## ARKANA (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prese 1.720 voti quando si è candidato consigliere alle comunali di Milano e 9.390 come sindaco con la lista, nonostante l'appoggio della feccia belga Verhofstadt
> 
> in effetti adorano il fighettino da collegio e bocconiano che gioca a fare l'alternativo con azioni mediatiche da quando era ragazzino
> 
> lo vedrei bene a spalare escrementi di notte in una RSA


Gioca talmente tanto a fare l'alternativo che si è fatto arrestare 3 volte (di cui una in russia) per portare avanti quello in cui crede, ben vengano gli alternativi fighettini da collegio se sono come lui, che vuoi che sia autodenunciarsi rischiando di andare in prigione perchè più e più volte ha aiutato gente a morire con il suicidio assistito, molto meglio gente come letta salvini o meloni mentre vanno a fare le passerelle alle sagre della porchetta, loro si che sono giusti


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Gioca talmente tanto a fare l'alternativo che si è fatto arrestare 3 volte (di cui una in russia) per portare avanti quello in cui crede, ben vengano gli alternativi fighettini da collegio se sono come lui, che vuoi che sia autodenunciarsi rischiando di andare in prigione perchè più e più volte ha aiutato gente a morire con il suicidio assistito, molto meglio gente come letta salvini o meloni mentre vanno a fare le passerelle alle sagre della porchetta, loro si che sono giusti


non è l'unico che lo fa, ma è l'unico a cui piace la visibilità
fai quello che devi fare e basta, di persona o dando i soldi se vuoi aiutare gli altri
è la prima volta in cui uno si presenta in commissariato e organizza le conferenze stampa fuori l'ingresso prima di autodenunciarsi.
si fa il giro dei programmi con la stella degli ebrei, va nel paese a farsi arrestare per droga etc
gli piace la lucina più del parrucchiere dei vip di mediaset...

e all'europarlamento non sta certo dalla parte dei deboli ma degli intrallazzati per eccellenza...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

*Bidimedia posta un francobollo di "3 lire", chiedendo chi vuole tornare alla lira.
Il messaggio è che secondo i sondaggi Italexit ha raggiunto la soglia di sbarramento del 3%.*


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bidimedia posta un francobollo di "3 lire", chiedendo chi vuole tornare alla lira.
> Il messaggio è che secondo i sondaggi Italexit ha raggiunto la soglia di sbarramento del 3%.*



Non vi erano dubbi. Paragone è parte del sistema fin dai tempi della RAI. E uno degli oppositori controllati. Andra in parlamento al 100%


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

il nostro amato SuperMario ha ricevuto a New York il premio World Statesman (Statista dell'anno). Prima di lui Gorbachev, Merkel, Abe


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il nostro amato SuperMario ha ricevuto a New York il premio World Statesman (Statista dell'anno). Prima di lui Gorbachev, Merkel, Abe



Tutta bella e brava.... gente a quanto vedo.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bidimedia posta un francobollo di "3 lire", chiedendo chi vuole tornare alla lira.
> Il messaggio è che secondo i sondaggi Italexit ha raggiunto la soglia di sbarramento del 3%.*


Italexit riempie tutte le piazze in cui va. Per me è pure poco il 3%.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

*Carfagna trova il suo nuovo dio babbano, dopo Berlusconi c'è Draghi*

*"Non si poteva stare più in un partito che ha mandato allo sbaraglio un Paese

Con il prezzo del gas, l’inflazione, le bollette che rappresentano un dramma, c’era bisogno di una crisi politica e una campagna elettorale così incerta? 

C’era bisogno di un governo forte, autorevole, credibile presieduto dal “migliore” che c’è e che uomini piccoli hanno messo alla porta prima del tempo*

*Noi indicheremo Draghi come futuro presidente del Consiglio"*



da Mengacci a Draghi 


> *
> 
> *


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Carfagna trova il suo nuovo dio babbano, dopo Berlusconi c'è Draghi*
> 
> *"Non si poteva stare più in un partito che ha mandato allo sbaraglio un Paese
> 
> ...


Chi lo spiega a questa che inflazione, prezzo del gas e guerra sono il frutto dell'operato del suo eroe? Chi c'è al governo? Topolino?

La faccia tosta di certa gente è veramente incredibile...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il nostro amato SuperMario ha ricevuto a New York il premio World Statesman (Statista dell'anno). Prima di lui Gorbachev, Merkel, Abe



Un po' come il premio nobel per la pace a Obama.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il nostro amato SuperMario ha ricevuto a New York il premio World Statesman (Statista dell'anno). Prima di lui Gorbachev, Merkel, Abe



"Ti vaccini, non m.uori, vinci i premi".


----------

